# Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL



## Wizard Of Iz

*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* Racing Schedule for Saturday. Track opens at Noon.


*4" NASCAR* - Flexi-style chassis, 16D motor (FLA16D or Asian), NASCAR-style body, 3D Plastic Interior

*Group F* - Wing-car chassis, Falcon 7 or Hawk 7 motor, Wing car body and interior. 63 gram minimum

*GTP* - Flexi-style chassis. S16D motor, GTP body, Plastic, paper or mylar Interior

*JK Modifieds* - RTR car out of the box. May solder in the oilites and add a 1/2" rear spoiler


*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies*
9735 Old St. Augustine Road, #15
Jacksonville, FL 32257
904-527-3504​


----------



## resinmonger

This thread has been an interesting one. Nice to see some real hard work pay off in the end! You deserve the fun guys! :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Mike R

Rollin and Johnny are doing their best to bring us a super two track facility to Jacksonville. A little more work and they'll have the small track up and running and we'll be able to run 1/32nd scale as well as 1/24th scale cars. They both have put in a ton of work into the new place as well as the volunteers who have been able to lend a hand. When they have their grand opening, anyone in the area should drop in and look the place over.

Mike R


----------



## Ragnar

Rollin and Johnny, Have a Great Slotcar racing Shop, and The Group of People who gather there to race are some of the Best there are in the Hobby/Sport, always willing to help new racers!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!!!* 

*JK - GT1's @ 7pm tech Race starts at 7:15*


----------



## BullFrog

See you there..........Get the new monitor yet?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Yes they installed the new 40+ inch TV/Monitor for the FL Orange track last night but I did not make it by last night to see it. I know the ultra rare magic .03 fuses came in Monday and were installed so I think that the FL O only needs to have a good cleaning and it will be ready to go. (It might even need some of Bills BA track cleaner but it mostly seems to be dusty) they plan to have it open for rentals on Saturday. :thumbsup: I'm thinking BRM's...


----------



## BullFrog

I hate to tell you about the monitor from last night-It was returned today............That's why I asked the question. I will have my camera with me tonight to take a picture of the really skinny guy in the window.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

New monitor made it to the shop today and was installed after the race this evening. Lookin' good!


----------



## BullFrog

But I did not get the picture in the window.......


----------



## SCSHobbies

Ok i know the new new TV/Monitor is now up and running...  And they got some 32nd cars in too. 

Saturday Night Racing!! 7pm tech in. Racing starts at 7:15. 
NASCAR 
JK GT1's 
Falcons With Wings ??

I hope to see everyone Saturday night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results*

I finally have a minute to post the Race Results for the past week from Johnny Banks' *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

These past two weeks are just the beginning of a lot of fun. Thank God for great friends.


*Wednesday, September 8, 2010*
*GT1 by JK* 
_JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK plastic rim tires, JK GT1 body_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 190
2. John "JT" Thompson - 188
3. Mike Henry - 179
4. Rollin Isbell - 175
5. Stuart Andrews - 165
6. Bill "Batmobile" Fraden - 144

Fast Lap - John Thompson - 4.343599 on Blue

Congratulations to JP for taking the Win and to Mike Henry for earning a trip to the podium. And, congratulations to JT for showing that consistency is still in style.


*Saturday, September 11, 2010*
*4" NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, FLA16D or Asian 16D motor, JK COT body_
1. Eddie Broyles - 195
2. John "JT" Thompson - 187
3. Tom Marlowe - 183
4. Buddy Houser - 181
5. Rollin Isbell - 179
6. Mike Rigsby - 177
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 153
8. Austin Houser - 149
9. Chris Robbins - 130
10. James "JP" Snyder - 72
11. Stuart Andrews - 63

TQ - Eddie Broyles - 4.6008682

"Doctor" Eddie Broyles has been in taking good care of his patients --- err --- cars lately. He set fast time in qualifying and then showed that you can win from the pole. JT earned the runner-up position and Tom Marlowe grabbed the final spot on the podium in his first race on the track. (Although he has spent PLENTY of time lately under the track working on a variety of wiring projects. Thank You!!)

*GT1 by JK *
_JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK plastic rim tires, JK GT1 body_
1. Rollin Isbell - 192
2. Eddie Broyles - 189 + 19
3. Mike Rigsby - 189 + 18
4. Austin Houser - 152
5. Chris Robbins - 136
6. Bill "Batmobile" Fraden - 135

Somebody must have worked on my car other than me because it's been a while. I'll take it! Eddie Broyles edged Mike Rigsby for second by less than a full section.


*Wednesday, September 15, 2010*
*GT1 by JK *
_JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK plastic rim tires, JK GT1 body_
1. Buddy Houser - 199
2. Mike Rigsby - 187 + 7
3. Rollin Isbell - 187 + 6
4. Austin Houser - 185
5. James "JP" Snyder - 182
6. Mike Henry - 170
7. Bill "Batmobile" Fraden - 163

Fast Lap - James "JP" Snyder - 4.546668 on Orange

No other way to say it ... Buddy put it on the whole field with ease. Mike had another consistent run and this time won the tie-breaker by about two feet.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 18th ..... NASCAR, GT1 & Wing Falcon/Hawk ..... Tech at 7pm!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The TV's are up and we even have a few more chairs for the crowd.

The Florida Orange / Tangerine Dream / The Ogilvie 69 / track is also up and running. It currently is not glued at all so it's all about you, your magnets and your controller finger. We have a few cars for sale to get started and hope to have parts and more cars in the very, very near future.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its Race Night on the Yellow Monster, the Fastest Hillclimb in the country!!!

JK - GT1's 7pm tech 7:15 race.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race 'em!!!


----------



## hawk racing

I would like to say i had a blast last night at slotcars and hobbies Rollin and Johnny have
a first class hobby shop. It was great to hang with some old friends and meet new one's
i hope that eveyone got home safe. thanks again for the blast!

Hawk Racing


----------



## SCSHobbies

We hope you can start making it every week Hawk.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

woo hoo had a blast racing. see ya wed! im back on the day shift!!


----------



## TOM MAR

BOB LEE 00 said:


> woo hoo had a blast racing. see ya wed! im back on the day shift!!


:woohoo:Good For You Man, Really Glad to Hear That! 

But I Bet Ya Not Half as Glad as You !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

You guys must of gotten done early, I passed by the shop at about 11PM & I didn't see any Lights.


----------



## Ragnar

Wish I could have been there, but my health acted up on me. I hope to be there this Sat. to race! I'm glad everybody is have a Great Time!

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## BullFrog

Attention all 1/32 scale drivers: We will be having a general meeting to discuss what classes were are going to race and the rule we will use. When- this friday evening at 7:30 at the track. Nascar-GTP/Lemans- GT-TransAm and whatever.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its Race Night on the Yellow Monster, the Fastest Hillclimb in the country!!!

JK - GT1's 7pm tech 7:15 race.


----------



## Henry Racing

Sorry guys they put me on nite shift so no more wednsday racing for me


----------



## TOM MAR

You will be missed.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for September 25th and September 29th at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


*September 25, 2010*

*My Series NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Asian or FLA16D 16D motor, JK COT body_
1. John “JT” Thompson – 195
2. Eddie Broyles – 191
3. Mike Rigsby – 186
4. Bob “00” Lee – 181
5. James “JP” Snyder – 176
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 164
7. Chris Robbins – 148

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.671671 on Orange



*Wednesday, September 29, 2010* 
Thank you to Tom Marlowe and Jeremy Shumate for volunteering to serve as tow-truck drivers

*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Products Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon VII motor, JK GT1/LMMP body, JK rear tires_
1. Buddy Houser – 199
2. Mike Rigsby – 192
3. Terry Tawney – 190
4. Rollin Isbell – 187 + 17
5. Bob “00” Lee – 187 + 8
6. Austin Houser – 179
7. Lee Pinkstaff – 168
8. Bill Fraden - 165

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.500013 on Orange

Once Buddy rotated into the race everyone else quickly saw that they were running for second place. Mike overcame a rough start to earn the runner-up spot while The Florida Legend, Terry Tawney filled the final spot on the podium.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 2nd ..... NASCAR and Hawk Wings*


----------



## BullFrog

See ya friday for the 1/32 rules at 7:30...............


----------



## BullFrog

Well Friday came.The rules are now in Rollin's hands for the 1/32nd.Saw the fastest time put down on Orange with a 4.9596.Now it's time to wait for the parts to come in to build my car.


----------



## SCSHobbies

One more day til race day!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> One more day til race day!! :thumbsup:


Ya Gonna Hit 200 Laps this Week ?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I think he just needs someone fast to push him a bit.


----------



## TOM MAR

He does respond well to that, that last race was no Gimmie !

(yes I know it was 3:40 am when I wrote this) lol


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its finaly Race Day on the High Speed Yellow Monster!!! 


The car has a 200+ in it. You know I'm going for it but a lot of things have to go your way to get there. I'll just settle for a win, which is not an easy task to do around here.

Tom stayed up late so he will be at his peak come race time, no fair!!


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Its finaly Race Day on the High Speed Yellow Monster!!!
> 
> 
> The car has a 200+ in it. You know I'm going for it but a lot of things have to go your way to get there. I'll just settle for a win, which is not an easy task to do around here.
> 
> Tom stayed up late so he will be at his peak come race time, no fair!!


Does this include naps on racedays ? They help too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Y'all better be ready Saturday nite cause I hire Johnny for a one week car builder deal


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

And we did see a 200+ lap winner.

It just wasn't Buddy.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for October 2nd and October 6th at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


*Saturday, October 2, 2010*

*My Series NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Asian or FLA16D 16D motor, JK COT body_
1. John “JT” Thompson – 190
2. Rollin Isbell - 183
3. Bob “00” Lee - 173
4. Mike Henry - 171
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff - 162
6. Chris Robbins - 151
7. Tom Sezter - 142

*TQ* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.6231817
*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.718342 on Orange

JT ran his usual steady race and cruised to an easy win. I grabbed the runner-up spot and Bob Lee edged Mike Henry for the final place on the podium.

*Hawk Wings*
_Any Group 12 chassis, JK Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor_
1. Tom Marlowe – 230
2. Mike Rigsby – 226
3. Austin Latham – 214
4. Mike Henry – 191
5. Rollin Isbell – 85

*Fast Lap* – Austin Latham – 3.734080 on Orange

Tom showed that his wing car win the previous week was no fluke. He didn’t have the fastest car on the track in every heat, but it was fast when it counted. Mike gave chase but came up just a bit short while having a very solid run. Austin turned the fast lap of the race in route to capturing the final spot on the podium.



*Wednesday, October 6, 2010* 

*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Products Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon VII motor, JK GT1/LMMP body, JK rear tires_
1. John “JT” Thompson - 202
2. Buddy Houser - 197
3. Rollin Isbell - 194
4. Terry Tawney - 193
5. Bob “00” Lee - 182
6. Bill McDermott - 177
7. Austin Houser - 169
8. Bill Fraden – 159
9. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 134
10. Steve Thoroman – 113
11. Tom Marlowe - 82

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.499839 on Green

JT bought a fresh motor on Friday and won with it the first time out. Buddy had too many de-slots to compete for the win but took a comfortable second place. And, I put in a fresh motor just before the race and managed to stay just ahead of The Florida Legend … Terry Tawney.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 9th ..... NASCAR, Modifieds and Hawk Wings*


----------



## Henry Racing

Rolin are u speaking of the inaugural open wheel modified race?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

If we can get at least 4 ... we're going to race.


----------



## Henry Racing

Hey guys good news I quit driving for dad so mow I can spend more time and money at the track and on slotcars and slotcar racing


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It's always good to see you at the track. 

Still ...... I think any - maybe all - of us would be happy to take a turn behind the wheel of one of your dad's cars.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for October 9th at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


*4” NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Asian or FLA16D 16D motor, JK COT body_
1. Eddie Broyles – 190
2. John “JT” Thompson – 188
3. James “JP” Snyder – 186
4. Rollin Isbell – 177
5. Chris Robbins – 159
6. Mike Henry – 154
7. Tom Setzer - 147

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.718304 on Orange

Eddie Broyles proved that you can drive a COT body to Victory Lane and took a nifty two-lap win over John Thompson. Rollin loaned a car to JP Snyder to break in the motor brushes and mid-race it came alive – enough to give chase and grab the final spot on the podium.

*GT1 by JK*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
1. Eddie Broyles – 205 + 18
2. John “JT” Thompson – 201
3. Rollin Isbell – 192
4. Mike Henry – 176
5. Chris Robbins – 168
6. Tom Setzer – 159

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.382727 on Yellow

Eddie completed the sweep for the night with a convincing win in GT1. JT again captured the runner-up spot and Rollin grabbed the final spot on the podium


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 13th ..... GT1 by JK*


----------



## Ragnar

Eddie and JT both had A Great Night! They were once again the best of the field!:thumbsup:

I am really enjoying being back racing with a Great Group of racers!

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


We need some pictures of the tracks on here.


----------



## BullFrog

yippy..........


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry took a bunch but hasn't had the chance to send them to me or post them.

BTW .... track was cleaned and glued Monday night. Johnny turned a 2.000 lap on Purple with an Open wing car last night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 9/22/10*

I finally found the results from Wednesday, September 22nd.

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 22, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body _
1. Buddy Houser – 194
2. John “JT” Thompson – 193
3. Rolllin Isbell – 180
4. Mike Henry – 173 + 19
5. Austin Houser – 173 + 4
6. Bill McDermott – 169
7. James “JP” Snyder – 162
8. Bill Fraden – 158
9. Steve Thoroman – 148
10. Mike Rigsby – 58 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.118681 on Red


*Hawk Wings*
_Any Group 12 chassis, JK Falcon 7 or Hawk 7 motor, Wing Car body_
1. Tom Marlowe - 234
2. Mike Henry - 216
3. Austin Houser - 203
4. Jeff Ray - 137
*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 3.835833 on Blue

Significant point in this race is that Tom’s lap total is within in three laps of the track record for Spec 12.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 13, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Real nice crowd for the Wednesday night race program. Lots of fun.  We split the group into two races and then gave the winner of the first race a free trip to the second race.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. Stuart Andrews – 180
2. Austin Houser – 177
3. Bill McDermott – 176
4. Bo Andrews – 171
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 159
6. Tom Setzer – 158
7. Steve Thoroman – 155
8. Bill Fraden - 150

*Fast Lap* – Stuart Andrews – 4.718451 on White

Stuart and Bo arrived just before race time and made the best of the opportunity as Stuart celebrated his birthday by winning the first race of the night. He grabbed a two-lap lead in the first heat and never looked back. Austin Houser and Bill McDermott stayed on the same lap most of the night and matched Stuart except for the first heat. Bo Andrews borrowed a car from Mike Rigsby and got more and more confident every heat. By the end of the race he was running with the leaders. Pinkie got a chance to give his re-worked controller a workout and fought through some handling issues to record a Top 5 finish. Tom Setzer made it to the track just before Tech closed and continues regaining his racing form. Steve also borrowed a car as he had loaned his out when he didn’t think he would be able to race. He stayed in a tight battle most of the race with Pinkie, Tom and Bill Fraden for the fifth position most of the night. Only in the final heat or two did Bill fall back from the field just a bit.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 201
2. James “JP” Snyder – 195
3. Mike Rigsby – 188
4. Jeremy Shumate – 185
5. Rollin Isbell – 170 (handling)
6. John “JT” Thompson – 98 (chassis)
7. Stuart Andrews – 93 (handling, body)
8. Bob Lee – 35 (chassis)

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.547009 on Green

Buddy kept his car out of trouble just a bit better than the rest and after JT’s car was involved in a crash in the Bank, he was almost – not quite – able to put it on cruise control. JP showed that his car can be a force to be reckoned with by setting the fast lap of the race on his way to capturing the runner-up position. Mike ran a steady race to gain the final spot on the podium but fell off the pace just a bit. Jeremy Shumate brought out a new car and an upgraded controller and showed that he still knows how to get around the track to take a solid finish. Rollin missed a heat plus while straightening a tweaked chassis but was able to run strong once he returned to the track. JT’s car found itself in the wrong place at the wrong time and took on enough chassis damage that he had to drop out of the race. Stuart’s car suffered just enough damage in the first race that his body began to give him problems in the second race that eventually led to him retiring from the race. Bob Lee was running a borrowed car that wasn’t quite right and rather than abuse it, he chose to drop out and get his own car ready for next week.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 16th ..... NASCAR, Modifieds, Hawk Wings, GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Saturday's all right for ..... *Racing!!*



And a quick note ..... 

_Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies_ will be *closed on Sunday, October 17th* so that we can attend the annual My Series Track Owner's meeting in Holly Hill. 

We will *re-open at 6:00pm on Tuesday, October 19th.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 10/16/10*

Here are the results for October 16th at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to Glenn and Rodney for volunteering to marshall both races and to JP for lending a hand in the first race of the night.


*4” NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Asian or FLA16D 16D motor, JK COT body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 189
2. Eddie Broyles - 187
3. Rollin Isbell - 185
4. Darin Benson - 180
5. Mike Henry - 170
6. Rick Tomlinson - 159
7. Chris Robbins - 149 + 14
8. Bob Lee - 149 + 9
9. Tom Setzer - 139 

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.672054 on Yellow

The COT body couldn't make it back to victory lane this week. JT stayed out of trouble enough to take the win and set fast lap in the process. Eddie gave chase and kept it close but couldn't quite avoid the mayhem and that gave me a chance to stay close but never quite pressure the leaders. Darin arrived early enough to find out that his car needed to spend a few minutes on Johnny's work bench and it paid off. Darin had a solid run and made sure that everyone earned every pass. Mike Henry found everyone in his lane but still had a big improvement over last week while Rick spent a night feeling more like the bug than the windshield. Chris Robbins showed that he can fight through an ill-handling car ---- and why fresh tires just before a race isn't always a great idea. And Bob Lee learned the importance of keeping the Slick 7 bronze bushings (not oilites) oiled while Tom Setzer learned that working on cars when you're less than 100% isn't always a great idea either.

_Quick note ..... Effective immediately, we are expanding the approved body list for 4" NASCAR to include: JK COT, Kelly Daytona, Parma Intrepid and Outisight Charger (230)._

*GT1 by JK*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
1. Eddie Broyles – 200
2. Rollin Isbell - 192
3. Mike Henry - 187
4. James "JP" Snyder - 183
5. Chris Robbins - 149
6. Bob Lee - 141
7. Tom Setzer - 103 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.444691 on Blue

Eddie picked up where he left off the week before and took the win and set fast lap. I hung on the same lap with Eddie through the halfway point of the race but didn't have nearly enough motor to run all eight heats with him. Mike bounced back nicely from his NASCAR race to show that he can drive with just about anyone on the track when the car is "right." JP set the second fastest lap of the night but fell back from the leaders. Chris tried a new paint scheme --- and found it a little hard to follow --- and saw his car slow toward the end of the race as did Bob Lee. Tom Setzer saw one car lose its guide and a second car proved why it was the backup. Both will live to race another day.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 20th ..... GT1 by JK*


----------



## TOM MAR

K-e-l-l-y D-a-y-t-o-n-a


----------



## Henry Racing

The return of the wonder bread car!!


----------



## TOM MAR

I Gotta Match
























JK


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/20/10*

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 20, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Once again we were able to split the group into two races and then give the winner of the first race a free trip to the second race. Thank you to the racers who took time to join in the fun on a Wednesday night. It’s a great atmosphere and a great way to break-up the work week.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. Rollin Isbell – 188
2. Bob Lee – 187
3. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 168
4. Tom Setzer – 163
5. Bill Fraden – 150
6. James “JP” Snyder - 94

*Fast Lap* – JP Snyder – 4.609203 on Black

Almost from the beginning there was little doubt that if JP could keep the car on the track that he was going to win the race walking away. That all went out the window four laps into the fifth heat when it gave up the smoke. I knew that my car had slowed in the second half of Saturday night’s race, but I didn’t realize how much. On the other hand, the slow version of this car handled like a dream. Then it became the tortoise and the hare as Bob Lee’s motor really began coming around and he was quickly – very quickly gaining. Another minute of running and Bob would have had the win. Pinkie had a solid run and out-dueled Tom Setzer for the final spot on the podium. Bill Fraden’s car continues to impress everyone with sheer horsepower and as soon as he catches up with the handling part of the package it could become a force. 

*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 203
2. Terry Tawney – 201
3. Tom Marlowe – 200
4. Rollin Isbell – 197
5. Mike Rigsby – 194
6. Jeremy Shumate - 191

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.499657 on Orange

This was one of the cleanest races we have had. Even at the half-way point the whole field was only separated by 5 laps. Buddy and Terry battled for the lead throughout the race. So, when Buddy’s car started giving off that familiar “Cologne de’ Falcon” aroma in the fifth or sixth heat, everyone thought he was done --- except the motor never burned up. It just slowed to sonic speed instead of super-sonic speed. Tom spotted the field a handful of laps early on due to an ill-handling car. Then he realized that he had an old, full-size guide on the car and changed it to a modern, cut-down guide. The resulting improvement allowed him to make a charge through the field and capture the final spot on the podium. Since my car had slowed to 5.000 second laps in the first race, I offered Bob Lee the chance to take the move-up but he declined. So, I borrowed Tom Setzer’s back-up car and used my race-proven (worn out) body. It was a smart move to run a much fresher motor against these guys. The car will benefit from a gear ratio change, but it was a solid 4.65 car and was on rails. Thanks, Tom. There are a lot of nights when Mike’s or Jeremy’s lap total would produce a much higher finish. But this particular night the field was able to get away from them just a bit


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 23rd ..... NASCAR, Modifieds, Hawk Wings, GT1*


----------



## Ragnar

I enjoyed the Racing, and seeing Rollin get the speed out of my Chassis to turn the Laps he did with it! :thumbsup:
I congratulate all of the Drivers For a Well Run Race!:thumbsup:

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TS, thanks for loaning me the ride. Once you gear just a little more top-end into the car, it's going to be a missle.


----------



## Henry Racing

Race nite!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Greetings from Kansas. 

Wish I was racing


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Greetings from Kansas.
> 
> Wish I was racing


I showed up in time to turn marshal GT1, & looking at the printout from the Nascar race you missed a couple a Goodies !

:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Yea Eddie b. Swept the NASCAR and gt1 I took 3rd in both races


----------



## alat1

*1/32*

what about 1/32nd no post on racing


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

alat1 said:


> what about 1/32nd no post on racing


Austin, 

Yes, there is a post on 1/32 racing at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies. I even gave the 1/32 Program it's own thread here: Jacksonville 1/32 Racing

Those results have also been posted in their own thread on other popular Slot Car websites.

Sadly, there was no 1/32 racing on Friday, October 22nd due to a unexpectedly low turnout. Hope that this week will be better.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good Run Mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Thnks when will you and Austin start racing again?


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Yea Eddie b. Swept the NASCAR and gt1 I took 3rd in both races


WHO ARE YOU & WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH MIKE !


Good Run :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

We are mostly racing on Wed right now... until Hunting season is over.


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> We are mostly racing on Wed right now... until Hunting season is over.


My sights are set on Wed Too...:freak:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank you to all of the racers .... Wednesday ..... Friday ...... Saturday.

Y'all's support is outstanding!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race NIGHT!!


I actually worked on a new 2 piece C11 car for tonight... if its fast I might run it. I think the Green Demon I have been running is on its last leg. It worried me last week.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/27/10*

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 27, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

And again …. Two races. Plus with Steve’s extra rent-a-marshals we had things pretty well covered.

Thank you to the racers who took time to join in the fun on a Wednesday night. Make plans to attend soon.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. Austin Houser - 173
2. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff - 164
3. Bill McDermott - 163
4. Steve Thoroman - 143
5. Bill Fraden – 142

*Fast Lap* – Austin Houser – 4.836042 on Orange

Austin Houser was sporting a new body that he painted himself and showed that a car can look good and finish good. Congratulations on a great win! Pinkie dueled with Bill McDermott for the entire race for the runner-up position and captured it in the end by less than a full lap. Steve Thoroman finally got to race his new car and improved throughout the race. Bill battled through all kinds of handling problems during the first part of the race. Turned out to be a controller issue. Then he borrowed Tom Marlowe’s controller and almost ran down Steve for the fifth position.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 200
2. Tom Marlowe – 195 + 18
4. John “JT” Thompson – 195 + 2
5. Rollin Isbell - 186
6. Mike Rigsby – 18 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.500403 on Orange

Buddy brought a new two-piece C11 to the track and took it to Victory Lane. That completed the Houser Family Sweep for the evening. Tom and Mike got caught up in a wreck in the first corner on the first lap that caused Tom a temporary handling issue and Mike to retire early with a more serious handling issue. Tom then overcame a couple of issues to edge JT for the runner-up position. Speaking of JT …. The body wasn’t white so I almost didn’t realize that he was in the race. Next thing you know he has quietly had another quality run and another podium finish. I had more car than driver. I think that the car owner needs to talk to the driver.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 30th ..... NASCAR, GTP, Modifieds, Group F, GT1 …. Bring em all and we’ll race everything we have enough of*


----------



## hawk racing

Thank you again rollin,johnny and everyone else that came on wednesday the boys had
fun as well hope to have them up and runnning in a month or two. i would like to say thank you to jt for a super fast carand also to tom for showing me were to break on the 
track and tighting my controller up. wednesday might have been my last wednesday to run now i got to work on the boys cars and get him up to speed.my best of luck to all
hope to see you again on wednesdays.


----------



## Henry Racing

*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 30th ..... NASCAR, GTP, Modifieds, Group F, GT1 …. Bring em all and we’ll race everything we have enough of*[/QUOTE]
*:tongue:*

What about big cars


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

You bring the truck and I'll bring the Goat and run a lap around the block


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results for Saturday, 10/23/10*

Sorry for getting these up late, it took me a while to find the forum again!

*NASCAR*
1. Eddie B. 185
2. Erik S. 183
3. Mike H. 172
4. J.P. 167
5. Pinky 156
6. Chris R. 154
Fastest Lap: 4.718545, J.P., Yellow Lane

Eddie and Erik had the speed and the handling to break away from the field and put on a very close race that came down to the last heat, with the cleanest driver being the winner. Mike drove solid to bring in third, ahead of J.P., who got into trouble early with gear and body problems. Pinky and Chris rounded out the field.


*GT1*
1. Eddie B. 196
2. J.P. 194
3. Mike H. 184
4. Erik S. 182
5. Pinky 161
6. Chris 156
Fastest Lap: 4.438081, Eddie B., Blue Lane

Eddie pulled off the double! He had a solid four-lap lead after the first heat, but had some trouble late in the race and J.P. pulled up to make it an exciting finish. Mike and Erik dueled for third place throughout the race, but Mike kept his car clean and grabbed the final podium position.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I'll aim for quicker posting and a better post for tonight's races.

Some notes from my own perspective (me being "Erik S." for those who don't know)...

I haven't been on a track in over a year before last Saturday, and it felt darn good to go around again. I have to give some credit to my dad for putting together solid, fast cars. The NASCAR drove like a dream and handled my driving for the most part, but toward the end I overdrove some turns and took myself out, dropping from being right up with Eddie to two behind in the last heat... he just flat out out-drove me when it mattered!

The GT1 choice was interesting. I went with a car I was more familiar with, but it was *not* able to handle how I was trying to drive it, especially with my controller* still dialed to NASCAR settings. I've tried another car this week in a bit of practice, and it can pull another .1-.2s out while driving a lot smoother. Won't hit the same top speed for a single lap, but the consistent speed it has if being driven well should make it a contender. (Again, well built cars!) The "third car" in the stable is still a contender, as JP showed. It's about two-tenths down on the top car, but drives very, VERY smooth, and that makes it still quite possible to run for a top spot.

Can't wait to put the cars on the track tonight and see what I can do this week. Last week's races were exciting. A touch more practice this week and a little bit calmer with the nerves... should be fun! :thumbsup:



*Coldfusion with a DiFalco brake pot. Works like a charm. I tried my dad's controller with DiFalco board and all, didn't work as well for me, ironically.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Henry Racing said:


> Yea Eddie b. Swept the NASCAR and gt1 I took 3rd in both races


Yeah... you might want to check those race results again.


----------



## Ragnar

I am very glad that Erik has returned to Racing! He takes the cars I build and makes me look good as a builder, but a lot of it is his Talent Driving the Cars!
He has at times taken cars that had developed problems during the race and still ran in the top finishers!:thumbsup:
Slot Car Raceway has some of the finest people I have met in almost 50 years of racing Slot Cars! They are Friendly, and willing to give new Racers help setting up their cars, and Tips on how to drive them to get the best out of them!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
If you are in the Jacksonville Fla. area come on and race with us every Wed Friday and Saturday evening, you will be made welcome by all of the Drivers, And The Owners of the Raceway! While I'm posting this I want to Thank Rollin and Johny for providing a Great Place To Race!

*CHEERS!*
Tom S.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Ragnar said:


> ".....If you are in the Jacksonville Fla. area come on and race with us every Wed Friday and Saturday evening, you will be made welcome by all of the Drivers, And The Owners of the Raceway! While I'm posting this I want to Thank Rollin and Johny for providing a Great Place To Race!
> 
> *CHEERS!*
> Tom S.


Thank you for the kind words about what Johnny has quickly accomplished at Slot Car Raceway.

Speaking of in the area .... It was great to see Chris Randall and the whole clan at the track. Chris used to be a regular at Phoenix and has had to move to Richmond for work reasons. Chris stopped in to visit on Friday night and was back on Saturday to race. Special thanks to Tom Marlowe for putting Chris in some top flight equipment for the night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 10/30/10*

Here are the results for Saturday, October 30, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’* *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

When I posted the results for Wednesday night I concluded with a _*"Bring 'em and we'll race 'em"*_ comment that people seemed to take to heart. We ran *Four* classes totaling *32* entries and paid out *$128* to the racers. *Thank you* for a fun evening of racing.

I missed the NASCAR race .... but did get to see a great finish at the Florida - Georgia game. (Gators 34 --- Bulldogs 31 in OT)


*4" NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, FLA16D, Asian 16D, or JK Falcon 7 motor, Parma Intrepid, Kelly Daytona, OS Charger or JK COT body 
_
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson - 180
2. John Parks - 174
3. Larry Ulsch - 166
4. Rick Tomlinson - 165
5. Chris Robbins - 163
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 161
7. Eddie Miles - 119

Fast Lap – Chris Robbins - 4.889858 on Yellow

I can't fill you in on any drama because I was still at the game. But from the results it looks like Darin (the "Shake" half of Darin's and Rick's "Shake & Bake Racing Team") is headed to the front again. John Parks returned from his summer vacation in upstate New York to grab the runner up position. The battle seemed to be for the final spot on the podium as Larry Ulsch made good use of a night off from work to edge Rick "Bake" Tomlinson for the spot. Currently the most improved driver on the track has to be Chris Robbins. With help from a couple of vets, Chris is working his way up the ranks and set Fast Lap for the race. Pinkie appears to have stayed in the hunt as he wasn't too far off of a podium finish. Eddie Miles bought a car last week. Put it in the race this week. Now we get to watch him learn his way around the track and run toward the front.

*4" NASCAR*
*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson
2. Eddie Broyles - 189
3. Mike Rigsby - 188
4. Eddie Stilley - 183
5. Mike Henry - 182
6. Chris Randall - 154
7. James "JP" Snyder - 146
8. Erik Setzer - 28 (DNF)

Fast Lap – "JT" Thompson - 4.609306 on Orange

From looking at the results, it appears to have been another close race with a few races within in the race. JT took the win by three laps to thwart Eddie Broyles attempt to win in back-to-back weeks. This week Eddie had to fight off Mike for the runner-up spot as Mike brought a Falcon 7 to the gunfight in hopes of finding a better handling car. Eddie Stilley made his first entry in the new location and showed that the time off didn't hurt him much. He also found that Mike Henry has been practicing --- and it's paying off. Nice run Mike. Chris Randall is in town visiting from Virginia and borrowed a car and found a great way to spend a Saturday night. Did JP have trouble? It doesn't look like his run was up to his usual standards. And obviously Erik had a problem or two because he only made it into the second heat.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Falcon 7 or Hawk 7 motor, wing car body, 62 gram minimum_
1. Mike Rigsby - 221
2. Austin Latham - 216
3. Eddie Broyles - 213
4. Rollin Isbell - 210
5. Larry Ulsch - 209
6. Chris Randall - 198
7. John Parks - 189
8. Mike Henry - 161

Fast Lap - Mike Henry - 3.953198 on Green

Mike Rigsby ran a very steady race and earned a reasonably comfortable win. Austin captured the second spot after battling with Eddie, Rollin, and Larry for most of the race. Eddie says that his car needs a 12 ---- not the pinion, but a Group 12 motor. Chris borrowed Tom Marlowe's car and fought through an adjustment period before getting things headed the right direction. John Parks said "what's a Group F?" and then bought one out of the display case and went racing. And Mike Henry had a missile that then acted the part and blew up. But he did set fast lap in the race.


*GTP*
_Any flexi-style chassis, S16D motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Rigsby - 208
2. Rollin Isbell - 199
3. Mike Henry - 183
4. Erik Setzer - 172
5. Chris Randall - 164

Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.225862 on Blue

Mike claimed his second win of the night --- this one a bit more comfortable. Shortly after the beginning of the race I remembered that the car was still setup for The Race Place in Holly Hill, FL. And the trip to the wall in the bank didn't help any. Mike Henry showed once again that he'll race anything and turned some very respectable laps on his way to claiming a podium finish. Erik grabbed a car out of the box and with no practice still found ways to be competitive at times during the race. Chris Randall said, "GTP's??" and Tom said he just needed a guide and tires. Next thing you know, Chris is having more fun.


*Open-Wheel Modified*
_JK C7 Narrow chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK Modified body_
1. Mike Henry - 140
2. Chris Robbins - 120
3. Rollin Isbell / John "JT" Thompson - 158 (DQ - Driver Change)
4. Chris Randall / Tom Marlowe - 145 (DQ - Driver Change)

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.937432 on Yellow

We've been saying that as soon as we have three of these in the room we'd start racing them. Chris Randall and Chris Robbins bought cars Saturday and raced them Saturday night and Mike Henry was finally able to use his "toy" as a race car. I told them that I'd have a car setup for next week and they said "what setup?" So I bought a car out of the case, added a spoiler and went racing. These cars have to be driven. And that makes them a ton of fun. I know that JT loves a challenge so since I'd finally figured the car out a little, I turned over the controller to JT for the last three heats. Of course, he set fast lap. *So ....* Chris Randall would have taken the Win in the first Modified race, but as we were all having fun, Tom Marlowe ran a heat for him. So ... that puts Mike Henry in Victory Lane and Chris Robbins in the runner-up position. By the time the race was over, the remaining cars in the display case had been purchased so I'm sure we'll see these on the track again .... soon!!


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 3rd ..... GT1 by JK products*


----------



## TOM MAR

Congrates to all the Winners 

Way To Go Mike R. 2 Wins & a 2nd :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tons of fun .... and the smallest class might have been the most fun. The JK Modified cars were a blast to drive. And I do mean *drive!*


----------



## Mike R

Thanks Tom. It only goes to prove that on any given day a pig can come up smelling like a rose. The NASCAR race was good. 

I got lucky in the other two. Rollin's car was strong in GTP, mine just handled really well. I think I need to check that motor out Saturday...I think one of the brushes may be going bad already. Anyway, I gotta get my GT-1's ready for Wednesday....tire cutting time.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Tons of fun .... and the smallest class might have been the most fun. The JK Modified cars were a blast to drive. And I do mean *drive!*


Yes, but they suprisingly are very predictably which not only makes them Fun but Drivable. 
I guess you have to disqual. Chris Randle since I drove a Heat for him. Looks like a 1,2 for Mike H., & Chris Robbins. :wave: (Sorry Mr. Randle)
I will Definitely be getting me one of these.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Yes, but they suprisingly are very predictably which not only makes them Fun but Drivable.
> I guess you have to disqual. Chris Randle since I drove a Heat for him. Looks like a 1,2 for Mike H., & Chris Robbins. :wave: (Sorry Mr. Randle)
> I will Definitely be getting me one of these.:thumbsup:


Tom,

I had DQ'd myself because I let JT drive the last three heats but I'd forgotten that you drove a heat for Chris. I've corrected the results on this site.

I ordered more Modified cars today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Dad is still scratchin his head on how I won the mod. Race


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Dad is still scratchin his head on how I won the mod. Race



Well .... the two that finished ahead of you had multiple drivers so they had to be disqualified. 

So that puts you in Victory Lane.


----------



## Hank80

Its always a great night of racing whatever the night is. 
Lets get the 1/32 scale racing going on the Orange track now on Friday nights. I know there are some 1/32 scale guys out in the jacksonville area, come on guys get out there and bring your cars and lets get some Friday night racing action going!

Henry


----------



## SCSHobbies

*RACE NIGHT!!!*


And John Parks is back in town!!! :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Mike R

Ummm......shouldn' t that be John "Wheres My Car?" Parks is back in town

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thats just part of what makes John so fun... you never know what he is going to say or do. Plus some times he brings brownies!


----------



## Mike R

Yep...you missed that already Saturday night. The brownies and the infamous "Where's my Car?" during a track call. Funny part was, the first time he asked that, it was about three feet away from hiim..

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its going to be kind of rainy out tonight a great night for racing.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

"Dude, Where's My Car"

Sweet!

Dude!

I think Chris Robbins might make a rare Wednesday night appearance. 

And, Eddie Stilley might be talked into racing.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Last night... less than 1 min into the race :dude: wheres my car.... :dude: too funny. 
Fun night. Both races were very close races.


----------



## Mike R

Thought I might have had something for ya, Buddy until I hit the fourth heat and my motor started laying down. Up until that point I could pretty much stay with you and J.T. The minute I went from running low 4.6's to mid 4.8's it was all over for me, all I could do was hang on and hope it lasted. Maybe after a good cleanout I can salvage it for a practice motor....or it'll be a paperweight. Rollin's car just got stronger the more it ran.

Johnny P at least made the evening fun.. But we gotta remind him about the brownies, he forgot them last night. Maybe we hold his car ransom until he brings the brownies next time.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 3, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to the 15 racers who took time to join in the fun on a Wednesday night. That gave us enough people to run two races and allow the winner of the first race to transfer to the second race.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. Bob Lee – 186
2. John Parks – 175
3. Chris Robbins – 174
4. Austin Houser – 173
5. Bill Fraden – 170
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 167
7. Bill McDermott – 160
8. Tom Setzer - 155

*Fast Lap* – Austin Houser – 4.781116 on Orange

Bob Lee flat out had it going on. The Double Naught Spy took a convincing win and earned a transfer to the second race. John Parks might have just returned from his summer vacation, but he is quickly shaking off the rust and running up front. Chris Robbins is just getting faster and smoother every week. Chris earned the final spot of the podium just one lap behind John and just one lap ahead of last week’s winner. Austin lost a gear early in the race and then finished the race with a larger spur gear that cost him a little on the top end. And he still managed to set fast lap of the race. Bill Fraden looked at the scoring monitor at the halfway point and seemed surprised to find himself in the thick of the battle for a podium spot. A properly functioning controller makes a huge difference and Bill gave it a good workout on his way to a Top 5 finish. Pinkie drove another very steady race …. And has a controller re-build project under way for Saturday night’s program. Bill McDermott found the wall just a few too many times and learned that there comes a time when it’s time to retire a body and let it rest in peace. Tom Setzer told me that there wasn’t anything wrong with his car that a different body wouldn’t cure …. Oh, and he added that it would help if he would remember to look ahead and avoid the accidents. That’s great advice for everyone!

*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 196
2. John “JT” Thompson – 191 +9
3. Rollin Isbell – 188
4. Mike Rigsby – 187
5. Bob Lee – 181+18
6. Eddie Stilley – 181+17
7. Erik Setzer – 181+9
8. Tom Marlowe – 191+12 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.499901 on Orange

Buddy Houser continued his winning ways in GT1 and was within 1/10000 of setting fast lap as well. JT’s car wasn’t quite up to par in horsepower but seemed to be on rails. And that let the Ice Man capture the runner-up position. I managed to eke out the fastest lap of the race but got caught in a couple of “dem racin’ deals” and lost touch with the leaders and had to make a late charge to edge Mike Rigsby. The best race in the field was for Fifth. Bob made good use of the transfer spot to claim a Top 5 over Eddie by just a few feet. And Eddie fought through chassis damage to salvage a good finish over Erik. Tom *had* a car that was as good as anything on the track and then in a moment it quit. Just quit. No warning. No smell. Just quit. Oh, and the backup car was pretty darn good, too.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 6th ..... NASCAR, GTP, Modifieds, Group F, GT1 …. Bring em all and we’ll race everything we have enough of*


----------



## SCSHobbies

It was good to see Erik S back racing and John P back in town. 
All the cars are really evenly matched with the Falcon motors and that makes some good close racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin remember what happened last time you said."if you bring um' we'll race um."


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Rollin remember what you said last time you said that."if you bring um' we'll race um."?



*Absolutely!!*

I think everyone had a good time last Saturday .... let's do it again!!


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike Henry U have a PM


----------



## SCSHobbies

I'm going to try to make the Saturday race.


----------



## Mike R

You sure Bambi will let you get away long enough to play with us guys?

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Austins last football game is Sat and its later than normal so it kind of does not make sense to go this weekend... i'll meet up with bambi's dad next week.


----------



## Henry Racing

Wizard Of Iz said:


> *Absolutely!!*
> 
> I think everyone had a good time last Saturday .... let's do it again!!


Hey I wasn't complaining I can't wait I hope we have more mods racin.dad has a few guys from work coming


----------



## Wingless Wonder

It's good to be back! I just need to shake off the rust and work around my usual funny luck. (It really helps to have a good sense of humor when you're driving a thin piece of metal around a track.)


----------



## TOM MAR

Wingless Wonder said:


> Yeah... you might want to check those race results again.


????? It reads for the 23rd Eddie B. 1st & 1st, Mike H. 3rd & 3rd. 

That's what you posted. Is that wrong ?


----------



## Henry Racing

TOM MAR said:


> ????? It reads for the 23rd Eddie B. 1st & 1st, Mike H. 3rd & 3rd.
> 
> That's what you posted. Is that wrong ?


That's what I've been wondering


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 11/6/10*

Here are the results for Saturday, November 6, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’* *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

WOW .... Once again the guys took a "Bring 'em and we'll race 'em" to Saturday night. We ran *Five* classes totaling *45* entries and paid out $180 to the racers. Thank you for another fun evening of racing.



*4" NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, FLA16D, Asian 16D, or JK Falcon 7 motor, Parma Intrepid, Kelly Daytona, OS Charger or JK COT body _

*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 172
2. Darin Benson - 165 + 17
3. Rick Tomlinson - 165 + 6
4. Chris Robbins - 158
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 150
6. Rodney Miles - 149
7. Eddie Miles - 118
8. Tom Setzer - 69 (DNF)

Fast Lap – Darin Benson - 4.937439 on Orange

Lots of excitement in this race. John, Darin and Rick slipped away just a bit with John and Darin swapping the lead back and forth. Darin appeared to have the race in hand when "one of dem racin' deals" got in his way. John claimed a hard-earned victory and Shake and Bake rounded out the podium. Chris Robbins stayed within lurking distance most of the race with another great run. Lee (Pinkie to his friends) seemed to be enjoying his new controller and racing in general and just edged the returning Rodney Miles for a Top 5. I think Rodney was just glad to finish ahead of Eddie to make sure that he maintained family bragging rights. Tom Setzer discovered the challenges of running a Kelly body after the bullet-proofing comes out. It wasn't pretty but the rest of the car will live to fight another day.

*4" NASCAR*
*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 195
2. Eddie Broyles - 188
3. Mike Rigsby - 185
4. Bob Lee - 173
5. Mike Henry - 171
6. Erik Setzer - 161
7. Rollin Isbell - 76 (DNF)
8. Eddie Stilley - 39 (DNF)

Fast Lap – "JT" Thompson - 4.608811 on Yellow

JT missed a pretty good race just behind him but showed that his Asian 16D still has some punch. Eddie Broyles' FLA16D was just a bit off and didn't have the racing luck in a race that wasn't always a thing of beauty. Mike Rigsby showed again this week that you can bring a Falcon to this class and hold your own. Bob Lee started with fresh tires and then battled with Mike Henry throughout the race for position. Both of them had very good runs and showed that they have plenty of horsepower. Erik had turned some very fast laps in practice but had tire trouble at tech. That led to a fresh set and a car that didn't quite handle the same. I got caught up in one too many "deals" and eventually took a hit that moved the pinion inward enough that it chewed up the spur. Eddie Stilley spent a lot of time off-track trying to repair early race damage and ultimately decided that the car would have to go back to the chassis table.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Falcon 7 or Hawk 7 motor, wing car body, 62 gram minimum_
1. Mike Henry - 221
2. Mike Rigsby - 220 + 9
3. Eddie Broyles - 220 + 7
4. Buddy Houser - 205 + 7
5. Rollin Isbell - 205 + 4
6. Austin Houser - 196
7. John Parks - 195
8. Austin Latham - 161 (DQ - car change)

Fast Lap - Mike Henry - 3.851576 on Black

Mike Henry showed the field that he can drive with anyone. He piloted his fresh car past a much more experienced field and earned the trip to Victory Lane. Mike Rigsby and Eddie Broyles battled for position again in this race with Mike coming out on top by just a few feet. Same for Buddy and me. My car started slowing dramatically in the sixth heat and Buddy's "Hare" just did catch and pass my "Tortoise" just before the race ended. Austin Houser had a handling issue or two --- and enjoyed every minute of the race as did John Parks. Austin Latham was running toward the front when he saw his first car expire in about the fourth or fifth heat and then lost the pinion on his backup car in the seventh heat.


*GTP*
_Any flexi-style chassis, S16D motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Rigsby - 209
2. John "JT" Thompson - 206
3. Mike Henry - 187
4. Erik Setzer - 184
5. John Parks - 180
6. Eddie Broyles - 162
7. Chris Robbins - 127
8. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 60 (DNF)
9. Rollin Isbell - 48 (DNF)

Fast Lap - Mike Rigsby - 4.282662 on Yellow

Mike Rigsby found his way to the top step of the podium and made it back-to-back wins in GTP. JT brought out a tried and trued GTP car and had a very respectable run for the runner-up spot. Mike Henry has a TON of horsepower. A few more practice laps with this new car and he'll be tough to beat. Erik brought a Falcon pocket-knife to a gun fight and held his own and finished just ahead of John Parks' "FLamingo Special." I had dropped out of the race due to severe chassis damage and handling issues so I missed what happened to Eddie Broyles that kept him from a better finish. Chris Robbins also was putting a new car through its paces and will do the same as he has in NASCAR and GT1 .... improve every week. Pinkie took a bank shot of all bank shots and came away with one of the most bent .030 C11 chassis that I've seen. Nothing a little time at the workbench won't cure.


*Open-Wheel Modified*
_JK C7 Narrow chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK Modified body_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 162
2. Rollin Isbell - 159
3. Mike Henry - 148
4. Chris Robbins - 129
5. Henry Snyder - 128
6. Austin Latham - 124 (gear)
7. Tom Setzer - 106
8. Erik Setzer - 66
9. Mike Rigsby - 8

Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 5.101073 on Black

Guys had so much fun racing these cars last week that they bought all that were in the display case and we quickly got more in. A full field - plus one - made for lots of action. Unfortunately the laughing and chatter sometimes made it hard to hear the Race Director's instructions and led to one car taking a hard hit. We'll work on getting the PA system up and running soon. ......... To the Race info ............ JP and Henry were the first two guys to buy these cars when we opened. The extra practice time paid off for JP as he showed that he's figured out how to get his car around the track. I had better racing luck in this class and had a blast finessing the car around the track. Mike Henry didn't have the handling just yet, but had the horsepower to be a top contender in this class as well. Chris Robbins entered the fray and managed to just edge Henry by a lap. Austin Latham's car used to be a JK Indy Car -- same chassis, motor, etc. Unfortunately the JK Indy Car spur gear wasn't up to the torture and broke late in the race. I didn't catch what happened to Tom's car or Erik's car so I can't comment but I know they were having a good time learning how to get these around the track.


*GT1 by JK*
_JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
1. Erik Setzer - 194
2. Austin Houser - 158
3. Eddie Miles - 129

Fast Lap - Erik Setzer - 4.559204 on Yellow

Normally we would have finished after Modified ... but since it was the last night of Daylight Savings Time, the guys wanted to run one more race. Erik showed the way to a convincing win and that he'll be a factor on Wednesday night. Austin's car lost almost all of what little brakes a Falcon 7 has which made it a menace. Eddie Miles just got the car .... so why not race it??!! Looked like he was getting a little more comfortable with the car throughout the race.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 10th ..... GT1 by JK products*


----------



## Henry Racing

I just have to say good racin by everyone,everyone drove clean, slow cars gave the fast cars room.I'm still in shock of my first win in the wings against some of the best drivers there.dad still is messing with me about how I can wrap the wing car around one of the track supports,tear the right side wing,still keep my cool long enough to stay on until Eddie B. and Mike r. got caught up in a wreck.

I guess slower is faster!


----------



## Ragnar

I had fun racing Saturday even if I did have some very strange things happen to my cars, like a broken rear axle in Modifieds! 
The Racing gets better every week as the fields run closer together.

Congratulations to all of the drivers for turning out and doing their best, that makes all of them winners!

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Modifieds, my car just didn't want to stay in the slot. Put the controller on lowest sensitivity, but just a slight tug of the trigger (I mean barely pulling it back any at all) would see the front end pop right out. Makes it a little hard to take it around the track. But hey, it was fun!

The GTP was kind of funny. Yeah, found out the hard way Falcons don't match Super-16's in speed (being punted a couple times in the bank'll teach you that). Still, have to say it was fun to finish 4th. I lost some time after scooping someone early and cutting the lead wire, but the consistency of the car paid off. I'll be bringing a REAL GTP next time, though.

The NASCAR race was ugly. I believe that was the one with the wreck that took out three cars? I thought it was only two at first and I'd escaped anything major, but as the race went on, something was going on to make my car run kind of funky. Can't remember what the issue was exactly, but I know I pulled it toward the end because you could smell it wanting to go. Hope that's not the case, though, because it IS fast...

Fun racing, though! Hope to do it again soon!:wave:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

TOM MAR said:


> ????? It reads for the 23rd Eddie B. 1st & 1st, Mike H. 3rd & 3rd.
> 
> That's what you posted. Is that wrong ?


I misread what was written. Sorry, please excuse my inability to comprehend both what I've written and what others have written.:freak:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Group F was fun. I just need a new green body and Mike H will be in trouble. 

The modified race was sure fun to watch. Erik I dont think there is any thing more wrong with your car than the other 8! It did not look like anyones car really did well, i put them all back on at one point or another, which is probably what makes them so fun. I think i found a use for my falcon turd motor that will not die, it should make a mod handle like a dream. 
Austin and I will have some before too long.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> Austin and I will have some before too long.


There's a nifty green one in the case just waiting for you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Wingless Wonder said:


> I misread what was written. Sorry, please excuse my inability to comprehend both what I've written and what others have written.:freak:


10-4 I know Mikey'll feel better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

I do,I thought I had looked at the score board wrong at the track.

The wing car is getting a new body this weekend and possibly a new brother


----------



## Wingless Wonder

SCSHobbies said:


> The modified race was sure fun to watch. Erik I dont think there is any thing more wrong with your car than the other 8! It did not look like anyones car really did well, i put them all back on at one point or another, which is probably what makes them so fun.


Actually, yeah... rear end is way too loose, guide kept dropping down (I thought those chassis were thicker than that?), and I'm pretty sure it's bent. I meant to take my dad's car around the track a few laps after to prove it. I know I can flat-out suck driving a car sometimes, but when it literally can't stay in the slot for two feet while barely moving, then it's time to check out the car.

I'll pin the NASCAR on driver error all day, though. That was a darn good car and I should have made sure it was in racing shape before tech. :drunk:


----------



## SCSHobbies

No more football!! :woohoo: 
I actually sat down and worked on some stuff.  
Going to the track tonight to see how it turns out.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

So you're afraid that you've taken fast cars and made them slower?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Test went good... I was kind of worried i put to much heat to a new Falcon that went in Austins car. i had a fight with the pinion. Its fast so i dont think the heat matters to much. 

Fyi Rollin put a very fast NEW RTR car in the case for $88. Thats a heck of a deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

IT'S RACE NIGHT!!! :woohoo:


----------



## BullFrog

Yes, I know so don't be late- Oh you will be I'll wait for ya...........See you there!


----------



## TOM MAR

I got 2 cars; A half fast car that runs, & a Fast car that runs half of the time. 

Hummmm:jest::roll::jest:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> I got 2 cars; A half fast car that runs, & a Fast car that runs half of the time.
> 
> Hummmm:jest::roll::jest:


If you get them together into a Fast car taht runs all of the time, we're in trouble.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> If you get them together into a Fast car taht runs all of the time, we're in trouble.


 LOL I will do that. but I already know I'll end up wiyh the one that is slow when it runs.


----------



## Henry Racing

Don't worry Tom you can borrow one of my cars.haha


----------



## hawk racing

*Hawk racing to be the rick hendrick racing*

Hello, everyone 
It's been two weeks and i went from a one car team to a 4 car team.
i want to start racing on wensday again i got to ge my son and my neptnews
cars built and get them up and running they really want to go racing i told them that they need to pratice for a month or two they ran pretty good at it last week.they impress me alot . i hope that erveyone had a good night racing
hope to see you all soon.:thumbsup: i want to say to johnny and rollin thanks
for puting the track up and giving the kids something to do 


Thanks,
Hawk Racing


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 3, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

We were missing a couple of the regulars but still had enough to split into two races. We hope to see y’all back at the track soon.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. Austin Houser – 186
2. Bob “00” Lee – 185
3. John Parks – 175
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 168
5. Bill Fraden - 166

*Fast Lap* – Austin Houser – 4.609667 on Orange

By the end of Saturday night’s GT1 race Austin’s car had zero brakes. So, Buddy put a fresh power plant in the car and Austin took it to Victory Lane. Bob Lee was .3 down in the speed column but was handling well and came back to finish on the lead lap. John Parks spotted the field a handful of laps in the first heat and then worked his way back up to a podium finish. Pinkie has declared that his newly rebuilt controller is now just right and he turned steady laps all night. Bill was running with the leaders through the first half of the race before falling back.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 205
2. Tom Marlowe – 201
3. John “JT” Thompson – 198
4. Rollin Isbell – 197
5. Jeremy Shumate - 192

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.499188 on Yellow

Buddy Houser completed the Houser Family Sweep by taking a well-earned win. Tom traded the lead with Buddy throughout much of the race before falling victim to a braid issue. JT captured the final position on the podium with a typical steady run with a car that was atypically not up to speed. And I, once again, proved that the fastest car on the track is useless if it’s out of the slot! Jeremy made it back to the track and was very competitive early before catching a case of the deslots. Sorry … I didn’t realize that I was contagious.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 13th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified …. Bring em all and we’ll race everything we have enough of*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Hated missing the racing last night, but health issues on both sides weren't doing so well. On the flip side, I think I might have to swap which GT1 car I'm racing, and not try running a GT1 as a GTP. That car is fast and handles great as a GT1, but stinks as a GTP. :tongue:

Luckily, we should have two new true GTP entries for this weekend! (That is, assuming the health holds up.)

I should be back with you guys Saturday. Tomorrow night I've got an office function, and you don't want to say no to the boss...:wave:


----------



## Henry Racing

Race Nite!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Hated to miss racing but I couldn't get too far from the "throne."


----------



## Snoopy57

hi everyone i enjoyed the racing saturday thanks for all the help

Rodney


----------



## Snoopy57

help please how do u get a photos


----------



## SCSHobbies

Some one needs to post pics of the tracks.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Its Race Night!!*

GT1's on the High Speed Yellow Monster


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Yes, it is!!!

And the PA system is up and running so that it will be easier to hear the race director.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 13, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

I missed another great nice of racing. This is a good thing for everyone who was in attendance because it meant that you didn’t catch what I had. Thank God, I’m feeling better. Anyhow, I picked up the results when I was at the track Tuesday night.

By the way … we now have a working PA system so that it will be easier for people to hear the Race Director’s calls.


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D motor (FLA16D or Asian armature) or JK Falcon 7 motor, JK COT, Parma Intrepid, Kelly Daytona or OS Charger (230) body _
*Race #1*
1. Stuart Andrews – 182
2. Christopher Robbins – 168
3. Rodney Miles – 155
4. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 130
5. John Parks - 124

*Fast Lap* – Stuart Andrews – 4.663709 on Purple

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 200
2. Stuart Andrews – 196
3. Eddie Broyles – 190
4. Mike Henry – 184
5. Erik Setzer – 183
6. Eddie Stilley - 155

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.609155 on Yellow



*Group F*
_Any wing-car chassis, JK Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, wing-car body_
*Race #1*
1. Jermey Shumate – 210
2. Stuart Andrews – 194
3. John Parks – 193
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 177
5. James “JP” Snyder – 175

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 3.843278 on Orange

[/b][/u]Race #2[/b][/u]
1. Tom Marlowe – 230
2. Mike Henry – 228
3. Jeremy Shumate – 199
4. Eddie Broyles – 136
5. John “JT” Thompson – 37
6. Eddie Stilley – 9

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.789624 on Purple



*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D or Falcon 7 motor, GTP-style body_
1. Mike Henry – 192
2. Erik Setzer – 182
3. Stuart Andrews – 181
4. Chris Robbins – 166
5. Tim ?? – 122

*Fast Lap* – Stuart Andrews – 4.339920 on Green



*JK East Coast Modified*
_Box Stock East Coast Modified cars_
1. James “JP” Snyder – 176
2. Tom Marlowe – 174
3. Mike Henry – 156
4. Chris Robbins – 147
5. Bo Andrews – 145
6. Erik Setzer – 138
7. Henry Snyder – 133

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 5.000102 on Black




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 17th ….. GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Anyone have any recommendations for a good luck charm, or something?

I have some good cars... just some bad luck at times. At least when it happens, it's *usually* pretty amusing. (It really does help to be able to laugh at your car as it cartwheels sideways down the track after hitting a parked car.)


----------



## Wingless Wonder

On a personal soapbox note... I don't see any point in getting upset with other drivers unless they take you out on purpose, which I have yet to see happen. Bumping will happen in the turns, that's just how it is. A faster car catching a slower car will sometimes result in bad things. Doesn't mean either driver is out to get the other, it's just bad luck on the timing of things. It's much better to just take it in stride and, if possible, laugh a little. (Yes, even if your car launches spectacularly airborne and goes off-track. I think you should earn style points.)

And something that is also thankfully extremely rare: Turn marshal abuse. I've been on all ends of this. Being the turn marshal, or being the driver who loses time while being reslotted, etc. The turn marshals are doing the best they can, trying to get people back on-track not just fast but correctly (right lane, right position, making sure the car's ok at times). I personally would love to see a five-lap penalty for anyone who directs a negative comment toward a turn marshal for any reason. It would instantly clear up the rare occurrences, either by getting people to stop abusing the turn marshals or just removing the abusive drivers from the circuit. I just respect the people volunteering to turn marshal a lot, especially awesome guys like Bo who don't race much and will still help all night.

Alright, soapbox ranting done. That's just years of slot car racing coming out. Gotta say SCR has a good laid-back crew of people and I'm happy to be a part of that family.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar

The Abuse of TurnMarshals is something we should all work to elliminate! There are a couple of people who are very bad about abusing the Turn Marshals, they know who they are so I will not name names! All I will say to them is that they need to remember that Turn Marshaling isn't always that easy, and we need our Turn Marshals to be able to race at the level we enjoy. Instead of Abuse those who regularly Turn Marshal should be praised for the job they do every race night! We have people like J.T. who Turn Marshal even when it is easy to see that he is causing himself pain by doing so, and he isn't the only one, while others who are in better condition avoid Turn Marshaling.
On the subject of Turn Marshals I only have one more comment, and that is people that race in earlier races should stick around until all of the races are complete and help with Turn Marshaling the races remaining. In the Sixties and Seventies the Track I called my Home Track would not give awards until after all of the night's races were completed, and if you didn't have a good reason for not Turn Marhaling, you did not receive any award if you didn't.

*CHEERS!*
Tom S.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Blue!!!

The Other BLUE!!!!


I dont mind turn marshalling but can I watch the race too.


I have the solution........ HOOTERS Girls!!!
 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm why didnt we think of this earlier.


----------



## BullFrog

Where is all the love for the turn marshalls?Just go out and have F-U-N at Hooters- that's the ticket.


----------



## TOM MAR

I'm ON RED ... Can't you SEE the LANE DOT???
*It's RIGHT on the FRONT of the CAR !!!*


Whatta ya mean I forgot to put the sticker on???



ooop's


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the partial *(now complete on 11/23)* results from *Johnny Bank's **Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida for Wednesday, November 17th.

I must have left the GT1 results at the track(Austin Houser won the first race and JT won the second race) .... but I have the *Rental IROC *results figured out.

For those that weren't there,,,, from time to time we'll put the rental fleet on the track to spread the spray glue around evenly after we've cleaned the track. When it's time to change lanes, the car stays where it stopped and the driver moves to the next lane in the rotation. You might gain a lot of track position or lose a lot of track position -- it all works out about the same eventually. At the end of the race, every driver will have driven every car.

During Wednesday's *Rental IROC *race we had two motors expire -- Yellow and Green. Johnny made repairs and got the cars back into the race but some drivers lost a number of laps - or even an entire heat - on those lanes. _*SO *_..... I took the average for everyone that did run complete heats on Yellow and Green and assigned that lap count to everyone. Hopefully that balances out guys who ran the repaired cars (and had a faster car) with the guys who ran a dying car.

*Rental IROC*
_Champion Turbo-Flex chassis, Parma 16D Deathstar (some repaired with Pro Slot armatures), Parma Challenger .035 thick bodies._
1T. Tom Marlowe - 142
1T. Bill McDermott - 142
1T. Jeremy Shumate - 142
4. Bob "00" Lee - 141
5. John "JT" Thompson - 140
6. John Parks - 139
7. Austin Houser - 134
8. Bill Fraden - 120 (Controller)

*Fast Lap * - Tom Marlowe - 5.984673 on Green (after repairs)

This was a lot of fun to watch. And very close! _Quick note:_ JT started on White and his car had a mysterious problem in the first heat and he probably missed two laps before the car just as mysteriously decided to run. Just adds to the logjam at the top. On the other hand the turn marshalling was pretty bad for most of the race because it was just me and Pinkie. And that certainly could have impacted people's totals. Marshalling got better for the last heat or two once Doug and Buddy were able to join in. Hey ... we were all just having a little fun anyhow.



*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK Audi, Mercedes or Porsche body, JK plastic hub rear tires_
*Race #1*
Austin Houser - 175 + 12
Bill McDermott - 175 + 9
Bob "00" Lee - 174
Doug Smith - 170
Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 162
Bill Fraden - 11 (DNF)

Austin, Bill, and Bob battled for the lead all night with Austin snagging the Victory by just a few sections. The very pleasant surprise of the night was seeing Doug Smith back on the track. Doug was shaking the rust off pretty quickly and ran with the leaders through the first half of the race. Welcome back!

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 206
2. Buddy Houser - 204
3. Jeremy Shumate - 192
4. Tom Marlowe - 183
5. John Parks - 180
6. Rollin Isbell - 131

JT obviously found time to install fresh horsepower. Fresh enough that I think he set a new record for the class. Buddy has vowed to bring back the fast car for next week's race. Jeremy was just a bit off of the lightning pace set by the leaders but still managed to grab the final spot on the podium.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

As long as the topic of turn marshalling has been raised..... I'm very appreciative of everyone's efforts and willingness to participate. For the most part, I think it's been pretty good and I haven't heard too much abuse or complaining.

Now a couple of my thoughts as a racer .... (with apologies to the guys on *The ******* Comedy Tour*)


I believe .... that when people do raise their voice; it's almost never personal. Just someone caught up in the moment and they're probably more upset at themself for coming off than they are at the marshal. I've noticed that everyone's demeanor changes (usually for the positive) within five minutes of the race ending.

I believe .... that drivers can help by putting their lane sticker on the hood of the car so that it's easy for the marshall to locate.

I believe .... that drivers can help by learning to look ahead of their car and avoid running into an already de-slotted car.

I believe .... that drivers can help by paying attention to who they are racing with and let a faster car go on a straight section.

I believe .... that drivers can help when they are the faster car by finding a way to make a clean pass -- preferrably on a straight section -- rather than taking someone out.

I believe .... that drivers can help by telling the guy next to them that they're holding you up. _"I've followed you for two laps and I've got to go." "That's my donut and you're holding me up"_ 

I believe .... that drivers can help by letting the guy next to them know when they're off: "Hey, I'm off in the donut." "Caution in the hole."

I believe .... that if a driver has been warned and is deliberately holding someone up, then you deserve to get punted.



I believe .... that marshals can help by paying attention to their corner instead of watching the race or chatting. (If you want to do both ... crawl in *"The Hole".* You can see most of the race from there.)

I believe .... that marshals can help (a lot) by paying attention to the condition of the track braid in their corner. If a car comes off twice in the same place, there's a good chance that the track braid is slightly rolled. Call _"Track"_ and we'll fix it.

I believe .... that marshals can help by quickly checking the car's braid and adjusting it (if you know how) so that the car doesn't just launch in the next corner.

I believe .... that marshals should treat every car the same. No favoritism. No "home cooking". No "rough driving penalties."



No doubt I'll think of more


----------



## TOM MAR

I believe .... that you are right about everthing you just said ... EXCEPT... 

I believe ... We were done Wrecking by the time Doug & Buddy got there to turn marshal.:wave:


Thank You Rollin, Well Said :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

These are only thumbnail pic's, but here are a few prerace photos of Johnny,& Rollin's new place.

View attachment 121123


View attachment 121124


View attachment 121125


View attachment 121126


View attachment 121127


I'll try to get some more during the racing tonight.:wave:


----------



## TOM MAR

Here are some Pic's of the first NASCAR race


View attachment 121138


View attachment 121139


View attachment 121140


View attachment 121141


View attachment 121142


More to come:wave:


----------



## TOM MAR

Here is your GTP Pic's



View attachment 121143


View attachment 121144


View attachment 121145


View attachment 121146


Next... Dirt Mods


----------



## TOM MAR

Dirt Mod's...


View attachment 121149



And The Nice New 42'" Monitor


View attachment 121150


I'm sure Rollin will have the results soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 20, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Another real nice crowd on Saturday night. Thank you for coming out and having a little fun with your toys.

A quick note about our hours for next week …. *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies *will be closed on Thursday, November 25th for Thanksgiving. We will be open on Friday, November 26th at Noon. 

And, Eddie Stilley will be conducting a “How to Airbrush” seminar at 2pm on Friday, November 26th.


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rollin Isbell – 174
2. Darin Benson – 170
3. Rick Tomlinson – 166
4. Chris Robbins – 165
5. Austin Houser – 161
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 148
7. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 122
8. Rodney Miles – 112 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson – 4.882308 on Orange

I snuck into Victory Lane when Darin got caught up in one too many “deals” and it was a real fun race to be in. Good give and take. Darin held the lead past the midway point of the race and didn’t make it easy. The other half of Shake & Bake Racing, Rick Tomlinson grabbed the final spot on the podium after battling with Chris Robbins for that position throughout the race. Speaking of Chris …. He just keeps getting a little better every week. Austin Houser closed out the Top 5 with a good run while Pinkie showed plenty of horsepower but fell off the pace. Eddie “E-Man” Miles finished ahead of his Dad, Rodney, who had to exit the race with an ill-handling car due to race damage.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 196
2. Stuart Andrews – 191
3. Eddie Broyles – 190
4. Buddy Houser – 188
5. Mike Rigsby – 179 + 16
6. Mike Henry – 179 + 10
7. Erik Setzer – 174 + 11
8. John “JT” Thompson – 33 (DNF)
9. Eddie Stilley – 174 + 4 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.656279 on White
*Fast Lap* – Stuart Andrews – 4.656289 on Black

Tom was able to make a Saturday appearance and showed that he had plenty of power – Falcon power – as he slipped away from the rest of the field for a five-lap win. Stuart Andrews was a little late arriving at the track but ran a very strong race on his way to grabbing the runner-up position. Eddie Broyles also broke out a little Falcon power and captured the final spot on the podium. Buddy had the speed through most of the race but came up just a little short. Mike Rigsby gave an under-powered car a consistent run to round out the Top 5 and just edge Mike Henry. The two Mike’s ran on the same lap throughout the race with the Mike Rigsby capturing the spot by just a few sections. Speaking of sections … Erik Setzer edged Eddie Stilley by sections in the battle of two wounded cars. Eddie Stilley’s car lost a tire on the first lap which caused him to fall well back of the pack. He then chose to take a DQ and save a very good car for another night. JT’s car suffered race-ending damage but will no doubt undergo a complete frame-off restoration.



*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Rigsby – 229
2. John “JT” Thompson – 227
3. Buddy Houser – 225
4. Eddie Broyles – 222
5. Austin Houser – 221
6. Stuart Andrews – 216
7. Mike Henry – 207
8. Eddie Stilley – 184
9. Rollin Isbell – 181 (Body)
10. Tom Marlowe – 124 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 3.843611 on Red

Mike Rigsby took the win with a car that was “fast enough” and appeared to handle very well. JT made his second start in the class and brought the car home in second place --- with a body that dates back to 1994. Buddy Houser was plenty fast but fell a little behind and couldn’t catch back up to the two steady racers ahead of him. Eddie Broyles is still searching for another fast Hawk 7 motor. ‘nuff said. Austin Houser is learning to be a wing car racer and seems to be having a lot of fun in the process. Stuart’s car just wasn’t fast on this particular night but he drove well. Mike Henry has had one of the cars to beat in this class but apparently reached the expiration date on his motor tonight. I raced with Eddie some and his car seemed quicker than the timesheet indicated. My car was good. Really good. Until I got caught up in one-too-many deals and the pins got ripped through the body. And, I owe Tom a public apology for turning the track back on before anyone was ready. It was an act of frustration, but it messed up his race. For that, I am sorry.




*GTP*
_Any flexi-style chassis, S16D motor, GTP body._
1. Mike Rigsby – 202
2. Mike Henry – 192
3. Chris Robbins – 183
4. Tim Buchner – 126
5. Erik Setzer – 67 (DNF)
6. Rollin Isbell =- 57 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.296739 on Yellow

Mike took back-to-back wins by capturing the GTP race in pretty easy fashion. Mike Henry took the runner-up spot and Chris Robbins is proving that he’ll race just about anything. Tim Buchner made his second start in this class and is on his way to learning the ropes. I fell out early so I’m not sure what happened to Erik Setzer’s car but he obviously didn’t finish either. BTW …. I think I’m going to take a 14lb sledge hammer to my whole GTP car just to put it out of my misery.




*JK Modified*
_Box-stock JK East Coast Modified car._
1. James “JP” Snyder – 177
2. Mike Henry – 164
3. Rollin Isbell – 156
4. “Bad” Bo Andrews – 149+11
5. Chris Robbins – 149+10
6. Erik Setzer – 35

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.999903 on Yellow

The only real drama at the front of the field was whether JP could dip into the 4,9’s. He did. The best race was for fourth where Bo Andrews edged Chris Robbins by less than a full section. That’s close.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 24th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

My GTP spun the pinion off twice... which explained the extreme lack of brakes. It's a ridiculously fast car, considering that I was riding it easy through the turns, and that motor is pulling a "hybrid" chassis (.30 center, .25 pans). It's getting a new gear and set up to work with my driving style, so it should be back in action by next weekend!

The Modified's are fun and I feel like I can compete with JP now that I fixed mine up. I feel a bit bad that I didn't do a thorough inspection of my dad's before putting it on the track, because I think it had a couple of issues prior to the race. Now... ah... It's got a couple of bends in the chassis. And the bar to hold the pans in place got severely bent during the race, which was letting the body "sway" a lot. I love those cars, but they need some TLC out of the box (tightening, etc.).

As always, I'm optimistic for "next time!":thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I have to give a nod to the wing cars for providing the most amusement for turn marshals and bystanders.

Special nod from this marshal goes to JT's car, which somehow ended up getting shunted into the wall in the donut hard enough to get a body pin stuck in the wall. Ouch! (And that says something about the cars' durability.)


----------



## SCSHobbies

Tom the pics you attached do not open.

Saturday was fun. Falcon Nascars handle a little better which makes for a better race. 

Since we all have a little extra time Wed 11/24 after the GT1 Race we want to race Group F or Modifieds also. 

I Think its time to start a Tradition. :hat: *SCR pre Thanksgiving Diner and Race*. I will bringing a exlarge pan of the Worlds Best Spaghetti. Can I get some volunteers to bring some plates, forks, rolls and maybe a desert. I expect around 25-30 people easy. I think we will have a large turnout and some great racing and fun. Several of the guys who usually can not make it for Wed night fun will be able too this week because of the Thanksgiving holiday. 


Also dont for get the painting class by Fast Eddy on Friday.


----------



## Mike R

Buddy, when Tom posted his pics they did work yesterday, don't know why they aren't working today. Yup, the Falcon Nascars are fun to drive, just wish there was a tad more glue on the track.

I didn't have a tire compound in my box that could get grip on any car that I had except the Hawk wing car. I was feathering the heck out of my GTP car in the turns. All I have to do is goose it and the rear end swap around and kick sideways. I was struggling to run 4.3's and 4.4's on a car when on a good track will run 4 flat or better. Even my Falcon Nascar two piece chassis had grip problems and that two piece chassis is a lot tighter than a three piece. I almost felt like I was driving a drift car.

Anyway, Hawk wings sounds like fun after GT-1 on Wednesday. I'll run my spare Hawk wing car. I have to come up with some better "parking lot" Falcon motors so I can start running better with you guys in GT-1 and Nascrap.

Mike R


----------



## BullFrog

I have plenty of forks,And foam cups-just in case.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wednesday might be my only chance to race this week... I have a friend's wedding to be at Saturday. But I'm looking forward to getting to race my GT1!

Man... The more I think about it, the more excited I am to see what my GTP will do once it's set up right and the track is "broken in." 

Can't wait to see everyone Wednesday!:wave:


----------



## Henry Racing

Me and dad is gonna bring 1 of my moms world famous pies!!


----------



## BullFrog

Well I was just given the nice Black Angus Roast beef-it's more than I can eat- so that will be making it's way to the track. Now someone needs to bring some knives. Not sure if I have any of those in the garage.


----------



## Ragnar

I got Erik's GTP on the bench, did some straightening and fixed the gear. I have know idea how it was runing at all, as the pinion came off when I pulled on it with only my fingers. It should be very fast now.

I still need to fix his controler, by replacing the Clip on the break wire.
The GT1 also needs some work, and I have to replace the arm in the NASCAR, from it over heating when it ate it's body.

Lots of work to do, and the Holiday coming up.

*CHEERS!*

Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wait, which GT1 needs work? The hybrid chassis? I'm pretty sure Buddy will agree that the .025 is running just fine.

The GTP ran because it's got a good motor in it. But yeah, having a pinion that stays in place would be good...

What kind of knives are people needing? Might be able to get some heavy-duty plastic knives from the Walgreens or Publix near my office.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Okay .... so far .... Here's the "stuff" for the *1st Annual Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies Thanksgiving Eve Dinner & Race*

World's Best Spaghetti - Buddy
Garlic Bread - Rollin
Black Angus Beef - Bill F.
Pie - Mike Henry
Cups and Forks - Bill F.
Knives - Erik
Paper Plates - Jeremy


----------



## SCSHobbies

Jeremy texted me he will bring the plates.

*Its Race Night!!*

We should have a full house I heard a rumor our good friend Nat Champ Terry T from Cocco might join us and bring a couple others. :thumbsup:

We should have time for a 2nd or 3rd race so bring the Wing Cars and Mods!


----------



## Mike R

Is the raceway opening at the normal time or will it be opening earlier?

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Johnny told me 6...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Great Night of Racing.

Thank you to everyone who came out to race and especially to the people who brought food and drink. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 11/24/10*

Here are the results from *Johnny Bank's **Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida for Wednesday, November 24th.

A new Jacksonville tradition was born on Wednesday ... The Pre-Thanksgiving Pre-Race Feast. Just like that first Thanksgiving, people brought enough food to feed everyone. Thank You, very much.

A few of the Wednesday night regulars couldn't make it but just as many Saturday night regulars were able to make it since the next day was a holiday. And, a special thank you to Bill Pinch, owner of The Raceway.biz in Cocoa, Florida for making the trip to Jacksonville. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK Audi, Mercedes or Porsche body, JK plastic hub rear tires_
*Race #1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 190
2. Austin Houser - 183
3. Bill McDermott - 181
4. Chris Robbins - 179
5. Bill Fraden - 170
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 165
7. Rodney Miles - 158 (Lead Wire)
8. Eddie "E-Man" Miles - 145

*Fast Lap* - Bob Lee - 4.664177 on Yellow

Bob missed a heckuva race as he checked out and stunk up the program. See you in the next race next week. Behind him; Austin, Bill McDermott, and Chris waged a great race to see who would end up on the podium. And Bill Fraden and Pinkie dueled throughout the race for the final spot in the top five. Rodney was in the mix for a podium finish until a bad lead wire sent him to the pits for most of a heat. But he did manage to maintain family bragging rights by staying ahead of E-Man.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles - 201
2. Rollin Isbell - 198
3. Buddy Houser - 196
4. Bill Pinch - 195
5. Erik Setzer - 192
6. James "JP" Snyder - 190
7. Mike Henry - 185
8. Stuart Andrews - 149 (DNF - Handling)
9. Mike Rigsby - 87 (DNF - Handling)
10. Steve Thoroman - 74 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Lap* - Eddie Broyles - 4.445114 on Blue

Eddie Broyles made a rare Wednesday night appearance since it was Thanksgiving Eve and took the win. I was able to stay close most of the race and my only chance was to try to really push the car in the final heat --- which cost me two more laps. Buddy looked at the field and decided to bring the fast car out of the box only to have the handling let him down. Bill Pinch's car was flying! Just a little more practice time on the track and he would have made it interesting at the top. Erik rounded out the Top Five by edging JP by a couple of laps. Mike Henry had a motor that was laying down through the first few heats and then changed motors and had one of the fastest cars on the track in the final few heats. Mike Rigsby ran well early until getting caught up in a collision or two that left him with an ill-handling car. Steve's car never quite got hooked up and he decided to save it for another night.


*Group F*
_Any wing-car chassis, JK Falcon 7 or Hawk 7 motor, Wing-car body_
1. Rollin Isbell - 229
2. Mike Rigsby - 228
3. Mike Henry - 225
4. Eddie "E-Man" Miles - 189
5. Bill Fraden - 40 (DNF)

*Fast Lap *- Mike Henry - 3.788872 on Orange

I snuck into Victory Lane with a car that handled really well and was fast early. Then I hung on for dear life as Mike and Mike were running me down heat by heat. Eddie saw his lap times improve throughout the race as Buddy mixed in a little coaching with race directing. Bill's car had trouble in the second heat that forced him to call it a night.


*East Coast Modified*
_JK East Coast Modified - Box Stock_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 177
2. Mike Henry - 165
3. Erik Setzer - 161
4. "Bad Bo" Andrews - 152
5. Henry Snyder - 135

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 4.937676 on Yellow

JP and Mike dueled through the first four or five heats before JP slipped away for his fourth win in a row in this class. Erik's car was as fast as the leaders at times but the handling wasn't quite there. And Bo and Henry might not have been competing for a spot on the podium, but both of them seemed to having a blast getting these cars around the track.

_Quick note ..... Good Luck to Tom "WFT" Marlowe at the Indoor RC race this weekend in Tampa._

*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 27th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, and Modified*


----------



## TOM MAR

Thank's Rollin. 

If you guys get bored during the day Sat or Sun. Try

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/thunder.htm

Click on the live & view a lot of Hard Hits...

See Ya'll next Wed.


----------



## Mike R

Thanks for the link, Tom. I watched the 2009 Snowbird recap. All I could think about when I was watching it was imagining John Parks was running in one of those races..then all of a sudden you hear "Where's my car?"...LOL

Good Luck, Tom.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> Thanks for the link, Tom. I watched the 2009 Snowbird recap. All I could think about when I was watching it was imagining John Parks was running in one of those races..then all of a sudden you hear "Where's my car?"...LOL
> 
> Good Luck, Tom.
> 
> Mike R


Priceless:thumbsup: 
And yes that does happen Unfortunatly I've been on both sides of that problem. There is nothing worse than someone telling you "You were driving the wrong red car" as they hand you sometimg barely recognizable as your car.

Ouch!


----------



## Ragnar

Tom Thanks for the link! 

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## TOM MAR

Ragnar said:


> Tom Thanks for the link!
> 
> *CHEERS!*
> Tom


Your Welcome, Here is another link if you missed any. They had a problem with the internet sat morning so they recorded most of the racing.


http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11125162

Thanks 
Tom M.


----------



## TOM MAR

LOL Rollin if you don't post sat's results soon Mike H. is gonna pass out.


Congrates Mikey on your NEW Track Record in F-Wings.

I knew you could Do it. 

Now You Do Too!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Next time You lookin the Mirror That IS a Target on your Forehead.

Enjoy It.:wave:


----------



## Henry Racing

TOM MAR said:


> LOL Rollin if you don't post sat's results soon Mike H. is gonna pass out.
> 
> 
> Congrates Mikey on your NEW Track Record in F-Wings.
> 
> I knew you could Do it.
> 
> Now You Do Too!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Next time You lookin the Mirror That IS a Target on your Forehead.
> 
> Enjoy It.:wave:



No I still say the car got tired of losing so it drove it self


----------



## TOM MAR

Not Buying that for a Minute.



:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Sorry 'bout that*

I took them to work with me yesterday and then got busy and didn't have time to post.

I'll get them posted first thing Wednesday morning.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 11/27/10*

Here are the results for Saturday, November 27, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Once again, THANK YOU to all of the racers who slipped away on a holiday weekend to come out and race. And, a special Thank You to Terry Tawney and Dennis Demole for making the trip from the Cocoa area to come race with us.


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson – 182 + 14
2. James “JP” Snyder – 182 + 13.99
3. John Parks – 170 + 17
4. Chris Robbins – 170 + 7
5. Rick Tomlinson – 167
6. Rodney Miles – 161
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 157
8. Tom Setzer – 155
9. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 121 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.781239 on Yellow

This was easily the closest race for the Win that we’ve seen. JP led for most of the race with Darin, John Parks and Chris giving chase. JP couldn’t get quite far enough away to secure the Win and when he got caught up in a late race wreck, Darin slipped by him by less than a fender. John and Chris battled with the leaders and for third throughout the race with John finally securing the final spot on the podium by about half of a lap. Rick was very strong …. Except for when he hit Red and White but brought home a Top 5 by a few laps over Rodney. If Pinkie gets the handling to match the straight away speed, he’ll be running up front but still managed to edge Tom Setzer for position by a couple of laps. Eddie Miles didn’t quite have the racing luck and had to spend considerable time in the pits.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles – 200
2. John “JT” Thompson – 198
3. Terry Tawney – 194
4. Dennis Demole – 190
5. Mike Rigsby – 188
6. Darin Benson – 182
7. Mike Henry – 172
8. Rollin Isbell – 147 (Guide)
9. Stuart Andrews – 22 (Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Dennis Demole – 4.546291 on Orange

Eddie Broyles set a goal of hitting 200 laps and made it with a little over half of a lap to spare. JT did his best to stay out of trouble but came up just a couple of laps short but did edge _Florida’s Living Legend_ and former National Champion, Terry Tawney by four . Terry brought Dennis with him from the Space Coast and Dennis responded by setting Fast Lap in the race. Mike Rigsby rounded out the Top 5 even though he was down on horsepower just a bit. Darin made good use of his transfer to the second race and matched his lap total from the first race. Mike Henry encountered some problems in the race and Rollin broke a guide flag and missed most of two heats to fall well off of the pace. Stuart discovered that his chassis wasn’t going to cooperate and did the right thing in pulling the car so that he wouldn’t impact anyone else’s race.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Henry – 236 *New Class Record!*
2. Mike Rigsby – 228
3. Rollin Isbell – 226 + 8
4. John “JT” Thompson – 226 + 7
5. Dennis Demole – 225
6. John Parks – 175
7. Tom Setzer – 166
8. Eddie Broyles – 109 (DNF)
9. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 56 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.679288 on Green

Mike Henry not only set Fast Lap in the race …. He set a new *Track Record* for this class on his way to taking a convincing eight lap win. Very impressive. Mike took second in a hard-fought battle with me, JT and Dennis. Dennis had the only car capable of running with Mike, but couldn’t catch a break. John Parks finished well back in sixth and edged Tom Setzer by a comfortable margin. Eddie Broyles went through two cars before calling it a night as did Eddie Miles.


*GTP*
_Any flexi-style chassis, S16D motor, GTP body._
1. Terry Tawney – 202
2. Dennis Demole – 194
3. John Parks – 193
4. Chris Robbins – 183
5. Rollin Isbell – 177
6. Mike Henry - 176

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.163440 on Black

Terry Tawney and Dennis run this class on a pretty regular basis at *The Raceway.biz* and it showed as they took the top two spots. John Parks gave chase but came up just short but still captured the final spot on the podium. Chris Robbins fought through some handling issues and I had a mysterious gremlin on white that left me with only seven laps. Once that was exorcised my car was really pretty good. Mike couldn’t find the handle or maybe the adrenaline was still pumping from his Group F win, but he fell off of the pace in this one.


*JK Modified*
_Box-stock JK East Coast Modified car._
1. James “JP” Snyder – 176
2. Dennis Demole – 170
3. Mike Henry – 169
4. “Bad Bo” Andrews – 143
5. Rodney Miles – 142
6. Chris Robbins – 22 (DNF)
7. Rollin Isbell – 5 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Unknown

JP made it five in a row after Mike ran into some problems late in the race. Dennis took advantage of Mike’s problems as well to capture the runner-up spot. Bo and Rodney (who just bought his car on Friday) battled for the position the whole race and had a ton of fun in the process. Chris encountered some problems and had to drop out early and I took a rider shot into the wall that knocked the motor out of the car. In fact, I only turned three laps …. The other two were riders from another lane late in the race.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 1st ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Mike R

A little birdie told me that someone is building a new Group F car :devil:

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

It's 9:05 on a wed. night. What are you guy's doing?

Hav'en more fun than me, thats for sure!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

WFT .... hate to hear that you're under the weather. I hope that you don't have what I had a few weeks back. I wouldn't wish that on friend or foe. 

Hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks Rollin, Should be Back up to No Good Shortly.


----------



## TOM MAR

Lolol


----------



## Henry Racing

I hope you feel better by Saturday so you can try and beat my records!!


----------



## Ragnar

Tom
Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, I hope you get better soon!

Tom


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks Tom.


----------



## robbins010408

hey where do i find the different 1/32 scale classes?


----------



## TOM MAR

robbins010408 said:


> hey where do i find the different 1/32 scale classes?


Check post #1

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=306584

There may be more in writing at the shop.


----------



## Henry Racing

Race nite!!!!!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I think that pretty much says it all right there.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

I don't believe in rubbing.





It's allways the wrong way.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Sorry for the delay .... I hope to get the results posted Tuesday morning.


----------



## Henry Racing

TOM MAR said:


> I don't believe in rubbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's allways the wrong way.



Unfourtunately... I do. Only when the time calls for it.when your 20 laps down and your all over the track to keep the leader behind you and you take him out... That's dirty. But if your leading and battling a close race.. You give the slow cars a lap to let you by.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 1, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. Bill McDermott – 186
2. John Parks – 181
3. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 171
4. Bill Fraden – 157
5. Stuart Andrews – 117 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott – 4.718751 on Orange

Bill McDermott broke through and captured is first win at the new location. John Parks out-dueled Pinkie for the runner-up spot and Bill Fraden experienced some difficulties as did Stuart.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 205
2. Bob “00” Lee – 196
3. Rollin Isbell – 187
4. Erik Setzer – 181
5. Mike Rigsby – 32 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.438352 on Orange

JT led this one from start to finish and took a relatively easy win. Bob made the most of his new-found horsepower and ran a very respectable second place. I know how Austin felt a few weeks ago …. A car with no brakes is no fun to drive …. And only finished ahead of Erik because he was fighting an ill-handling chassis. Mike encountered a braid issue which then led to a wheel hop and a chunked gear.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 4th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Henry Racing said:


> Unfourtunately... I do. Only when the time calls for it.when your 20 laps down and your all over the track to keep the leader behind you and you take him out... That's dirty. But if your leading and battling a close race.. You give the slow cars a lap to let you by.


I feel like Tom might have been making a joke in there... but I won't touch that one. (Or rub it, either.)

I think there are times it's not really avoidable. If you're out of the running for the top, yeah, you do what you can to let folks by. But in a race for position, you pretty much have to do what you can to keep pace and all, and sometimes that leaves someone in a compromised position. I've been on both ends of it, and learned to just not take it personal (and even laugh at it if it's impressive enough).

On the other hand, there are some times where people will do things that are just wrong, i.e. slowing down just to take a shot at another driver, or aiming to take them out. Those, in my opinion, are wrong (even as "revenge shots").


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 4, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Another great night of racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

Thank you to John Parks and Tom Marlowe for your help in getting a second power supply hooked up to the track. It should help maintain consistent power throughout the race. 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Mike Henry – 181
2. Darin Benson – 177
3. Austin Houser – 176
4. John Parks – 174
5. Chris Robbins – 169
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 164
7. Erik Setzer – 52 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.664404 on Green

Mike convinced almost everyone that his car wasn’t fast. Yeah. Right. Darin stayed close to Mike for most of the race and in the end had to fend off Austin for the runner-up spot. And if either Darin or Austin had slipped, John Parks was close enough to strike. Chris Robbins had a fast car but seemed to find all of the wrecks. There will be days like that. Pinkie has plenty of horsepower. Do not try to run with him through the bank. Erik discovered that an ill-handling GT1 makes for a very ill-handling NASCAR.

*Race #2*
1. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 202
2. Eddie Broyles – 197
3. Mike Henry – 188
4. Mike Rigsby – 186
5. Rollin Isbell – 173
6. Buddy Houser – 152
7. James “JP” Snyder – 104 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.500729 on Orange

There’s a reason that I dubbed him “The World’s Fastest Tom” a number of years ago. And when everything is “on” he’s tough to beat. But no one was going to just hand it to Tom. Eddie Broyles gave chase and stayed close enough for most of the race to strike if Tom had trouble. Mike Henry bettered his Best Lap and his lap total from the previous race to take the final spot on the podium. Mike Rigsby stayed within a couple of laps of Mike Henry but didn’t quite have the horsepower to pull ahead. Wow my car was slow. Good think I know where to buy a motor. Buddy made a welcomed Saturday night appearance and declared that he hated the chassis that he was running. I’m sure he’ll get it sorted out. JP was running a loaner car from Rodney Miles and was pretty quick ---- until the motor got knocked out.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Henry – 234
2. Mike Rigsby – 232 + 17
3. Eddie Broyles – 232 + 8
4. Rollin Isbell – 228
5. Tom Marlowe – 222
6. John Parks - 205

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.624430 on Green

Mike Henry again set fast lap and captured the win in a very close race. Mike Rigsby and Eddie Broyles stayed close enough to keep the pressure on but had to settle for the final two spots on the podium. My car handled really good. Maybe because it wasn’t fast enough. Tom found everyone early and was coming on strong late but too much had been lost. And, I could have sworn that John’s car was faster than a 4.00. Thank goodness that new Hawk 7 motors are just $12.


*GTP*
_Any flexi-style chassis, S16D motor, GTP body._
1. Mike Rigsby – 210
2. Rollin Isbell – 208
3. Mike Henry – 203
4. Chris Robbins – 178
5. John Parks – 156
6. Tim Buchner – 114 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 3.906384 on Orange

Mike Rigsby drove a very steady race and showed that you don’t have to have the fastest car on the track to Win. I just about have this chassis sorted out. If I can find just a little more bottom-end ….. oh well. Mike Henry also has a very fast car. 4.05 isn’t shabby at all and captured the final spot on the podium. Chris Robbins fought a handling gremlin all night as did Tim Buchner. I think Parks had some problems during the race, but I don’t remember what happened.


*JK Modified*
_Box-stock JK East Coast Modified car._
1. Erik Setzer – 169
2. Buddy Houser – 168
3. James “JP” Snyder – 164
4. Mike Henry – 146
5. Rollin Isbell – 145
6. Chris Robbins - 126

*Fast Lap* – Erik Setzer – 4.945724 on Purple

Erik ended JP’s Win Streak in this class as he captured a one-lap win over Buddy – who was driving Tom Marlowe’s car. At least it is green. JP did hang on for the final spot on the podium. Mike Henry had an uncharacteristically bad run in Modified and slipped to fourth. I got all of the good out of three gears and we have now dubbed the car “Maxwell the Modified” after the pig in the TV commercial. Chris Robbins’ handling gremlin followed him to Modified. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 8st ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Mike H.'s modified had some issue with the spoiler... not sure what happened there, but replacing it with a card "spoiler" just doesn't seem to work. I'm sure a new body will get him competing again.

I think literally every chassis in the fleet of GT1, NASCAR, and GTP is bent, with the exception of two or three that don't have bodies mounted for them. I'm going to have to consider some tougher chassis or something... I have some awful luck as it is, and my racing style isn't friendly when things go wrong. (I wouldn't even attempt to change it though. It's the way I do everything.)

I'm really curious to see what a Kelly chassis NASCAR can do against all those other guys. And I like seeing the Falcons competing in that class. I personally like the Falcons in how they handle, and it's a lot more affordable for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## robbins010408

I would like to say good racing to all this past weekend. Sorry for the way my modified was handling in the first half of the race.


----------



## TOM MAR

Actually, In my opinion the cost is no contest.

I've bought 5 falcons so far. 2 are still fast, 1 runs when it want's to, 2 are 5 second a lap speed (useless).

I bought 2 american arms 3 years ago. Ran them twice a week for 2 years & 1 will still run in the 4.40's. 

I've heard of "bad or slow" american arms, but No One has put on in my hand so I could try it. Each may be different & need something that another arm does not like. It took me 3 months to make my second arm work, but the last time I ran it at Austin's in GT1. It ran 209 laps & fast lap in the 4.3's.

YES the falcon's are much easier to work with & yes they are lighter, so the light glue on the track works better with them. But there is No way that they are less expensive.


Of course the ONLY important for most of us is Having a wonderful place to race our cars, & if it means spending a little more money to keep it then so be it.

Tom


----------



## TOM MAR

Eric, that is a good question.
I too would like to see what the Kelly chassis would do with a falcon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I'm okay with spending a little extra to help keep the place around. That's why I won't order anything online.

I think I'm thinking of a different kind of motor. Right now I'm just a bit bummed about putting down as much money for a motor as I'd normally put into a whole car, and the chassis it's in, aside from not having been a good choice to start with, is a mangled mess. Another car, due to an issue with the body going bad, had a pretty much brand new motor die (or at least it seems that way at the moment). But again, this has a lot to do with my luck, which seems to be competing with Rollin's to see whose is worse.

I just noticed that the NASCAR field was 1/2 and 1/2 Falcon and 16D, so I figured there must be something to those Falcons. Though on a less "gut" level and more "intellect" level, I know a well setup 16D should run faster than a Falcon, and gearing will get it to handle like one. (Hey, I *like* my cars with less brakes...)


----------



## Wingless Wonder

TOM MAR said:


> Eric, that is a good question.
> I too would like to see what the Kelly chassis would do with a falcon.:thumbsup:


My dad has a couple of them... one has an old 16D in it with a 1/8 axle setup, will probably be swapped for a newer 16D setup with a better arm and a 3/32 axle setup. The other is still in the bag, I might be able to talk him into trying a Falcon with a NASCAR body.

In a couple weeks I should have some money to start picking up some stuff of my own and experimenting so he won't have to be afraid of what goes through my insane brain (or the car catapulting off the track spectacularly).


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom,

I'm with you on the FLA16D's. I have two that need some work but their potential is still really strong. I'm losing more in the chassis on those two cars than I am the motor. Once I have a little time to sort out the motor and the chassis, it'll probably go back in my NASCAR. 

Not long before Austin closed I had built a third FLA16D that I intended to sell as a Ready-To-Race GT1. That car was in the very low 4.5's in a .030 C11. I took it out of that car and put it in a Turbo Flex to race at Holly Hill and was very competitive. It is now in Eddie Stilley's car and is in the very low 4.6's in NASCAR trim.

We (My Series Track Owners) decided to allow the Falcon 7 in NASCAR for the 2011 season to encourage participation by guys that don't have a FLA16D motor. The F7 is the primary motor that they run at ASR in Longwood and at Miracle Mile in Ocoee in their NASCAR classes. 

It's hard to get some people to understand what you so accurately stated .... a little more expenditure on the front end can mean a much lower expenditure in the long run. Kind of like my Mom says, "It's better to buy quality once than junk twice." Or, in this case, multiple times.

But, yes, as a Track Owner, the repeat sales does help pay the light bill. I only envisioned that for GT1 ... not NASCAR, too.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Eric, that is a good question.
> I too would like to see what the Kelly chassis would do with a falcon.:thumbsup:



There's one Kelly chassis (and two replacement pans) hanging on the wall.


----------



## TOM MAR

Cool, I know the feeling. My comments were not aimed at you.

I been hearing people say the falcons are cheaper, better, etc for quite a while now. With Johnny & Rollin changing from the medium glue that both Buddy & Austin used to lite glue a lighter car should react & gain adheision in the corners much earlier on exit.Thus much more consistant & quicker lap times. The real advantage for the falcons may end up being that they will now last longer than they did at Austin's. Only time will tell.

Tom


----------



## TOM MAR

The light glue is the only reason I tried the falcon in nascar.
My 16d is a beast on some lanes & a lame duck on others. Way, Way Too much Hp for White, Green & Red.

When I built Mikey's GTP & it spum the tires all the way down the main straight I knew then why my 16d wouldn't work.

I did notice the traction is coming up as my gtp wouldn't run better than a 4.40 & sat. it would run 4.15 all day. 
I again will agree with you about the deep cleaning of the track, that it may take several general cleanings before we really have the traction we need.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I think I like them... they seem to handle better and that makes for better racing. They are really catching on all over the country not just FL. 
The shop has a Kelly Chassis on the wall... but it would only be legal for NASCAR or GTP since the GT1 rules require a JK chassis. Erik you might like the two new JK chassis they are thicker and tuffer. I have not tried them but Austin may soon. 

If you do not have a Dirt Mod GET ONE. They are all about the same speed except for Eriks... they all handle like we just got back from O Maleys... Stay on more than everyone else and you can win.


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> I think I like them... they seem to handle better and that makes for better racing. They are really catching on all over the country not just FL.
> The shop has a Kelly Chassis on the wall... but it would only be legal for NASCAR or GTP since the GT1 rules require a JK chassis. Erik you might like the two new JK chassis they are thicker and tuffer. I have not tried them but Austin may soon.
> 
> If you do not have a Dirt Mod GET ONE. They are all about the same speed except for Eriks... they all handle like we just got back from O Maleys... Stay on more than everyone else and you can win.


Well you should, you only kicked our u no watts for weeks with em ( LOL ).

Give me Medium glue U wont like em no more.:wave: LOLEL 

Remember some people like the worst things. JK


& lastly I really like the idea of O'Malleys


Pay no attention to this post


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Mmm.... O'Malley's...

Oh, ahem, sorry, that's not the point of this post.

I might well pick up that Kelly to play with. I know it's not legal in GT1. I'm tempted to play with the new Cheetahs, I know my dad has one that doesn't seem so bad (though I'd suggest it probably needs a new motor, and definitely a new body).

But heck, even my Modified was bent at one point. I bent the front "wings" back into shape, added some spacers to the rear axle to kill the side-to-side play back there, tightened the guide, and now it's been solid. But it absolutely hates my ColdFusion, which doesn't seem to be able to get low enough sensitivity for it. Those things will kick right out of the track if you give them power too fast. Hate to say it, but I'm keeping the Falcon in that car. I love the ECMs and I intend to give JP a run for setting some records!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

More glue would fit my driving (???) style better, but we were hoping to extend motor life. 

When I called the other track owners in the state I learned that all of them are using either Champion or Koford light. Maybe that's why I always felt loose and on the edge of out of control at most of the other tracks.

Either I'm getting used to the light stuff or the track is gradually retaining some traction, but it's feeling a little better each time


----------



## Ragnar

I have six Cheetahs to straighten, two of them need new center sections, and one needs new pans. Erik understated the work needed on the cars. I also have a state arm that has a glased comm. that will need truing, another state arm 16d needs the magnets rezapped. Two very fast Falcons have decided to die on us. I also found another broken JK flag on one of the GT1s. 
I'm going to be very busy geting our cars back up to speed. I have a fresh State Arm 16d for one of the cars, and the parts to build another, plus a couple of very good Falcons, so motors aren't going to be a problem.

My Hawk wing car must be completely changed, as it is way to heavy, and I need to do major repairs to my Modified's Chassis, I don't think I have ever seen a Cheetah seven bent in as many places as my poor Modified.

I'll get the cars back ready to race and back on the track.

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## Mike R

I personally would like a little more glue or a medium glue used. I never had an issue with Falcons when they were using the heavier glue when the track was at the Beach Blvd. location. If you remember right we were running the Falcons in the retro cars when we did run them, and I ran that Falcon wing car with no issue. Only ever had one Falcon motor failure over there and and that's when the can bushing came out. Right now I'm getting about six races out of a Falcon and four out of a Hawk 7.

But that's just my opinion for what it's worth....which ain't much

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

I never thought I would like lite glue & I'm still not sure.

We're up at the track right now & I have found a tenth in every car in my box. Unfortunatly Bob want's too much $ to rent his turbo controller.


----------



## BullFrog

Thanks Tom for mounting my Nascar body and straighting my bent chassis. I've never turned a 4.90 in the GT1 but I did it with the Nascar body.Oh my controller is cheaper to rent- 1/2 price of what Bob is charging.


----------



## TOM MAR

You're Welcome, & yes your controller is as fast as Bob's I'll have to think about it.


----------



## TOM MAR

Whatever you did Thank you Buddy, You fixed my modified. It now runs 4.9 -5.0 all day & 4.8's if you hustle it.


----------



## Henry Racing

I love them I like the fact that I "can't" be out powered I can just be out driven,light glue=better racin


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R., I for one ALWAYS Value your opinion. 
It may be that I disagree & many times in testing your theories I found you were correct.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night*


Now which car should I run... the slow one or one of the 2 that dont handle....


----------



## robbins010408

the one that is slow so maybe i have a chance lol


----------



## SCSHobbies

You know I'm going to run one of the faster non handleing cars... 
Chris are you off on Wed now?


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I like the light glue, now that I'm getting used to it (actually, I didn't even realize it was lighter until someone told me very recently). Sure, heavier might be a bit easier for me to deal with, but I prefer to have to drive it.

So Tom, with your modified "fixed," does that mean you'll be joining us in that class?


----------



## robbins010408

I'm off this wednesday and next then i work one and off for the next two.


----------



## SCSHobbies

That schedule sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Mod, not this weekend but next.



Chris, can't fix your gtp. Must be the driver. 



jk It was bent in places I've never seen before.


----------



## TOM MAR

Chris;
You will probably have eventually to replace the side pans, the right one bends TOO easy.


----------



## robbins010408

was it just the sides messed up? will you be at the track tonight and thank you for your help.


----------



## Mike R

You guys have fun racing. I'm going to have to pass this week. 

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

robbins010408 said:


> was it just the sides messed up? will you be at the track tonight and thank you for your help.


 No the center section was boinked, & I had to sand off the excess solder, that was playing havok with the handling. Even after straightening the chassis it wouldn't do the same thing twice. After that it ran fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I'm out tonight for the same reason as Mike... Got super-sick today. Feeling a little better after taking all kinds of stuff, but I don't trust myself trying to take a car around the track.


----------



## robbins010408

how fast is the car for you?


----------



## TOM MAR

It ran steady 4.25's - 4.30's on Yellow. & Though I did not crash it I would have had to try.


----------



## robbins010408

Go race tonight everyone. hopefully i can get a win one of these days. lol


----------



## TOM MAR

Oh you will. We may have to run you by your self but....

Naw, you have come a long way, the guy's that outran you tonight have either won the second race or finished top 3 or better. 

You were in really good company tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Hey it won't be long with toms help youll be right there with rollin me and buddy


----------



## robbins010408

i will never be as fast as you guys


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Results for Wed 12/8*

1.	178	4.781	Bill M
2.	176 *4.555* Johnny Banks
3.	173	4.937	Chris Robbins
4.	163+19	5.046	Pinkie
5.	163+18	4.937	John Parks
6.	128	5.484	Caleb
7.	99	5.991	Nick 

Bill Mac won a very close race. After the first heat we had a 5 way tie for 1st Bill, Chris & John were on the same lap and one lap behind but coming to get there lap were Pinkie and Johnny. The 2nd heat got a little messy and Bill grabbed the lead and never looked back. 2nd thru 5th stayed close most of the race with multiple positions swapping each heat. Johnny had the fastest car on the track but that only meant he found the wrecks faster. Bill had a 5 lap lead until the 7th heat and Bill found a wreck that slowed his car down and let Jonny make up a few laps with Chris chasing hard also. John and Pinkie were slugging it out for 4th and when the time ran out Pinkie was about 1 foot ahead to capture the spot. This was Nick and Caleb’s first race driving for Hawk Racing and I’m sure they gained experience and got the first race nerves out of the way. 

1.	196	4.507	Buddy Houser
2.	195	4.609	Tom Marlow
3.	193	4.335	JP 
4.	186	4.609	Bob “00” Lee
5.	185	4.664	Erik Setzer
6.	157	5.000	Bill Fraden
7.	46	4.719	JT Thompson

The start of this race was really close with a 3 way tie for 1st between Tom, Erik & Buddy lasting until the 3rd heat. Only a couple laps back were JT and Bob fighting for 4th until early in the 3rd heat. JT had some wrecks that put him out for the night. JP broke a lead wire and lost a wheel before he even made a lap… we gave him time to fix both. After about 3 heats JP had the fastest car on the track. Bill was doing well at the start of the race and I’m not sure what happened since he was at the other end of the track. The rest of the race became a blur to me as I was fighting hard to catch Tom. I rarely look at the lap counter during the race but I thought Bob and Erik were right on my heels chasing Tom I was surprised at the end. Toms car started to fade in the 7th heat letting me catch up and get back on the lead lap. Heat 8 Tom was on Red and it’s a very long straightaway when your motor is dying letting me get ahead in the last few seconds of the race. 

I now un-hate my car but it was still not that good but I think I know what the problem is… Test next week. 
Chris your doing just fine. You will grab a win very soon i'm sure.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I feel like a couple of tweaks will get a touch more speed from the car I was driving... That should get it to be able to run in the 4.5 range in some lanes, still not as fast as other cars but you have to push it really, really hard to get it to come off the track. It might not be quite the right car for me, but it can still be a competitive car.

I know it was a little strange that I was cheering when it lost the magnets after only one heat, but I drive a lot better without them. I just don't like a car with strong brakes, and not just because I think it's cool to coast a good 10-15 feet every time the track shuts off.: tongue:

Also, I have to give a shout out to the Falcon sitting in that somewhat-bent "hybrid" C11 that I gave a few laps around the track. Car won't handle, but it's got a heck of a strong motor. I'm kind of liking the Falcons.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

I Still like 16d's better, this is my 3rd falcon to lae down or quit with a comfortable ( last night was not) lead. 16d's give noyicable warning signs of impending doom. Nothing feels worse than to watch a 2 to 5 lap lead go away with no smoke.
Smoke to me is like the motor thanking you for the fun, but I just can't do this anymore. See Ya. No smoke is like a slap in the face.lol

Nothing like the smell of a motor melt down.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Ahhhh ..... the smmmeellllll of Pro Slot (or Parma) Perfume!

And there was something special about watching one go up in smoke after many races of loyal service.

I did see a Falcon go up in smoke and stink up the room at a My Series race in Cocoa last year. But nothing like the old days at *J & G Speedway* when you could count on Mayo going up in smoke almost every week.

And Chris .... you've come so far in a couple of months that you're a totally different racer. Your first GT1 race was 136 laps.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Oof. I remember the old J&G stinkers. I can understand the feeling there... I'd love a more noticeable sign that the motor just doesn't want to do it any more. It's hard to tell sometimes if the motor's already died, or if there's another problem.

I mainly just like the way they drive, but I can use gearing to get a 16D to do that (and usually do).


----------



## TOM MAR

173 - 136 = 37 lap improvement

The Positive Side

136 laps is a 7.05 second average lap time

&

173 laps is a 5,59 second average lap time

200 is only a 4.8
Thats a pretty good improvement 

the Negative Side 
Is only there if you let it


----------



## TOM MAR

Good News Guy's, our friends from Georga are here at the track. They plan on returning & race with us.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Good News Guy's, our friends from Georga are here at the track. They plan on returning & race with us.


Rusty and Son and Nelson?? Love those guys!

Was it Son that is looking to marry Miley Cyrus?


----------



## TOM MAR

LOL I forgot all about that !

And she just had her 1st birthday as an adult.


----------



## robbins010408

thanks you all for all the help you guys have gaven me throu the last couple of months


----------



## slotcar58

*HO Track?*

Does your raceway have an HO track?


----------



## TOM MAR

slotcar58 said:


> Does your raceway have an HO track?


Unfortunately no, they have a 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb & a 106' Ogilvie Roadcourse with Magnatech Braid currently being used with the 1/32 Scalectrics, Slot-it's etc.

Here's a link to a list of current tracks in Florida. Several have some nice HO layouts.

http://slotblog.net/index.php?showforum=83

You may have to sign up to view pictures.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Dang .... I think we found out what was wrong with Tom's Difalco.


----------



## TOM MAR

Sometimes you just need another set of eyes. 

Thanks Rollin


----------



## hawk racing

*thank you all*

:thumbsup:hello, everyone
first, I would like to say think you to all
2nd caleb and nick wanted to thank you all for your time in helping them
they had alot of fun racing with all of you. i had a blast just watching them run
( i just got to paint more bodies)lol!!
I hope to start running again with them and everyone soon

Thank you 
Hawk Racing


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It's ...... _RACE NIGHT in Jacksonville!!!!!_


----------



## robbins010408

cant wait to kick some butt lol.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Mm... Race night! I'm hoping to get another one for the W column, and maybe one for the Top 3 column at least.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 11, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Another great night of racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

It wasn’t the biggest crowd, but there were some very fast guys in the house and a Track Record fell for the second time in three weeks.


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John Parks – 179
2. Chris Robbins – 176
3. Rick Tomlinson – 175
4. Lee Pinkstaff - 164
5. Rodney Miles – 163
6. Bill Fraden - 24

*Fast Lap* – John Parks – 4.656775 on Red

John Parks brought another pan full of brownies and then won his NASCAR race. That’s a pretty good night. Chris Robbins out-dueled Rick for the runner-up spot. And when Rodney had to make some repairs, Pinkie took advantage and grabbed fourth. Bill Fraden called it an early night after experiencing a braid-induced deslot and a resulting ill-handling car.

*Race #2*
1. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 207
2. John “JT” Thompson – 203
3. Eddie Broyles – 196
4. Erik Setzer – 184
5. Rollin Isbell – 183
6. Darin Benson - 160

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.444551 on Orange

Tom made it two weeks in a row in NASCAR. This time with a motor purchased and installed just a couple of hours before the race. JT stayed close for most of the race but couldn’t quite keep pace. Eddie Broyles had a surprisingly ill-handling car but still captured the final spot on the podium. Erik and Rollin rounded out the Top 5 and Darin battled a very ill-handling car that caused him to miss some laps trying to get it sorted out.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Tom Marlowe – 239 *New Class Record*
2. Eddie Broyles – 228
3. John Parks – 185
4. Rollin Isbell – 140 (DNF – motor)
5. James “JP” Snyder – 53 (DNF – pinion)
6. John “JT” Thompson – 10 (DNF motor)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 3.679562 on Orange

Tom backed up his NASCAR win with another W and a New Class Record in the process. Eddie Broyles had a solid run but not quite enough to challenge Tom. John was a bit off of the pace but survived to race another night. Rollin, JP, and JT all experienced parts failures that put them in the garage early.


*GTP*
_Any flexi-style chassis, S16D motor, GTP body._
1. Chris Robbins – 178
2. Rollin Isbell – 167
3. Tim Buchner – 125
4. John Parks - 73

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.289593 on Orange

Chris broke through and claimed his first Win despite having a couple of gear issues. Congratulations. Rollin missed a heat with a lead wire issue and Tim continues to learn his way around the track. Parks had braid and handling issues that persuaded him to park the car early instead of risking damaging the car.


*JK Modified*
_Box-stock JK East Coast Modified car._
1. James “JP” Snyder – 176
2. Erik Setzer – 172
3. Rodney Miles – 160
4. Chris Robbins – 149
5. “Bad Bo” Andrews – 141
6. Eddie “E Man” Miles - 132

*Fast Lap* – “Bad Bo” Andrews – 4.624505 on Orange

JP gave notice that he was ready to start a new streak in Modified with another win. Erik fell back very early in the race and made up a couple of laps but couldn’t close the gap enough to challenge. Rodney claimed the final spot on the podium with a solid run. Chris couldn’t backup his GTP win but did outduel Bo for fourth. E Man had spent a long day at a Scouting event but made it to the track in time to run Modified.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 15th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## robbins010408

Good Job racing last night guys. sorry you had troubles Rollin in GTP. sucks thats the way i had to win my first race. It doesnt matter if i win or lose i have fun racing.


----------



## robbins010408

i have a question for you all on my gtp i had a 9/34 on it what would a 10/34 do to it?


----------



## TOM MAR

Are you positive ? Wow. we all run 11's or 10's. Your car is awful fast with wha is has. Most definely step it up to a 10. I run an 11/37 or 36.


----------



## robbins010408

yeah im positive we had a 10/36 on it before at it was way to fast for me to start with lol what would you go with on it?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom, I'm pretty sure Chris has an American-wound armature.

Chris, a 10 will give it more top-end and take away some of the brakes and bottom-end punch.


----------



## TOM MAR

Not much to choose from, a 10/34 will give you more speed & less brakes.I would go all out10/34 or 11/37 or 36. You are improving daily, run your controller on the least sensitive setting & grow into it. If you don't you will likely have to learn how to drive it all over again when you do step it up.
The fast guys are in the 4.10's, or better. To be competative you WILL have to step it up eventually. This way you won't have to UNLEARN bad habits.


----------



## robbins010408

i messed up the 9 tooth pinion gear when i put it back on and the only other ones i have are a 10 or an 11. so ill try the 10/34 and i lll see what happens on saturday thanks for the help. the motor was set up by johnny with the big arm whats that the 560 or 580 american arm.


----------



## TOM MAR

Probably the best choice
a 10/34 is a 3.4 to 1 , an 11/36 is a 3.272 to 1 , & a 11/37 is a 3.363


----------



## robbins010408

k sounds good thanks tom


----------



## TOM MAR

Rollin; what is our track record for Nascar ?


----------



## Mike R

Chris,

I am running the Pro Slot .560 diameter arm in my GTP, with an airgap of .577. Gear ratio is 10/34 with .740 diameter tires. You will find the big diameter arms like to turn up rpm to stay cool and the 10/34 lets them do that and have some brakes. That motor is not really happy unless its running nearly full out. Mine has run sub 4 second laps in practice and sub 4.1's in the last race it ran. Rollin's motor came alive in his that race and ran a 3.90 in the race, but mine handled a little better than his that night and I squeaked by for the win. If I can get a set of tires under the thing that will get some consistent grip I should be able to hang a little better with Rollin when his is dialed in...but that's the rub...Rollin's a better driver than me

Mike R


----------



## robbins010408

k sounds like that should be better then lets see if i can drive it lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Rollin; what is our track record for Nascar ?


You might have set a new one Saturday night. I didn't even think to look on the sheet at the track.

Might be 205. I'm not sure. The file is in my computer at work. 

I remember that you had the NASCAR record and it is higher than the Spec NASCAR record. JT has the Spec NASCAR record at 197 or 198. Something like that.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> You might have set a new one Saturday night. I didn't even think to look on the sheet at the track.
> 
> Might be 205. I'm not sure. The file is in my computer at work.
> 
> I remember that you had the NASCAR record and it is higher than the Spec NASCAR record. JT has the Spec NASCAR record at 197 or 198. Something like that.


My thoughts exactly Spec 197 or 198 
The most run at Austin's was a 205

I didn't attend the State race at Austin's so I do not know if anyone beat it then. If no one did then 207 & the orange controller hook up would be a new one.

Of course there may have been one that I didn't attend & wasn't posted. 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thats not fair Toms NASCAR is faster than my GT1! What was the expiration date on that motor?
I need a new Falcon motor. I need Tom to pick me one off the wall!!!!

Good to hear the GA guys are back in town. They are alot of fun. Yes SON was in love with Miley Cyrus and probably still is. 

Chris i told you it would not be long before you got a win.


----------



## robbins010408

thanks buddy yes you did. got to thank tom for putting my car in his box for a couple of days. thanks tom!! Glad to hear you had fun in disney this past weekend.


----------



## TOM MAR

Your Welcome Chris. It only lasts a few weeks so get what you can out of it.

LOL

Next time I'll charge you...


----------



## TOM MAR

Rollin; The record sheet needs updating...


JT ran 209.17 in GT1


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Should be able to do it tomorrow.


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Thats not fair Toms NASCAR is faster than my GT1! What was the expiration date on that motor?
> I need a new Falcon motor. I need Tom to pick me one off the wall!!!!


Same car I ran Wednsday, you saw that one expire. No telling how long this one will last. I borrowed Rollin's patented motor selection process. ( Thanks Rollin)

Just give me the first one on the hook.


----------



## robbins010408

well if my motor doesn't work tonight i might have to do that!


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Rollin; The record sheet needs updating...
> 
> 
> JT ran 209.17 in GT1


Buddy and I built this list a year or so ago by going back through race results going back to his place. Unfortunately, no one had bothered to write anything down other than the race results that got posted online. It was a little daunting to go through that many old posts.

We recalled an a 210 for JT that I think was at Austin's. And JT recalled the same thing. That's why it says date unknown. Not everything got posted from Phoenix.

I couldn't find a GT1 higher than a 206 at SCR&H.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Same car I ran Wednsday, you saw that one expire. No telling how long this one will last. I borrowed Rollin's patented motor selection process. ( Thanks Rollin)
> 
> Just give me the first one on the hook.


Dang .... now my #1 Speed Secret is out!!!

Great .... there goes the only advantage I had.


----------



## TOM MAR

No 210 it was a 209 .17 or .18 
The last night at Phoenix I ran a 209.14 We checked then & discovered then that it was from entering the bank to about the blue hookup short.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Blue hook-up would probably be section 17. Section 18 is the "Deadman".


----------



## TOM MAR

We will have to ask JT he beat me by about 10' ARGgg


----------



## robbins010408

are we only racing GT1 tonight?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Chris .... we usually only run GT1 just because so many guys have to go to work early the next day.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 8, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. Austin Houser – 190
2. Bill McDermott – 184
3. Rusty Harrison – 178
4. Bill Fraden – 169
5. Chris Robbins – 166
6. Lee Pinkstaff – 92 (Handling)
7. John Parks – 28 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Austin Houser – 4.616629 on Yellow

Austin Houser out-dueled Bill McDermott for an impressive Win. A lot of fun to watch. Rusty Harrison is in town on business and quickly showed that he hadn’t forgotten how to get around the Hillclimb. If he could have figured out how to get around the first corner on White and Red, he might have competed for the Win. Bill Fraden drove what might be his best race to date. A very solid run. Chris Robbins has just about gotten all of the good out of his nine-race Falcon. Pinkie faced handling problems that caused him to miss a number of heats but he did get back on the track long enough to check out the repairs. And Parks parked the car early. Two cars. Two controllers. Some nights it’s just not meant to be. But John did do an excellent job of directing the second race.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 208
2. Rollin Isbell – 203
3. Buddy Houser – 202
4. Mike Rigsby – 198 + 9
5. Bob “00” Lee – 193
6. Johnny Banks – 125 (pinion)
7. John “JT” Thompson – 198 + 10 (DQ for car change)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.398136 on Yellow

Tom drove a great race with a very fast car. That’s always a tough combination to beat. It’s kind of a shame that he missed a great race behind him. I got a lap on Buddy in the second heat and it stayed that way the rest of the race. Mike took fourth after JT had to take a DQ for a car change when his first ride just wouldn’t come up to speed. The Double Naught Spy said that after a day of working in the cold he was ready for some hot action and battled with Mike and JT for most of the race. Johnny had a very fast car. In fact it was too fast for the solder on the pinion. 

*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 18th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Ragnar

Great Race Tom:thumbsup::thumbsup: Wish we could have stayed and raced last night, but all of our cars are in need of work. I was also feeling under the weather last night.

Also congratulations to Austin on his race win:thumbsup::thumbsup:

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I'm *still* feeling under the weather... and getting worse. Darned weather. :drunk:


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks Tom, Hope you guy's feel better soon.


----------



## TOM MAR

C robbins you have a pm


----------



## robbins010408

so who's ready for tonight? I hope my cars will be ! I still got to put my GTP back together after last weeks race. Hopefully I won't eat up any more gears. lol


----------



## robbins010408

dont know if ill be racing tonight or just watching things are not going my way lol


----------



## TOM MAR

Know what ya mean.


----------



## TOM MAR

M. Henry ru racing tonight ?


----------



## robbins010408

good racing everyone last night. how many people are going to GT1?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Results for Sat 12/18 Racing on the Fastest Hillclimb in the country!

NASCAR race #1
1 179 4.883 Chris Robbins
2 175 5.046 John Parks
3 166 4.944 Rodney Miles
4 165 4.836 Rick Tomlinson
5 162 5.265 Larry Ulsch
6 161 5.109 Nathan Nate Nate

It was good to have Larry back racing but he hates NASCAR... Chris and John stayed close for the first few heats then Chris grabbed the lead and never looked back and took his first NASCAR Win. John tried to catch him but could never seem to gain any. Rick took a rider hard to the wall in the 1st heat and it knocked the motor out so he only turned 11 laps but he was back in time for the next heat. Rodney, Larry and Nathan were tied for 3rd for several heats until about mid race when Rodney slipped away and took 3rd and kept it until the end. Rick had a great run after repairs he was picking up a few laps each heat but ran out of time. 
Congradulation to Chris on his 1st Win. We all need to watchout for Chris because he has been listening to Tom and learning. 

NASCAR race 2

1 201 4.555 Eddie B
2 200 4.499 Tom M
3 198 4.500 JT
4 191 4.718 Mike R
5 178 4.718 Darren
6 174 4.718 Mike H

This was a good race to watch. Tom jumped out to an early lead and mostly staying a lap ahead and he lead every lap except the last one. Eddie ran 2nd all night until the last heat. Tom got in wreck early in the 8th heat and it let Eddie back on the lead lap. Eddie was a little quicker and was running Tom down but it looked like he was going to run out of time. With 3 seconds to go Tom found a car in his lane and Eddie slipped by and grabbed the win. Early JT Mike and Mike were tied for 3rd but JT slipped away a way and claimed 3rd. Mike R then took 4th and left the charging Darren to fight it out with Mike H for 5th.

Hawk Wings

1 223 3.679 Mike H
2 222 3.836 JP
3 216 **** Buddy ** fast lap was not correct due to a rider.
4 197 4.125 Larry
5 183 3.897 Mike R
6 179 3.843 Eddie E Man
7 170 **** Nathan ** fast lap was not correct due to a rider.
8 164 4.445 John P
9 226 3.789 Tom M ** DQ ** Used 3 cars

GTP

1 212 + 11 4.116 Tom M
2 212 + 10 4.117 Buddy
3 179 4.499 Nathan
4 154 4.452 Chris R
5 58 4.390 Mike H


See you Wed for GT1!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Is there any interest in racing Sunday afternoon 12/26?


----------



## Henry Racing

I'll do it


----------



## TOM MAR

I'll turn marshal !


----------



## BullFrog

Same answer I gave on the other thread- yes.


----------



## robbins010408

sure what classes?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I'll talk to Johnny and see what he's up for. 

Redskins and Jaguars play here so I have to work.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## robbins010408

sorry for the bad corner marshaling tonight.


----------



## TOM MAR

We were doin the wrecking, it ain't your fault.:thumbsup:


----------



## robbins010408

wish i was a little faster a couple of times.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I thought the turn marshalling was just fine. 
That was a heck of a race for 1st between JT and Eddie B. I think I got my car sorted out and I can run with them but i was already a few laps down so in the last heat I backed off and ran behind them just so i could watch it. 

Good run Chris. :thumbsup: We are going to have to move you away from Tom now... I'm sitting by Tom now. 


I talked to Johnny and Rollin last night and Sunday 12/26 the track will open around 1pm They would like to have a 1/32nd race(s) around 2ish then 1/24th race(s) around 3-3:30ish.


----------



## BullFrog

I'll be there- ish. A new motor goes in and the new old motor goes out.:thumbsup:


----------



## robbins010408

ill be there to race 1/24 cars what classes do people want to run?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I have to be at the game on Sunday ... but Johnny will be there.

Start with NASCAR and then run whatever there are the most of.


----------



## Mike R

Chris, your turn marshaling was just fine. Like Tom said, we were doing the wrecking, not you and I apologize to those racers I affected when my car was doing squirelly stuff in the donut. I thought that two piece would do better than it did.

It just all of a sudden started popping out of the middle of the donut on three lanes. I slowed down the last three heats to compensate and to keep from hurting other peoples cars and trimming the nose of the car helped.

Mike R

Most of all
MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## Ragnar

I don't know if I can make it Sunday. It depends on the Family.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*

Tom


----------



## robbins010408

Merry Christmas To All


----------



## Henry Racing

Merry Christmas guys!
I will most likely be there Sunday to test my new wing car my grandparents got me.from what dad said it's the sister car to the one I have now.hopefully it's just as fast as the other one.


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Merry Christmas guys!
> I will most likely be there Sunday to test my new wing car my grandparents got me.from what dad said it's the sister car to the one I have now.hopefully it's just as fast as the other one.


I guess you haven't heard the guy's found this week. Half the cars are now in the 3.5's & .4's:thumbsup:


A chassis just came out we have to add weight to to be legal.:woohoo:


JK:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_Merry Christmas!_


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I could have sworn that I'd already posted the results for last Wednesday .... but I guess Christmas shopping took priority last week. Now I just have to find them.

Here are the results for Sunday, December 26, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time during the Holidays for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*4" NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR body _
*Race #1*
1. Austin Houser - 169
2. Chris Robbins - 167
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 163
4. Eddie "E Man" Miles - 134
5. Rodney Miles - 125
6. Bill Fraden - 106

*Fast Lap* – Chris Robbins - 4.937705 on Orange


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 190
2. Mike Rigsby - 189
3. James "JP" Snyder - 183
4. Mike Henry - 182

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.671734 on Orange


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Falcon 7 or Hawk 7 motor, wing car body_
1. Mike Rigsby - 230
2. Buddy Houser - 223
3. Eddie "E Man" Miles - 200
4. Rodney Miles - 188
5. Chelsea Powell - 173
6. James "JP" Snyder - 35 (DNF - Gear)
7. Mike Henry - 132 (DNF - Gear & DQ car change)

Fast Lap - Mike Henry - 3.569708 on Orange
Fast Lap - James "JP" Snyder - 3.7625792 on Blue

Mike drove a consistent race and hit the 230 mark to take the win. Buddy gave chase but came up short and The E Man had his best race to date and claimed the final spot on the podium. Rodney missed laps due to a body issue to take fourth. Chelsea made her racing debut and once she shook off the butterflies and borrowed a Difalco controller even Won one of the heats. JP ate a gear and decided to save a good motor and Mike had one motor slow and another car eat a gear. But Mike did show that he has a car to be reckoned with .... 3.56 is a real spiffy lap!


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 29th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

For Wednesday, December 29th .... I noticed in Bill Pinch's weekly e-mail about slot car racing in Florida that he and perhaps a few more of the Cocoa-area racers are planning to make the trip to Jacksonville to race GT1's.

Let's try to keep the evening running smooth and quick so our guests will be able to get home at a decent hour.

Should make for a fun night of racing.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> But Mike did show that he has a car to be reckoned with .... 3.56 is a real spiffy lap!
> 
> 
> *Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 29th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


Spiffy Indeed.


----------



## BullFrog

Track is all cleaned and ready to go.It took about 30 minutes.


----------



## TOM MAR

BullFrog said:


> Track is all cleaned and ready to go.It took about 30 minutes.


Thanks Guy's :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Day!!!*

I hope some of the guys from the Cocco area can make it up tonight.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Bill might not make it because he got the keys to his shop. But I think Dennis, Doc, and maybe Terry are headed this way.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I found them!!!!

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 22, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. Chris Robbins - 189
2. Nathan Pickett - 181
3. Austin Houser - 178
4 . Wesley Dean, II - 176
5. Bill Fraden - 163

*Fast Lap* – Chris Robbins - 4.609492 on Green

Chris Robbins just continues to improve and is learning how to win. The best race within the race was for second. Austin held the spot most of the night but Nathan kept chipping away at it and finally claimed the runner-up position. The Deuce made an appearance while he is home from the military and borrowed a car and gave it a great run. Bill Fraden fought a car that was at first ill-handling and then just "sluggish."


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 207
2. Eddie Broyles - 206
3. Buddy Houser - 204
4. Rollin Isbell - 201
5. Mike Rigsby - 195
6. James "JP" Snyder - 194
7. Eddie Stilley - 193
8. Tom Marlowe - 130 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.390304 on Yellow

JT obviously found time to put the new motor in the car as he was really fast and he wasn't alone. Eddie Broyles battled JT heat after heat and they were on the same lap until late into Heat #8 when Eddie bobbled on Red. Buddy stayed close enough to make a move .... if either JT or Eddie had trouble .... and claimed the final spot on the podium. I found the way to the floor a couple of times and had to back off just enough that I couldn't challenge the leaders. Mike Rigsby, JP, and Eddie Stilley battled for fifth throughout the race and ended up just a lap or so apart on the track. Tom's car had been excellent in practice but didn't fare well in the race.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 29th ..... GT 1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 29, 2010 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* 

We closed out racing for 2010 with a great crowd and lots of close racing.

Thank you to Courtney & Doug Smith for racing with us while they're in town from Tennessee. And, thank you to Dennis Demole, Dan "Doc" Dougherty, and Terry Tawney for making the trip from the Cocoa/Melbourne/Titusville/Merritt Island area to race with us.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. Austin Houser - 182
2. John Parks - 175
3. Doug Smith - 170
4. Courtney Smith - 162
5. Terry Wright - 158
6. Ryan Edenfield - 154
7. Bill Fraden - 152

*Fast Lap* – Doug Smith - 4.726333 on Black

Austin Houser drove through the smoke to claim another victory on Wednesday night. John Parks found his car was handling much better than the last time at the track and claimed the runner-up position. And, Doug Smith showed that the guys from Tennessee can drive and set Fast Lap of the race en route to grabbing the final spot on the podium. Doug's dad, Courtney claimed fourth and Terry Wright entered his first GT1 race and closed out the Top 5. Ryan was also in his first GT1 race and showed that the seven or eight consecutive nights of practicing paid off by staying just ahead of Bill Fraden. Bill set a personal best lap time during the race and seemed to get the car sorted out during the race.


*Race #2*
1. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 205
2. John "JT" Thompson - 200 + 19
3. Rollin Isbell - 200 + 8
4. Mike Rigsby - 196 + 17
5. Buddy Houser - 196 + 16
6. Eddie Stilley - 196 + 3
7. Dennis Demole - 194
8. James "JP" Snyder - 192
9. Terry Tawney - 189 + 16
10. Dan "Doc" Dougherty - 189 + 6
11. Johnny Banks - 108 (DNF - bent axle)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.437626 on Orange

When word got out that some of the "Fast Guys from Down South" were coming to race, Tom decided he'd better build a car since he had returned the one he had been running to David Arthur. Amazing what can be done in less than an hour. Tom was able to slip away from JT, who's motor began to lay down late in the race, to claim the Victory. JT beat me by a little over half of a lap for second but I had a lot of fun running side-by-side with him during the race. The closest race of the night was for fourth. Mike claimed the spot over Buddy by less than a full section in part because Buddy let Mike go earlier in the final heat not realizing that they were on the same lap. Eddie Stilley brought plenty of horsepower to the track and ran with the lead pack the in just about every heat. Dennis Demole led the out-of-town brigade with a very respectable lap total to round out the Top 8. JP Snyder let Tom work on his car late in the race and then proceeded to set Fast Lap of the race. Terry Tawney started with a new motor that he hoped would finish breaking in and come up to speed. It never did. Terry drove the wheels off of the car to get 189 laps out of it. Doc made his first trip to Jacksonville and turned more laps than most do in the first visit to the track. Johnny got caught up in an early incident that left him with a bent axle that made the car a handful to drive. He rejoined the fray after making some repairs and showed good speed before retiring to ensure that he wasn't a factor in any of the close races within the race. Very sportsman-like gesture.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 1, 2011 ..... 4" NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Mike R

It was a fun race last night and the expert class was very, very close. You will rarely find the first ten racers at 189 laps and above on a fast race track like we have in Jacksonville. That says a lot about the quality of the track surface and the quality of the drivers involved. Good job by everyone and thanks to Johnny and Rollin for giving us a first class place to race at. I guess I need to save up my shockels and have Tom build me one of those one hour specials like he build last night. That thing was running really strong.

Michael Rigsby


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> It was a fun race last night and the expert class was very, very close. You will rarely find the first ten racers at 189 laps and above on a fast race track like we have in Jacksonville. That says a lot about the quality of the track surface and the quality of the drivers involved. Good job by everyone and thanks to Johnny and Rollin for giving us a first class place to race at. I guess I need to save up my shockels and have Tom build me one of those one hour specials like he build last night. That thing was running really strong.
> 
> Michael Rigsby


Thanks Mike, Anytime.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank you, Mike for the compliment on the shop. 

We're trying. Johnny is doing a heckuva job keeping the track in good racing condition. 

The guys that came in on Monday to clean the track and prep it did a great job. It felt real racy for being that "fresh."


----------



## BullFrog

Thank you "donations" will be accepted for the Donut area and about 5 feet of the straightaway. I'll be there to collect Saturday.My fast lap was so fast to me it scared me (I thought the car Might come off and hit someone). And thank You Tom for Showing me a 3 piece is better than a 2 piece chassis for me. Now if I could just learn to paint like Buddy I could really cut the weight down.


----------



## TOM MAR

Bill u have a PM


----------



## BullFrog

Tom- I got it- Boo................


----------



## BullFrog

What time is the track going to open tommorrow?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Noon.

At least noon-ish


----------



## robbins010408

sorry i wasn't able to make the last couple of races had to do some home improvements. hope to see you all wensday.


----------



## TOM MAR

robbins010408 said:


> sorry i wasn't able to make the last couple of races had to do some home improvements. hope to see you all wensday.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

robbins010408 said:


> sorry i wasn't able to make the last couple of races had to do some home improvements. hope to see you all wensday.


Don't worry u havnt missed much. Eddie,JT,& Tom won alot. Jp was a goof and I still can't drive modifieds.


----------



## Henry Racing

Good/bad news guys.got to work friday so no state race for me but good news is I'll be at the track sat. nite


----------



## TOM MAR

_*RACE NIGHT !*_

Opps Thats Buddy's Line


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 1, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Larry Ulsch – 174
2. John Parks – 172
3. Rodney Miles – 170
4. Bill Fraden – 155
5. Eddie “E Man” Miles - 136

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.836502 on Yellow

I missed the race as I was on my way back from Florida’s victory in the Outback Bowl. Larry told me that he had never been a big fan of racing NASCAR bodies and had not done real well in the past. That changed with the New Year as he made the trip to Victory Lane. 

*Race #2*
1. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 193
2. Mike Rigsby – 189
3. James “JP” Snyder – 186
4. Mike Henry – 162
5. Doug Smith - 143

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.561946 on Purple

Tom started off the New Year with a well-earned win over Mike and JP. Mike Henry encountered some difficulty as did Tennessee’s own, Doug Smith.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
*Race # 1*
1. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 204
2. Rodney Miles – 200 + 15
3. Chelsea Powell – 200 + 12
4. John Parks – 197
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 177
6. Terry Wright - 168

*Fast Lap* – Chelsea Powell – 3.835441 on Blue

Eddie Miles claimed his first Victory in a race that was very close among the top four finishers. Rodney Miles lost a wheel during the race and managed to come back and barely edge Chelsea Powell. Make no mistakes …. Chelsea can drive. Proof??? She set fast lap in the race. 

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 242 *New Track Record*
2T. Mike Henry – 238 + 18
2T. Mike Rigsby – 238 + 18
4. James “JP” Snyder – 237
5. Rollin Isbell – 221
6. Larry Ulsch – 217
7. Courtney Smith – 204

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.678950 on Orange

Tom set a New Track Record for the second week in a row in this class. I declared a tie between Mike Henry and Mike Rigsby. Mike Henry might not have received credit for his final lap as he coasted through the lap counter but there is no way to know for certain. Good close race between those two. JP was just behind them in case they bobbled. I let someone talk me into changing the braid on the car and lost the handling. Amazing. Larry can drive a wing car. He was one of the first guys to play around with a Falcon-style motor in a wing car back at Phoenix. I’m glad he had a chance to come out and play. Courtney wrapped up his visit from Tennessee by borrowing a car and having a lot of fun. See you next year.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 5th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike H ..... we'll miss you in Holly Hill. Thank you for your support and there should be plenty of guys at Slot Car Raceway Saturday night!

Oh yeah .....

_Race Night!!!_


----------



## BullFrog

Sorry I missed tonights race. Got working on my R/C stuff for the race this weekend. Plus my parts showed up a day early.by the time I've got tired and quit it was 8 pm.


----------



## TOM MAR

BullFrog said:


> Sorry I missed tonights race. Got working on my R/C stuff for the race this weekend. Plus my parts showed up a day early.by the time I've got tired and quit it was 8 pm.


What kind a parts?


----------



## BullFrog

The parts for the F1 car. The parts for the WGT comes in today.If you want to order some of those motor coolers, I'll be able to pick them up Sunday at the carpet track.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 5, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. Austin Houser – 177
2. Bill McDermott – 170
3. David Arthur – 169
4. Terry Wright – 151
5. Ryan Edenfield – 149
6. Chad Edenfield – 147
7. John Parks – 65 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Austin Houser – 4.655538 on Yellow

Austin Houser once again claimed a nifty win in GT1. Bill McDermott came back strong from some problems to edge David Arthur for the runner-up spot. (Very good to see David back at the track.) Terry Ryan and Chad battled for the fourth spot throughout the race with good, competitive racing. Parks had to park it early.


*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley – 204 + 4
2. Tom Marlowe – 204 + 3
3. Bob “00” Lee – 197
4. Rollin Isbell – 196
5. John “JT” Thompson – 192
6. James “JP” Snyder – 116 (Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.445219 on White

Eddie finally found the combination of horsepower and handling that he’s been looking for. Then he drove a very steady race and put “The Razberry Special” in Victory Lane by less than a section. Tom got down a lap or two early and ten put on a late-race charge toward the front but came up just a bit short. Bob Lee drove a heckuva race and got every lap possible out of his car to edge me for third by one lap. JT’s motor reached an early expiration date and just wouldn’t run with the leaders. JP couldn’t quite find the handle and did the sportsman-like thing and pulled the car off of the track. 

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 8th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 8, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson – 184
2. Rick Tomlinson – 177
3. Chris Robbins – 171
4. Rodney Miles – 170
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 163
6. John Parks – 162
7. Eddie “E Man” Miles - 136

*Fast Lap* – Chris Robbins – 4.772727 on Red

I missed the race as I was on my way back from the *My Series* race in Holly Hill. Darin “Shake” Benson took the win over his teammate Rick “Bake” Tomlinson. Chris Robbins set fast lap on his way to claiming the final spot on the podium by just one lap over Rodney Miles. And, Pinkie edged Parks by just one lap for the fifth spot. Looks like E-Man had a little trouble. 

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles – 200
2. Darin Benson – 192
3. Tom Marlowe – 190
4. Bob “00” Lee – 185
5. John “JT” Thompson – 177 (DNF – Handling)
6. Erik Setzer – 170
7. Mike Rigsby – 84 (DNF)
8. Rollin Isbell – 175 – DQ (Car change)
9. Eddie Stilley – 162 – DQ (Body change)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Stilley – 4.507858 on Red

Some nights even the “good” drivers just can’t seem to keep the cars in the slot. Eddie Broyles survived having to watch multiple orange cars to take the win. Darin made the most of his move-up to claim second while Tom fought through an ill-handling car to take the final spot on the podium. Bob Lee seemed faster than a fourth place car to me, but that’s where he finished. JT was on the lead lap when he developed handling and motor issues that led him to retire early. Erik also couldn’t quite find the handle and settled for sixth while Mike decided to exit the crash fest early to save his car.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
*Race # 1*
1. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 205
2. Rodney Miles – 200
3. James “JP” Snyder – 132 (DNF – Gear)
4. John Parks – 39 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie “E Man” Miles – 3.836183 on Orange

Eddie Miles claimed the win over his Dad in what became a short field when JP’s car munched a gear and Parks had to drop out early.. 

*East Coast Modified*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 157
2. Erik Setzer – 156
3. Chris Robbins – 136
4. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 123
5. Rodney Miles - 103

*Fast Lap* – Erik Setzer – 4.992573 on Purple

JP survived having his lane turned off and good-natured turn marshall abuse and multiple car inspections to claim the Win over Erik. Chris got all of the good out of his Falcon motor and edged E Man for the third spot. Rodney retired very early and then mysteriously??? Picked up 100 laps in a single heat. Hmmm.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 12th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## TOM MAR

RACE NIGHT !!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_Yes!!!! Race Night!!!!_


----------



## robbins010408

Good Racing last night everyone!!!!!!! lots of fun


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 12, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. David Arthur – 194
2. Chris Robbins – 182
3. John Parks – 178
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 177
5. Chad Edenfield – 166
6. Ryan Edenfield – 163
7. Bill McDermott - 150

*Fast Lap* – David Arthur – 4.609930 on Orange

David showed that it only took him two weeks to get back in the groove. And, he’s earned his way to a slot in the next race. Chris got a Wednesday night “hall pass” to come out and race and captured the runner-up spot. John Parks edged Pinkie for the final spot on the podium by less than a full lap. Chad and Ryan battled for the fifth spot and Bill McDermott just battled car woes.


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 211 *New Track Record*
2. Rollin Isbell – 192
3. Mike Rigsby – 179 (Chassis)
4. Eddie Stilley – 125 (Handling)
5. Tom Marlowe – 53 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.327835 on Orange

JT set a new track record and was never challenged after Tom dropped out after the second heat. I finished second only because everyone else in the race encountered some sort of difficulty. Mike received chassis damage that had to be straightened and Eddie was trying to shake down a new car.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 15th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## BullFrog

Watch out I've missed the last few Wednesday nights- I'm Racing tonight...........


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 15, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin “Shake” Benson – 183
2. Rick “Bake” Tomlinson – 176
3. Rodney Miles – 170
4. John Parks – 168
5. Chris Robbins – 166
6. James “JP” Snyder – 112 (Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson – 4.672417 on Yellow

“Shake” Benson came from behind to take the win over his teammate, “Bake” Tomlinson in the last few heats. Rodney Miles captured the third spot on the podium in a race-long battle with John Parks and Chris Robbins. JP fought handling issues and didn’t get the car “right” until the final heat.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 205
2. Mike Rigsby – 193
3. Eddie Broyles – 192
4. Eddie Stilley – 184
5. Mike Henry – 181
6. Rollin Isbell – 162 (Handling)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.546631 on Yellow

JT captured his second race of the week with an impressive victory. Mike Rigsby earned the runner-up spot with about a one-lap margin over Eddie Broyles. Eddie Stilley chased the handling bug as did Mike Henry. I was running with Mike and Eddie through the first part of the race and then the car refused to navigate the doughnut on white or red so I took the opportunity to experiment with chassis setup.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
*Race # 1*
1. Rollin Isbell – 238
2. Mike Henry – 228
3. Eddie Broyles – 220
4. Mike Rigsby – 64 (DNF)
5. John Parks – 203 (DNF – DQ Car Change)
*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 3.679161 on Orange

I snagged a victory when Mike Rigsby’s motor was knocked loose early in the race. Mike Henry was just a tick off of his usual pace and had to push the car harder than usual to catch up. Eddie Broyles ran a Falcon 7 motor to capture third while John Parks took the DQ for a car change. Parks did turn some pretty good laps with one of Johnny’s house cars. 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 19th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Welcome Back, Bill

_It's Race Night!!_


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 12, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. John Parks – 187
2. John Bernard – 186
3. Austin Houser – 174
4. Bill McDermott – 170
5. Bill Fraden – 149 (DNF – Gear)
6. Charlie Dube – 146
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 121 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John Parks – 4.562477 on Yellow

Looks like you had to be named John to visit Victory Lane. John Parks kept track of his car and came on strong late to take a close win over John Bernard. John Bernard was an up-and-coming regular at *Slot Car Speedway* and picked up right were he left off. He borrowed Johnny Banks’ car and ran at the front the whole race. Austin Houser did not have his usual strong run but fought back from a bad start to grab the final spot on the podium. Bill McDermott fought unexpected handling issues late that dropped him to fourth. Bill Fraden had an excellent race going until his gear got munched when his car was rear-ended. Bill did set a personal best for laps in a single heat before the mishap. Charlie Dube made his first start and had a very respectable showing. More importantly, he seemed to be enjoying himself. Pinkie’s car showed that it is probably ready for the new body he has painted as the old one became a handling detriment during the race.


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 208
2. Buddy Houser – 200 + 18
3. Rollin Isbell – 200 + 16
4. Bob “00” Lee – 196 + 16
5. Mike Rigsby – 196 + 7
6. David Arthur – 195
7. Tom Marlowe - 185

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.437566 on Orange

Like I said …. You had to be named John to win on Full-Moon Wednesday. JT drove a great race with a great car and that’s a tough combination to overcome. Buddy overcame some early issues and captured second. I was trying to recover from a little “air time” that bent that chassis but didn’t have enough to catch Buddy. Bob Lee edged Mike Rigsby by about a half lap after Mike endured a few issues including one of the highest turn marshal tosses that I have ever seen. And David Arthur showed that he absolutely has what it takes to win by turning laps in the 4.5’s. It was Tom’s turn to experience the case of the mysterious missing brakes that comes sometimes with running a Falcon 7 motor. Last week it was a rocket …. This week he had to let off way early to make the turns.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 22nd ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Saturday Night's Alright For .... RACING!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Almost Race night... I need a fix...:dude:

I vote we allow Hawk motors in GT1 effective 02-02-11 since that seems to be what the state series is going too. I understand Mike has tested it and has reported that the cars are about a 10th quicker and drive better due to better brakes. Of course you can still run the Falcon if you want.


----------



## TOM MAR

Bought my motor Saturday(JIC).:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

I would push it back a month or so at the local level for those that still have Falcon motors to run to be fair to them. Let's be honest, the minute we go to the HAWK 7, the Falcon is a thing of the past in GT1. And at the same time, a lot of people run the same chassis and motor in NASCAR, are we going to allow them in the NASCAR class?

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> I would push it back a month or so at the local level for those that still have Falcon motors to run to be fair to them. Let's be honest, the minute we go to the HAWK 7, the Falcon is a thing of the past in GT1. And at the same time, a lot of people run the same chassis and motor in NASCAR, are we going to allow them in the NASCAR class?
> 
> Mike R


Simple;

Let them run separate, no need to exclude anyone the chance to get ready for the state event's.

About NASCAR, it already has 2 legal motors (choices).

This only allows the state participants to assemble a car and practice it a couple weeks before the next event.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BullFrog

I guess it will be an interesting discussion before and after the race wed. night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We will certainly listen to everyone's ideas.

The challenge is that all of the future Ready-To-Run cars from JK are going to come with a Hawk 7 motor. And guys that buy them deserve to be able to race them. So, we're going to have to make the transition to the Hawk 7 in some of our classes.

Here is our current plan .... and we're willing to listen

*GT1* - Begin allowing the Hawk 7 on February 2nd and continue to allow the Falcon 7 at least until March 2nd. That should let people get most of the use out of their existing Falcon 7 motors and move us toward what is going to be in future RTR cars and what I believe is going to happen in My Series.

*NASCAR* - Keep the current motor rules: 16D or Falcon 7.

*Modified* - Allow the Hawk 7 with a 10:36 gear ratio or a Falcon 7 with an 11:36 gear ratio. These represent the stock gear ratio for the RTR cars.

I noticed in Bill Pinch's weekly e-mail that he allowed the Hawk 7 motor to begin running with the Falcon 7 motors this past weekend. They had no motor failures. I know that Mike Haire has been allowing the Hawk 7 to run with the the 16D's and Falcon 7's for quite a while now with no more motor failures than any other motor.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*It's Race Night!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 22, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 191
2. Mike Henry – 178
3. Darin Benson – 177
4. Rick Tomlinson – 175
5. Bill Fraden – 165
6. John Parks - 164

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.609875 on Orange

JP really missed a pretty good race as he checked out on the field and took a relatively easy win. Mike Henry out-dueled Darin for second. Rick stayed close but couldn’t quite close on Mike and Darin. Bill Fraden ran his best NASCAR race to date and edged John Parks for the fifth spot.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 204
2. Tom Marlowe – 202
3. Mike Rigsby – 191
4. Eddie Stilley – 190
5. Mike Henry – 76 (DNF)
6. Rollin Isbell – 29 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.444334 on Orange

JT took the win after a close race-long battle with Tom. Mike Rigsby edged Eddie Stilley for the final spot on the podium. Mike Henry and I suffered damage from an errant “power on” that eventually led us to park our cars.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
*Race # 1*
1. Mike Rigsby – 230
2. Mike Henry – 224 + 3
3. Rollin Isbell – 224 + 2
4. James “JP” Snyder – 220
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 165
6. John Parks – 63 (Handling)
7. Tom Marlowe – 20 (Body)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.734219 on Red

Mike grabbed the win with a car that was fast on every lane. Mike Henry edged me out for second by just a few feet. JP’s car seemed real fast at times but he couldn’t quite find the handle. Pinkie was a late entry into the field and then experienced some problems with the car. I don’t remember what knocked John out of the race but I know that Tom’s body was ripped from the car in a very brutal first heat.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 26th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 26, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 _
*Race #1*
1. John Bernard – 179
2. John Parks – 171
3. Bill McDermott – 168
4. Bill Fraden – 160
5. Charlie Dube - 143 
6. Austin Houser – 152 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – John Bernard – 4.663600 on Purple

_*The lap totals are a bit lower than usual due to a track call malfunction in the final heat.*_Two Johns followed by two Bills up front. John Bernard came back to slots last week and is quickly showing that he remembers how to get around the track. John Parks and Bill McDermott battled for the runner-up spot to close out the podium. Bill Fraden is steadily improving and would have certainly set a personal best if we hadn’t lost part of the final heat. Charlie Dube is getting into the swing and improved from week 1. Austin found the expiration date on his Falcon 7 motor = 1/26/2011.


*Race #2*
1. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 209
2. John “JT” Thompson – 205
3. Rollin Isbell – 199
4. Buddy Houser - 198
5. Mike Rigsby – 195
6. Bob “00” Lee - 189

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.344065 on Orange

We received a few of the aluminum one-piece pans for the Cheetah 11 and Tom decided to give one a whirl. He responded by turning some really fast laps on the way to Victory Lane. JT stayed close for most of the race but didn’t quite have enough motor. I edged Buddy for third after we traded the position back and forth for most of the race along with Mike Rigsby. Bob Lee’s car made it to the end and he got all of the good out of the Falcon 7 motor --- on to the Hawk 7!!

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 29th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Henry Racing

I said Sunday if Tom ran them pans we're screwed!!!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> I said Sunday if Tom ran them pans we're screwed!!!!!!


Yours is waiting for you at the track.


----------



## SCSHobbies

We made a new WFT rule. He has to keep using the Falcon and we are all going to use the Hawk.


----------



## Mike R

I didn't even know we had the new aluminum one piece pans in stock yet. I'll pick up two tonight to get my GT-1 and my NASCAR ready.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> I didn't even know we had the new aluminum one piece pans in stock yet. I'll pick up two tonight to get my GT-1 and my NASCAR ready.
> 
> Mike R


We got four in on Tuesday and will have more next week.

It's a classic risk/reward scenario. 

The reward is a 9 gram savings over a .025/.025 setup. 

The risk is what happens in a wreck.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> I said Sunday if Tom ran them pans we're screwed!!!!!!


@Henry Racing .... we received more Cheetah 11 jigs on Thursday


----------



## Henry Racing

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Yours is waiting for you at the track.


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wizard Of Iz said:


> We got four in on Tuesday and will have more next week.
> 
> It's a classic risk/reward scenario.
> 
> The reward is a 9 gram savings over a .025/.025 setup.
> 
> The risk is what happens in a wreck.


That much of a difference? Wow. I'd think it would require a bit different setup than a .025/.025. Knowing that, the poor car I was trying to run Saturday might have had too much torque. Might actually work better with a different gearing setup. (And, with me at least, not "zapping" the motor's magnets to give it more brakes/torque. I actually *like* the Falcons as they are...)


----------



## TOM MAR

The same car actually turned a 4.15 second lap in practice with .025 stainless sidepans, it is by far the fastest, baddest Falcon motor I've had. But my Hawk is faster.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The track has been cleaned and prepped this evening. 

Should be good on Wednesday.


----------



## bartx7001

What is the difference about this new C11 one piece AL pan?
Is it different than the one that came out a year or so ago??
Jason


----------



## TOM MAR

bartx7001 said:


> What is the difference about this new C11 one piece AL pan?
> Is it different than the one that came out a year or so ago??
> Jason


Same one.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

bartx7001 said:


> What is the difference about this new C11 one piece AL pan?
> Is it different than the one that came out a year or so ago??
> Jason



The difference ....... Tom made one work.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Tom we voted and you still have to run the Falcon! :tongue:

I have not tested my Hawk Cars yet. I hope to have time tonight to come test.


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks, when we run out can I rewind them?


----------



## SCSHobbies

:thumbsup:

WFT how was the RC race?


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> WFT how was the RC race?


Here's the link for the 2 figure 8 races & the lights out race.
Yes at the 34 minute 29 second point you will see a car Punted into the crowd. Tommy Burnside caught it & promtly heaved it back out on the track. Our own Tom p. won the lights out race & roy's car is the red one at the bottom right in the first race. He started slow & worked his way up to 3rd before sreering failure. 

Enjoy
Tom

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/12339892


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Tom we voted and you still have to run the Falcon! :tongue:
> 
> I have not tested my Hawk Cars yet. I hope to have time tonight to come test.


Well ? Were you in the 4.00's or better ?


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


I did not make it to the track last night. I have not even turned one lap with a GT1 Hawk so look out!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We put a fresh shipment of Hawk 7's on the wall last night.


*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## BullFrog

Not sure if I'll make it tonight.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 29, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Tomlinson – 183
2. Rodney Miles – 180
3. John Parks – 177
4. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 153
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 149
6. Greg Bridenstine - 135

*Fast Lap* – Rick Tomlinson – 4.672167 on Yellow

Rick, Rodney, and Parks put on a great show. They all took turns running side-by-side and raced each other clean. At the end, Rick “Bake” Tomlinson had a three-lap lead over Rodney who had three on Parks. E Man took fourth and Pinkie rounded out the top five. Greg Bridenstine made his first start after buying a NASCAR earlier in month. Welcome to the insanity!

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 201
2. Mike Henry – 195
3. Buddy Houser – 193
4. Darin Benson – 191 + 7
5. Mike Rigsby – 191 + 6
6. James “JP” Snyder – 185
7. Rollin Isbell – 162 (DNF – Guide)
8. Erik Setzer – 79 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.499413 on Yellow

JT took a pretty comfortable win but Mike certainly made his presence known. That will teach us to help Mike with a chassis problem. Buddy stayed close to Mike and just edged Darin for third. Darin finished less than a full section ahead of Mike Rigsby --- who might have contended with JT if he hadn’t had first heat damage. JP fought an ill handling car but made it to the end. That’s more than Erik or I could do.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
*Race # 1*
1. Rollin Isbell – 225
2. Buddy Houser – 221
3. Mike Henry – 212
4. Rodney Miles – 204
5. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 172
6. Greg Bridenstine – 161
7. Mike Rigsby – 32 (DNF)
8. John Parks – 183 (DQ – Car change)

*Fast Lap* – John Parks – 3.789364 on Yellow

They let the old man with a relatively slow car steal a win. I couldn’t break into the 3’s but I miraculously missed the carnage, wrecks and mayhem. Buddy would get within a couple of laps and then get caught up in a wreck. Mike Henry uncharacteristically fought an ill-handling car but took third. Rodney beat his son on the track, but Eddie did turn a faster lap. Greg ran his first race with us and had a very good showing. Parks parked his ill-handling car and then he and Johnny Banks turned some laps with another car that was quite impressive.


*Modified*
_JK East Modified car with stock gear ratio._
1. James “JP” Snyder – 81
2. Erik Setzer – 78
3. Rollin Isbell – 53 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Erik Setzer – 5.109406 on Yellow

A quick sprint race with one-minute heats. Plenty of laughs. Lots or wrecks. Lots of fun.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 2nd ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 2, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 or JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks – 186
2. Bill McDermott – 181
3. Ryan Edenfield – 176
4. Chris Robbins – 173
5. Charlie Dube - 163

*Fast Lap* – Chris Robbins – 4.780940 on Yellow

Parks and Bill McDermott kept it pretty close throughout the race and both showed that they weren’t afraid to trade “paint.” Ryan Edenfield made a solid return to the track _(glad to hear that your family is doing better)_ and grabbed the last spot on the podium. Chris Robbins also made it back after being away for a week or two and set fast lap of the race. Charlie can flat run the bottom lanes of the track and showed that he’s going to get a little better every race.


*Race #2*
1. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 213
2. Buddy Houser – 211
3. Mike Rigsby – 205
4. Rollin Isbell – 113 (DNF – motor)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.281437 on Green

This is the first week of allowing the JK Hawk 7 motor and it showed to be very drivable and comfortably fast. Tom established the goal to beat in the future for this class at 213. Two laps more than the old Falcon 7 track record. Buddy stayed close but couldn’t quite make a move while Mike started out real fast and then dropped back just a bit. I really should have broken in the motor. It developed a weird turbo-spooling effect that made it nearly impossible to drive. Glad it was mine.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 5th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Mike R

I think my car was just as strong at the end as at the start, I just started driving more conservatively than I should have. I ran the same set of tires that I ran when I built the car, and with the new glue on the track, I should have put on a fresh cut set. I wasn't getting it to stick in the donut like it was before it was before the track was re-glued and it was upsetting the car a bit, so I backed off to stay in the slot in spots and had to drive the donut differently. 

All in all, the Hawk 7 is much easier to drive and set up with the better brakes. I found myself backing off the brakes to set up for the corners, something I never had to do with a Falcon 7 since they don't have brakes to begin with.

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

The Hawks make the car more fun to drive. My car probably has another 10th in it once i get use to the brakes. I do miss my coast that i was use to on the F7. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Pinkie Update*

Just in case you didn't know, Pinkie has been in the hospital since 1/30 for tests and observations after taking a fall at home.

Johnny spoke to Pinkie Friday night and Pinkie seems to be on the mend.

He had a couple of stents inserted yesterday and the procedure went just fine. 

Looks like he could be released from the hospital Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## alpink

thank you for the notice. best vibes out to "Pinkie".


----------



## Mike R

Here's wishing my grumpy racing buddy the best for a speedy recovery. Hope you're back racing with us soon. And trust me Pinkie, listening to the doctor and starting you own personal monthly collection of pill bottles is better than the alternative any day.

Mike R


----------



## Henry Racing

Has any one talked to pinky and see how he's doing??


----------



## TOM MAR

I have not talked to Pinky, but Johnny told us last night he is home.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 5, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Tomlinson – 186
2. Darin Benson – 184
3. Rodney Miles – 180
4. John Parks – 177
5. Wesley Dean, II – 175
6. Wesley Dean, Sr. – 170
7. Bill Fraden – 163

*Fast Lap* – Rick Tomlinson – 4.773415 on B lue

Rick “Bake” Tomlinson shook off a rough first heat and made it two in a row in NASCAR. This time with a win over his teammate, Darin “Shake” Benson and Rodney Miles. All three of them took a turn at the point. John Parks took fourth and it was great to see Wes, Sr. and “The Deuce” back at the track. Bill Fraden finished off a NASCAR body that dropped him back just a bit off of the pace.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 198
2. Eddie Broyles – 197
3. James “JP” Snyder – 195
4. Eddie Stilley – 190 + 19
5. Mike Henry – 190 + 14
6. Tom Marlowe – 181
7. Rollin Isbell – 173

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.562317 on Black

JT also made it two-in-a-row with a close victory over Eddie Broyles. JP drove a very steady race to take the final spot on the podium. Eddie Stilley showed that you can make an Asian armed 16D competitive and just edged Mike Henry for fourth. Although, Mike did set the fast lap of the race. Tom fought an ill-handling car that he got sorted out too late to contend for the win. Should be a force in the weeks to come though. Most of my problems were body-related. A new one is coming. Soon.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Tom Marlowe – 233 + 17
2. Mike Henry – 233 + 8
3. Rollin Isbell – 217
4. John “JT” Thompson – 211
5. John Parks – 190 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 3.835728 on Red

Tom and Mike dueled throughout the race and drove away from the rest of us. I learned that Wonder Rubber tires are not a great choice for real light glue. JT learned that a Falcon 7 doesn’t have quite enough. And John Parks learned that it’s probably time for a new motor.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 9th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## "Shake"

Don't tell Rick "Bake" Tomlinson that I let him win, he was crying after the first heat, so I slowed down so he could catch up and win the race.


----------



## TOM MAR

:thumbsup:Rick we won't tell Darin he was runnin on half voltage.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Bake & Shake  I know Shake does not like 2nd... he's going to go to the motor shop and the fab shop and come back strong. 
I love to see the close racing. I expect Rodney to grab his first win any time now. He is getting closer every week. Of course you have to get by Chris and John P... which will not be easy. 

Good to see the Dean gang back at the track. I know lil Wes is living out of town but maybe Big Wes will join us more often. 

Hunting season is over for a while so I should be able to make Saturdays again.

Tom how many Volts should Shake get this week??? 10v this week...

Pinky made a guest apperance at the track last night and looked.... like he always does... no racing for a few more days. He is supposed to be easy on the stress...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It's always fun when "Shake and Bake" are in the house. I completely agree with your comment about Rodney. He is knocking on the door. And, I think you're right about Chris Robbins. While everyone else was "racing" last night, Chris kind of checked out on the field in his race. 

Wes, Sr. bought some parts last week to get a car or two up to speed so I hope we'll see him around more often.

Very pleasant surprise to see Pinkie at the track last night.


----------



## "Shake"

Darn, I didn't want Bake to find out about letting him win, now he's threating to leave the team and change his name to "The Magic Man"!!!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

"Shake" said:


> Darn, I didn't want Bake to find out about letting him win, now he's threating to leave the team and change his name to "The Magic Man"!!!!!!


Well there's no way that I'm calling you "El Diablo"


----------



## Henry Racing

Or mike honcho!! But you may refer to me as colt trickle


----------



## TOM MAR

:thumbsup: Buddy, 10v. is Good


----------



## Mike R

Cold Trickle.....isn't that something you get from a leaky faucet??

M


----------



## Henry Racing

Hey mike do you know if your teammate will be racing with us Saturday??


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> Cold Trickle.....isn't that something you get from a leaky faucet??
> 
> M


I thought i might be a runny nose.:tongue:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> I thought i might be a runny nose.:tongue:


I resemble that remark


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin If I go saturday will you help me get my gear ratios right?
And are there any special rules?


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Rollin If I go saturday will you help me get my gear ratios right?
> And are there any special rules?


All contestants must use a controller!:wave:

You can run a Hawk in GT1


----------



## Henry Racing

I cant wait!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Rollin If I go saturday will you help me get my gear ratios right?
> And are there any special rules?


Between me, Buddy, and JT .... we'll get you dialed in.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Mike we dont know the "right" gear ratio to run for the Hillclimb either... but NASCAR and GT1 are the only ones that will be run on it. I went up on on the gears 1 on both since the track is a little shorter. GTP and Hawk Wings you dont need to change any thing especially your Wing car...
Guide height is the most important so we may need to add/remove some. 

We are planning to make it back Sat night to race in Jax too. Plus I want to see if Rodney, Chris or John P can beat team Shake and Bake.


----------



## Mike R

FWIW with my limited time on that particular hillclimb last summer after it was up and running ...

Guide depth about .035 or just a little shallower than Bill Pinch's hillcliimb.

On a Falcon in Nascar I'd probably go 12/36, 11/34 or 11/35 depending on the motor. On a Hawk in GT-1, probably 11/36 and back off the brakes on the controller and a 10/34 would probably be real tempting to try. That track is short. On a state motor in NASCAR when I ran a few laps on the track I was geared 11/34 and changed to an 11/36 and it made it more driveable, but I probably ran less than a hundred laps total between a Falcon and a state arm just running on it for kicks.

Mike R


----------



## Henry Racing

What time will y'all be getting there?
What time does practice and racing start?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

ASR IndoorMotorSports will open at 8am and there will probably be people waiting to get in. Practice starts almost immediately for NASCAR.

We hope to be there right at 8. Whoever gets their first, try to save pit space for four.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its usually a fairly structured day. Track must be open by 8 but can open earlier. From 8 to 8.30 open practice. 8.30 to 8.45ish NASCAR practice only. NASCAR tech will close around 9ish and racing starts. So the day gets going fairly early and keeps moving from there. Depending on turn out we should be back to Jax in time to race here too.

We are going to try to be there around 7.45ish. Not sure on the exact departing Jax time but around 5.15-30ish I'm picking JT and Rollin up from the shop in the AM I have room for 1 more... if you want to park and ride with us your welcome too. We split gas so it cuts down on travel expenses.


----------



## Henry Racing

That's ok I'm driving mom down to deltona and jumping on i4 from there


----------



## Mike R

Hats off to all the Jax racers that were able to make the trip down to run in the My Series race. I hear you all did well and congratulations.

Mike R


----------



## robbins010408

Hey is there another place where you guys are posting the race results?


----------



## TOM MAR

robbins010408 said:


> Hey is there another place where you guys are posting the race results?


I don't think so. Rollin has probably been busy.


----------



## SCSHobbies

No someone has been slacking...  

Rollin does post them to OWH but he does both at the same time. 
http://www.slotcartalk.com/slotcartalk/forum.php - link to OWH.
http://www.slotcartalk.com/slotcart...eway-amp-Hobbies-Jacksonville-FL-Race-Results - link to topic.


----------



## SCSHobbies

One more day til RACE NIGHT!!

GT1 on the Highspeed Hillclimb.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 9 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 or JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chris Robbins – 184
2. John Parks – 177
3. Charlie Dube – 172
4. Bill Fraden – 165 + 16
5. Bill McDermott – 165 + 13

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.672572 on Orange

Chris Robbins made the trip to Victory Lane as “youth was served” this week with a not-quite-comfortable win. Parks stayed close as he captured the runner-up spot on the podium. And Charlie Dube is quickly showing that he’s going to challenge as he made his first trip to the podium. Bill Fraden won the “Battle of the Bill’s” over Bill McDermott by less than the length of the straight-a-way.


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 215
2. Tom Marlowe – 214
3. Eddie Stilley – 204
4. Rollin Isbell – 197
5. Bob “00” Lee – 193
6. Mike Rigsby - 135

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.280853 on Orange

Week Two of the Hawk 7’s led to another fast race as Buddy and Tom battled for the lead through all eight heats. Eddie Stilley got a great run out of the only Falcon 7 in this field but learned that it will probably take a Hawk 7 to go to Victory Lane. I struggled a bit with handling but had the car turning good laps toward the end. Bob Lee also fought some handling issues and rounded out the Top 5. Mike’s car was fast but he, once again, had zero racing luck.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 12th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 12, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rodney Miles – 181
2. John Parks – 176
3. Chris Robbins – 175 + 18
4. Wesley Dean, II – 175 + 15
5. Greg Bridenstine – 145
6. Jordan Eber – 134
7. Bill Fraden – 104 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.718115 on Blue

Well …. Buddy said that Rodney was close to getting a Win. Turned out that Rodney was _*real*_ close! John Parks took second for the second time this week with a close victory over Chris and The Deuce. Greg Bridenstine continues to learn his away around with a car that _doesn’t_ have wings. Bill Fraden was having a night where he found everyone in his lane. And he had the bends in the chassis to prove it.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 200 + 11
2. Buddy Houser – 200 + 5
3. Rollin Isbell – 190
4. Eddie Stilley – 167
5. Mike Rigsby – 147
6. Eddie Broyles – 108 (DNF)
7. James “JP” Snyder – 64 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.554900 on Green

JT also made it three-in-a-row with another close victory. This time over Buddy Houser who stayed on the lead lap. I took third but like the rest of the field had to stop and make a repair. Eddie Stilley was launched in the bank and had to do a little chassis work. Mike Rigsby’s car took a beating as did Eddie Broyles forcing both to retire early. And JP let the smoke get out what had been a fast Asian 16D.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Rigsby – 227
2. Rollin Isbell – 211
3. John Parks – 209
4. Wesley Dean, II – 204
5. James “JP” Snyder – 181
6. Greg Bridenstine – 177 + 16
7. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 177 + 8
8. Rodney Miles – 125 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Wesley Dean, II – 3.741726 on Blue

Mike bounced back from the NASCAR race and drove through the smoke to take the Win. I was second with a “tweaked” car that didn’t like my tire choice. Parks drove a solid race to take third. If The Deuce had a better handle on the car early in the race, then he could have contended for the win as he has a very fast car. JP struggled with handling but hung on for a Top 5. Greg’s car lost some top end – probably due to worn tires – but was able to finish just ahead of E Man. Who maintained bragging rights at the Miles house by finishing ahead of his dad, Rodney.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 16th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its finally here *Race Night!!!!*


----------



## "Shake"

*First Nascar Win*

"Congrats" Rodney on your Nascar victory, I knew it was only a matter of time before you stood first on the podium. I know the Victory Racing Team of "Shake" and funny looking boy "Bake" wasn't there, but maybe we knew we were in for a whipping, that caused us not to show. We both agree you are an up and coming talent that will not doubt haunt us every week. We are looking forward to the competition and rivalry that will last for a long time. Once again, Congrats.....

PS If you continue to do well, we might look to add you to the team, or maybe have you replace "Bake", please don't leak this to "Bake", he might just jump ship and change his name to "The Magic Man" and with that, an attitude change and nobody wants that!


----------



## SCSHobbies

LOL

I hope the SHAKE and BAKE team can make it this weekend.


----------



## "Shake"

As long as the Grim Reaper stays away, we'll be there!!!!! After a little motivational talk with "Bake" he said Let's Go, I'm Pumped! All I can say to that is, LOOK OUT! "Bake is going to the front!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's RACE NIGHT!!!*


----------



## Henry Racing

Hey rollin has Kenny emailed you the race results yet


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Sort of ...*



Henry Racing said:


> Hey rollin has Kenny emailed you the race results yet


He called me last night to let me know that he posted them on his Facebook page. I'll try to grab them today.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 16 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 or JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 185
2. John Bernard – 179
3. Chad Edenfield – 177
4. Bill Fraden – 173
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff - 167
6. Jordan Eber – 150
7. Charlie Dube – 146 (DNF – Motor)
8. Steve Thoroman – 144
9. Nicholas Thoroman - 125 

*Fast Lap* – Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 4.609476 on White

Both Edenfield brothers made it to the track this week and both made it to the podium. Ryan took the win and Chad captured third. John Bernard got away from work in time to make it to the track and seemed to enjoy himself on his way to the runner-up spot. Bill Fraden set a personal best for laps in a single heat and hung around the leaders most of the race. And it was especially good to see Pinkie has recuperated enough to get back on the track and race as he rounded out the Top 5. Jordan Eber suffered through a couple of stripped gears but stuck with it and made it to the end of the race. Charlie was running with the leaders when his motor reached its expiration date leading to a DNF. And Steve beat Nicholas in the Father vs Son “Hawk Racing” challenge.


*Race #2*
1. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 203
2. Bob “00” Lee – 198
3. Eddie Stilley – 185
4. Wesley Dean, II – 183
5. Bill McDermott – 181
6. Rollin Isbell – 177 (DNF – Chassis)
7. Buddy Houser – 135 (Lead Wire)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.335277 on Black

The lap totals were down from last week, but it was really a pretty clean race. Tom, Bob, Buddy and I were having a real good race until the gremlins struck Buddy and me. All of our cars were fast at times but Bob’s car seemed to be fast all of the time. Buddy thought that his motor had expired and dropped out only to find that it was a loose lead wire. I made a trip to the wall that left the car doing a nasty crab walk that made it possible for me to nerf Bob on the straight-a-way. And Tom ….. he just kept cruising turning fast laps and avoiding the gremlins to edge Bob for the Win. Eddie Stilley started with a brand new motor that didn’t really seem to come up to speed until practicing after the race. Wes’s car was fast at times but just a bit inconsistent. Bill McDermott looked around and said, “what am I doing in this race?” Bill drove a very solid race and earned a lot of respect. Thanks for helping us balance the field.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 19th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## TOM MAR

Oh,you're right Rollin I was dodging gremlins left & right. Dang car wouldn't do the same thing twice & the brakes came & went with it all night. The only time it was consistant was on white. Slow,Slow,Slow. Just got lucky. It was fun going lap for lap with you & buddy for 6 heats. If you guys could of held it together there is NO way I could have held you guys off.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

My motor had zero time on it when the race started. That is if you don't count the brief moment that it went backwards on the track when I realized that I'd put the motor in upside down. 

Thankfully the motor got better as the race went on because I had _nothing_ for you, Buddy, or Bob the first couple of heats.

You're right about the lap-for-lap fun. There is always something especially fun about two cars running almost identical times and trying to figure out a way to pass.


----------



## SCSHobbies

My GT1 has over a 1000 laps on it, I dont why the wire chose to come off at the motor all of a sudden, it was not in a wreck or any thing... . I soldered it back on and ran some laps and its still fast so its sitting in the box ready to go next Wed. 

Hope to see everyone Sat for NASCAR and Wings. 
We need to get back to running GTPs.


----------



## robbins010408

RACE NIGHT can wait to put shake and bake at the back of the pack lol. i bet ill be at the back tonight but well shall see.


----------



## robbins010408

i knew rick was hiding something up his sleeve. lol good race.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I think thats why Shake did not make it...


----------



## " Bake"

Hello there, this is my first post. Shake has a pain in the neck, and is at the hospital right now. Hopefully, they will figure him out. 
But, speaking of racing, sat. nite racing was awesome, and a pretty good race in Daytona sunday.


----------



## TOM MAR

:wave: See that Bake, that is a Micro-Wave


JK 

Welcome to H.Talk, & congrats on another Great run. (I assume you won)

Tell Darin I said HI & Get Well Soon!


----------



## SCSHobbies

The things Shake will do to get out a pure beat down...  I hope Shake recovers quickly but I dont know if they will be able to figure him out... :tongue:
I missed the NASCAR race but I was told Bake was fast. He Won the 1st race and took the move up and finished 2nd in that one. :thumbsup:

Keep us updated on Shake.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I guess since "Shake" wasn't there, "Bake" decided to do his "Magic Man" impersonation.

Yes, Rick was very fast ..... in *both* races.

I hope that Darin feels better soon.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 19, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick “Bake” Tomlinson – 189
2. Chris Robbins – 180
3. Bob “00” Lee – 178
4. John Parks – 176
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 167
6. Bill Fraden – 155
7. Greg Bridenstine – 148
8. Jordan Eber – 140

*Fast Lap* – Chris Robbins – 4.718601 on Purple

Rick decided to follow the movie script and without “Shake” at the track turned into “The Magic Man” as he claimed a decisive Win. Chris Robbins out-dueled Bob Lee and John Parks and turned the fastest lap of the race on his way to taking second. Pinkie rounded out the Top 5. Bill, Greg and Jordan all worked through some “race damage” but each found a way to finish the race.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 196
2. Rick “The Magic Man” Tomlinson – 192 + 18
3. Mike Rigsby – 192 + 6
4. Eddie Stilley – 191
5. James “JP” Snyder – 187
6. Mike Henry – 186
7. Rollin Isbell – 184
8. Rodney Miles - 181

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.609009 on Blue

JT also made it four-in-a-row with the Victory. Rick “The Magic Man” Tomlinson transferred to the second race and proved that his earlier win was no fluke by edging Mike Rigsby for second spot. Mike captured the final spot on the podium by less than a full lap over Eddie Stilley. JP rounded out the Top 5 and led the second pack by a lap over Mike Henry and by three over me. Rodney also showed that he can run with the second group on any given night and turned enough laps that he would have finished very well in the first race.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Rigsby – 227
2. Rodney Miles – 221
3. Ryan Edenfield – 206
4. John Parks – 203
5. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 183
6. Greg Bridenstine – 176
7. Jordan Eber – 158
8. Mike Henry – 144 (DNF – Gear)
9. Rollin Isbell – 48 (DNF – Body)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 3.851143 on Blue

Mike Rigsby took his second win in a row in Group F in relative ease. Rodney got his troubles from the previous week squared away and drove an excellent race on his way to second. Ryan made one of his first starts in Group F and captured the final spot on the podium as he edged John Parks by just a few laps. E Man led the next group of racers who all faced some race damage during the event. Mike Henry and I had to eventually park our cars and took DNF’s.


*GTP*
_Any flexi-style chassis, Sealed S16D or Pro Slot 700(B) 16D motor, any GTP body._
1. Mike Rigsby – 212
2. Buddy Houser – 210
3. Chris Robbins – 189
4. Rollin Isbell – 185
5. Jordan Eber – 148
6. Mike Henry – 85 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.219327 on Orange

Mike Rigsby showed that the recent work and practice that he has done with his GTP car paid off as he took a close Win over Buddy Houser. Chris and Mike Henry both have very fast cars and just need to find the right combination of speed and handling and they will be contending. I learned that old treated tires are not a good idea for a GTP car. Jordan ran an under-powered 16D car but drove a very solid race.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 23rd ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_*It's RACE NIGHT!!!*_


----------



## BullFrog

I might have to go somewhere tonight and it would start at 6pm I would get there around 7:30. I'll let you know as soon aas I know.


----------



## " Bake"

Up-date on Shake. Surgery on 2 disc in his neck this morning, he'll be in there a day or so. Baptist hospital, if you want to check on him, but, he can't wait to get back to racing.


----------



## BullFrog

Well I'll be late. I'll be coming from 5 points area.I'll call you when I'm leaving.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

" Bake" said:


> Up-date on Shake. Surgery on 2 disc in his neck this morning, he'll be in there a day or so. Baptist hospital, if you want to check on him, but, he can't wait to get back to racing.


I guess he got neck damage from watching "Bake" go by so fast.

I hope he feels better, soon.


----------



## TOM MAR

Note to self (Tom). Make sure when you pull the flag to go thru your car, tighten it up before running it!

Tom lol


----------



## TOM MAR

Bullfrog you have a pm & an E-Mail


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 23, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 or JK Falcon 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Bernard – 161
2. Ryan Edenfield – 155
3. Charlie Dube – 147
4. Lee Pinkstaff – 146
5. Chad Edenfield – 145
6. Bill Fraden – 141
7. Jordan Eber – 130
8. Greg Bridenstine – 127
9. Nicholas Thoroman – 105 

*Fast Lap* – John Bernard - 4.617309 on Purple

_*Note:* The lap totals were adjusted to drop everyone’s lowest heat due to my operator error coming back in from an intermission._
This week John and Ryan swapped spots with John Bernard coming away with the Win. Charlie Dube came back strong after a rough first heat to claim third by a lap over Pinkie who was one lap ahead of Chad Edenfield. Bill Fraden was sporting a fresh body and we all know that makes it a target for the other cars. Jordan Eber missed most of a heat with a blown gear and still put up some impressive heats. Greg bought a GT1 over the weekend so that he can join in the insanity on Wednesday night. Welcome. Nicholas improved as the race went on and turned some good laps late in the race.


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 203
2. Buddy Houser – 200
3. Bob “00” Lee – 192
4. Eddie Stilley – 191
5. Rollin Isbell – 188
6. Bill McDermott – 176
7. John Parks – 125 (DNF – Handling)
8. Tom Marlowe – 184 (DQ – Car Change(s))

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.289187 on Yellow

There are always a number of races within a race. In the race for the Win, JT edged Buddy by three laps. And in the race for the final spot on the podium, Bob Lee edged Eddie Stilley by less than a full lap. I had a great run going early. Then a piece of wire went through the motor and it was never the same. Bill McDermott learned that once bodies have taken too much abuse, they just don’t handle as well. John Parks was breaking in a new ride and had to make a couple of trips to the pits for minor adjustments. Tom was running with the leaders early but was fighting a car that had the Lexan magnets turned on. So he used the rest of the race as a test-n-tune for a couple of other cars …. And showed that at least one of them is really fast.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 26th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## TOM MAR

Actually 2 of the cars were in the 4.2's the falcon would only dip into the 4.4's & the lexan magnet was off, I did not get the message that my lanes were going to be used as a No speeding Zone (car storage)


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Actually 2 of the cars were in the 4.2's the falcon would only dip into the 4.4's & the lexan magnet was off, I did not get the message that my lanes were going to be used as a No speeding Zone (car storage)




All I know is that it seemed like every car you put out there was a little faster than the one before.

BTW .... I talked to Darin ("Shake") today. He's out of the hospital and recovering at his brother's. He said that he hopes to be back at the track in a week or two.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> BTW .... I talked to Darin ("Shake") today. He's out of the hospital and recovering at his brother's. He said that he hopes to be back at the track in a week or two.


:thumbsup:Sombody Bake a cake. But don't Shake Darin.

Seriously, Super GLAD to hear that!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good to hear Shake is recovering. :thumbsup:


----------



## hawk racing

Good eveing everyone Hawk racing is getting ready to have a big week in racing at the raceway. nicholas is working on his cars. steven is painting up new bodies for the wensday's night racing . and getting ready for the my series coming to the raceway.
to all' i hope to see you at the race's

Thank you johnny for everything (for your help)with the car's
go fast turnin left
Hawk Racing


----------



## Ragnar

I meant to be at the Track today, but I woke up with some health issues that makes me have to remain at home.

I miss getting together with all of you, and I hope I will beable to return to the track soon!

Tom S.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Tom S I hope you get better soon and can make it to the track by race night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 26, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 179
2. John Parks – 177
3. Ryan Edenfield – 171
4. Lee Pinkstaff – 170 
5. Jordan Eber – 164 
6. Eddie Miles – 147 
7. Greg Bridenstine – 138 

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.891385 on Red

Bob “The Double Naught Spy” Lee took the win over a charging John Parks. Ryan Edenfield edged Pinkie for the final spot on the podium in a race that swapped positions back and forth every heat. Jordan Eber set fast lap of the race on his way to securing a Top 5 finish ahead of Eddie Miles who had some handling issues and Greg Bridenstine who was not feeling well.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles – 192
2. James “JP” Snyder – 190
3. Rick Tomlinson – 180
4. Rodney Miles – 170
5. Rollin Isbell – 163 (Chassis)
6. Mike Henry – 73 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.657130 on Orange

Eddie Broyles made it back to the track and back into Victory Lane. JP stayed close and even led early on but couldn’t catch Eddie over the final few heats. Rick Tomlinson didn’t have The Magic Man running quite as good as last week but still finished on the podium. Rodney Miles chose handling over horsepower and came up just a bit short of the podium. I missed some time repairing a rider shot to the wall but felt pretty good about the car. Mike Henry found himself over-driving an under-powered ill-handling car and eventually parked it for repairs. 


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Eddie Broyles – 218
2. Mike Henry – 202
3. Ryan Edenfield – 193
4. John Parks – 190
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 183
6. Eddie Miles – 162 + 18
7. Glenn Henry – 162 + 17 (DNF)
8. Justin Brown – 124
9. Jordan Eber – 174 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 3.851492 on Orange

Eddie took his second win of the night in much easier fashion in a race that was mixed with new and experienced racers. Sometimes the biggest challenge is to look ahead and survive. Mike Henry found a lot of folks parked in his lane and fell off the pace late after leading and challenging for the lead through the first half of the race. Ryan Edenfield drove a very steady race for the final spot on the podium by edging out John Parks. Pinkie captured another Top 5 as he’s getting back on his feet. E-Man edged Glenn – who was running his first race – by less than a full section after Glenn had some trouble late in the race and took a DNF. Justin Brown borrowed one of Jordan’s cars and began the process of learning how to race --- and had fun along the way. Jordan was pretty quick but had to make a car change after his car experienced motor failure.


*Dirt Track Saturday Night*
*Raced on The Florida Orange*
_JK East Coast Modified - stock._
_Dirt Late Model – any 4” flexi-style chassis, 4.5” Dirt Late Model body_
1. James “JP” Snyder – 99 (DLM)
2. Henry Snyder – 91 (JK Modified)
3. Stuart Andrews – 90 (JK Modified)
4. Mike Henry – 70 (DLM)
5. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 66 (JK Modified)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Miles – 7.140828 on Red

Yes. We raced 4” cars on The Florida Orange ---- which has no glue! This made for a very entertaining race as all of the cars were slipping and sliding and spent as much time sideways as they did going in a straight line. And, yes, those lap totals are for two-minute heats. JP was able to use his knowledge of the track from racing 1/32 cars to take a Win with a 4.5” Dirt Late Model bodied car on a 4” flexi-style chassis that he borrowed from Mike Henry. Henry Snyder was able to keep his car in a relatively straight line and edged Stuart for the runner-up spot. Mike Henry found his car looking like a turtle on its back a few times but still had a ton of fun and plenty of laughs. And Eddie learned too late that clean tires made huge difference as he was able to double the number of laps he was turning each heat toward the end of the race.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 2nd ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Henry Racing

I will say, the only reason the late models are a good idea,is that you have fenders so when your on red or black you can put the rear quarter panel on the wall and hammer down! And the only other "advantage" is that me and Jp where using under powered stock Parma motors with stock Parma gears so we couldn't help but find a little bit more forward bite than the better prepared,lighter,faster,better handling,more powerful modifieds
Rollin I hate to say it but we might have to make that a regular class!!!

I do l have a few ideas for rules
Modifieds 
same rules as always stock out of the box

Dirt late models 
2 piece Flexi chasis with hawk motor with a gear rule with any 4 1/2 inch dirt late model body ?


----------



## SCSHobbies

I say any flexi chassis.


----------



## johnnyroadglide

Good day all. I have been out of slot car racing for a long while but getting the bug back again. Are there specific days when a newbie can buy a new car and controller and get back on the track for some practice time to get comfortable again?
Thanks and looking forward to getting involved.
Johnny Roadglide


----------



## SCSHobbies

Any night your free except Monday's (they are closed) Johnny or Rollin will be there and will get you going. We race 1/24th on Wed and Saturdays and they are building a 1/32nd program to race on Fridays. 
JK makes a good Ready To Run car right out of the box its pretty good But Johnny usually has a custom built Ready To Race car for a little bit more money but its worth it :thumbsup:. 
Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Regarding the Dirt Late Model Class ----- Maybe even any flexi-style chassis except a Cheetah 11. They might be more fun if they don't handle too good. Maybe a Hawk 7 or a Sealed S16D. I dunno. I ordered a variety of 4.5" DLM bodies so that we can see what they look like.



Regarding a good practice night ------ Tuesday and/or Thursday would be perfect. Thursday is Test-N-Tune Night when you can run all night for $10 (if you have your own car and controller or we can rent you one.)


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> I say any flexi chassis.


Can we set the v. to 6 volts for M. Henry:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Not fair. I didn't even win the class I've been begging to run!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Lets just run them on 4.5" chassis like they are supposed to be...  They look better that way too.


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Not fair. I didn't even win the class I've been begging to run!!!


You Inspire me.


6 volts Jk


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin what web site can I goto to get a preview of the bodies? Jk?Parma??
And I agree with the hawk motor and cheatah 7,but open the gear rule up for both classes so we can at least try and tune the cars to get some forward bite.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Rollin what web site can I goto to get a preview of the bodies? Jk?Parma??
> And I agree with the hawk motor and cheatah 7,but open the gear rule up for both classes so we can at least try and tune the cars to get some forward bite.


I ordered a Parma Dirt Late Model and a Parma '05 Dirt Late Model as well as a JK Chevrolet Dirt Late Model, JK Ford Dirt Late Model, and a JK Pontiac Dirt Late Model so that we can see what they look like. They're hanging on the wall.

The JK bodies are a bit longer than the Parma bodies. 

For the Open-Wheel Modified cars we're going to keep the gear ratio stock (11:36 for a Falcon 7 motor and 10:36 for a Hawk 7 motor).

For the DLM's, I don't think we'll have a gear rule.

And as Buddy said ....................

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Henry Racing

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I ordered a Parma Dirt Late Model and a Parma '05 Dirt Late Model as well as a JK Chevrolet Dirt Late Model, JK Ford Dirt Late Model, and a JK Pontiac Dirt Late Model so that we can see what they look like. They're hanging on the wall.
> 
> The JK bodies are a bit longer than the Parma bodies.
> 
> For the Open-Wheel Modified cars we're going to keep the gear ratio stock (11:36 for a Falcon 7 motor and 10:36 for a Hawk 7
> !![/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/I][/B]


Rollin I was looking at Jk's website under vintage 4 1/2 bodies and saw they have firebird outlaw bodies could we use that body? Technically it is a late model just from the late 70s early 80s


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 2, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And …. Thank you to Bob Lee, John Parks, Tom Marlowe and Bill Fraden for building the “Eye In The Sky” race director’s stand. Very cool!


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 182
2. Charlie Dube – 181
3. Chad Edenfield – 180 + 9
4. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 180 + 3
5. Ryan Edenfield – 173
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 172
7. Greg Bridenstine - 157

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.718807 on Blue

Jordan Eber has made great strides since buying a car out of the case a few weeks ago. This week he took another big step and claimed his *First Win* in one of the closest races that we’ve seen. Jordan, Charlie, Chad and Bill Fraden traded the lead back and forth almost lap by lap. In the end, Jordan took the win, Charlie came from behind to grab second and Chad edged Bill by track position for the final spot on the podium. _(I’m pretty sure that Bill will give a pretty strong testimonial for his Difalco 30-band controller.)_ Ryan and Pinkie had their own race going for fifth with Ryan claiming the position by less than a full lap. Greg fought through some tweaked pans that caused his car to come off in unusual places. We’ll go through his car and have him up to speed in no time.


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 205
2. Rollin Isbell – 204
3. Bob “00” Lee – 189
4. Bill McDermott – 178
5. John “JT” Thompson – 150
6. John Parks – 137
7. Tom Marlowe – 193 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.289292 on Orange

First it looked like Tom had the race in hand. Then it looked like Buddy had the race in hand, Then it looked like I had the race in hand. And in the end, Buddy took the win after I drove the car off in the final heat. Bob was down on horsepower just a bit and Bill McDermott’s car developed some handling problems. JT was hanging around the leaders (as usual) until his car and John Parks car became entwined and both missed considerable time getting their cars straightened back out.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 5th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## SCSHobbies

And Rollin got a motor to last a whole race!! :hat: :hat::thumbsup:

Rollin if that car is going to run a whole race its time to get a new body... :tongue:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> And Rollin got a motor to last a whole race!! :hat: :hat::thumbsup:
> 
> Rollin if that car is going to run a whole race its time to get a new body... :tongue:


I guess that there's a fine line between *broken* and _*broken-in*_.

And that body crossed that line a few weeks ago.


----------



## hawk racing

buddy i agree with you but there needs to be a gear rule and a motor rule


----------



## Henry Racing

I agree. Back to my question bout the bodies. Can I run a camaro late model in the dirt class


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> I agree.


With what ?


----------



## TOM MAR

hawk racing said:


> buddy i agree with you but there needs to be a gear rule and a motor rule


In what ?


----------



## Henry Racing

What what?


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> What what?


You agree with WHAT!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*IF*... we establish a new class, it will probably start out as 4.5" Dirt Late Model bodies on a 4" chassis. I say 4" just because they tend to handle better than a 4.5" chassis. I could be persuaded either way. I have two or three 4.5" chassis sitting around with nothing to do.

There are a couple of companies that show Camaro and Firebird bodies in their catalog but I hear that they're not big sellers nationwide and, therefore, they don't produce very many at a time. That tends to lead to availability issues. For example, the JK Camaro has been discontinued but some of the distributors still have a few left. I really don't want another "Kelly Daytona" type of headache.

As for motors in a new class..... I like the ability to choose that we have in our 4" NASCAR class. It might be a place to try the new JK Hawk 6 which is a rebuildable motor priced under $18. 

As for what's what and what's the watt .... I have no idea. I think that Steve (Hawk) was agreeing with Buddy on using a 4.5" chassis and then suggested a gear and motor rule. Then I think Mike agreed with Steve. But I don't know if Mike was agreeing with the notion of a motor/gear rule or on using a 4.5" chassis.


----------



## SCSHobbies

4.5 dirt late models *NO GEAR RULES* China S16D or Hawk. :thumbsup:

The 4" JK modifieds have a gear rule.


----------



## Henry Racing

We need to start a new thread called the dirt track debate! Haha


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> We need to start a new thread called the dirt track debate! Haha


You already talk to yourself. :lol::jest::lol::devil:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 5, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Wesley Dean – 187
2. Bob “00” Lee – 186
3. John Parks – 181
4. Jordan Eber – 172
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 169
6. Greg Bridenstine – 155
7. Tom Setzer – 150
8. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 147
9. Rodney Miles – 91 (DNF – Handling)
10. Erik Setzer – 90 (DNF – Gear)

*Fast Lap* – Wesley Dean – 4.717954 on Green

In preparation for the *My Series* race coming up on Saturday, March 12th, we held laps and sections qualifying to set the two races. The Top Six qualifiers went to Race #2 and the remaining racers competed to see what two racers would transfer. Wes and Bob ran at the front the entire race and were able to secure the transfer spots. Parks kind of ended up in a race of his own and Jordan was able to edge Pinkie for the final spots in the Top 5. Greg improved over last week and earned his spot over Tom Setzer (good to see Tom back at the track) and E-Man. Rodney’s car was first down on horsepower and then decided not to handle so he retired to watch the Moto Cross event. Erik’s car munched a gear and also made an early exit.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 203
2. Eddie Broyles – 202
3. Buddy Houser – 198
4. Bob “00” Lee – 195
5. Tom Marlowe – 193
6. Wesley Dean – 192
7. Rollin Isbell – 185
8. Mike Henry – 177
9. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 161

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.500015 on Yellow

JT and Eddie put on a great show. JT drove his usual “Ice Man” race with a combination of good driving and a fast car. Then when Eddie bobbled going under the bridge late in the race, JT secured the victory. Buddy had started on the Pole from qualifying but couldn’t quite find the handling in the race but was able to hold off Bob Lee for the final spot on the podium. Bob said that he turned a personal best after transferring from the first race. Tom quite likely would have been a factor if some idiot with a white and red car hadn’t stopped in the bank while he was looking for his car. Once Tom re-tweaked his car after my stupidity he was turning some of the fastest laps in the race and edged Wes for the final spot in the Top 5. I finished about where I deserved and I’m not sure what happened to Mike during the race because it seemed like his car was fast. Bill Fraden qualified for the Main but didn’t quite have the horsepower in the race.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Buddy Houser – 222
2. Wesley Dean – 211
3. John Parks – 199
4. Jordan Eber – 182
5. Greg Bridenstine – 181
6. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 180
7. Mike Henry – 178 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.944811 on Green

Buddy drove the steadiest race and took a relatively easy win over Wes. Mike Henry was competing for the lead until late in the race when he withdrew with an ailing motor. Parks was once again in a race almost by himself and Jordan Eber won a close battle with Greg Bridenstine and E Man.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 9th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## BullFrog

A special message: This weekend at this state series race I will have my Boylan Sodas for Sale( Ice Cold).The Flavors are: Rootbeer-Creamy Red Rootbeer-Birch Rootbeer- Orange- Orange Creme- Creme- Ginger Ale- Black Cherry-Grape- Diet Rootbeer-Diet Orange Creme- Diet Black Cherry.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I just hope that no one ever tries to bear me in the category of bad luck. Seriously, I think the controller and gear in one night might be a sign of something.

Here's an interesting run of luck:

For Christmas, I got an awesome GT1 car, a "team project." My favorite chassis (all 0.025 C11), geared for me, with an awesome Jaguars color scheme.
I put it on the track to test, and within two minutes the motor was dead.
New motor!
But then GT1 is now allowing Hawk motors... and it had another Falcon installed. That's fine for NASCAR, except I had no NASCAR body. So I buy a prepaint and get it mounted just in time for qualifying...
...where I find out that my controller's shot.
So I borrow a controller and put the car out for racing. Fast, strong motor! Handles reasonably well. Except the motor was just a touch out of place, and the gear got ate up.

I am determined to have that car run a full race some day. When it does, I might even be able to challenge for a top three position, or possibly even a win!

Maybe it's time to break out the ol' rabbit's foot?


----------



## johnnyroadglide

*Anyone still race in HO?*

I know this is probably blasphemous to mention HO here but I am wondering if anyone, over the age of 40, still races HO in Jacksonville. I have a spare room to build an HO track but racing by myself is kind of pointless. So how would I find some other HO racers and make some connections? And I am not interested in racing with kids or teenagers..adults preferred..

Suggestions?


----------



## TOM MAR

Wingless Wonder said:


> Maybe it's time to break out the ol' rabbit's foot?


Maybe it would be a good idea to get rid of the rabbit's foot. It couldn't be too lucky. Just ask the Rabbit.:devil:


----------



## TOM MAR

Johnny, I don't know any HO racers. But I'm sure they are out there.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

TOM MAR said:


> Maybe it would be a good idea to get rid of the rabbit's foot. It couldn't be too lucky. Just ask the Rabbit.:devil:


Point... but I do know I did well with it at J&G, then did pretty good in 1/32 when I transferred it there, and my dice have always been decent enough when I put it on a dice bag, but without it I've had a series of horrendous luck (more DNFs - or even DNS's! - than I care to recall).

As for the rabbit, maybe he got a better, robotic foot? I wouldn't consider that so unlucky. He'd be the baddest rabbit around!


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Dont forget this weekend is the MY Series Race here in Jville. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the hours at _*Slot Car*_ _Raceway & Hobbies _ for the *My Series **Race Weekend *beginning on *Saturday, March 12th* in Jacksonville, Florida.

If you have any questions or need directions, call the store at 904-527-3504



*Hours*
*Thursday - 3/10 *- 6pm to 9pm - Test-N-Tune all night for $10

*Friday - 3/11 *- 2pm (or earlier -- call) to 10pm (or until people stop spending money  ) - Test-N-Tune all day/night for $10

*Saturday - 3/12 *- 8am (or earlier) to the end of racing

*Sunday - 3/13 *- 1pm - 5pm


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 9, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*



*Rental Car IROC*
_Champion Turbo-Flex chassis, Parma Deathstar / Pro Slot 16D Hybrid motor, Parma .035 Challenger Rental Car body_
1. Bob "00" Lee - 71
2. Bill McDermott - 70
3. John Bernard - 68 + 13
4. Eddie Stilley - 68 + 9
5. Chad Edenfield - 66
6. John Parks - 65
7. Jordan Eber - 61
8. Eric Bellamy - 56

*Fast Lap - * - Eddie Stilley - 5.757515 on Red

The track was just a bit too tacky from being cleaned and prepped on Monday night so we ran the Rental Fleet in an IROC-style race. Only the drivers changed lanes so sometimes you ended up just in front of the lap counter and sometimes you ended up just past the lap counter. Lots of fun ... and not too serious.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 172
2. Chad Edenfield - 166
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 164
4. Jordan Eber - 161
5. Steve Thoroman - 131
6. Bill McDermott - 128
7. Nicholas Thoroman - 127
8. Mike Latronico - 115

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.773540 on Purple

In preparation for the My Series race on March 12th we held Qualifying by laps and distance to divide the group. The Top 6 went directly to Race #2 and the remaining 8 qualifiers ran in Race #1 with a chance for the Top 2 to transfer to the second race. 

Bill McDermott was in the mix until a gear problem and that let John Parks earn a hard-fought Win. Chad edged Pinkie for the final two spots on the podium as they finished just ahead of Jordan Eber. Steve Thoroman and his son, Nicholas, made it to the track and finished in that order. Mike recently found the track and bought a couple of cars and is now setting about the task of learning to go left and right. Welcome!


*Race #2*
1. John Bernard - 195
2. Ryan Edenfield - 192
3. Bob "00" Lee - 187
4. Chad Edenfield - 186
5. Bill Fraden - 176
6. Tom Marlowe - 109

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.281228 on Yellow

John Parks passed on the transfer and I decided to just direct the race so we only ran 6 in Race #2. John Bernard earned the Win with Ryan Edenfield staying close throughout the race. Bob Lee just edged Chad for the final spot on the podium. Bill Fraden had some car trouble and fell just off the pace. Tom decided to use the race as a setup test-n-tune for the upcoming My Series Race.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 12th ..... My Series Race #3 ..... NASCAR, GT1, GTP, Group F, Group 12*


----------



## Mike R

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLIN!!!!!:hat::hat::hat:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Happy Birthday to Buddy, too! :hat::thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Come on Guy's we all can't have birthdays in March can we?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Come on Guy's we all can't have birthdays in March can we?


Sure. We could just throw one party (kind of like the race on Saturday) and cover everyone. My memory fails me .... What day is your birthday, Tom?

Buddy and I discovered that we share the same birthday a few years back when we were both at the Tax Collector renewing our tags at the last minute.


----------



## Mike R

Heck, I'll just bring in a birthday cake and some small plates when I come in Saturday for racing, that way we can cover everybody.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Sure. We could just throw one party (kind of like the race on Saturday) and cover everyone. My memory fails me .... What day is your birthday, Tom?
> 
> Buddy and I discovered that we share the same birthday a few years back when we were both at the Tax Collector renewing our tags at the last minute.


I did not know that or my memory is failing me too. I have been out of town for mine the last 10 years, or getting ready for the Speedway race as mine is the 27th.


----------



## Ragnar

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *Rollin, Buddy, and anyone else that is having a March Birthday:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## BOB LEE 00

I think that its funny that all of the SCR entries turned more laps in GT1 than they did in GTP. Maybe its time to get the GTP class back up and running??


----------



## Mike R

I've been preaching that for awhile Bob. That's the reason I had two cars built up for the My Series race last Saturday and let J.T. drive one to third place. If my own bad racing luck hadn't ocurred (Insert picture of Kyle H here), I probably would have beat him out for that spot. I love running GTP, even though it's one of our most expensive classes to run (motor cost, and one set of tires per race).

Mike R


----------



## Henry Racing

I like gtp it's fun fast and hard as hell to drive. I say more gtp!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

You won't find any complaints from me. I enjoy the GTP class.


----------



## robbins010408

so when are we going to start running GTP more? i like GTP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

robbins010408 said:


> so when are we going to start running GTP more? i like GTP


Every Saturday night that we have at least four Teched in.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 16, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*




*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 190
2. Ryan Edenfield - 184
3. Chad Edenfield - 181 + 7
4. Austin Houser - 181 + 4
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff- 178
6. Jordan Eber - 177
7. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 175
8. Charlie Dube - 170
9. Chris Satterfield - 134
10. Mike Latronico - 115

*Fast Lap* – John Parks - 4.663637 on Yellow

I wasn't at the track for this race but it looks like it was very competitive. Congratulations to John Parks, Ryan, and Chad for finishing on the podium.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 215 + 11
2. John "JT" Thompson - 212
3. Mike Rigsby - 209
4. Bob "00" Lee - 206
5. James "JP" Snyder - 194
6. John Bernard - 191
7. Bill McDermott - 178
8. Buddy Houser - 101 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.226442 on Blue

Congratulations to Tom, JT and Mike for finishing on the podium.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 19th ..... My Series Race #3 ..... NASCAR, GT1, GTP, Group F, Group 12*


----------



## Mike R

robbins010408 said:


> so when are we going to start running GTP more? i like GTP


So when we made the call for GTP last night, where were ya?

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thanks to Mike .... Even my GTP was ready to run!


----------



## TOM MAR

#27 - Good call Bake :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

Guess I need to get my two "Small Blocks" built back up for GTP so I can compare them to the "Big Blocks". I'll rob two of my State arm setups and add ball bearings to them and see if I can get a good running one for backups.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Mike R

Wasn't really pleased with the last "Small Block" I built, which is why I went with the "Big Blocks". Could have just been a dud arm I guess, but now that I've gone with the different springs and have a new batch of Gold Dust brushes, maybe that'll make a difference.

Mike R


----------



## Jordan Eber

Hey All, 

Just found this site while messing around online and figured i would sign up. See y'all tomorrow for the GT1 race.


----------



## TOM MAR

Jordan Eber said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just found this site while messing around online and figured i would sign up. See y'all tomorrow for the GT1 race.


Welcome to HT Jordan.:thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


Last week my fast motor died at a very youg age of 2 1/4 races  it was given a moment of silence and was thanked for its service of two 2nd place runs :thumbsup: Then into the trash... 
I have a fresh new motor in but i have not turned a lap with it yet. I hope its a front runner.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*

I'm looking forward to racing again. It's been about three weeks. New motor and a new body (that I'm already not happy with  ) .... so ..... can I run in the first race?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Jordan Eber said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just found this site while messing around online and figured i would sign up. See y'all tomorrow for the GT1 race.


Welcome to the neighborhood!! 

*See you Tonight!!! It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Mike R

Wizard Of Iz said:


> *It's Race Night!!!*
> 
> I'm looking forward to racing again. It's been about three weeks. New motor and a new body (that I'm already not happy with  ) .... so ..... can I run in the first race?


Sure, but you gotta run the track backwards from everybody else :tongue:

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Come on Mike you gotta be fair...
... & Left handed, behind his back, with his eyes closed.




Mike R said:


> Sure, but you gotta run the track backwards from everybody else :tongue:
> 
> Mike R


----------



## BullFrog

See Ya'll tonight....................
.......................... From the second tier


----------



## Mike R

TOM MAR said:


> Come on Mike you gotta be fair...
> ... & Left handed, behind his back, with his eyes closed.


Um...Tom....I thought he drove like that already

MR


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> Um...Tom....I thought he drove like that already
> 
> MR


You're Right! lol

Rollin Forget I said that, we'll get it straightened out tonight. :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 19, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Wesley Dean – 187
2. Jordan Eber – 170
3. Greg Bridenstine – 156
4. Allen Loper – 148
5. John Parks - 147

*Fast Lap* – John Parks – 4.718656 on Black

Wes showed the way and missed a pretty good race. Jordan showed that a new controller makes a NASCAR a lot easier to drive and Greg showed that practice pays off. Allen Loper was visiting from the Brunswick area and bought a car and jumped in with both feet.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 199
2. Buddy Houser – 192
3. Mike Rigsby – 191
4. Eddie Broyles – 189
5. Wesley Dean – 188
6. Rick Tomlinson – 182
7. Cory Duncan – 88 (DNF) 

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.610240 on Yellow

JT kept his winning streak going with another solid run. Behind him it was close for the whole race with Buddy eventually edging Mike Rigsby for the final two spots on the podium. Just another lap or so back, Eddie Broyles stayed just ahead of Wes and Rick for the next spots. Cory also was visiting from the Brunswick area and ran the car that Allen ran in the first race. A munched gear later, it was back on the hauler and will live to race another day.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Buddy Houser – 236
2. John “JT” Thompson – 235
3. Wesley Dean – 220
4. Jordan Eber – 215
5. John Parks – 210
6. Eddie Broyles – 207
7. Mike Rigsby – 57 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 3.727107 on Orange

Buddy won the class for the second race in a row. This time with a close win over JT. Wes showed that you can get a lot of miles out of a truly vintage wing car body and grabbed third. Jordan edged John Parks for the final spots in the Top 5. Eddie fought handling issues but managed to keep the car together to the end.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 23th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 23, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

A challenge for a growing race program is getting people of similar skill and experience levels grouped together so that they everyone has fun. Next week, we’ll try to get the program moving quicker so that we can break into three groups if at all possible so that everyone has a good time. All-in-all … another fun night of racing and we managed to finish before 9:30.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill McDermott – 179
2. Jordan Eber – 175 + 12
3. Charlie Dube – 175 + 8
4. Bill Fraden – 173
5. Lee Pinkstaff – 162
6. Chris Satterfield – 128
7. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 117
8. Mike Latronico, Jr. - 104

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.555087 on Yellow

Bill McDermott and Bill Fraden traded the lead early and then Bullfrog dropped off of the pace with some race damage. Once Mike Rigsby and Tom and Buddy tweaked on the car a bit, Bill was able to hang around for a Top 5. Meanwhile, Bill McDermott slipped away from the field. Jordan drove another solid race and Charlie fought back from a broken lead wire – and time off of the track – to round out the podium. Pinkie drove a solid race to round out the more experienced portion of the field. Chris Satterfield, Mike and Mike all showed improvement as the race went along as they begin their racing career at SCR&H. Hang in there …. You’ll be amazed at how quickly you’ll pick up the track with a little more practice.


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 213
2. Rollin Isbell – 209
3. Buddy Houser – 208
4. Bob “00” Lee – 207
5. Tom Marlowe – 201
6. John Parks – 189 + 16
7. Ryan Edenfield – 189 + 4
8. Chad Edenfield – 186
9. James “JP” Snyder – 148 

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.273519 on Purple

JT missed a good race just behind him. I am very happy with my car but not so happy with my driving. I can tell that it has been a few weeks since I raced. Buddy was coming hard and would have passed me if he had another 10 to 15 seconds as we were on the same lap at the end. Bob Lee drove the wheels off of his car – especially at the bottom of the track – to record another strong finish. Tom got an amazing number of laps for a car that significantly slowed fairly early in the race. Parks edged Ryan by less than a full lap while Ryan maintained family bragging rights for the week. JP’s car spent some time in the pits but he managed to rejoin the fray and finish the race.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 26th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## TOM MAR

Yes The car WAS fast when it was fast. It had a 215 + pace when the Parachute Deployed. 
LOL Can't really complain that was race # 5


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I wish my driving had matched the car. 

Of course .... it wasn't easy with my eyes closed and only using my left hand behind my back.


----------



## TOM MAR

Hey Guy's, here's the link for the speedway race this weekend. I was not going to post this until I visited the site tonite. It has last years top A main recording. I don't remember them being this fast. The track is about 290' long.

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/thunder.htm

See ya'll Wed. for a rematch in GT1.

Track cleaning on monday? lmk


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

WFT .... Good Luck this weekend. 

There will *definitely* be a track cleaning on Monday


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> WFT .... Good Luck this weekend.
> 
> There will *definitely* be a track cleaning on Monday


Thanks Rollin.
Hey any of you guy's want one of these motor break in machines ? 
One of the guy's has a much more motor master like mine for $35.

Give me a call & I'll pick it up.

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom,

Yes. Call me.


----------



## TOM MAR

Got the Message. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

Tom, if you can come up with another one for that price or close to it, yes I'll take one.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wizard Of Iz said:


> WFT .... Good Luck this weekend.
> 
> There will *definitely* be a track cleaning on Monday



Track cleaning has been moved up to today (Sunday) at 3pm.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Track cleaning has been moved up to today (Sunday) at 3pm.


Just got home, I have to assume too late.


----------



## Mike R

Tom, they were done when I left at 5PM. All Johnny had to do was spray it.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> Tom, they were done when I left at 5PM. All Johnny had to do was spray it.
> 
> Mike R


Cool, Thanks Mike. 
When will you next be at the track?


----------



## Mike R

Tom,

You have a PM

Mike


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> Tom,
> 
> You have a PM
> 
> Mike


Got it. :thumbsup: Thats Cool.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 26, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John Parks – 179
2. Rodney Miles – 178
3. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 177
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 176 + 8
5. Jordan Eber – 176 + 7
6. Greg Bridenstine – 167
7. Eddie “E Man” Miles - 158

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.780479 on Purple

What a great race! The Top 5 all took turns leading and were within two laps after six heats. In the end, experience and wisdom won the day as Parks claimed a narrow victory over Rodney Miles. Rodney would have made it even more interested if he hadn’t served a self-imposed “Rough Driving Time Out” penalty in the first heat. Bullfrog drove one of – if not _*the*_ – best races in NASCAR (Another happy Difalco convert) and captured the final spot on the podium. Pinkie also drove a great race, led for a number of laps and edged Jordan by less than a full section. Greg switched to a Falcon 7 motor and drove his best race and stayed in contention for most of the race. E Man fought through a handling issue and put up an excellent lap total with a stay-on strategy.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 198
2. Eddie Broyles – 194
3. Mike Rigsby – 193
4. Mike Henry – 178
5. James “JP” Snyder – 174
6. Rollin Isbell – 102 (Handling) 

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.655604 on Purple

Buddy slipped away from Eddie Broyles who was trying to work the kinks out of a 16D. And that let Mike keep the pressure on Eddie through most of the race with a good, close battle. Mike Henry had a strange handling car that finally got sorted out late and allowed him to turn the second fastest lap of the race. JP fought handling issues but did manage a Top 5. I spent part of the race working on my car to try to solve the handling issues and got it better toward the end, but nowhere near where it needs to be.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_

1. Mike Rigsby – 214
2. James “JP” Snyder – 213
3. Rollin Isbell – 210
4. Mike Henry – 190
5. Jordan Eber – 188
6. Eddie Broyles – 177 (DNF)
7. Buddy Houser – 104 (Horsepower)
8. John Parks – 10 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.163765 on Blue

It was really good to see the GTP cars on the track again. It had been too long. Mike came back from a couple of “dem racin’ deals” to edge “Kyle” by a little more than a lap. And I learned that I need more laps of practice to get the most out of a pretty darn good car. Mike Henry’s car was real fast at times, but is probably about due for a little freshening while Jordan Eber borrowed one of The Rigsby’s cars and filled out the Top 5. Eddie and Buddy both experienced horsepower issues that left them tweaking on their cars trying to find a little extra. And just as John was getting things on the right track, he ended up in “one of dem deals” that brought his night to an early end. 



*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Henry – 229
2. James “JP” Snyder – 228
3. Rodney Miles – 223
4. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 153 (DNF)
5. Jordan Eber – 24 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 3.679439 on Orange

Mike Henry broke out of a drought and returned to Victory Lane with a close win over JP. Rodney showed that he had the fastest car in the field on his way to the final spot on the podium. If he gets the handling to match the horsepower, we’re all in trouble.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 30th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Its Race Night!!!*


----------



## Mike R

WHAT HE SAID!!!


----------



## hawk racing

tom you have a pm
from hawk racing


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It's Race Night!!!


----------



## TOM MAR

hawk racing said:


> tom you have a pm
> from hawk racing


u do to


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 30, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

We still want to get the program moving quicker so that we can break into three groups if at all possible so that everyone has a good time. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 182
2. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 180
3. Charlie Dube – 177 + 18.95
4. Chad Edenfield – 177 + 18.94
5. Jordan Eber – 176
6. Bill Fraden – 164
7. Greg Bridenstine – 161
8. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 123
9. Mike Latronico, Jr. – 92

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield – 4.671760 on Yellow

Another real close race. Thank you to the turn marshals who made it possible to keep the green flag out as much as possible. The Top 5 all took turns at the point. In the end, Ryan slipped away by a couple of laps and claimed the Victory. Pinkie followed up his solid run from Saturday night with another great race and claimed the runner-up spot. The best race-within-a-race was for third. Charlie Dube edged Chad Edenfield by less than a fender to grab the final spot on the podium. And Jordan was close enough to grab the spot if either of them had bobbled. Bill Fraden struggled with the handling a bit but seemed to get the car sorted out toward the end of the race as did Greg. The Latronico’s improved their runs over last week and are spending the time to learn the in’s and out’s of how to make their cars better.


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 210
2. Tom Marlowe – 208 + 16
3. John “JT” Thompson – 208 + 14
4. Rollin Isbell – 206
5. Bob “00” Lee – 205
6. James “JP” Snyder – 194
7. Bill McDermott – 81 (Chassis)
8. Mike Rigsby – 56 (Handling) 

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.327720 on Yellow

Buddy described this race really well … He was just fast enough and other people had just enough trouble. Tom, JT, and Mike were trying the newly-approved Mazda Dyson body and it looks like it is capable of running with the Audi, Mercedes, and Porsche. In the end, Tom edged JT by the length of the bank for the final spots on the podium. I grabbed fourth after Bob bobbled in the doughnut as we rounded out the Top 5. JP, Bill, and Mike all experienced race-related damage that kept them off track or knocked them out of the race.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 2nd ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Mike R

Really a strange race indeed. Seemed like some parts of the track were ok, and other parts were really, really slick on every lane. After three excursions to the floor (one of which was my own stupidity) and one to the wall after I was put on the wrong lane, I figured the car had suffered enough and I didn't feel like taking the time to straighten it out anymore. If I had to do it over again, I would have run a set of cut JK donuts instead of factories and run my Audi body. I think that would have helped.

And Bill M. I'm sorry about the bank shot...didn't expect you to try to pass or run even with me on the bank.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

WE NEED INSTANT REPLAY!

jk


----------



## Mike R

It definitely wasn't pretty by any stretch of the imagination, Tom. I just didn't expect for him to try to run with me through the bank since I was on the inside. If I would have backed off and my car twitched..it would have been even worse I think, but it was bad enough. I could almost see it happening again Saturday night in NASCAR. Rollin was on the inside of me and I didn't expect to run up on him that fast in the bank and let off before I got to the apex...he let off too at the same time..and made it really really interesting to say the least.

Mike R


----------



## BullFrog

I want to apologize to both JT and Wesly (I think) for my big screwup. All I could think of was say stop and I missed the button on the first try. I'm more used to R/C's and when we say stop we stop. I've not ever seen a car do (and not with me running the computer)and I hope the next time I'll hit the buttom quicker. But I prefer not to see that again! 
Bill


----------



## TOM MAR

Bill, I think it took everyone off Guard.


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> It definitely wasn't pretty by any stretch of the imagination, Tom. I just didn't expect for him to try to run with me through the bank since I was on the inside. If I would have backed off and my car twitched..it would have been even worse I think, but it was bad enough. I could almost see it happening again Saturday night in NASCAR. Rollin was on the inside of me and I didn't expect to run up on him that fast in the bank and let off before I got to the apex...he let off too at the same time..and made it really really interesting to say the least.
> 
> Mike R


lol 
I hate it when I get put in the same position, but what can you do.:wave:


----------



## Mike R

Bill, I don't think there was much you could have done. Everyone's jaw dropped seeing a car go backwards on the starting lane...and before you can go WTF...and react it's already happened. Not anything you can do....unless you have reaction time like Superman..and we all know what happened to him..

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BTW .... I received an e-mail from Kenny Holton this morning letting me know that the Hillclimb at Miracle Mile Raceways in Ocoee, Florida was significantly damaged during the rain storms last week.

For now they are racing on the Figure 8 that had been used solely for rentals and birthday parties.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 2, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 188
2. John Parks – 184
3. Jordan Eber – 174 + 17
4. Bill Fraden – 174 + 2
5. Lee “Pinkie” PInkstaff – 173
6. Chris Robbins – 166
7. Greg Bridenstine – 159
8. Chris Satterfield – 122 

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.765511 on Green

JP sand-bagged his way into the first race and then – even with a competition caution – won comfortably. Parks drove an excellent race to take the runner-up spot by ten laps over a very close race between Jordan, Bill and Pinkie. Chris Robbins made it back to the track and got reacquainted pretty quick and edged Greg for the sixth spot. Chris Satterfield made his second start and did exactly what he was supposed to do --- got better every heat.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 201
2. Eddie Broyles – 198
3. Rollin Isbell – 189
4. Wesley Dean – 185
5. Darin Benson - 182
6. Rick Tomlinson – 180
7. Mike Henry – 105 (Handling)
8. John “JT” Thompson – 68 (Chassis)
9. Mike Rigsby – 56 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.554430 on Purple

Tom slipped away from Eddie and then held the margin despite Eddie turning the fast lap of the race. I snuck onto the podium when some of the other front-runners experienced issues. Wes took fourth after being involved in a spectacular first-lap wreck that you had to see to believe. Darin “Shake” Benson edged Rick “Bake” Tomlinson for the final spot in the Top 5. Mike Henry suffered handling issues while JT was the other participant in the first lap train wreck and didn’t return until late in the event.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_

1. Rollin Isbell – 209
2. Eddie Broyles – 208
3. James “JP” Snyder – 203
4. Mike Henry – 201
5. Mike Rigsby – 116 (DNF)
6. Chris Robbins / Tom Marlowe – 157 (DQ – Driver Change)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.226348 on Orange

Mike Rigsby had the fast car through the first few heats and then couldn’t get the Lexan magnets turned off. That left Eddie Broyles in the lead through the middle of the race until a rough heat on Red allowed me to pull within one lap after six heats. I was able to slip away in the final heat for the Win. (It’s been a while!!!) JP edged Mike Henry for the final spot on the podium. Chris Robbins’ car was fast but tweaked. So Tom began to work on the car for a couple of heats and set fast lap in the process.






*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 6th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 6, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

Three Good Races

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve Thoroman – 149
2. Nicholas Thoroman – 139
3. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 129
4. Aaron Sapp – 118

*Fast Lap* – Steve Thoroman – 5.265658 on Purple

Steve and his son, Nicholas have been working on getting cars sorted out so that they can race more and it paid off as they took the top two positions. Mike was solo on Wednesday and grabbed the final spot on the podium. Aaron and his family were visiting from the Brunswick area …. So we got him to race. Despite a wall-shot that led to some time in the pits, Aaron broke the 100 lap mark in his first race.


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 189
2. Jordan Eber – 186 + 17
3. John Parks – 186 + 11
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 179
5. Nathan Pickett – 176
6. Charlie Dube – 175
7. Bill Fraden – 170 
8. Chad Edenfield – 92 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap* – John Parks – 4.616314 on Green

This group of drivers put on a great show every time they take to the track. The cars are very evenly matched and the race came down to who was having a “hot” night. That would be Ryan Edenfield. Ryan led or ran at the front the whole race but always knew that there were others nipping at his heels. Jordan drove his personal best race in terms of number of laps and set his best lap time in edging Parks for the runner-up position by a few sections. Pinkie drove another solid race to grab fourth and Nathan made good use of his visit from Georgia to grab the final spot in the Top 5. Charlie Dube brought spectators but couldn’t get the car to handle like it usually does. Bill Fraden fought through a sometimes ill-handling car to take seventh. Chad’s car on the other hand took one shot too many and even with some “professional help” had to retire. 


*Race #3*
1. Tom Marlowe – 213
2. John “JT” Thompson – 212
3. Bob “00” Lee – 207
4. Buddy Houser – 205
5. Mike Rigsby – 204
6. Bill McDermott – 186
7. Rollin Isbell – 77 (DNF – Motor)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.225955 on Yellow

JT and Tom put on a great race and both took turns at the point. Late in the race JT’s motor slowed just enough that Tom was able to slip away and take the Win. Bob Lee’s car is fast. Really fast. Fast enough that he was able to outduel last week’s winner, Buddy Houser for the final spot on the podium. And Buddy was able to stay just far enough ahead of Mike for the final two spots in the Top 5. Bill McDermott moved up to the next level and ran a very solid race.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 9th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## hawk racing

What a good night of racing we had i fiinally got the monkey off my back for now.
the more the car ran the faster it was getting thanks to jt and the practice that has
made the on track racing even better. nicholas made even more laps this week than 
he has made since his first race 99 laps to his best laps of 139 laps. Good job my son
i'm just proud that he like to do this hobby as much as i'am. To all racers at the hobby shop from Hawk Racing thank you for all of your help and support. Rollin and Johnny 
you to are first class what a place to go and have fun.

Thank you again
Hawk Racing
Nichloas and Steven


----------



## BullFrog

Rollin I did not switch cars- I switched back to my normal body. I've only got two cars runable- my GTP and NASCAR, the wing car has no motor or tires.


----------



## TOM MAR

BullFrog said:


> Rollin I did not switch cars- I switched back to my normal body. I've only got two cars runable- my GTP and NASCAR, the wing car has no motor or tires.


U have a GT1 :thumbsup:


----------



## BullFrog

yeah your right GT1. So we can't change bodies in the race or we'll get DQ'ed?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

You can change everything except the chassis and the body.

We've probably never made that real clear, but it's a fairly common rule in slots.

No big deal.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good run for Hawk racing Wed night. :thumbsup:

Running 3 groups really did not take that long and the races were super competitive. :thumbsup:


----------



## BullFrog

I was never told about this. My comment changing the body rules is sort of riduculas.I can change motors -tires,gears and any thing else except a chassis or body?I know this isn't r/c racing that I'm more familar with but changing a body? Next time I won't paint anything more noticable than my fl.red/pink and switch to a silver paint job.Not even the person helping me change bodies said anything.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Bill, 

I really didn't mean to point the finger at you. As you were unaware of the rule, I will ammend the results.

I have no idea where the body rule began. Perhaps it originated to keep guys from having one of everything so that they can switch body styles from lane to lane to use the one that worked best on a particular lane. More downforce on a lane with tight corners, less downforce on a lane with gentle corners, etc.

I'm sure other people have slipped one by me (and every other race director) and changed whole cars without getting caught by painting all of their cars the same scheme. It's really on the honor system. A bunch of guys have let me know that they're changing cars and/or bodies knowing that they're going to take a DQ but they want to either experiment or save a good car for another night.


Personally, I've always thought that in our State series where there are move-ups; we should allow guys to tech in one additional body - identical style as the original - so that he could start the next race with a fresh body if he earns a move-up. Under the current rules, a guy who has his bumper ripped off in his gears in the first race technically should not be allowed to start the second race because his car no longer passes tech. He should at least be required to tape/staple on a piece of Lexan to create a new bumper.


----------



## TOM MAR

My understanding was that you start with a CAR (Body & Chassis) Everything else can be replaced,
The reason for this was to keep costs down, at the same time keep it realistic. When this rule was created you could still change engines in nascar (during a race) This has been a rule in slot cars since before J & G . I myself have been D.Q.ed many times for it. 

I agree with Rollin about teching in a 2nd body for a bump up racer.
In our races (weekly) I don't see any problem with either being DQed or not. 
It just keeps it easier having the same rules everwhere you go. 
Not pointing fingers, I just feel its best to leave some things alone. 
I would have changed bodies in my race if I knew I could without being DQed. 
I don't mind making exceptions, but it does create problems. 
I suggest handing out rules flyies again for everyone to read, & doing so every 3 or 4 months to keep everyone up to date on rules or changers.
This is only my opinion, If this upsets anyone I'll apoligize now.

But rules are rules, we need to either live by them, change them or scrap them.

Tom


----------



## Mike R

This rule has been around for awhile and I ran into it in 2008 at the My Series race in Homasassa. I was running in 2nd place in the Amateur Nascar main after three heats. My body got tore up pretty bad after being collected in someone elses mess, thumbed by Marty, and having Stuart put someone else's car down in my lane. I had to tape it to continue, but then got caught up in a bad one in front of the driver's station and sucked the body into the gears, locked the motor, and ate a magnet. Needless to say I had to take an 8th place finish, but would have loved to have been able to change the body before it got really trashed up. Me being honest...I just pulled my car, yet I watched a younger racer in the same race swap out bodies with one painted exactly the same as the one he took off. He finished the race where I stayed on the sidelines. But I was honest about it and knew the rule as it was explained to me by Buddy when I got back into racing over when he had the track.

I think I even had Bill Pinch bring this up a year or so ago about being able to tech in an extra body just in case this happened. To me, it seemed a shame for someone to travel 200 miles or so to race and then get knocked out because of a body folding up.

As long as everyone goes by the same rules, it's all good.

Mike R


----------



## BullFrog

Since slot car has not been my main stay for racing I was never aware of such a rule. And since I've raced R/C's we never had any such rule. The only thing we had to do is race our concours or best paint winning body and make one lap. We then could switch the body out if we chose to do so. If I had known that that was a DQ, I would not have switched bodies.The only time you'll see me at a state race is when it's here. I travel and have traveled enought for R/C's.
My personnel opinion is You should not be able to change motors or tires also on this list. Otherwise you should be able to change a body. Again this is my personel opinion about changing a body. Having to read I was DQ'ed because of this a day later on the internet took me by supprise (again). Again these are my personnel opinions and now that I know I'll not do this anymore.


----------



## TOM MAR

RULES are or were available at the counter.

Get a copy & read them. 

I DO NOT dissagree that the rule sholud NOT be tweaked or changed. 

This is Slot Car Racing NOT R/C It has Never been the SAME rules. 

Rules either apply or they do not.


----------



## BullFrog

Nope they aren't the same . And I strongly disagree with this rule. Since most of us don't travel to the state races why do we have to follow this rule. I'm here just to have fun. If not it's time for a change.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We're probably a little more lenient in our local racing on the body rules than some other areas because we've allowed a little extra for wear and tear.

I admit that I don't catch everything, but when I do catch something I have brought it to the racer's attention and asked them to "get right" by the next race. Everyone has been very cooperative. Without exception. For example, I let a racer know last week that it was his last race for the body that no longer had a rear bumper. He said, "Yes, sir. No problem."

Yes, rule books are available at the counter. We're on the *Purple* version. The only change from the previous version was for motors in GT1 to the Hawk 7.


----------



## TOM MAR

BullFrog said:


> Nope they aren't the same . And I strongly disagree with this rule. Since most of us don't travel to the state races why do we have to follow this rule. I'm here just to have fun. If not it's time for a change.


The RULE originated for local racing & was adoped to major events. It is a rule in most houses so racers can VISIT other tracks without suprises Not for state races.

The rule IS Sound! WE need it!

Get rid of the rule you make teching a night mare. 

WE HAVE BEEN THERE. 

Try changing a motor between heats, then compare bodies & motors. 

We are all there to have fun, We ALL have a lot invested. 

If we need to change the rules for everyone to have fun then fine.

If you read the results in the past you will see most all of us DQed for changing bodies or cars. Unfortunatly the race director can not always know what is changed..
I do not have a problem with a DQ for it, it just opens the door for a friend to win & I turn it into a test & tune.


----------



## BullFrog

Tom you have a PM


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> You can change everything except the chassis and the body.
> 
> We've probably never made that real clear, but it's a fairly common rule in slots.
> 
> No big deal.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:See ya'll for GT1 Wed.


----------



## TOM MAR

Sho're is quiet in 'ere

NO WAY I'm Letting this be on page 2.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!


----------



## TOM MAR

Bullfrog u have a PM


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank you, Tom.

Way too much work this week!



*Yes, It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Thank you, Tom.
> 
> Way too much work this week!
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, It's Race Night!!!*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:& a dittooooo!


----------



## TOM MAR

Great Run JT ! :thumbsup:

I may be late Saturday, but I should make it.

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 9, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John Parks – 185
2. Rodney Miles – 181
3. Rick Tomlinson – 180
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 174 + 17
5. Jordan Eber – 174 + 6
6. Charlie Dube – 168 + 16
7. Greg Bridenstine – 168 + 15
8. Eddie “E Man” Miles - 148

*Fast Lap* – Unknown

Sorry about no Fast Lap. We had a paper jam after the second heat that damaged the print cartridge. Parks battled a couple of people throughout the race and trailed at one point before pulling away at the end. Rodney got over his first lap incidents and accidents to put strong pressure on John but had to settle for runner-up. Rick fought an ill-handling car that is only about $12.84 from being quick again. It seems like Jordan ends up on the same lap as someone just about every week. This time Pinkie finished a little more than a half lap ahead. Charlie got a “Hall Pass” to come out and play on a Saturday night, borrowed a car and was able to just edge Greg for the sixth spot. Good race between those two all night. E Man was just a bit down on horsepower but still ran the car as hard as it would go.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles – 200
2. James “JP” Snyder – 198 + 19
3. John “JT” Thompson – 198 + 8
4. Mike Rigsby – 193
5. Rollin Isbell – 187
6. Darin Benson – 180 (?? – hard to read)
7. Mike Henry – 98 (Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.562262 on Yellow

Eddie has made good use of his Precision Slot chassis jig and a fresh Falcon motor to take the Win. JP stayed close but faded late but still held on to second over JT by track position. Mike was just a few laps back and beat me by six and I had about the same distance over Darin. Mike struggled with a handling issue and after a couple of attempts, decided to park the Exxon Valdez.




*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Henry – 236
2. Mike Rigsby – 235
3. James “JP” Snyder – 231
4. Eddie Broyles – 227
5. John “JT” Thompson – 226
6. Nathan Pickett – 210
7. Jordan Eber – 209
8. Greg Bridenstine – 186
9. Rodney Miles – 168 (DQ – Driver Change)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.781230 on Green

It was the Mike and Mike Show throughout the race. We were a bit short on marshals so we ran Crazy Lanes which made for mostly clean racing. JP ran third and Eddie was able to just stay ahead of JT to round out the Top 5. Nathan Pickett made it to the track just as we were putting the cars on the line but got to run one more race while he was visiting from Georgia and edged Jordan for sixth. Greg has gotten most of the good out of his Hawk 7 while Rodney couldn’t quite find the handle. And I enjoyed driving Rodney’s car after a couple of tweaks. It’s _fast!_



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 13th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 13, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 187
2. Ryan Edenfield – 179
3. Chad Edenfield – 175
4. Chris Satterfield – 126
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 124 (Motor)
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 120
7. Mike Latronico, Jr. – 111 

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield – 4.663821 on Yellow

Jordan and Ryan ran together through the halfway point and then Jordan slipped away for a relatively comfortable Victory. Ryan was able to stay just fast enough to edge his brother, Chad for the Runner-Up spot. Pinkie got all of the good out of his motor and missed a heat plus while getting a new Hawk 7 installed. Chris Satterfield had a good run and was able to edge the Mike Latronico father and son team in their race within the race. 


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 216 + 6 *New Track Record*
2. Rollin Isbell – 208
3. Mike Rigsby – 202
4. Buddy Houser – 198
5. Tom Marlowe – 191 
6. Bob “00” Lee – 184 (DNF - Motor)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.225899 on Orange

JT set a _New Track Record_ on his way to taking a comfortable Victory. Congratulations! I might have turned a personal best --- and got beat by eight. Mike Rigsby also broke the 200 Lap mark to round out the podium with another solid run. Buddy couldn’t find a way to keep the car’s turbo spooled up and had to settle for fourth. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 16th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Henry Racing

Thats not right!!!! Tom and Bob getting disqualified for changing cars?!!??I am unaware of this rule!!






Just kidding. Btw cole trickle will be making a debut this sat.


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Btw colt trickle will be making a debut this sat.


Don't you mean Cole Trickle?


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin what time does the shop open Friday?


----------



## Mike R

Henry Racing said:


> Rollin what time does the shop open Friday?


Same as any other night during the week.....6 PM...or when Johnny or Rollin get there..whichever is sooner..

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing ..... did you make it out on Friday night?


----------



## BOB LEE 00

"Tom and Bob swapped cars so that Tom could try to diagnose whether Bob’s problem was chassis or motor related. As a “thank you”, Bob cooked Tom’s motor in the final heat."

Nope, that was not the case at all. I knew that it was about time for the motor to expire and it did, all night long. We never swapped cars and it was mine that smoked the last heat of the race not Toms. The motor slung so many windings out of the motor that it cooked itself. But if you feel it nessary to DQ me for something that never happened GO AHEAD  I also never had a problem with the chassis. jk


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Wth???


----------



## Mike R

I don't remember Bob swapping cars either. I know his motor slowed way down as did mine (didn't even get a race out of it), but I never saw him swap anything.

Rollin, I think we need to approach Jerry about the Hawks going out prematurely. I've gone from getting 5 races out of a motor, to putting one in and not even finishing a race before it slows down. Jerry needs to stand good on some of these motors, or I'll go back to running Falcons. I can't afford $12 every week for a motor that won't break in and won't finish a race before smoking. I'm having more problems now with Hawk 7's than I ever had.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

BOB LEE 00 said:


> "Tom and Bob swapped cars so that Tom could try to diagnose whether Bob’s problem was chassis or motor related. As a “thank you”, Bob cooked Tom’s motor in the final heat."
> 
> Nope, that was not the case at all. I knew that it was about time for the motor to expire and it did, all night long. We never swapped cars and it was mine that smoked the last heat of the race not Toms. The motor slung so many windings out of the motor that it cooked itself. But if you feel it nessary to DQ me for something that never happened GO AHEAD  I also never had a problem with the chassis. jk


lol, I still ran more laps than you. :wave:

Also you told him we were joking about trading cars cause we were both having problems, he probably just misunderstood.


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> I don't remember Bob swapping cars either. I know his motor slowed way down as did mine (didn't even get a race out of it), but I never saw him swap anything.
> 
> Rollin, I think we need to approach Jerry about the Hawks going out prematurely. I've gone from getting 5 races out of a motor, to putting one in and not even finishing a race before it slows down. Jerry needs to stand good on some of these motors, or I'll go back to running Falcons. I can't afford $12 every week for a motor that won't break in and won't finish a race before smoking. I'm having more problems now with Hawk 7's than I ever had.
> 
> Mike R


Agreed, can you order me a rebuildable hawk? Maybe do some R&D.


----------



## SCSHobbies

The Hawk 6 could be a possible answer but its more $$ and i'm still not clear on if it is faster or slower than a H7 or F7. I think Mike told me that a H6 is about the same as a F7 but with a Puppy Dog arm ($25) it falls somewhere in the middle of the H7 and F7. We do not want to jump into changes but maybe someone could run one and let us know. If they are close in performance maybe either one?? but Cost... H7 & F7= $12 H6=$16 H6+Puppy Dog is around $41 and that to me is a harder sell. Has anyone tried the ProSlot mini motors? cost? but then we would lose JK sponsorship.
I know some people have had/still have problems with them but Personally the H7 has been good to me. I have had more rockets than duds. My last 2 ran good til the motor brushes were wore out. I think the brushes are softer than they say. My new bullet for this week i only broke in for 10mins at 3v and about 5mins at 5v. I dont know how it runs yet but I might get a chance to try it tonight. 
FYI i run 11/35 or 11/36 (I can not tell much diff between the too, 36 prob lives a lil longer in theory).


----------



## Mike R

Buddy,

I'm talking about a Hawk 7 that only had track breakin....got down into the 4.1's in break in, and during the race ran slower and slower. Probably 35 minutes total run time, and it's gone already. Very little brush material left, and this is at 11/35 recommended gear ratio with an aluminum cooler on the motor to help cool it.

I had excellent luck with the Hawk 7's when the first came out, and was a big supporter of using them. Now, I can see the quality isn't there as it once was, and I'm going broke buying Hawk 7 motor's which I am getting ready to stop doing.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BOB LEE 00 said:


> "Tom and Bob swapped cars so that Tom could try to diagnose whether Bob’s problem was chassis or motor related. As a “thank you”, Bob cooked Tom’s motor in the final heat."
> 
> Nope, that was not the case at all. I knew that it was about time for the motor to expire and it did, all night long. We never swapped cars and it was mine that smoked the last heat of the race not Toms. The motor slung so many windings out of the motor that it cooked itself. But if you feel it nessary to DQ me for something that never happened GO AHEAD  I also never had a problem with the chassis. jk



Sorry 'bout that. 





TOM MAR said:


> lol, I still ran more laps than you. :wave:
> 
> Also you told him we were joking about trading cars cause we were both having problems, he probably just misunderstood.



That's a nice way of saying .... crazy!:freak:




Mike R said:


> "...... Rollin, I think we need to approach Jerry about the Hawks going out prematurely. I've gone from getting 5 races out of a motor, to putting one in and not even finishing a race before it slows down. Jerry needs to stand good on some of these motors, or I'll go back to running Falcons. I can't afford $12 every week for a motor that won't break in and won't finish a race before smoking. I'm having more problems now with Hawk 7's than I ever had.
> 
> Mike R



I've gone through more than I care to as well. Something's goofy. We know that all of these motors come out of the same factory in China and probably at about the same time, yet we've gone from having Hawk 7's with motor brushes that took *f-o-r-e-v-e-r* to break in to motor brushes that seem to vanish in record time. That's a real lack of quality control and a real problem in consistency.

I think we all want to keep the racing affordable. And while the track needs to make a buck, I sure don't want to do that on the backs of the racers with motors that don't last a "reasonable" amount of time.

I've had this conversation with Jerry. He says that in spite of the 11:35 recommendation on the package, that the Hawk 7 should be run with a 10-tooth pinion. All of JK's Ready-To-Run cars with a Hawk 7 come with a 10 for that reason. I think that might be motor-supplier speak for, _we know we have a problem and hope to solve it by slowing things down._ It's kind of like Ford setting the speedometer 5 mph fast so that their customers will slow down and get better gas mileage. (Meanwhile ... Ford drivers clog up the left-hand lane.)





TOM MAR said:


> Agreed, can you order me a rebuildable hawk? Maybe do some R&D.


We got two of the Hawk 6 motors in last week. Eddie Broyles bought one to see what's inside and report. Sunday afternoon I asked Johnny to put the other one in a car and see what it does stock and then cut the brushes and see what it does with the "Mike Swiss Brush Mod". I tried to order more this week from Pete, but he's out. So, I ordered a few from Eagle so they should be in on Friday.


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> Buddy,
> 
> I'm talking about a Hawk 7 that only had track breakin....got down into the 4.1's in break in, and during the race ran slower and slower. Probably 35 minutes total run time, and it's gone already. Very little brush material left, and this is at 11/35 recommended gear ratio with an aluminum cooler on the motor to help cool it.
> 
> I had excellent luck with the Hawk 7's when the first came out, and was a big supporter of using them. Now, I can see the quality isn't there as it once was, and I'm going broke buying Hawk 7 motor's which I am getting ready to stop doing.
> 
> Mike R


I hate to disagree,but I do not believe the quality is dropping. There has always been a problem with them.
Eddie got all the bad ones now we are. The last 2 I bought lasted 6 heats combined. Mike I thimk your luck & mine took a holiday. :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> "......
> FYI i run 11/35 or 11/36 (I can not tell much diff between the too, 36 prob lives a lil longer in theory)."


I have geared all of my Hawk 7's 11:35


I saw on OWH that the USRA used handout Hawk 7 motors at the Nats this year. Amateur National Champion, Ron Hershman:jest: reported that a few went poof during practice from too aggressive of gearing but that once people changed to a more conservative gear ratio, they had no motor failures.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> (Meanwhile ... Ford drivers clog up the left-hand lane.)



Don't be mad at them, they got the pedal to the floor!
View attachment 131271
View attachment 131270


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Don't be mad at them, they got the pedal to the floor!
> View attachment 131271
> View attachment 131270


About 10 of us spent 10-12 miles in Mississippi today stuck behind a Ford Focus from Oklahoma in the left-hand lane running door-handle-to-door-handle with a Ford Explorer from Louisiana in the right-hand lane. At just under 65mph. 

Just enough to drive us speed crazed morons insane.:freak:


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> About 10 of us spent 10-12 miles in Mississippi today stuck behind a Ford Focus from Oklahoma in the left-hand lane running door-handle-to-door-handle with a Ford Explorer from Louisiana in the right-hand lane. At just under 65mph.
> 
> Just enough to drive us speed crazed morons insane.:freak:


Some ford driversare only guilty of being a first time buyer that cannot afford to sell it.
But that sounds like two repete buyers. And we all know you can't fix stupid!


In NO way does this apply to any fellow racers or friends that drive Fords


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Some ford driversare only guilty of being a first time buyer that cannot afford to sell it.
> But that sounds like two repete buyers. And we all know you can't fix stupid!
> 
> 
> In NO way does this apply to any fellow racers or friends that drive Fords



In fact .... most slot car racers that I know - including the ones that drive Fords - drive nice and fast. 

I'm pretty sure I've caught more than one riding down the middle of a double-yellow pretending that they're on the Yellow lane.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> In fact .... most slot car racers that I know - including the ones that drive Fords - drive nice and fast.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've caught more than one riding down the middle of a double-yellow pretending that they're on the Yellow lane.


I guess ya can't blame um. If I had a Ford that actually ran I'd get excited & drive it fast too!
LMAO


Jk Ford people I speak of my experience with their products.


----------



## Henry Racing

Wizard Of Iz said:


> In fact .... most slot car racers that I know - including the ones that drive Fords - drive nice and fast.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've caught more than one riding down the middle of a double-yellow pretending that they're on the Yellow lane.


This also pertains to goofy kids in Nissan titans


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> This also pertains to goofy kids in Nissan titans


u wish! lol

jk


----------



## Henry Racing

I'm not too concerned with the life span Id like to know were all the power went,when we first started racing hawk wings they were AWSOME! now they seem to have a little less punch in the bottom end. Is it the way we are breaking them in or is it the folks in china cheating us on our power?


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> I'm not too concerned with the life span Id like to know were all the power went,when we first started racing hawk wings they were AWSOME! now they seem to have a little less punch in the bottom end. Is it the way we are breaking them in or is it the folks in china cheating us on our power?


Mike, I don't believe for a moment it's the breakin procedure we use.
I tend to think it would be because of changes in brush materials, wire quality, worn equipment
(more likely out of adjustment).
Examples of this would be; bushings not seated or not properly seated.
Comm severly out of round (druing installation).
Poor conductivity in the brush/arm assembly.
Epoxy balancing out of adjustment or in accurate.

These things happen when trying to improve a product, like stopping comm's from coming loose
It may be none of these things, & I truly doubt it is on purpose. Of course I could be wrong.

It could be our luck ran out, or the gear ratios we are running. Or changes in materials for economic or lack of availability.

hopfully they will get the bugs worked out.

Tom


----------



## Mike R

Henry Racing said:


> I'm not too concerned with the life span Id like to know were all the power went,when we first started racing hawk wings they were AWSOME! now they seem to have a little less punch in the bottom end. Is it the way we are breaking them in or is it the folks in china cheating us on our power?


Yep, I'd like to come across another one like the first one I had for my wing car. That sucker would run 3.6's repeatedly and get down to the 3.45's pretty good. Haven't had one like that since, and it's a shame it died before I ever got to run it in a race.

I'd also love to have another one of the original Hawk wing bodies that I had. That thing was awesome...only lasted three races before it got totaled out though.

Mike R


----------



## "Shake"

That's all we need, The over acting Tom Cruise showing up at the track......


----------



## "Shake"

Wizard Of Iz said:


> About 10 of us spent 10-12 miles in Mississippi today stuck behind a Ford Focus from Oklahoma in the left-hand lane running door-handle-to-door-handle with a Ford Explorer from Louisiana in the right-hand lane. At just under 65mph.
> 
> Just enough to drive us speed crazed morons insane.:freak:



Why didn't you just tap them and put them into the wall?


----------



## "Shake"

TOM MAR said:


> Some ford driversare only guilty of being a first time buyer that cannot afford to sell it.
> But that sounds like two repete buyers. And we all know you can't fix stupid!
> 
> 
> In NO way does this apply to any fellow racers or friends that drive Fords



Glad you included that final note about fellow drivers, cause "Bake" is a Ford man and we don't want him going ballistic on anyone. He has one of those hidden "Mean Streaks" about him and he will continually put you into the wall, to get his point across. Lol


----------



## TOM MAR

"Shake" said:


> That's all we need, The over acting Tom Cruise showing up at the track......


WHATTTT?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I'm on vacation ......but it's still .....

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## TOM MAR

*Where Were You!!!*

BLACK,WHITE,RED!!!


----------



## "Shake"

TOM MAR said:


> WHATTTT?



This was in reply to Mike Henry's quote "btw Cole Trickle will be making a debut this sat". and you do know who Cole Trickle was played by right? You got it, the over acting Tom Cruise.........Wake up Tom, the world is passing you by...lol. PS Thanks for all your help last Saturday, it made a huge difference. You da man!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

I meant to grab the race results but I forgot too. 
Good close racing last night. 
I found that my new motor is good but not as good as Mike & Bob's. They have the muscle right now. 

See everyone Saturday Night!!


----------



## Mike R

Buddy,

My car is not that fast. You guys were already in the 4.3 range before I even got
to a lane where I broke into the 4.3's. I hit high 4.3's on Blue, and got into the lower 4.3's on Purple and Yellow. We won't talk about Black lane...it was pretty punchless. Just about everyone out there was faster down the straight than me, where my car excelled was cornering speed, and that's more than likely due to the fact I re-blueprinted the chassis Tuesday evening to use .730's in the rear instead of the .720's it was set up for. I got a better gear mesh in the process and the car was quieter and just handled like it was on rails. My only bad lane was on Red, and like Tom said...Red was SLICK!!. Mine still had the same motor from last week that could only manage 202 laps, but I cleaned it, zapped the magnets, and just worked on the chassis. I think Tom and Bob had the horsepower motors. I could hang with Tom at times.....but just didn't have the ponies to get by him, but considering my driving ability...hanging is a good thing.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

"Shake" said:


> This was in reply to Mike Henry's quote "btw Cole Trickle will be making a debut this sat". and you do know who Cole Trickle was played by right? You got it, the over acting Tom Cruise.........Wake up Tom, the world is passing you by...lol. PS Thanks for all your help last Saturday, it made a huge difference. You da man!!!


To be honest Mike did not say"Cole Trickle" he said "Colt Trickle" . As usual your lack of attention to detail has you struggling. Thats why Bake is faster.

LOL JK, I couldn't resist

The world, thats a story I won't comment on right now.:wave:

As far as helping you, You are Welcome, just glad I could.

(Bake really isn't faster, just Lucky)


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> BLACK,WHITE,RED!!!



I presume that "someone" hooked up wrong?????

I almost messed up at Bill's track. His hookups are Red, Black, White --- or something like that.

I should be there Saturday night. And I hear that "Fast" Eddie Stilley might be able to make an appearance.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I presume that "someone" hooked up wrong?????


Yup. No Names.


----------



## "Shake"

Henry Racing said:


> Thats not right!!!! Tom and Bob getting disqualified for changing cars?!!??I am unaware of this rule!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Btw cole trickle will be making a debut this sat.



As you can see above, he did say cole trickle, so I do pay attention...Please, if you take paying attention away from me, I have nothing...I can't drive, can't set my cars up, and very seldom do my cars look good, I might as well go jump off the highest bridge, so if I'm not at the track Saturday night, then I must be at the bottom of the river.:wave: And btw, when talking with Bake Thursday he reminded me that GMC and Chevy had to be bailed out with money from the government, but "FORD" is still running strong on their own! And he wasn't wearing a smile on his face when he said it. I'm not a Ford man myself, but I did warn you that he will go ballistic on you, when putting down Ford's.


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Thats not right!!!! Tom and Bob getting disqualified for changing cars?!!??I am unaware of this rule!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Btw cole trickle will be making a debut this sat.





"Shake" said:


> As you can see above, he did say cole trickle, so I do pay attention...Please, if you take paying attention away from me, I have nothing...I can't drive, can't set my cars up, and very seldom do my cars look good, I might as well go jump off the highest bridge, so if I'm not at the track Saturday night, then I must be at the bottom of the river.:wave: And btw, when talking with Bake Thursday he reminded me that GMC and Chevy had to be bailed out with money from the government, but "FORD" is still running strong on their own! And he wasn't wearing a smile on his face when he said it. I'm not a Ford man myself, but I did warn you that he will go ballistic on you, when putting down Ford's.


Looks like I gotta tell the truth, note I brought it to Mikey's attention that he typed "colt" not "cole" sorry. 

( Read the bottom of the post you quoted he editid his post after I quoted his mistake in my post) 

(***READ POST # 593 on page 40 of this thread) 

But don't worry the line is long at the bridge. You can save Bake a spot in line I'm sure after you twisted everything I said he will want to throw me off first.
Also, Yes you can drive! I've seen you do it!. I have inside information that you were hypnotized & to believe you could not. That said, should remove the hypnosis:thumbsup:
And you don't want to know my opinion of why Ford needed no bailout.
LOL 
Tom
View attachment 131409


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 20, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 188
2. John Parks - 186
3. Charlie Dube - 184
4. Jordan Eber - 178
5. Chad Edenfield - 177
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 175
7. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 117

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield – 4.562547 on Green

Looks like it was a good, close race. 


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 214
2. John "JT" Thompson - 210 + 19
3. Mike Rigsby - 210 + 9
4. Buddy Houser - 209
5. Bob "00" Lee - 200
6. Eddie Broyles - 195
7. Bill McDermott - 194

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.226636 on Yellow

Another week with great speed and throughout the field. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 23rd ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## BOB LEE 00

TOM MAR said:


> BLACK,WHITE,RED!!!


Thank god for the Johnny fuse!! thx Johnny!!!


----------



## TOM MAR

BOB LEE 00 said:


> Thank god for the Johnny fuse!! thx Johnny!!!


I never listen to Ned ! LOL


----------



## Henry Racing

How are y'all breaking in the falcons?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I put mine in the car and run it. 

That's worked well ..... until last night and it was a turd.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 23, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 183
2. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 178
3. Austin Houser - 173
4. John Parks - 172

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.773229 on Orange

It's Easter Weekend and that left us with a slightly smaller - but very fast - crowd. We ran two races of 7 and here is how the first group would have finished if running by themselves. Jordan drove another very solid race. It looked like the new body helped quite a bit. Pinkie was just a few back and Austin Houser was able to stay just ahead of John for the final spot on the podium.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 201 (2)
2. Eddie Broyles - 198 (2)
3. Mike Rigsby - 194 (1)
4. Buddy Houser - 192 + 18 (2)
5. Tom Marlowe - 192 + 10 (2)
6T. James "JP" Snyder - 188 (1)
6T. Eddie Stilley - 188 (2)
8. Rollin Isbell - 187 (2)
9. Johnny Banks - 182 (1)
10. Mike Henry - 170 (2) - DQ (Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.500091 on Yellow

John Thompson recorded the victory in a race that had a bunch of little races within the race. Eddie Broyles borrowed a car from Eddie Stilley and then tried to keep the pressure on JT but came up just a few laps short. Mike ran in the first race and may have turned even more laps in the second although there were a similar number of track calls. Buddy edged Tom by track position for fourth. I have no idea where Eddie and JP finished because they were in different races and I didn't write down the sections. They both finished just a lap ahead of me. Johnny put the Chrome car on the track for a decent run. I'm sure it will be better next week since I gave him my Spaceman driver. Mike tried a couple of cars and a couple of controllers but just couldn't quite find the right combination --- but whatever he ran on black was pretty solid.




*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Super 16D motor, any GTP body._
1. Mike Rigsby - 214
2. Rollin Isbell - 206
3. James "JP" Snyder - 205
4. Tom Marlowe - 193
5. Mike Henry - 50 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.163288 on Black

Mike was fast on every lane and had the handling dialed in as well. I had plenty of horsepower, but couldn't find the handling early in the race. JP's car was very quick but he ran into a gear issue late in the race that scrubbed off some speed. Tom borrowed a car and a controller and then turned laps in the low 4.2's. 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 27th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Mike R

The GT-1 race Wednesday night was very competitive and very fun. It's the first time in a long while that I feel my car was up to snuff handling wise to compete with everyone.

Saturday night in NASCAR felt a little strange since I actually had a Falcon motor with brakes ( zapping after motor break in and soldering on the pinion does make a difference). I could drive that thing into the corners really deep and it would stick really well. I think I finally ran out of brushes on the other motor it had in it. It was still strong running wise, but just had no brakes and zapping didn't help it.

Mike H....I break my Falcon 7's in for 5 minutes at 4 volts....solder on the pinion, zap the magnets, put the motor in, run it five minutes, then let it cool, run it hard for another five minutes and let it cool, and after a third hard 5 minute run you pretty well got what you are going to have. It's been working for me on them and I've been getting 5-7 races out of a motor before the brushes go away or the brakes fade off till nothing.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike H. my best falcons were broke in 3 runs on 5 volts with a fan blowing on them. Total of 15 minutes.

Did not get the motor warm at all. Cool it after each solder application. Time is no issue, Heat must be avoided at all costs. 

Heating the magnets with the iron does much more damage yhan running the motor hot.

Example motor heat rarely reaches 250 degrees & is centered in the armature, the soldreing iron can take the magnets to over 1000 degrees. Held on them for any length of time is what damages them severly.
They can be damaged beyond the ability of a magnet zapper. All a zapper can do is make them as good as they are capable of being, and it is only temporary.
I (almost) never zap my magnets.


----------



## Ragnar

*Wish I was There*

I have missed Being at the Track! Due to health problems I have been unable to get to the Track. I keep having my bloud count go dangerously low! The Doctors so far haven't been able to find a reason for it. They just keep giving me blood to raise it back up.

I hope to be able to return to the Track in the next week or so!

Tom S.


----------



## SCSHobbies

RACE NIGHT!!

Tonight will be race #2 on this motor i hope its getting faster. 





Tom S I hope your health improves quickly.


----------



## Jordan Eber

*Group 12*

Rollin, 

I was talking to Johnny last night about trying to organize a monthly Group 12race. I know not everyone has a Group 12 car so a weekly race wouldnt work, but for the people who did spend all the money on them, it would be nice to be able to race them every once in a while. Johnny said Tuesdays or Thursdays would work. Let me know what you think.

Jordan


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Sounds like fun to me. 

We can kick it around a little more on Saturday


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 27, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks – 189 + 18
2. Bill McDermott – 189 + 10
3. Jordan Eber – 188
4. Charlie Dube – 187
5. Chad Edenfield – 186
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 180
7. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 130
8. Chris Satterfield – 126 

*Fast Lap* – John Parks – 4.609201 on Blue

Another excellent race by this group of drivers. There were at least four different leaders over the course of the race and constant position changes among the top 6. In the end, John Parks edged Bill McDermott by about a half-track and set fast lap during the race. Jordan Eber edged Charlie Dube for fourth and Chad was on the tail-end of the same lap as Charlie. Pinkie was just a few more laps back and drove another solid race. Mike Latronico, Sr. won the “newbie” race by edging Chris Satterfield by less than a handful of laps.


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 214
2. Buddy Houser – 212
3. Eddie Stilley – 201
4. Ryan Edenfield – 196
5. Bob “00” Lee – 177 (DNF – Motor)
6. Mike Rigsby – 123 (DNF)
7. Rollin Isbell – 67 (DNF – Chassis)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.218861 on Orange

JT and Buddy put on a great show and missed a decent race behind them. Eddie Stilley broke the 200 lap mark to grab the final spot on the podium. Ryan Edenfield stepped up one class level and showed that he can put up a strong lap count in a relatively clean race. Bob Lee was running strong until his motor threw a wind and he joined Mike Rigsby and myself as DNF’s.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 30th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 30, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 192 
2. Darin Benson – 184
3. Rick Tomlinson – 173
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 171
5. John Parks – 170
6. Allen Loper – 168
7. Ryan Edenfield – 158
8. Corey Duncan – 151
9. Jordan Eber – 103 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.609629 on Orange

JP dropped down one class level to help even out the field and proved to be the “rabbit” that the “hounds” chased but couldn’t catch. He would have finished third in the second race. The Shake-n-Bake Racing Team grabbed the final two spots on the podium. Pinkie drove one of his best races of the year and grabbed fourth just ahead of the usually strong John Parks. Allen Loper was visiting from Brunswick and had a very respectable showing. I’m getting old(er) and can’t remember what happened to Ryan’s car because I thought he ran more laps than that??? Corey Duncan also was visiting from Brusnwick and came back from a broken lead wire in the first heat to record a very strong race. Jordan Eber was running with the lead group until car troubles put him in the pits.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 199 + 2
2. Eddie Broyles – 199 + 1
3. Mike Rigsby – 191 + 18
4. Buddy Houser – 191 + 17
5. Bob “00” Lee – 191 + 9
6. Eddie Stilley – 186
7. Mike Henry – 185
8. Tom Marlowe – 179
9. Chris Satterfield – 130
10. Rollin Isbell – 15

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.445206 on Black

JT and Eddie Broyles put on a great show! They ran the whole final heat together on the track with JT finishing less than a full section ahead of Eddie when the power shut off. And that wasn’t the only great race within the race. Mike Rigsby fought back from an off-track excursion and edged Buddy by about 10 feet and edged Bob Lee by about a half-lap. The next race within the race saw Eddie Stilley edge Mike Henry by one lap. _(Great run for Mike with one of his first self-built cars)_ Tom fought handling problems early and motor problems late to end up with an uncharacteristic eight place finish. Chris arrived too late to join the first group and did his best to avoid the faster drivers. 




*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Buddy Houser – 225
2. Rollin Isbell – 222
3. Jordan Eber – 209
4. Ryan Edenfield – 207
5. John Parks – 203
6. Mike Henry – 190
7. Chris Satterfield – 142 

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.788697 on White

Buddy ended a string of recent second place finishes and grabbed the Win. I was just glad to finish the race and the car felt like it was getting better as the race went along. Jordan edged Ryan for the final spot on the podium in a see-saw battle. Parks was running a strong second until a bad run on Red proved to be too much to overcome. Mike Henry missed some time while he tried to figure out what was wrong with his usually strong car. When he returned, he was fast. Chris munched through a couple of gears but was able to make it to the end.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 4th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

It's Race Night!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Yes!!! It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 4, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chris Satterfield – 146
2. Nicholas Thoroman – 139
3. Cody Vance – 138
4. Steve Thoroman – 130 

*Fast Lap* – Steve Thoroman – 5.046889 on Yellow

We had enough racers to split a few of our up-and-coming drivers into their own race. Chris Satterfield led at the end of all but one heat and then rallied back to take a reasonably comfortable win. His first Victory at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies. Nicholas, the youngest drive in the field, kept the pressure on for most of the race and managed to lead after Heat 6 before securing the runner-up spot. Cody Vance is working on following in John “JT” Thompson’s footsteps. JT brought Cody to watch a week or two ago and this week we convinced Cody to enter his first race. He responded with a very solid run and a third place victory. Steve had a slight experience advantage on the field but ran into mechanical problems early.


*Race #2*
1. Charlie Dube – 191
2. Chad Edenfield – 190
3. John Parks – 189
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 180
5. Jordan Eber – 179
6. Ryan Edenfield – 178 

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield – 4.554893 on Orange

Congratulations to Charlie Dube for picking up his first win at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies. Charlie has built all of his own cars and spent the practice time that is necessary to run up front. And he certainly earned the victory as Chad and John Parks kept the pressure on and all three were on the lead lap as late as Heat 7. And right behind them was another great race-within-the-race. At the end, Pinkie edged Jordan and Ryan for the fourth spot.

*Race #3*
1. Tom Marlowe – 212 (Hawk 6)
2. Buddy Houser – 211
3. Rollin Isbell – 210
4. Mike Rigsby – 204 (Hawk 6)
5. Eddie Stilley – 203
6. Bob “00” Lee – 202 + 18
7. James “JP” Snyder – 202 + 8
8. John “JT” Thompson – 85 (DNF – Chassis)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.280474 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.280781 on Orange

We have wanted to try the JK Hawk 6 to see how it matched up with the Hawk 7. Our hope is to provide an option --- not an advantage. Tom, Buddy and JT were all in the 4.28’s so the 6 seems to be on par with the 7. If the Hawk 6 proves to be significantly faster over the next few weeks, we *may* consider a gear rule for it to keep speeds in line. In the end, Tom kept his Hawk 6-powered car on the track better than Buddy and I did with our Hawk 7’s and secured a nice win in a close race. Buddy had the Lexan magnets on early and found everyone’s de-slot but was fast enough to rally back late and got around me in the final seconds to take the runner-up spot. Again in this race there was a great race-within-the-race. This time it was Mike Rigsby (running the other Hawk 6 in the field) edging Eddie by one who finished ahead of Bob by one who finished ahead of JP by about half of a lap. JT was running strong early and was on the lead lap when he found himself on the outside at the wrong time. I am confident that he will have the car straight (and fast) for next week.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 7th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## TOM MAR

Some quick notes on the hawk 6.

Last night I felt I had absolutly no advantage as far as speed of the motor ( geared 11/35 If anything I felt at a disadvantage at the start, every car but one passed me on the main straight. But as I changes lanes a few times I think it was the difference in traction on different lanes as it seemed to affect almost all the drivers during the race.

Nothing a good cleaning of the track wouldn't fix.

Had Buddy not experienced all the accidents early, he would likly have won. His car did not seem to mind the track conditions at all.

What the motor gave up on the main straight it made up for in breaking. That did make it tough to get around some turns mainly the dog leg.

I will be changeing the gearing to a 12/35 or 36 next week to see if that changes the overall performance of the combination.

*One thing in particular, I (for testing) did not turn the brakes down on my controller. That made ot very difficult to drive.

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Kelly Daytona Bodies*

A quick note to the people that recently bought a Kelly Daytona body from us. The shipment that we received has apparently turned out to be "plastic" instead of Lexan.

Please .... *do not* use any heat (such as a hair dryer) when you paint these bodies. And, do not leave the bodies on your dashboard or in your trunk as the *may* become deformed.

It appears to be a packaging error by the manufacturer.


----------



## Henry Racing

How recent?


----------



## Mike R

These were on the board Wednesday night, Mike. And he got some in last night from a different distributor that were the same way. Just can't leave them in the heat or they will warp. So dont leave your slot box in your car for an extended length of time.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> How recent?





Mike R said:


> These were on the board Wednesday night, Mike. And he got some in last night from a different distributor that were the same way. Just can't leave them in the heat or they will warp. So dont leave your slot box in your car for an extended length of time.
> 
> Mike R


We received 10 on Tuesday from one distributor and sold four or five of them before Eddie Stilley found out the hard way that the bodies are plastic. 

And we received 15 more on Friday from another distributor that are also plastic.

In both cases we ordered part #1721AL. The 1721 designates a Daytona, the A designates a .007 thick version and the L designates Lexan. The bodies are all tagged to be the correct part so the issue appears to be an error in packaging at the manufacturer.

If you use a hair dryer, just make sure you use it on the Cool setting.


----------



## TOM MAR

:woohoo::thumbsup:78


Good Medicine !


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Now you need to put a black paint scheme with bright red/orange numbers on the track.

I am glad to see that team get a win. They've run so well.

The 78 might not have a big fancy sponsorship deal or a bunch of TV commercials and endorsements like the 88 .... but he's got a Win in 2011!


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Now you need to put a black paint scheme with bright red/orange numbers on the track.
> 
> I am glad to see that team get a win. They've run so well.
> 
> The 78 might not have a big fancy sponsorship deal or a bunch of TV commercials and endorsements like the 88 .... but he's got a Win in 2011!


I've been thinkin' that since Daytona.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Track Cleaning tonight.

About 6:30pm

Rags and Naptha provided.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 7, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks – 182
2. John Parks – 179
3. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 170
4. Jordan Eber – 168
5. Cody Vance – 139 

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.773043 on Yellow

Johnny brought out the Chrome Special and out-dueled Parks for the Win. The two cars were very evenly matched and it was fun to watch them swap the lead back and forth during the race. Pinkie stayed within striking distance for much of the race and was able to out-duel Jordan for the final spot on the podium. And, Cody followed up his first GT1 race by entering his first NASCAR race and drove a very strong race for his first time out.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 203
2. Eddie Broyles – 197
3. James “JP” Snyder – 194
4. Rollin Isbell – 188 + 19
5. Eddie Stilley – 188 + 11
6. Mike Rigsby – 22 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.499835 on Yellow

JT had the combo going --- speed and driving --- as he eased away for a relatively comfortable win. Eddie Broyles took a solid second spot and edged JP Snyder as they completed the podium. I ran a relatively new Falcon 7 and it just never came up to speed as I edged Eddie Stilley by about a half-lap. Mike encountered handling problems that led to an early exit so he could save a pretty good car for another day.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_

1. Mike Rigsby – 221 + 7
2. James “JP” Snyder – 204 + 11
3. Rollin Isbell – 204 + 10
4. Jordan Eber – 188
5. Eddie Broyles – 182 (DNF – Gear(s))

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.062310 on Orange

Mike had the “Big Block” tuned up just right and ran away from the field. In fact, Mike was within two sections of Danny Zona’s track record for the class. Great run! I suffered severe body damage in the first heat that led to an extended pit stop and ran out of time in my bid to catch JP Snyder for the runner-up spot. Jordan just needs to find a little more handling to go along with the horsepower and he’ll be very competitive. Eddie Broyles built a new motor Saturday afternoon and it is quick. Once he gets the chassis tuned to the new power, he’ll be running up front --- once he finds what was leading to the steady diet of gears.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 11th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Mike R

Rollin's car is very, very strong, and if not for the collision with my car going into the lead on, would have been right there with me at the end. My car just skated out of the slot going into the lead on (only one of two "offs" during the entire race for me) and Rollin had nowhere to go since he was right on my tail. Those kind of high speed collisions lead to bad body damage or bent pans, and he got the body damage. Once he got the body repaired, he was within a tic of my car. Sorry, Rollin.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> Rollin's car is very, very strong, and if not for the collision with my car going into the lead on, would have been right there with me at the end. My car just skated out of the slot going into the lead on (only one of two "offs" during the entire race for me) and Rollin had nowhere to go since he was right on my tail. Those kind of high speed collisions lead to bad body damage or bent pans, and he got the body damage. Once he got the body repaired, he was within a tic of my car. Sorry, Rollin.
> 
> Mike R


Mike,

No worries. It was just one of dem racin' deals.

You're right .... high-speed collisions can do some serious body damage.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank you to Mike and Tom for helping with the task of cleaning the track on Monday evening. And ... we made a minor braid repair and re-glued the wall trim in the dounut.

The *Fastest Hillclimb in the South* has a fresh coat of spray-glue and is ready for action. 

Feel free to stop in on Tuesday and help us run the lanes.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

We will need to run some laps on all the lanes before we race. Anyone who gets there early, please grab a rental car and do some more run in on the lanes please, that way we can get started on time. It's coming in good, but still needs a little more run in.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 11, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill McDermott – 191
2. Ryan Edenfield - 184
3. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 182
4. Charlie Dube – 181
5. Chad Edenfield – 178
6. Jordan Eber – 173
7. Cody Vance – 162
8. John Parks – 25 (DNF – Gear)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott – 4.625897 on Yellow

Bill returned to the track and showed that he is ready to battle for the win every time out. During Pre-Race, Ryan said that he had been “Jonesing” to race since last week. He backed it up and ran a strong race to take second. Pinkie once again showed that his racing is back on track with another strong run ending in a spot on the podium. Charlie displayed some of the speed that got him into victory lane last week but couldn’t quite find the handling this week but joined Chad in filling out the Top 5. Jordan Eber brought a cheering section but couldn’t find the right touch to move up the board. The biggest move of the night came from Cody Vance. He raced in his first race last week and improved by an amazing 24 laps this week. Great run. 


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 212 (Hawk 6)
2. John “JT” Thompson – 210
3. Rollin Isbell – 202
4. James “JP” Snyder – 201
5. Bob “00” Lee – 199
6. Mike Rigsby – 138 (DNF – Motor)
7. Eddie Stilley – 53 (Handling/Lead Wire/Motor)

*Fast Lap – Hawk 6* – Tom Marlowe – 4.335619 on Yellow
*Fast Lap – Hawk 7* – Mike Rigsby – 4.382765 on Yellow

Tom repeated his 212 lap performance from last week and showed that the Hawk 6 may prove to be a competitive option in this class. JT’s car seemed to lose a bit of it’s top-end toward the end of the race and that allowed Tom to secure a relatively comfortable win. I could not find the handling early and finally made a tire change that seemed to help. At least it helped enough that I was able to slip around JP for the final spot on the podium. Bob Lee’s car is, in his words, “Bad Fast.” As the race went on and his monster truck tires wore down just a bit, he was very competitive. At the halfway point Mike Rigsby was on the lead lap (105) with Tom and JT. Three minutes later he had used up the motor brushes and had to take a DNF. Eddie Stilley’s car acted like it wasn’t making good braid contact so he re-soldered the lead wire clips. Then he worked on some handling issues and finally returned to the track late in the race for a few practice laps. 




*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 14th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Mike R

That's it for me for Hawk 7's in any class. When the one quits in my Group F car, I'll just have to quit racing the class I guess. I ran a Hawk 7 last night with one race on it...the 204 lap race from two weeks ago. I started the race with half the brushes left...and figured they would last the race without worrying about it. Let me tell you how heartbreaking it is to finally have a car good enough to win, handling very well, with good speed, only to just completely quit. There were no brushes left on either holder. Half the brushes gone in 5 heats...and the motor wasn't running hot..it was cool as a cucumber in a salad bar.

I was on Jerry's bandwagon completely supporting him in these motor's in the beginning, now...forget it. I don't want one in my box. The Hawk 6 I will run and take my chances. It may not be quite as fast in some cases, but I think it will last more since we can put better brushes in it.

At least I can still buy Falcon 7's to run NASCAR with.

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry I missed the race. See yall Saturday.


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Sorry I missed the race. See yall Saturday.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike, overall I gotta agree with you. I think the Falcon is still a viable, usefull Race Motor, The Hawk however, obviously is not the same motor introduced earlier this year.
The first batches were bosted as having harder brushes than the falcon.

They were.

Sadly they are not any longer.

The most important thing though is to have a place to race. 
I will continue to race the motors required for the classes I run,.

Thanks guy's for giving us the option of the Hawk 6, personally I like the motor. I already have 1 more race on mine than my last 2 H7's.
Looking at the arm it shows little or no wear, as do the brushes. I did back the brakes down last night on red lane picking up 2 1/10's. Something I do not do even in wing cars.
I did have the motor geared 12/36, it never got hot. Suprising with a freshly glued track.It did seem to like the fan. It has been very consistant,and ran my fastest lap in the last heat.

Tom


----------



## BOB LEE 00

LOL!! Monster truck tires was about right!! I compared them to Top Fuel dragster tires because they were bad fast in the straights!! Maybe in a week or two they will be short enough to run the turns! LOL


----------



## TOM MAR

Good Ol, Top Fuel Bob.Watch out for flying Crowbars.


----------



## TOM MAR

Another quick note on the Hawk 6, planning on trying the replacement arm next week.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 14, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson - 187
2. Rick Tomlinson - 185
3. Jordan Eber - 182
4. John Parks - 177
5. Johnny Banks - 175

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.664100 on Blue

Shake and Bake returned to the track and took the Top 2 positions with a very solid run. Jordan found his new power plant to his liking and set the fast lap of the race on his way to a solid third place finish. Parks received a little "professional help" after a nasty wall shot and was able to finish the race and finished ahead of the Johnny Banks' *"Chrome Disaster Special"*.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 198
2. Eddie Stilley - 193 + 16
3. Mike Rigsby - 193 + 13
4. Rollin Isbell - 190
5. Bob "00" Lee - 163 (DQ - Car Change)
6. Mike Henry - 127 (DQ - Body Change)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Stilley - 4.500061 on White


Buddy Houser put a fresh motor in for this race and could just about put it on cruise control. The best race on the track was for second. Eddie, Mike Rigsby and I all took a turn chasing Buddy with Eddie eventually edging Mike by track position. Bob Lee's motor gave up midway through the race so he borrowed Johnny's Chrome Disaster to finish the race. Mike Henry arrived at the track just as we were starting the third heat and didn't get any practice time. After a heat or two he decided to change bodies in search of better handling and put Cole Trickle on the track and was pretty racy.




*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Buddy Houser – 230
2. Rollin Isbell – 229
3. Mike Henry - 217 + 14
4. Jordan Eber - 217 + 13
5. John Parks - 210 +7
6. Mike Rigsby - 66 (DNF)
7. Darin Benson / Rick Tomlinson - 210 + 8

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.788651 on Red

Buddy's car was fast on short runs. My car was fast on long runs. We each deslotted enough to give the other the win and in the end Buddy deslotted one less time. Lots of cheering and laughs at the end of the race by the next two races-within-the-race. Mike Henry came back from a broken lead wire to edge Jordan Eber by less than a full section and the Shake & Bake Racing Team combined to edge John Parks by less than a full section. 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 18th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R., Got your muchmore breakin machine.


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R. 
We are at the track & Johnny would like to know your gear ratio for a small block GTP.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

11:36


----------



## Mike R

Tom,

As Rollin said, I run the 11/36 on our track on both the small blocks and big blocks, it seems to do very well with either, provided the motor has fairly decent brushes and a good set of Koford M313 springs. With that combo, you have pretty good brakes. On Bill P's track in Melbourne, I run an 11/37 to give a little less top end and more corner speed. You can run the 11/37 on our track if you have a brake issue with the 11/36, but since going to the Koford springs instead of the Champion lights, I don't have that issue anymore. With the Koford springs, you can also max out the can timing and still have brakes, something I couldn't do with the Champions.

I'll see you at the track tonight and get the motor run in tool from you. I doubt I will stay and race, not feeling that well at all and in a crappy mood to boot, which isn't a good combination.

Mike R

P.S. I thought I gave Johnny my phone number????? I was home all last night just resting.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike,

I hope that you feel better, soon. 

Sometimes there's nothing better than a little racing with friends to improve a lousy day.

RI


----------



## TOM MAR

!0-4 Mike, hope you feel better. If not & you want to wait till Sat. Thats OK
Tom


----------



## hawk racing

I hope that everyone had a fun time racing. hope to see you all soon and racing
(tommar) how did you do last night. good luck on saturday to all.


----------



## Henry Racing

Fellas I'm sorry. but I found alot of speed Sunday I'm gonna let y'all know about it Saturday!!!!! Haha


----------



## TOM MAR

hawk racing said:


> I hope that everyone had a fun time racing. hope to see you all soon and racing
> (tommar) how did you do last night. good luck on saturday to all.


207 & a lot a wrecks But I got lucky, there was enough for everyone.:thumbsup:

Thanks Steve


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Fellas I'm sorry. but I found alot of speed Sunday I'm gonna let y'all know about Saturday!!!!! Haha


Speed with or without control ?

Time will tell.

See you Sat.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 18, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube – 191
2. John Parks – 190
3. Ryan Edenfield – 188
4. Lee Pinkstaff – 179
5. Bill Fraden – 165 (DNF – motor?)
6. Jordan Eber – 161 (DNF – motor)
7. Cody Vance – 152
8. Chris Satterfield – 133 

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.609073 on White

Charlie Dube, John Parks and Ryan Edenfield all took turns at the front during the early part of the race. Then Ryan had a rough heat and found himself in a battle for third with Jordan until Jordan’s motor reached its expiration date. In the end, Charlie earned a well-fought victory over Parks and Ryan grabbed the final spot on the podium. Pinkie and Bill Fraden were locked in the next battle for position through most of the race until Bill’s motor wouldn’t re-start after a track call. Cody Vance and Chris Satterfield battled for the Newcomer’s Race until Chris’ car munched a gear and Cody easily grabbed the spot.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 207 + 11 (Hawk 6)
2. John “JT” Thompson – 207 + 7
3. Rollin Isbell – 197
4. Charlie Dube – 192
5. Bob “00” Lee – 190
6. Johnny Banks – 169 (Hawk 6) (Gears)

*Fast Lap – Hawk 6* – Tom Marlowe – 4.343796 on Yellow
*Fast Lap – Hawk 7* – Rollin Isbell – 4.226477 on Purple

Tom kept his string of Wednesday night wins going with a solid run in a race that had more than its share of deslots. No real explanation for a less-than-full field other than it is a Full Moon. JT gave chase and spent most of the second half of the race on the lead lap, but didn’t have enough to catch JT. I had plenty of car but the finger wasn’t in sync with the brain which led to too many deslots and a wasted opportunity. Charlie Dube took the move-up from the previous race and proved that he can run with anyone in the room and had a very solid finish. When Bob gets the handling to match the horsepower ---- it’s going to be fun to watch. That car is fast. Scary fast. Johnny munched at least two gears that cost him any chance of finishing higher.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 21st ..... NASCAR, GTP, Group F, Modified*


----------



## Henry Racing

TOM MAR said:


> Speed with or without control ?
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> See you Sat.


It's gonna be a great drag car!! Haha


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> It's gonna be a great drag car!! Haha


Unfortunatly it's not a Drag Race.
But I'm glad it's fast, we may have some guests this Sat.:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Cool more people + racing = more fun!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Looks like Danny Zona and Kyle Hall are going to come race with us this Saturday.


----------



## Mike R

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Looks like Danny Zona and Kyle Hall are going to come race with us this Saturday.


Good, I might just have to freshen up #1 GTP Big Block and give Mr. Zona a run for his money:thumbsup:.

As for Kyle, start me on the inside of him in the NASCAR race......I owe him a bank shot......big time.....and I aim to collect.

Mike R


----------



## Henry Racing

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeettttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Henry Racing

Rolln, when and where will the results for the retro race be posted?


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Rolln, when and where will the results for the retro race be posted?


http://slotblog.net/topic/30580-magical-mystery-tour-grrr-6-52211/

If you haven't already sighed up for slotblog, you will have to to see the pic's. 
But it's worth it.


----------



## killerbee

What Tom said.

Mike, you'll like the write-up. Lots of praise for the very fast Mike Henry.


----------



## killerbee

BTW ..... After being unavailable for almost a year .... Slick 7 Ultra Thin front wheels are in stock.

Rollin


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*

Lets see if my Hawk 7 can make a run to the front.


----------



## Mike R

Will try to race tonight. Will depend on whether or not my Hawk 6's show any horsepower or not. If they don't I won't be able to. I have three brand new Hawk 7's in my box and they all have bushing issues and rattle and buzz like a Briggs and Stratton lawnmower engine. Not even suitable to put anywhere near a car, much less in one, and I don't have the $$$ to keep throwing away buying any more....but that's another story

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 21, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick “Bake” Tomlinson – 184
2. Eddie Rowland – 179
3. Jordan Eber – 178
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 170
5. Ryan Edenfield – 169
6. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 165
7. John Parks – 154 (DNF)
8. Darin “Shake” Benson – 126 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Rowland – 4.718394 on Yellow

“Bake” slipped away from the field and cruised to a relatively easy victory. Eddie Rowland was in the “neighborhood” visiting from Tennessee and borrowed one of Danny Zona’s cars to take second just ahead of Jordan. Pinkie edged Ryan by a lap to round out the top 5 and Bill Fraden stayed close to them throughout the race. Parks had difficulty during the race and took a DNF and Darin couldn’t quite find the handling and eventually re-entered the race with another car.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 203
2. Eddie Broyles – 199
3. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 198
4. Mike Rigsby – 192
5. Eddie Stilley – 191
6. Kyle “JAR” Hall – 187
7. James “JP” Snyder – 185
8. Mike Henry – 181
9. Rollin Isbell – 161 (Body)
10. Danny Zona – 99 (DNF – Chassis)

*Fast Lap* – Danny Zona – 4.553929 on Orange

JT, Eddie Broyles, Tom and DZ battled for the lead through the halfway point. Then DZ forgot “black / white / red” and saw his chassis destroyed to begin the 5th heat. JT eventually slipped away for the win and that left Eddie and Tom to battle for the final spots on the podium. Mike Rigsby and Eddie Stilley had their own battle going for the final spots in the Top 5 while Kyle, JP and Mike Henry battled for the next spots throughout the race. My chassis was nearly permanently entwined with Eddie Broyles chassis after an odd wreck that left my body ripped enough that I lost most of a heat making repairs before reentering the race.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_

1. Danny Zona – 218
2. James “JP” Snyder – 206
3. Kyle Hall – 196
4. Jordan Eber – 192
5. Eddie Rowland – 161 (Controller)
6. Mike Henry – 129 (Handling)
7. Mike Rigsby – 108 (DNF)
8. Eddie Broyles – 62 (DNF – Gear)
9. Rollin Isbell – 58 (DNF – Chassis)

*Fast Lap* – Danny Zona – 4.055226 on Orange

DZ kept the controller hooked up properly and cruised to an easy win. In fact, he was on pace to set a new track record before a couple of deslots in the final heat. JP drove a steady race and survived the carnage to finish second with Kyle Hall taking the final spot on the podium. Jordan fought through handling issues to finish the race in fourth. Eddie Rowland came back into the race after his controller malfunctioned and sent him into the deadman at top speed. Mike Henry made multiple trips to the pits to adjust his chassis and returned to the track to set the second fastest lap of the race. Mike Rigsby, Eddie Broyles and I all suffered race carnage that dropped us out of the field.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 25th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 25, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube – 192
2. Ryan Edenfield – 189
3. Jordan Eber – 188
4. Chad Edenfield – 172
5. Bill Fraden – 171
6. Cody Vance – 152
7. John Parks – 150
8. Chris Satterfield – 141
9. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 125 (Hawk 6) (DQ - Car/Body Change)

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield – 4.609199 on Orange

Charlie Dube started on Red and led the race from start to finish. A very impressive run as he made it two wins in a row. Ryan, Jordan and Chad battled for the runner-up spot through the early part of the race before Chad fell just off of the pace. At the end, Ryan took second and Jordan was less than a full lap back in third. Chad held off Bill Fraden for fourth and they rounded out the Top 5. Cody had some uncharacteristic handling issues but out-distanced Chris in the “New Guy” Division. Parks had a parts failure early in the race that left him off of the pace and Pinkie got the motor knocked out and the body damaged in the evening’s mayhem. Please give a quick tip of the hat to Chris for improving his lap total by a full lap per heat over last week. Nicely done.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 210 (Hawk 6)
2. John “JT” Thompson – 207 (Hawk 6)
3. Bob “00” Lee – 205 + 18.75
4. Rollin Isbell – 205 + 18.70
5. Buddy Houser – 204
6. Eddie Stilley – 199 (Hawk 6)
7. James “JP” Snyder – 198
8. Bill McDermott – 132 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap – Hawk 6* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.383028 on Green
*Fast Lap – Hawk 7* – Bob “00” Lee – 4.445035 on Orange

Tom kept his string of Wednesday night wins going with another solid run as he slipped away after he and JT ran within a lap of each other for most of the race. JT borrowed Johnny Banks’ car and gave it a great shakedown before missing the last few seconds of a heat to make some repairs. While they ran for the lead ….. Bob, Buddy and I were also having a ton of running for third. Buddy and Bob traded the spot for a number of heats and I was trying to stay close. Buddy had a couple of slips that let Bob slip away by a lap. Then I finally caught up with Bob just before the midway point of the final heat and we ran together lap after lap to the end. When time expired, Bob was less than two car-lengths ahead of me. That was a bunch of fun. The next race on the track was for sixth as Eddie was on a shake-down cruise with a Hawk 6 and was able to edge JP by a little over a lap. Bill McDermott tried to fight through some handling gremlins and just couldn’t quite get the car sorted out.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 28th ..... NASCAR, GTP, Group F, Modified*


----------



## TOM MAR

Imagine my surprise in heat 4, getting back on the lead lap. Not only trying to catch J.T., But Bob lee too.

Great Run 00 Spy!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Bob's car was/is _*Fast!*_

If he hadn't had a bad run on Red, then he would have been chasing you for the Win instead of holding me off for third.

Not that the whole race wasn't fun ... but the last part of the last heat was as much fun as I've had racing Slots in a long time. 

We ran together (although four lanes apart) most of the heat. I ran him down a little before the midway point but once I caught him, he kicked in a Secret Spy gear or something and I couldn't get around him. The cars were just that even.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Bob's car was/is _*Fast!*_
> 
> If he hadn't had a bad run on Red, then he would have been chasing you for the Win instead of holding me off for third.
> 
> Not that the whole race wasn't fun ... but the last part of the last heat was as much fun as I've had racing Slots in a long time.
> 
> We ran together (although four lanes apart) most of the heat. I ran him down a little before the midway point but once I caught him, he kicked in a Secret Spy gear or something and I couldn't get around him. The cars were just that even.


Absolutely, he was fast. Couldn't shake him either. If he comes in to practice do us all afavor & make sure Red lane is disabled.
View attachment 133486


LOL JK:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Well, I know he doesn't need any practice on Black because he drove the fool out of it last night.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 28, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube – 182
2. Johnny Banks – 177 + 19
3. Jordan Eber – 177 + 9
4. Nathan Pickett – 171
5. John Parks – 170
6. Cody Vance – 152 

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.719028 on Black

Charlie Dube raced his way to lead early in the race and then watched Johnny and Jordan battle it out for the runner-up position. Johnny had the speed on the straights and Jordan’s car ran the same not-so-fast speed everywhere. Nathan Pickett drove a pretty solid race and managed to just edge Parks by a lap. Cody could use just a bit more power and appears ready to take the next step.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 198
2. Eddie Broyles – 197
3. Eddie Stilley – 196
4. Mike Henry – 193
5. Rollin Isbell – 111 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.609227 on Blue

The top four in this race stayed close for most of the race. JT slipped away from the two Eddies late in the race for the win while Eddie Broyles got around Eddie Stilley in the final heat to grab second. Mike Henry drove a great race – except for one rough heat – and stayed in contention throughout.




*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Henry – 229
2. Eddie Broyles – 218
3. John Parks – 217
4. Jordan Eber – 216
Nathan Pickett – 171 

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.852407 on Orange

Mike Henry slipped away from the pack and missed a pretty good race. Eddie, John and Jordan all took a turn in the runner-up spot before ending up spaced one lap apart. Nathan didn’t have luck on his side and ended up with a loose lead wire that dropped him off of the pace.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 1st ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Henry Racing

Sorry fellas not racing Saturday. Some friends need help with their late model saturday in Ocala and I told them I'd help out


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thanks for the head's up. You'll be missed.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I will be there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 1, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 191 + 10
2. Ryan Edenfield – 191 + 2
3. John Parks – 182
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 180 (Hawk 6?)
5. Nathan Pickett – 178 (Hawk 6)
6. Chad Edenfield – 173
7. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 168
8. Cody Vance - 161

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield – 4.609050 on Orange

Jordan chased Ryan throughout the race and finally caught him in the final seconds of the race when Ryan ran into trouble of Red. Made for an exciting finish to a great race. Parks, Pinkstaff, and Pickett battled for the third position almost the whole race before separating just a bit near the end. Chad discovered that his motor has just about run its course and purchased a new one for next week as he and Bill battled for the position most of the race. Cody turned in another solid run as the “new guy.” Not too many years ago, 161 laps and a 5.0 lap time would have had people accusing you of cheating.


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 212
2. Bob “00” Lee – 203
3. Rollin Isbell – 202
4. Jordan Eber – 189
5. Bill McDermott – 187
6. Tom Marlowe – 113 (Hawk 6) (DNF)

*Fast Lap – Hawk 6* – Tom Marlowe – 4.335296 on Blue
*Fast Lap – Hawk 7* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.281240 on Orange

JT found time to get his new motor installed and then gave it a good shakedown run. It didn’t show real quickness in practice, but certainly came around in the race. Through the midpoint of the race JT and Tom ran on the same lap as they have so many times before. Bob’s car was real fast early but seemed to wane a little toward the end. My car also had a new motor and wasn’t real fast early but was coming on at the end. I’d finally ran Bob down and got caught up “in one of dem racin’ deals” that left one braid almost sideways. That’s all Bob needed to slip away and lock-up the runner-up position. Jordan took the move-up after winning the first race and drove a very solid race and showed that he can hang with just about anyone. Bill fought through some handling gremlins but made every effort to stay clear of the cars around him.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 4th ..... NASCAR, GTP, Group F, Modified*


----------



## Henry Racing

Is team Kelly coming sat?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Is team Kelly coming sat?


Don't know. They may be prepping for the My Series race at Melbourne on 6/11.


----------



## SCSHobbies

one more day til RACE DAY!!! :hat:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I even took a moment to knock a kink out of my GT1 chassis.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*RACE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 4, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 187
2. John Parks – 180
3. Nathan Pickett – 179
4. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 174
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 166 

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.781023 on Orange

Jordan Eber decided that it was time for a fresh Falcon 7 in his NASCAR. Good call! Johnny put the motor in just before the race started and it didn’t take long to see that it is a good one. Nathan (Eddie Stilley’s grandson) is still visiting from Georgia and chased John Parks for second most of the race. In the end, Parks grabbed the runner-up spot and Nathan finished third. Bill Fraden gave his NASCAR a good run – again – and ended the race in fourth with a comfortable advantage over Pinkie in fifth.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 201
2. John “JT” Thompson – 197
3. Eddie Broyles – 196
4. Rollin Isbell – 193
5. Mike Rigsby – 148 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.499939 on Orange

Buddy was the class of a fast field and proved it by turning his fastest lap in the seventh heat. JT’s and Eddie’s motors did just the opposite – slowed as the race went on. That just meant that they battled each other with very evenly matched cars. In fact, their best laps were only .000456 apart. I started with a brand new motor that came on strong late in the race that I hope continues to improve as it breaks in. Mike’s car wasn’t as fast in the race as it had been in practice and he eventually chose to put it on the trailer.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_

1. Mike Rigsby – 216
2. Eddie Broyles – 209
3. Rollin Isbell – 204
4. Nathan Pickett – 195
5. Jordan Eber – 179 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.164025 on Orange

Mike bounced back from his NASCAR run with an impressive victory and I’m not sure he ever really pushed the car. Eddie Broyles gets his GTP running a little better every time on the track and turned the fastest lap of the race. I started out with the Lexan® magnets on and then tried to work my way through the field. (Thank you Buddy for working on my chassis between heats!) Nathan’s car is pretty dang fast and he did a good job of letting the leaders race. Jordan’s car probably just needs a little chassis tweak because it has plenty of horsepower and he’s getting more comfortable with it every race.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 8th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 8, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Nathan Pickett – 186
2. Ryan Edenfield – 184
3. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 177
4. Chad Edenfield – 176
5. Cody Vance – 160
6. Jordan Eber – 144 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield – 4.608920 on Yellow

Congratulations to Nathan Pickett for picking up the win! For the second week in a row, Ryan led most of the race only to run into trouble in the last heat. Nathan got behind early but then stayed just close enough to take advantage and secure a solid victory. Pinkie and Chad battled with Jordan for the third spot until Jordan decided that the car just wasn’t handling well enough to continue. In the end, Pinkie edged Chad by less than a full lap. Cody survived a badly bent hub on one of his rear wheels and made it to the end. (I am impressed with how well he drives with a 1.5ohm controller.) BTW …. Nathan has always loved to practice on the Red lane going all the way back to Buddy’s. It paid off as he turned his fastest lap (4.656) on Red.


*Race #2*
1. Mike Rigsby – 207
2. Rollin Isbell – 201
3. Bob “00” Lee – 192
4. John Parks – 191
5. Bill McDermott – 189 

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.281799 on Yellow

Mike’s car was really quick and seemed to get quicker as the race went on. And once I got near him, he pulled the belts tight and picked up the pace to turn the fastest lap of the race and secure the Win. I chose the wrong tires to start the race and gave up way too many laps to make a race of it but still had a good time. Bob’s car seemed to lose a little of its magic from a couple of weeks ago but he was able to hold off Parks and McDermott for third.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 11th ..... NASCAR, GTP, Group F, Modified*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry I missed it but after a 17 to 1 beating the coach thought we should practice on our only day off this week. 

Good run Nate Nate. 

207 and 4.28 is a very strong run Mike - Hawk 6 or 7???


----------



## Mike R

It was a Hawk 7 that Rollin gave to me to replace two that came out of packages that were so rough you wouldn't want to put them in a car. My last new Hawk 7. I only did five minutes break in on it, a few practice laps before the race and it was strong. The only bad part is, I don't think there is enough brushes left for another race. This is sad....not even two races out of a Hawk 7. My Hawk 6 is consistent....but only in the 4.4's...but that chassis it's in handles like there's no tomorrow..it's sticks..Don't know what I'm going to do for next Wednesday

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Time to clean the Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

If you were planning to watch the NBA tonight .... The Mav's ended the season last night.

So .... feel free to come to the track at about 7pm tonight (Monday) and join in the fun of cleaning the track.

Johnny says that it will make you a better driver because you'll learn all of the nuances of the track surface. _(well .... maybe Johnny didn't say nuance.  )_


----------



## SCSHobbies

Mike i would run it til it drops. My H7 has 5 full races on it and its still strong but the brakes are not as good as they use to be but its still strong. 

Track cleaning sounds fun!!! I have ball field stuff tonight but I think we have Wed off... as of now.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!!*

And i think we have some extra out of town guests coming to play. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 11, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson – 188
2. Mike Henry – 182
3. Rick Tomlinson – 178
4. Jordan Eber – 177
5. Nathan Pickett – 174
6. John Parks – 172
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff - 166

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson – 4.773449 on Yellow

Darin (aka: Shake) borrowed a car from Mike Rigsby and then led nearly Green to Checkers to claim the Win. Mike Henry also dropped down to the first race with a motor that wasn’t quite up to par. Mike drove a solid race – even with almost everyone passing him through the bank – and grabbed the runner-up position. Rick (aka: Bake) borrowed a car from Eddie Stilley and spotted the field a few laps while he was getting comfortable with the ride. Once he settled in, he came through the field to grab the final spot on the podium. Jordan fought some handling issues _(really needs a new body)_ and still just missed the podium by less than a full lap. Nathan Pickett continues to enjoy his visit to Florida --- this time by snagging a Top 5 finish and edged John Parks by two. Pinkie was just $12.84 from being competitive in this race.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 197
2. Eddie Broyles – 194 + 8
3. Buddy Houser – 194 + 7
4. Eddie Stilley – 189
5. Johnny Banks – 164 (DNF – Handling)
6. Mike Rigsby – 152 (DNF – Handling)
7. Rollin Isbell – 187 (DQ – Body Change)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.609198 on Yellow

JT didn’t always have the fastest car on the track, but drove another solid, steady race and slipped away for a three-lap Victory. The best race on the track was for second. Eddie Broyles and Buddy swapped the spot back and forth throughout the race and as the power shut off Eddie was in front by less than twelve inches. Eddie Stilley grabbed the fourth spot in the Razberry Special while Johnny Banks and Mike Rigsby both had to drop out with handling issues. And, I had to take a DQ for a body change after someone sent Johnny to meet my new Kelly Daytona in the bank in the final heat. It didn’t crumple … it cracked.  


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_

1. Eddie Broyles – 208 + 13
2. Mike Henry – 208 + 2
3. Nathan Pickett – 190
4. Jordan Eber – 186
5. Mike Rigsby – 131 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.109546 on Yellow

Mike Rigsby had the early lead before race damage relegated him to the pits. That handed the lead to Mike Henry and it looked like he would cruise. Except Eddie Broyles put on a charge and captured the spot by track position. Nathan Pickett drove a solid race and grabbed the final spot on the podium and finished just a few laps ahead of Jordan.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 15th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


Eddie Rowland (experienced racer from Tennessee) called last night to say that he is coming to race tonight and hopes to bring DZ with him. A little later DZ sent me a text that he hopes to wrap up a job early enough to make the race but he isn't 100% certain. Same for Kyle "JAR" Hall.

BTW .... the track was cleaned and glued Monday evening. Try to get there early if possible to complete the job of running it in --- especially on Red, White, Purple and Black.


Edit: DZ just sent me a text that he and Kyle will be here tonight. Should be a good night for racing!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 15, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 189
2. Chad Edenfield – 182
3. Charlie Dube – 180
4. Jordan Eber – 176 + 6
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 176 + 3

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield – 4.562094 on Yellow

Ryan finally had a clean run in the final heat and made it to Victory Lane – and set fast lap along the way. Chad completed the Edenfield sweep of the top two positions with a very solid run. Charlie returned from a two-week vacation and you could see him shaking the rust off little by little as he captured third. The best race of the night was for fourth. Jordan and Pinkie traded the position a number of times. When the power went off, Jordan had a three section lead.


*Race #2*
1. Danny Zona – 212
2. Rollin Isbell – 201
3. John “JT” Thompson – 200
4. Buddy Houser – 197
5. Kyle “JAR” Hall – 191
6. Eddie Rowland – 160
7. Bob “00” Lee – 109 (DNF – Motor)
8. Mike Rigsby – 49 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Danny Zona – 4.336183 on Purple

First, thank you to Danny, Kyle and “Red Neck” Eddie (as DZ calls him) for making the trip to Jacksonville and racing with us. I hope y’all had a good time. As has happened before, Danny missed a pretty good race behind him. He was quick everywhere, but was getting through the donut amazingly fast. I took advantage of JT missing a few laps in the first heat with a controller issue to capture second. JT borrowed Mike’s back-up to finish the race and was getting more comfortable with it as the race went on. Second seemed to be the spot that nobody wanted. Early-on, Buddy, Kyle, Bob and Mike were battling for second with me and JT just a lap or two behind. Then Mike pulled off with some race damage while running second followed by Buddy’s motor beginning to two-speed _(after about five good races)_ and Bob’s motor having the brush arm break off inside the motor. In the end, I edged JT after he tried a pass on the outside in the lead-on while he was trying to get back on my lap. Kyle didn’t quite find the handling he needed and Eddie Rowland selected a motor that when combined with a heavy chassis, made for a future fishing sinker.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 18th ..... NASCAR, GTP, Group F, Modified*


----------



## Henry Racing

Does anyone know if dz and his posse will be back Saturday?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Kyle and Eddie said that they might be back. Depends on whether Eddie's boss keeps the crew here this weekend or sends them home. DZ has other commitments.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 18, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson – 183 + 7 – _Transferred to Race #3_
2. Chad Edenfield – 179 + 4
3. Nathan Pickett – 175 + 18
4. Charlie Dube – 172 + 10
5. Jordan Eber – 169 + 11
6. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 142 + 10

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson – 4.882490 on Black

Darin and Chad battled early in the race with Darin eventually pulling away to a relatively easy win. Nathan started out with some problems and then battled back through the field to grab the final spot on the podium. Charlie Dube got a Saturday Night Hall Pass and used it as another opportunity to shake off the rust and managed to stay ahead of Jordan’s ill-handling car _(I really think a new body will make a big difference.)_ And, Welcome Back to the E-Man. He had to spend a little time in the pits, but stuck with it and made it to the end in one piece.

*Race #2*
1. John Parks – 182 + 7 _Transferred to Race #3_
2. Rick Tomlinson – 180 + 16
3. Rodney Miles – 180 + 2
4. Ryan Edenfield – 175 + 19
5. Cody Vance – 148 + 16
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 137 +2 

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.890546 on Yellow

In this race The Three R’s are not for Readin’, Ritin’, and Rithmetic’. They’re for Rick, Rodney, and Ryan and they all took a turn at the front during the race. But it was John Parks who grabbed the win. Rick ran down Rodney in the final heat to grab second and Ryan might have over-pushed a pretty good car to fall just off the leader’s pace. Cody chased the handling just a bit and seemed to have a bunch of fun in the process. And, Pinkie showed a Never Say Quit attitude after taking a tremendous wall shot that caused him to miss considerable time while the chassis was worked on.


*Race #3*
1. Eddie Broyles – 196
2. Rollin Isbell – 193
3. James “JP” Snyder – 184
4. Darin Benson – 182
5. John Parks – 179
6. John “JT” Thompson – 163 (DNF)
7. Johnny Banks – 139 (DNF)
8. Eddie Stilley – 88 (Handling)
9. Mike Henry – 165 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.554578 on Blue

Eddie Broyles and JT battled through the first 6.5 heats and I just tried to stay close. Then Eddie had some problems in the seventh heat and we started the final heat on the same lap. Eddie was faster and I left the “Plastic Magnets” on and that ended any chance of stealing a Win from The Doctor. JP ran an old 1/8” axle car that WFT built back at Phoenix and gave it a very good run. Darin and Parks put their transfer to good use and finished in the Top 5. Banks couldn’t quite find the handle and eventually had to park the Chrome Dome. Eddie Stilley made multiple trips to the pits in what turned out to be an extended test session as he searched to rid his chassis of handling gremlins. Mike Henry’s initial car seemed to lay down a bit which led him to grabbing a back-up car to finish the race.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Henry – 224
2. Chad Edenfield – 212
3. Jordan Eber – 209
4. Nathan Pickett – 204
5. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 195
6. Ryan Edenfield – 38 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.679318 on Black

Mike Henry returned to form and grabbed a solid win. Chad finally got to race his Group F car and turned some impressive laps. Jordan didn’t have the fastest car on the track but got everything out of the car – in the seventh race on the same motor. Nathan continues to enjoy his time in Florida and ran a Georgia-themed car to beat the 200 lap mark. E-Man fought handling problems early and then it all seemed to start coming back to him and turned some laps in the 3.8’s. Ryan’s car is $12.84 away from being very competitive again --- and a new body wouldn’t hurt. --- but he ran hard while he was in the race.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 22nd ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Yes, It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 22, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 196
2. Nathan Pickett – 191
3. Jordan Eber – 190
4. Chad Edenfield – 187
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff - 176

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield – 4.553913 on Yellow

Ryan made it two weeks in a row in a race that was very close through the halfway point. Ryan and Jordan ran on the same lap through the first half of the race until Jordan slipped a little on Purple --- which is usually one of his best lanes. That was all it took for Ryan to grab the lead and never look back because he was fast and steady. While Ryan and Jordan were battling for the lead, Nathan Pickett and Chad Edenfield were battling for third. And when Jordan slipped, it became a three-way battle for second. As Ryan learned a few weeks ago, Nathan will chase you all night and when you slip, he’s there ready to take the position. Pinkie was certainly in the mix until he suffered some body damage and had to make a couple of unscheduled pit stops.


*Race #2*
1. Mike Henry – 211
2. John “JT” Thompson – 207
3. Charlie Dube – 194
4. Bill McDermott – 132
5. Rollin Isbell – 160 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.328475 on Black

Mike Henry made the very best of a rare Wednesday night trip to the track and earned an A-Main-quality win. Nicely done, young man! JT led early and built an almost two-lap lead before his motor started to shift on its own. That was all Mike needed to mount a charge and grab a four-lap win. Charlie Dube stepped up to this group and turned laps in the 4.4’s to show that he can run with this group as can Bill McDermott. Bill’s car started off very strong and then developed some handling issues that sent him to the pits but he made it back to the track after some repairs. I got five good runs out of my motor but it didn’t have another full run in it. Jordan was kind enough to let me borrow his car to finish the race. Thank you for a very, very strong loaner. _(At least I replaced the damaged guide flag. Sorry.)_



*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 25th ..... NASCAR, GTP, Group F, Modified*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Please keep Darin in your thoughts and prayers. He broke his fibula today and will be hobbling around on crutches for a few weeks.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry i missed it looks like it was real good racing Wed night. We only have a two more weeks of Baseball then I'm back to Racing full time. :thumbsup:

Ryan 196 is a lot of laps! Good Run!!

Mike very good run with 211!!! That is an avg lap time of 4.549 that means you had very few deslots and the car was hooked up and fast! Nice time to take a Vac day. I bet I know who wants to run GT1's on Saturdays.....


----------



## SCSHobbies

Darin broke his what... 
Neck, feet now leg... He needs to be in a bubble. :tongue:

Darin hope you heal up quick. You can use a stool at the drivers stand til then :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

SCSHobbies said:


> Sorry i missed it looks like it was real good racing Wed night. We only have a two more weeks of Baseball then I'm back to Racing full time. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ryan 196 is a lot of laps! Good Run!!
> 
> Mike very good run with 211!!! That is an avg lap time of 4.549 that means you had very few deslots and the car was hooked up and fast! Nice time to take a Vac day. I bet I know who wants to run GT1's on Saturdays.....


It would be nice XD

I ran 4.3s on all lanes I think my slowest lap was a 4.4.
My problem as always I'd get door to door with JT and I'd loose my nerve and come off.
I passed him once on red,he was on green and charlie was on white I made the mistake in thinking Charlie was JT because they both had white cars,I passed JT then started chasing Charlie thinking I was chasing JT.I would have done that the whole heat if stilley wouldn't have announced that there had been a lead change!


----------



## Hotrod32

*Wed. Night*

Thanks, :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 25, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick “Magic Man” Tomlinson – 182
2. Rodney Miles – 177
3. Charlie Dube – 176
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 172
5. Jordan Eber – 171
6. Josh Stewart – 165
7. Nathan Pickett – 158 (Repairs)
8. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 152 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.827959 on Orange

Since “Shake” (Darin) couldn’t be there, we saw the return of The Magic Man as Rick Tomlinson slipped away from the field and snagged a nifty five lap win. Rodney Miles had trouble with a body pin early in the race and then set the fast lap in seven of the eight heats to edge Charlie Dube for second. The next close race on the track was Pinkie and Jordan as they swapped the fourth spot back and forth throughout the race with Pinkie ending up with the spot by less than a full lap. Josh made his first appearance at the track in a number of years and found that it was a lot like riding a bicycle --- it all came back to him pretty quick. Nathan had to spend some time in the pits but was very competitive and was running with the leaders most of the night. E-Man’s car decided that it was only going to run when it wanted to so after spending some time in the pits decided it was easier to take the DQ and enjoy the race with another car.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 201
2. Eddie Broyles – 199
3. Mike Rigsby – 191
4. Rollin Isbell – 190
5. James “JP” Snyder – 185
6. Rick “Magic Man” Tomlinson – 173
7. Eddie Stilley – 142 (Handling)
8. Mike Henry – 179 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.546783 on Orange

Again, there were a couple of races within the race. JT and Eddie Broyles slipped away from the field by having fast cars and steady hands. Certainly a strong combination. As the power turned off, JT had just about a two-lap lead for the Win. The next race was between Mike Rigsby and I. And if Mike hadn’t had his motor mysteriously slow for part of a heat and then just as mysteriously regain it’s earlier form, then he may have been competing with Eddie and JT. As it was, Mike and I swapped third back and forth a few times with Mike earning the spot in the final heat. JP again decided to campaign an old 1/8” axle car and gave it a good run. Back when this car was “state-of-the-art” his lap total would have competed for the win most nights. The Magic Man took the move-up but couldn’t quite match his earlier lap total --- but that didn’t stop him from having fun. “Fast Eddie” Stilley had a fresh motor in a freshly re-worked chassis that he’s determined to make as good as his others. Toward the end of the race; his trips to the pits began to pay off and he was pretty racy. Mike Henry thought that he had selected the right car for this race but then the handling seemed to slip away and he was left searching for the right combination of horsepower and handling. Just like real cars, the best handling cars always _seem_ to have the most horsepower because they get through the corners faster.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_

1. Mike Rigsby – 214
2. Eddie Broyles – 206
3. Rollin Isbell – 203
4. James “JP” Snyder – 181
5. Jordan Eber – 175
6. Nathan Pickett – 173
7. Mike Henry – 125 (DQ – Car Change / Brain Fade)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.164059 on Orange

Mike Rigsby got the black cloud to stay away just long enough to grab a four-lap win over Eddie Broyles. Eddie’s GTP is determined to munch a gear just about every time out and Saturday was no exception. I got through a couple of nasty chassis bends to grab the final spot on the podium. JP and Nathan fought handling problems while Jordan fought horsepower problems but all made it to the end of the race. Mike Henry had plenty of horsepower (4.179) but didn’t quite have the handling. Mike also learned that sometimes horsepower can get you in trouble as he ended up on the outside of Jordan’s ailing car in the bank at just the wrong moment. Ouch!



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 29th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


And i should make it!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I put a fresh motor in my car Monday night. It hasn't even been on the track yet.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 29, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 197
2. Charlie Dube – 193
3. Chad Edenfield – 191
4. John Parks – 178
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 177
6. Ryan Edenfield – 141 (DNF – Motor)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.499927 on Black

Jordan and Ryan battled for the lead almost from the time the green flag dropped. The competition had both drivers pushing their cars and in the process Jordan turned a personal best in claiming the Win. Ryan’s chance to extend his win streak came to an end when his motor came to an end in the sixth heat. The next race-within-the-race was between Charlie Dube and Chad Edenfield. After swapping the spot a few times, Charlie proved to be just a tick faster and secured the position by not quite two full laps. And the third race-within-the-race was between Parks and Pinkstaff. Both racers had body or chassis issues that required some in-race repairs and kept them on the same lap for almost the entire race.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 208
2. Mike Rigsby – 207
3. John “JT” Thompson – 205
4. Jordan Eber – 199
5. Rollin Isbell – 106 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.344257 on Yellow

Buddy had the night off from coaching and came to the track for a night of racing made even more fun by earning a close win over Mike Rigsby. Buddy, Mike and JT ran on (or near) the same lap for the first half of the race. Mike and Buddy with strong cars. JT with cool driving but not as much horsepower in the car he borrowed from Johnny. Jordan moved up after winning the first race and set another new personal record for laps. The last five or six motors that I’ve had have all been really good. This one …. Not so much.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 2nd ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP, Modified*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 2, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 183
2. Johnny Banks – 181
3. Charlie Dube – 176
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 175
5. John Parks – 172
6. Cody Vance – 158 

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.827773 on Yellow

Once again this was a race with a two distinct races-within-the-race. Johnny led early and often and then zigged when he should have zagged and Jordan slipped by to win by two. Maybe it was the nifty new very orange body, but Jordan was certainly fast throughout the race. The next race was for third. Pinkie held the position deep into the race until Charlie staged a comeback and grabbed the spot by less than a full lap. And if both of these guys had bobbled, Parks was in the hunt and ready to pounce. Cody started the race driving with a light switch and then borrowed Mike Rigsby’s controller and saw his lap times improve and his lap count begin to climb.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 196
2. Mike Rigsby – 195
3. James “JP” Snyder – 185
4. Rollin Isbell – 181
5. Eddie Stilley – 140 (Handling)
6. Mike Henry – 167 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.608569 on Orange

JT led just about every heat but could never build a truly comfortable lead over Mike Rigsby. Still, when the Ice Man is turning consistent laps, he’s hard to beat. JP got just about everything out of his car that it has to give and grabbed the final spot on the podium. I switched to a car with a Falcon 7 motor this week and just couldn’t find the handling on a couple of lanes. Eddie ditched the chassis that gave him trouble last week and finished setting up a new center section just minutes before tech closed. After a few in-race adjustments, the car seemed to get pretty good. Mike Henry had a couple of problems early and turned the rest of the race into a test session for the backup car.




*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Henry – 229
2. John “JT” Thompson – 228
3. Jordan Eber – 209
4. John Parks – 204
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 198
6. Mike Rigsby – 160 
7. Rollin Isbell – 131 (DNF – Body)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 3.843604 on Green

Mike Henry grabbed another wing car win but JT made sure that the race was close to the end. Jordan Eber and John Parks battled for third with cars that are just about ready for a new motor. And, Pinkie’s car is definitely just $12.84 away from being pretty good. Mike suffered some race damage but was able to return and finish the race with some pretty quick laps. 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 6th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*

I'm going to miss tonight due to our final Baseball Tourney that runs thur this weekend. We Qualified for the State Tournament  which is a big deal by its self but we hope to place well and maybe even win the thing!

Next Week I return full time to guide the Green Machine back to Victory Lane!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 6, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 190
2. Charlie Dube – 188 (Hawk 6)
3. Chad Edenfield – 184
4. John Parks – 179
5. Cody Vance – 171
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 169 (Hawk 6)
7. Chris Satterfield – 144
8. Justin Partridge – 123 

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.656606 on Yellow

Ryan rebounded from last week’s motor failure and earned the Win over Charlie Dube. Charlie led early then battled to keep a tail-happy car under control and in contention. Chad stayed just close enough to keep the two leaders in sight and was ready to pounce if they became careless but had to settle for the final spot on the podium. John Parks kept his car in one piece and in the end was like a racer on his own pit strategy. Cody once again proved that a better controller can make a big difference in your lap total. Pinkie found a wreck or two too many and found himself just outside the Top 5. _(More on Pinkie’s car in the next race.)_ It was very good to see Chris Satterfield back at the track and turning solid laps. And, welcome to Justin Partridge. Justin and his Father rented cars and track time on Tuesday night and came back on Wednesday for more. Justin purchased a ready-to-run and borrowed a controller and jumped in with both feet. He should be very proud of his first race performance.

*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell – 208
2. John “JT” Thompson – 207 (Hawk 6)
3. Mike Rigsby – 204
4. Jordan Eber – 194
5. Charlie Dube – 188 (Hawk 6)
6. Eddie Stilley – 171 (Hawk 6)
7. Bill McDermott – 60 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.336137 on Blue

Here’s proof that the” blind squirrel finding a nut” story just might be true. After getting my $12.84 worth of satisfaction out of last week’s motor, I dropped in a fresh power plant for this race and made it to Victory Lane. JT already had his GT1 setup for this Saturday’s My Series race in Longwood so he borrowed Pinkie’s car and turned a fast lap of 4.390. We’re pretty sure that Pinkie’s driver was a little surprised at the speed. Mike Rigsby’s car was very fast and at times was capable of running down me and/or JT almost at will. If Mike could have gotten the Lexan magnets turned off, he would have been in the hunt for the Win. Jordan Eber continues to show that he is learning how to race with anybody and amazingly got a fifth strong race out of his motor on his way to a fourth place finish. Charlie Dube took the move-up when Ryan declined and matched his lap total from the first race and lowered his best lap by a tenth in grabbing the final spot in the Top 5. Eddie Stilley cobbled some parts together for a GT1 car and continued to improve the car as the race went on. A post-race gear change really woke the car up as he was turning laps in the 4.3’s. Bill McDermott found himself with a car that refused to be pushed hard and decided to call it a night rather than become a “factor.”



*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 9th ..... NASCAR, GTP, Group F and Modified*


----------



## Jordan Eber

Rollin, 

I think i may be able to go to the state race on Saturday afterall. Do you have room in your car (or whoever is driving) for another person and box? If so, when and where are y'all meeting on Saturday morning? If not, no big deal, i will go to the next one.

Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Jordan Eber said:


> Rollin,
> 
> I think i may be able to go to the state race on Saturday afterall. Do you have room in your car (or whoever is driving) for another person and box? If so, when and where are y'all meeting on Saturday morning? If not, no big deal, i will go to the next one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jordan


Should have room. I think just JT is riding with me. 

We'll meet at the track. Probably just before 6am. JT said that he's coming up to the track Friday night and we'll firm up the plans then.

Just remember .... we'll probably stay for two races then head back in time to race Saturday night. Nothing like a full day of slots!! :tongue::freak::thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin what time does gt1 start sat I won't make NASCAR I have to work but If gt1 starts round 9 I'll make it for gt1 gtp and hawk wing.if I make it jordan your more than welcome to ride back with me.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Rollin what time does gt1 start sat I won't make NASCAR I have to work but If gt1 starts round 9 I'll make it for gt1 gtp and hawk wing.if I make it jordan your more than welcome to ride back with me.



Mike,

Kenny sent me an e-mail changing the schedule.

NASCAR
Group F
Group 12
GT1
GTP

My best guess is that Group F will start between 10:00 and 10:30.

RI


----------



## Jordan Eber

I will come up to the track tonight to confirm when you guys are leaving and if you will have enough room.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Room shouldn't be a problem. None of us have huge boxes.


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin can you put 2 sets of 765 tires on my tab and bring them tomorrow??


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Rollin can you put 2 sets of 765 tires on my tab and bring them tomorrow??



Will do. 

Do they need to be trued?


----------



## Henry Racing

Make it 3 pair 2 765 and 1 735 treated for gtp


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Got 'em.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 9, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson – 188
2. Ryan Edenfield – 185
3. Jordan Eber – 184
4. Rick Tomlinson – 178
5. Charlie Dube – 177 + 6
6. Rodney Miles – 177 + 5
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 173
8. John Parks – 127 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.827445 on Blue

Darin, Ryan and Jordan spent a lot of the race on the same lap until one not-as-good heat by Ryan and Jordan allowed Darin to hobble to a lead that he never gave up. Proof that even a broken leg can’t keep Darin from the Winner’s Circle. The next race on the track was equally competitive. Rick, Charlie and Rodney stayed close to each other throughout the race as well. Near the end, Rick slipped away just enough to take fourth while Charlie edged Rodney by less than a full section. Pinkie stayed as close as he could with a motor that has seen better days. And, I remember John running with Pinkie until late in the race but I don’t remember what happened to his car.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 197
2. Mike Rigsby – 192
3. Buddy Houser – 191
4. Darin Benson – 187 + 18
5. Mike Henry – 187 + 8
6. Eddie Stilley – 179
7. James “JP” Snyder – 178
8. Rollin Isbell – 68 (DNF – Chassis)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.609870 Orange

JT followed up a solid run in NASCAR in Longwood with a Win in Jacksonville on Saturday night. Mike Rigsby and Buddy dueled for the runner up spot with Mike grabbing the position by a single lap. Darin Benson took the move-up from the first race and edged Mike Henry by about a half lap in a race-long battle. The next race was between Eddie and JP with Eddie securing the spot by a lap.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_

1. Rollin Isbell – 204
2. Mike Henry – 197
3. James “JP” Snyder – 195
4. Ryan Edenfield - 188

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.171241 on Yellow

The story in this race was JP making a charge from about 10 laps down after munching a gear to come back and take third. In fact, he went into the final heat tied for second with Mike before an untimely deslot.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 13th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 13, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield – 194
2. John Parks – 190
3. Jordan Eber – 189
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 175
5. Charlie Dube – 170
6. Bill McDermott – 167
7. Justin Partridge – 126 

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.499522 on Yellow

Congratulations to Chad Edenfield for picking up his first win and setting a personal best in the process. A very strong run and well-deserved victory. John Parks and Jordan traded the runner-up spot a number of times during the race before Parks grabbed the runner-up spot by less than a full lap. Pinkie and Charlie dueled for the fourth spot before Charlie encountered handling challenges and couldn’t get the Lexan magnets turned off of his new body. Bill Mc suffered a broken lead wire that dropped him out of contention just before the mid-point of the race and Justin suffered a gear issue that caused him to miss some time in the pits as well.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 212
2. Buddy Houser – 207
3. Mike Rigsby – 206
4. Rollin Isbell – 202
5. James “JP” Snyder – 201
6. Chad Edenfield – 197
7. Matt Boman - 188
8. Eddie Stilley – 90 (DQ – Body change)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.335564 on Yellow

JT brought his A game and took a convincing win. Mike held the runner-up spot for a good portion of the race while Buddy worked during each intermission to find the handling in his chassis. Near the end of the race Buddy left JP and I to battle for fourth and was able to run down Mike Rigsby for the spot by less than a full lap. Chad took full advantage of the move-up and set another personal best. Matt Boman, one of the regulars at *Bill Pinch’s The Raceway.biz*, was in town on business and stopped by to check out the racing. So, Mike Rigsby loaned him a car and a controller and Johnny loaned him a body and Matt got to mix in a little pleasure while he was here. _Thanks for racing with us._ Eddie Stilley got his car dialed in after last week’s race ------ so, of course, he tweaked it some more to try and make it better. Unfortunately, the handling went the other way and he ended up using the night as an extended test session.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 16th ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP and Modified*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Saturday Night's All Right For .... Racing!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 16, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Tomlinson – 182 + 9
2. Darin Benson – 182 + 8
3. Jordan Eber – 179
4. John Parks – 177
5. Charlie Dube – 176
6. Nathan Pickett – 170 + 14
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 170 + 5

*Fast Lap* – Rick Tomlinson – 4.835506 on Green

Darin “Shake / El Diablo” Benson led most of the race then Rick “Bake / The Magic Man” Tomlinson put on a charge in the final heat to take the Win by less than a full section. And we’re talking about one of the smaller sections in the donut. Very fun race to watch. Jordan hung around the front group for a good portion of the race and then had to fend off Parks and Charlie to hang on to third. And, in the other race-within-the-race, Nathan edged Pinkie by less than a lap.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 194
2. Eddie Stilley – 189
3. Rollin Isbell – 179
4. Rick Tomlinson – 177
5. Mike Rigsby – 116 
6. Mike Henry – 142 (DQ – Car Changes) 

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.664434 on Orange

JT and Mike Rigsby headed the field while Eddie, Rick and I chased. Mike Rigsby encountered “race traffic” that sent him to the pits for a while and I encountered some “debris” on black and that left Eddie to chase JT. In the end Eddie grabbed the runner-up spot and I just edged The Magic Man for third. Mike Henry came back after a body issue to turn solid laps with what he should have started the race with. There’s always this Saturday.




*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Rigsby – 231
2. Johnny Banks – 220
3. Jordan Eber – 217
4. Mike Henry – 212 + 17
5. John Parks – 212 + 8
6. Nathan Pickett – 200 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 3.890643 on Yellow

Mike Rigsby went through a number of gears and still found his way to Victory Lane. Johnny put on strong pressure early then saw his multi-race motor begin to fade. Jordan sported some new colors and turned in a solid effort while Mike had uncharacteristic handling issues that dropped him off of the pace. Parks drove another solid race and almost caught Mike in the closing laps. Nathan’s motor expired early and ran my car the last part of the race and even got in a spectacular, death-defying wreck or two.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 20th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Henry Racing

Sorry guys won't be their Saturday going to the lake with some friends


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Sorry guys won't be their Saturday going to the lake with some friends


Have a good time. We'll see you next week.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

By the way ...... We're going to clean the track on Monday, 7/25 at about 7:00pm. 

If you're in the neighborhood, stop by.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Free Fumes :dude: :drunk:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

A big *THANK YOU* to Chad (and Chase), Ryan, JT, and Buddy for stopping by to help Johnny and I clean the track.

That was every bit as tough as the night Mike, Tom, Johnny and I tackled the grime.

We really do have the best racers around. Thanks!


----------



## SCSHobbies

It seems if we wait to long before cleanings it gets dry and is really hard to clean. 
I sent up the BAT SIGNAL but Bull Frog did not show up with the Bat Van. I know he would have had some thing in there that would have worked better.

Come run some Laps tonight to get the track run in.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We'll probably clean it again on August 8th in preparation for the My Series race on August 13th.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*

The track should be really good today.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 23, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 181
2. Rick Tomlinson – 175
3. John Parks – 174
4. Charlie Dube – 173
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 171
6. Darin Benson – 170
7. Nathan Pickett – 162 

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.656958 on Yellow

Lots of fun just watching this race. Jordan missed a heckuva race behind him. Rick, John Parks, Charlie, Nathan and Pinkie all took a shot at second while Darin tried to figure out how to turn off the Lexan magnets. After swapping the spot back and forth throughout the race, Rick grabbed the spot and parks edged Charlie for third. Pinkie dropped back a bit but was able to fight-off Darin for fifth. Nathan found out that karma can be tough. After delivering some pain in the bank early in the race he found himself on the receiving end late in the race that caused him to miss some time while his crew chief straightened the chassis.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles – 195
2. Buddy Houser – 192 + 17
3. Mike Henry – 192 + 16.9
4. Eddie Stilley – 183
5. Rollin Isbell – 178
6. Mike Rigsby – 137
7. John “JT” Thompson – 168 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.609045 on Yellow

Eddie Broyles returned to the track and snuck away from Buddy and Mike Henry just enough to grab an almost-comfortable win. But the best race was between Buddy, Mike Henry, and Mike Rigsby. After Mike Rigsby had to spend some time in the pits straightening, it left Buddy and Mike Henry to battle for the position right to the end. As the race ended, both cars were coming out of the bank and it came down to who had the most coast. When the cars came to rest, Buddy had the edge by about two car lengths. Eddie Stilley and I had a good race for a while, then he pulled away and showed that fourth was all his. JT started out trying a different motor and setup and just couldn’t find the speed so he switched to his regular ride --- which began laying down toward the end of the race.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_

1. Eddie Broyles – 207
2. Rollin Isbell – 205
3. Mike Henry – 203
4. Jordan Eber – 191
5. Nathan Pickett – 189 

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.163744 on Yellow

Eddie made it two-for-two with a nifty win in GTP. I got off to a rough start and just didn’t have enough to run him down and had to worry late about Mike Henry running me down. All-in-all, a very fun race. Jordan’s car is fast. Once he becomes used to the speed and power band, he’s going to be a factor. Nathan fought some handling issues but got everything he could out of the car --- every lap.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 27th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 20, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield – 194 + 17
2. Ryan Edenfield – 194 + 8
3. John Parks – 193
4. Charlie Dube – 190
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 180
6. Bill McDermott – 179
7. Justin Partridge – 137

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield – 4.561525 on Green

Chad made it two-in-a-row with a half-lap edge over his brother, Ryan, for the Win. Great race between these two guys and John Parks. Parks gradually pulled away from Charlie and kept enough pressure on Ryan and Chad that John was in position to take the Win if they slipped. And, the next race-within-the-race was also entertaining. Pinkie edged Bill McDermott late in the race and held on for fifth. Justin did exactly what new racers are supposed to do …. He turned more laps this week than he did last week. Nice run, Justin.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 208
2. Mike Rigsby – 205
3. Bob “00” Lee – 202
4. Rollin Isbell – 193
5. Jordan Eber – 187
6. Buddy Houser – 150 (Issues)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.335713 on Yellow

JT joined Chad in making it back-to-back Wins. Mike Rigsby kept the pressure on early but let JT slip away near the midway point. Bob Lee was back and took a turn at the top early in the race before a couple of slip-ups knocked him back a couple of spot. Jordan’s car made it through race #9 on his Hawk 7, but it certainly wasn’t it’s usual fast self the second half of the race. And, Buddy thought he had a controller issue that turned out to probably be a motor issue after he spent a little time also chasing a possible chassis issue.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 23rd ..... NASCAR, Group F, GTP and Modified*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Like Buddy said ....


*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 30, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks – 188
2. Rodney Miles – 185
3. Nathan Pickett – 181
4. Austin Houser – 179 + 11
5. Charlie Dube – 179 + 8
6. John Parks – 176
7. Larry Ulsch – 175
8. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 171 

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.718306 on Orange

The first heat of this race was one of the cleanest heats I’ve ever seen. There were only three or four cars off of the track the entire heat. That set the pace for a very clean race with a lot of close battles. In the end Johnny and Rodney slipped away from the field with Johnny getting the win by just a few laps. The next battle was between Nathan, Austin and Charlie with youth being served as Nathan grabbed third and Austin edged Charlie by just three sections. John Parks won the final battle in this race (a nice way to wrap up his summer racing as he heads north for a few weeks) by about a full lap. It was real good to see Larry Ulsch at the track again and he certainly got faster every lap. Welcome Back! Pinkie was down on horsepower just a bit and eventually fell of the pace but at times showed that he can still be a factor.

*Race #2*
1. Mike Henry – 188
2. John “JT” Thompson – 185
3. James “JP” Snyder – 178
4. Rollin Isbell – 161
5. Chad Edenfield – 152
6. Mike Rigsby – 149
7. Buddy Houser – 106
8. Ryan Edenfield – 104 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.608752 on Green
The lap count was down in this race because we had one heat where everyone lost about 6 or 7 laps worth of time during a track call.

Congratulations to Mike Henry for picking up the Feature Win. Nice job of driving a very solid race. JT was continuing to work on his options for the upcoming My Series race (August 13th) but overcame a rough start to grab the runner up spot. JP grabbed third to close out the podium. I had to spend some time in the pits as did Mike Rigsby and Buddy while Ryan’s car suffered a bent axle that put him out of the race.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Rigsby – 238 + 16
2. Johnny Banks – 238 + 9
3. Larry Ulsch – 211
4. Chad Edenfield – 202
5. John Parks – 199 + 6
6. Nathan Pickett – 199 + 1
7. Mike Henry – 118 (DNF)
8. Ryan Edenfield – 18 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 3.679067 on Green

Mike Rigsby built a pretty solid lead and then held on as Johnny tried to run him down. By the last heat they were only a lap apart but Mike was up to the task. Larry Ulsch was one of the guys who tried to get a wing car class started way back and turned in a solid run with a new car. Chad turned his first 200+ race and Parks edged Nathan for the final spot in the Top 5 by track position. Mike Henry put his car on the hauler when it slowed to “normal” speed and Ryan’s car just didn’t want to come up to speed which ended his night early.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 3rd ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## BullFrog

The BullFrog and Bat Van did not read the message until 3 days ago. Working to long on Wednesday to make the show. Hopefully I can make it Saturday but then I can see the track from 10am-3pm from the Big Lots shopping center.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Bullfrog, you have a heckuva tent city going over there on the weekend. 

I hope you can make it this Saturday.

RI


----------



## Ragnar

I have just had eye surgery and my sight is getting better. The Doctor won't write me a new Rx until the 30th, but then I should be able to see my cars on the track better than I have in years. I can't wait to get back to racing with all of you, I have missed being there!

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom, 

I'm glad to hear that you're on the mend.

I hope you can drag Erik back with you. We miss seeing y'all at the track.

RI


----------



## SCSHobbies

Is there a Track Cleaning party today??


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Oh yeah.

7pm Rain or Shine.

Rags and naptha provided.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 27, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 193
2. Nathan Pickett – 190
3. Charlie Dube – 186
4. Lee Pinkstaff – 184
5. Austin Houser – 171
6. John Parks – 156
7. Bill McDermott – 131
8. Jadon Craig - 108

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.452816 on Yellow


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 210
2. Buddy Houser – 207
3. Mike Rigsby – 206
4. Bob “00” Lee – 203
5. Jordan Eber – 200
6. Ryan Edenfield – 199
7. Chad Edenfield – 190
8. Rollin Isbell – 89 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.389681 on Yellow


*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 30th .... NASCAR, Group F, GTP and Modified*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 3, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube – 192
2. Chad Edenfield – 191
3. Lee Pinkstaff – 183 + 19
4. Bill McDermott – 183 + 8
5. Jadon Craig - 125

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott – 4.500274 on Green


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 214
2. Bob “00” Lee – 204
3. Ryan Edenfield – 198
4. Jordan Eber – 189
5. Rollin Isbell – 202 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.272998 on Yellow


*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 6th .... NASCAR, Group F, GTP and Modified*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 6, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick “Bake” Tomlinson – 185
2. Charlie Dube – 182 + 11
3. Doc Dougherty – 182 + 8
4. Ryan Edenfield – 182 + 6
5. Rodney Miles – 177
6. Bill Fraden – 170 (DNF)
7. Lee Pinkstaff – 165 
8. Darin Benson – 164 

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.718702 on Yellow

Another great race by these excellent drivers! There were five cars on the lead lap as late as the fifth heat (I think) before Rick managed to slip away. That left the real battle to Charlie, the visiting Doc Dougherty, and Ryan Edenfield. Ryan’s motor was fading but kept it close by staying on the track. When the time ended; it was Charlie over Doc and Doc over Ryan by track position. Rodney struggled early and then came back strong. Pinkie and Darin both had race-related damage that caused them to miss some time but they found a way to finish.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 192
2. Mike Henry – 191
3. Mike Rigsby – 189
4. Jordan Eber – 188
5. Doc Dougherty – 183
6. Wesley Dean, Sr. – 180 + 16
7. Rollin Isbell – 180 + 13
8. Eddie Stilley – 178 

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.656562 on Black

Mike Henry led most of the first half of the race before the Ice Man did his thing and coolly tracked him down and took the win. Mike Rigsby edged Jordan for the final spot on the podium with a solid run and a pretty quick car. Doc moved up from the first race and added a lap to his total to round out the Top 5. I thought I was well back of Wes ….. so I let him go in the last heat only to learn that we were on the same lap. Doh! Eddie Stilley had zero horsepower. Zero.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_

1. James “JP” Snyder – 209
2. Mike Henry – 206
3. Doc Dougherty – 199
4. Wesley Dean, Sr. – 191
5. Eddie Stilley – 173
6. Jordan Eber – 172
7. Mike Rigsby – 87 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Stilley – 4.171582 on Black

JP Snyder drove a very solid race with a quick car and edged Mike Henry by just a few laps. Doc took a comfortable third to fill out the podium while prepping for the upcoming state race. Wes borrowed a car from Johnny and fought a pretty loose machine early but did at least improve as the race went on. Eddie Stilley put my new chassis through a shakedown and once he got it dialed-in was able to run – and outrun – the leaders. Jordan also fought an ill-handling chassis that is already in the pits for an overhaul. Mike chose to avoid the rest of the chaos and mayhem in the fourth heat.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 10th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry i missed the race. Ballball team party ran late.


----------



## Mike R

Buddy, you going to make the state race this weekend, or do you have another tournament to go to?

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 10, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield – 196
2. Charlie Dube – 188
3. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 182
4. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 175
5. Bill McDermott – 150 (DNF)
6. Justin Partridge – 147
7. Jadon Craig - 121

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield – 4.554594 on Yellow


*Race #2*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 207
2. Rollin Isbell – 204
3. Charlie Dube – 195
4. Bob “00” Lee – 193
5. Ryan Edenfield – 184
6. Jordan Eber – 183

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.336126 on Black


*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 13th at 8:00am .... My Series Summer Tour Race #3*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Mike 

I'm going to miss the Race this weekend. We made plans with some friends a couple months ago for this weekend before i knew the race would be here.... I tried to move it but could not....  
Help Rollin and Jonny for me. See ya next Wed.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Real good to see Marcus Ambrose get the win at Watkins Glen.


----------



## SCSHobbies

One more day til Race Day!!! I might even come in Tues for some practice...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Buddy ... Eddie S was at the track tonight. Fast GT1 and a fast NASCAR.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Day!!!! 

My GT1 has had a 2wk rest...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Day!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 17, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 197
2. Charlie Dube – 194
3. Bill McDermott – 189
4. Austin Houser – 187
5. Rodney Miles – 183
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 181
7. Chris Satterfield – 145
8. Eddie “E-Man” Miles - 144

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.609010 on Black

Jordan Eber gradually raced his way away from the field and took a nice three-lap win over Charlie. Bill McDermott fought back from a rough first heat to grab the final spot on the podium as he moved ahead of Austin in the late stages of the race. Rodney made good use of his vacation time to come play with the slot cars on a Wednesday night and drove an excellent race with a less-than-quick car to edge Pinkie for the final spot in the Top 5. Very good to see Chris Satterfield back at the track and turning solid laps to edge E-Man who suffered a broken axle during the race.


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 211
2. Mike Rigsby – 209 + 7
3. Buddy Houser – 209 + 3
4. Chad Edenfield – 202
5. Bob “00” Lee – 193
6. Eddie Stilley – 160 (DNF)
7. Rollin Isbell – 126 (DNF)
8. Jordan Eber – 51 (DNF)

Good close race through the halfway point before mechanical gremlins shrunk the field. JT wrapped up another win but the best race was for second as Mike and Buddy battled for the spot most of the race. At the end, Mike had track position over Buddy. Chad backed up his TQ run last Saturday with a personal best number of laps and a solid run. Bob fought through a worn body that began to effect his car’s handling to stay close for a while but fell back late in the event.

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.296180 on Orange


*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 20th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, Group F, and GTP*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 20, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 186 + 18
2. Rodney Miles – 186 + 17
3. Ryan Edenfield – 180
4. Johnny Banks – 179
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 176
6. Bill Fraden – 165
7. Alex Selvig – 149
8. Jadon Craig – 129

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.718544 on Green


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 198
2. Buddy Houser – 197
3. Eddie Broyles – 196
4. Mike Rigsby – 192
5. Darin Benson – 182
6. Rick Tomlinson – 174
7. Eddie Stilley – 116
8. Rollin Isbell – 110 

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.608757 on Orange




*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John “JT” Thompson – 240
2. Buddy Houser – 232
3. Ryan Edenfield – 215
4. Rollin Isbell – 206
5. Mike Rigsby – 145 

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 3.725999 on Green




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 24th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 24, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield – 198
2. Ryan Edenfield – 193
3. Bill McDermott – 190
4. Charlie Dube – 186
5. Jadon Craig – 137
6. Johnny Banks – 103 (DNF – Chassis)
7. Jordan Eber – 187 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.453174 on Orange
*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield – 4.500226 on Orange

Chad resumed his recent hot streak with a well-earned victory. Ryan and Johnny ran on the same lap as Chad through the early part of the race before Ryan’s motor began to slow and Johnny suffered significant chassis damage in a wall shot. Bill McDermott started out better and kept the leaders in sight to earn the final spot on the podium. Charlie couldn’t make it back-to-back but showed good speed through most of the race. Jadon Craig turned a personal best number of laps and is on his way to becoming a fine young racer. Jordan’s car slowed significantly and then borrowed Austin Houser’s car from Buddy to finish the race. And learned that Austin’s car is really fast!


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 212
2. Mike Rigsby – 207
3. Rollin Isbell – 203
4. Buddy Houser – 200
5. Charlie Dube – 192
6. Bob “00” Lee - 159 (DNF – motor)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.273134 on Black

Through the first few heats, Bob, JT, Mike and Buddy had a heckuva race going. Then The “Ice Man” slipped away from the field --- again. Bob tried to get one last race out of his motor and it didn’t quite make it to the end but he was very fast while it lasted. Mike ran well and tried to keep the pressure on, but had to settle for second place. I got off to a rough start and then tried to make a charge and am happy to get on the podium. Buddy’s motor was fast early but was already past it’s normal expiration date. Buddy said, “now it’s just fast enough to get beat.” Charlie moved up after the first race and improved his lap total in the process. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 27th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP, and Group F*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Almost Race Day.... 
Yes I'm bored at work today... wish i had more of these days.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 27, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 187
2. Rodney Miles – 185
3. Rick Tomlinson – 182
4. Jordan Eber – 180
5. Darin Benson – 177
6. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 164
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 141 

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.726371 on Yellow

Bob was a late entry into this race as he made a rare Saturday night appearance and then drove a new motor to Victory Lane. Rodney stayed on the lead lap with Bob – or at least within a lap – for most of the race to keep the pressure on in case Bob made a slip. Their lap times were very similar even though Bob was Falcon-powered and Rodney was FLA16D-powered. Rick “Bake” Tomlinson grabbed the final spot on the podium by edging Jordan by just over a full lap. Darin fought uncharacteristic handling problems but found a way to round out the Top 5. Bullfrog put fresh Lexan on the track and we all know that can lead to being a moving target. And speaking of targets …. Pinkie seemed to be a target for a number of drivers and made a couple of trips to the wall --- and to the pits --- but finished the race.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 200
2. John “JT” Thompson – 197
3. Eddie Broyles – 195
4. James “JP” Snyder – 193
5. Mike Rigsby – 189
6. Rollin Isbell – 145 
7. Mike Henry – 163 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.562195 on Yellow

Buddy slipped away from JT and Eddie and ended up with a fairly comfortable win that was not secure until late in the race. JT’s car was strong early but seemed to fade a bit late in the race while Eddie Broyle’s car was FLA16D-powered and stayed strong throughout the race. JP Snyder made a very strong run and was just two back of Eddie and four back from JT. Mike Rigsby rounded out the Top 5 with a car that appeared to be very consistent. I grabbed sixth after spending time in the pits (thank you to Eddie Stilley for the in-race chassis work) only because Mike Henry opted to make a car change. No doubt that Mike will have the handling dialed in to what it was at the State Race the next time at the track.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 31st ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin, any details on Bills enduro?


----------



## BullFrog

I'll have to be tired like that more often for Wednesday nights. For having a semi bad day until last nights race.All I could think as I was driving back to Jax was this was going to be a bad race night. With all the things going wrong- my usual slow poke customers going slower and my special stop screwing up my order (for my Dad) and almost deciding I was to tired to race. Had a record setting race for me -did things I usually don't do (driving - braking points) and going full throttle in places I usually don't . If I could do that in Nascar I'd be happy!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Rollin, any details on Bills enduro?


Here's what I think I know ... 

Sunday, September 18th - The track will open at 11am and we're planning to start racing at Noon. 3-Hour Enduro and we hope to be done by 4pm so we can make it home for dinner.

My Series GT1 by JK Products rules ... except you can run the JK Hawk 6 like we do in Jacksonville. (Chinese version only - no American armatures allowed to keep cost down)

Each Team will have one Experienced guy and at least one Amateur kind of guy. I don't know if we're doing the teams once we get there or ahead of time. I'll check with Bill.




BullFrog said:


> I'll have to be tired like that more often for Wednesday nights. For having a semi bad day until last nights race.All I could think as I was driving back to Jax was this was going to be a bad race night. With all the things going wrong- my usual slow poke customers going slower and my special stop screwing up my order (for my Dad) and almost deciding I was to tired to race. Had a record setting race for me -did things I usually don't do (driving - braking points) and going full throttle in places I usually don't . If I could do that in Nascar I'd be happy!


BullFrog .... you drove an excellent race last night. Guess you were due for something good to happen yesterday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 31, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield – 198
2. Charlie Dube – 188
3. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 181
4. Austin Houser – 179
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 173
6. Jordan Eber – 167
7. Jadon Craig – 138 

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield – 4.453274 on Yellow

Chad stayed on his hot streak since he got his new controller and picked up a relatively win. Charlie Dube grabbed the runner-up spot with a solid run and Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden had a personal best finish (I think) and grabbed the final spot on the podium. Austin Houser finished fourth and survived the second most spectacular crash I’ve seen at Slot Car Raceway. (JT and Wes hold the #1 position in that category.) Chad and Austin got together on top of the bridge coming out of the donut and Austin’s car ended up bouncing off of the wall on the top straight. Pinkie turned in a solid effort to close out the Top 5. Jordan started with a brand new motor that began to really come on toward the end of the race while Jadon set another personal best as he continues to learn how to be a racer.


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 211
2. Chad Edenfield – 201
3. Ryan Edenfield – 196 
4. Rollin Isbell – 184
5. Mike Rigsby – 18 (DNF)
6. Buddy Houser – 174 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.280811 on Yellow

JT used just enough of the car to make sure he recorded a comfortable win. Another very solid, steady, consistently fast race. Chad took the move-up from the first race and improved his lap total and grabbed the runner-up spot while his brother Ryan made sure that the Edenfields were fully represented on the podium. I grabbed fourth which was amazing considering the debacle on Red. Mike started with an experimental project that didn’t go as planned and led to an early retirement. Buddy tried to get one race too many out of his motor and that led to him grabbing Austin’s car and showing that it could run in the 4.3’s.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 3rd at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP, and Group F*


----------



## BullFrog

Austins car end up in front of my car and I hit him solid on the straightaway.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Saturday Night's Just Right For Racing!!!*


----------



## BullFrog

But I want to See the Gators not listen to them. And I even painted a decaled a new body- Buddy's colors this morning.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Weeelllll ..... think we'll meet at the track a little after 11am today and clean the tracks.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thanks to JP, Eddie and Carol the track is clean


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## BullFrog

There must be something about this being really tired and rushing over to the track stuff.Another 181 but this time I was a foot away from 182 and a 24 lap run!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

You might have been tired, but the car certainly didn't look tired.

Congrats on another great run.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

I would have to say that the best part about racing is that you get to read about the results in this forum. So where are the results for September? How am I suppose to live vicariously through others when there isn't a story? Come on already, I really didn't want to work so late! They made me! So please, please how about the results?? Lol !! See you guys soon. Maybe even as soon as Saturday night?


----------



## BullFrog

If this helps- Bob on Wed. I came in third.Hopefully I'll see you Saturday. And can someone mount a NAscar body for me?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BOB LEE 00 said:


> I would have to say that the best part about racing is that you get to read about the results in this forum. So where are the results for September? How am I suppose to live vicariously through others when there isn't a story? Come on already, I really didn't want to work so late! They made me! So please, please how about the results?? Lol !! See you guys soon. Maybe even as soon as Saturday night?


Sorry bout that. Busier week than I planned. Every time I started to post from work someone more important than me walked in.



BullFrog said:


> If this helps- Bob on Wed. I came in third.Hopefully I'll see you Saturday. And can someone mount a NAscar body for me?


Bill, I'll pin it for you Saturday night when I get back from the state race at Miracle Mile. I'm only racing a class or two and will be back in Jax in time to race NASCAR.


----------



## BullFrog

Thanks Rollin...........


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BullFrog said:


> Thanks Rollin...........


No worries. I wish I'd had time to add some bullet proofing in the rear. 

Remind me Wednesday night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 3, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Eddie Broyles – 195
2. Eddie Stilley – 192
3. Mike Rigsby – 184
4. Rodney Miles – 180
5. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 159

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.609068 on Yellow

Saturday night’s crowd didn’t lend itself to an obvious split by driver classification, so we split the races into 16D’s and Falcon 7’s. This was the 16D race. Eddie Broyles and Eddie Stilley have been putting a pretty strong effort into their 16D programs lately and got the chance to show what they’ve accomplished by finishing First and Second. Mike Rigsby shook the rust off of a Asian 16D and then worked on shaking the rust off of the 16D version of his trigger finger to grab the final spot on the podium. E-Man drove a very conservative race by focusing on keeping the car on the track and ended up with a very solid finish for his effort.

*Race #2*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 195
2. Mike Henry – 191
3. Jordan Eber – 185
4. Rollin Isbell – 183
5. Johnny Banks – 180

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.608701 on Yellow

What the Falcon 7’s might lack in torque and horsepower, they make up for in handling. And that nearly always present coast. JP drove a steady race and wasn’t always the fastest car on the track, but was fast enough to take the Win as youth was served in this race. Mike Henry borrowed a car from Mike Rigsby and fought back from a rough start to make the race close until a couple of “offs” late in the race when he began to push. Jordan didn’t quite have the handling figured out but had enough to grab the final spot on the podium. Like a lot of people, I’m guilty of trying to run a motor one (or two) race too many. It just wasn’t fast. Johnny’s car had more horsepower, but was off on the handling. If we had combined our two cars, one would have been pretty good …. And one would have been horrible.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Henry – 231
2. Rollin Isbell – 219
3. Mike Rigsby – 177 (DNF)
4. James “JP” Snyder – 91 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 3.727342 on Green

Mike Henry snagged the win and I grabbed second with a 4.0 car only because Mike Rigsby and JP dropped out with problems. Would have been fun to watch the two Mike’s battle to the end.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 7th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 7, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube – 198
2. Bill McDermott – 190
3. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 180
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 177
5. Jadon Craig – 143

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.555194 on Yellow

The freshly cleaned track seemed to really suit Charlie and his Hawk 6 as he drove a very fast and steady race to take the Victory. Bill McDermott stayed close through the first part of the race but gradually lost touch with Charlie. Another solid run by Bill Fraden and another spot on the podium as he and Pinkie battled for the spot through most of the race. And, Jadon set another personal best as this young man continues to improve every week.


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 202
2. Ryan Edenfield – 193
3. Rollin Isbell – 182
4. Chad Edenfield – 177
5. Jordan Eber – 103 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield – 4.390144 on Black

JT once again took the Win in comfortable fashion. Ryan started with a fresh power plant and it seemed to get pretty racy as the race went on. I made a bonehead move and put my car on the outside in the wrong spot that resulted in a very bent chassis. Once I got back to the track, I had a bunch of fun just racing. Chad’s car was fast but he also had to spend some time in the pits that spoiled his chance for a better finish. Jordan’s car faced handling and horsepower issues that resulted in him handing the car to his crew chief for repairs.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 10th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP, and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 10, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick “Magic Man” Tomlinson – 184 + 17
2. John Parks – 184 + 2
3. Bob “00” Lee – 182
4. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 173
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 155

*Fast Lap* – Bob “00” Lee – 4.780920 on Purple

More by coincidence than anything else, all of these cars were Falcon 7 powered. Bob Lee and John Parks battled for the lead for most of the race with Rick lurking in the wings waiting for an opportunity. When Bob’s motor began to sour late in the race, Rick was able to move into contention. John was finishing up on Red and had just enough problems that Rick was able to slip around him and take the Win. Bill Fraden arrived with a freshly painted body and battled with Pinkie for position most of the race until Pinkie experienced a dinged chassis that forced him to the pits for repairs.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles – 198 + 7
2. James “JP” Snyder – 198 + 6
3. Eddie Stilley – 192
4. Mike Henry – 187
5. Rollin Isbell – 185 

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.554563 on Orange

This race was mostly 16D powered (I was the lone exception) and Eddie Broyles and JP put on a great show. In the end, Eddie Broyles was just about a section ahead of JP for the Win. Eddie Stilley grabbed the final spot on the podium with a car that didn’t show the same power in the race as it had in practice. Mike Henry piloted his own ride this week with a fresh 16D power plant and it seemed to get a little faster as the race went on. I dropped a fresh motor in and discovered that the chassis was good last week in part because the old motor was so slow. A little chassis work this week and hopefully I’ll be able to play with the big boys again.



*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Eddie Broyles – 211 
2. James “JP” Snyder – 210
3. Eddie Stilley – 148
4. Rollin Isbell – 0 (DNS)
5. Mike Henry – 197 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.109686 on Black

JP ran out to a pretty big lead and then began to suffer some handling issues. By the time he got things sorted out, Eddie Broyles had run him down and grabbed the lead. In the final heat, JP and Eddie put on a strong enough show that Mike Henry parked his car to watch. JP found out that catching Eddie and passing Eddie can be two different things when they’re side-by-side. In the end, Eddie held off JP’s charge by a section. Eddie Stilley suffered damage from a couple of collisions that will probably only be cured with a fresh set of pans. Mike Henry was suffering a handling issue so I loaned him my car after the first heat since it hadn’t seen race action yet. Mike drove a very strong race with it and showed that if I don’t do well, it ain’t the car’s fault.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 14th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Race Night!!


Hummm


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 7, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And, *Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director for both races. Nicely done.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks – 196 + 7.8
2. Chad Edenfield – 196 + 7.75
3. Charlie Dube – 193
4. Ryan Edenfield – 189
5. Bill McDermott – 185
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 182
7. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 152 (Gear)
8. Kevin Duett – 125 

*Fast Lap* – John Parks – 4.500216 on Purple

The Top 3 finishers all took a turn at the front. In fact, through most of the race, you could a napkin over the Top 4. It went that way heat after heat. Ryan was using a borrowed controller and couldn’t quite get the feel and Charlie lost a couple of laps late in the race so that left John and Chad to battle it out for the win in the final heat. Great racing! In the end, both cars came to rest in the donut and John coasted past Chad to take the win by not quite a full car length. Bill McDermott rounded out the Top 5 with a solid run and edged Pinkie by just a few laps. Bullfrog and Pinkie had run on the same lap for a number of heats before a loose motor chewed up a gear. By the time he returned from the pits, there was too little time to move up. And Kevin Duett saw Ryan and Chad’s Facebook comments and decided to come see what it was all about. A few minutes later, Ryan had a car on the track and a controller in Kevin’s hands. Welcome to the neighborhood!


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 209
2. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 206 + 4
3. Buddy Houser – 206 + 3
4. Rollin Isbell – 205 + 19
5. Mike Henry – 200
6. Bob “00” Lee – 194
7. Jordan Eber – 189
8. Johnny Banks – 185 (Gear)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.281205 on Orange

JT slipped away and missed a really good race behind him. Tom, Buddy and I all took turns in the runner-up spot and in the end it came down to Tom getting back on the track a split second before Buddy after a de-slot. Tom definitely got faster as the race went on as he shook off a little rust (literally … off of his brake post). I have no complaints about the performance of “Frankenstein” – my cobbled together car from discarded parts after I left my GT1 at the My Series race this past Saturday. Mike Henry made good use of some vacation time this week to get in a little mid-week racing action. Bob “00” Lee was real quick early but was involved in “one of dem racin’ deals” that left him with a bent chassis that wasn’t quite the same the rest of the race. Jordan ran a freshly re-built car and toward the end of the race, began to get comfortable and turned very fast laps. Johnny joined the fray this week and showed that he could run with the leaders but gear damage cost him a better finish.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 17th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 17, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 186 + 19
2. Rick “Magic Man” Tomlinson – 186 + 18
3. James “JP” Snyder – 181
4. John Parks – 179
5. Johnny Banks – 132
6. Rodney Miles – 37 (DNF)
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 42 (DQ/DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.671908 on Yellow

I missed the race but heard that it was excellent. Everyone was talking about how Rick stayed in front virtually every lap …… except the last lap. That’s when a charging Jordan Eber had gotten close enough to coast past Rick by inches when the power went off. 

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 200
2. Eddie Stilley – 197
3. Buddy Houser – 196
4. Mike Henry – 193
5. Mike Rigsby – 191
6. Bob “00” Lee – 189 

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.609117 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* – Eddie Stilley – 4.609272 on Yellow



*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Jordan Eber – 224
2. Buddy Houser – 214
3. James “JP” Snyder – 204
4. Mike Henry – 190
5. Mike Rigsby – 73 (DNF)
6. John Parks – 40 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 3.788459 on Green

Jordan had a car fast enough to win because he kept the car on the track. JP had the fastest car on the track but experienced problems late that eventually dropped him out of the race.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 21st ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Yes, It Is!!!*

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 21, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And, *Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director for both races.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 193
2. Charlie Dube – 188
3. Bill McDermott – 182 + 13
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 182 + 11
5. John Parks – 180
6. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 164
7. Chris Satterfield – 150
8. Kevin Duett – 140

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.547775 on Yellow

Jordan has been on a bit of a tear: he won his NASCAR race and the Group F race on Saturday and set fast lap at the GT1 Enduro in Melbourne on Sunday. Now, he backed that up with a wire-to-wire win on Wednesday. Charlie stayed close enough to strike if Jordan had trouble but couldn’t quite muster a charge. Bill McDermott and Pinkie had the best race on the track. They stayed close throughout the event with Bill gaining the position by less than two full sections in the final seconds of the race. Parks was a bit off of last week’s pace and had to settle for the final spot in the Top 5. Bullfrog was in test-session mode and worked with Tom to dial in a new chassis and motor combination. It was certainly fun to watch the expression on Bill’s face as he became “comfortable” with the car and went faster and faster as each heat went on. Chris Satterfield finally made time in his busy schedule at *Satterfield Automotive* to slip away and play with the toy cars and had one of his better runs to date. Last week, Kevin came in to check out what was going on. This week he jumped behind the wheel of his own GT1. Good run!


*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 211
2. Rollin Isbell – 209
3. Buddy Houser – 207
4. Bob “00” Lee – 206
5. Chad Edenfield – 193
6. Ryan Edenfield – 188
7. Jordan Eber – 160 (Handling)
8. Tom Marlowe – 139 (DNF - Gear)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.335558 on Black
*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.335652 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.336022 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.382845 on Green
I only listed the 4.3’s to show how close these cars are running. There’s no one with a clear horsepower advantage. 

JT got caught up in a first lap wreck that left him chasing the field. And that might have been more difficult if I hadn’t taken Tom out – not once, but twice – after we had separated ourselves from the pack. Instead, my deslots bunched the whole pack together again. _(Sorry, Tom)_ Similar to last week, Buddy, Bob and I ran on the same lap chasing JT for most of the race. In the final couple of heats I was able to just slip away from Buddy enough that he had to push and Buddy finally got one up on The Double Naught Spy. Chad has plenty of horsepower (4.4995) but couldn’t quite find the handling to stay up front. Ryan’s car had a little chassis issue and a little body issue that *was* holding him back. I say *was* because Buddy worked with the chassis after the race and ran in the 4.3’s. Jordan moved up from the first race and ran solid laps before running into a handling issue that turned into a wall shot and missed some time in the pits making repairs. Tom’s car collisions with the blue, white, and orange car were only the beginning of his trouble. When he “found” a car in the Finger, he knocked the motor just loose enough that it munched a gear. He returned and ran some very quick laps before deciding to park it and save it for another day.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 24th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## BullFrog

I can't belive how fast this car combo is in the donut! No I've got to learn the new way to drive it.


----------



## SCSHobbies

FYI - *SALE*
There is a New Rolling Ready to Race JK .30 2pc Chassis that has been built up on a jig with all the good parts. *$50* 
Regular Retail should be *$70*
It only needs motor and a body!


----------



## SCSHobbies

*race night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 24, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 197
2. Eddie Broyles – 194 + 14
3. Eddie Stilley – 194 + 12
4. Buddy Houser – 193
5. Mike Rigsby – 191
6. Jordan Eber – 188
7. John Parks – 185
8. Bill Fraden – 164 

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.499877 on Yellow

I was out of town on business so I can’t offer up any witty comments. Looks like it was a good race.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 28th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> FYI - *SALE*
> There is a New Rolling Ready to Race JK .30 2pc Chassis that has been built up on a jig with all the good parts. *$50*
> Regular Retail should be *$70*
> It only needs motor and a body!


This was sold last weekend!!

But Johnny built another one last night!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 28, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And, *Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 197
2. Chad Edenfield – 195
3. John Parks – 188
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 179
5. Bill McDermott – 171
6. Joel Hastings – 165 + 17
7. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 165 + 6
8. Jadon Craig – 150 

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield – 4.546576 on Green

Chad, Ryan and John ran near the front most of the race. In fact, Chad and John ran on the same lap the first half of the race with Chad leading until the sixth or seventh heat and then his motor began to slow. Ryan had stayed within a lap so when John lost the handling on his car, Ryan was ready to claim the top spot. Looks like Ryan was glad to get his Difalco Genesis back. Pinkie and Bill McDermott ran on the same lap as well for a lot of the race before Pinkie eased away by a comfortable margin. Joel raced slots “back-in-the-day” a little and recently found the track. A real nice run for his first time back and he managed to get around Bullfrog right at the end of the race for position. Bill is still sorting out a new chassis – motor combination that looks like it is going to pay dividends once everything is dialed in. Jadon made it back to race with us and, once again, set a personal best. Great run.

*Race #2*
1. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 215
2. John “JT” Thompson – 212
3. Buddy Houser – 209
4. Bob “00” Lee – 205
5. Jordan Eber – 195
6. Charlie Dube – 193
7. Rollin Isbell – 95 (DNF – Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.226555 on Orange
Tom did the necessary work this week to make sure that his car was mechanically ready for a competitive run after last week’s issues. Obviously, the work paid off as Tom grabbed the Win with a great run. JT kept the pressure on until late in the race when a track braid issue hindered his chances and helped Tom increase his advantage. There were a bunch of fast cars on the track in this race. Tom, Buddy and I dipped into the 4.2’s, JT was in the low 4.3’s and everyone was in 4.4’s or 4.5. Obviously a bunch of guys driving the wheels off. Race-wise, Buddy found too much trouble on the track and “Frankenstein” took a rider shot into the wall at the Hole turn. I tried to come back from the hit twice but just couldn’t recapture the handling and didn’t want to be a menace. Bob put up enough laps to finish on the podium most weeks and had some real good runs with Buddy during the race. Jordan didn’t quite have the handling dialed in but a mid-race tire change certainly picked up his top-end speed and a Top 5 finish. Charlie’s car is fast and looked to be pretty dialed in. He might have been too careful in race traffic. I certainly had a good time racing with him while I was on the track.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 1st at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## Ragnar

I keep Checking the posts to keep up with what is happening and wishing I could get over to the Track to Race with all of you, but I have been so weak lately that I can't walk at all. My Doctor says that I have to build my system back up, I have had to have two Transfussions of 3 units of blood each time in the last month. They found 9 bleeders, and used a laser on them, and now I'm taking strong Iron pills to get my blood count back up. I hope this works as I am going crazy being unable to get out and do things. It is also costing a fortune for Meds and high Iron Content foods.

Tom S.


----------



## Ragnar

I keep Checking the posts to keep up with what is happening and wishing I could get over to the Track to Race with all of you, but I have been so weak lately that I can't walk at all. My Doctor says that I have to build my system back up, I have had to have two Transfussions of 3 units of blood each time in the last month. They found 9 bleeders, and used a laser on them, and now I'm taking strong Iron pills to get my blood count back up. I hope this works as I am going crazy being unable to get out and do things. It is also costing a fortune for Meds and high Iron Content foods.

Tom S.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom S.

At least they finally found the leaks.

Maybe a good dose of Permatex would fix the leaks and build your system back up. Worked pretty good on radiators back in the day.

Hope you fell better soon. We miss seeing y'all at the track.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thanks to a little help from Eddie Stilley and John Parks the tracks have been cleaned and glued.

Stop by on Tuesday and run some laps if you can.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 1, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 184
2. Mike Henry – 180
3. John Parks – 179
4. Bill Fraden – 165
5. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 163 

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.719121 on Yellow

Sorry … no race report since I wasn’t there.

*Race #2*
1. John Thompson – 198
2. Tom Marlowe – 197
3. Eddie Stilley – 195
4. Eddie Broyles – 194
5. Jordan Eber – 187
6. Rodney Miles – 80 (DNF – Chassis)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.608846 on Yellow 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 5th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

race night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 5, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And, *Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 198
2. Charlie Dube – 188
3. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 179
4. Bill McDermott – 174
5. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 173
6. Joel Hastings – 167
7. Chris Satterfield – 153
8. Jadon Craig – 143 

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.507993 on Blue

The track was freshly prepped and got racier as the heats slipped by. Bill McDermott led early with Charlie and Jordan close behind. Before long, Jordan took the lead and never looked back while Charlie had to settle for the runner-up spot. Pinkie drove a very solid race and avoided most of the wrecks on his way to the final spot on the podium. In the “Battle of the Bills,” McDermott edged Fraden by a single lap to round out the Top 5. Joel made his second start and showed that the car has potential to be a factor. Chris arrived just as the green flag waved and turned in a solid run. Jadon’s car is probably just about ready for a fresh motor but he got everything out of the car that it had to offer.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 208
2. Chad Edenfield – 202
3. Bob “00” Lee – 200
4. James “JP” Snyder – 199
5. Charlie Dube – 196
6. Ryan Edenfield – 187
7. Rolllin Isbell – 20 (DNF – Accident / Bushing)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.390479 on Red

Buddy grabbed the lead early and gradually slipped away from Chad, Bob and JP. Buddy did manage an unusual feat by running his fastest lap on Red. The best race was for second. Chad eventually got away from Bob who drove another solid race and edged JP by less than a full lap. Charlie took the move-up when Jordan decided to save a good car and rounded out the Top 5. I’m not sure what happened to Ryan’s car as it looked pretty good in practice. I didn’t race “Frankie” again, but ended up with the same result …. A rider into the wall that this time left the rear axle in bind and possibly damaged the bushings. That’s Racin’!!


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 8th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 8, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 189
2. Jordan Eber – 183
3. John Parks – 182
4. Mike Rigsby – 176 (DNF)
5. Rick Tomlinson – 168
6. Nathan Pickett – 162
7. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 158 

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.655884 on Orange

JP and Mike had a very solid race going until Mike’s car “went South” allowing JP to cruise to a relatively easy win. Jordan and Parks ran on the same lap almost the entire race. Neither seemed to be able to run away from the other. In the end, Jordan grabbed the runner-up spot with Parks on the tail end of that lap. Rick’s car didn’t seem to have the handling dialed in and that led to too many deslots but still managed a Top 5 finish. Nathan and Bullfrog both had motors that appear to be close to their expiration date.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 197
2. Eddie Stilley – 194 + 16
3. Eddie Broyles – 194 + 15
4. Mike Henry – 192
5. Rollin Isbell – 186
6. Lee Pinkstaff – 180
7. Tom Marlowe – 177 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.609333 on Yellow

JT and Tom had a great race going with the two Eddies in easy striking distance for most of the race. Once Tom dropped out, JT claimed the win and the Eddies raced right down to the final seconds. At the end, Eddie Stilley was just into section 16 while Eddie Broyles was midway through section 15. Very close. Mike Henry came back from a rough start and closed to within two laps of the Eddies but couldn’t get any closer. I stayed close for a while but then over-drove the car and lost laps to a handling issue. Pinkie showed that he can still get up on the wheel and drive with the best when he puts his mind to it.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Tom Marlowe – 232 + 19
2. James “JP” Snyder – 232 + 17
3. Buddy Houser – 224
4. Jordan Eber – 210
5. Rollin Isbell – 179 (DNF)
6. Mike Rigsby – 114 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 3.624937 on White

Tom found himself racing his own creation when he loaned JP a car that was – at times – faster than the one he kept for himself. In the end, Tom eked out a two-section win. Buddy ran a solid race but didn’t quite have the horsepower to rundown the leaders. Jordan worked through an early handling issue and then turned very consistent laps to grab fourth. I had to take a DNF with a tweaked chassis that eliminated my cars only strong suit – handling. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 12th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 12, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And, *Thank You* to Rodney Miles for serving as our Race Director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield – 202
2. Charlie Dube – 196
3. John Parks – 188
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 180
5. Bill McDermott – 178
6. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 172
7. Jordan Eber – 167 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield – 4.390629 on Green

Chad and Charlie battled for the lead through the first half of the race before Chad was able to turn up the heat and slip away for a relatively comfortable win. John Parks and Jordan ran on the same lap for third for a number of heats before Jordan’s _eight race Hawk 7_ came, peacefully, to a stop on the lower straight. Out of brush. That left Parks eight behind and eight ahead. Pinkie and Bill McDermott ran on or near the same lap for position as well with Pinkie taking advantage of Bill’s ill-handling chassis to grab the spot. Bullfrog got off to a rough start on Red and then drove a very consistent race.

*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell – 209
2. Bob “00” Lee – 204
3. Buddy Houser – 203
4. Chad Edenfield – 202
5. Johnny Banks – 191
6. John “JT” Thompson – 206 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.335900 on Black
*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.335940 on Blue

For a while it looked like Chad was going to pull off the Double. Chad led or shared the lead through the first three or four heats before a few deslots dropped him back just a bit but he stayed in contention for a podium finish. JT took a turn at the front only to have his motor go south at the end of the fifth heat (He finished the race with his Falcon 7 powered NASCAR chassis.) After sharing the lead with Chad and JT, I was able to slip away just enough over the final three heats to secure the Win. _(Yes, it’s been a while. You know what they say about blind squirrels.)_ Bob Lee also dipped into the 4.3’s on it’s way to claiming the runner-up spot as he edged Buddy by less than a full lap. Johnny was down just a tad on horsepower and found the X25 chassis just a bit too much to carry against a field of lighter cars.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 15th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Sad News*

I'm sad to report that Darin Benson's sister passed away this past Saturday.

Please keep Darin and his family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 15, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 194
2. Rodney Miles – 180
3. Charlie Dube – 178
4. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 154
5. Bill Fraden – 10 (DNF – Body)
6. John Parks – 171 (DQ – Car Change)
7. Chris Robbins – 144 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.718894 on Green

Jordan arrived at the track just in time to have a fresh Falcon 7 installed in his NASCAR. He obviously made very good use of it because once it broke in, he was really quick. Rodney stayed close for the first part of the race and then found himself having to fight-off Charlie for the runner-up position. E-Man survived the carnage to take fourth.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley – 194 + 10.4
2. Mike Rigsby – 194 + 10.3
3. John “JT” Thompson – 193 + 18
4. Jordan Eber – 190
5. Rollin Isbell – 173
6. Eddie Broyles – 193 + 10 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Stilley – 4.616878 on Black

Eddie Stilley set the early pace and built a three or four lap lead at one point. Eddie Broyles stayed close early and then his Asian-powered 16D began to slow. That was all that Mike needed to mount a charge with his freshly-built FLA16D. JT also debuted a FLA16D and is sure to be a factor once he gets the motor fully broken in. Jordan moved up from the first race and if he had matched his first race results would have been on the lead lap with Eddie and Mike. 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 19th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Henry Racing

I gotto be seeing things...does that say Jordan ran 194 laps!!!!!!??????


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

No, you don't need an eye exam. Jordan was driving the wheel off of the car.


----------



## Jordan Eber

Henry Racing said:


> I gotto be seeing things...does that say Jordan ran 194 laps!!!!!!??????


And i would have done it again in the 2nd race, but my flag brushes crapped out on me the last 3 or four laps. It was a good day for Eber Racing.


----------



## Mike R

What night is this?

MR


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 19, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And, *Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks – 190
2. Bill McDermott – 186
3. Joel Hastings – 181
4. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 180
5. Steve Thoroman – 153
6. Chris Satterfield - 147
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 146
8. Nicholas Thoroman – 138
9. Jadon Craig – 134 

*Fast Lap* – John Parks – 4.773075 on Orange

Big field for both races thanks to the best racers in the South! If I hadn’t seen the Full Moon last week, I would have sworn it was last night. The race finally settled down near the midway point and let the guys show what they had. John, Bill and Bullfrog shared the lead lap through the first few heats before Parks pulled away for a reasonably comfortable win and Bill secured the runner-up position. The best race on the track was for third. In the end, Joel grabbed the final spot on the podium with Bill actually on the same lap. Steve and his son, Nicholas finally made it back to the track and he was rewarded with a Top 5 finish. Chris Satterfield arrived just in time to hook up his controller before the green flag and when Pinkie had to miss some time straightening his chassis, found himself in a race. Nicholas edged Jadon in the “Youth Division” when Jadon’s motor began to truly show its age.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 216
2. John “JT” Thompson – 213
3. Bob “00” Lee – 207 + 16
4. Chad Edenfield – 207 + 7
5. Ryan Edenfield – 192
6. Johnny Banks – 190
7. Rollin Isbell – 154 (DNF)
8. Jordan Eber – 91 (DNF)
9. Mike Rigsby – 29 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.273656 on White

Tom missed last week’s race when he was “under the weather.” Obviously, he and his car were feeling much better last night as he just missed setting a new track record. Nice Run! JT borrowed a car from Mike Rigsby and then drove it like he’d stolen it on his way to grabbing the runner-up spot. The best race on the track was for the third as Bob Lee used his new surgically improved, super-human vision to secure the final spot on the podium over Chad by about half of a lap. Ryan closed out the Top 5 by edging Johnny for the position (and picked up a fresh power plant for next week). 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 22nd at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## Mike R

At least one of my cars survived and did well. My ride was the faster and better handling of the two cars, but you wouldn't have known it after 1.2 heats of racing damage. I don't think I ran over 5 laps at a time without hitting someone in my lane, or getting hit by someone jumping lanes. Just wasn't worth trashing a really good car, so I packed it into the box. Congrats to Tom on a fine run.

Mike R


----------



## Jordan Eber

Mike R said:


> What night is this?
> 
> MR




Last Saturday...


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> At least one of my cars survived and did well. My ride was the faster and better handling of the two cars, but you wouldn't have known it after 1.2 heats of racing damage. I don't think I ran over 5 laps at a time without hitting someone in my lane, or getting hit by someone jumping lanes. Just wasn't worth trashing a really good car, so I packed it into the box. Congrats to Tom on a fine run.
> 
> Mike R


Thanks Mike, & Rollin.

Great program last night, thanks to all involved.:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Hey Jordan you think you can run another 190+ race ?? Lol cause I want someone other than a Eddie or a wft (Tom) or JT to win!!!! Lol


----------



## BullFrog

I want a lot of things too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike R

Henry Racing said:


> Hey Jordan you think you can run another 190+ race ?? Lol cause I want someone other than a Eddie or a wft (Tom) or JT to win!!!! Lol


Be satisfied if you can be on the same podium as WFT,JT, Eddie B, Eddie S, Buddy, or Rollin cause that's some of the best slot racers in any class in this State or the southeast for that matter. You make a top five with any of those racers in the race and you stay close to them, then you can say you done something good, whether you win or not.

Mike R


----------



## Henry Racing

I know mike I just like picking on myself and Jordan


----------



## Mike R

No need to pick on yourself, Mike. You and Jordan have both shown that you can run with them on any given day with good equipment.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Glad to see that Hobby Talk got their malware issue resolved.

Great race last night. Every racer in the second race had at least 190 laps. 

Mike Henry .... like I've said before, I'll race with you on my team anywhere, any time.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 22, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 189
2. Jordan Eber – 185
3. Darin Benson – 184
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 183
5. John Parks – 181
6. Bill Fraden – 174
7. Rick Tomlinson – 172 

*Fast Lap* – Bob “00” Lee – 4.765551 on Purple

Bob borrowed a ride from Eddie Stilley and then drove it like he stole it all the way to Victory Lane. Jordan, Darin and Pinkie battled for the final spots on the podium. Jordan and Darin swapped the spot back and forth repeatedly before Jordan grabbed the spot by track position. Pinkie stayed close enough to strike if either bobbled, but also found himself in a race for position with John Parks. Bullfrog avoided the body issues that foiled his race last week and edged Rick for sixth – who battled through a controller issue that has now been resolved. 

*Race #2*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 199
2. Tom Marlowe – 198
3. Rollin Isbell – 197
4. Eddie Broyles – 196
5. Mike Henry – 192
6. Mike Rigsby – 191 + 9
7. John “JT” Thompson – 191 + 3
8. Eddie Stilley – 190 

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.555068 on Yellow

Probably one of the best NASCAR races we’ve had. You know it’s a competitive race when the 8th place racer turns 190 laps and called it an “off night.” JP got a little pre-race “professional help” from Eddie Stilley to resolve a handling issue. I don’t think Eddie will do that again. JP led just about from start to finish and battled with Tom and Eddie Broyles most of the race. In the end, it came down to who deslotted when and who got lucky and got put on first. I also sent my chassis out for a little “professional help” and Eddie and Johnny combined to freshen the motor. The work paid off as I was able to stay out of trouble and edge Eddie Broyles by a lap for the final spot on the podium. Mike Henry had plenty of power and battled some handling issues but was still able to edge Mike Rigsby and JT for the final spot in the Top 5. Mike Rigsby was running the second of his newly-built FLA16D’s while JT discovered that the changes he made from last week took the car in the wrong direction. Eddie Stilly spent so much time working on other people’s cars (thank you, again) that he might have neglected his own and ran into handling issues.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John “JT” Thompson – 240
2. James “JP” Snyder – 229
3. Bob “00” Lee – 228
4. Mike Henry – 223
5. Wes “The Deuce” Dean, II – 216
6. Wesley Dean – 200
7. Rollin Isbell – 78 (DNF – motor)

*Fast Lap* – The Deuce – 3.679216 on Orange

JT was hooked up! Very strong run. The battle was for second. In the end, JP edged Bob (who was running his first wing car race) by just over a lap. Mike Henry had a few handling issues that kept him from finishing higher. The Deuce is home of leave from the Army and stopped by to visit. So, he borrowed a car, and set the fast lap of the race and edged his Dad . My motor lasted eight (maybe more) races so I really can’t complain, but at least they could go up in smoke instead of just stopping on the track.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 26th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Mike R

Y'all have fun :thumbsup:

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 26, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And, *Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube – 193
2. Jordan Eber – 184
3. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 177 + 10
4. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 177 + 6
5. Joel Hastings – 171
6. Bill McDermott – 161 (DNF)
7. Jadon Craig – 146
8. John Parks – 181 – DQ (Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.445573 on Purple

Charlie returned from a week in the mountains ready to get back on the track and did so by leading wire-to-wire. Great run. Jordan missed most of the first heat with a chassis issue and then put on an impressive show as he ran down the leaders to join Charlie in moving up to the next race. Pinkie and Bullfrog battled for position throughout most of the race. One would have a good heat, then the other would have a good heat. When the power went off, Pinkie was on top of the bridge and Bullfrog was just coming under the bridge. Joel couldn’t quite back-up his run from last week but showed that he has a car capable of competing. Bill Mc faced some handling issues that caused him to eventually drop out in the final heat. Jadon found some new-to-him horsepower this week and drove an excellent race once he made the adjustment. Parks started out with a car with a different chassis combination only to discover that it wasn’t very user-friendly.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 214
2. Bob “00” Lee – 207 + 6
3. Chad Edenfield – 207 + 3
4. Jordan Eber – 205
5. Charlie Dube – 203
6. Ryan Edenfield – 195
7. Rollin Isbell – 169

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.273972 on Orange

Tom made it two in a row with a solid win over a fast field. The best race on the track was for second as Bob, Chad and Jordan all battled for the spot. In the end, Bob was just through the dogleg and Chad was about a third of the way down the lower straight. Chad’s finish meant that he just missed setting a personal best and the next two finishers *did* set their personal best. Jordan and Charlie both had their best runs in this class and showed that they continue to improve as they race with some of the best racers in the State. Ryan’s handling was just a tick off the pace --- but he did bring his very sweet Blown ’56 Chevy Bel Air to the track for us to drool over. I quickly discovered that last week’s damage to the pans was not completely repaired and had to miss a little over a full heat getting things closer to where they should be. Car was pretty good when I returned to the race.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 29nd at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 29, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Crazy Lanes*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 201
2. John “JT” Thompson – 198
3. Tom Marlowe – 194 + 18.5
4. Eddie Stilley – 194 + 18.1
5. Rollin Isbell – 194 + 7
6. Rodney Miles – 194 + 6
7. Mike Rigsby – 192
8. Charlie Dube – 185
9. John Parks – 181
10. Jordan Eber – 178
11. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 175 + 5
12. Joel Hastings – 175 + 2

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.555184 on Red
*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.562658 on Orange


Great crowd considering it was the night of the Florida – Georgia game. However, since a few of us arrived late, the folks that were there on time made the wise decision to run Crazy Lanes so they would have marshals. JP drove a very steady race and was really fast, but I don’t know if his 4.555 was real or a rider since it was on Red. Unusual lane to set fast lap on …. Unless you’re name is Nathan. I don’t have the heat-by-heat results with me to see what people turned on the individual lanes. 

JT returned to Falcon power and had a quick car to take the runner-up spot. The best race-within-the-race was for third …. Tom, Eddie, me, and Rodney all finished on the same lap with Mike just a little over a full lap behind. Tom grabbed the spot by less than half of the distance of the Deadman Curve.

If we scored this by racers’ usual groupings then the result would be: *First Group*: 1. Rodney; 2. Charlie; 3. John Parks; 4. Jordan; 5. Bullfrog; 6. Joel *Second Group*: 1. JP; 2. JT; 3. Tom; 4. Eddie; 5. Rollin; 6. Mike.




*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John “JT” Thompson – 243
2. Jordan Eber – 215
3. Joel Hastings – 188
4. Mike Rigsby – 100 (DNF)
5. Tom Marlowe – 231 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 3.679370 on Orange

JT made it two weeks in a row for the Group F class as he had the right combination of speed and handling to take the win. Jordan’s car finally snuck under the 4.0 barrier and drove a solid race for second. Joel borrowed a car from Johnny and got faster and faster every heat. No doubt that we’ll see him with his own car this week. Tom’s first car just quit in the second heat ….. so he grabbed the world’s longest-lasting Hawk 7 and finished the race and turned the second fastest lap of the race in the final heat.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 2nd ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## TOM MAR

Rider... But a darn good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Rider... But a darn good one.:thumbsup:


JP's was close enough to a "real" lap that it was in the realm of possibility. Unlike my 3.9XX rider that was obviously not produced by my car.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> JP's was close enough to a "real" lap that it was in the realm of possibility. Unlike my 3.9XX rider that was obviously not produced by my car.


I was watching. lol Henry told me to. :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 2, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And, *Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director and to Tom Marlowe for volunteering as a turn marshal.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 196 + 19
2. Charlie Dube – 196 + 10
3. Joel Hastings – 187
4. Bill McDermott – 181
5. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 159
6. John Parks – 156
7. Jadon Craig – 155 

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.563026 on Red

Charlie came up just a few sections short of making it back-to-back wins. Instead, Jordan avoided the early trouble that he had last week and grabbed the win. It was an excellent race between those drivers as they battled throughout the race. Joel set a new personal best and is showing that he will be a force to be reckoned with in the near future. Bill McDermott, Bill Fraden and Parks all faced some handling issues that kept them from finishing higher. Jadon Craig painted a new body and then put it to good use by setting a new personal best. Excellent run by the youngest racer in the shop.

*Race #2*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 201
2. Chad Edenfield – 199
3. Rollin Isbell – 195
4. Charlie Dube – 194
5. Jordan Eber – 192
6. Ryan Edenfield – 185
7. John “JT” Thompson – 104 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.334983 on White

The Double Naught Spy earned the “W” as he held off Chad Edenfield for the top spot. I barely slipped past Charlie in the final heat after missing a few laps working on the pans on _Frankenstein_. Charlie and Jordan both turned faster laps in the second race but both turned more laps in the first race. Ryan couldn’t quite put a complete race together but the car was really good when I was racing against him. JT’s car needed a new motor so he did a little quick pan work on the car that I raced last week and was on his way to a comfortable win. Then he hit a turn marshal’s hand on the track and the motor died. I know it sounds strange, but something in the motor changed from the sudden stop. I’m sure he’ll be back with his own car next week.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 5th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Mike R

Super Hot Hawk motor....sudden stop....bends the little straw arm holding the brush away from the comm. Either it moves slower....or won't move at all. I feel sorry for 'ya JT.....same things got me too, more than once.

MR


----------



## TOM MAR

Congrats Bob 00 Lee on your win & to all for a really good race.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Bob was really fast. He's been right on the cusp for a few weeks now. Very good to see him get the W!


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Bob was really fast. He's been right on the cusp for a few weeks now. Very good to see him get the W!


Yes indeed, & a several other drivers really stepping it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy A Phillips

OMG Bob Lee wins in a slot car race. What is this world coming too.
Must have been racing with all Park and rides.
Way to go Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

J'ville., Jimmy Buffett, Jan 31 ?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Roy A Phillips said:


> OMG Bob Lee wins in a slot car race. What is this world coming too.
> Must have been racing with all Park and rides.
> Way to go Bob :thumbsup:


Roy .... Bob's been knocking on the door and finally picked the lock just like a Double Naught Spy.





TOM MAR said:


> J'ville., Jimmy Buffett, Jan 31 ?


And since it's on a Tuesday night, I won't even miss a night of racing. 

Fins Up!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

One more day til Race Day.


** Reminder **
11/23 (day before Thanksgiving) We will have a slot car Thanksgiving prior to the Race!! I hope some of our friends who do not usually get to race on Wed nights can join us for the Wed night Fun. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 5, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rodney Miles – 184
2. Ryan Edenfield – 182 + 9
3. Bob “00” Lee – 182 + 2
4. John Parks – 176
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 175
6. Joel Hastings – 172
7. Chad Edenfield – 170
8. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 169 

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.718029 on Blue

Bob, Ryan and Rodney all took a turn at the point and battled within a lap of each other for the entire the race. Finally, in the closing heats, Rodney slipped away and left Ryan and Bob to battle for second. That battle came down to the final seconds with Ryan edging Bob by sections. The next battle on the track was between Parks and Pinkie and again lasted almost the entire race with John eventually gaining the position. Joel, Chad and Bill also had their own race going on that Joel won. Chad’s car had a “sick” motor --- and I don’t mean the good kind of “sick” --- but he managed to just edge-out Bill.

*Race #2*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 197 + 10
2. John “JT” Thompson – 197 + 7
3. Eddie Stilley – 190
4. Rollin Isbell – 185
5. Eddie Broyles – 158
6. Mike Rigsby – 153 

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.561707 on Yellow

Real good race between the top two. And, it was unfortunate that some guy with a black and white car (me) was a “factor” and we didn’t get to see JT and JP settle the race on the track. They had battled the whole race until my bobble in the donut cost JT the win as JP was right on his heels and was able to slip by. Unfortunately, I was an equal opportunity offender as I also got into Eddie Stilley earlier in the race that took him a heat or two to recover from but he still grabbed the final spot on the podium. Eddie Broyles and Mike Rigsby both had to spend some time in the pits but were able to rejoin the race many laps down.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John “JT” Thompson – 237
2. James “JP” Snyder – 235
3. Rollin Isbell – 225
4. Joel Hastings – 210
5. Chris Satterfield – 166
6. Mike Rigsby – 50 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 3.726705 on Green

JT stretched his multi-race Hawk 7 for one more race and one more Victory over JP who was running one of Johnny’s cars. I was just glad to get a motor back on the track and it seemed to improve as the race went along. Joel bought one of the new JK Nighthawks featuring a Hawk 6 and put it through its paces “as is.” Looks like a real strong contender and is one of the better ready-to-run cars I’ve seen. Chris fought through some handling issues and with some help from Tom was able to start turning consistent laps toward the end of the race.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 9th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 9 , 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And, *Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube – 195
2. John Parks - 188
3. Bill McDermott – 186
4. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 181
5. Joel Hastings – 177
6. Ryan Edenfield – 174
7. Chris Satterfield - 147

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.453392 on Yellow

Charlie got back to the Winner’s Circle this week with a very solid run. Parks grabbed the runner-up spot and is ready to fulfill the duties of the winner should the winner be unable to fulfill those duties. Bill McDermott grabbed the final spot on the podium and won the Battle of the Bills over Bill Fraden. Bullfrog might have had a better run if he could have turned off the Lexan ® magnets. Joel turned in another solid performance and edged Ryan who had to miss some time working on his chassis after a wall shot. Chris put a fresh body on the track and it seemed to help the car’s overall performance.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 211
2. John “JT” Thompson – 209
3. Charlie Dube – 202
4. Jordan Eber – 201
5. Chad Edenfield – 199
6. Bob “00” Lee – 198
7. James “JP” Snyder – 188
8. Rollin Isbell – 88 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.382748 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.389932 on Green
*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.390769 on Orange

Buddy made it back to the track and must have a *special* slot in his box like WFT has. Or maybe it was Buddy’s new aerodynamic haircut. Or, just maybe, Buddy drove a really good race with a really good car. Nice Win! JT put a new motor in just before the race and tried to run Buddy down late in the race as the motor began to break-in but came up just short. Charlie made his second trip of the night to the podium with a great run and just edged Jordan for the spot. The next great race on the track was between Chad Edenfield and last week’s GT1 winner, Bob Lee. Chad got the final spot in the Top 5 and Bob still has room for the tires to tech another week or three. JP watched what used to be a 4.2 car struggle to run 4.6 and did a good job of staying on and trying to make laps. I tried to stretch a motor one week too far and then remembered just how hard these cars are to drive with zero brakes.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 12, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 189
2. Charlie Dube – 182 
3. John Parks – 181 
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 175 
5. Jordan Eber – 171 + 9
6. Joel Hastings – 171 + 8
7. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden - 103

*Fast Lap* – (Sorry, I didn’t write down who was the fastest)

I was in Indianapolis for the game so I can’t add any great insight. Looks like there were a couple of real good races for position.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 197 + 18
2. Eddie Stilley – 197 + 1
3. John Thompson – 196 + 17
4. Eddie Broyles – 196 + 16
5. Charlie Dube – 187
6. Mike Henry – 186 
7. James “JP” Snyder – 54 

*Fast Lap* – (Sorry, I didn’t write down who was the fastest)

Looks like Eddie Stilley was on the tail-end of Tom’s leading lap and JT and Eddie Broyles were nipping at his heals. Also looks like Charlie and Mike had a good race for position. Did JP’s rocket Falcon 7 give up?


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 16th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Henry Racing

Nope he was fast but he Tryed to use his car as a bulldozer too many times


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Nope he was fast but he Tryed to use his car as a bulldozer too many times


Yes but only on the cars that kept parking on his lane.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> *Fast Lap* – (Sorry, I didn’t write down who was the fastest)
> 
> Looks like Eddie Stilley was on the tail-end of Tom’s leading lap and JT and Eddie Broyles were nipping at his heals. Also looks like Charlie and Mike had a good race for position. Did JP’s rocket Falcon 7 give up?
> 
> 
> *Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 16th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


Fast Lap race 2
4.227 on red

LOL, Eddie S. helped me with that lap. I learned what to do to cope with the problem I was having at the end of my run on black lane (heat 7) with 2 heats to go I was 2 laps down.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 16, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

And, *Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 200
2. Bill McDermott – 186
3. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 184 
4. John Parks – 181 
5. Joel Hastings – 178 
6. Justin Partridge – 146 
7. Chris Satterfield – 142 
8. Ryan Edenfield – 94 (DNF)


*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.507320 on Blue

JP’s car had to have a last-minute gear ratio change to avoid stripping a gear that I really thought would slow his car a bit so I put him in this race to fill the field. Didn’t really factor in that the race was a bit on the “rough” side at times and JP avoided the roughness. Nice win for the redhead. Bill McDermott got closer to finding the handling and slipped away from Bullfrog (who finally got the Lexan® magnets turned off) to grab the runner-up spot. Parks survived a wreck that sent him airborne from the donut to the lead-on to under the lower straight to grab fourth. Joel’s car didn’t handle quite as well as it had the past couple of weeks but he still was able to grab a Top 5. Justin Partridge made it back to the track after a six month layoff and drove a solid race and edged Chris Satterfield after Chris missed a little time getting some “professional” chassis work. Ryan said that the chassis and body were perfect but the motor was lagging. So even though he was running second at the time, he decided to save the package for another day.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 214
2. John “JT” Thompson – 213
3. Bob “00” Lee – 204
4. Jordan Eber – 203
5. Chad Edenfield – 201
6. James “JP” Snyder – 199 + 13
7. Charlie Dube – 199 + 10
8. Rollin Isbell – 194 

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.226836 on Yellow

Tom drove a very smart race to claim the Victory. Oh, and it was a fast race as well. JT’s motor really came around part way through the race and he tried to mount a late-race comeback – and put up 29 laps in one heat in the process. Tom then did what smart racers do --- with a two-lap lead going into the final heat, Tom ran _his_ race turned enough laps to capture the Win. Bob joined Tom, Jordan and me in the 4.3’s and was able to edge Jordan by less than a full lap to grab the final spot on the podium. Chad is probably just about ready for a fresh power plant as his car became “normal” part way through the race but he still topped 200 laps. JP found things a little tougher after the move-up but edged Charlie by less than a straight-a-way. I took a rider shot in the first heat that left the guide pointed straight down after only ten laps. This field was way too fast for me to run them down.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 19th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*

*GRRR Race …. Sunday, November 20th at 8:00am …. Flexi GT, CanAm, GTCoupe*

*Wednesday, November 23rd ….. 2nd Annual Pre-Thanksgiving Spaghetti Dinner Followed by GT1*


----------



## Henry Racing

Hey rollin has Eddie s. Let slip on how my can-am looks.i gave him a blank slate to work with on the scheme and I'm excited to see it


----------



## TOM MAR

You gotta drive smart when racing JT. He will get as good a result as anyone on the tough lanes & make you pay on the good ones!

Tom


----------



## BullFrog

Hopefully I can make the pre part for Wednesday race. I should be good and tired and now hungry.I drive better when I'm tired after driving all day long. This weeks race was my best ever on Wednesday race. I can't beileve I caught John Parks in the 7th and 8th round. he had 2 laps on me and he usually does NOT give them up that late in the race. But that pay back did help.I have along way to go to get even.It's all done in FUN and that's what keeps me coming back for more........ See You Saturday- now I've got to go paint a body.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BullFrog said:


> Hopefully I can make the pre part for Wednesday race. I should be good and tired and now hungry.I drive better when I'm tired after driving all day long. This weeks race was my best ever on Wednesday race. I can't beileve I caught John Parks in the 7th and 8th round. he had 2 laps on me and he usually does NOT give them up that late in the race. But that pay back did help.I have along way to go to get even.It's all done in FUN and that's what keeps me coming back for more........ See You Saturday- now I've got to go paint a body.


Bill, 

It had to help that you weren't the target of everyone else's de-slot.

Hope you can make it early on Wednesday.

RI


----------



## BullFrog

Thanks I had anti magnet sprayed on the body. The new Nascar body is painted- now I need help mounting the body and installing the anti magnet stuff.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Bill,

I'll be at the shop around Noon. If you can, drop the body and chassis by and I'll get it mounted.

RI


----------



## TOM MAR

Congrats on your Win Bill!


View attachment 143298


----------



## BullFrog

Thank You and now that I showed you the secret = one sock inside out and parking next to my truck.Now if I can just get Rollin to pick my card. That new body is retired and a new one is going to get painted. Thanks again Rollin for mounting that body- Toms help and that Motor person (JB)!


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin can you post the link to the retro results when Marty posts them


----------



## Mike R

Mike, the temp posting is here in post #20 of the thread:

http://slotblog.net/topic/33393-next-up-slot-car-raceway-hobbies-in-jacksonville-fl/

Good job winning the B-main in Retro Flexi:thumbsup:

MR


----------



## Henry Racing

Thx mike.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 19, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 186
2. Darin Benson – 184
3. Rodney Miles – 183 + 18
4. Ryan Edenfield – 183 + 2
5. Jordan Eber – 182
6. Johnny Banks – 180
7. Rick Tomlinson – 175
8. John Parks – 171
9. Rick Gibroult – 159 

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles – 4.827529 on Yellow

Great turnout on Saturday night! It meant that we ran two races with nine in each. It also meant that both races were going to be full of great drivers. And, it meant that Bill certainly _earned_ his First Victory! Bill drove a great race and led from green to checkers but could never let up because Darin, Rodney, Ryan and Jordan were all nipping at his bumper. In the end, Darin grabbed second and Rodney edged Ryan by track position with Jordan just one more lap back. Johnny got away from the workbench for a while and was just a couple of laps off of the leaders. Rick started with a fresh motor and fresh motor brushes and the car seemed to begin to come around toward the end of the race. Parks fought through some handling issues. Welcome Rick Gibroult to SCR&H …. Rick ran very well for his first race and seemed to enjoy the adrenalin rush you can get racing toy cars.

*Race #2*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 200
2. Eddie Stilley – 195 + 15
3. Tom Marlowe – 195 + 7
4. Eddie Broyles – 194
5. Bob “00” Lee – 190 + 15
6. Mike Henry – 190 + 9
7. Mike Rigsby – 188
8. Rollin Isbell – 159 
9. John “JT” Thompson – 112 (DNF – Motor)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.99473 on Red
*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.554888 on Orange

Another great race by another great group of racers. All of these guys are capable of running in the A Main at any State Race. JP had a fresh motor and got right back to running up front. I’d say he’s really been in a groove – or slot – lately. The best race on the track was between Eddie Stilley, Tom Marlowe and Eddie Broyles. When the power shut off, Eddie Stilley was in the bank and Tom was in the donut and that was the difference between second and third with Eddie Broyles less than a full lap behind. The next race-within-the-race was for the final spot in the Top 5 where Bob edged Mike Henry by just about the same distance as Eddie edged Tom. And if either of Bob or Mike had bobbled, Mike Rigsby was close enough to grab the spot. I suffered a badly damaged pan as a rider and JT lost a motor so neither of us was able to really get into the fray. There’s always next week.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John “JT” Thompson – 240
2. Rodney Miles – 217
3. James “JP” Snyder – 211
4. Rick Gibroult – 203
5. Mike Rigsby – 179 (DNF)
6. Rollin Isbell / Tom Marlowe – 227 (DQ – Driver and Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 3.679641 on Red

JT’s Hawk 7 just continues to defy Father Time as he grabbed another Win in this class. Rodney claimed the runner-up spot while JP filled the final spot on the podium with one of Tom’s cars. Rick Gibroult entered his first Group F race and it was fun to watch him gain confidence every heat. Tom filled in for me when I had to tend to the counter and then switched to his own car a few heats later to finish the race.


*Pre-Thanksgiving Spaghetti Feast ….. Wednesday, November 23rd ….. Come early and enjoy!*
*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 23rd ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!


And .... It's Time For The 2nd Annual Pre-Thanksgiving Spaghetti Feast!!!*


----------



## BullFrog

Althought I did not win or place yesterday- I had a great time rushing to get there and eating the Spaghetti ! Got everything ready and did better than last week by one lap. I even found a spare phone.See ya'll next Wed it R/C this weekend.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Happy Thanksgiving!

Buddy, Joel, Ryan, Rodney, Parks all pitched in by brining food that truly did make it a Pre-Thanksgiving Feast. Only Ryan made a rookie mistake by letting Johnny have some of the chili that he brought.

Two real good races on Wednesday night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 23, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And especially to Buddy, Rodney, Ryan, Joel and Mike for providing the *2nd Annual Pre-Thanksgiving Spaghetti Feast*

And, *Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 198
2. Ryan Edenfield – 194
3. Austin Houser – 192
4. Bill McDermott – 191
5. John Parks – 190
6. Nathan Pickett – 188
7. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 18 5 + 9
8. Joel Hastings – 185 + 3

*Fast Lap* – 

Jordan and Ryan battled for most of the race before Jordan eased away to solid Win. Ryan knew last week that he needed a new motor. Looks like it paid off as he was very competitive. Austin Houser came for the spaghetti, stayed for the race, and found a spot on the podium by edging out Bill McDermott and John Parks. Nathan was in town from Georgia for the Thanksgiving holiday and had a solid run --- after he got a fresh set of tires on the car. Bullfrog and Joel battled the whole race with Bill eventually grabbing the spot by track position.


*Race #2*
1. Chad Edenfield – 208
2. Bob “00” Lee – 207 + 15
3. John “JT” Thompson – 207 + 7
4. Mike Henry – 206 + 3.3
5. Buddy Houser – 206 + 3.1
6. Rollin Isbell – 198
7. Jordan Eber – 189 (DQ – Car Change)
8. Eddie Broyles – 164 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.335158 on Yellow

Congratulations to Chad for picking up his *First A Main Win!*. Chad, Bob, JT and Buddy ran for the lead most of the race with Mike Henry just behind. Chad showed that he had the total package and grabbed the win with Bob and JT on the lead lap. Very close podium. And, Mike and Buddy were even closer as they both finished within section three. I started with a fresh motor that was fine on Tuesday but temperamental for the first five heats then ran fine. Jordan’s motor began to give up so he decided to give his “new to him” car some track time. Eddie Broyles’ car had horsepower, but also had a handling issue so he turned the race into a test session.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 26th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

Last Wed was super close racing which makes it alot of fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 26, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Crazy Lanes*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 200 + 10
2. Eddie Broyles – 200 + 3
3. Eddie Stilley – 197
4. Mike Rigsby – 194
5. Jordan Eber – 188
6. Nathan Pickett – 178
7. Rick Gibroult – 172 

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.554934 on Blue

The Thanksgiving Holiday and college football reduced the crowd quite a bit …. But there was still great racing.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
*Crazy Lanes*

1. James “JP” Snyder – 228
2. Eddie Broyles – 221
3. John “JT” Thompson – 220
4. Mike Rigsby – 219
5. Jordan Eber – 208
6. Nathan Pickett – 178
7. Rick Gibroult – 155 

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 3,952393 on Blue

JP Snyder drove a great race that would have set a record if it hadn’t been run in the Crazy Lanes format that limits the racing to four cars on the track with a lane of separation.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 30, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 

*Thank You* to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 202 + 7
2. Charlie Dube – 202 + 2
3. John Parks – 193
4. Joel Hastings – 181
5. Bill McDermott – 178
6. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 163
7. Justin Partridge – 150
8. Jadon Craig – 135 

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.444616 on Red

Jordan and Charlie had a great race with Jordan’s Hawk 7 taking a narrow win over Charlie’s Hawk 6. Parks ran a solid race that might have been good enough for the win a lot of weeks. Joel continues a steady improvement and edged Bill McDermott by just a few laps. Bill Fraden had handling problems early but made it back to finish the race. And, in the Youth Division …. Justin and Jadon both had solid runs.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 216
2. Chad Edenfield – 204
3. Bob “00” Lee – 203
4. Charlie Dube – 199
5. Ryan Edenfield – 186
6. Rollin Isbell - ???
7. Buddy Houser – 114 (DNF – Motor out)
8. Jordan Eber – 177 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.280676 on Blue

Tom just missed setting a new record for the GT1 class. And did it on a night when you would have sworn it was a full moon. Chad edged Bob for the runner-up spot as they filled out the podium. Charlie and I had a good run going until I hit a parked car and bent the pans. I don’t know how many laps I turned because the printer is just about out of ink and I can’t read the printout. Buddy had a good running until the motor got knocked out and Jordan couldn’t quite find the magic from the first race.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 3rd at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*December 2011 Race Schedule*

We're tweaking the December Race Schedule a bit to work around Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve

_December 2011
Race Schedule_


Fri, 12/2 – 7:30pm - 1/32 NASCAR & Trans Am
Sat, 12/3 – 7:00pm - NASCAR, GTP & Group F

Wed, 12/7 – 7:30pm - GT1 by JK Products
Fri, 12/9 – 7:30pm - 1/32 NASCAR & Trans Am
Sat, 12/10 – 7:00pm - NASCAR, GTP & Group F

Wed, 12/14 – 7:30pm - GT1 by JK Products
Fri, 12/16 – 7:30pm - 1/32 NASCAR & Trans Am
Sat, 12/17 – 7:00pm - NASCAR, GTP & Group F
Sun, 12/18 – 12:00pm - GT1 3-Hour Enduro

Wed, 12/21 – 7:30pm - GT1 by JK Products
Thur, 12/22 – 7:30pm - 1/32 NASCAR & Trans Am
Fri, 12/23 – 7:30pm - NASCAR, GTP & Group F

Wed, 12/28 – 7:30pm - GT1 by JK Products
Thur, 12/29 – 7:30pm - 1/32 NASCAR & Trans Am
Fri, 12/30 – 7:30pm - NASCAR, GTP & Group F


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 3, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson – 183
2. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 181
3. Rick Tomlinson – 180
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 175
5. Jordan Eber – 169 

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.828123 on Blue

Shake and Bake made it back to the track now that the college football season is (practically) over and both of them found their way to the podium by finishing First and Third. Bullfrog was able to break up the duo with another solid run after bouncing back from a rough start. Pinkie just about has his sponsorship problem resolved so he was able to make it back to the track and seemed to be having a lot of fun. Jordan was shaking down a new-to-him car that he’s planning to take to Vegas next week and spent some extra time in the pits getting everything adjusted.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 200
2. James “JP” Snyder – 198
3. Rollin Isbell – 186
4. Buddy Houser – 183
5. Bob “00” Lee – 181 

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 4.608603 on Blue

JT said that he went through his motor bin looking for one that had one more race in it. Looks like he picked the right one. JP, on the other hand, saw his motor near the end of its impressive run as it lost its top end late in the race. If I could drive, _“I coulda been a contenda”_. Buddy wasn’t sure about his motor but it turned some impressive laps in practice so he decided to give it a go. In the race it began to show signs that he was $12.84 from being very competitive again. The Double Naught Spy brought a pretty strong 16D to the fray but couldn’t quite keep the horsepower under control. Looks like he’s just a tweak or two from being very strong in this class, too.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Tom Marlowe – 228
2. James “JP” Snyder – 225 + 18
3. Jordan Eber – 225 + 11
4. Rollin Isbell – 205 

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 3.679021 on White

Tom’s car overcame a tire rub and a two-speed transmission to take a nice win in a very fun race. Just past the halfway point, JP, Jordan and I were all on the same lap. Then they just left me. Pretty sure that my motor was down to just two poles but the dang thing wouldn’t have the decency to let the smoke out. It just kept turning nice, long, slow laps. In the end, Jordan was charging hard trying to run down JP and Tom but came up just short.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 7th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank you to Buddy Houser and Eddie Stilley for lending a hand Sunday afternoon. The Hillclimb is clean and glued.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Thank you to Buddy Houser and Eddie Stilley for lending a hand Sunday afternoon. The Hillclimb is clean and glued.


Thank You Guy's :thumbsup:

Would'a Helped if I could.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Jordan was shaking down a new-to-him car that he’s planning to take to Vegas next week and spent some extra time in the pits getting everything adjusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom’s car overcame a tire rub and a two-speed transmission to take a nice win in a very fun race.
> 
> 
> *Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 7th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


Good Luck Jordan


Yes indeed a 2 speed stuck in 1st for about 5 laps, then a Rocket. Unfortunatly you could drive wide open in 1st, but you never knew when it would shift gears & you had to lift in 2nd.
LoL but it sure was fun!

In 2nd Gear that is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Thamk You Guy's :thumbsup:
> 
> Would'a Helped if I could.



No worries. It seems that as long as we clean the track on schedule, it goes pretty easy. Pretty much just "wipe on, wipe off" so we knocked it out in about an hour.



TOM MAR said:


> Good Luck Jordan
> 
> 
> Yes indeed a 2 speed stuck in 1st for about 5 laps, then a Rocket. Unfortunatly you could drive wide open in 1st, but you never knew when it would shift gears & you had to lift in 2nd.
> LoL but it sure was fun!
> 
> In 2nd Gear that is.:thumbsup:


I just wish mine had either stayed in 2nd or blown up. That's what I get for running an unknown previously discarded motor. Still had a lot of fun.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## slotcasimation

Sound like a blast!!!!!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its Race Night!!!

Lets hope the motor actually stays in the car tonight!! GREEN Hornets going to be FAST!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Saturday Night is just right for Racing!!!*


----------



## Henry Racing

I hope Jordan didn't show off too much over there lol


----------



## Mike R

Mike ,

You Have a PM

MR


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 7, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube – 196
2. Johnny Banks – 193 
3. Bill McDermott – 183 + 12
4. Joel Hastings – 183 + 8
5. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 174
6. Justin Partridge – 142 

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.499268 on Red

Very fun race on a fresh track. Charlie showed that he had the right package and took a relatively comfortable win. Johnny stayed close but had to settle for runner-up while Bill McDermott grabbed the final spot on the podium over Joel by just a few sections. Bullfrog fought a handling issue but grabbed fifth while Justin ran another solid race as the youngest entry in this race.


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser – 206
2. John “JT” Thompson – 205
3. Bob “00” Lee – 201
4. Rollin Isbell – 198
5. Chad Edenfield – 197
6. Tom Marlowe – 29 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.444917 on Blue

The fresh track made it difficult to drive as aggressively as usual but Buddy found a handling package that let him take a close win over JT. Bob stayed close but eventually fell off of the pace just a little. I fought a chassis drag that was scrubbing off a little speed and I had to really work to hold off Chad.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 10th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 10, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Tomlinson – 187
2. Darin Benson – 181
3. Joel Hastings – 171
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 153
5. Rodney Miles – 140 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson – 4.718338 on Yellow

Rick “Bake” Tomlinson had a rough first heat or two and then drove through the field to take the Win over his racing buddy, Darin “Shake” Benson. Joel made a somewhat-rare Saturday night appearance and gabbed the final spot on the podium. Pinkie had to miss some time due to chassis and/or gear issues but made it back to finish the race. Rodney, on the other hand, got his primary car bent and opted to switch to the backup car to finish the race. 



*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley – 196
2. John “JT” Thompson – 195
3. James “JP” Snyder – 193
4. Mike Henry – 191
5. Mike Rigsby – 189 
6. Eddie Broyles – 187 + 16
7. Tom Marlowe – 187 + 11
8. Rollin Isbell – 108 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.608829 on Purple

Very close racing for most of the race. In the end, Eddie Stilley’s FLA16D-powered car finally broke a long string of Falcon 7-powered victories with a narrow victory over JT. JP’s car began to act like it was on seven cylinders late in the race but he was able to hold-off Mike Henry --- who set the fast lap of the race. Mike Rigsby volunteered to run in the first race to help us balance out the turn marshals and was able to turn enough laps to grab the final spot in the Top 5. Eddie Broyles fought a handling issue that left him in a very close battle with Tom who was shaking down a new car for another racer. I was just trying to stay out of people’s way as there were a number of close battle throughout the field.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John “JT” Thompson – 235
2. Mike Rigsby – 228
3. Mike Henry – 223
4. Rollin Isbell – 220 + 17
5. Joel Hastings – 220 + 8
6. Rick Gibroult – 215 

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 3.843693 on Orange

JT grabbed another Group F with what might just be the second longest running Hawk 7 in the world. Mike Rigsby was shaking down a Hawk 6 and it looked like it has potential. Mike Henry had uncharacteristic handling problems but found the handling late in the race to drive past Joel and me. By the way … Joel and Rick can both drive the wing cars. I’m pretty sure they’re both running the new JK Nighthawk cars pretty much like they came out of the box. Lots of potential here.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 14th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 14, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 197
2. Joel Hastings – 183
3. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 179 
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 171 
5. Bill McDermott – 169 
6. Justin Partridge – 162 
7. Jadon Craig – 153 
8. John Parks – 178 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.547111 on Green

Jordan survived his trip to Vegas and got back in time to celebrate his birthday with a trip to Victory Lane. Joel had a personal-best finish in the runner-up spot and Bullfrog survived being everyone’s target to round out the podium. Pinkie survived a hard trip to the wall to edge Bill McDermott who missed some time on the track making chassis repairs. Justin had one of his better runs and broke the 160 lap mark in edging Jadon in the Youth Division. Parks finally fought-off a nasty cold and made it back to the track only to find a car that didn’t quite handle like he remembered.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 205 
2. Rollin Isbell – 204 
3. Chad Edenfield – 203 + 10
4. Bob “00” Lee – 203 + 2
5. Charlie Dube – 202
6. Jordan Eber – 196
7. Buddy Houser – 195
8. Ryan Edenfield – 148 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rolllin Isbell – 4.344232 on Black

One of the closest races we’ve had in awhile. Tom drove away from the pack and almost missed a good race. Deep into the race, Chad, Bob, Charlie and I were all on the same lap. I repaired a chassis tweak about the same time that I went to my favorite lanes – the bottom of the track – and tried to catch Tom. I got on the tail-end of the lead lap for just a moment and then tried a little too hard. Chad was able to win a very close battle with Bob and Charlie for the final spot on the podium with the three of them technically on the same lap. Jordan took the move-up but didn’t quite have the handling to stay upfront while Buddy was searching for the right chassis adjustment to get the car to run at its best. And at times he was one of the fastest cars on the track. Ryan’s car was excellent in practice but didn’t run as well in the race.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 17th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## TOM MAR

.....


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Sorry to be a little slow getting the results from Saturday and Sunday posted. 

The short version ...... Tom added to his "WFT" legend. Very impressive weekend!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 17, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 187
2. Joel Hastings – 186
3. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 181
4. John Parks – 173
5. Rick Gibeault – 170 

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings – 4.726290 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* – Bob “00” Lee – 4.726358 on Blue

Good, close race for the lead with Bob eventually slipping away and finding a way to hold on. Joel made good use of a Saturday night appearance and had a very good showing. The leaders got away from Bill late in the race, but he had a solid run and a solid hold on the final spot on the podium. Parks found that you can only run a body for so long before it becomes a hindrance and Rick continues to improve as he gets back into the swing.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 202 + 17
2. John “JT” Thompson – 202 + 10
3. Eddie Broyles – 200 
4. Mike Henry – 193 (First Race)
5. Mike Rigsby – 192 (First Race)
6. Eddie Stilley – 190
7. Rollin Isbell – 188
8. James “JP” Snyder – 118 (DNF)
. 

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.500223 on Yellow

Very close race among the Top 3. When time expired, Tom was coming out of the Bank and JT was in the Lead-On. Eddie Broyles got through a handling issue and was able to turn some very fast laps – including the fastest lap of the race – on his way to the final spot on the podium. The Mike’s ran in the first race to help even out the turn-marshall count and turned enough laps to finish in the Top 5. Eddie Stilley and I both fought a handling bug and JP fought motor and handling issues that eventually forced him to withdraw.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Tom Marlowe – 220
2. Mike Henry – 218
3. Eddie Broyles – 217
4. Rollin Isbell – 199
5. James “JP” Snyder – 185 (DNF)
6. Jordan Eber – 183 (DNF)
7. Mike Rigsby – 115 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.070577 on Yellow

Tom made it two in a row with a win in GTP. The best race on the track was between Mike Henry and Eddie Broyles for second with Mike hanging on for the position as they filled out the podium. I made a mistake early and got the chassis bent that required a trip to the pits but the car was very racy once I got the pans straight. JP ran strong but the Holly Hill Horsepower was beginning to show signs that it’s time for a rebuild and he pulled the car. Jordan was running a loaner car that just didn’t have the horsepower to keep up and he eventually decided to park it. Mike Rigsby got caught up in a couple of “dem racin’ deals” early and had to retire about halfway through the event.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 21st ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Sorry to be a little slow getting the results from Saturday and Sunday posted.
> 
> The short version ...... Tom added to his "WFT" legend. Very impressive weekend!


LMAO, Now you're just bein' Silly.:lol::jest::lol::roll: But Thanks, Without Mike H. & Chad Sunday would have not been so good. They drove like madmen.


Great Run Tonight Rollin ! Car really looked good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank you, sir. I'd almost forgot how much fun it can be to race a car when it's working well.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Thank you, sir. I'd almost forgot how much fun it can be to race a car when it's working well.


Yes it is, especially when it is not adjusted midrace by outside forces.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

Rollin, that car was on rails and that motor was uber strong. I thought my Hawk 6 was pretty good but I had nothing for you down the straights. I might have been a little quicker on some lanes in the donut and leadon, but you were cleaning my clock on every other turn. Well driven race sir.:thumbsup:

MR


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> Rollin, that car was on rails and that motor was uber strong. I thought my Hawk 6 was pretty good but I had nothing for you down the straights. I might have been a little quicker on some lanes in the donut and leadon, but you were cleaning my clock on every other turn. Well driven race sir.:thumbsup:
> 
> MR


Mike,

Thank you. It'd been awhile. I was trying to get all I could mid-race because I knew that I was going to finish on White and Red. Fortunately I was able to just kind of cruise on Red. Still, it never looks good when the track owners win both of the races. 

I even did my own chassis work on that car.  The motor just turned out smoother than I expected and stronger than I expected. No complaints at all.

I felt that your motor was really strong. Good to see you get a good run on a Wednesday night.


----------



## Mike R

Yep, If I can ever get the lexan magnets to turn off, I can probably hang with you guys a little better. I have the "Cole Trickle" feeling when I hit everyone but the pace car

MR


----------



## BullFrog

Track owners 2- customers ZERO. Way to go Johnny and Rollin. If I can have a great race every once in a while so can both of you.Johnny just blew by me and he didn't do any 2-3-4-lane Johnny's.I did a 3 laner myself.Had a great time and I'll see you Friday night ................


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Johnny probably got more track time on Sunday by running in the Enduro than he has since we've been open.


----------



## Mike R

He's been doing a lot better on his chassis setups in both NASCAR and GT-1 and I really can't call him 5 lane Johnny anymore. Now it seems like more people are in his lane, than him in theirs. I know...it's the PSC jigs...:thumbsup:

MR


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 21, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 199
2. Charlie Dube - 192
3. Joel Hastings - 190 + 17
4. John Parks - 190 +15
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 179
6. Courtney Smith - 169
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 148
8. Bill McDermott - 175 (DQ - Body Change)
9. Doug Smith - 149 (DQ - Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.398720 on Purple

Johnny got away from the work bench long enough to spend a rare evening of racing. With the Enduro-inflicted damage repaired, Johnny showed that the practice time paid off and he grabbed a relatively comfortable Win. Charlie Dube ran another strong race and continued a string of podiums with a Second Place finish. The best race within the race was for Third. As time expired, Joel was in front of the driver's stand and Parks was midway through the Bank. Bullfrog missed a little bit of time with repairs but managed to grab the final spot in the Top 5. Courtney and Doug Smith made their annual Holiday appearance in Florida and worked in a fun night of racing. Courtney let Doug choose which car to race and Doug left his Dad with the better ride. Doug eventually drove a Eddie Broyles lease-a-ride to finish the race. Pinkie had to have some repairs and missed a little time and Bill McDermott had to change bodies after it began to collapse onto the motor and tires.


*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 212
2. Eddie Broyles - 210
3. Bob "00" Lee - 207
4. Mike Rigsby - 205 + 3
5. Chad Edenfield - 205 + 2
6. James "JP" Snyder - 204
7. Jordan Eber - 202
8. Buddy Houser - 145 (DNF - Motor Out)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.273592 on Black

Excellent race with all of the finishing cars breaking the 200 lap mark. Well into the race there were five cars fighting for third and they were only a lap out of the two-way battle for second. Fortunately, my car was really good. Probably because I loaned out a different car for the Enduro. Good enough to overcome a couple of driver errors and snag a win. Eddie Broyles made a rare Wednesday night trip to the track and showed that he has an excellent GT1. The Double Naught Spy grabbed the final spot on the podium by driving a smart race and avoiding most of the on-track "deals." Very excellent race for the next spot ..... Mike Rigsby edged Chad by less than a full section and JP was on their lap as well. Jordan was just two back from them. Buddy was fast and in the hunt until the motor escaped --- with the motor mounts still attached to the motor.


*Next Race ..... Friday, December 23rd at 7:30pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## BullFrog

Ya'll have a Merry Christmas and see you next time with a new GT1 paint job....


----------



## Ragnar

*Merry Christmas to all our friends, and may all of you have a happy and Healthy New Year!*

Tom S., and Family


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_To all of the Racers at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies._

*Happy Hanukkah*


*Merry Christmas*


*Thank you!*


----------



## Mike R

Merry Christmas to you and yours, Rollin.

And to all my fellow racers, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Stay
Safe!!

Michael Rigsby


----------



## SCSHobbies

I hope everyone had a good Christmas... but today is *Race Day!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Friday, December 23, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 192
2. Jordan Eber – 189
3. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 183
4. Rick Gibeault – 172
5. Rodney Miles – 176 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Bob “00” Lee – 4.609025 on Yellow

The Double Naught Spy had it going on! Bob slipped away from the pack and grabbed the Win with Jordan snagging the Runner-Up spot and Bullfrog rounding out the podium. Rick improved his lap total to grab fourth while Rodney took a nasty shot that left him with a bent chassis and a car change.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles – 201
2. Tom Marlowe – 198
3. Mike Rigsby – 196
4. Rollin Isbell – 190
5. Mike Henry – 163 (Car change?)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.499977 on Purple

Eddie had the right combination of horsepower and handling to grab the Win. Tom was very fast early but seemed to lose a little steam late in the race. Mike Rigsby has been working on motors and setups and it paid off with a very solid run. Once I solved a body issue the car was really pretty good. I remember that Mike had a problem, but I don’t remember if he changed cars or not. Gotta post these quicker.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Eddie Broyles – 231
2. Johnny Banks – 228
3. Jordan Eber – 225
4. Rick Gibeault – 212 
5. Mike Rigsby – 46 (DNF)
6. Mike Henry – 212 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 3.788876 on Orange
*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault – 3.788956 on Green

Eddie made it two trips to Victory Lane on Friday with a solid win over Johnny Banks. Jordan stayed close and grabbed the final spot on the podium but couldn’t quite close on the leaders. Rick turned in some very solid laps and continues to show improvement every time out. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 28th...... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## TOM MAR

6, yes 6 offs do to braid problems killed my run, so I quit pushing the car. I sure wish I knew why this chassis finds them.

LOL now but not then.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 28, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Justin Partridge – 163
2. Jadon Craig – 146
3. Adam Partridge – 140 

*Fast Lap* – Justin Partridge – 4.780817 on Black

We had a great turnout and that allowed us to run the three youngest racers in their own race. Justin and Jadon traded the lead early before Justin slipped away for a convincing Win. Jadon ran strong in the runner-up position and Adam had an excellent run in his first race.


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 195 + 3
2. Nathan Pickett – 195 + 2
3. Joel Hastings – 193
4. Charlie Dube – 190
5. John Parks – 188
6. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 184
7. Courtney Smith – 180
8. Austin Houser – 177
9. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 169 

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.390434 on Blue

Ryan made his first start with a Hawk 6 and slipped past Nathan just seconds before the end of the race. Nathan had traded the lead with Ryan and Joel most of the race and was finishing on his favorite lane – Red – when he found a car parked in his lane in the final seconds. Great run. Joel had one of his best outings to date and grabbed the final spot on the podium after leading at one point in the event. Charlie set the fast lap of the race by a narrow margin over Joel but couldn’t find enough clear track to compete for the win. Parks grabbed the final spot in the Top 5 over Bullfrog who was four back of John and four ahead of Courtney who made one last race before he headed back to Tennessee. Austin’s car had plenty of horsepower but seemed to have some handling issues. Pinkie found just enough trouble that he had to miss some time for chassis repairs but made it to the end of the race.


*Race #3*
1. Tom Marlowe – 212
2. John “JT” Thompson – 211
3. Buddy Houser – 209 + 10
4. Mike Rigsby – 209 + 8
5. Chad Edenfield – 208
6. Rollin Isbell – 206
7. Eddie Broyles – 204
8. Bob “00” Lee – 197
9. Mike Henry – 174 (DNF)
10. Jordan Eber – 88 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.281208 on Orange

Everybody in this race was _*fast*_. Tom and JT found their way through the pack to battle for the lead between themselves and turned the fastest two laps of the race in the process. Buddy edged Mike Rigsby by the distance from the Lead On to the exit of the Donut for the final spot on the podium. Chad was technically on the same lap as Buddy and Mike and may have set a personal best. Eddie and I both made too many mistakes to compete for a better finishing position and Bob fought an ill-handling car. Mike Henry and Jordan both withdrew with handling issues of their own. 




*Next Race ..... Friday, December 30th at 7:30pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Friday, December 30, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 187
2. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 182
3. Nathan Pickett – 175
4. Rick Gibeault – 172 

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.609531 on Yellow

Holiday parties left us with a small field ---- but good racing. Jordan found his new motor to his liking and was able to move to the top as he became more comfortable with it. Bullfrog’s motor went the other direction and faded late in the race but was able to hold on to the runner-up position. Nathan wasn’t feeling great but did a nice job of “playing hurt” and ran a solid race to take the final spot on the podium over Rick.

*Race #2*
1. James “JP” Snyder – 205 (Ran in the First Race)
2. Tom Marlowe – 202 + 18
3. Mike Rigsby – 202 + 9
4. Eddie Stilley – 198
5. Eddie Broyles – 195
6. John “JT” Thompson – 71 (DNF – Body)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.499272 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.499634 on Yellow

JP raced with the first group to balance out the turn marshals and put up a gaudy number for everyone to shoot for. Tom and Mike gave it their best but came up just short while still putting up very solid numbers. Eddie Stilley won the race-within-the-race with Eddie Broyles for fourth. JT was leading this group when he fell victim to a body that was determined to get sucked in on the tires.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Tom Marlowe – 220
2. Rollin Isbell – 215
3. Mike Rigsby – 214 

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.015642 on Yellow

I think that Tom and Mike wanted to race just so I would get out of the Tower and play a little. (Thank You.) I had a lot of fun trying to catch Tom but, again, made too many mistakes to compete for the Win. Mike showed that you don’t have to have the fastest car on the track to keep the racing close.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 4th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank You to Chad Edenfied, Ryan Edenfield and Johnny Banks for taking time on Monday to clean and glue the Hillclimb.

And, Thank You to Rick Gibeault and John Thompson for coming in on Tuesday to run some laps.

Now .... for the three words you've come to expect on Wednesday .....


*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!! Last Wed was very close racing.


----------



## hawk racing

Wesdsday racing was good it was good to see everyone again i hope to be running soon.
hawk racing will be strong in 2012.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good to see Team Hawk at the track. Thanks for turn marshalling for us. :thumbsup: you need to make it to the track more often. 

My GT1 was fast until I ran out of Motor Brushes. 
I put some used ones off of a 16d just to see how it ran and its back to full speed. 


One more day til Race DAY!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 7, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 188
2. Darin Benson - 182 + 19
3. Rick Tomlinson - 182 + 17
4. Bill Fraden - 177 + 6
5. Rick Gibeault - 177 + 3
6. Lee Pinkstaff - 170
7. John Parks - 172 (DQ - Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.718360 on Blue

Jordan seems to be getting very comfortable with his new 16D power-plant. The race was very close deep into the race with Rick Gibeault, Jordan and Darin all taking a turn at the lead. Jordan then eased away and left Darin and Rick Tomlinson to battle for second. As time ran out, Darin edged Rick by less than two full sections. Bullfrog's motor got better as the race went on, but it was never anything "special." It was good enough to edge Rick Gibeault who had some handling struggles after getting tweaked while leading. Pinkie had a good time even in the absence of horsepower and Parks arrived too late to test and quickly found that he'd selected the wrong car.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 203
2. Eddie Broyles - 200
3. Eddie Stilley - 198
4. Rollin Isbell - 196
5. Jordan Eber - 194
6. Mike Henry - 187
7. Mike Rigsby - 119 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.554446 on Black

JT turned solid laps heat after heat to take the win over Eddie Broyles and Eddie Stilley. It took me most of the race, but I finally got around Jordan to grab fourth while Mike Henry was perhaps too conservative with a new car.


*Group F/12*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 243
2. Mike Henry - 221
3. Jordan Eber - 209

*Fast Lap - Group F* – Rick Gibeault – 3.789442 on Green
*Fast Lap - Group 12* - Mike Henry - 3.398304 on Orange

So.......Mike and Jordan wanted to run their Group 12's and offered Rick a 20 lap cushion. The race quickly turned into a real-life re-enactment of The Tortoise and The Hare. Rick stayed on and would have won the race without the 20 laps I added in the first heat.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 11th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Mike R

That's hilarious :lol:. Too bad it wasn't for "pink slips". I know a couple of guys that would be giving up ill handling Grp 12's because a Hawk powered wing car kicked their azzes.

MR


----------



## Ragnar

I still hope to get back to racing with all of you soon!

Yesterday I lost my Best Friend, he comforted me when I was down, sick and hurting. He was just a Lab Mix we rescued from the Pound, a dog no one else wanted because he had been badly mistreated, and had several broken bones. That was 11 years ago, and during that time a very special Bond developed between him and myself, he would grieve when I had to be away from him, and be so very happy when I got back home! Saturday he was playing with me with his toy he got at Christmas, and by Monday he had passed away killed by a masive stroke, he died on the examining table at his Vet. I had my hand on his side and felt his heart stop. 
I alway promissed him I would Protect Him and take care of him, but instead I had to Watch Rex Die, and now I will never see him again, and I feel like a part of my heart is gone with him!

Tom S.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry to hear about Rex. Hope you can join us at the track soon Tom.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## hawk racing

Hello racers,
I hope to see everyone at the track tonight and hope to see more close racing like i seen
in the past two weeks. i also would like to say to all fellow racers that made it to the state race i hope that you all had fun running. my hat is off to all of you.

again hope to see all racers at the track tonight!
Hawk racing


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Jordan Eber

Good luck at the races tonight. If anyone needs a lesson on how to get 210 laps, i am only a phone call away:tongue:


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks Buddy


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We've redecorated a little to provide better access to the drag strip so it will be easier to work on. The pit space is a little cozier for now

Dust off your NASCAR, Group F and GTP cars because ....


*Saturday Night's Alright For Racing!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 4, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Justin Partridge – 155
2. Jadon Craig – 151
3. Adam Partridge – 140 

*Fast Lap* – Justin Partridge – 4.781602 on Black


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 197
2. Charlie Dube – 196
3. Jordan Eber – 194
4. Joel Hastings – 192
5. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 182
6. John Parks – 177
7. Bill McDermott – 167 

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield – 4.499323 on Purple


*Race #3*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 206
2. Chad Edenfield – 204
3. Charlie Dube – 194
4. Rollin Isbell – 157
5. Buddy Houser – 147
6. Tom Marlowe – 139
7. Ryan Edenfield – 98 

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.437457 on Green




*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 7th at 7:30pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 11, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Justin Partridge – 153
2. Adam Partridge – 145
3. Nicholas Thoroman – 135 

*Fast Lap* – Justin Partridge – 4.937152 on Orange


*Race #2*
1. John Parks – 189
2. Joel Hastings – 185
3. Bill McDermott – 184
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 172 

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings – 4.453622 on Orange


*Race #3*
1. Jordan Eber – 210
2. Chad Edenfield – 205
3. Rollin Isbell – 202
4. Buddy Houser – 200
5. Charlie Dube – 197 

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.335768 on Yellow




*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 14th at 7:30pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 14, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Joel Hastings – 185
2. Johnny Banks – 182
3. John Parks – 181
4. Charlie Dube – 176
5. Rodney Miles – 174
6. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 168
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 161 

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.562586 on Yellow


*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles – 195 + 19
2. Buddy Houser – 195 + 10
3. John “JT” Thompson – 191 + 17
4. James “JP” Snyder – 191 + 10
5. Joel Hastings – 174
6. Rollin Isbell – 123
7. Mike Henry – 13 

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.555152 on Orange


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 18th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 18, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Justin Partridge – 166
2. Adam Partridge – 145
3. Nicholas Thoroman – 139
4. Andre Yost – 97

*Fast Lap* – Justin Partridge – 4.891383 on Orange

I wasn’t there, but heard that this was really a pretty good race. Justin has a couple of extra races under his belt and showed where the rest of these guys will be in a few more weeks. Nicholas and Adam battled for the runner-up spot. Andre made his first start and showed well.


*Race #2*
1. John Parks – 193
2. Joel Hastings – 191
3. Bill McDermott – 183
4. Rick Gibeault – 182 

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault – 4.445478 on Black

This group and the third group ran together and had to use the Crazy Lanes format to make sure that they had turn marshals. Good, close racing for the lead and the final spot on the podium. In the end, Parks took the Win and Bill McDermott grabbed the bronze trophy ----- if we had one. 


*Race #3*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 210
2. Buddy Houser – 207
3. Chad Edenfield – 205 

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.382275 on Yellow

JT is tough enough in a crowd. He’s real tough with a fairly green track in front of him. Buddy and Chad battled for the second spot with Buddy showing just a little more horsepower to get the position.




*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 21st at 7:30pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 21, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault – 183
2. Darin Benson – 181
3. Rodney Miles – 180
4. John Parks – 179
5. Rick Tomlinsonn – 176
6. Jordan Eber – 173
7. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 169 

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault – 4.725609 on Yellow

Rick Gibeault made his first trip to Victory Lane in a NASCAR after a hard-fought battle with Darin and Rodney. All three of them took a turn at the front and all three were still on the lead lap well into Heat 6. Rick Gibeault finally slipped away for the win while Darin edged Rodney by track position as both were actually on the same lap. Parks ran into a little trouble early and was just waiting for the leaders to slip up but had to settle for fourth. Rick Tomlinson drove a very solid race once the chassis got a little repair work and would have probably been among the leaders if the car had been “right” the whole race. Jordan started with monster truck tires that affected his handling. Once he made a tire change, the car settled down and he tried to run down the leaders. E-Man was very impressive early in this race and showed that he has what it takes to run up front. A wall shot in the bank ended his run to the front.


*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles – 204
2. John “JT” Thompson – 200
3. Mike Henry – 199
4. Rollin Isbell – 195
5. Eddie Stilley – 194
6. James “JP” Snyder – 185
7. Tom Marlowe – 153 

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.499 on Orange

Eddie Broyles wanted to make sure that one of his cars finished up front so he loaned cars out to JT and Mike Henry. They swept the podium!! The Doctor was just plain fast! JT gave chase but was it took him a bit to adjust to a different motor. Mike Henry showed that he can run with the leaders with a solid effort. I just plain made too many errors as the car was much better than the driver. Eddie Stilley couldn’t find the power that he had in practice but was able to round out the Top 5. JP’s Falcon 7 came up a little short on horsepower but he got everything out of it that he could. Tom fought all kinds of handling issues but I think that he got the car working a little better toward the end of the race.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John “JT” Thompson – 236
2. Rick Gibeault – 220
3. Tom Marlowe – 207 (DNF)
4. Eddie Broyles – 206
5. Rollin Isbell – 196 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 3.679613 on Green

JT took the win in pretty convincing fashion once Tom’s body succumbed to some race damage. Rick grabbed his second podium finish of the night with a consistent run. Eddie Broyles fought a handling issue in the Deadman that dropped him off of the pace. After I destroyed the body on Johnny’s car, I finished up with my car and quickly remembered why I hadn’t started with it. Gotta put a new motor in it.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 25th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 25, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Justin Partridge – 165
2. Jadon Craig – 150 + 7
3. Adam Partridge – 150 + 2
4. Nicholas Thoroman - 135

*Fast Lap* – Jadon Craig – 4.936948 on Purple

The Youth Division is just plain entertaining. They’re doing what we all should do. They’re just having fun playing with toy cars. It’s not uncommon to hear all four of them chatting through most of the heat. Justin missed a really good race as he put a strong car and slight experience advantage to good use. Jadon fought back and grabbed the runner-up spot over Adam by less than a half lap. Nicholas survived crossed lead wires and a couple of solid wall shots. 


*Race #2*
1. Charlie Dube – 197
2. Joel Hastings – 188
3. Bill McDermott – 185
4. Rick Gibeault – 184
5. Johnny Banks – 182
6. Steve Thoroman – 159
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 155 

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.453182 on Orange

Charlie also missed a really good race as he checked out on the field. Great run! Joel fought off Bill McDermott for second but couldn’t quite stay with Charlie. The best race-within-the-race was for the final spot on the podium. Bill, Rick and Johnny traded the spot throughout the event with Bill finally edging Rick by a lap when Johnny fell back due to a very loose car. Steve made it two-for-two with crossed wires for Hawk Racing and then fought back to turn enough laps to win a father-and-son wager. Soft Drinks taste so good when someone else buys them. Pinkie had to spend some time in the pits with repair issues.


*Race #3*
1. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 210
2. Buddy Houser – 209
3. John “JT” Thompson – 207
4. Chad Edenfield – 201
5. Charlie Dube – 195
6. Rollin Isbell – 194
7. Ryan Edenfield – 159 

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.335773 on Green

Buddy led most of the early heats with JT and Tom either on the same lap or within a lap. Late in the race JT slipped around Buddy but an untimely deslot dropped him back just as Tom was really coming on strong. Tom only led one heat, but it was the final heat and he secured the win in a great race. Chad got behind just a bit and couldn’t quite recover but once again broke the 200-lap barrier. Charlie couldn’t quite match his lap total from the earlier race as his car seemed to slow late in the event. I just drove a lousy race with a fast car and missed a few laps trying to learn if my handling issue was car or driver. Pretty sure it was driver. Ryan’s motor is strong! Very strong. And now that the car is in the shop, I’m sure it will be moving back toward the front.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 28th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*

Green Machine is looking to WIN!!


----------



## Henry Racing

Anyone wanna go to Kenny holtons enduro on the 2/25?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Anyone wanna go to Kenny holtons enduro on the 2/25?


I'll be at the track here in Jacksonville racing so I won't be making the trip.

Wow. A Flexi 5 race with Parma Sealed Super 16 motors for 3406 laps???? And, you have to change the armature - not the whole motor - when it dies??? And you have to run Parma MX tires??

I guess Kenny has found a way to hold a race where everyone will have to buy a car to participate because not too many people have a Flexi 5 in their box.

If you want to go, let me know and I'll order a car for you.


----------



## Henry Racing

No I don't need any I have 2 but I'm not going to run unless he changes the motor rule I'll run the deathstar but I'm not changing arms in the middle of the race.


----------



## Mike R

Flexi 5? Wasn't that kind of obsoleted when the Cheetah 7 came out oh...say 6 years ago?

MR


----------



## Henry Racing

It's just Kenny trying to sell cars and get noticed by parma


----------



## SCSHobbies

I never owned a F5... and still dont have any plans too...  odd there has not been a F6 by now... must be still sitting on a pile of F5's. 

The motor rule is different for sure but i kind of like it.

3406 laps must equal some thing... but i dont fell like doing math to figure it out. Its going to take around 5 hours to run that many laps under perfect conditions with that car and with the motor rule... this race could last a very long time!! I'm betting on a 6.5 hours min. 

Sounds kind of Fun actually.


----------



## Henry Racing

It adds up to an actual mile


----------



## Mike R

SCSHobbies said:


> I never owned a F5... and still dont have any plans too...  odd there has not been a F6 by now... must be still sitting on a pile of F5's.
> 
> The motor rule is different for sure but i kind of like it.
> 
> 3406 laps must equal some thing... but i dont fell like doing math to figure it out. Its going to take around 5 hours to run that many laps under perfect conditions with that car and with the motor rule... this race could last a very long time!! I'm betting on a 6.5 hours min.
> 
> Sounds kind of Fun actually.


We gotta work on this concept you have of fun, buddy:lol:

MR


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

They're running 100 actual miles. 5280 feet in a mile x 100 = 528,000 feet. Divided 528,000 by 155 feet on the King = 3406 laps.

If they can run laps at an average of 4.7 seconds, then it will take 4 hours 45 minutes of running time plus any track calls and/or lane changes.


Here's the complete announcement:

FEB 25th 2012!!! 100 MILE FLEXI GT5 PARMA ENDURO RACE COMES TO ASR-IMS!!! (100 Actual Miles = 3,406 ACTUAL LAPS)
by Asr Indoormotorsports Raceway on Wednesday, February 1, 2012 at 7:08pm

WELL THE WAIT IS OVER!!
We promised you we had an enduro race in the planning stage and after looking at some of the other enduro programs and after wrangling up some manufacturers to help with some prizes we're her to announce our 100 MILE PARMA FLEXI GT5 ENDURO RACE!!!

RULES ARE SIMPLE:
No Limit on Drivers Per Team
Green Light Pitting Only
Lucky Dog Rule in affect after each heat
PARMA FLEXI-5 CHASSIS ONLY
PARMA ZONDA BODIES ONLY
ANY GEAR RATIO ALLOWED
Sealed Super16D Deathstar Motors Only (original springs and brushes), Replacement arm allowed in case of Motor Failure... must use same Brushes & Springs from first setup...
Maximum 2 Sets of MX Rear Tires Allowed (No Others Allowed)
Cars must be PARMA Box-Stock Only.... (No other manfacturers parts allowed)
Controller will be supplied! (Difalco Rental Controller)
Braid and a complimentary set of MX Tires donated by PARMA/ASR-IMS with the purchase of TWO SETS!!
TEAM TRINITY DONATING ALL THE LUBRICANTS!! 


ENTRY FEE: $10.00 Per Driver
CASH PRIZE: $100 (USD)


----------



## Mike R

Parma Box Stock=means you pretty much have to buy a car to race as I see it...Parma Zonda?? I haven't seen one of those bodies run in ages

Need to change the one line to- "Replacement arm allowed when motor fails..must try to use old soft springs and wore out brushes"

PASS

MR


----------



## SCSHobbies

Seems like when Parma is involved they try to suck the fun out with too many rules. Zonda body... could they not find a more ugly one? I bet you have to use the prepainted .010 Zonda just to make it not handle even more. 

The sealed motor is more likely to run out of the stock brushes before the arm dies. Parma springs are 25yrs+ out of date to start with...

How can you have a Lucky Dog rule 

Avg a 4.7 lap time no way! Not with a S16D MX tires and a the Zonda. I bet its going to be a handfull for alot of them. I think 4.70 will be a good lap.

For extra fun they should clean the track and not reglue it!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 28, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault - 186
2. Darin Benson - 183
3. Rodney Miles - 179
4. Jordan Eber - 176
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 172

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.609415 on Orange

Congratulations to Rick Gibeault for making the trip to Victory Lane! Darin and Rodncy gave chase and made it to the podium but couldn't quite catch Rick. Jordan got a little help and got the car working after the first couple of heats but it was too late. Pinkie drove a solid race and handed the car to his crew chief at the conclusion. 

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles - 207
2. Tom Marlowe - 199 + 11
3. James "JP" Snyder - 199 + 7 (JP ran in the first race)
4. Mike Henry - 198
5. John "JT" Thompson - 197
6. Mike Rigsby - 193
7. Rollin Isbell - 188
8. Eddie Stilley - 166 

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.335961 on Yellow


Eddie loaned out a few cars in this race ..... but obviously saved the best car in the box for himself. In fact, he just missed setting a new track record by a couple of feet. Tom kept working on his car and it paid off as he grabbed the runner-up spot by track position over JP - who ran in the first race. Mike Henry just missed the podium but was able to stay ahead of JT as they rounded out the Top 5. Mike Rigsby ran one of his back-up cars to a very solid finish while I battled a handling issue and Eddie Stilley also ran into issues of his own.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Eddie Broyles - 218
2. Rollin Isbell - 206
3. Rick Gibeault - 199
4. Mike Rigsby - 131 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.054769 on Yellow

Eddie backed up his NASCAR win with a nice win in GTP. I did what I could with a car that I knew needed chassis work while Rick was shaking down a new car.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 1st ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 1, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Justin Partridge - 165
2. Jadon Craig - 144
3. Nicholas Thoroman - 130
4. Adam Partridge - 122
5. Andre Yost - 101

*Fast Lap* – Justin Partridge - 4.843528 on Blue

The Youth Division entertained us again with a bunch of guys just having fun. Justin ended up with a comfortable win. Jadon ended up with a comfortable runner-up spot. And, Nicholas got the final spot on the podium by a comfortable margin. Adam's crew chief got him back in the race but too late to challenge the leaders. And, Andre broke the 100 lap barrier in just his second race.


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 197
2. Austin Houser - 192
3. Joel Hastings - 185
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 173
5. Rick Gibeault - 170
6. Bill McDermott - 112 

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.389799 on Yellow

Ryan got a little chassis work done and made it pay off with a solid Win. Austin made a too rare appearance on Wednesday and grabbed second while Joel ran well to grab the final spot on the podium. Pinkie edged Rick for the fourth spot and Bill had an issue that he couldn't quite overcome.


*Race #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 213
2. Buddy Houser - 210
3. Rollin Isbell - 203 + 11
4. Charlie Dube - 203 + 5
5. Tom Marlowe - 198
6. Joel Hastings - 188

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.281913 on Orange

Buddy had the fastest lap and enough laps to win most weeks ---- but JT had an even better run to grab the win. I had a little handling issue and had to hustle to get around Dube for the final spot on the podium. I think Tom fought a handling issue, but I let too many days go by without posting to be sure. Joel took the move-up and looked like he was having a lot of fun.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 4th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 4, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson - 188 + 7
2. Rick Tomlinson - 188 + 6
3. Rick Gibeault - 187
4. Jordan Eber - 186
5. Joel Hastings - 175
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 175
7. Rodney Miles - 161

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson - 4.609921 on Yellow

Darin, Rick and Rick ran on the same lap most of the race. And, oh yeah, Rodney was right with them until a chassis issue sidelined him for a heat. In the end, Shake took the Win with Bake in the runner-up spot and Rick Gibeault grabbed third. Jordan had a little trouble early and then put on a charge that came up just close. Joel made a rare Saturday night appearance and battled with Pinkie most of the race for the position and finally edged away just enough to grab fifth.


*Race #2*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 200
2. Eddie Broyles - 198
3. John "JT" Thompson - 197
4. Rollin Isbell - 191
5. Wesley Dean - 190
6. Eddie Stilley - 174
7. Mike Henry - 101 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.608798 on Yellow

JP's car spent some time this week in Eddie Stilley's hands this week and it paid off on the track as JP grabbed the Win. Eddie Broyles and JT battled with Mike Henry for the lead until Mike fell out after a wall shot. It was good to see Wes at the track and he quickly showed that he doesn't need a lot of practice to run with the leaders. I had to work hard to get around him for the position. Eddie Stilley was down a bit on horsepower with this particular car as he preps for the upcoming Series race.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John “JT” Thompson – 237
2. Rick Gibeault - 225
3. Wesley Dean - 223
4. Joel Hastings - 218
5. Rollin Isbell - 212

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 3.788889 on Green

JT again took the win in pretty convincing fashion while Rick and Wes battled for the runner-up spot. I tried to run down Joel after my car refused to cooperate on Yellow. He was too fast for me to catch though.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 8th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thanks to Eddie Stilley, Chad Edenfield, Ryan Edenfield, Truett Partridge, Tom Marlowe and Charlie Dube all three tracks are cleaned, prepped and ready for racing.

Good thing because .....

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 8, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Adam Partridge – 146
2. Jadon Craig – 144
3. Justin Partridge – 137
4. Nicholas Thoroman – 122
5. Andre Yost – 84 (DNF – Body)

*Fast Lap* – Justin Partridge – 4.937565 on Yellow

Adam took full advantage of Justin’s gear issue and snapped Justin’s win streak. Jadon also lead one of the heats and kept the pressure on Adam right up to the end. Nicholas also lead one of the heats before falling off of the pace toward the end. Andre’s car decided to eat the body. Repeatedly.


*Race #2*
1. Bob “00” Lee - 197
2. Bill McDermott – 186
3. Austin Houser – 182
4. Joel Hastings – 181
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 174
6. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 170
7. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman - 134 

*Fast Lap* – Bob “00” Lee – 4.507920 on Purple

The Double Naught Spy finally got his work schedule to line up with the race schedule and made it to the track for an evening of racing. Bob made the most of the opportunity and cruised to an easy win. Bill McDermott battled with Joel early in the race until Joel had a problem with the car and missed some laps. That allowed Bill to secure the runner-up spot and left Joel to try and charge back to get on the podium. He couldn’t quite do it as Austin Houser had a car that was fast enough to lock up the final spot on the podium. Pinkie and Bullfrog battled for the final spot in the Top 5 most of the race before Pinkie slipped away by a few laps. Bill might have still been looking for the steering wheel on his “radio” after winning the Legends Oval race at the Snowbirds in Orlando this past weekend. [/b][/i]Congratulations!![/b][/i] Steve dealt with an ill-handling car and a brief controller issue but always kept a smile on his face.


*Race #3*
1. Mike Rigsby – 201
2. Charlie Dube – 194 + 19
3. Chad Edenfield – 194 + 15
4. Rollin Isbell – 188
5. Ryan Edenfield – 186
6. Johnny Banks – 152 (DNF – Handling)
7. Buddy Houser – 196 (DQ – Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.390995 on Black

Mike worked a Wednesday Night trip to the track into his schedule to get a few extra laps in preparation for this weekend’s My Series race. Nice way to get Speedweek started with a Win. Charlie and Chad battled for the runner-up spot most of the race with Charlie finishing up in the Deadman and Chad stopping midway through the Bank. I have to talk to my crew chief (me). The guy sent me out there with bad braid. Ryan was right there until a nasty wall shot rearranged some of the metal in his chassis. Johnny made a last-minute motor change that also changed the handling characteristics of the car and eventually lead to a DNF. Buddy was shaking down a car for the My Series race and after getting it the way he wanted it, he changed cars to finish the race without risking damage to the primary car.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 11th at 8:00am .... My Series Race #2 - NASCAR, GT1 by JK Products, GTP, Group F and Group 12*

*Next Local Race ….. Wednesday, February 15th at 7:30pm …… GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

I planned to use the race like a twin 150 to run in race conditions then park it but the wreck 5ft from the starting line messed up the side pan and it took 5 heats to get it to drive right. I think i have it right now but the motor is not as strong as i would like and it has zero brakes. I would like to try another h7 but i'm to lazy and not real sure it would be much faster.

Should be good close racing this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## hawk racing

*State race Saturday! good luck eveyone?*

:thumbsup:First i would like to say a big THANK YOU Buddy and to Tom marlow for their help to get me running right. you guy's are the best !:thumbsup:

I wish all the racer's that are going to run Sat the best of luck. i hope you all
do well. I will be missing this year state race at the fastest raceway in the state of florida.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Ragnar

I hope everything is going well at the Track. I just spent some more time in the Hospital, and I hope II will regain my strenght enough to return to racing soon!

Tom S.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!!*



Hope you get to feeling better soon Tom.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Saturday Night Is Just Right For Racin'!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 15, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Justin Partridge - 165
2. Adam Partridge - 156

*Fast Lap* – Justin Partridge – 4.827849 on Purple

Adam and Justin ran in with the guys from the second group this week.


*Race #2*
1. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 184
2. John Parks - 183
3. Bill McDermott - 177

*Fast Lap* – John Parks - 4.671770 on Orange

Congratulations to Bullfrog for picking up another Win in a close race with Parks and Bill McDermott. I really can't add much more because I wasn't there.


*Race #3*
1. Chad Edenfield - 205
2. Ryan Edenfield - 195
3. Rick Gibeault - 194
4. Joel Hastings - 173
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 107

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.437118 on Blue

Congratulations to Chad for picking up the Win and to Ryan for grabbing the runner-up spot in a very close race with Rick. Again, I can't add much because I wasn't there.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 18th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP, Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 18, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault - 188
2. John Parks - 181
3. Bill Fraden - 179
4. Rodney Miles - 171
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 165
6. Jordan Eber - 154

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.617187 on Purple

Rick slipped away from the field and grabbed a comfortable win while Parks and Bullfrog battled it out for the final spots on the podium. Rodney was running with the leaders late but had a wall shot early that sent him to the pits. Pinkie overcame some issues to finish the race while Jordan decided to put his ill-handling car on the hauler.


*Race #2*
1. Mike Henry - 199
2. Eddie Broyles - 196
3. Mike Rigsby - 194
4. Eddie Stilley - 192
5. Rick Gibeault - 189
6. Rollin Isbell - 176

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.500747 on Orange

Mike Henry showed that he has what it takes to run with the big boys and grabbed a nice A Main win. The theme for the top runners seemed to be two-by-two as Eddie Broyles was two laps behind Mike Henry with Mike Rigsby two behind "The Doctor" and Eddie Stilley just two behind THE Rigsby. Rick took the transfer to the A and showed well. It was an "all hat, no saddle" night for me as the car was much better than the driver.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 235
2. Mike Rigsby - 227 + 15
3. Eddie Broyles - 227 + 7
4. Rollin Isbell - 226
5. Jordan Eber - 217

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 3.679475 on Green

Rick grabbed his second win of the night and missed a good race in the process. Mike grabbed the runner up spot over Eddie by about a half lap and I was on the tail-end of their lap. Lots of fun. Jordan couldn't quite find the handle in this race either and is in no doubt in search of a new motor.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 22nd ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike Henry ..... congratulations on picking up a nice win in a tough division. Imagine that .... you Won the A-Main without setting the fast lap. Proud of you.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 22, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Justin Partridge - 166
2. Adam Partridge - 150
3. Nicholas Thoroman - 135
4. Andre Yost - 123

*Fast Lap* – Justin Partridge – 4.984880 on Red

Justin continued his dominance in the Youth Division with a solid Win. Adam had another solid run while Nicholas fought through a wall shot that left his car dragging and ill-handling. Andre continues to improve and had his best race to date.


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 196
2. Joel Hastings - 195
3. John Parks - 189
4. Bill McDermott - 184
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 179
6. Steve Thoroman - 149
7. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 49 (DNF - Tires)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.445263 on Yellow

Rick and Joel put on a great race! It all came down to who was on their "favorite" lane as to who would grab an advantage. At the tones, it was Rick with less than a full lap over Joel for the top two spots. Parks grabbed a very comfortable third place finish to fill out the podium. Bill McDermott ran with the leaders early before falling just off of the pace. Pinkie couldn't seem to get away from a blue car. Hawk had a rough night in his blue car. Bullfrog had tire-related handling issues that sent him to the pits early. (Sorry, Bill. The truer has now been re-calibrated.)


*Race #3*
1. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 210 + 16
2. John "JT" Thompson - 210 + 9
3. Chad Edenfield - 201
4. Charlie Dube - 200
5. Rick Gibeault - 190
6. Rollin Isbell - 159 + 17 (DNF)
7. Buddy Houser - 159 + 16 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.281229 on Purple

Another excellent race between two of the best drivers in the Southeast. At the Tones, Tom was in The Bank and JT was on The Bridge. Chad edged Dube for the final spot on the podium while Rick struggled a bit after taking the transfer from the first race. In the DNF battle .... I edged Buddy only because I was on further down the driver's stand.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 25th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP, Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 25, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 192
2. Charlie Dube - 190
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 178
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 175
5. Frank Villazante - 174
6. John Parks - 173

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.663523 on Yellow

Jordan Eber showed that what is supposed to be a shakedown run can turn out pretty good. Jordan put a whole new car - from body to motor to chassis - in Victory Lane after battling with Charlie for the whole race. Dube led early but couldn't found some trouble at the wrong times. When Pinkie was at the track on Friday we discovered that his controller wasn't working just right. Obviously the repairs paid off as Pinkie grabbed the final spot on the podium in a race-long battle with Parks, Fraden and Villazante. Bill edged the visiting and self-proclaimed "Yankee Frankie" to round out the Top 5 while Parks saw a good early run go South when his motor began to sour.

*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 200
2. John "JT" Thompson - 199 + 9
3. Eddie Stilley - 199 + 4
4. Eddie Broyles - 196
5. Rick Gibeault - 184
6. James "JP" Snyder - 75 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.500607 on Orange


Every now and then. I knew last week that the car was better than the driver. This week the driver kept his gig for another week. JT and both Eddies took turns at the front and it all came down to who had trouble and who didn't in a particular heat to determine the final positions. Rick overcame a crew chief error but couldn't quite find the handle while JP ran into some problems that sent him to the pits early.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Eddie Stilley - 216
2. Jordan Eber - 213
3. Rollin Isbell - 204
4. Rick Gibeault - 149 (DNF)
5. Eddie Broyles - 207 (DQ - Car Changes)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.070270 on Yellow

Eddie's been trying out some theories and decided to put them to the test under race conditions. I think they worked as he grabbed a reasonably comfortable win. Jordan borrowed a car from Johnny Banks and after a rough start fought back to take a solid runner-up spot. I thought I had the chassis issues from the State Race sorted out. Nope. Rick also had some handling issues that caused him to retire early.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 29th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Daytona 500 Tix*

Well ..... since The 500 has moved to a Noon start on Monday, 2/27; there's no way that I can attend. 

Good seats. Seagrave Tower.

If you're a racer at Slot Car Raceway in Jacksonville and would like to go, please send me a Private Message or a Text Message.

First come, first served just keep in mind that I've put the word in a few different ways.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank you to Tom, Bullfrog, Eddie, Pat, Buddy and Parks for lending a hand in cleaning the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South*

If you're in the neighborhood on Tuesday, stop by to run some rental laps.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Henry Racing

Who's all going sat?


----------



## Jordan Eber

Mike, 

I have to work until about noon on Saturday, but will go after that if you want to. Let me know.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

JT and I are planning to go. We're planning to stay till mid-afternoon and then head back for the Saturday night race program in Jacksonville.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I can not make it. Baseball starts Saturday


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Results for the JR's Race 03/07

We only had 3 so we just ran flat out first one to 165 Laps wins. :thumbsup:

Jadon Craig got the win with 165 Laps
Jr Hawk #1 Nick took a close 2nd with 163 Laps
Jr Hawk #2 Andre took 3rd and fastest lap time with 140 Laps.

It was really a close race with both Nick and Jadon fighting for the lead. Jadon lead most of the way only by track position then towards the end he got a few laps advantage but Nick kept the pressure on him. :thumbsup:

Rollin will post the other race...


----------



## Jordan Eber

I am going to have to work later tha i thought so i dont think i will be able to go to the state race. I will be at SCR&H though, at least for the first two races, then going to the Comedy Zone.


----------



## TOM MAR

I won't be goin, so Good Luck to all that are ! :thumbsup:

See ya'll sat. night.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wednesday Night GT1 Racing 03/14/12
*JK chassis – Body – Hawk 6 or 7 motor

1st Race

Place Name Laps Time
1 Justin P 169 4.891
2	Nick JR Hawk	129	5.374
3	Adam P	120	5.109
4	Andre Y	103	5.273
5	Austin H	177	4.719 DQ car change

All the young drivers from Hawk Racing and Partridge Racing were at the track about when the doors opened ready to get after it. Austin showed up late and it showed, his car only made a couple laps and then stopped. So we had to go to a backup car with a Falcon in it. It seemed like there were 2 races going on the whole time. Austin and Justin were fighting it out for 1st & 2nd then Nick and Adam fighting for 3rd & 4th. The top 2 did not have any significant mechanical problems but the rest did at one point or another during the race. 

2nd Race

Place	Name Laps	Time
1	JT 208	4.382 with a Hawk 7
2	Buddy 207	4.390
3	Tom M 206	4.390
4	Chad 204	4.444
5	Rick G 188	4.663
6	Pinkie 185	4.777
7	Bill 153	4.773
8	John Parks	94	4.827

We Ran Crazy Lanes to ensure we had enough Turn Marshalls which the young guns are really doing a good job at. Sorry for the short write up new job is keeping me busy...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 29, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Adam Partridge - 155
2. Nicholas Thoroman - 151
3. Justin Partridge - 148
4. Jadon Craig - 146
5. Andre Yost - 124

*Fast Lap* – Justin Partridge - 4.781178 on Black

When Justin had some problems, Adam and Nicholas wasted no time in going to the front. Justin fought back to grab the final spot on the podium.


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 197
2. Joel Hastings - 196
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 188
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 174
5. Steve Thoroman - 151
6. John Parks - 76 (DNF)
7. Bill McDermott - 33 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield - 4.499433 on Yellow

Ryan and Joel battled most of the race for the lead. At the end, Ryan had just enough to stay out front with Joel actually on the same lap. Bullfrog grabbed the final spot on the podium.


*Race #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 209
2. Charlie Dube - 202
3. Bob "00" Lee - 199
4. Jordan Eber - 198 + 16
5. Chad Edenfield - 198 + 8
6. Rick Gibeault - 195
7. Joel Hastings - 192
8. Rollin Isbell - 178

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.382951 on Yellow

JT grabbed a relatively easy win with another very solid race. Charlie showed plenty of horsepower in grabbing the runner-up position. The best race was for third with Bob, Jordan and Chad swapping it back and forth throughout the race. At the tones, Bob made the podium while Jordan edged Chad by track position.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 3rd at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 3, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 195
2. Rick Gibeault - 190
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 184 + 2
4. Darin Benson - 184 + 1
5. Rick Tomlinson - 177
6. John Parks - 175
7. Frank Villazante - 174
8. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 162

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.547074 on Orange

Jordan put horsepower and handling together for a very solid Win while Rick Gibeault had the fastest lap but had to settle for the runner-up position. The closest race was for the final spot on the podium. At the end, Bullfrog was less than a full section ahead of Darin. 

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 203
2. Tom Marlowe - 201
3. Mike Rigsby - 198
4. Eddie Broyles - 178
5. Mike Henry - 163
6. Rollin Isbell - 119

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.500084 on Blue

JT and Tom staged another their classic duels. At the checkers, JT had less than two full laps over Tom. Mike Rigsby drove a very consistent race to grab the final spot on the podium. Eddie, Mike and I all had "issues" and spent time in the pits but made it back to track.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 236
2. Tom Marlowe - 229
3. Eddie Broyles - 225
4. Rick Gibeault - 223
5. Mike Henry - 211
6. Frank Villazante - 198
7. Jordan Eber - 120
8. Mike Rigsby - 68

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 3.733723 on Blue

JT made his second trip to Victory Lane and Tom grabbed his second runner-up spot. Eddie dueled with Rick for the final spot on the podium throughout the race and grabbed the spot by less than two full laps.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 7th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> Race Results for the JR's Race 03/07
> 
> We only had 3 so we just ran flat out first one to 165 Laps wins. :thumbsup:
> 
> Jadon Craig got the win with 165 Laps
> Jr Hawk #1 Nick took a close 2nd with 163 Laps
> Jr Hawk #2 Andre took 3rd and fastest lap time with 140 Laps.
> 
> It was really a close race with both Nick and Jadon fighting for the lead. Jadon lead most of the way only by track position then towards the end he got a few laps advantage but Nick kept the pressure on him. :thumbsup:
> 
> Rollin will post the other race...


Here are the results for Wednesday, March 7, 2012 at Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 209
2. Charlie Dube - 205
3. Joel Hastings - 201
4. Chad Edenfield - 194
5. Bill McDermott - 185
6. Bill Fraden - 184
7. Ryan Edenfield - 159

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 4.390377 on Black

I couldn't get away from the office in time to make the green flag. Very solid race though with long green flag runs. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 10th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 10, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson - 183
2. Rick Tomlinson - 182
3. Nathan Pickett - 180
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 179
5. Rick Gibeault - 178
6. John Parks - 168

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.726354 on Black

This group of racers puts on a great show just about every Saturday night. No exception here. Darin and Rick did their "Shake & Bake" routine that might have had a reversed outcome if the race had gone another ten seconds. Nathan battled with Bullfrog and Rick Gibeault for the final spot on the podium throughout the race before securing the position in the final heat.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles - 199
2. Eddie Stilley - 194
3. Mike Rigsby - 191
4. Jordan Eber - 162
5. Rollin Isbell - 89
6. John "JT" Thompson - 24

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.609778 on Orange

Eddie and Eddie slipped away from the field with Broyles grabbing the top spot and Stilley settling for runner-up. Mike Rigsby drove another very consistent race and again made it on the podium.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 14th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 17, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Eddie Broyles - 200
2. Rollin Isbell - 199
3. James "JP" Snyder - 198
4. John "JT" Thompson - 196
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 175
6. Tom Marlowe - 193 (DQ - Car Change)
7. Johnny Banks - 178 (DQ - Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.554278 on Yellow

Between family activities and St. Patrick's Day, we started to wonder if we would race or not. With Pinkie's arrival we finally had a quorum and could race. JT was on pace to turn 201 until the transmission let go in the final heat. That let Eddie Broyles' run stand for the win and I couldn't quite catch Eddie in the final heat. JP was hoping that I'd de-slot at least one more time but it wasn't to be. At least the Birthday Boy had enough Luck O' The Irish to finish on the podium. JT held the squealing car together for fourth and Pinkie Won his Division. Tom and Johnny both made car changes and moved to the back of the field.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 21st at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Jordan Eber

Is anyone going to the Enduro race this weekend?


----------



## Henry Racing

No sorry dude can't get out of that wedding


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

If Kenny had scheduled it on Sunday, then I would have gone.


----------



## Henry Racing

Same here rollin isn't dz and biscuit comeing sat?


----------



## Mike R

wanted to race GT-1 last night, but had to go to school this morning and friday in orlando. had to get up at 4 am. would have been a real interesting morning if i went racing...as in not being able to stay awake while driving. getting too old i guess. hope you guys had fun. see you this weekend.

MR


----------



## TOM MAR

I know what ya mean Mike. Age does funny things to us. Be safe.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Same here rollin isn't dz and biscuit comeing sat?


They were talking about making the trip. I'll try to confirm.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> wanted to race GT-1 last night, but had to go to school this morning and friday in orlando. had to get up at 4 am. would have been a real interesting morning if i went racing...as in not being able to stay awake while driving. getting too old i guess. hope you guys had fun. see you this weekend.
> 
> MR


Mike,

Hope that your classes have gone well. Good racing on Wednesday.

See you on Saturday.

RI


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wizard Of Iz said:


> They were talking about making the trip. I'll try to confirm.



DZ sent me a text this morning with an update. He says that Biscuit is planning to be in Jacksonville on Saturday to race but that he and "Jack" are "maybe's" at best.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 21, 2012 at Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 191 + 14
2. Joel Hastings - 191 + 6
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 190
4. Bob "00" Lee - 188
5. Bill Show - 187
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 184
7. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 170
8. Nicholas "Junior Hawk" Thoroman - 137

*Fast Lap* - Bob "00" Lee - 4.554101 on Black
*Fast Lap* - Joel Hastings - 4.554106 on Yellow

Parks chased Joel for most of the race. So when Joel bobbled in the final heat, John slipped by and grabbed a well-earned victory. Bullfrog set a personal best on his way to grabbing the final spot on the podium. Bob found his way to the wall in the bank and then went out and set the fastest lap of the race. Bill Show is one of our regular Saturday afternoon customers and it was very good to see him put one of his excellent cars to good use in the race. Bill ran with the leaders early and snagged a Top 5 in his first race at SCR. Pinkie also ran with the leaders early and appeared to have a very steady race. Steve edged Nicholas in the Battle of Hawk Racing in part because Nicholas suffered a broken lead wire.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 205
2. John "JT" Thompson - 202 + 17
3. Buddy Houser - 202 + 2
4. Chad Edenfield - 199
5. Charlie Dube - 197
6. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 186
7. Rollin Isbell - 143 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 4.336336 on Yellow

Don't let the lap totals fool you ..... this was a very fast race. We had weird glitch in one of the heats where we lost five or six laps worth of racing time. Tom's car was fast on every lane and it needed to be as JT and Buddy kept the pressure on early. JT's Hawk 7 finally began to give up and he then found himself in a battle with Buddy for second. Buddy might have had a chance to run for the win if a certain Blue, Orange and White car hadn't been in his way throughout the early part of the race. _(Sorry about that.)_ Chad had another very solid race and was on the tail-end of Buddy's lap. Charlie survived Bike Week and made a strong return to the track by setting the fast lap in a fast race. Bullfrog took the move-up and showed good horsepower in a solid race.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 24th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 24, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to Tom Marlowe for helping out by serving as our Race Director for the NASCAR race and the GTP race.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 188
2. Rick Gibeault - 187
3. Jordan Eber - 180
4. John Parks - 179
5. Wesley Dean, II - 157
6. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 112 (DNF - Body)

*Fast Lap* – Wesley Dean, II - 4.554730

Charlie and Rick battled each other throughout the race to see who was going to take the win.  When time ran out Charlie had less than a full lap lead. Jordan and Parks battled for the final spot on the podium throughout the race with Jordan getting the spot by less than a full lap. One of the pleasant surprises was seeing The Deuce in town while on leave. Bullfrog had a pretty good running until the car decided to consume the body.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles - 198 + 18
2. John "JT" Thompson - 198 + 8
3. Mike Bresett - 196
4. Kyle Hall - 195
5. Mike Rigsby - 193 + 12
6. Rollin Isbell - 193 + 11
7. James "JP" Snyder - 190 (Raced in the first race)
8. Wesley Dean, Sr. - 189
9. Mike Henry - 154 (DNF - Handling)


*Fast Lap* – Mike Bresett - 4.554052 on Orange


It's always fun when Biscuit and "Jack" make the trip to Jacksonville and it seems to bring the best out in everyone. Just like every week .... you gotta bring your A Game. This whole field brought their A Game and it was one of the most closely contested races that I've been in. Eddie and JT gradually slipped away from the field and then battled each other for the Win. As time ran out, Eddie had track position over JT to take the Victory. Biscuit grabbed the final spot on the podium by edging Kyle by a lap. The next good battle on the track was for fifth and Mike grabbed the final spot by less than a full section. JP raced in the first race and turned an extra lap over Wes, Sr.. Mike Henry had a fast car but had to spend a little time in the pits and dropped off of the pace just a bit.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 214 + 17
2. Eddie Broyles - 214 + 10
3. Rick Gibeault - 212 + 18
4. Kyle Hall - 212 + 17
5. Wesley Dean, Sr. - 206 + 18
6. Charlie Dube - 206 + 10
7. Rollin Isbell - 198
8. Wesley Dean, II - 176
9. Jordan Eber - 153 (DNF)
10. Mike Rigsby - 149 (DNF)
11. Mike Bresett - 95 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 4.124914 on Purple

It turned out the the NASCAR race was just a sign of the close racing to come. Mike Henry bounced back from his problems in NASCAR to grab the Win and spoil Eddie's bid to sweep the evening. Rick just keeps getting better and better. He edged Kyle by less than two feet to take the final spot on the podium. The next tie on the track was Wes, Sr edging Charlie (in his first GTP race) by track position. The rest of us had to spend some time off of the track making repairs or had to nurse a car effected by "dem racin' deals."


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 28th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sounds like I missed a heck of a night of racing! 

One more day til RACE DAY!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its RACE DAY!!!


----------



## warwagon

What time do you guy's get started?


----------



## Henry Racing

Johnny and rollin have "normal" jobs but they try to have the doors open around 6-630 racing around 730


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike nailed it .....

On Wednesdays we start racing at 7:30 and are usually done around 9:30.

On Saturdays we start at 7:00 and are usually done around 10 or 10:30. We race an extra class on Saturdays.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 28, 2012 at Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 167 + 11
2. Nic DiRamio - 167 + 6
3. Nicholas "Hawk Junior" Thoroman - 157
4. Truitt Partridge - 140

*Fast Lap* - Nic DiRamio - 4.828612 on Yellow

Hawk got off to a quick start and looked like he was going to run away with the race as he built up a seven lap lead. But then Nic got off of the gutter lanes and began mounting a charge. In fact, Nic grabbed the lead for a few laps. But Steve was not going to be denied a trip to Victory Lane and retook the lead in the closing seconds of the race to secure the Win. Hawk Junior drove one of his better races and grabbed the final spot on the podium while Truitt drove in his very first race and had a very respectable showing.

*Race #2*
1. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 192
2. John Parks - 189
3. Bill McDermott - 184
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 181
5. Bob "00" Lee - 177
6. Bill Show - 171 (DNF - Gear)

*Fast Lap* - Bob "00" Lee - 4.562095 on Purple

It looked like Bob was going to grab the win even after surviving a trip to The Bank until the motor escaped the car late in the race. That allowed Bullfrog to prove the old adage that _"to finish first, first you must finish"_ as he earned a solid win. John Parks kept the pressure on and had one of the faster cars on the track but had a rough heat or two that hurt his lap total. Bill McDermott arrived just in time to make tech and then drove a solid race on is way to grabbing the final spot on the podium. Pinkie and Bill Show had a great battle going throughout the race until Bill's car lost a gear and he had to take a DNF. 

*Race #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 209
2. Tom Marlowe - 208
3. Charlie Dube - 205
4. Chad Edenfield - 204
5. Rollin Isbell - 202
6. Johnny Banks - 120 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Lap* - Buddy Houser - 4.342880 on Green

Buddy's car is _fast._ And, it was only fitting that he turned his fastest lap on the green lane with his customary green paint scheme on his way to taking the Win. Tom overcame an ill-handling car early in the race to come back and get on the lead lap going into the final heat. Charlie, Chad and I battled for third throughout most of the race and were all within a lap going into the final heat. I paused a couple of times to make sure that I didn't interfere in Buddy's and Tom's race and that let Charlie and Chad slip away. Johnny was getting a little track time in before making the trip to the AMSRA Nats and it became pretty obvious that he'd already packed the best handling cars in the box. I can honestly say that he didn't play favorites.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 31st at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 31, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault - 193
2. Jordan Eber - 188
3. Darin Benson - 184
4. John Parks - 182 + 19
5. Bob "00" Lee - 182 + 17
6. Eddie "E-Man" Miles - 161
7. Nic DiRamio - 153

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.500480 on Yellow

This was probably the last time we'll see Rick in the first race. He was fast. Real fast. Jordan Eber took his turn as the leader but couldn't quite keep the pace late in the race. Darin was flying solo and managed to grab the final spot on the podium. One of the best races within the race was between John Parks and Bob "00" Lee. When time expired John was on the lap counter side of the deadman and Bob was on the driver's side of the deadman. E-Man had been away too long and made it back with a very fast car. Nic entered his first GT1 race in 20 years on Wednesday and his first NASCAR race on Saturday. 

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 202
2. Rick Gibeault - 199
3. Mike Rigsby - 195
4. James "JP" Snyder - 193
5. John "JT" Thompson - 177 (DNF)
6. Rodney Miles - 175 (Handling)
7. Rollin Isbell - 128 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser - 4.499304 on Orange

Buddy and JT had a great race going on until JT had to drop out with some race damage. Rick took the transfer and stepped up his game in the second race to grab the runner-up spot. Mike drove a very solid race and kept the car out of trouble on his way to the podium. JP's car was good enough to easily grab a top five finish while Rodney battled a handling issue that caused him to struggle. It's a good thing that straightening chassis is somewhat therapeutic because my wide-open wall shot is going to require a little therapy.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 231
2. John "JT" Thompson - 229
3. Jordan Eber -225
4. Buddy Houser - 223
5. Jimmy Wheeler - 185
6. Mike Rigsby - 103 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 3.788633 on White

Rick won his second race of the night by edging JT by a pair of laps. Jordan led for a few heats but dropped off of the pace late in the race and then had to fight off Buddy. Jimmy came to visit from Georgia and bought a ready-to-run car and made it ready-to-race. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 4th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## TOM MAR

:thumbsup::thumbsup:RICK!


----------



## SCSHobbies

My NASCAR was Falcon Powered... :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> My NASCAR was Falcon Powered... :thumbsup:


A falcon with TEETH, it seems.:thumbsup: Great run.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 4, 2012 at Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 163 + 11
2. Nicholas "Hawk Junior" Thoroman - 163 + 8
3. Cathan Simpson - 138 + 9
4. Andre Yost - 138 + 8
5. Mike Latronico, Jr. - 127
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 124 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 4.953050 on Black

Hawk made it two in a row by eking out a win over Hawk, Jr. by just a few sections. Cathan Simpson is a young protege of Charlie Dube and showed that he is learning well. Cathan entered his first race and grabbed the final spot on the podium by less than a full section over Andre. And a very pleasant surprise ..... The father and son team of Latronico Racing made it back to the track after too long of an absence. Welcome back!

*Race #2*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 198
2. Joel Hastings - 193
3. John Parks - 185
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 184
5. Bill McDermott - 182
6. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 168
7. Bill Show - 142 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Joel Hastings - 4.515952 on Yellow

Bob and Joel battled early before The Double Naught Spy slipped away for a relatively comfortable victory. Joel did show that he has some horsepower as he set the fastest lap of the race. Parks had trouble getting into the groove early but then charged back to finish third in the final heats. Bullfrog drove another strong race and probably deserved a better finish while Bill McDermott did the opposite of Parks --- he started strong and then got caught up in some of "dem racin' deals." Hawk took the transfer and improved his lap count. Bill Show ran well early before the motor escaped.

*Race #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 209 + 15
2. Tom Marlowe - 209 + 6
3. Rollin Isbell - 207
4. Chad Edenfield - 206
5. Charlie Dube - 202
6. Bob "00" Lee - 199
7. John "JT" Thompson - 138 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Lap* - Buddy Houser - 4.327952 on Green

Buddy and Tom put on an excellent race for the lead. They ran close to each other almost the whole night. One would bobble and the other would inch ahead. Then the other would bobble and the lead would change again. In the end, Buddy got away just enough to _not_ be comfortable but grab the win as time expired. I got the handling a little bit better and when Chad and Charlie ran into some trouble, then I was able to slip around them for the final spot on the podium. Chad was just one back and Charlie just a few more back but both of them were plenty fast. For that matter, the whole field was fast. Bob took the transfer and ran well enough to slightly improve his lap total by driving a good race with a car that was down on horsepower just a tick. JT had handling problems early and spent some time in the pits trying to get things squared away. The car was certainly better later but was not as smooth as what we usually see come out of JT's pit box. 



*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 7th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*

*Racers ...... Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies will be closed on Sunday, April 8th for Easter.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Great night of racing. I'll try to get the results posted on Friday


----------



## Mike R

Large group of racers too. Most raceways would kill to get a crowd that large on Friday night racing much less on a Wednesday. And this for a JK legal class too. Impressive to say the least.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> Large group of racers too. Most raceways would kill to get a crowd that large on Friday night racing much less on a Wednesday. And this for a JK legal class too. Impressive to say the least.:thumbsup:


Indeed, I don't remember a middle of the week program with this # of entries, let alone the quality of racing.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> Large group of racers too. Most raceways would kill to get a crowd that large on Friday night racing much less on a Wednesday. And this for a JK legal class too. Impressive to say the least.:thumbsup:





TOM MAR said:


> Indeed, I don't remember a middle of the week program with this # of entries, let alone the quality of racing.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mike and Tom, Thank you for your help and support. That was a great crowd and every race was fun to watch.


Let's face it ..... It's sure not me and Johnny that folks come to see.  It's the racers!! :thumbsup:

The racers have made it a place where, hopefully, everyone feels welcome. I can't think of too many places out of town that I've raced at where the fastest guys in the room are the first ones to help the newest guys in the room. Every week I see guys helping each other either on the track or just "bench racing." The payoff is that everyone learns and everyone gets better. Just ask the guys that come from out of town to race at SCR.

Keeping the rules within the JK framework seems to have helped keep the playing field level. No one has better equipment than someone else because of a "hook up." I bet almost every car in the third race ran pretty close to the same parts. Maybe a different guide here or there or a different brand of lead wires here or there, but essentially the same parts. That means that the racing is in the hands of the racers for the most part.

I was pretty pleased that even with three full fields, we printed the results from the final race at 10:00pm. That was a lot of racing in 2.5 hours.

Thank you!


----------



## Mike R

Yep,

Anytime you can take 9 racers in novice, a full field in the amateur class, and a full field in the expert class and get it done in that amount of time, that's saying something. And it's like Rollin said, at tech I saw maybe three different brands of guides, two different brands of lead wire, and two different brands of spur gears, and three different JK GT-1 bodies (yep, there was one Mercedes in there). And I think that everyone in the expert class was running within the 4.3 second range at one point or another on any given lane. Now thats competition folks. Just good racing...wish I could make it more on Wednesday nights than what I do.

One racer noticeably absent is Fast Eddie Stilley. You'll always see Eddie working on someone else's car usually and then having to scramble to get his own car ready at the last minute. That's just the way Eddie is, always ready to help. Here's hoping he gets some relief from that pain soon, and can get back to racing with us. Get well soon, Eddie.


----------



## Mike Latronico

*what a great night*

Michael and I had a great time Wednesday night Rollin and Johnny great job on the track. We are glad to be back racing you all are a good bunch of guys. Mike Sr.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike Latronico said:


> Michael and I had a great time Wednesday night Rollin and Johnny great job on the track. We are glad to be back racing you all are a good bunch of guys. Mike Sr.


Mike, Thank you for making the trip. Great to have y'all back at the track.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 7, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 206
2. Eddie Broyles - 204
3. Jordan Eber - 194
4. Rollin Isbell - 193
5. Rick Gibeault - 188
6. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 175 + 17
7. John Parks - 175 + 8

*Fast Lap* – No Times Available.

Maybe it was just because it was the Saturday before Easter, but the crowd was just small enough that we resorted to running Crazy Lanes. JT took full advantage of the extra space to turn a bunch of laps. Eddie Broyles had enough laps to win most weeks, but came up just short of JT's Falcon-powered NASCAR. Jordan and I played chase for a bunch of the race and in the end he did a better job of keeping the car on the track than I did so he got the final spot on the podium. Rick's car is plenty fast but he couldn't quite shake a handling gremlin. The best race-within-the-race was between Bullfrog and Parks. In the final heat, Bullfrog slipped away by about a half lap and got the position. Good racing!



*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Eddie Broyles - 214
2. Rick Gibeault - 211
3. Buddy Houser - 188
4. Rollin Isbell - 65 (DNF - Chassis)
5. Jimmy Wheeler - 4 (DNF - )

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.061995 on Yellow

Eddie turned up the wick and gradually slipped away from the field to take the Win. Rick ran strong and set the fast lap of the race on his way to a runner-up position. Buddy spent some time in the pits but made it to the end which is better than Jimmy or I could manage.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 11th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 11, 2012 at Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!. I think it was a record night for a single class. Again, *thank you*.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Nic DiRamio - 166
2. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 163
3. Justin Partridge - 162
4. Nicholas "Hawk Junior" Thoroman - 154
5. Adam Partridge - 150
6. Truitt Partridge - 144
7. Andre Yost - 140
8. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 126
9. Mike Latronico, Jr. - 125

*Fast Lap* - Nic DiRamio - 4.665091 on Yellow

Nic seems to be shaking the rust off fairly quick. There must be something to the whole practice "thing." Nice win. Hawk had to battle and come from behind to make sure he finished ahead of Nicholas as they sandwiched Justin Partridge. Adam bested his Dad for the final spot in the Top 5. Andre started out pretty strong and ran one of his best races. Mike Sr. found a late charge to finish just ahead of Mike Jr in a race-long battle.

*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 201 + 6
2. Ryan Edenfield - 194
3. Bill McDermott - 186 + 7
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 186 + 6
5. Bill Show - 181
6. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 89 (DNF)
7. Bob "00" Lee - 201 + 16 (DQ - char change)
8. John Parks - 194 (DQ - car change)

*Fast Lap* - Joel Hastings - 4.453190 on Orange

Joel and Bob "00" Lee battled for the lead the whole race. In the sixth or seventh heat, Bob became a rider and the impact knocked the motor out of his car. Bob finished with a backup car and took the DQ for making the change. Ryan hadn't been able to slip away to the track for a few weeks but he picked it all back up even with no practice to grab the runner-up spot. Bill McDermott and Pinkie also had an excellent race-long battle with Billy Mac coming out on top by less than a full section. Bill Show is getting the hang of this racing thing. He ran strong and again showed that he can race with any of these guys. A couple of weeks ago, Bullfrog put the car in Victory Lane. Tonight, he just couldn't get things to fall in place and decided to save a fast car for another day. Parks got off to a rough start when the "prepped" motor gave up in the first heat and he went to a back-up car and joined Bob in the DQ category.

*Race #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 213
2. Mike Rigsby - 212
3. Rollin Isbell - 211
4. Tom Marlowe - 207
5. Charlie Dube - 205
6. Chad Edenfield - 203
7. Joel Hastings - 200
8. Johnny Banks - 137 (DNF - Motor Springs)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.335186 on Purple
*Fast Lap* - Mike Rigsby - 4.335932 on Orange
*Fast Lap* - Buddy Houser - 4.336546 on Green

The *whole* field was fast! Mike took the early lead and lead through the halfway point with Buddy nipping at his bumper. Buddy slipped around Mike late to take the Win with Mike being forced to settle for the runner-up position. I tried to catch both of them after a braid issue early and am happy just to make it to the podium in this group. Tom needed just a tick more top-end and when he tried a handling tweak to find that tick it seemed to go the wrong way. I have no doubt that he made the mental note and will be back in the 4.3's next week. Charlie and Chad had a great race with Joel for the final spot in the Top 5 with all of them turning laps in the 4.38 to 4.39 range. Johnny must have gotten a set of conductive springs on his Hawk 6 because they definitely collapsed before the end of the race.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 14th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

I missed the Race due to a baseball game but got there to watch the last heat. New Rule... Charlie can not loan a backup car to JT! He ran 216 with it, about 20ft short of his current track record. Tom ran 212 which will win most weeks. I know Bill Mac won the 1st race and i think John Parks was second. I will try to get by tonight and pick up the results and get them updated.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank goodness Parks didn't loan JT his car. I know that Parks' car is faster than mine because I went 4.30 with it in practice last Thursday and it still needed a handling tweak.


----------



## TOM MAR

2 Eyed spy, I see you peekin.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 14, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 203
2. Mike Rigsby - 202
3. Buddy Houser - 200
4. Tom Marlowe - 197
5. Rick Gibeault - 195
6. Darin Benson - 194
7. Rick Tomlinson - 190
8. John Parks - 185

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.499675 on Black



*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Tom Marlowe - 233
2. Rick Gibeault - 223
3. Buddy Houser - 220
4. Jeff Blake - 167

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 3.616958 on Orange




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 18th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 18, 2012 at Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Nick DiRamio - 152
2. Mike Latronico, Jr. - 131
3. Cathan Simpson - 139
4. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 125

*Fast Lap* - Nick DiRamio - 4.937546 on Black

The first two groups ran together in one race. I heard that it wan't a thing of beauty but it was a lot of fun just the same.

*Race #2*
1. Bill McDermott - 190
2. John Parks - 189
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 181 + 10
4. Bill Show - 181 + 9

*Fast Lap* - John Parks - 4.562293 on Black

Bill McDermott showed that he still knows how to get around the track and through the carnage in a combined level race.

*Race #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 216
2. Tom Marlowe - 212
3. Chad Edenfield - 208
4. Charlie Dube - 207
5. Jordan Eber - 198

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson -2.80974 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* - Tom Marlowe - 2.89208 on Yellow

By the time I got back to the track on Friday, I had already heard that JT borrowed a car and then came within twenty feet of setting a new track record. Tom turned to his Enduro-tested GT1 to give chase and after losing a few laps early stayed on JT's very quick pace. Chad and Charlie both turned enough laps to win a lot of weeks but had to settle for their own battle for the podium. Jordan was itching for a little GT1 action and discovered that the Wednesday night action is just as competitive as its always been. I wish I could have been there to be part of the mayhem.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 21st at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 21, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 189
2. Bob "00" Lee - 188
3. Charlie Dube - 186
4. Nicholas "Hawk Junior" Thoroman - 132
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 150 - DQ (Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.664466

Jordan earned the Win after a race-long battle with Bob and Charlie. When time ran out, Jordan and Bob were on the same lap with Charlie just one lap back. _Hawk Racing_ made a rare Saturday night appearance and learned that NASCARs take a deft touch compared to the GT1 cars that they're more accustomed to. Great to see them at the track. 

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 199 + 19
2. James "JP" Snyder - 199 + 15 (raced in the first race)
3. Tom Marlowe - 197
4. Rollin Isbell - 196
5. Rick Gibeault - 195
6. Mike Rigsby - 194
7. Mike Henry - 161 - DNF (Brakes)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.547515 on Yellow
*Fat Lap* - Mike Henry - 4.554263 on Yellow


JP raced with the first group to help insure that both races would be well-marshalled and he almost pulled off the win. JT grabbed the win and missed a great race behind him. To give you an idea of how close the racing was .... JT, Tom, Me and Rick all turned 4.608 laps as our fast laps with Mike Rigsby turning a 4.67. Mike Henry set the fast lap --- perhaps minus his interior though. In fact, as late as the fifth or sixth heat the rest of the field was within a lap of each other. Tom borrowed a car and controller from Mike Rigsby and once Tom got used to the "feel", he came through the field to grab the final spot on the podium. I managed to stay ahead of Rick and Mike Rigsby for a decent finish while Mike Henry had to bow out after his motor lost its brakes. Too bad as his car was fast and Mike was running a good race. 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Rick Gibeault - 215
2. Charlie Dube - 208
3. Mike Henry - 195 - DNF
4. Rollin Isbell - 165 - DNF
5. Mike Rigsby - 62 - DNF

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.054433 on Orange

The lead was the wrong place to be in this race as the race turned out to be survival of the fittest. Mike Henry, Rigsby and I all exited the race while running in the top spot with Rick and Charlie proving that they had what it takes to make it to the end. Mike Henry suffered some handling issues that led him to put the car on the hauler while trying to run down Rick for the lead. My car de-slotted down the top straight while leading the race and before Bob could hit the track bar, Charlie collected me up in the bank resulting in a mangled chassis and an escaped "small block." If you're missing a black, Koford motor screw ---- see Mike Rigsby. He found your screw in his motor.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 28th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Mike R

Still in search of a good backup Fla 16D arm. The motor I ran last night was ok, but doesn't have the snap and acceleration that the car does I lent Tom. Guess I have some searching to do in the next two weeks. The GTP motor should be rebuildable, and was a backup. I have about five big blocks, and have to build up two small blocks. I'm thinking a small block may be more of what's neeeded at Miracle Mile. I think I have two of those arms with ready setups.

Looks like that screw was in the motor for about a full heat. It dropped off about a tenth before it stopped. It has a groove cut in the middle of the brush track, but it looks like it can be saved. Hardened steel screw against copper comm doesn't bode well.


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks for the Nascar loaner Sat Mike, I was better than I gave it I'm sure.

An Excellent Car:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Copper vs steel is never a fare fight but I'm glad it's salvageable Mike and just think,for once it wasn't my no ability self that hurt one of your cars


----------



## Mike R

Henry Racing said:


> Copper vs steel is never a fare fight but I'm glad it's salvageable Mike and just think,for once it wasn't my no ability self that hurt one of your cars


LOL..give yourself more credit than that, Mike. You are a better driver with quicker reaction time than I'll ever have this late in life, I just focus more on getting the car to handle and making laps with my driving style. I have to compensate by building horsepower into the motor. Besides, when my GTP was clicking along well before it croaked, I was already 1+ lap ahead of the field with the next closet car being Rollins. The car was on rails and I could push it wherever I needed to, it was handling that well.

I just wonder if when Rollin desloted down the straight the first time, if maybe he hit that screw stuck in the slot, because his car jumped about a half foot. Hmmmm... That screw may have affected both our cars at one point.

Anyway...one of those racing deals you can't forsee.

Just keep racin' Mike....your cars are good

Tom, I think if we would have figured out the controller thing a few heats earlier...you would have cleaned everyone's clock pretty well with that car. It's that strong, and with your driving ability, it would have been fun to watch.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*

Hope JT does not get a loaner car again!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

From Race Night to Draft Night!!! Definitely a busy week. 

I'll try to get ther results posted before Saturday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 25, 2012 at Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 169
2. Justin Partridge - 157 + 7
3. Adam Partridge - 157 + 6
4. Nicholas "Hawk Junior" Thoroman - 152
5. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 127

*Fast Lap* - Justin Partridge - 4.773698 on Yellow

Steve missed a pretty good race right behind him. Adam and Nicholas had battled for the runner-up spot most of the night when Justin had some early trouble. Once Justin's pit crew got the car squared away, he began a march through the field. Justin just did get around Adam in the final seconds of the race to snag the spot away from his brother. Only one Latronico this week and after getting some "professional" help, Mike began to turn very solid laps.

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 200
2. Joel Hastings - 192
3. John Parks - 188 + 15
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 188 + 10
5. Bill Show - 182
6. Nic DiRamio - 177
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff -176

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault 4.335976 on Blue

I probably shouldn't have put Rick in this group. He's become a very strong racer in our NASCAR, GTP and Group F classes but his GT1 just didn't seem quite right in practice. Wheel hopped and didn't seem to have much top end. After changing the axle and trimming the body just before the race, the car woke up with a few more laps of break-in on his Hawk 7. Joel Hastings took the runner-up spot with another very solid run but the best race on the track was for the final spot on the podium. Parks and Bullfrog swapped the position all night and both spent time racing with Joel for position. When the time ran out, Parks was in The Bank and Bullfrog was in the Lead-On. Bill Show had a rough heat early and then drove the wheels off of the car to grab a Top 5 finish. Nic got moved up after winning the early race a couple of weeks in a row and found that he still has a little work to do --- and has been in the shop practicing. Pinkie had a night off and did exactly what he should do --- he came out and had fun with the toy cars.

*Race #3*
1. Rollin Isbell - 209
2. John "JT" Thompson - 206
3. Charlie Dube - 204
4. Buddy Houser - 203
5. Rick Gibeault - 202

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.328056 on Yellow

Another very fast field with all of the racers turning laps in the 4.3's. Rick and his Hawk 7 set the fast lap for the second time of the night. I was able to gain a slight advantage early and then cruise to Victory Lane. JT's car dropped off as the race wore on while Charlie and Buddy both fought some handling issues that knocked down their lap total. Both have very fast cars. Rick also experienced some handling issues --- probably due to the brakes dropping off some when he asked his Hawk 7 to run its second race of the night.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 28th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## BullFrog

BullFrog can't make the show tonight.


----------



## TOM MAR

Bullfrog, Are you Ribbit'ed to the TV ? :wave:


----------



## BullFrog

nope-bark! bark!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 28, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rodney Miles - 185
2. Jordan Eber - 183
3. Eddie "E Man" Miles - 159
4. John Parks - 144 - DQ (Car Changes)

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles - 4.727277 on Yellow

Rodney couldn't get the car to feel how he wanted it to when he was practicing. Must have gotten it pretty close because he and Jordan put on a heckuva race. E-Man borrowed one of my cars and turned some lap times that would have put him in contention if he'd been more familiar with the car. Parks turned it into a Test-N-Tune when the first car turned out to be ill-handling.


*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles - 198
2. John "JT" Thompson - 197
3. Rollin Isbell - 196
4. Eddie Stilley - 195

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.554415 on Yellow

Pretty good race from a group of pretty good drivers. Eddie and JT battled for the lead most of the race and Eddie Stilley _(real good to see him back at the track!!! :thumbsup: )_ and I raced for third. At the end of the race there was less than three full laps from first to fourth.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 2nd at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 2, 2012 at Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 172
2. Justin Partridge - 169
3. Nicholas Thoroman - 157
4. Jadon Craig - 148
5. Adam Partridge - 146
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 136
7. Mike Latronico, Jr. - 135

*Fast Lap* - Justin Partridge - 4.663653 on Black

Steve, Justin and Adam fought for the lead early in the race before Adam fell back a few spots. From then on, Steve would slip away a little and then Justin would reel him in and then Steve would slip away and Justin would ..... well .... you get the picture. Nicholas put a second Hawk Racing car on the podium while Jadon and Adam rounded out the Top 5. Senior edged Junior by a single lap in the Latronico race-within-the-race.

*Race #2*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 199
2. Bill McDermott - 189 + 7
3. Ryan Edenfield - 189 + 5
4. Joel Hastings -187
5. Bill Show - 182
6. Nic DiRamio - 177
7. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 84 - DNF
8. John Parks - 66 - DNF

*Fast Lap* - Bob "00" Lee - 4.499426 on Purple

The Double Naught Spy, Bob Lee, won in commanding fashion. Bob spotted the field two laps in the first heat and then led the rest of the way. Billy Mc, Ryan and Joel diced it out for the final spots on the podium. When time expired, Bill McDermott was entering the doughnut and Ryan was just about to the dogleg. Joel had a couple of rough lanes but was very solid otherwise and was able to stay ahead of a hard-charging Bill Show as they rounded out the Top 5. Nic found the going a little tough in Area 51 but fought his way to the end.

*Race #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 209
2. Buddy Houser - 207 + 11
3. Tom Marlowe - 207 + 8
4. Rollin Isbell - 204
5. Charlie Dube - 203
6. Chad Edenfield - 200 + 7.200000000
7. James "JP" Snyder - 200 + 7.199999999

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.383408 on Orange

Another good, close race! JT was in "Ice Man" mode and just didn't make any mistakes. Tom and I were both a tick faster most of the time, but found - or in my case, caused - too much trouble. Buddy seemed to have solved his handling issue and was able to edge Tom by the distance from the doughnut to the lead-on. Dube made me work hard to run him down as we rounded out the Top 5 in this race. *The* *Best Finish of the Night* *Award* goes to Chad and JP. When time ran out, Chad's car was less than a fender ahead of JP for position. Great racing!

*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 5th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Looks like Shake-N-Bake and Henry Racing are planning to be at the track tonight. Should be a good night of racing.

Quick note ..... we're hosting a birthday party starting at 11am today so the Hillcliimb won't be available until about 1pm.




*Saturday Night Is Alright .... For Racing!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


----------



## Jordan Eber

Is anyone going to the state race this weekend?


----------



## TOM MAR

Rollin & JT were talking about going tonight.


----------



## BullFrog

Thanks for the Help again last night Tom.:thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Jordan

I think Rollin, JT, Mike R and Mike H are planning to go. 

I have a fast H7 GT1 with only 1 race on it if you or Mike H need it. Its not as fast as Mike R but it will keep him in sight.


----------



## Henry Racing

Lmao I might need it my car has been solid the 4 races I've ran it only problem is its the same motor for all 4!!


----------



## TOM MAR

Welcome Charlie :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Jordan ..... I know that JT and I are going and I believe that Mike Rigsby is going if he can find some NASCAR horsepower.

Pretty sure that Mike Henry is planning to meet us there.

We'll be back in time for NASCAR on Saturday night.


----------



## Jordan Eber

Thanks for the offer Buddy, but i just got a new H7 put into my backup GT1 so i am good to go.


----------



## Mike R

I'll probably be going down with Rollin and JT. After rebuilding 8 of 10 state arm 16D's today, two came out of it showing promise. One ran good then dropped off, the other one is running 4.5's, so I'll test for a backup tomorrow, and I should be good for NASCAR and GT-1. Have three big block S16D's built up besides the one I ran Saturday night should we get to run GTP.


----------



## Charlie D.

Thanks Tom. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

Welcome to the forum Charlie:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> I'll probably be going down with Rollin and JT. After rebuilding 8 of 10 state arm 16D's today, two came out of it showing promise. One ran good then dropped off, the other one is running 4.5's, so I'll test for a backup tomorrow, and I should be good for NASCAR and GT-1. Have three big block S16D's built up besides the one I ran Saturday night should we get to run GTP.




Good to hear.

On the one that dropped off .... check the guide braid. I like the JK braid for handling but it seems to drop way off pretty quick once it begins to burn. I picked up .25 on Tuesday night just be putting fresh JK braid on the car.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Charlie D. said:


> Thanks Tom. :thumbsup:



Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## TOM MAR

Good Luck to all of you making the trip tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 5, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*Gage O'Leary's Birthday Race*
_Rental Car IROC_
1. Avery Watson - 42
2. Gage O'Leary - 38 + 19
3. Lucca Hall - 38 + 16
4. Kyler O'Leary - 36 + 12
5. Ethan Jeffries - 36 + 6
6. Logan Sallas - 35 + 10
7. Michael McLane - 35 + 4
8. Noah Wienecke - 32 + 7
9. Parker Watson - 32 + 4

*Fast Lap* - Avery Watson - 8.629102 on White

It seems that any time there is a young lady in the race ..... she finds a way to win. I can't remember a race with this many ties for position. Pretty cool.


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson - 193
2. Jordan Eber - 182 + 16
3. Charlie Dube - 182 + 1
4. Rick Tomlinson - 176 - DQ (Car Change)
5. John Parks - 172 - DQ (Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson - 4.609735 on Yellow

A smallish crowd but good racing. Darin slipped away from the pack to grab the win with Jordan barely edging Dube for the runner-up spot. Rick's car soured early and he finished with one of my cars while Parks used the last part of the race for a little more test-n-tune.


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 201
2. Tom Marlowe - 200
3. Mike Rigsby - 194
4. Rick Gibeault - 188
5. Rollin Isbell - 117

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.554724 on Blue

JT and Tom staged one of their classic battles for the win. This time, JT wound up out front. Mike Rigsby ran a solid race for the final spot on the podium. Rick Gibeault struggled with the handling just a bit while I struggled with the handling a LOT.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Rigsby - 220
2. Charlie Dube - 214
3. Tom Marlowe - 210
4. Rick Gibeault - 208
5. Rollin Isbell - 48 DNF (Frisbee)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.116772 on Orange

Mike Rigsby celebrated his birthday in style with a reasonably comfortable Victory. Happy Birthday, Mike. Dube continues to improve his GTP car and is plenty quick. Tom had a motor spring mishap but still managed to hang on to the final spot on the podium. Rick was doing his best to run Tom down but ran out of time. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 9th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Good Luck to all of you making the trip tomorrow. :thumbsup:



Thank you, Tom. Wish you were going with us.

Hopefully you can make it out Saturday night for NASCAR.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 9, 2012 at Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 194
2. Bill Show - 192
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 189
4. Nic DiRamio - 185
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 181
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 137

*Fast Lap* - John Parks - 4.609186 on Purple

Parks said that it was the right night to break out the good car. It's a good thing he did because Bill Show turned a personal best that would have put him on top most weeks. Bullfrog was just a few laps back but turned in another very strong run. Nic also had one of his best races and he needed it to get ahead of Pinkie. Mike usual crew wasn't there so he stepped up a class and responded by running his best race. Congratulations.


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 205
2. Buddy Houser - 200
3. Mike Rigsby - 199
4. Charlie Dube - 197
5. Bob "00" Lee - 191
6. Rick Gibeault - 186
7. Tom Marlowe - 161
8. Rollin Isbell - 143

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.273445 on Orange

JT, Buddy and Mike battled for position most of the race until - in typical Ice Man fashion - JT slipped built enough of a lead that he could cruise. Buddy edged Mike for the runner-up spot who held off the hard-charing Charlie Dube. Bob was pretty sure that he had a strong car and turned some quick laps in practice but couldn't quite get settled into a groove in the race. Still .... he found a way to finish in the Top 5. Rick Gibeault's Hawk 7 fell off the pace late which cost him a better position. Tom and I made trips to the pits that knocked us out of contention fairly early on. There's always next week.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 12th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Henry Racing

Have y'all decided on the rules for the enduro

FYI I think my team is gonna consist of jp and Jordan


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Have y'all decided on the rules for the enduro
> 
> FYI I think my team is gonna consist of jp and Jordan


Rick Gibeault & I are signed up, body painted, practice car tested.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

If we need another team, I'll race.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> If we need another team, I'll race.


Cool We Need Entries.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Have y'all decided on the rules for the enduro
> 
> FYI I think my team is gonna consist of jp and Jordan


Yes

All Teams with Racers over 50 years old get a 100 lap head start.:thumbsup:


JK


----------



## Henry Racing

If we combine our teams ages we might add up to 50 lol


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


I want to race the Indy/F1 but baseball might get in the way. I did paint a body yesterday... take a guess what color... It might be a Go Daddy car.


I have not talked to Johnny yet but I wonder if we could talk him into running on both tracks? One round on the Orange then a round on the Yellow??? I also dont know the rules... or start time.


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> *Race Night!!!*



Yes it is & let me warn you, I rebuilt my GT1's & now instead of running 4.30's they are solidly in the 4.5's.

:wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sounds like my NASCAR motors... but they do handel better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

SCSHobbies said:


> It might be a Go Daddy car.


Wreck Danica....must wreck Danica...:freak:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Mike if we team up it could be Mark Martin...


----------



## Mike R

SCSHobbies said:


> Mike if we team up it could be Mark Martin...


That supposed to be an improvement????:lol:


----------



## Henry Racing

Lmao
I'm gonna try my hand at painting a car this race...Sebastian vettel might be racing a Indy car soon XD


----------



## SCSHobbies

Mike join the Green side.... and will will rule the orange. :dude:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 12, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 184
2. John Parks - 170
3. Steve Thoroman - 157

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.718794

A smallish crowd but good racing. Jordan's car looked very stable and he drove well enough to earn the Win. Parks was solid on some lanes and struggled a bit on others while Steve learned that driving a NASCAR takes a little more finesse than the GT1's that we race on Wednesday.


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 200
2. Buddy Houser - 198
3. Mike Rigsby - 197
4. James "JP" Snyder - 194 (ran in the first race)
5. Rollin Isbell - 192

*Fast Lap* - Buddy Houser - 4.546803 on Yellow

JT made it back-to-back wins -- and three in a row if you count the My Series race at Miracle Mile earlier in the day. Buddy and Mike stayed close enough to pounce if the Ice Man melted but had to settle for the other spots on the podium. JP ran very well in the first race and wound up with two more laps than I could get out of Danica.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 16th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 16, 2012 at Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 168
2. Nicholas "Hawk Junior" Thoroman - 159
3. Mike Latronico, Jr. - 141
4. Andre Yost - 137
5. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 132

*Fast Lap* - Steve Thoroman - 4.937753 on Yellow

Another strong run by Steve as he led a Father & Son sweep of the top two spots. Mike, Jr. ran one of his best races to claim the final spot on the podium. Excellent run! Andre had been away for a few weeks and finally shook off the rust to claim fourth. Mike, Sr. found the wall in a big way and limped the car to the end with a fifth place finish.


*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 192
2. Bill Show - 190
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 187
4. John Parks - 182
5. Lee Pinkstaff - 179

*Fast Lap* - Bill Show - 4.608928 on Blue
*Fast Lap* - Bill Fraden - 4.608956 on Black
*Fast Lap* - Joel Hastings - 4.617123 on Yellow

I posted times for both Bills and Joel to show how closely matched their cars were. They put on a great race. Joel and Bullfrog ran on the same lap almost the entire race. One would bobble and the other would gain the advantage heat after heat. But they weren't alone in putting on a great show. Bill Show had a bit of a struggle on White and Red and then matched the leaders heat after heat while racing on the same lap for position with Parks. Late in the race John had a couple of delsots that let Bill slip away. Back to the race for the win ---- toward the end of the race, Bullfrog had about a lap advantage over Joel but found himself side-by-side with Bill Show who was trying to (a) stay ahead of Parks and (b) was hoping to catch Joel and Bill. When the two Bills got together, Joel was able to slip around Bullfrog for the win. It's hard to make yourself back off and let someone go when they're behind you on the scoreboard. I know I have trouble doing it and I think I remember Robbie Gordon losing a Cup race because he refused to let a back-marker with fresher tires go. Parks held on for fourth after running toward the front early while Pinkie was just a tick off with his car and had to settle for fifth.

*Race #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 210
2. Rollin Isbell - 204
3. Charlie Dube - 200 + 18
4. Bob "00" Lee - 200 + 12
5. Chad Edenfield - 194
6. Tom Marlowe - 193

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.335206 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* - Bob "00" Lee - 4.335217 on Orange
*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.335478 on Blue

The whole field turned laps in the 4.3's at some point in the race. Tom and JT set the pace early and had a two-lap lead after two heats. I tried to stay close but just didn't drive well enough though the car was pretty darn good. Tom was using my Hawk7-powered GT1 car that I'd raced last Saturday in the My Series event at Miracle Mile Raceways and I hadn't taken time to go through the chassis --- which has some miles on it. In the third heat the handling gremlins began to show themselves and Tom had his hands full. And if your total program -- chassis, motor, body - isn't top flight, JT's going to wear you down and slip away. And he did it again tonight. The other great race-within-the-race was between Charlie and The Double Naught Spy for third. When time ran out, Charlie was in the Deadman and Bob was on the Super Straight. Chad's car started out very strong but faded at the mid-point. I'm sure it will be back to speed next week as he left it the Crew Chief for a tune-up.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 19th at 7:00pm .... NASCAR, GTP and Group F*


----------



## Mike R

Rollin,

Need to correct the dates on those last two and add 7 days to each...lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> Rollin,
> 
> Need to correct the dates on those last two and add 7 days to each...lol



Thank you, sir.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


I'll be running a little late but will be there in time to be a factor!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 19, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson – 191
2. Jordan Eber – 187
3. Charlie Dube – 186
4. Rick Tomlinson – 184
5. John Parks - 171

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.718132 on Orange
*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson – 4.718578 on Yellow

Darin had a very strong run that was good enough to have put him toward the top in the next race. Might be time to move Shake up. The best race on the track was between Jordan, Charlie and Rick. They ran within a lap of each other for almost the entire race. In the end, Jordan grabbed the runner-up spot and Charlie grabbed the final spot on the podium. Parks had a braid issue and a handling issue but found a way to get to the finish.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles – 192
2. Mike Rigsby – 191
3. John “JT” Thompson – 190 + 16
4. Eddie Stilley – 190 + 12
5. Rick Gibeault – 182
6. Rollin Isbell – 181
7. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman - 154 

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles – 4.609153 on Yellow

Eddie had the field covered early and then found a few of “dem racin’ deals” that allowed the field to bunch up a bit. Mike tried to close on Eddie but also had JT and Eddie Stilley on the tail-end of his lap. When time ended, Mike was runner-up and JT had gained enough Falcon 7 coast time to edge Eddie Stilley by a few sections. Rick and I both faced handling issues that dropped us off of the pace. Hawk arrived a little late and did a fine job of running his race among a group of faster cars.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Rollin Isbell – 215
2. Rick Gibeault – 210
3. Charlie Dube – 206
4. Mike Rigsby – 121 (DNF – Motor)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.054657 on Yellow

Anyone who has ever hit a golf ball with the sweet spot of the club or connected on a fastball with the meat of the bat can imagine what it’s like to drive a slot car when everything is working just right. And on Saturday night, my car was working just right. Mike had the early lead and we might have put on a good race to the end until his motor soured in heat 5. Rick’s car woke up late in the race and he was able to earn the runner-up spot over Charlie.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 23rd ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 23, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, thank you to Buddy Houser and Tom Marlowe for serving as our race directors.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 173
2. Andre Yost – 156
3. Nicholas “Hawk Junior” Thoroman – 149
4. Jadon Craig – 145
5. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 132

*Fast Lap* – Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 4.828036 on Black

Buddy says that this was Steve’s last race with this group. He’s probably right as Steve made it to Victory Lane with relative ease. Andre ran his best race to date and taking the second spot and Hawk Junior made it a Hawk Racing sweep of the podium. Jadon kept Nick in sight but couldn’t quite catch him. Mike suffered a little gear issue but kept his wits – and sense of humor – about him and made it to the end.


*Race #2*
1. Jordan Eber – 197
2. Rick Gibeault – 191
3. Bill Show – 188
4. Nic DiRamio – 187
5. Bill McDermott – 184
6. John Parks – 181
7. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 180
8. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff - 167

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.499348 on Blue

Jordan’s work schedule changed for a week or two so he rewarded himself with a trip to SCR and a trip to Victory Lane. Rick ran with Jordan most of the race and then had a handling gremlin that prevented him from racing for the Win. Bill Show showed that he is continuing to learn the track as he grabbed the final spot on the podium. Nic had been busy earning a little extra to support his “electric habit” and nearly grabbed a spot on the podium. Bill McDermott made a great showing considering how tweaked the chassis was/is. Parks kind of likes to start slow and then charge through the field. This week he might have spotted the boys a few too many laps. Pinkie broke in a new body and seemed to forget to turn off the Lexan magnets. There’s always next week ---- or Saturday!!


*Race #3*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 209
2. Buddy Houser – 207
3. Chad Edenfield – 204
4. Jordan Eber – 203
5. Charlie Dube – 201
6. Joel Hastings – 189
7. Rollin Isbell – 180 

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.344037 on Yellow

Bob brought a hot rod to the track and claimed a well-earned victory. Buddy suffered a rough first heat and then spent the rest of the race trying to catch The Double Naught Spy --- to no avail. Chad’s car seemed much happier this week as he grabbed the final spot on the podium just ahead of the Jordan who took full advantage of the a move-up. Charlie’s car seemed just a bit off of its normal speedy pace and he still found a way to break the 200 lap mark. Joel’s car has an issue. It’s a noise issue. It’s loud. It sounds like it’s in pain. My car was better than the driver as I allowed myself to get the car in harm’s way. One of dem racin’ deals!


*Next Race ….. Saturday, May 26th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 26, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*Dane Metcalf's Birthday Race*
_Rental Car IROC_
1. Mike Horning - 41
2. Jack Metcalf - 40
3. Christopher Devine - 39 + 18
4. Dane Metcalf - 39 + 14
5. Andy Truss - 39 + 7
6. Emilio Silvano - 38
7. James Dray - 35

*Fast Lap* - Dane Metcalf - 7.968181 on Orange

Always fun to watch kids enjoying slot cars! Happy Birthday, Dane.


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 195
2. Eddie Stilley - 194
3. James "JP" Snyder - 192
4. Rick Gibeault - 191 + 7
5. Jordan Eber - 191 + 2
6. Tom Marlowe - 190
7. Rollin Isbell - 189
8. Mike Rigsby - 121

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.656508 on Orange
*Fast Lap* - Eddie Stilley - 4.656831 on Yellow

A small crowd on a holiday weekend so we ran Crazy Lanes to make sure that we had enough turn marshals. Throw in a loose track and it brought the speeds down and made the racing tight. The Ice Man did his thing and took the win by less than a full lap over Fast Eddie while JP set the fast lap and took the final spot on the podium. 




*Next Race ..... Sunday, May 27th at 1pm ..... Indy Cars by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!


I will be running late save me a spot.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 30, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, thank you to Eddie Stilley for serving as our race director for Race #3.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 166
2. Nicholas “Hawk Junior” Thoroman – 153
3. Mike Latronico, Jr. – 142 
5. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 111 

*Fast Lap* – Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 5.218965 on Green

Okay …. Last week should have been Hawk’s last race in this group but tonight’s crowd dictated that he have one last run. Steve did a nice job of defending his title. Hawk Junior ran well and was able to hold off a very improved run by Mike Jr. Mike Sr. missed considerable time in the pits with a bad gear but made it back on the track to be running well at the end.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett – 191
2. Jordan Eber – 189
3. Nic DiRamio – 186
4. Joel Hastings – 183
5. John Parks – 178 + 19
6. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 178 + 10
7. Bill Show – 178 + 8
8. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff - 176

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.499630 on Green

Nathan “The Georgia Flash” Pickett got his Summer Vacation off to a good start with a Victory in a very competitive race. It was good to see him combine a fast car with smart racing. Nathan battled on the same lap with Bill Show for a good portion of the race until a cut tire ruined Bill’s handling and chance for a win. Jordan got off to a rough start in the first two heats and it proved to be his undoing. Nic grabbed the final spot on the podium as he continues to improve. _(Looks like the time he spent on The Florida Orange racing the Indy car helped him on The Hillclimb.)_ Joel tried a different motor to replace the noise-maker and it just wasn’t fast. Parks started off a little rough and then battled through the field to grab a Top 5 by having track position over Bullfrog and Bill Show who both finished on the same lap as John. Pinkie had his car in for an overhaul and it looked to be much better than it was last week and he battled with John for position until very late in the race.


*Race #3*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 204
2. Rollin Isbell – 197
3. Rick Gibeault – 196
4. Charlie Dube – 194
5. Tom Marlowe – 193
6. John “JT” Thompson – 0 

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.444643 on Yellow

Bob made it two in a row with a car that was clearly the class of the field. Great run! I over-drove the car trying to catch Bob and then found myself battling with Tom, Rick and Charlie. I finally got around Rick who in turn held off Charlie and Tom. JT changed motors just before the race and it just wasn’t willing to cooperate. At first we thought it was a controller problem but a different controller produced the same sputtering results so JT retired before making a lap.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, June 2nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry I miss the good show! Baseball practice turned into a cluster... 
That 2nd race should be recorded its always a close race and fun to watch. Except for 00 Bob stinking up the 3 race it sounds like it would have been a good one to watch.


----------



## TOM MAR

Actually Rollin I ran you, Rick & Charlie down & got to 2nd place. Then Purple, Black & I disagreed on how much braking was available.:freak:


----------



## Charlie D.

*Track Dusting*

I was thinking that if dusting the track should become a practice perhaps we should invest in a jet power dirt-devil. I forgot is anyone running # 42.:drunk:


----------



## TOM MAR

Charlie D. said:


> I was thinking that if dusting the track should become a practice perhaps we should invest in a jet power dirt-devil. I forgot is anyone running # 42.:drunk:


LMAO:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Actually Rollin I ran you, Rick & Charlie down & got to 2nd place. Then Purple, Black & I disagreed on how much braking was available.:freak:


I think we all took turns going from second to fourth or fifth and then back to second or third and then back to ..... well ..... you get the picture. All I know is we were all left chasing "00".



Charlie D. said:


> I was thinking that if dusting the track should become a practice perhaps we should invest in a jet power dirt-devil. I forgot is anyone running # 42.:drunk:


I agree with Tom ....

LMAO:wave:


----------



## Henry Racing

I felt like a jet dryer during the Indy race turn marshaling the donut. I got hit 3 times by the same car....what's bad it was my car!!!!


----------



## Charlie D.

Henry Racing said:


> I felt like a jet dryer during the Indy race turn marshaling the donut. I got hit 3 times by the same car....what's bad it was my car!!!!


Next time stay in the car Sterling!!!:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCR&H is hosting a birthday party today from 10:30am to Noon.


----------



## TOM MAR

Good job Mike, your cars ran Great tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

Thanks,Tom. Even a blind horse can find water once in awhile.


----------



## Henry Racing

Yea but that horse always seems to be hanging out by the water,and he's been looking thirsty.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 19, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to Eddie Stilley and Tom Marlowe for serving as race directors.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*Jonas’ Birthday Race*
_Rental Car IROC Style_
1. Jonas – 40
2. Alex – 38
3. Joseph – 37
4. Julian - 35
5. Jaren – 34
6. Fulton – 30

*Fast Lap* – Jonas – 8.948876 on Green

Another fun bunch of kids enjoying slot cars at their purest.


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick “Magic Man” Tomlinson – 182
2. Darin “El Diablo” Benson – 181
3. Charlie Dube – 178
4. Rodney Miles – 177
5. Nathan Pickett – 176
6. John Parks – 167
7. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman - 145

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube – 4.773428 on Yellow


Rick had a freshly tuned motor and chassis and showed that he knows exactly what to do with it. Drive to the front and turn the tables on his _Talladega Nights_ running buddy, Darin. Charlie, Rodney, and Nathan battled for position throughout the race. Charlie was a little faster but was fighting for handling. Rodney was struggling for horsepower but was handling well. Nathan had a little of each. In the end, Charlie got the final spot on the podium. _(We’ll miss Charlie for the next two months as he heads out on vacation. Have a good trip!)_ John Parks was just a tick off of the pace and couldn’t quite climb back into contention after getting down early. Hawk’s car was absolutely loose. After JT did a little work on it, the car became driveable, but he was way off of the pace at that point.

*Race #2*
1. Mike Rigsby – 195
2. Eddie Stilley – 191 + 11
3. John “JT” Thompson – 191 + 2
4. Rollin Isbell – 189 + 18
5. Rick Gibeault – 189 + 6
6. James “JP” Snyder - 187

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 4.671018 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.671339 on Yellow

Mike missed a really good race. The track was still pretty loose. Someone called it “slickerly.” It took a deft hand to keep the car from being “slideways.” Mike found it to his liking and slipped away from the field. Eddie and JT locked in a battle most of the race with Rick Gibeault and I just about a lap behind them. In the end, Eddie grabbed the runner-up spot and JT filled out the podium while I got around Rick for fourth. JP ran with the leaders fairly deep into the race before suffering some race damage that forced him to miss a few laps making repairs. That was all it took to fall out of contention in a close race. Quick note ---- the final heat only had one car de-slot and that was in the final five seconds.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Rigsby – 212
2. James “JP” Snyder – 211
3. Charlie Dube – 206
4. Tom Marlowe – 204
5. Nathan Pickett – 200
6. Rick Gibeault – 176
7. Rollin Isbell – 65 – DNF (Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.164784 on Yellow

Mike made it two in a row with a drive-from-behind win in GTP. JP led a good portion of the race but came up just short as Mike made a charge. Charlie, Tom, Rick and Nathan battled for the final spot on the podium. Charlie eventually got around Tom as Nathan fell by the wayside and Rick succumbed to some racing damage. 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 6th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Track Cleaning, Monday, June 4th at 7pm.

Gloves, Rags and Naptha provided.:tongue:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Big thanks to Bullfrog, Parks, Tom, and Nathan for helping Johnny and I clean the track. 

The rubber and dirt put up a good fight but we won!


----------



## BullFrog

The track won-2nd best nights sleep in three days -even woke up 1 hour late.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


Nice wins over the weeknd Mike R :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

Thanks, Buddy. I might even try to make it tonight if I can scrape up some "sponsorship" money


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 6, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, thank you to Tom Marlowe for serving as our race director for Race #3.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 173
2. Nicholas “Hawk Junior” Thoroman – 161
3. Andre Yost - 146
5. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 128

*Fast Lap* – Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 4.836490 on Yellow

Hawk Racing made it a 1-2-3 sweep. Steve led from start to finish with early pressure from everyone else in the field. Slowly, the others fell back with either race-related damage or de-slots.


*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 199
2. Nathan Pickett - 197
3. Nic DiRamio - 196
4. Ryan Edenfield - 193
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 190
6. Bill Show - 187
7. John Parks - 177
8. Bill McDermott - 94 - DNF (Motor)

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.554354 on Yellow

Joel put the noisemaker away and brought a Hawk 7 out of retirement. Then he drove to the front and never looked back. The Georgia Flash turned more laps than when he won last week but had to settle for the runner-up spot. Nic continues to improve and is quickly becoming one of the racers to be reckoned with as he showed by again claiming the final spot on the podium. Ryan is definitely showing signs of feeling better as he hung around the leaders most of the race and was in position to grab a podium spot if anyone ahead of him had bobbled. Bullfrog was again very strong early before falling just off of the pace but still locked down the final spot in the Top 5. Bill Show couldn't quite find the handle and came up short on a late charge. Parks said that it's time to start with a whole new car. I know just the guy to build it! Bill McDermott was running in the top half of the field when the motor began to sputter. A fresh set of brushes and springs should put him back on track.


*Race #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 208
2. Bob "00" Lee - 207 + 17
3. Jordan Eber - 207 + 13
4. Rollin Isbell - 204
5. Joel Hastings - 199 + 17
6. Rick Gibeault - 199 + 16
7. Chad Edenfield - 198 

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.343840 on Yellow

JT bounced back from last week's Did Not Start to take the Win but it wasn't always easy. JT and Jordan went into the final heat on the same lap and not too far apart on the track. Then the Ice Man did his thing while Jordan slipped a couple of times. Next thing you know, JT has the Win, Bob slipped around to take Second and Jordan filled the final spot on the podium. My car was definitely better than the driver which is the only reason that I was reasonably close. Joel took the transfer from the second race and battled with the leaders early before slipping back to battle with Rick for the final spot in the Top 5. At the end, Joel was almost exactly one section ahead. Chad made it back to the track but the car wasn't quite up to its usual pace. I'm sure he'll get it sorted out.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, June 9th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## BullFrog

"Rip-On"..............


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 9, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson - 187
2. Darin "El Diablo" Benson - 181
3. Joel Hastings - 179
4. Nathan Pickett - 177
5. Bill McDermott - 168
6. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 134
7. John Parks - 53 - DNF

*Fast Lap* – Darin "Shake" Benson - 4.766128 on Orange

This one took a while. Rick did his "Magic Man" act and made it two weeks in a row as he eventually slipped away from the pack for the Win. Darin fought through the carnage and was runner up while Joel made a rare Saturday night appearance and grabbed the final spot on the podium. Nathan couldn't quite find the handling but stayed close to the leaders. Speaking of rare Saturday night appearance ..... Bill McDermott made it to the track and overcame some controller issues to run pretty strong. Hawk battled handling issues and fell out of the Top 5.

*Race #2 *
1. John "JT" Thompson - 197
2. Tom Marlowe - 195
3. Eddie Stilley - 193
4. Rick Gibeault - 187
5. Rick Tomlinson - 182
6. Rollin Isbell - 57 - DNF (Handling)

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.609294 on Orange

JT and Tom fought for the lead most of the race with Eddie always close enough to take advantage if either of them made a mistake. JT stayed out front to take the Win with Tom running second and Eddie filling out the podium. Rick Gibeault and Rick Tomlinson battled for the next spots while I retired the car after "Danica" took a trip to *Area 51!*


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 240
2. Joel Hastings - 234
3. Rollin Isbell - 228
4. Nathan Pickett - 197
5. Bill McDermott - 196
6. Tom Marlowe - 220 - DQ (Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 3.679013 on Blue
*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 3.679088 on Red

We ran Crazy Lanes to make sure that we'd have enough marshals and that always makes for good lap totals. JT took the win but it might have been interesting if Tom's first car had survived to the end. Joel made the most of his Saturday night and stayed within striking distance before settling for the second spot. I grabbed the final spot on the podium after Tom changed cars and was amazed that my motor made it to the end. Nathan and Bill raced each other hard. If there was an award for _Most Tire Chatter_, Nathan would have won easily.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 13th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Henry Racing

Y'all better be ready Saturday nite cause I might be getting a hall pass!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

That would be cool. 

Rumor was that you were on permanent lock down


----------



## Henry Racing

Lol not yet


----------



## Mike R

Can you say PW'd?


----------



## Charlie D.

Greetings from Niagara Falls, having withdraws sounds like the track is back. Had to change a tire on the trailer in Ohio yesterday, so glade I have a tire monitoring system. No damage!!!! Have a great race night.:wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

PW'd  most powerful stuff in the world!

Race Night!!!

Hope your having a good time Charlie have you found any tracks up there? Be safe!


----------



## TOM MAR

Charlie D. said:


> Greetings from Niagara Falls, having withdraws sounds like the track is back. Had to change a tire on the trailer in Ohio yesterday, so glade I have a tire monitoring system. No damage!!!! Have a great race night.:wave:


Have Fun & Safe Journey's, Take plenty of pictures.:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


Charlie ...... we miss you, man!


----------



## TOM MAR

Great Run, Bob 00 Lee. :wave:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

TOM MAR said:


> Great Run, Bob 00 Lee. :wave:


Thanks! It really feels good to run good again. If I can just keep the driver in check, it would be great! Thx


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> That would be cool.
> 
> Rumor was that you were on permanent lock down


Seems rumors were true, Freedom is a illusion & only a state of mind, :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

What's freedom??? Lol


----------



## alpink

"freedom's just another word for 'nuthin left to lose' "


----------



## TOM MAR

.....


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 16, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to Eddie Stilley and Darin Benson for serving as race directors.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin "Shake" Benson - 186
2. Jordan Eber - 183
3. Nathan Pickett - 182
4. Joel Hastings - 179
5. John Parks - 178
6. Nic DiRamio - 173

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.773225 on Black


Darin took full advantage of *The Magic Man's* absence and made a familiar trip to Victory Lane. Jordan had a couple of de-slots that spoiled his chance for the win and put him in a tight battle with Nathan -- _The Georgia Flash_ -- for second. In the end, Jordan held the position while Nathan settled for the final spot on the podium. *Best Nerf of the Night* award goes to Nathan as well. Nathan caught Joel coming into the high bank resulting in Joel's car bouncing off of the Alpha sign and sliding back down the track. Amazingly, Joel's car seemed no worse for the trip and he was able to edge Parks by a lap as they rounded out the Top 5. Nic ran very well as gets a little more seat time in one of the more challenging classes.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 199
2. Eddie Broyles - 197
3. Eddie Stilley - 192
4. Rick Gibeault - 190
5. Rollin Isbell - 183
6. Mike Rigsby - 100

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.608608 on Yellow

Tom brought the same motor this week that gave up last week only to have a much better outcome. Nice Win. Eddie Broyles kept the pressure on Tom along with Mike and Eddie Stilley. Once Mike retired and Eddie Stilley had a rough heat, only "Doctor" Broyles was left to give chase. In the end, Tom was joined by both Eddies on the podium. Rick survived my lousy driving and tried to chase down Eddie Stilley but came up just short. Everyone in this race - and future races - will be glad to know that the motor, guide, wires and rear axle are all that's left of my ill-handling beast. Sorry, guys.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Rick Gibeault - 210
2. Nathan Pickett - 203
3. Nic DiRamio - 201
4. Rollin Isbell - 161

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.062981 on Yellow

Rick earned the Win by driving a smart race and using the car's potential only when necessary. Nathan got into the flow of things and turned the second fastest lap of the race and managed to hold off Nic -- who borrowed Tom's car to run his first GTP race. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 20th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 13, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, thank you to Eddie Stilley for serving as our race director for Race #3.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jadon Craig – 161
2. Allen “Vert” Baker – 148 + 7
3. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 148 + 6
4. Mike Latronico, Jr. – 138 

*Fast Lap* – Jadon Craig – 5.164155 on Yellow

Jadon drove a solid race and led wire-to-wire to take the Victory. Very well done and it’s always fun when one of our youngest racers grabs a win. Vert made his first start and had a more than respectable showing as he barely edged Mike, Sr. for the runner-up position. Mike, Jr. ran very well early but fell just off of the pace later in the race.


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 194
2. Joel Hastings – 193
3. Nathan Pickett – 192 
4. Bill Show – 189 
5. John Parks – 186 
6. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 181 
7. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 178 
8. Bill McDermott – 171 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings – 4.608501 on Orange
*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett – 4.608839 on Yellow

Yes. Ryan is definitely feeling better. Especially since he found his way back to Victory Lane. Maybe he just needed his protégé, Jadon, to show him the way. Nice win, Ryan. Joel ran on or near the lead lap with Ryan and sometimes Nathan throughout the race. In the end these three all made the podium with just a lap separating each of them. The next race-within-the-race was Bill Show and Parks. Bill finally slipped away from John, but it was never comfortable. Parks, meanwhile, built an almost-comfortable lead over Bullfrog to grab the final spot in the Top 5. Pinkie missed a few laps early in the event and then came up just short in his bid to run down Bullfrog. Bill McDermott’s car just wouldn’t quite cooperate so he retired late in the race.


*Race #3*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 209
2. John “JT” Thompson – 207
3. Chad Edenfield – 203
4. Tom Marlowe – 195 (DNF)
5. Rollin Isbell – 194
6. Nathan Pickett – 190
7. Rick Gibeault – 123 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bob “00” Lee – 4.390344 on Yellow

Bob’s car is _still_ fast. Bob drove a very smart race and found his way back to Victory Lane after just a one-week absence. Definitely on a roll. JT kept the pressure on, but this time it was The Double Naught Spy that wouldn’t crack and JT had to settle for second. Chad found a way to join Jadon and Ryan in making the podium and broke the 200 lap mark. Tom ran with the leaders before retiring from event and still finished ahead of me. Nathan jumped at the opportunity to run again but found the competition a little tougher. Still, he held his own. I know Rick had to drop out of the race, but I don’t remember what happened.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, June 16th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## TOM MAR

Rollin the the real number was


T18-S3


----------



## TOM MAR

Got PM, Thanks Rollin


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Welcome


----------



## "Shake"

Did you forget the "S" Tom? :wave:


----------



## TOM MAR

"Shake" said:


> Did you forget the "S" Tom? :wave:


No Darwood, careful you will get Baked. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

What's a good gear ratio for Indy car with a hawk?


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> What's a good gear ratio for Indy car with a hawk?


I think I am running a 9/34 with .740 tires everyone else was running a 10/35 (I think)


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> What's a good gear ratio for Indy car with a hawk?





TOM MAR said:


> I think I am running a 9/34 with .740 tires everyone else was running a 10/35 (I think)



My practice car was 11:37 and the car we raced was 10:36.


----------



## Henry Racing

Are we racing next wendsday?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good point Mike H... Tues July 3rd would probably be better. :thumbsup:

But one more day until Race Night!!!!! 

Baseball is over... I'm a racer again!!!


----------



## Mike R

I think I'm running a 9/36 or 9/37 on my Indy car to take some of the jumpiness out in the turns. Has plenty of straight speed.

Johnny told me racing will be Tuesday night the 3rd, and I will be there. Off the rest of that week anyway.. going to try to make it this Wednesday. Car was running 4.2's Saturday with no problem.


----------



## Henry Racing

If the shop floods out tomorrow I'll be there. The last 2 nites the shop has had a inch to 6 inches of water through out the property


----------



## Jordan Eber

SCSHobbies said:


> Good point Mike H... Tues July 3rd would probably be better. :thumbsup:
> 
> But one more day until Race Night!!!!!
> 
> Baseball is over... *I'm a racer again*!!!




Thank goodness....I think Johnny has about 6 of my bodies waiting for your mounting service.


----------



## TOM MAR

Spent the evening working on both GT1's. They are safely in the 4.5's even ran a 4.4 with one. Hopefully I can say GOODBYE to the 4.7's


----------



## Henry Racing

It's pretty bad that I'm having to clean the DUST off and out of my cars!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

race night!!!!


----------



## Henry Racing

What and when is or next enduro?
I vote s16d late models one rotation around the orange one around the hillclimb!


----------



## TOM MAR

.....


----------



## SCSHobbies

DLM YES - FL Orange NO!!


----------



## TOM MAR

scshobbies said:


> dlm yes - fl orange no!!


dlm no - fl orange yes!!


----------



## Mike R

Since we just built Indy/F1 cars, how about another round on the Orange with those? Unless the S16D was in a wing car I couldn't see that as being much fun. Too much motor, not enough straight to wind out on and you'd have to really run some crazy gear ratio. It definitely wouldn't be a track for a big block S16D.


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> Since we just built Indy/F1 cars, how about another round on the Orange with those? Unless the S16D was in a wing car I couldn't see that as being much fun. Too much motor, not enough straight to wind out on and you'd have to really run some crazy gear ratio. It definitely wouldn't be a track for a big block S16D.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 20, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, thank you to Eddie Stilley for serving as our race director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Nathan Pickett - 198
2. John Parks - 192
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 185
4. Nic DiRamio - 181
5. Allen "Vert" Baker - 149
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 146

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio - 4.445166 on Orange

I was off celebrating my 31st anniversary, but I heard that *The Georgia Flash* drove another solid race to take the Win. It looks like Parks was very consistent in grabbing the runner-up spot and it's very good to see Pinkie earn a spot on the podium. Nic's car is fast. A little more practice time and he'll be back on the podium. Vert and Mike battled in what would normally be the first group to a pretty close finish.


*Race #2*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 210
2. Chad Edenfield - 206
3. Joel Hastings - 203
4. Rick Gibeault - 202
5. Nathan Pickett - 191
6. Ryan Edenfield - 104 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.273427 on Blue

_*The Double Naught Spy*_ put the car back in Victory Lane again! Nice run, Bob. Chad turned in a solid run as runner-up and Joel put a very fast lap down on his way to grabbing the final spot on the podium. Rick broke the 200-lap barrier again while Nathan took the move-up but couldn't match his total from the first race.




*Next Race ….. Saturday, June 23rd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## Henry Racing

Good point mike maybe we should have a Indy enduro, once around the orange and once around the hillclimb,and qualifying on the drag strip lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 23, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin "Shake" Benson - 185
2. Rick "Bake" Tomlinson - 181
3. Nathan Pickett - 179
4. Jordan Eber - 130 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Darin "Shake" Benson - 4.781499 on Green

Shake & Bake were at it again. Darin finally slipped away from Rick and the rest of the field to take the Win while Rick had to settle for second. The Georgia Flash couldn't quite get everything out of the car and had to settle for the final spot on the podium while Jordan took a DNF with an ill-handling car. Nothing a new body won't cure.

*Race #2 *
1. John "JT" Thompson - 202
2. Mike Rigsby - 196 + 13
3. Tom Marlowe - 196 + 10
4. James "JP" Snyder - 195 (ran in the first race)
5. Eddie Stilley - 192
6. Rollin Isbell - 183

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.500102 on Orange

This week, JT showed that he can drive a FLA16D to victory lane, too. In the process, he missed the best race on the track as Mike was able to edge Tom by less than a full straight-a-way. JP ran with the first group to even out the turn marshaling and turned in a very solid run. Fast Eddie had the handling but was missing the horsepower that he's usually famous for. My car just plain, would not handle. Even after "professional help." 


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 235 + 3.200
2. Rollin Isbell - 235 + 3.199
3. Mike Rigsby - 235 + 2.975
4. James "JP" Snyder - 230
5. Nathan Pickett - 209

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 3.788156 on Green

This was probably one of the closest races that I've ever been in. The next time you're at the track, ask Johnny to show you the picture. (I'd post it if I had it.) When the power shut off for the final time, JT had about a two-inch advantage over me with Mike probably less than two-feet further back. Lots of fun! JP borrowed one of Tom's cars and set fast lap while turning in a very respectable run while Nathan gave Johnny's car a good run as well.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 27th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 27, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, thank you to Eddie Stilley for serving as our race director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Nathan Pickett - 194 + 19
2. Nic DiRamio - 194 + 8
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 185
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 182
5. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 152
6. Allen "Vert" Baker - 143

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio - 4.499305 on Orange

Nathan and Nic put on a great race for eight heats. In the end The Georgia Flash was a bit more consistent and earned the win by about half of a lap. Pinkie made it two weeks in a row on the podium after battling most of the race with Bullfrog for the position. This week, Mike, Sr. turned in a personal best and grabbed the win over Vert.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 211
2. Buddy Houser - 210
3. Bob "00" Lee - 208 + 19
4. John "JT" Thompson - 208 + 6
5. Chad Edenfield - 207
6. Rollin Isbell - 97 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.335552 on Blue
*Fast Lap* - Buddy Houser - 4.335811 on Green
*Fast Lap* - Chad Edenfield - 4.336784 on Orange

Tom's work in the motor room paid off. And it's a good thing that he'd done the work, because this was a pretty fast field. Buddy's car must have spent time in the magic slot in his box, because he made a very fast return to the track now that baseball season is over. Bob turned the fastest lap of the night on his way to grabbing the final spot on the podium by a about two-thirds of a lap over JT. Chad turned fast laps and turned enough laps to win on a lot of nights but had to settle for a Top 5. After the race, I fired my driver and crew chief.




*Next Race ….. Saturday, June 30th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Good point mike maybe we should have a Indy enduro, once around the orange and once around the hillclimb,and qualifying on the drag strip lol


No Thanks :beatdeadhorse: At least Not for me.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Sorry to squash the conversation by posting race results but I'd gotten way behind.





Henry Racing said:


> Are we racing next Wednesday?


I'm glad you brought this up because we totally forgot to talk about it Wednesday night. 

We're planning to run GT1 by JK Products on *Tuesday, July 3rd*. Racing at 7:30pm as usual on a weeknight.





Mike R said:


> Since we just built Indy/F1 cars, how about another round on the Orange with those? Unless the S16D was in a wing car I couldn't see that as being much fun. Too much motor, not enough straight to wind out on and you'd have to really run some crazy gear ratio. It definitely wouldn't be a track for a big block S16D.





TOM MAR said:


> :thumbsup:


I agree! Once upon a time .... I'd thought about running them this coming Sunday afternoon on the Florida Orange. But I didn't get around to making any plans. Lots going on, but that's not a very good excuse.

We'd talked about running them the last Sunday of each month. But that would have been last Sunday.

Anyhow, let's set a date and race them. If there are enough guys interested, I'm game for this Sunday at 2pm.





Henry Racing said:


> Good point mike maybe we should have a Indy enduro, once around the orange and once around the hillclimb,and qualifying on the drag strip lol


That would be pretty funny. 

I'd really like to keep the Indy cars as an Orange class though.


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Good point mike maybe we should have a Indy enduro, once around the orange and once around the hillclimb,and qualifying on the drag strip lol


Mike in all reality gear ratios would have to be changed, although it sounds Fun it wouldn't be. Also adding shims to the flag would be a pain & would be a big problem for some.


----------



## Charlie D.

Thanks for the race results, looks like I got a lot of practice a head of me. In New Hichmond, Quebec.:wave:


----------



## TOM MAR

Charlie D. said:


> Thanks for the race results, looks like I got a lot of practice a head of me. In New Hichmond, Quebec.:wave:



Good to hear Charlie, Have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

A... Charlie hope your having fun have you found any tracks up there?
The track was really hooked up Wed and we had clean long runs so it made for a bunch of laps. 

Let Johnny know if you want to run Indy cars on the Orange on Sunday 2pm July 1st. 

Reminder next week GT1 will be run on Tues 7:30pm July 3rd!!!


----------



## TOM MAR

Track cleaning Monday ???


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Track cleaning Monday ???


Yes. I presume we'll gather at 7pm.

Although ..... if we're going to race on Tuesday, then we might consider cleaning it Sunday afternoon and running it in on Monday.


----------



## Charlie D.

SCSHobbies said:


> A... Charlie hope your having fun have you found any tracks up there?
> The track was really hooked up Wed and we had clean long runs so it made for a bunch of laps.
> 
> Let Johnny know if you want to run Indy cars on the Orange on Sunday 2pm July 1st.
> 
> Reminder next week GT1 will be run on Tues 7:30pm July 3rd!!!


I won't be back till August. So race on, cleaning the track Sunday sounds go to me.


----------



## TOM MAR

Charlie D. said:


> I won't be back till August. So race on, cleaning the track Sunday sounds go to me.


After last time the sooner the better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

I say we don't clean the track till Charlie comes back!! Lol


----------



## Charlie D.

Henry Racing said:


> I say we don't clean the track till Charlie comes back!! Lol


If it's not broke don't fix it !!!!!:dude:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We're planning to race Indy cars on Sunday, 7/1 at 2pm on The Florida Orange.

Sorry for the short notice. Looks like at least 8 or 9 guys are in.


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> I say we don't clean the track till Charlie comes back!! Lol


You clean it by yourself & I am good with that. I will sell tickets & we will all LOA'sO :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> You clean it by yourself & I am good with that. I will sell tickets & we will all LOA'sO :thumbsup:


Amen! If I had the free time, I'd clean it every three weeks just to avoid the mess that you get if you wait more than four weeks.

We'd make a fortune on the tickets! :freak::wave::woohoo:


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> We'd make a fortune on the tickets! :freak::wave::woohoo:


:lol::jest::lol::lol:


----------



## hawk racing

It's looks like Hawk racing is looking for some more fun on the fastest hill climb in the south"


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

hawk racing said:


> It's looks like Hawk racing is looking for some more fun on the fastest hill climb in the south"


Welcome Back!

Remember ...... This week we're racing *GT1 by JK Products* on *Tuesday, July 3rd at 7:30pm*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

After Sunday's Indy Car Race we grabbed the Naptha and rags and cleaned both tracks.

Much easier when we do it on schedule. Wipe on. Wipe off. I think Tom did over half of the track before the rest of the guys could get their gloves on.

Thank you to Tom, Nathan, Buddy, and JP for helping clean the track. And to Fast Eddie for supervising the spray glue process.


----------



## Henry Racing

The Henry racing hauler is loaded and prepped for some mid week action!!


----------



## Henry Racing

Is the track going to be open Tonite to work the track in for tomorrow?


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Is the track going to be open Tonite to work the track in for tomorrow?


It is Run in & Ready :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Wiz check e-mail


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Wiz check e-mail



That's hysterical!


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> That's hysterical!


I walked in the door & it sure sounded like a race was going on.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 30, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 200
2. Rollin Isbell - 196
3. Rick Gibeault - 186
4. John Parks - 184 +11.2
5. Eddie Stilley - 184 + 11.0
6. Nathan Pickett - 168

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.554120 on Yellow

Well ..... it was easily the slowest Saturday that we've seen in a long, long time. The guys that were there put on a good show and some close racing. Obviously we ran Crazy Lanes but we still needed a little help from Johnny and Stone Gibeault with the turn marshaling. If we had broken into groups, then Parks would have won the first race with Nathan running second. Parks car really seemed pretty fast. Nathan struggled with the handling but had a lot of funs. JT is tough enough to beat when we're running side-by-side, but with a lane between us, the Ice Man was on cruise control. I rebuilt the chassis and painted a new body and it made all of the difference in the world. Rick Gibeault had a solid run and edged Parks and Eddie for the final spot on the overall podium. 




*Next Race ..... Tuesday, July 3rd at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for the JK Indy Car race on *The Florida Orange* on Sunday, July 1, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to the racers who came out and have a little fun.

*JK Indy Cars*
_JK Cheetah 7 Indy chassis, Hawk 7 motor, JK Champ Car body_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 191
2. Tom Marlowe - 190
3. Rollin Isbell - 188
4. Buddy Houser - 174
5. Eddie Stilley - 164
6. Nathan Pickett - 148


*Fast Race Lap* - Tom Marlowe - 4.390697 on Black


We had a great time. Lots of laughs and lots of smiles. JP won the race and the award for most airtime. He got wheel-to-wheel with someone on the top straight and landed under the "bank." Tom and JP each took a turn at the point and it was all I could do to stay close. Buddy got better and better as the race went along as did Eddie and Nathan. Certainly enough fun that we're planning to do it again. 

For now, we're planning to run the Indy cars the last weekend of each month.



*Next Race ..... Tuesday, July 3rd at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Charlie D.

Just watch the video on Facebook, I believe I was in the lead.


----------



## Mike Latronico

*Race tonight*

Guys are we racing tonight Mike:wave:


----------



## Henry Racing

Henry racing has acquired a hall pass!!!


----------



## TOM MAR

Charlie D. said:


> Just watch the video on Facebook, I believe I was in the lead.


It was a black car. lol

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Slot-Car-Raceway-Hobbies/152293251464663


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike Latronico said:


> Guys are we racing tonight Mike:wave:


Supposed to :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike Latronico said:


> Guys are we racing tonight Mike:wave:





TOM MAR said:


> Supposed to :thumbsup:



Yes .... We're racing GT1 by JK Products on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!

Never know we might even race JK Indy cars on The Florida Orange -- if we have enough time and enough cars.


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin if u can help me mount that body I'll run...heck I'll run the modified body against y'all lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Does anyone know how to reach Joel to let him know that we're racing tonight?


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Henry racing has acquired a hall pass!!!


Too Funny, dated last week LOL

I will believe it when I see it & still doubt it. :beatdeadhorse:


Edit someone looking like Mike just walked in.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom ... You have a PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Tom ... You have a PM. :thumbsup:


u do too :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Got it


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Tuesday, July 3, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 196
2. Nathan Pickett - 192
3. John Parks - 191
4. Johnny Banks - 188
5. Bill McDermott - 173
6. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 172
7. Nicholas "Hawk Junior" Thoroman - 154

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.499907 on Black

We moved the racing to Tuesday so that everyone could enjoy Independence Day with their family. The date change meant that Jordan could make a mid-week appearance and he responded with a nifty four lap win over Nathan "The Georgia Flash". Parks stayed in touch with the leaders and grabbed the final spot on the podium. Johnny jumped in the race and ran well at times while Bill Mc fought handling issues but still got a Top 5. Hawk had one of his better runs as did Nicholas.


*Race #2*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 210
2. Tom Marlowe - 206 + 10.9
3. Mike Henry - 206 + 10.7
4. Eddie Stilley - 202
5. Rollin Isbell - 191
6. Mike Rigsby - 37 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.382566 on Purple

_*The Double Naught Spy*_ did it again and I think I heard that a couple of guys from New Orleans were talking about putting a bounty on him. Tom was just a tick off of Bob's pace but drove well to take second. Mike Henry made a Holiday Week appearance and had the second fastest car on the track on his way to claiming the final spot on the podium. Fast Eddie came out of the raced director's booth and broke the 200-lap barrier while I struggled with a slow motor that got slower as the race went on. 




*Next Race ….. Saturday, July 7th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 7, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Joel Hastings - 192
2. Nathan Pickett - 181
3. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 161

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.671271 on Green

Joel had a very solid run and slipped away from Nathan to secure a solid win. Hawk's car has the potential to be really fast. He's just a fresh set of tires away from having a great car.

*Race #2 *
1. John "JT" Thompson - 193 + 15
2. Mike Henry - 193 + 7 (Raced in the first race.)
3. Eddie Stilley - 192
4. Mike Rigsby - 189 (DNF)
5. Tom Marlowe - 185
6. James "JP" Snyder - 184 (Raced in the first race.)
7. Rollin Isbell - 182

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.608975 on Blue

JT grabbed the win by just sections over Mike Henry who had put together a solid run in the first race. Eddie Stilley was just a lap back with a car that wasn't terribly fast, but was on rails. Mike Rigsby was running with the leaders before getting caught up in a deslot. Tom worked with a car that was good at times and frustrating at times as he missed a few laps early in the race but edged JP by a lap for the final spot in the Top 5. 

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 237
2. Tom Marlowe - 236
3. Joel Hastings - 235
4. Rollin Isbell - 228
5. Mike Henry - 4

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 3.788713 on Green

Another very close Group F race. JT found a couple of extra laps to edge Tom and Joel. I was able to run with the leaders early, but the motor began to lay down late in the race. Mike Henry found out that sometimes cars don't like a long layoff.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 11th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 11, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, thank you to Eddie Stilley for serving as our race director for the final race of the night.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jadon Craig - 156
2. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 145
3. Nicholas Thoroman - 100 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Nicholas Thoroman - 5.164746 on Purple

Jadon and Nicholas battled for the lead early before Nicholas began to have some problems. Mike started off a little ragged but came on strong with solid heats late in the race.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 197
2. Ryan Edenfield - 196
3. Nic DiRamio - 195
4. John Parks - 191
5. Bill McDermott - 185
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 178
7. Austin Houser - 177
8. Steve Thoroman - 172 (Raced in the first race.)
9. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 42 

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio - 4.453359 on Blue

Nathan and Nic traded the lead a few times during the race. Nic worked hard to build a two lap lead late in the race before a rough heat on White put them back into a tie. Nathan then slipped away from Nic but had to worry about a hard-charging Ryan. In fact, if Ryan had a better heat early in the race, he'd have been right in the mix. Parks spotted the guys a few laps early but then gave up nothing extra. Bill Mc fought a car that was a little inconsistent but ran well to earn the final spot in the Top 5. Pinkie and Austin (good to see him back at the track) ran together almost the entire race. Pinkie finally slipped ahead of Austin late in the race. 


*Race #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 209 + 8
2. Bob "00" Lee - 209 + 7
3. Buddy Houser - 208 + 12
4. Tom Marlowe - 208 + 3
5. Chad Edenfield - 205
6. Joel Hastings - 204
7. Rollin Isbell - 202
8. Johnny Banks - 198

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.383279 on Yellow

Great race! The top four racers entered the final heat on the same lap. I think that Buddy and Tom had one slip up each and that was all that JT and Bob needed to get away. When the time ran out, JT was mostly through the donut and Bob was midway though the donut. Chad and Joel also battled throughout the event and stayed in touch with the leaders. Chad got the final spot in the Top 5 while Joel set the fast lap of the race. I didn't have time to rebuild my Hawk 6 so I grabbed a Hawk 7 off of the wall. It was really good the second half of each heat. Not so much before that. Johnny dusted off his GT1 and turned in a solid performance. He just missed getting the whole field to the 200 lap mark.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, July 14th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## TOM MAR

I had no slip up other than letting Johnny get within a half lap of me. AND BOOM !

jk JB


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> I had no slip up other than letting Johnny get within a half lap of me. AND BOOM !
> 
> jk JB


I try to be kind in my write-ups.

After all, Johnny is an equal opportunity "boomer."


----------



## Charlie D.

Darn I miss all the fun :freak:


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I try to be kind in my write-ups.
> 
> After all, Johnny is an equal opportunity "boomer."


Thanks, they were just plain faster, even Johnny.

I could stay even with most cars on about half the lanes, their misfortune kept me in the lead. But JT & Bob really got their troubles behind them & they checked out. All we could do was wave. :wave:

Everyone ran 4.3's but me,I did not have the speed but the car was perfect in handling & like you my hawk 7 was not always fast.




Charlie D. said:


> Darn I miss all the fun :freak:


LOL Yes you missed a good one, in fact quite a few. Now with Joel moving up to the last race & when you get back (& if Johnny will continue to race with us) ( He really ran one of his best races I've seen him run) We could have a full race with a sit out of locals in which anyone could win, when you get back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Johnny told me that Doc and Dennis might make the trip to race tonight


----------



## Henry Racing

Sweet!


----------



## Mike Latronico

*Hope your having a good time*



Charlie D. said:


> Darn I miss all the fun :freak:


Hope you and the family are having a good time see you soon. Mike


----------



## Mike Latronico

*Best slot car track in Florida.*

Just want to say what a great time Michael and I have on Wednesday and Saturday at Slot car raceway and hobbies. I couldn't thing of a better place to to race at. Now if we could only open a track in St Augustine that would be even better.LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike Latronico said:


> Just want to say what a great time Michael and I have on Wednesday and Saturday at Slot car raceway and hobbies. I couldn't thing of a better place to to race at. Now if we could only open a track in St Augustine that would be even better.LOL:thumbsup:



Thank you for the kind words about the shop. 

Instead of opening a track n St. Augustine, you could always move to Jacksonville. :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 14, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to Eddie Stilley and Darin Benson for serving as race directors.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Doc Dougherty - 191
2. Joel Hastings - 190
3. Darin Benson - 188
4. Nathan Pickett - 186
5. John Parks - 177
6. Jordan Eber - 159 (DNF - Wrong Car-itis)
7. Johnny Banks - 153 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson - 4.772812 on Black


Doc made the trip from Mims, FL to get a little seat time on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South. He was rewarded with a trip to Victory Lane after a race-long battle with Joel, Darin and Nathan. Joel had the sole Falcon 7-powered car in the field and used the extra coast to his benefit -- and to Darin's dismay -- on his way to the runner-up spot. And while Darin was trying to catch Joel and Doc, Nathan "The Georgia Flash" was working on catching Darin. In the end Doc, Joel and Darin were on the podium. Parks ran very well at times as did Jordan and Johnny. Jordan had a chance to run for the lead until the car he slipped up and watched Joel's car at the wrong time. A horrific wall shot into the Deadman resulted and the corner nearly earned its name. Banks got caught up in a wreck or two along the way which left him with a very distorted center section and a DNF for the night.


*Race #2*
1. Mike Henry - 202
2. James "JP" Snyder - 201
3. Eddie Broyles - 198
4. Eddie Stilley - 197
5. Doc Dougherty - 194
6. Rollin Isbell - 187
7. John "JT" Thompson - 128 (Handling)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.553934 on Blue

Youth was served. Mike Henry and JP slipped away from the pack and then dueled on the same lap to the very end. When time ran out, Mike had the advantage and took the Win. Equally good was the race between the two Eddies. Eddie Broyles was able to maintain his one lap advantage to the very end and grab the final spot on the podium. Doc took the transfer and improved his lap total in the second race with a Top 5 finish. JT was running with the leaders through the midpoint of the race until he found a certain green car just before the lap counter. Neither car was quite the same after that.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Rollin Isbell - 214
2. Doc Dougherty - 206
3. Nathan Pickett - 199
4. Eddie Broyles - 169
5. James "JP" Snyder - 50
6. Mike Henry - 205 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 4.055060 on Blue

I stole one. Mike Henry was pretty fast, but got caught up in a wreck early and changed cars (and later changed back to the first car), Eddie Broyles' car was hungry for gears and JP's car retired after two heats. Doc gave chase and got some valuable seat time to run second while Nathan found out that it doesn't matter how you get to the podium as long as you're there. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 18th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## TOM MAR

Anyone going to the retro race in Holly Hill this Sunday?


----------



## Charlie D.

Mike Latronico said:


> Hope you and the family are having a good time see you soon. Mike


Thanks Mike doing well, will be back in a couple of weeks. We have some great homestead in Jacksonville and you would be closer and we would still get to see you all the time.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Anyone going to the retro race in Holly Hill this Sunday?


I wasn't planning to go.

The only retro car I currently own is flexi-based and they're not running that class at Daytona. 

If I had retro NASCAR to run on the tri-oval ...... 

Might be a heckuva show. :freak: :drunk:


----------



## SCSHobbies

What is retro NASCAR?? I have a Champion Turbo felx - they are 20+ years old...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> What is retro NASCAR?? I have a Champion Turbo felx - they are 20+ years old...



But your T-Flex isn't made out of brass and wire.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!!




Brass and wire.... sounds like it will mess up the cross overs!


----------



## TOM MAR

Has the smoke cleared & the dust settled yet? Much more of this & we will have to hand out fire extinguishers. :wave:


----------



## Charlie D.

TOM MAR said:


> Has the smoke cleared & the dust settled yet? Much more of this & we will have to hand out fire extinguishers. :wave:


I want to:dude: hear about the smoke!


----------



## TOM MAR

Charlie D. said:


> I want to:dude: hear about the smoke!


5 cars on the lead lap at the end of 7, finish 209,209, 209,208,208 (I think) & JT was not racing.

Congrats Bob "00" Lee, on a Great Run & a lot a pressure.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Throw in that Nic won the first race with 200 laps and you really begin to appreciate how good of a night of racing we had. I'll try to get the results posted on Friday.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Throw in that Nic won the first race with 200 laps and you really begin to appreciate how good of a night of racing we had. I'll try to get the results posted on Friday.


Yeah, now he needs to buy a controller, or borrow someone else's. lol 
Yep Nick had an excellent run, after running red lane he was on a 202 + lap pace


----------



## Charlie D.

TOM MAR said:


> Yeah, now he needs to buy a controller, or borrow someone else's. lol
> Yep Nick had an excellent run, after running red lane he was on a 202 + lap pace


Like I said I miss all the Fun. I'm back in the US and a couple of weeks away from a race night. :wave: Can't wait :woohoo:


----------



## Charlie D.

TOM MAR said:


> Yeah, now he needs to buy a controller, or borrow someone else's. lol
> Yep Nick had an excellent run, after running red lane he was on a 202 + lap pace


Tell Nick I have a controller he can borrow when I get back.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 18, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, thank you to Eddie Stilley for serving as our race director for the second race. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Nicholas Thoroman - 159
2. Jadon Craig - 158

*Fast Lap* - Nicholas Thoroman - 5.101538 on Blue

Nicholas and Jadon ran with the guys from the second race and both turned in very solid and very clean performances. And, both of them turned as many or more laps than they ever have.

1. Nic DiRamio - 200
2. Ryan Edenfield - 197 + 8
3. John Parks - 197 + 6
4. Nathan Pickett - 192 + 13
5. Bill McDermott - 192 + 9
6. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 179
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 177

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio - 4.453647 on Yellow

Nic eventually slipped away from the field with a very fast car but wasn't able to get a big enough lead to feel comfortable. Congratulations on hitting the 200 lap barrier. It's always the hardest to do the first time. In the process, he missed a really good race behind him. Ryan and John ran the last few heats on or near the same lap and ran the final heat almost in tandem from the start. When the power shut off, Ryan was three-quarters through the donut and Parks was just heading under the bridge. The race for fourth was just as good but not quite as evident. Nathan "The Georgia Flash" - didn't hit his sit-out until the final heat. That meant that all he could do was watch Bill McDermott turn laps. And Bill was turning good laps. When the power shut off, Bill's car came to rest on top of the bridge while Nathan's marker showed that he had made it to a little over halfway down the top straight. Hawk is making the transition to the next experience group and turned in one of his highest lap totals to date and edged Pinkie who was probably "too nice" on more than one occasion during the race.

*Race #2*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 209 + 11
2. Tom Marlowe - 209 + 9
3. Buddy Houser - 208 + 18
4. Joel Hastings - 208 + 6.1
5. Chad Edenfield - 208 + 5.9
6. Johnny Banks - 201
7. Rollin Isbell - 195

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.288153 on Black

_*The Double Naught Spy*_ is on a heckuva tear! For the second week in the row, Bob spotted the leaders a lap or two in the first heat. And for the second week in a row, as many as five cars were on the lead lap as late as the end of the sixth heat. This week Bob was able to overcome the first heat and edge Tom for the win by less than two full sections with Buddy on the tail-end of their lap in third. And that wasn't the only race of the night. Joel and Chad each took their turns leading the race and easily could have won the race. When the power shut off, Joel was just over the line for Section 6 and Chad was just behind the line in Section 5. Banks had a very fast car (4.288525 on Green) and drove a solid race on his way to breaking the 200 lap barrier. I quickly found that the motor freshening (springs and brushes) I did since last week paid off and was able to run with the leaders early. But the car developed a stutter in the turns mid-race and is going to get a fresh set of lead wires just for my peace of mind. 




*Next Race ….. Saturday, July 21st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## TOM MAR

Results are in...


http://nascar.speedtv.com/article/cup-aj-allmendingers-second-test-positive


----------



## Henry Racing

It's sad he was a pretty good driver


----------



## TOM MAR

What is really sad is does the punishment fit the crime ? Look at what NASCAR did to Carl Long.


----------



## Henry Racing

Good point


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 21, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 191
2. Nathan Pickett – 189
3. Darin Benson – 184
4. John Parks – 182
5. Rick Tomlinson – 180
6. Nic DiRamio – 176
7. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 170
8. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 162 

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.672261 on Yellow


Good races throughout this field. Jordan and Nathan slipped away from Darin and dueled it out between themselves. Once Jordan gained a slight advantage, he never relinquished it and Nathan had to settle for the runner-up position. The best race on the track was the three-way dance for the final spot on the podium. Parks was the filling in the Shake-N-Bake sandwich as Darin took third by less than two full laps. Nic made a solid run in a class that he doesn’t get to race very often and along with Steve and E-Man, gained valuable seat time. Steve’s car and E-Man’s car are just a little tuning away from being really solid. 

*Race #2*
1. Mike Henry – 198
2. Johnny Banks – 190
3. Rollin Isbell – 189
4. Rodney Miles – 187
5. Jordan Eber – 185
6. Tom Marlowe – 128 
7. Eddie Stilley – 113

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.609303 on Blue

Mike Henry made it two in a row with what ended up being a very comfortable win when his two main contenders, Tom and Eddie, both had to spend time in the pits. That let Johnny grab the runner-up spot and I grabbed third. Rodney drove a great race and might have finished higher if he’d pushed a little harder early in the race. Jordan took the move up but couldn’t quite match his earlier lap count.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Tom Marlowe – 232
2. Mike Henry – 223
3. John Parks – 212
4. Jordan Eber – 207
5. Nathan Pickett – 185
6. Rollin Isbell – 197 (DQ – Changed bodies)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 3.788782 on Red

Tom’s car really woke up. Combine a good car and a good driver and you end up with a situation where everyone else can only chase. Mike stayed close early before fading back. Even without getting my body ripped off of the car, I don’t think I would have caught him. Parks made a rare start in Group F and showed that he still knows how to get a wing car around the track. Jordan succumbed to peer pressure – and then drove a pretty solid race. As good as Nathan’s GT1, NASCAR and GTP handle --- his Group F is almost that ill-handling.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 25th …… GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> It's sad he was a pretty good driver





TOM MAR said:


> What is really sad is does the punishment fit the crime ? Look at what NASCAR did to Carl Long.



AJ's only hope is for his "team of experts" to find that it's something relatively innocent in his diet or supplements that is showing up in his test.

Tom .... I agree with your comment regarding Carl Long. NASCAR definitely did a number on his career. Just squashed him.


----------



## SCSHobbies

We had a Heck of a Wed Race Night! :thumbsup: 
Hope to see everyone next week.  


Charlie I finally used the motor you rebuilt for me... it's strong. It gets in the 4.3x on most lanes. :thumbsup: the bad news is so does everyone else...
I hear you might make it back in time to race next week, be safe.


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> We had a Heck of a Wed Race Night! :thumbsup:
> Hope to see everyone next week.
> 
> 
> Charlie I finally used the motor you rebuilt for me... it's strong. It gets in the 4.3x on most lanes. :thumbsup: the bad news is so does everyone else...
> I hear you might make it back in time to race next week, be safe.


It was a rocket Charlie.
Yes lots of fun & 3 Full races with nine in the second race, 25 entries total ( I believe). 
The last race all drivers 200 laps or more :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie D.

TOM MAR said:


> It was a rocket Charlie.
> Yes lots of fun & 3 Full races with nine in the second race, 25 entries total ( I believe).
> The last race all drivers 200 laps or more :thumbsup:


Having withdraws can't wait to join the fun. I will probably have to run in the first race though, well maybe the second one.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 25, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to the 25 guys who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, thank you to Eddie Stilley for serving as our race director for Race #3.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Nicholas Thoroman – 156
2. Jadon Craig – 151
3. Andre Yost – 147
4. Jimmy Dispennette – 140
5. Mike Latronico, Jr. – 138
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 136
7. Drew Snider – 132
8. David Poland - 127

*Fast Lap* – Jimmy Dispennette – 5.273279 on Red

We had a full field for the first group and they provided very close racing and a lot of laughs along the drivers’ panel. Jimmy, Drew and David were all competing in their first race and had very respectable showings. Welcome to the craziness! Just like our past couple of Saturday nights, youth was served. Nicholas “Hawk Junior” Thoroman drove one of his better races and captured another Victory. Jadon stayed close throughout the event and drove well to earn the runner-up position. The third member of Hawk Racing – Andre Yost also had one of his better nights and had a big smile on his face on the podium. Tom Marlowe invited Jimmy Dispennette to come out and watch recently and Jimmy came back on Saturday and bought a car, box and controller. _* (Thank you, Tom!)*_ Jimmy got a little better each heat and turned in a very solid run for his first race. Youth was also served in the Battle of the Latronicos with Mike, Jr. edging Mike, Sr. by less than two full laps. Also brand new to slots were Drew and David. They bought cars, controllers and a box on Saturday and turned in solid runs in their first race.


*Race #2*
1. Nic DiRamio – 196
2. Bill McDermott – 192
3. Bill Show – 190 + 18
4. John Parks – 190 + 16
5. Nathan Pickett – 190 + 13
6. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 182
7. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 167
8. Ed Hoffman – 160
9. Ryan Edenfield – 126 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio – 4.399532 on Blue

An overflow crowd in this group and they put on a heckuva show. Nic made it two in a row in GT1 and led wire-to-wire in the process. Very impressive. The best race on the track in this group was for second. Bill McDermott ran well throughout the event but really finished strong to move around Bill Show, John Parks, and Nathan Pickett. That trio was then left to battle it out for the final spot on the podium. When the power shut off, all three were on the same lap and were spread from the entry to The Bank to The Deadman. Very close. Pinkie got off to a slow start and then got up on the wheel and clicked off some good heats late in the race. Hawk struggled a bit with a new body and fell a little short of how he’s been running of late. Ed Hoffman is from the Tampa Bay area and has made a couple of visits to the track while he’s working in the area. A gear issue set him back a bit but he still had a very solid run for his first trip to SCR&H. Ryan was running with the leaders early in the event and then ran into a handling issue that knocked him out of the race. He came back for a heat before deciding to live to fight another day.


*Race #3*
1. Tom Marlowe – 213 + 16
2. Buddy Houser – 213 + 6
3. John “JT” Thompson – 211
4. Chad Edenfield – 210
5. Rollin Isbell – 205
6. Joel Hastings – 203 + 18
7. Bob “00” Lee – 203 + 16
8. Johnny Banks - 200

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings – 4.280807 on Orange

The third group had watched and marshaled for the other two groups and knew that they were going to have to give it their all to match the racing we’d already seen. No one watching left disappointed. The whole field turned their fastest lap in the 4.3’s with two racers going into the 4.2’s. While Tom was working on his GT1 over the weekend I was teasing him that he was going “Bob Hunting.” I probably should have mentioned Buddy, too. Tom and Buddy were both fast and they were both on their game. JT and Chad both turned enough laps to win on most Wednesday nights, but Tom and Buddy just had a little extra. When the power shut off, Tom had about two-thirds of a lap advantage and claimed the Win. Buddy had the second fastest lap of the race on his way to claiming the runner-up spot while JT drove a solid race and had to settle for third. Chad’s car is fast! We were in a good battle for position until Obi Tom Kenobi used a Jedi mind trick and I hooked my controller up wrong. Once I corrected my mistake, I had to battle to get around Joel, Bob and Johnny. I finally grabbed the final spot in the Top 5 and Joel turned the fastest lap of the race on his way to edging Bob by less than two full sections for sixth. There was no dishonor in finishing eighth in this group as Johnny drove a very strong race and made sure that the whole field hit the 200 lap barrier.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, July 28th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Last Wed was great race night. I can not wait til this Wednesday. :thumbsup:


Track cleaning tonight @ 7!!


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Last Wed was great race night. I can not wait til this Wednesday. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Track cleaning tonight @ 7!!



Should be a wipe on/wipe off.

Woke up Sat with a flu bug, you know all the good stuff & I don't want to share, so I won't make it tonight.

Have Fun 
O.Tom K.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom,

I hope that you're on the mend. And thank you for not sharing!

Yes, it was wipe on / wipe off.



Thank you to Buddy, Hawk, Eddie and Nathan for helping Johnny and I clean the Hillclimb and the Orange.


----------



## bartx7001

Will there be any racing on the orange for the state race?
Jason


----------



## TOM MAR

bartx7001 said:


> Will there be any racing on the orange for the state race?
> Jason


Not only do I wish, but I wish I could be there if there was (Minnreg weekend) I really like the orange:wave:

But I cannot answer that.


----------



## SCSHobbies

GP12 on the Orange.... :dude:


----------



## Henry Racing

I've been begging for that for a while now Jason


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Jason,

I don't think so. We're a little concerned that people would stay away in droves out of fear.

Although ..... it is clean and glued.


----------



## TOM MAR

Are we racing Indy cars on the orange Sunday, or did I miss it?


----------



## Henry Racing

Tom you missed a lot this weekend

NASCAR was a crash fest 

H6 with the big dog arm was run in gtp and proved worth the extra setup effort

And Indy was run on sunday


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks Mike, I figured I did.


----------



## Charlie D.

OK the track is clean and fast ! Race Night To Night You going make it Tom. :wave:Felt soooo good to get back on the track looking forword to seeing everyone tonight.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!


Charlie was in the 4.33's last night...


----------



## TOM MAR

Charlie D. said:


> OK the track is clean and fast ! Race Night To Night You going make it Tom. :wave:Felt soooo good to get back on the track looking forword to seeing everyone tonight.


Glad You & Yours are back & Safely:thumbsup:

I will be there, but not sure if I will race.

Not contagious, but recovering.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom,

We didn't have quite enough to race Indy cars last Sunday.

I'm willing to shoot for this Sunday if we can get a quorum.

RI


----------



## Henry Racing

I say we run them instead of g12 in the state race!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 28, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 191
2. Nathan Pickett - 186
3. Jordan Eber - 184 + 8
4. John Parks - 184 + 7
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 163

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.609221 on Yellow


Johnny Banks grabbed a car with an aging Falcon 7 motor and then stayed out of trouble to take a relatively easy win. Nathan *"The Georgia Flash" *Pickett was running his final Saturday night of the summer and gave one of Eddie's _Fast Fords_ a strong run. Nathan did set the fast lap of the race on his way to a second place finish. Jordan Eber and John Parks ran on the same lap a lot of the race. When the power went off, Jordan was less than a full section ahead of John for the final spot on the podium. Hawk ran some very solid laps and now just needs to spend the seat time to smooth out the rough edges.


*Race #2*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 200
2. Eddie Stilley - 196
3. Nathan Pickett - 193
4. Mike Henry - 152
5. Rollin Isbell - 137 (Tires)

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.546935 on Orange

Youth was served again this week. JP took the Win and Nathan grabbed third and set the fastest lap of the race -- again. Fast Eddie broke up the youth parade with a strong run. Mike Henry had some issues with one of his backup cars while I had severe handling issues due to a poor tire choice.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Rollin Isbell - 203
2. Nathan Pickett - 202
3. James "JP" Snyder - 201
4. Mike Henry - 160 (Motor brush)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 4.054648 on Yellow

I stole another one. I think Nathan had the lone S16D in this field. The rest of us were experimenting with the newly approved Hawk 6 setup with a Pro Slot Big Dog armature. Mike Henry's was fast but hung a motor brush and he missed more than a heat rectifying the issue. I ran Johnny's car that we had experimented with most of the afternoon. It was quick early (4.124 on Orange) but gave up fairly quick and settled into 4.2XX laps. Nathan's crew chief did a little chassis magic just past mid-race and that allowed him to catch up and briefly take the lead late in the race. But with JP also giving chase, Nathan pressed just a little too hard and I was able to "rubberneck" my way past the scene of the accident and steal the Win.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 1st at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 1, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you racers who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, thank you to Eddie Stilley for serving as our race director.


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jimmy Dispennette - 160 (Raced with 2nd Group)
2. Jadon Craig - 146 (Raced with 2nd Group)

*Fast Lap* – Jimmy Dispennette – 4.937233 on Orange

Jimmy added 20 laps to his total from last week to win his race-within-the-race as he and Jadon ran with the second group. Jadon's car looked like it could use a fresh power plant but he drove a steady race and brought the car home in one piece.


*Race #2*
1. Bill McDermott - 187
2. Ryan Edenfield - 186
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 180
4. Ed Hoffman - 179
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 177 + 15
6. Bill Show - 177 + 9
7. Nic DiRamio - 189 (DQ - Car Change)

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield - 4.656320 on Orange

Bill McDermott ran a quick, steady race and brought the car home with a two-lap win. Ryan is getting his car sorted out and ran a strong race to grab the runner-up spot. Pinkie's car looks faster than the timer says it is. It was good to see Pinkie get up on the wheel and earn a podium finish. Ed Hoffman was once again in town from St. Petersburg and found his way to the track for a little fun. Hawk earned a Top 5 finish by beating Bill Show by track position. Nic had the fastest lap of the race but had to change cars when the original car came to a stop.


*Race #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 207
2. Chad Edenfield - 204
3. Johnny Banks - 202
4. Joel Hastings - 198 + 18
5. Bob "00" Lee - 198 + 4
6. Rollin Isbell - 197
7. Charlie Dube - 191
8. John "JT" Thompson - 123 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.335803 on Black

You could tell that there was almost a Full Moon because this race got a little loony at times. Buddy survived the lunacy and joined me in the 4.3's with a very fast car and hung on for the Win. The rest of the field all had fast laps in the low 4.4's and positions changed almost every lap. As the race went on, JT had a motor issue and I fell by the wayside with race damage, Everyone else put on a great show. Chad edged Johnny by two and Joel edged Bob by track position. It was great to see Charlie back from vacation. No doubt he'll shake off the rust and be in the thick of things next week.

*Next Race ….. Saturday, August 4th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin 
Jp was runnin a s16 big arm


----------



## TOM MAR

Mr. Wiz u have a pm


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Mr. Wiz u have a pm


Obi Tom,

You have a PM.


----------



## Charlie D.

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Obi Tom,
> 
> You have a PM.


OK I'm an old guy and don't know what a PM is or OBI. Don't know what happen to good old ENGLISH so just "kma"


----------



## SCSHobbies

lol (laugh out loud) pm = private message 


Reminder State Race 08/11 here!! If you need any help with stuff get with Johnny sooner rather than later. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Charlie D. said:


> OK I'm an old guy and don't know what a PM is or OBI. Don't know what happen to good old ENGLISH so just "kma"


U Now Have a PM


----------



## Charlie D.

TOM MAR said:


> U Now Have a PM


Thanks, like I sad i'm an old guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

And the Obi Tom was a throwback to last week when Tom did his Obi Wan Kenobi from Star Wars act and used the force to "make" me hook my controller on.


----------



## TOM MAR

Charlie D. said:


> Thanks, like I sad i'm an old guy :thumbsup:


Yeah, but you drive a FAST slot car.


----------



## Charlie D.

TOM MAR said:


> Yeah, but you drive a FAST slot car.


Thanks Tom now if I could only get the Driving part down right.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 4, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 191
2. Joel Hastings - 191
3. Charlie Dube - 183 + 5
4. Jordan Eber - 183 + 3
5. Rick Tomlinson - 181
6. Jimmy Dispennette - 161
7. Darin Benson - 174 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.718465 on Yellow

It looked like Joel had this one won. Then a slip here, a good run there and the next thing you know, Joel and Johnny are battling for the lead. When the power shut off, Johnny was in the Deadman and Joel was in the Lead On to decide First and Second. The race for Third was just as good. Charlie is getting his "track legs" under him and dueled with Jordan throughout the race. When the power shut off, Charlie was headed into the Dogleg at The Hole and Jordan was a little past Area 51. Rick Tomlinson hung close to Charlie and Jordan most of the race but couldn't quite find the handle on the Bojangles car but found a way to close out the Top 5. Jimmy showed some strong runs in his first NASCAR race while Darin fought a handling issue that eventually resulted in a car change. No doubt that he'll get things sorted out for next week

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 198
2. Mike Henry - 193
3. Eddie Stilley - 192 + 7.2
4. Rollin Isbell - 192 + 7.1
5. Tom Marlowe - 167
6. Mike Rigsby - 121 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.608845 on Black

Maybe JT was saving his FLA16D for next week. Or, maybe JT was practicing a Falcon 7 for next week. Only time will tell. In taking a rather comfortable Win, JT missed a really good race behind him. Mike Henry had the position in-hand and then slipped a couple of times just and Eddie and I were finding our stride. Mike was able to hold on for the Runner-Up position while Eddie and I dueled for the final spot on the podium. Eddie used the lane advantage (orange versus white) well and stayed ahead of me by less than two car lengths to grab Third. Tom fought and fought with a chassis that was determined to fight back and refused to handle like Tom wanted it to. Mike Rigsby was running with the leaders well into the race when he put the car on the hauler.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Henry - 238
2. Joel Hastings - 232
3. Jordan Eber - 229
4. Tom Marlowe - 227
5. Rollin Isbell - 222
6. Jimmy Dispennette - 185

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings – 3.788509 on Green

Mike Henry borrowed a car from Tom and then drove it to Victory Lane. Joel had built a not-so-comfortable lead before Purple and Black did him in. He tried to mount a late charge, but Mike had slipped away. Jordan borrowed Johnny's Rent-A-Rocket and gave it a very good run to claim the final spot on the podium. Tom found a little more each heat and once he got the car to handle a little better, tried to run Jordan down. I got the body to work a little better but still need to tune out a wheel hop that I didn't have with the previous body. Jimmy continued his night of firsts with a good showing and got stronger every heat. That's what learning is all about.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 8th …… GT1 by JK Products*

*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies will be hosting Race #1 of the My Series Fall Tour on Saturday, August 11th. Track will open at 8am.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 8, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you racers who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Nicholas Thoroman - 172
2. Jimmy Dispennette - 168
3. Jadon Craig - 158
4. Allen "Vert" Baker - 139

*Fast Lap* – Nicholas Thoroman - 4.610085 on Green

Jimmy had worked his way on the lead lap late in the race and then might have tried a little too hard. And that was just enough to let Nicholas slip away to claim a well-deserving victory. Jadon ran a very consistent race and stayed close to the leaders to claim the final spot on the podium. Very good to see Vert back to the track after a bit of a break.


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 194
2. Bill Show - 188
3. John Parks - 187
4. Austin Houser - 186
5. Steve Thoroman - 181 + 13
6. Nic DiRamio - 181 + 11
7. Bil McDermott - 131 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield - 4.499612 on Yellow

Ryan showed that when the car is right, he's capable of running with anyone in the room. In taking a relatively comfortable Win, Ryan missed a good race right behind him as three guys battled for two spots on the podium. When the power shut off, Bill Show claimed the runner -up spot and John Parks completed the podium while Austin came up just a lap short. Nic's car still wasn't quite up to speed and he found himself in a battle with Hawk for the final spot in the Top 5. Hawk got the position by less than two full sections. Last week's winner, Bill McDermott, had one of dem racin' things and wound up with a DNF.

*Race #3*
1. Rollin Isbell - 207
2. Buddy Houser - 206 + 19
3. Eddie Stilley - 206 + 6
4. Chad Edenfield - 204
5. Johnny Banks - 203
6. Charlie Dube - 198
7. Joel Hastings - 194
8. Bob "00" Lee - 66 (DNF - Motor)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.335907 on Purple

Bob's right ... these close races are nerve racking. Other than a little lost racing time in one heat, it was a good race. The Top 5 in this race all ran together most of the night. I slipped away and got the Win and Buddy got around Eddie in the final heat to settle the second and third positions. Chad was able to hold-off a hard-charging Johnny Banks as they rounded out the Top 5. Charlie is definitely beginning to regain his stride since returning from his trip while Joel's car decided to take a few trips of its own. Bob's motor is demanding some attention and will no doubt return to form soon.

*Next Race ….. Wednesday, August 15th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!* 


Who's going to knock Rollin off the top spot he has 2 GT1 wins in a row...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


I drove Johnny's car last night ..... it is _wicked_ fast!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Rumor mill just told me DZ and Biscuit are coming to race Sat night NASCAR and GTP.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 15, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you racers who made time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. Special Thanks to Tom Marlowe for serving as our Race Director for the Final Race. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 190
2. Bill Show - 187
3. Ed Hoffman - 182
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 180 + 18
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 180 + 11
6. Bill McDermott - 180 + 10
7. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 136

*Fast Lap* – Ed Hoffman - 4.508239 on Blue

Parks isn't too far from heading North for a few weeks so he turned up the wick and drove to the front. Great Win! Bill Show stayed real close for a good portion of the race before getting tripped up on the gutter lanes but held on to the Runner-Up position. Congratulations to Ed Hoffman for making his first trip to the podium at SCR&H. Ed has been working in the area but lives in the Tampa Bay area and races at _*John's Slot Car Garage* (great facility!)._ The best race on the track was for the final two spots in the Top 5 among three racers. When the power shut off, Hawk was in the Deadman while Pinkie and Bill Mc were separated by less than a full section. Very good racing! And, speaking of very good .... It was very good to see that Mike Latronico is on the mend and able to come out and race with us again. 


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 211
2. Eddie Stilley - 207
3. Chad Edenfield -203
4. Charlie Dube - 201
5. Joel Hastings - 196 + 18
6. Johnny Banks - 196 + 11
7. Rollin Isbell - 173

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser - 4.273509 on Orange

Buddy used a good combination of skill and luck to avoid the first lap melee and thin slipped away to a convincing Win. Very strong run! Fast Eddie was one of four racers with a fast lap in the 4.390's and drove a steady race after the first lap action to easily capture the Runner Up position. Chad and Charlie had a great battle throughout the night for the final spot on the podium. Chad had the advantage when the power went off and Charlie had to settle for fourth. Joel showed good speed and patience en route to edging Johnny for the final spot in the Top 5 by less than half a lap. 



*Next Race ….. Saturday, August 18th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 18, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 194
2. Rodney Miles - 190
3. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 170
4. Jimmy Dispennette - 165
5. Joel Hastings - 183 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.616959 on Yellow


Jordan was certainly on his game and eventually got away from Rodney to claim an almost-comfortable Win. Congratulations! Rodney set a personal best on his way to claiming the Runner-Up position. Excellent Run. Hawk got the final spot on the podium by out-dueling a steadily improving Jimmy D while Joel set fast lap of the race but had to take a DQ when the motor reached its expiration date.




*Race #2*
1. Mike "Biscuit" Bresett - 207 + 9
2. Danny Zona - 203 + 6.0
3. John "JT" Thompson - 203 + 5.9
4. Eddie Stilley - 197
5. Rollin Isbell - 171
6. Buddy Houser - 143
7. James "JP" Snyder - 23
8. Mike Henry - 88 (DQ - Changes Cars)


*Fast Lap* – Mike "Biscuit" Bresett - 4.390766 on Yellow

Biscuit and DZ made the trip to Jacksonville to get a little practice in in preparation for an upcoming ISRA event. And, they made the trip worth their while. Biscuit came up around a half-lap short in his chase of Tom's Track Record on his way to claiming the Win. DZ had to watch with anticipation to see if JT's Falcon 7-powered car would coast by when the power shut off. JT came up about a car length short as those two rounded out the podium. Fast Eddie had a good run on his way to fourth while I fought a gear issue, Buddy succumbed to a broken controller wire, JP had a car issue and Mike Henry kept hearing this Kenny Roger's song: _"You picked a fine time to leave me, loose wheel"_ 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike "Biscuit" Bresett - 224
2. Mike Henry - 223 + 18
3. Danny Zona - 223 + 11
4. Eddie Stilley - 213
5. Jimmy Dispennette - 62
6. James "JP" Snyder - 219 (DQ - Changed Cars)
7. Rollin Isbell - 157 (DQ)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 3.945025 on White (Buddy Houser's Car)

Biscuit Won his second race of the night in a tight race-long battle with Mike and DZ. When the power shut off, Mike was in the Deadman and DZ was just hitting the Top Straight as those two rounded out the podium. Fast Eddie's car was so fast that it ate a set of motor brushes and then slowed considerably. Jimmy showed great patience and turned some good laps before putting the car on the hauler while JP's car slowed to the point that he borrowed Buddy's very fast car to finish the race. I get the DQ and Idiot Award. 

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 22nd at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Track!!*

Track Cleaning Tonight (8/20) at 7pm.

Naptha, Gloves and Rags provided.


----------



## alpink

naptha is known to cause cancer in California so don't use it there!


----------



## Henry Racing

Everything causes cancer to californians


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank God, we're not in California. We'd all be done for.

Both tracks have been cleaned and glued. Thank you to Buddy, Chad, Hawk and Eddie for helping out.


Wednesday ...... GT1 by JK Products

Saturday ....... NASCAR, Group F

Sunday ....... JK Indy Cars


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Everything causes cancer to californians


It must be the water.


----------



## Henry Racing

Lol or the air


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


The track was cleaned Monday so it should be really fast tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Reminder Indy cars Sunday, at 2 I think.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 22, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jimmy Dispennette – 170
2. Jadon Craig – 163
3. Nicholas Thoroman – 160
4. Drew Snyder – 138
5. David Poland – 134
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 129 

*Fast Lap* – Jimmy Dispennette – 4.875109 on Blue

Congratulations to Jimmy for a solid Win. This guy just keeps improving every time out. Jadon stayed close to the leaders for much of the race. When Nicholas had a handling issue in a heat (or two), Jadon was ready to pounce and grab the Runner-Up position on the podium. Drew and David made it back for their second ever races and ran very well. Mike was headed for a solid fourth place finish until some issues derailed his run.


*Race #2*
1. Jordan Eber – 203
2. Bill Show – 192
3. Bill McDermott – 185
4. Jimmy Dispennette – 173
5. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 168
6. Nic DiRamio – 123
7. Ryan “Yup” Edenfield – 61 (DNF – Broken Guide)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.336297 on Purple

Jordan found a great way to start a vacation ….. go win a slot car race in convincing fashion. Bill Show, Ryan, Nic and Bill McDermott were battling for the runner-up spot early in the race until Ryan broke a guide and Nic cooked a motor. Bill Show couldn’t quite catch Jordan and Bill McDermott couldn’t quite catch Bill Show but the two Bill’s did catch spots on the podium. Jimmy took full advantage of a move-up and improved his lap total while Hawk closed out the Top 5. 


*Race #3*
1. Buddy Houser – 212
2. John “JT” Thompson - 208 + 19
3. Tom Marlowe – 208 + 11
4. Charlie Dube – 205
5. Bob “00” Lee – 204 + 19
6. Chad Edenfield – 204 + 8
7. Johnny Banks – 199
8. Joel Hastings – 197 

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.280361 on Orange

Buddy’s car is fast. Really fast. Tom, JT, and Bob all stayed close to Buddy early in the race but Buddy was able to slowly slip away. As often happens, there were plenty of races-within-the-race to keep things interesting for everyone. Tom and JT ran on the same lap a good portion of the race. JT’s borrowed car was beginning to slow late in the race and it looked like Tom would grab second until an untimely delsot caught a marshal by surprise and JT was able to slip away. The next race was for Fourth as Charlie, Bob and Chad ran on the same lap most of the race as well. Charlie made a late charge and grabbed fourth while Bob had a track position advantage over Chad. The final race was between Johnny and Joel. Both had very fast cars that didn’t want to always do what the drivers wanted them to do. Johnny finished a little stronger and edged Joel by less than two full laps.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, August 25th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Day!!!!*

*JK Indy Cars on The Florida Orange.*

*Raceway opens at 1pm. Race at 2pm.*


----------



## BOB LEE 00

I'm not sure who I tangled with in the last wreck but I owe them a big THANKS!!! LOL
My car car went from a hopeless 4.6 4.7 to a 4.39 !! I'm not real sure why but I will take it any way I can get it. I would really like to be in the 4.2s so feel free to hit my car again please.:thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

:wave: pick me pick me :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 25, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Crazy Lanes*
1. Tom Marlowe – 204 + 17
2. Joel Hastings – 204 + 3
3. John “JT” Thompson – 203
4. Eddie Stilley – 201
5. Buddy Houser – 196
6. Nathan Pickett – 190
7. Jimmy Dispennette - 169
8. Johnny Banks – 187 DQ (Changed Cars) 

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.499423 on Black

Other activities left us with a small but competitive group of racers. So, to keep things “clean” we ran Crazy Lanes ---- and that always sets the table for some long green flag runs. Tom and Joel used it to their advantage and along with JT slipped just away from the field. In the end, Tom had just a little more and took the Win by not quite a full lap. JT was a lap down to Tom but was on the same lap as Joel to take third. Eddie Stilley earned “Master” status by hitting the 200 lap mark but had to settle for fourth. Buddy had a little handling issue that dropped him to fifth. Nathan “The Georgia Flash” was in town to race in Sunday’s Indy Car race and ran very well in the NASCAR race. Jimmy D keeps getting better and ran a little bit better every heat. Johnny made a car change to try an experimental car and had to take a DQ.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Joel Hastings – 231
2. Johnny Banks – 226
3. Nathan Pickett – 217
4. Jimmy Dispennette - 199

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 3.726629 on Yellow

Joel showed that he can turn some good laps with his Wing car, too. Nice Win. Johnny finally got to run a car that he has loaned out many, many weeks. Ran strong, too. Nathan is always ready to race and raced well. I know Jimmy wanted one more lap. He’ll get it!


*Next Race ..... Sunday, August 26th ..... JK Indy Cars on The Florida Orange*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for the JK Indy Car race on *The Florida Orange *on Sunday, August 26, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies * in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to the racers that came out and had a little fun on a Sunday afternoon.


*JK Indy Cars*
_JK Cheetah 7 Indy chassis, Hawk 7 motor, JK Champ Car body_
1. Tom Marlowe – 211
2. James “JP” Snyder – 202
3. Nathan Pickett – 198
4. Rollin Isbell – 191
5. Jimmy Dispennette – 169

*Fast Lap *– Tom Marlowe – 4.230377 on Black

Tom has really taken to The Florida Orange and it showed as he dominated the race. JP tried to keep it close but found too many other cars to be able to apply any pressure. Nathan made the trip from Georgia to race Indy Cars and made the trip payoff with a podium finish. I was a little tentative at times and that just gets you in trouble. Jimmy D had a lot better first race on The Orange than most people. Impressed. 

Thank you to Buddy Houser and Eddie Stilley for marshaling and running the race button.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 29th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 29, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jimmy Dispennette – 170
2. David Poland – 140
3. Drew Snider - 137

*Fast Lap* – Jimmy Dispennette – 4.671789 on Orange

In the interest of time these guys ran with the guys that normally make up the second race. And they showed that they can hold their own. Jimmy took the Win for the second week in a row and David won the Family Duel over Drew to close out the group.


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 194
2. Bill Show – 188
3. Bill McDermott – 187
4. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 168 

*Fast Lap* – Bill Show – 4.499839 on Orange

Last week Ryan took a DNF and this week he bounced back to take the Win. Bill Show battled with Ryan for the lead for the first six heats before a few too many deslots left him in a battle with Bill McDermott for the Runner-Up position. The two Bills battled down to the wire and were technically on the same lap when the power shut off. In this case …. Show Placed and McDermott Showed. Hawk was running a rent-a-ride that might have been on the edge of too fast.


*Race #3*
1. Buddy Houser – 210
2. John “JT” Thompson – 208 
3. Johnny Banks – 206
4. Joel Hastings – 202
5. Chad Edenfield – 199 + 7
6. Charlie Dube – 199 + 2
7. Bob “00” Lee – 192
8. Rollin Isbell – 129 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.281698 on Green
*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.281756 on Orange

Buddy’s car is still fast and he combined that with a fairly clean run to take the Win. And, Johnny’s is just a tick faster but he had to settle for a very strong run to get Third. JT ran a solid race and overcame getting used for target practice with one of Johnny’s other cars to earn the runner-up spot. Joel put on another strong show and battled a “loose” condition to take fourth. One of the best races-within-the race was between Chad and Charlie. When the power shut off, Chad was in the donut while Charlie was just past Area 51 as Chad took the final spot in the Top 5. Bob’s car was strong. Then ill-handling. Then slowed. Then got hit and got really fast toward the end. Looks like the Double Naught Spy is on his way back. I did my best Cole Trickle impersonation and hit everything except the Pace Car. Eventually, I ended up with a little bind in the chassis that put me behind the wall.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, September 1st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Looks like there will be some extra competition at SCR this Saturday. DZ and Biscuit are planning at trip to prepare for the upcoming ISRA event in NJ.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

If you're bored or just looking for something to do in the air conditioning .... I'm going to be at the track from about 12:30 to 3:30ish tinkering with some stuff.

Kind of an impromptu Labor Day Test-N-Tune.


----------



## Henry Racing

Has anyone Tryed a 2 piece bite bar?


----------



## Mike R

What advantage are you looking for, Mike? I don't think it would be legal to begin with as the only modifications allowed to the chassis are to the motor box area and only those modifications allowed to necessitate motor installation or mounting. 

I can't think of any advantage on a Cheetah style chassis in having a two piece bite bar. I do know that some guys running on ovals custom make a bite bar by starting off with a piece of .055 wire and shaving it down halfway to .041 to let one side of the car flex more on turns. This would be legal as its a one piece bite bar. It's easy enough to make too. Chuck a piece of .055 in a dremel that has a chuck, or a power drill, and use a file to "machine" it down. Don't ask me how I know this:lol:


----------



## Henry Racing

It was just a thought for the Indy cars


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> It was just a thought for the Indy cars


Just Drive. LOL


----------



## SCSHobbies

Fun racing last night. Good Run Nick hawk jr, Bill McD, and Bob!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 1, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube – 189
2. Joel Hastings – 188
3. Jordan Eber – 183
4. Nic DiRamio – 169
5. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman – 157
6. Johnny Banks – 173 – DQ (Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.655377 on Green

Charlie has definitely shaken off the rust as he found his way to Victory Lane after a hard, race-long battle with Joel and Jordan. Jordan’s car feel off of the pace toward the end of the race but he still managed a podium finish. Nic had missed Wednesday’s program and gave his car a solid run as he continues to work on getting comfortable with the harder-to-drive NASCARs. Hawk’s car is fast. As soon as he harnesses the horsepower, he’ll be a factor to be reckoned with. I think Johnny tried a second car during the race but I’m not positive. That might have been the week before.

*Race #2*
1. Mike Bresett – 208
2. Danny Zona – 197
3. Rollin Isbell – 194
4. Eddie Stilley – 192
5. Tom Marlowe – 178
6. Mike Henry – 162 – DQ (Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Bresett – 4.335834 on Orange

Mike missed a really good race. It’s kind of fun to watch a really good driver with a really good car. The slightly smaller field made it a little easier to put up laps, but don’t take anything away from Biscuit for a very impressive race. Congratulations. Danny matched Biscuit in the first heat but gradually fell behind the torrid pace. I got to within a lap of DZ after about the sixth heat, but then tried too hard in the final heat. Eddie didn’t run the same car as the week before and was just a tick off of the pace. Tom fought handling throughout the race and continued to work on the car to improve it. Toward the end of the race, he seemed to have found what he was looking for. Mike Henry’s car did the opposite. It started out strong and then fell off of the pace leading to a car change.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube – 223
2. Mike Henry – 218
3. Jordan Eber – 209
4. Rollin Isbell – 206 

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.945787 on Red

Charlie picked up his second Victory of the night with a strong run in the GTP class. Mike Henry was fast but had a bad heat that allowed Charlie to create a cushion. Jordan borrowed Johnny’s car and found it very much to his liking. I thought I had my car sorted out. I guess not.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 5th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 5, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, Thank You to Eddie Stilley for serving as the Race Director for all three races.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Nicholas Thoroman – 167
2. Drew Snider – 148
3. David Poland – 135 

*Fast Lap* – Nicholas Thoroman – 4.773018 on Yellow

Nicholas led this race wire-to-wire. Drew won the Family battle to take the runner-up spot and David overcame a car issue but was determined to finish the race.


*Race #2*
1. Bill McDermott – 194 + 10
2. Bill Show – 194 + 6
3. Nic DiRamio – 193
4. Jimmy Dispennette – 181 + 6
5. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 181 + 2
6. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 178
7. Steve “Hawk” Thoroman - 176

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott – 4.445097 on Yellow

Bill Mc purchased the Ready-to-Race GT1 out of the display case before the race and then showed that he was also Ready-to-Race. Nice Win. Bill Show and Nic didn’t exactly just roll over and play dead. They were both on the lead lap with Bill Mc. When the power shut off, Bill Mc was in the Lead On, Bill Show was in the Dogleg and Nic was coming to the lap counter. Great race. Jimmy showed that he’s ready to step up and run with the next group as he bested Pinkie by about four sections in their battle for Fourth. It was good to see Bullfrog back on the track. He stayed close to Jimmy and Pinkie most of the race and was able to finish ahead of the a hard-charging Steve Thoroman.


*Race #3*
1. Bob “00” Lee – 205
2. Buddy Houser – 204
3. Chad Edenfield – 202
4. Charlie Dube – 201 + 18.2
5. Joel Hastings – 201 + 18.1
6. Johnny Banks – 200
7. Tom Marlowe – 197
8. John “JT” Thompson – 177 DNF

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.288943 on Green

Last week Bob debuted a new motor that got really fast right at the end of the race after a trip to the wall. Sometimes the stars and planets align just so. This week, Bob and Buddy showed that they were going to duel it out throughout the race. (Actually …. Almost the entire field was within a lap or so at the halfway point.) Of course, Chad, Charlie, Joel, Johnny, Tom and JT all stayed within striking distance. Chad, Charlie and Joel all finished on the same lap for third with Chad having track position to claim the final spot on the podium. Charlie and Joel both finished in the Dead Man and were separated by about a car length. Johnny was just two laps back while Tom’s car slowed during the race dropping him off of the pace. 

*Next Race ….. Saturday, September 8th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## TOM MAR

No my car did not slow. There was no point of pushing it.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> No my car did not slow. There was no point of pushing it.


Understand. I only got to watch the last heat or two.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 8, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 191
2. Johnny Banks - 188
3. Joel Hastings - 187
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 169

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.562074 on Yellow

Jordan had just picked up a freshly-commissioned hot rod and he knew exactly what to do with it. Drive it hard! And, drive it to Victory Lane. Banks ran second with a Falcon 7 that has seen its last race but was able to hold off Joel for position. Hawk's car is fast. Has almost zero brakes.

*Race #2*
1. Mike Henry – 202
2. Mike Rigsby - 197 + 16
3. James "JP" Snyder - 197 + 12 _(Raced in the first race)_
4. Tom Marlowe - 196 + 10
5. Bob "00" Lee - 170
6. Eddie Stilley / Rollin Isbell - 196 + 9 DQ (Changed Drivers)
7. John "JT" Thompson - 194 DQ (Changed Cars)
8. Buddy Houser - 98 DQ (Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 4.500163 on Green

The first heat of this race might have been one of the cleanest, closest, heats I've seen in a long time. I don't have the heat races with me, but it seems like it was Eddie, Tom, Mike and JT all within a section and the rest of the field was within a lap. Eventually, Mike Henry slipped away and got back on track with a very solid race with a new Ready To Race car. Congratulations on the Victory! Mike Rigsby grabbed the runner-up spot with a very strong run and edged JP by track position after JP ran in the first race to help even out the turn marshals. Looks like Tom Marlowe found some horsepower as he joined the both Mike's, JP and JT in turning laps in the 4.5's. Bob Lee fought back from a gear mesh that was fighting him and found a way to finish the race. Eddie's back flared up forcing him to bow out while JT's and Buddy's cars died early. 


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Joel Hastings - 236
2. John "JT" Thompson - 235
3. James "JP" Snyder - 233
4. Mike Henry - 231
5. Rollin Isbell - 230
6. Mike Rigsby - 41 DNF

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 3.788486 on Yellow

Joel, JT and Mike Henry all took turns at the point. Mike Henry fell back a bit and then tried to rally late but came up just short of the podium. That left Joel and JT to battle for the Victory. When the power shut off, Joel had the lead and JT was a ways back on the lead lap. JP borrowed one of Tom's cars and after Tom made some mid-race adjustments, JP tried to run down the leaders. He made it to the podium, but couldn't quite catch Joel and JT. I ran a few good laps but didn't drive well enough to put enough good laps together and was lucky to take a Top 5 --- and there were only six cars.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 12th …… GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

race night!!!


----------



## Henry Racing

Any word from Eddie stilley on how his back is doing?
Or on Eddie b.?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Any word from Eddie stilley on how his back is doing?
> Or on Eddie b.?


I talked To Eddie Stilley on Wednesday and he was still in a lot of pain. As in, pain to the point of nausea.

I owe Eddie Broyles a phone call. He's been working a lot of weekends in his new manager-in-training position. He might be just about done with this part of their training program.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 12, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, Thank You to Tom Marlowe for serving as the Race Director.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill McDermott - 200
2. Nic DiRamio - 196 + 18
3. Bill Show - 196 + 6
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 192
5. Ed Hoffman - 174

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.282124 on Yellow

Bill McDermott saved his best race for a night when everyone was "on." Bill Mc turned the fastest lap of the night on his way to taking the win. Nic got around Bill Show in the final heat by track position to fill out the podium. Bullfrog set a new personal best to take fourth and Ed battled through some mechanical issues to round out the field.


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 210
2. John "JT" Thompson - 209
3. Johnny Banks - 208 + 17.2
4. Bob "00" Lee - 208 + 17.19
5. Joel Hastings - 204
6. Rollin Isbell - 202
7. Charlie Dube - 193

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.289051 on Purple

Another very close race. Any of the Top 5 could have claimed the Win. Buddy managed to hold off JT for the Victory but the real show was between Johnny and The Double Naught Spy. After racing side-by-side the entire race, when the power shut off, Johnny was ahead by less than a fender. Joel stayed close to the leaders early before falling just off of the pace. Charlie got bent early and then got the car right but it was a little too late to compete for the win. 

*Next Race ….. Saturday, September 15th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 15, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Drew Snider - 145
2. David Poland - 139
3. Mark Murray - 116

*Fast Lap* – David Poland - 5.492820 on Orange

Three of our newest racers made it out to play on a Saturday night. Drew took a solid Win with Stepdad David as the runner-up. Mark ran in his very first race and drove a very good race.

*Race #2*
1. Jordan Eber - 196
2. Johnny Banks - 190 + 11
3. Charlie Dube - 190 + 10
4. Rodney Miles - 142 (DNF - controller)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.555211 on Yellow

Jordan knows what to do with a freshly built fast car --- drive it to the front. The best race-within-the-race was Johnny and Charlie. When the power shut off, Johnny had a less than one full section advantage. Rodney's car wasn't handling just right and it seemed to be a controller issue. 

*Race #3*
1. Mike Henry - 197
2. James "JP" Snyder - 195 _Raced in the first race_
3. John "JT" Thompson - 194
4. Tom Marlowe - 190
5. Rollin Isbell - 184
6. Buddy Houser - 94 (DNF - Motor)

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 4.547486 on Green

Mike Henry had it going on. The car was fast and he ran a smart race. Tough combination to beat. JP ran with the first group to even out the turn marshaling and turned enough laps to earn the runner-up position. JT closed out the podium with a good run. Tom was caught up in an early accident and turned good laps once he got the car straight again. I discovered that I should have started with a different set of tires and Buddy found that he didn't have the horsepower he wanted.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 226
2. Charlie Dube - 219
3. James "JP" Snyder - 212 (DQ - Changed cars)
4. Rollin Isbell - 205 (DQ - Changed cars)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry – 3.953798 on Green

Mike earned his second win of the night with a great run. Charlie battled a slight handling issue on his way to the runner-up spot while JP and I both took DNF's for changing cars.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 19th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Hillclimb has been cleaned and glued and will be ready for racing on Wednesday.

Thank you to JT and David Poland for coming up to lend a hand.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 19, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jadon Craig - 165
2. Drew Snider - 152
3. David Poland - 143

*Fast Lap* – Jadon Craig - 5.109895 on Black

Jadon drove a very good race and took the win by keeping the car on the track just a little better than his podium mates. Drew won household bragging rights by finishing ahead of David for the runner-up position.


*Race #2*
1. Bill McDermott - 201 + 16
2. Nic DiRamio - 201 + 6
3. Ryan Edenfield - 197
4. Bill Show - 192
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 184

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.382655 on Black

Any of these guys could have won the race. Bullfrog had one bad heat with worn braid and then ran with most of the leaders. Bill Show was just a tick off of the pace but was also able to run with most of the leaders. Ryan turned enough laps to win a lot of weeks, but this week he had to settle for the third spot on the podium. The race for the top spot was excellent. Nic and Bill McDermott swapped the lead back and forth and neither could get much of an advantage. When the power shut off, Nic was just headed under the bridge and Bill McDermott was coming out of the Bank. Great race!


*Race #3*
1. Buddy Houser – 210
2. Bob "00" Lee - 208
3. John "JT" Thompson - 207
4. Chad Edenfield - 206
5. Joel Hastings - 202
6. Tom Marlowe - 199
7. Johnny Banks - 195
8. Charlie Dube - 191

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.327991 on Yellow

Buddy is on a roll. The top half of the field stayed very close to each other and put on a great show. Buddy finally slipped away and won by a not-so-comfortable two laps. Bob, JT and Chad all took their turn at the runner-up spot. Bob and JT actually finished on the same lap with Chad just behind them. Joel rounded out the Top 5 with a good run while Tom battled through early race damage. Johnny and Charlie couldn't quit find the handle and eventually fell off the pace.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, September 22nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 22, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rodney Miles - 187
2. Johnny Banks - 181
3. Bill McDermott - 174
4. Rick Tomlinson - 173
5. Darin Benson -166
6. Mark Murray - 136

*Fast Lap* – Rodney Miles - 4.717922 on Yellow

Rodney had a strong run in the first heat and never looked back. Johnny gave chase and had a solid grip on the runner-up position. The best race-within-the-race was between Bill McDermott and Rick. Bill made a semi-rare Saturday night appearance and made the most of it by earning a spot on the podium. Rick and Darin hadn't been at the track for a few weeks while Darin recovered from a boating incident -- on dry land -- and had to shake off some rust. No doubt that they'll be back in form next week. Mark Murray made his second start and showed that he's quickly catching on. Now we need a few more kids to race with Mark on Saturday night.



*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 200
2. John "JT" Thompson - 199
3. Rollin Isbell - 191 + 10.9
4. Buddy Houser - 191 + 10.5
5. Jordan Eber - 171

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.608761 on Yellow

Tom might have finally found the motor / handling combination that he's been looking for. He also showed that he still knows how to turn laps with a 16D-powered NASCAR. JT's Falcon-powered car began to give up its brakes toward the end and that let Tom close on him coming into every corner. Buddy ran close to the leaders early and then had a bad handling heat and I slipped ahead. He was coming strong and was on a better lane at the end. Thankfully, when the power shut off, I had a couple of feet advantage on him. Jordan was very fast early and then found out that over-sized tires can just kill the handling.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._

Consensus was to watch the Clemson at FSU shootout.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 26th …… GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*

The fastest night of the week!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!!*


----------



## Henry Racing

Does anyone wanna get a couple teams to go run Bill's 2 hour enduro on november 10?
It's going to be hand out, trinity evil 9 motors with gt1 bodys


----------



## SCSHobbies

Yes Mike I want to but i need to wait another couple weeks to make sure i'm free that weekend. I mentioned it to Jordan and he was for it if he does not have to get up at 4am... I'm sure we can get atleast 2 teams.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 26, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. And, Thank You to Bob “00” Lee and Tom Marlowe for serving as the Race Director for some of the races.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Drew Snider – 149
2. David Poland – 139
3. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 132

*Fast Lap* – David Poland – 5.546514 on Green

Drew grabbed the lead early and never let go. Congratulations on grabbing the Win. David and Mike raced each other throughout the event. Toward the end of the race David was able to slip away just a bit to earn the runner-up spot while Mike filled out the podium.


*Race #2*
1. Bill McDermott – 204 + 7
2. Jordan Eber – 199
3. Nic DiRamio – 197
4. John Parks - 186

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott – 4.327917 on Green

So many guys have gotten so fast that it’s a little challenging to know exactly where to split the drivers into groups. We were a little top-heavy this week and ran a couple of guys that normally run in the third race in the middle race to even out the turn marshaling. Bill McDermott showed that the last couple of weeks have not been flukes. This week he upped his personal best and just missed edging Johnny for the outright win in this race. Jordan got off to a shaky start and then charged back to get on the lead lap before his car let him down. Nic was fast but seemed to have the Lexan® magnets turned on as he couldn’t get away from the incidents and accidents. Parks is back! Now that he’s shaken the rust off, maybe he’ll put the hotrod on the track next time.


*Race #3*
1. Buddy Houser – 215
2. John “JT” Thompson – 209
3. Chad Edenfield – 205
4. Johnny Banks – 204 + 11 _(Raced in the 2nd race)_
5T. Bob “00” Lee – 203
5T Charlie Dube – 203 _(Raced in the 2nd race)_
7. Joel Hastings – 199
8. Rollin Isbell – 168 (DNF – Accident)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.280489 on Green

Buddy had it going on. He checked out on the field and seemed to avoid the wrecks. Impressive Win. JT is on the verge of assembling the parts to give Buddy a good race. JT made a tweak this week that improved the car and it appears to have more to give. Chad took a turn in the runner-up position before falling back a bit. Then he came back through the field to fill out the podium. Johnny “won” the first race by track position and just missed the podium for this group as he would have been on the same lap as Chad. I didn’t note the finishing positions for Bob and Charlie so I showed them as tied and listed Bob’s name first based upon a quicker Fast Lap of 4.32 vs 4.45. Joel was just a tick off of the pace but nearly hit the 200 mark. I was running on Chad’s lap when I found an accident that flat-spotted the spur gear and locked up the rear axle. My fault for not looking ahead.

*Next Race ….. Saturday, September 29th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*The Fastest Hillclimb in the South ---- Getting Faster?*

*Big News!* Johnny Banks is pleased to announce that *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida* has selected Don Bryans to resurface, rebraid and reset *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* Once he starts, in approximately five short days it will be just about like having a brand new track. Work is scheduled to begin, Sunday, September 30th.

*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies  will* remain open during the work.

We will have a special, *IROC-style Parma 4" FCR *race on _*The Florida Orange *_on Wednesday, October 3rd that you won't want to miss. All you will need is your trigger finger. Please plan to attend as we believe it will be a fun evening.

*Note: *_ Since there will be workers in and out of the shop next week and it may be necessary to move tables around, please consider temporarily taking your boxes home. At the least, please move them to the area near the end of the drag strip. We cannot be responsible for anything left in the shop._


----------



## Henry Racing

We should start doing the Iroc camaro race along with the Indy cars


----------



## SCSHobbies

Hard to beleive the track might get faster... but I bet it does  plus it will look like a band new track. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

FCR's should be fun.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> *Big News!* Johnny Banks is pleased to announce that *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida* has selected Don Bryans to resurface, rebraid and reset *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* Once he starts, in approximately five short days it will be just about like having a brand new track. Work is scheduled to begin, Sunday, September 30th.
> 
> *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies  will* remain open during the work.
> 
> We will have a special, *IROC-style Parma 4" FCR *race on _*The Florida Orange *_on Wednesday, October 3rd that you won't want to miss. All you will need is your trigger finger. Please plan to attend as we believe it will be a fun evening.
> 
> *Note: *_ Since there will be workers in and out of the shop next week and it may be necessary to move tables around, please consider temporarily taking your boxes home. At the least, please move them to the area near the end of the drag strip. We cannot be responsible for anything left in the shop._


Sounds Fun


----------



## SCSHobbies

Update... Braid is off, track has been routed and sanded. Don was leveling the track last night starting with the top straight. Today he has a little more leveling then its primer and paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Update... Braid is off, track has been routed and sanded. Don was leveling the track last night starting with the top straight. Today he has a little more leveling then its primer and paint. :thumbsup:


Yep, here's proof...

View attachment 161217


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its IROC Wednesday on the FL Orange!!

You dont even have to bring your box... just your controller. :thumbsup:
Next we we are back to GT1 on they Highspeed Yellow Hillclimb! 

Thanks for posting the picture Tom maybe we can talk you into a daily pic update??? The plan is to have the Yellow back up and running for our usual Saturday NASCAR - GTP - GP F racing. Who is going to win the 1st race on the new surface?? :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

You don't even have to bring your controller ...... just use one of the Difalco Rental controllers.

Even if you don't race, stop by and check out the progress. We'll still let you pay an entry fee. 



SCSHobbies said:


> "..... Thanks for posting the picture,Tom....."


I'll second that!!





_IROC-Style Parma 4" FCR's on *The Florida Orange.  Tonight at 7:30pm.*_


----------



## SCSHobbies

Big Heavy cars on 4" lane spacing = lot of action! 

The Yellow Track is progressing nicely. Don was putting the 2nd coat of paint on last night i think he is going to Stripe it and clear coat it today and maybe start braid.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 29, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber – 187
2. Bill McDermott – 175
3. Chris Robbins – 174
4. John Parks – 159
5. Drew Snider – 143
6. David Poland - 140

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber – 4.655626 on Black

This was the last night of racing on the *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South* before it gets refurbished. It’s a shame that Jordan missed a good race right behind him. He checked out on the field and cruised to a relatively easy win. Bill McDermott made another Saturday night appearance and found himself in a good race thanks to the return of Chris Robbins. _(Welcome back, Chris!!)_. When the power shut off, Bill had just less than a full lap advantage. Parks made it back as well and showed flashes of his old self as he shook off the rust. In what I’ll call the Starter Division, Drew edged David for bragging rights.

*Race #2*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 197
2. Tom Marlowe – 193 + 9
3. Mike Rigsby – 193 + 7
4. Buddy Houser – 191
5. Rollin Isbell – 190
6. Mike Henry – 93 

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.499242 on Yellow

JT was in true Ice Man mode and gradually built an advantage that Tom and Mike couldn’t make up. Tom had fallen back early and then got the car right and put on a charge. He caught Mike in the final heat and finished just on top of the bridge while Mike was about two-thirds of the way through the donut. Buddy ran with Mike and Tom early but had a gear problem that dropped him back in one heat. I tried to catch him but ran out of time and ability. Mike Henry’s car was very fast --- once he changed tires. I think he might have decided to save the car for another day.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
We took the night off to clean the Hillclimb so that it would be ready for refurbishing. 

*Fast Lap* – 




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 3rd ..... Parma 4” FCR Enduro on The Florida Orange*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 3, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Florida Orange*. While *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* is getting refurbished we decided to run an IROC-style race with Parma 4” FCR cars with JK ’71 Camaro bodies.


*4” Parma FCR*
_ Stock Parma FCR, JK ’71 Camaro body, House Difalco Rental Controllers, 3-minute Heats_

*IROC-Style*
1. Tom Marlowe – 241
2. Rollin Isbell – 235
3. Chad Edenfield – 232
4. Jordan Eber – 231
5. Buddy Houser – 226
6. Ryan Edenfield – 221
7. John “JT” Thompson – 220
8. Johnny Banks – 217
9. Ed Hoffman – 211 + 13
10. Bill McDermott – 211 + 3
11. Bob “00” Lee – 210
12. Bill Show – 207
13. Charlie Dube – 200
14. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 189

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 5.109356 on White

This was a ton of fun. Lots of laughs. Lots of fun. Lots of racing. Lots of laughs. The folks that had run at least one of the JK Indy car races had a slight advantage in track knowledge ….. but Chad crashed that party and scored a podium finish. Tom, Charlie and Johnny did the car prep and bodies and made the evening possible. _Thank you!_ The cars turned out pretty even. White turned out to be a little better and Purple turned out to be a little worse but everyone had to drive everything so it all stayed pretty even. And, to keep everyone as even as possible with the sitouts ….. we started each heat over at the Start/Finish line. Thank you to everyone for coming out.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, October 6th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Henry Racing

I've been saying it forever!!! Fcr on the front track will be insanely fun but no one ever listens to the goofy kid from Bostwick!! Lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> I've been saying it forever!!! Fcr on the front track will be insanely fun but no one ever listens to the goofy kid from Bostwick!! Lol


Oh....we listened. You were right. It was fun.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*More Big News!* Johnny Banks says that the work is coming along very nicely at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.* Don Bryans has finished the resurfacing and is now gluing down the braid. Looks like *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* will be done sometime this weekend. 

This means that we will have a *Second* special, *IROC-style Parma 4" FCR *race on _*The Florida Orange *_on *Saturday, October 6th.* All you will need is your trigger finger. 

Please plan to attend. It should be as much fun as it was on Wednesday night.


----------



## Henry Racing

We should run gt1 or Indy tomorrow along with the camaros


----------



## Henry Racing

Whats the consensus on gear ratios for s16d big block and small block?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I've been using 11:36 on my small block S16D. I'd probably drop to a 10 for a big block, but I know guys that run an 11 with success and guys that run a 9 with success.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The work on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* is complete.

The track has been glued and should be ready for racing on Wednesday.

*Next Race ...... Wednesday, October 10th at 7:30pm ....... GT1's by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

"Race Night On The FASTEST Hillclimb you will ever find"!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## BullFrog

Had a great time on the newly redone track. Thank you.Can't wait to see and drive it with my new glasses.:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BullFrog said:


> Had a great time on the newly redone track. Thank you.Can't wait to see and drive it with my new glasses.:wave:



You ran great. Can't wait to see what you'll do with new specs.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 10, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 

*BIG Thank You!!* to John Parks, Charlie Dube and Tom Marlowe for their contributions and efforts to the refurbishing project on the Hillclimb. Don Bryans did a great job on the track.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jadon Craig - 154
2. Drew Snider – 142
3. David Poland – 140
4. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 121

*Fast Lap* – Jadon Craig - 5.163795 on Orange

This group has the distinction of being in the First Race on the refurbished track. Youth was served as Jadon and Drew led the way. It was close for a while, then Jadon slipped away. David and Mike had a great battle going for third before Mike had some car issues. Good racing.


*Race #2*
1. Bill McDermott – 196
2. John Parks - 191
3. Ryan Edenfield - 189
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 185
5. Bill Show - 183
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 178

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott – 4.499443 on Red

Bill missed a pretty good race. Parks, Ryan, Bill Show and Bullfrog all took turns at the runner-up position. Parks was a bit more consistent and edged Ryan for the runner-up spot. Bullfrog missed the podium but didn't miss the fun. Bill Show needed just a little more handling to go with the power. Pinkie made it back to the track! Looked like he was having a good time, too.


*Race #3*
1. Buddy Houser – 210
2. Tom Marlowe - 201 + 8
3. Jordan Eber - 201 + 6
4. John "JT" Thompson - 200
5. Joel Hastings - 194
6. Charlie Dube - 192
7. Rollin Isbell - 100

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.225899 on Red

Buddy adjusted to the new racing surface very quickly. Have I mentioned that he's really fast? Tom, Jordan (who joined Buddy in the 4.2's but had to settle for third) and JT battled for the remaining positions on the podium most of the race. Joel and Charlie battled for the final spot in the Top 5 with Joel finally gaining the position. I found a variety of ways to mess up what should have been a pretty good car.

*Next Race ….. Saturday, October 13th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 13, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*

And now .... it's even faster thanks to two new power supplies! 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 194
2. Rick Tomlinson - 184
3. Drew Snider - 155
4. David Poland - 120
5. Darin Benson - 183 (DQ - Changed Cars)
6. John Parks - 130 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.555162 on Yellow

Okay ..... maybe I should have put Charlie in the second race. He was really fast and did a great job of driving around the incidents and accidents. Rick stayed close for a while but eventually fell back. Darin and Rick battled on the track but perhaps only because Darin made a car change. Drew is quickly learning his way around the track and gets a little better every time out. Parks also made a car change but was fast at times. David missed some time getting some repairs but seemed to run better when he returned to the track.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 199
2. James "JP" Snyder - 194
3. Rollin Isbell - 193
4. John "JT" Thompson - 157 (DNF)
5. Jordan Eber - 147 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.445272 on Black

Tom found the new power to his liking. He wasn't alone. JP and JT both joined Tom in the 4.4's. JP received a little "professional help" on his chassis and came back to grab second. I had to do more chassis work than I had planned but stayed close. JT's car was good at times but he fought a controller issue and then a handling issue before joining Jordan on the sidelines. 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 215 + 15
2. Charlie Dube - 215 + 7
3. Drew Snider - 145
4. Rollin Isbell - 57 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 3.835860 on Orange

JP found his way to the top of the Podium by edging Charlie by less than half of a lap. Drew borrowed one of Johnny's cars and ran well in his first GTP race. 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 17th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Charlie D.

I want to thank the owners and operators of Slot Car Raceway and Hobbies for the true dedication they have to their racers. Thank you for the amount of TIME, MONEY and LATE HOURS it took to redo the track so that we as racers can come and race on a class A+ track.

With this in mind I am asking all racers to get behind this track and support it so we can continue to have a place close by where we can go to race and just have a blast!

Again thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 17, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jadon Craig - 161
2. David Poland - 148
3. Drew Snider - 142

*Fast Lap* – David Poland - 5.218540 on Orange
*Fast Lap* - Jadon Craig - 5.218882 on Green
*Fast Lap* - Drew Snider - 5.320392 on Green

Jadon led this race wire-to-wire. And, he missed a good race right behind him. David won household bragging rights by holding off Drew but may have lost a motor in the process. Good race to watch.


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 194
2. Bill Show - 191
3. John Parks - 180
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 179
5. Bill McDermott - 106 (Accident in the Bank)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott – 4.499494 on Purple
*Fast Lap* - Bill Show - 4.499572 on Yellow

Ryan Edenfield watched his young protege (Jadon) win in the first race and then went out and took the win in the second race. Congrats. Bill Show stayed close for most of the race but bobbled a couple of times too often. Parks and Bullfrog battled for the final spot on the podium with John eventually getting the advantage. Bill McDermott had been on a roll but found himself on the outside of Parks going through the Bank. It didn't end well for Bill's hot rod. He eventually returned to the race after spending some time in the pits.


*Race #3*
1. Rollin Isbell - 210 + 16
2. Tom Marlowe - 210 + 5
3. John "JT" Thompson - 209
4. Chad Edenfield - 205
5. Charlie Dube - 201
6. Johnny Banks - 196 (Raced in the Second Race)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.226060 on Black
*Fast Lap* - Tom Marlowe - 4.226736 on Orange

I made the rare trip to Victory Lane only because Tom had an untimely off. Our cars were close, but in the final heat he certainly had a better car. I was just happy to have battled back to be in the race after a less-than-stellar start. _(Tom, It was fun trying to catch you and JT. Thanks for racing me clean.)_ JT borrowed one of Tom's cars and might have had a little trouble adapting to racing a black car. It looked like two team cars at LeMans as the only difference was the yellow tape that JT had across the spoiler. Still, JT finished a very close third even though he had the slowest fast lap. Not that a 4.328 is very slow. Chad had a rough start and then the car really came to life and he joined the 4.2 club on his way to finishing fourth. Charlie also was in the 4.2's but had a few too many offs to battle for the lead. Johnny raced in the second race so that he could direct the third race and was in the 4.27's when he pushed the car.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, October 20th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The Hillclimb has been cleaned and sprayed. It should be ready for good racing this Wednesday.

Back to the old Koford Light spray glue formula this time.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SPHOBBS

Hi all,I am installing a small Ninco track in my Hobby Shop in Branford,Fla. I would like to see a Photo of your track. I ran slot cars 60 years ago and just found out that my old cars just needed new tires and they run just great,,but you cant run them against the new magnet cars LOL.wow what a difference the magnets make in the cars.My old cars are home made 1/32 scale. any advice you can give will be appreciated,Thank you Scott ,Scott's Hobbies,Branford R/C Speedway.For Me and some of my costumers LOL


----------



## SPHOBBS

Thank you Tom, Hope you all had a great race tonight Scott


----------



## Mike R

Scott,

One of the tracks that they have at SCR&H is an Oglivie built Florida Orange road course. It has the magnatech braid which we can run standard slot cars on, or the hard plastic body 1/32 and 1/24th scale cars that use magnets. Generally on the "Orange" with the 1/32nd scale cars, we can't run the tires that come on them too well, we use the Urethane rubber Super Tires that are available for about 96% of the cars out there. We usually limit it to two magnets and try to keep the cars almost stock. We did have enough racers to race at one time, but now, the 1/32 scale racers are few and far between. I still have all of my cars..probably about a hundred or so..mostly Slot. It, Scalextric, with a few good running Carreras in there. But we also use that track for running specialty races with 1/24th scale cars including a new Indy/F1 class using JK Cheetah 7 chassis and JK Indy/F1 bodies. The cars handle really well with a real light glue and are a blast to drive, and you actually have to drive them with no magnets.

The large hillclimb track, which was just recently given a complete makeover (new braid, paint, lanestripes, power supplies, etc) is a blast to drive. Unfortunately, unless you have a car equipped with a deep commercial track guide and foam tires, it won't run on that track, so generally the hard body plastic cars like Slot.Its, Scalextric, Ninco, etc. don't run on it.

Good luck with you endeavor. There are a lot of home racers out there that I'm sure would love to come to your track to race. Advertise and go after them. It's just unfortunate that the scale racers we had up here in Jacksonville just never came back to racing once Rollin and Johnny reopened the place, even though we have a grade A commerical type track to run the scale cars on.

Hint: If you start running races...set up definite rules before you start, and purchase a Magnet Marshall and limit the magnetic downforce you allow on the cars. Make the drivers be drivers.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 20, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Crazy Lanes*
1. Rodney Miles – 192 + 18
2. Mike Rigsby – 192 + 10
3. Rick Gibeault – 188
4. John “JT” Thompson – 185
5. Tom Marlowe – 183
6. John Parks – 172
7. Chris Robbins – 163
8. Eddie “E Man” Miles – 149 

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault – 4.444776 on Black

I didn’t get to the track until the last couple of heats, but it looks like it was close racing throughout the field. Congratulations to Rodney for taking the win in a close race with Mike Rigsby. Mike is a strong driver and car builder and it looks like he had a strong car. A few very pleasant surprises ….. Rick Gibeault made a return to the raceway – and to the podium – after a hiatus as did Chris Robbins and E Man. Looks like JT and Tom battled for fourth with JT taking the spot. Sometimes it can be as fun racing for position as it is for the win. These two guys have raced each other – clean – for a long, long time. Good competition and mutual respect. Parks must have had some car issues judging by the lap totals and Chris and E Man both told me that they were suffering some handling challenges. 



*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John “JT” Thompson – 240
2. Rick Gibeault – 199
3. Tom Marlowe – 193
4. Rollin Isbell – 183 

*Fast Lap* – John “JT” Thompson – 3.727486 on Green

JT smoked us. I thought this one would have been closer. I know that I had missed some time with a ripped out body pin, but I don’t remember what happened to Tom and Rick. I guess I was too focused on trying to fix my body. Sorry for not being a better race reporter.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 24th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 24, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 


*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group 1*
1. Mike Latronico, Sr. – 137
2. Rick Smith – 126 

*Fast Lap* – Rick Smith – 5.702493 on Orange

Our first group didn’t have quite as many entries this week so they raced with the second group. Mike took the win with a steady race. In fact, with a few mid-race adjustments, the car looked pretty racy. Rick made his first start and showed well. Charlie provided the ride and it was fun to watch Rick get a little better heat-by-heat. Looks like another strong racer for the future.


*Group 2*
1. Rick Gibeault – 193
2. John Parks – 189
3. Bill Show – 186
4. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – 168
5. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 133 (DNF – Motor Brush)
6. Bill McDermott – 161 (DQ – Changed cars & DNF – Broken Axle)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault – 4.449

Rick has very quickly shaken off the rust as he took his Hawk 7-powered car to the front and stayed there. Parks and Bill Show ran on the same lap until very late in the race and were rarely more than a lap ahead of Bullfrog – until he ran out of motor brush. Pinkie had a solid finish and a good time while showing flashes of horsepower. Bill McDermott ran the wrong car. Then ran Johnny’s car. Then broke the axle in Johnny’s car. Some days you’re the windshield. Some days you’re the bug.


*Group 3*
1. Tom Marlowe – 204 / 214
2. Buddy Houser – 195 / 205 (DNF – Lead Wire)
3. Charlie Dube – 194 / 204
4. Chad Edenfield – 191 / 201
5. Johnny Banks – 190 / 200
6. Rick Gibeault – 183 / 193
7. Rollin Isbell – 166 / 176

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.226161 on Black
*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser – 4.226412 on Blue
*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.227015 on Green

We lost a little racing time in one heat. When I compared the lap count in the previous and following heats, it appears that we lost about 10 laps. Of course, there’s no way to know for sure since there’s no way to know where people started the heat on the track. However, we believe that we identified what caused the issue. Tom had a very impressive run and showed that he has a car to keep Buddy in search of more speed/handling. Buddy was running within a couple of laps in the last heat when his lead wire escaped and sent him to the pits. Charlie couldn’t quite catch Buddy but still had a solid run and a podium finish. Chad and Johnny battled most of the race. Chad didn’t seem to have quite the same horsepower as he did last week, but it’s not like the car is slow either. Banks fought himself and held on to a Top 5. Rick took the move-up and couldn’t quite find the handling that had helped him so much in the first race. Speaking of handling. I was a menace. Finally discovered a bad solder joint on the motor. The car was real good once I fixed it for the final heat. 

*Next Race ….. Saturday, October 27th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*

*Note: Next week we will race GT1’s on Tuesday, October 30th at 7:00pm so that Racers can spend Halloween with their family*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> "......Hint: If you start running races...set up definite rules before you start, and purchase a Magnet Marshall and limit the magnetic downforce you allow on the cars. Make the drivers be drivers.
> 
> Mike R



Scott,

This is excellent advice. Magnet use can get out of hand real quick. They almost become an addiction.


----------



## SPHOBBS

Thanks very much for the response and the information I will keep all the info in mind thanks again Scott


----------



## SCSHobbies

SPHOBBS Bill Pinch in Melborne Raceway.biz has a wooden routed track either 4 or 6 lanes made for 1/32 cars but its not finished still needs paint, braid and power. I dont know if its for sale but its been there a few years and has not been used and its covered with plywood for pit space. He might be willing to sell it. It looks like it would make a great 1/32 track with magnatech braid. i dont know the exact size but prob around 10x15. Would be a lot less trouble than the plastic track and would look cool painted up.


----------



## Charlie D.

"Forgive all who have offended you, not for them, but for yourself."


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Charlie D. said:


> "Forgive all who have offended you, not for them, but for yourself."



Hey man, pass it over here


----------



## Charlie D.

MARK YOUR CALENDAR​
This week we will race GT1’s on Tuesday, October 30th at 7:00pm so that Racers can spend Halloween with their family


----------



## SPHOBBS

Thanks for the informat0on on the track in Melborne,Scott


----------



## Jordan Eber

Hey Rollin, 

Sorry i didnt get back to you yesterday...Saturday night was a drunken mess and i wasn't able to move pretty much all day yesterday. 

Go ahead and paint the cars whatever is easiest for you...


----------



## Henry Racing

Are we still getting a team together for bills enduro


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Jordan Eber said:


> Hey Rollin,
> 
> Sorry i didnt get back to you yesterday...Saturday night was a drunken mess and i wasn't able to move pretty much all day yesterday.
> 
> Go ahead and paint the cars whatever is easiest for you...


I did a couple. One's "okay." The other will never see the light of day. I owe you a body. :freak::drunk:





Henry Racing said:


> Are we still getting a team together for bills enduro


I think Buddy is planning to go. I'll ask him Tuesday night.


----------



## Henry Racing

Cool I'm still planning on going and ill be there sat I've just had a lot to do the last couple weekends


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Tuesday And It's Race Night!!!!*


*GT1's by JK Products on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South ..... Tonight at 7:30*


*Note: SCR&H will be closed on Wednesday, October 31st.*


----------



## Jordan Eber

Henry Racing said:


> Are we still getting a team together for bills enduro


I still want to go as well. What time is it starting?


----------



## Jordan Eber

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I did a couple. One's "okay." The other will never see the light of day. I owe you a body. :freak::drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...ok, thanks. I will be there on Saturday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Tuesday, October 30, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. We raced on Tuesday since Halloween fell on our regular race night.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Jadon Craig – 151 _(Raced with Group #2)_

*Fast Lap* – Jadon Craig – 5.218555 on White

We were missing some of the regulars so Jadon ran with the second group and raced very well.


*Group #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield – 200
2. Bill McDermott – 197
3. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 79 (DNF)
4. John Parks – 150 (DQ – Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott – 4.390559 on Yellow

Ryan drove an excellent race and was coming for 201 when the power shut off. That’s an excellent run. Billy Mc seems to be getting his car dialed back in after a couple of weeks of wall shots. Bullfrog’s proved hard to see so he decided to live to race another day. Parks tried a couple of different cars and found one that is really fast. No doubt we’ll see it again in the near future.


*Group #3*
1. Tom Marlowe – 212
2. Johnny Banks – 208 (Raced with Group 2)
3. John “JT” Thompson – 206
4. Charlie Dube – 205
5. Chad Edenfield – 203
6. Rick Gibeault – 192
7. Rollin Isbell – 121 (Accident)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.226349 on Orange

Tom’s car is fast on every lane. It should be a good race when we get him and Buddy on the track together. Banks car is incredibly quick as well and if Johnny gets the handling matched up with the horsepower, he’ll be a threat every time out. Still, don’t count The Ice Man out. Looks like he has a car capable of running in the low 4.3’s and that’s plenty quick. Charlie seems to be getting back in the groove now and stayed close to JT the whole race. Chad might have finished much higher if he hadn’t dropped a cylinder late in the race. Pretty amazing that the car was as fast as it was with a burnt wire. Rick Gibeault arrived a little late but ran strong when the car was handling. 

*Next Race ….. Saturday, November 3rd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 3, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rodney Miles – 191 + 19
2. Johnny Banks – 191 + 6
3. Jimmy Dispennette – 174
4. John Parks – 173
5. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 147 

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.499800 on Red

Rodney made it two in a row with a strong run. Johnny held the lead for a while but couldn’t hold off Rodney’s charge. Very good to see Jimmy back at the track. And, very good to see him with a good run as he edged Parks for a podium finish. E-Man fought through some handling issues that included an impressive roll off of the Lead –On without touching the track wall.

*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell – 193
2. John “JT” Thompson – 186
3. Joel Hastings – 178
4. Jordan Eber – 171
5. Tom Marlowe – 196 (DQ – Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.452598 on Yellow

Tom started with a very fast car and decided to “save it.” Then he put another very fast car on the track. I’d give him the win. JT dug a pretty deep hole with a controller issue in the first heat that he couldn’t quite climb all of the way out of. Joel had to make a tire change just before the race and was literally driving the tire off of the car. A fresh set of rubber will put him right back in the hunt. Jordan borrowed a car and a body that was pretty good once some in-race tweaking was done. Unfortunately it was too late to make a move.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rollin Isbell – 231
2. Joel Hastings – 228
3. John Parks – 219
4. Jimmy Dispennette – 196
5. Eddie “E-Man” Miles – 182 

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 3.850809 on Orange

I got a couple of laps on Joel early in the race and then worried about him running me down. Fortunately for me, Joel had his Lexan magnets turned on. Parks gave his wing car a real good run and got faster as the race went on. Jimmy improved so much from the first heat to the last heat that it was scary. He even said so. E-Man also got the car working very well at the end of the race and got everything out of the car that it had to give.


[



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 7th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Jordan Eber

Mike H.,

You still in for the enduro this weekend?


----------



## Henry Racing

Yes Definately I've been out for the last few week because I messed up my knee and some things kept me to buisy to work on my stuff but ill be there


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! Hope to see everone on the fastest night of the week! :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Good night of racing!

Thank you to all who came out to race and have a little fun.

See y'all on Saturday.


----------



## Henry Racing

Who's all going to the enduro


----------



## Jordan Eber

I dont think i will be able to make the enduro. I am going to the Gator game. But i should be back for the races at our track.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Good night of racing!
> 
> Thank you to all who came out to race and have a little fun.
> 
> See y'all on Saturday.


Lot a fun last night, the track is fast!!! Made my car look good. lol

Great seeing the 00 back in action along with Rick, Jimmy (Sat.), Nick & the Pinkster.

And mostly a Great turnout on the mid week stop. Might make it back in time for NASCAR Sat. night.

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Who's all going to the enduro


I know that there are Melbourne guys that are looking for a teammate. Go defend our honor if you can. 

Of course ..... come race with us, too if you can.




Jordan Eber said:


> I dont think i will be able to make the enduro. I am going to the Gator game. But i should be back for the races at our track.


I'll see you both places .... Gainesville and SCR!





TOM MAR said:


> Lot a fun last night, the track is fast!!! Made my car look good. lol
> 
> Great seeing the 00 back in action along with Rick, Jimmy (Sat.), Nick & the Pinkster.
> 
> And mostly a Great turnout on the mid week stop. Might make it back in time for NASCAR Sat. night.
> 
> Tom


That car is _*real*_ fast! But, the track didn't make your car look good ..... it was the new paint job!

You're right about it being good to see some familiar faces back at the track. And they all had good runs upon their return.

Hope you make it Saturday because I've seen your fast NASCAR's, too.


----------



## Henry Racing

Ill go and Ivan Stewart it and win the thing by myself lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Ill go and Ivan Stewart it and win the thing by myself lol


I love that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Track cleaning on Monday, 11/12/12 at 7:00pm. 

Rags and Naptha provided.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 7, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Jadon Craig – 150 _(Raced with Group #2)_

*Fast Lap* – Jadon Craig – 5.108816 on Orange

We were missing some of the regulars so Jadon ran with the second group and raced very well.


*Group #2*
1. Nic DiRamio - 200
2. Ryan Edenfield - 199
3. Bill McDermott - 196
4. John Parks - 189
5. Bill Show - 184
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 177
7. Ed Hoffman - 172
8. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 77 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio - 4.288871 on Yellow

Nic made it back to the track after a brief hiatus and showed that he hasn't lost a thing. Congrats! Ryan stayed close but Nic refused to slip up. Bill Mc just about has his ride back to its pre-nerf form and stayed in touch with the leaders and finished on the podium. Parks ran solid and along with Bill Show closed out the Top 5. Pinkie survived a bank shot and made it to the end and edged out Ed Hoffman for position. 


*Group #3*
1. Tom Marlowe – 213
2. Buddy Houser - 209
3. John "JT" Thompson - 208 + 12
4. Bob "00" Lee - 208 + 5
5. Johnny Banks - 205
6. Charlie Dube - 202 + 18
7. Joel Hastings - 202 + 17
8. Rick Gibeault - 201
9. Chad Edenfield - 199

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.274068 on Black

Tom and Buddy stayed close for a while. With two cars that fast, neither could afford a slip. When Buddy found the slightest trouble, Tom pounced and built a lead that Buddy couldn't overcome. Then Buddy had to worry about holding off JT and 00. JT was able to edge out Bob by less than a full lap with Johnny just three laps back. The next race-within-the-race was Charlie, Joel and Rick. Charlie edged Joel by less than a full section while Rick was less than a full lap behind. Chad's motor lost a motor spring retainer which left him limping along at less than full power.

*Next Race ….. Saturday, November 10th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 10, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 195
2. Jordan Eber - 189
3. Johnny Banks - 188
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 164
5. Drew Snider - 159
6. David Poland - 140
7. John Parks - 166 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.507812 on Purple

Charlie and Jordan started out in a battle that Charlie ended up winning relatively comfortably. That left Jordan to worry about holding off Johnny for the runner up spot. Pinkie was able to make a rare Saturday night appearance and grabbed a Top 5 finish. Drew won household bragging rights over David while Parks had to take a DQ for changing cars.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 198
2. James "JP" Snyder - 194
3. Rick Gibeault - 188
4. Rollin Isbell - 185 + 7.2
5. Rodney Miles - 185 + 7.1
6. Mike Rigsby - 107 (DNF)
7. Bob "00" Lee - 63 (DNF - Accident)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.453067 on Black

JT showed JP that age and wisdom can still gain an edge over youth and enthusiasm. The Ice Man kept his car on and took a nice win. In fact, we lost about 15 seconds in one heat. Rick worked on his car throughout the race and got the car pretty good at the end. I had a rough first heat and then tried to catch Rodney. When Rodney paused to let JP go, I was able to slip by. It wasn't for the win, but it was still racing! 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube - 226
2. Rick Gibeault - 206
3. Rodney Miles - 197
4. Rollin Isbell - 74 (DNF - Accident)
5. James "JP" Snyder - 205 (DNF & DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.007390 on Yellow

Charlie dominated this race. Nice win! Rick ran well but fought a handling issue while Rodney was shaking down a new car. I found the wall while JP borrowed one of Charlie's cars for the second half of the race.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 14th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Track cleaning on Monday, 11/12/12 at 7:00pm.
> 
> Rags and Naptha provided.



Bumpity.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thanks go out to Rick, Buddy, Tom, Chad and Chase for giving Johnny a hand in getting both tracks cleaned and prepped for racing.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track is clean and ready!!

This Sunday 11-18-12 RETRO Racing Returns to Jax!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Track is clean and ready!!
> 
> This Sunday 11-18-12 RETRO Racing Returns to Jax!! :thumbsup:


Both tracks are _FAST !!!_


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Perfect Weather for Race Night!!


----------



## TOM MAR

*FAST!!!*


:wave:


----------



## BullFrog

If you notice the supply of Audi bodies has dwindled lately.I keep on trying new colors so I can see my car.I tries Candle Apple Green-No. Tried Purle and silve nope. So I settled on flo. Yellow . I gave the bodyfor Johnny to get it mounted Tuesday night. Buddy mounted it-thank You.
Show up early for me Wed. evening and turn my car into tech. They call me to the track and I go to pick up my car and it's not there.There is another Yellow car in tech but it's not mine.Mine is on purple lane but I'm in blue.I seems Johnny has my car in his lane.We swictched and wouldn't you know it 3 times last night we were in the lanes next to each other.I got confused only once but I can't tell you about how many times Johnny got confused and drove the wrong car.
We the supply of Audi bodies is now one less body-again.thought about doing chrome-nope that what Johnny had. I'm going with Gold (Johnny). I know Tom is in the other group. Wait, Johnny's painting one gold to sell me another new body for the day before Turkey day.
Looking foward to this coming Wed. Night for the annual dinner race. Please Johnny no Gold car for you!
I did have fun time with my Yellow car see you later.........:wave:


----------



## TOM MAR

No bodies for retro flexi ?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 14, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Joel Hastings – 207
2. Johnny Banks – 205
3. Rick Gibeault – 196
4. Bill Show – 191
5. Bill “Bullfrog” Fraden – 186
6. Bill McDermott – 156 (DNF)
7. Jimmy Dispennette – 136 (DNF) 

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.281171 on Black
*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings – 4.281584 on Black

Everyone in the room was, as Tom said, *Fast*. It made it tricky to figure out how to set the fields. Johnny jumped out to the early lead but got his car confused with Bullfrog’s and it didn’t seem to handle quite the same after the wall shot. That was all the opening that Joel needed because he car was just as fast as Johnny’s. In the end, Joel had two laps over Johnny. Rick made the podium by running a good race and stayed close but didn’t quite have the horsepower/handling combo to chase down Johnny Bill Show had one heat with the “yips” and fell just off of the pace but won the “Race of the Three Bills”. Bullfrog found a fluorescent car to his liking and gave it a good run. Bill Mc has just about got his car back to where it was before the wall shot a few weeks ago. A little more time in the pits and it should be good again. Jimmy got bent. Not in an alcoholic kind of way. Just bent up.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 211 + 11
2. Buddy Houser – 211 + 10
3. Chad Edenfield – 207 + 16
4. Charlie Dube – 207 + 5
5. Rollin Isbell – 162 (DNF – Motor)
6. John “JT” Thompson – 137 (DNF – Controller Trigger)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell – 4.226144 on Black

Obviously Joel and Johnny would have fit right in in this group as well. Tom and Buddy put on a good show and raced each other clean the whole night. When the power shut off for the final time, Tom had the advantage. Buddy had to settle for second and these two missed a good race right behind them as Chad and Charlie also finished on the same lap (and would have had Joel on their lap). Chad had track position and claimed the final spot on the podium. I _had_ a really good car. Even had a new chassis (could probably use one less guide spacer) for the night. In fact, the car was much better than the driver – again – before the armature smoked. I can’t complain about the longevity of the Hawk 6. That’s the first Hawk 6 that I built approximately one year ago and it’s been consistently fast. In fact, it’s final full lap was in the 4.3’s. JT was trying to get every ounce of speed out of his car. Apparently, even a Parma trigger can only take so much as it broke. 


*Next Race ….. Saturday, November 17th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*

*Gator Region Retro Racing (part of the IRRA™) races are Sunday, November 18th at 10:00am*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> No bodies for retro flexi ?



I'm in the same boat.

Expected them in Thursday. Still didn't arrive on Friday.

They don't come from Crawley (he doesn't carry Outisight). 

Working on Plan C.


----------



## TOM MAR

Just talked to Rollin, bodies on the way. Around 9PM tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

One more day til the big Wed Night GT1 Pre Thanksgiving Feast and Race!!!

Hope to see everyone especially the guys who dont always get to make it on Wed nights. :hat:


----------



## Henry Racing

I won't be able to make it they're making us work


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Bring something if you'd like to. Even if you don't bring anything .... show up and eat and race. There's always plenty.

We have plates, plastic-ware and paper towels.

Buddy's bringing the spaghetti.
I'm bringing the garlic bread.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! Come early so we can eat 1st!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Happy Thanksgiving!

I'm very thankful to have so many good friends to race with.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanksgiving was fun but I'm ready to get back to racing! See yall Wed night for GT1's.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Finally Race Night!!



Also there are plans for a special race in the works for 12/9!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Enduro Race Sunday 12/09

Entry Fee: $40 per team - includes 2 handout motors
Team : 2-3 man teams – each team must have a turn marshal at all times
Time: Motor hand out 1pm. Tech in 1:20. Race Starts @1:30
** 5 ½ mins on 2 mins off twice around (2hrs) 20 min break at the ½ way point

Cars: Either GT1 or GTP (we are working on a sponsor – we will know very soon)
Flexi type 1/8th or 3/32nd axle 48p or 64p gears.
Hand out motors?? (we are working on a sponsor – we will know very soon)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 21, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* Before the race, we had our Annual Pre-Thanksgiving Feast. Everything from fried chicken to spaghetti --- and it was all _good_.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill McDermott - 204
2. Rick Gibeault - 199
3. John Parks - 196
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 187
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 182
6. David Pound - 148

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.334006 on Black

Bill McDermott showed that he just about has his little hot rod back to where it used to be .... running up front .... as he earned the W. Rick just missed the double century mark but did set the fast lap of the race on his way to the runner-up position. Parks wasn't too far behind and showed plenty of horsepower along the way. Bullfrog had a solid outing and battled with Pinkie for position through a good portion of the race before easing into a comfortable advantage. David ran some solid heats as he got the opportunity to race with a more-experienced group of drivers.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe – 215
2. Chad Edenfield - 207 + 6.4
3. Buddy Houser - 207 + 6.2
4. John "JT" Thompson - 207 + 5.9
5. Jordan Eber - 206
6. Johnny Banks - 201 (raced in the first race)
7. Rollin Isbell - 200
8. Terry Tawney - 191
9. Bob "00" Lee - 159 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.226033 on Purple

Tom missed a heckuva race. As in, he averaged an extra lap per heat. As in, he was knocking on the door of the track record. Excellent run. The excitement was the four guys right behind Tom. When the power shut off Chad, Buddy and JT were all in the vicinity of the Dog Leg. Chad had a couple of car lengths over Buddy who had just a few car lengths over JT. Oh, and Jordan was less than a full lap behind them which meant there were four racers on the same lap for second. Johnny ran in the first race and bested my effort by a lap. Terry "The Florida Legend" Tawney made the trip up from Cocoa and found the newly reconditioned track to his liking. He also found out that he needed just a bit more horsepower. _Thanks for making the trip. It's always fun to race with you._ Bob had some handling issues and decided to withdraw and live to race another day.


*Next Race ….. Saturday, November 24th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 28, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* 

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 178
2. Jadon Craig - 172
3. Drew Snider - 158
4. David Poland - 149

*Fast Lap* – Steve Thoroman - 4.882363 on Black

It was good to see Steve back at the track. Hawk had been laid up with a bum shoulder for a while and finally felt well enough to race a little. And race he did as he took the Win. Jadon turned his personal best and grabbed the runner-up spot. Drew won the La Mesa bragging rights with an advantage over David.

*Race #2*
1. John Parks - 202 + 8
2. Ryan Edenfield - 201 
3. Bill Show - 195 + 10
4. Bil McDermott - 195 + 8
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 187
6. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 126 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.344347 on Black

Parks, Johnny Banks (scored in the third group) and Ryan battled each other for the top spot throughout the race. When the power shut off for the final time, Parks had a slim advantage over Johnny and just less than a full lap over Ryan. The next excellent race-within-the-race was between the two Bill's. Bill Show's car came to a rest at the top of the Lead-On while Bill McDermott's car came to a rest about half way through the Donut. Pinkie improved his lap count from the previous win on his way to securing a Top 5 finish. Hawk took the move-up and then found some handling issues that eventually sidelined him for the evening.

*Race #3*
1. Tom Marlowe - 214
2. John "JT" Thompson - 211
3. Rick Gibeault - 208
4. Charlie Dube - 203
5. Joel Hastings - 202 + 12
6. Johnny Banks - 202 + 7 (raced in the second race)
7. Rollin Isbell - 200
8. Buddy Houser - 139 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.225944 on Purple


Tom made it two in a row with another impressive number of laps. JT brought out a new body (that got crinkled before it completed its first race lap) and turned enough laps to win most weeks but had to settle for runner-up in this race. Rick Gibeault turned very impressive laps - including the fast lap of the race - on his way to a personal best and the final spot on the podium. Charlie made it to the track even after having "minor" hand surgery earlier in the day. Thankfully, it was his non-driving hand. He was able to outpace Joel and Johnny by less than a full lap after a seesaw battle. Joel edged Johnny by track position for the final spot in the Top 5 and I found another 200 lap run in a car that's proving to be just fast enough to get beat. Buddy ran his "other" car because it didn't need new tires. Turned out it did need a new trip to the chassis jig.



*Next Race ….. Saturday, December 1st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## TOM MAR

Say what you want the FIRST NASCAR race was Impressive! I have NEVER turn marshaled the dead man turn & retrieved only FOUR cars through all 8 heats!

GREAT Driving Guys!

Thank You Jordan for the loaner. It is a Rocket!

Oh yes I guess my cable company got my message.

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Say what you want the FIRST NASCAR race was Impressive! I have NEVER turn marshaled the dead man turn & retrieved only FOUR cars through all 8 heats!
> 
> GREAT Driving Guys!
> 
> Thank You Jordan for the loaner. It is a Rocket!
> 
> Oh yes I guess my cable company got my message.
> 
> Tom


Agreed. The first race was a pretty easy race to direct.

Don't take any @%$ off of the cable company.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 1, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 197
2. James "JP" Snyder - 195
3. Johnny Banks - 191
4. Joel Hastings - 187
5. Rick Tomlinson - 185
6. John Parks - 96 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.499368 on Green

This was an excellent race. Guys got into a groove fairly quick and started turning laps. Not that the whole race was a thing of beauty .... there were a couple of bank shots and Johnny did drive the wrong car once. Still, it was fun to watch and easy to direct. Jordan set a personal best with his NASCAR and took a hard-fought Win. JP struggled a little early but then got it all working and began turning fast laps and tried to catch Jordan. JP came up a little short but made it interesting. Banks stayed with the other two guys on the podium for most of the race before driving the wrong car in the wrong corner. Joel kept his "coaster" close early but was giving up just a little too much horsepower to compete for a podium finish. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson made it to the track without his drafting partner and had some strong heats once he shook off some of the rust. Parks tried a few different cars and couldn't quite find one to his liking. There's always next week.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 204
2. Buddy Houser - 201
3. Rick Gibeault - 197
4. Rollin Isbell - 193
5. Mike Rigsby - 129 (DNF)
6. Tom Marlowe - 206 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Tom Marlowe - 4.335740 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.499576 on Blue
*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.499639 on Purple

JT got the win with the combination of a fast car and solid driving. Nothing too new for The Ice Man. Buddy took the runner-up spot and broke the Double Century mark with a car that he insisted was too slow but was good enough to outpace Rick Gibeault who had one of the fastest cars on the track. I had time on Saturday to repair some previous race tweaks and after the second heat, had "Danica" dialed in pretty well --- until a series of "endos" from the donut to the dogleg to the floor. Mike Rigsby was running within a lap or two of the lead when he was caught up in a wreck that led to a trip back to the garage. All of that being said .... the rest-of-the-story of this race might have been Tom's "Rent-A-Racer." Tom's motor finally wore through the comm to the plastic and came to a halt very early in the race. So .... he borrowed Jordan's car that had won the first race and then proceeded to turn laps in the 4.3's on nearly every lane. It is fun to watch a talented driver with a really good car.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Tom Marlowe - 241 + 10
2. John "JT" Thompson - 241 + 9
3. Rick Gibeault - 239
4. Buddy Houser - 228
5. Joel Hastings - 223
6. Rollin Isbell - 149 (DNF - Body)
7. Mike Rigsby - 83 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 3.616482 on Red

A handful of racers took their turn at the front in this very fast race. Everyone's *Fast Lap* was in the 3.78's or lower. Then Joel's car began to slide back just a bit and Mike withdrew leaving Tom, JT and Rick to battle it out. The last heat was pretty amazing. Tom and JT were just a couple of lanes apart and ran nearly side-by-side the entire heat. When the power shut off, Tom had a lead of less than a full section and the Victory over JT. Rick was close enough that he was in position to strike if the two leaders had pushed each other into making a mistake. Not tonight. Buddy turned in a second solid race of the the night and stayed ahead of Joel as they closed out the Top 5. I found a way to rip out a body pin that left the body flopping around and decided to put it back in the hauler.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 5th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*It's Race Day!!!*


Reminder:
This Sunday 12/09 - GTP Eduro with handout motors. 2-3 man teams. If you are looking to join or build a team call Johnny at the shop. :thumbsup:

Rules: flexi chassis - handout motor - 1/8 or 3/32 axle/gears - GTP body. Must have 1 turn marshal at all times. 

Entry Fee: $40 per team and it includes 1 handout motor. 
Shop will open at 10am and Motor Handout will be at 1pm Tech in will be 1:20pm.


----------



## Mike R

Ummm....

This may be a silly question. But if the shop is going to open at 10AM, and we don't get the handout motors until 1 PM, and tech is at 1:20 PM, what are we doing between 10 AM and 1 PM?? Without the proper motor to go into the car what can we test? Certainly can't use a Big Block or a Hawk 6 with a Big Dog arm because thats another bag of cats altogether. And why do we get only 20 minutes with the handout motor? If someone wanted to get rid of the crap brushes and springs that it comes with and put in some good stuff, there is no time to run it on a power supply to seat them in. That 20 minutes gives you just enough time to get the motor soldered in properly....and then you are only guessing at a gear ratio. Need more thinking on this folk....or do we buy another "like" motor and experiment with it ahead of time??? Is that the plan there????


----------



## Jordan Eber

Anybody need a teammate for the enduro on Sunday?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Jordan is on my Team :thumbsup::thumbsup: Team Green

Good questions Mike i will check.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> Ummm....
> 
> This may be a silly question. But if the shop is going to open at 10AM, and we don't get the handout motors until 1 PM, and tech is at 1:20 PM, what are we doing between 10 AM and 1 PM?? Without the proper motor to go into the car what can we test? Certainly can't use a Big Block or a Hawk 6 with a Big Dog arm because thats another bag of cats altogether. And why do we get only 20 minutes with the handout motor? If someone wanted to get rid of the crap brushes and springs that it comes with and put in some good stuff, there is no time to run it on a power supply to seat them in. That 20 minutes gives you just enough time to get the motor soldered in properly....and then you are only guessing at a gear ratio. Need more thinking on this folk....or do we buy another "like" motor and experiment with it ahead of time??? Is that the plan there????


Mike ... excellent points. I'll talk to Buddy and Johnny tonight. Seems like handout could be a little earlier. 



Jordan Eber said:


> Anybody need a teammate for the enduro on Sunday?


Jordan ... I overheard a conversation where someone was hoping you would be available to partner.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Mike ... excellent points. I'll talk to Buddy and Johnny tonight. Seems like handout could be a little earlier.
> 
> 
> Jordan ... I overheard a conversation where someone was hoping you would be available to partner.



I heard the same Jordan


Maybe 10AM, I do not understand the thinking here. Like any other race get there & get started when the doors open.

And please change the TV channel JB.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Motor handout is at 10:30


----------



## Mike R

Thanks for getting that cleared up, Rollin. That will make for better racing. i figure with changing brushes and springs to something that will last a couple hours of running, then doing a little motor break in before mounting into the chassis will take up about 40 minutes by itself. Chassis setup should be similar to a Hawk 6 with a Big Dog arm, but with the Chinese arm, will be about a gram less in weight, and power curve will be different and with a LOT less brakes. Not sure if they ever started tying the comms on these arms yet, but we'll see. Probably have to start at a 10/34 ratio and go from there.


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks Guys, that'el work


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 5, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* 

And, Thank You to Tom Marlowe for serving as the Race Director for the second race. Hope you're feeling better.

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1 - The Battle for Bragging Rights on La Mesa Drive!*
1. Drew Snider - 157
2. David Poland - 152

*Fast Lap* – Drew Snider - 5.047419 on White

Drew and David both raced with the second group and represented themselves quite well. Drew got the W and Bragging Rights while David turned a personal-best number of laps. Good Racing!


*Group #2*
1. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 199
2. Nic DiRamio - 197
3. John Parks - 195
4. Bill Show - 191
5. Bob Rondinone - 177 _(Raced with Group 3)_
6. Bill McDermott - 182 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio - 4.280951 on Purple

If I had thought to ask Tom to race direct earlier in the night, then I wouldn't have had Johnny in this group. Bullfrog turned a Personal Best number of laps on his way to Winning his Group. Nic and Johnny traded positions back and forth most of the race with Bullfrog and Parks running just behind them on the same lap for most of the race *and[/b Bill Show and Bill Mc running on the same lap for position most of the race. When the power shut off, Bullfrog had turned up the heat to claim the Group Victory with Nic suffering one bad heat and settling for second place. Parks found his way to the podium without running his best car by driving a very, very steady race. Bill Show turned the second fastest lap of the group but couldn't quite find the handling to go with the horsepower and dropped back just a bit in the final standings. Bob Rondinone from Melbourne, Florida was in town working and brought his box to mix in a little pleasure. It's always fun to race with another good, clean racer! We worked him into the Group 3 race and he represented himself very well using the GT1 that he had recently raced in the GT1 Enduro at Bill Pinch's The Raceway.biz in Melbourne. Bill McDermott lost an armature in practice and the replacement wasn't quite up to snuff. No worries .... I saw Buddy doing a little fine tuning after the race.


Group #3
1. Buddy Houser - 212 + 11
2. John "JT" Thompson - 212 + 10
3. Rollin Isbell - 211
4. Rick Gibeault - 210
5. Charlie Dube - 208
6. Chad Edenfield - 206
7. Joel Hastings - 203
8. Johnny Banks - 202 (Raced with Group 2)

Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.179689 on Black

This was a fun race to be part of. Halfway through the race there were five cars on the lead lap. Even deep into the race, there were still four cars on the lead lap. When the power shut off for the final time, Buddy had about a six foot advantage over JT. I ended up a lap behind the leaders when, once again, the car was better than the driver. Thank you, Johnny, for improving my motor setup. Rick Gibeault had the second fastest lap of the race and turned enough laps to win most Wednesday nights. Charlie and Chad both took turns running up front with the leaders before falling back just a touch. Charlie closed out the Top 5 while Chad deserves the Goody's Headache Award and perhaps the Bullet Proof Award for building a car that endured numerous trips off of the track. Joel raced up front a good portion of the race before getting tripped up on a lane or two and dropping down the standings a bit. Banks raced with Group 2 and turned enough laps to make sure that this whole group broke the Double Century mark.



Next Race ….. Saturday, December 8th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP

Johnny's and Buddy's GTP Enduro is Sunday, December 9th. Open at 10:00am. Handout Sealed Motors at 10:30am. Race at 1:00pm*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 8, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 196
2. Darin Benson - 188
3. Rick Tomlinson - 186
4. Johnny Banks - 185
5. Eddie "E-Man" Miles - 157
6. Rodney Miles - DQ (Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.555291 on Green

Charlie missed a great race! Charlie had the right combination of horsepower and handling and cruised to a relatively easy Victory. Right behind him was an excellent battle. Darin "Shake" Benson finally slipped away from his running buddy, Rick "Bake" Tomlinson enough to almost be comfortable to take the runner-up spot. That left Bake to fight it out with Banks for the final spot on the podium. When the power went off, Bake had the advantage by less than a full lap. E-Man missed a little time making repairs but was able to find a way to finish. Rodney started the race with a guide flag that refused to center and that led to a change of cars that led to an automatic disqualification. 


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 205 + 7
2. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 205 + 6
3. Jordan Eber - 204
4. Rollin Isbell - 197
5. Buddy Houser - 172 (DNF)
6. Mike Rigsby - 101 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.437032 on Orange

This was an excellent race. And even though we've seen JT and Tom battle for position numerous times, it really doesn't get old as they're two of the best. This time JT grabbed the W by just a few feet on the track as the two ran near each other on the track almost the entire last heat. On Saturday, they had company. Tom did a little chassis massaging on Jordan's car this week and put down some scary-fast laps in practice. It's racers helping racers like this that makes SCR&H a fun place and competitive place to race. _(Thank you, Tom)_ Anyhow, back to the story .... when Jordan got to the track, he knew exactly what to do; drive the wheels off of it. He stayed near the leader throughout the race and finished very close to the tail-end of the lead lap. I grabbed fourth after a self-imposed rough start and Buddy rounded out the Top 5 but didn't make it to the end. Mike had some race-inflicted damage that sent him to the garage area early. 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Buddy Houser - 226
2. Rollin Isbell - 222 + 18
3. Charlie Dube - 222 + 16
4. Chad Edenfield - 212
5. Nic DiRamio - 211
6. Jordan Eber - 208
7. Eddie "E-Man" Miles - 149
8. Mike Rigsby - 103 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 3.944399 on Black

We had a full field of GTP's as a few guys wanted to get a little extra seat time ahead of the GTP Enduro on Sunday. This race certainly wasn't always a thing of beauty, but Buddy found a way to turn a very healthy number of laps to take the Victory. I spent a few heats trying to reel Buddy in and got onto the tail end of the lead lap going into the final heat. Then I pushed a little too hard and found myself barely edging Charlie for the runner up spot. Chad borrowed Johnny's car and once he got used to the speed, began turning excellent laps. In fact, Chad had the third best lap of the race. Nic rounded out the Top 5 and just missed catching Chad by less than a full lap. Jordan didn't quite have the horsepower but the made very good use of the extra seat time. E-Man ran what might have been his first GTP race and steadily improved throughout the race. It was one of those nights that if there was a car out of its slot and hidden behind a turn marshal chances were very hight that Mike was going to find it. The hard way.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 12th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Please spread the word that we're going to clean the track at 7:00pm tonight (12/10/12).

Rags and Naptha provided.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom ---> You have mail.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The track has been cleaned, glued and ran in. 

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Had a good time racing last night. good to see everyone and to be on the track again. Now I need to find some time to do some tuning!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its always more fun when Bob O Lee is in the house! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 12, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 

And, Thank you to Bob "00" Lee for serving as our Race Director for the third race. 

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Jadon Craig – 161 
2. Drew Snider - 159
3. David Poland - 153
4. Andre' Yost - 150
5. Nicholas Thoroman - 142

*Fast Lap* – David Poland - 5.101437 on Yellow

It was good to see a few of our newer racers make it back to the track. They put on a good show and had close position battles throughout the race. The extra seat time made the difference in the finishing position. Jadon and Drew battled for the lead and ran on the same lap most of the race. When the power shut off for the final time, Jadon had the advantage and the Win. Drew won the battle of La Mesa Drive in taking the runner-up spot while David rounded out the podium while setting a personal best and the fast lap of the race. Andre' and Nicholas were away too long. Good to see y'all back. Andre' stayed within striking distance of David but came up a little short while Nicholas battled an ill-handling car.


*Group #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 200 + 18
2. Bob "00" Lee - 200 + 7
3. Nic DiRamio - 196
4. Bill McDermott - 194
5. Bill Show - 189
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 185
7. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman 54 (DNF)
8. John Parks - 8 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.390556 on Purple

More close racing from a group of very fast racers. Ryan, Bob and Nic battled for the lead early before Nic fell just a bit off the pace and found himself in a battle with Bill Mc. Ryan got his two tough lanes (White and Red) out of the way at the beginning of the race and then drove a solid, fast race to earn the Victory. The _*Double Naught Spy*_ stepped down from the third group while he tries to sort out his car and kept the pressure on Ryan throughout the race. When the power shut off, Bob was just a half lap behind. Bill McDermott has the horsepower and has improved the handling as he battled with Nic for the final spot on the podium. In the end, Bill had one or two deslots too many and that's all Nic needed to secure the position. Bill Show got bent early and battled through with an ill-handling car. That's all the slip that Pinkie needed for motivation to get up on the wheel and keep the pressure on Bill. Bill was up to the task and claimed the final spot in the Top 5. Hawk's car seemed to find Area 51 to its liking which lead to an early trip to the garage while John's wasn't feeling his "regular" self and withdrew.


*Group #3*
1. Tom Marlowe – 211
2. Rick Gibeault - 205
3. Johnny Banks - 203
4. Rollin Isbell - 199 + 18
5. Buddy Houser - 199 + 17
6. Chad Edenfield - 196
7. Charlie Dube - 192
8. Jordan Eber - 150 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.273616 on Yellow

Tom missed a good race. That's what happens sometimes when good racers are on their game. Actually, there were a couple of good races-within-the-race. Rick and Johnny battled for position throughout the race before Rick was finally able to get a little bit of a cushion and secure the runner-up spot. I don't remember exactly what happened to Buddy's car, but it was not it's usual "Green Hornet Fast" and that let me steal the position with a car that had the Lexan magnets turned on. Chad stayed within striking distance but was also just a tick off of his normal pace as was Charlie. Jordan had a couple of days off and got to come out and play on a Wednesday night. However, his car must have thought that it was still a work night because it refused to cooperate.

*Next Race ….. Saturday, December 15th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 15, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rollin Isbell - 197
2. Johnny Banks - 188
3. John Parks - 181
4. David Poland - 156

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks – 4.554463 on Purple

Holiday parties and travel took a toll on the crowd and those of us in attendance had a lot of fun racing. I hope that everyone that couldn't be at the track had a good time and pray that they have a safe journey home. 

I split the groups based roughly upon how guys have been running lately. My car received some damage last week and I hadn't taken time to make repairs so I put myself in the first race in hopes of not messing up the second race. After getting bounced out of tech for tire clearance (again), I started on "old" rubber that actually came around pretty good in the second heat. I really think the guys just like the view of "Danica" being in front of them. Johnny has a pretty fast car and provided good side-by-side racing. Parks got the 'roid juices going and turned some solid laps to take third while David set a personal best with a car that more than one of us had trouble driving.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 202
2. John "JT" Thompson - 201
3. Rick Gibeault - 190
4. Jordan Eber - 140 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.499406 on Green

Tom and JT ran together - again - for almost the entire race. Tom finally was able to slip away and make the trip to Victory Lane. Rick showed flashes of horsepower and handling but couldn't quite find the consistency that he needed. Jordan found that new (big) tires and a clean track don't mix and decided that he'd had enough fun. Especially since he might have had too much fun on Friday celebrating his birthday. Happy Birthday! :hat:


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault -234
2. David Poland - 186
3. Rollin Isbell - 229 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 3.678730 on Orange

Rick's car is really fast! Early in the race I had a slight advantage only because my car was planted to the track. Once my leadwire broke and I borrowed Tom's car I had a car that could hang with Rick. For that matter ... David's brand new Group F car is really fast, too. It was fun to watch David gain a little more confidence with every passing lap. Good run, sir.





*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 19th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Ryan posted a challenge on the track's Facebook page earlier this evening ..... he's ready to take on Chad in the A Main this Wednesday night.

This should be fun to watch!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 19, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 

And, Thank you to Bob "00" Lee for serving as our Race Director for the second race. 

*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Jadon Craig – 167
2. David Poland - 150

*Fast Lap* – Jadon Craig - 5.164308 on Purple

Jadon and David raced with the second group and performed well. Jadon continues to run very well and took the win in the race-within-the-race. David missed some track time making gear repairs or would have set a new personal best.


*Group #2*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 204
2. Joel Hastings - 203
3. Charlie Dube - 202
4. Johnny Banks - 199
5. John Parks - 132 (DNF / DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.274007 on Orange

This was a very close race. Bob and Joel ran on the same lap almost the entire race. Every time either of them would gain an advantage, the other would rally back. Charlie put on a great charge after getting off to a horrendous first heat. He worked himself from well back in the pack to the tail-end of the lead lap at one point before finishing just a couple of laps behind --- but on the podium. Johnny was certainly the fastest car on the track but found himself on the giving and receiving ends of Bank Shots. Both left him with damage that hindered his run. Parks said that he had a two car destruction limit and after the second car received a Bank Shot, Parks parked what was left of his stable. 


*Group #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 214 + 13
2. John "JT" Thompson - 214 + 7
3. Rollin Isbell - 213
4. Rick Gibeault - 211
5. Chad Edenfield - 208
6. Terry Tawney - 204
7. Tom Marlowe - 196 (DNF)
8. Ryan Edenfield - 197 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser - 4.218649 on Green

This week, Buddy's car showed that last week was just a fluke. The Green Hornet is back. There was a time when 214 laps would have meant that you had left the field behind. That's not the case these days. JT matched Buddy's total but was in the donut while Buddy was just going into The Bank. I set a personal best for GT1's .... and it barely made the podium. Tom was on the tail-end of my lap when he withdrew and Rick Gibeault was on the charge so there was no time to cruise. Most weeks Rick's lap count would have at least put him on the podium if not at the front of the pack. It's pretty amazing that it would have taken 210+ to make the Top 5. Chad just missed a personal best but did hold off Ryan in the Edenfield Challenge race-within-the-race and rounded out the Top 5. Terry Tawney made the trip up from Cocoa and survived the stalled I-95 traffic to make a much stronger showing than his last GT1 race at SCR. It looked like the extra track time that Terry got during the recent Enduro paid off. Ryan's car quickly proved that it wasn't going to quite be up to the challenge of catching Chad so he borrowed one of Buddy's cars and gave it a strong run.


*Upcoming Race Schedule
Saturday, December 22nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP
Wednesday, December 26th at 7:30pm ...... GT1

Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies will be closed Christmas Day*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Reminder!! The shop has gift cards!!! :thumbsup: 
Much better gift than socks... 

Hope to See everyone Saturday night for some NASCAR and GTP racing!


----------



## Charlie D.

SCSHobbies said:


> Reminder!! The shop has gift cards!!! :thumbsup:
> Much better gift than socks...
> 
> Hope to See everyone Saturday night for some NASCAR and GTP racing!


I AGREE but I need socks too......

See you tonight under the lights !!!!!:wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Merry Christmas*

yes its a day early but tomorrow will be kind of busy...

I hope to see everyone Wed night for GT1 Racing!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race night!!! Shop will be open by 5:00 today.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 22, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 198
2. Charlie Dube - 195
3. Johnny Banks - 185
4. Jordan Eber - 182 
5. Austin Houser - 179
6. Steve Thoroman - 140

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.500496 on Black

It was a real close race between the top two for most of the event. JP finally gained an advantage and refused to give it up. I must have consumed a few too many cookies during the Holidays because I really don't remember what happened to Johnny that allowed JP and Charlie to run away from him .... anyhow, Banks made the podium. Jordan's car was on tall tires and once Tom made a change for him and a couple of tweaks, Jordan was turning good laps though it was too late to mount a charge. Young Houser (Austin) took a stab at NASCAR and was plenty quick at times. Steve ---- the car _still_ won't go through Area 51 full punched.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 200
2. Mike Rigsby - 197
3. Rollin Isbell - 195 + 9
4. Rick Gibeault - 195 + 7
5. Buddy Houser - 105 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.452995 on Yellow

Tom did what he does so well .... gradually slip away from the field and earn a reasonably comfortable Win. I say "reasonably" because the field is good enough and quick enough that if Tom had made a couple of mistakes, it could have gotten interesting. Mike had a solid run and earned the Runner-Up spot while I just did get around Rick for the final spot on the podium. The dang cookies have kicked in again .... I don't remember what put Buddy out of the race.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Tom Marlowe - 234
2. James "JP" Snyder - 229
3. Charlie Dube - 223
4. Rick Gibeault - 214
5. Rollin Isbell - 139


*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 3.890669 on Blue

Tom made it a complete Saturday Night Sweep with a very impressive run in GTP. In fact, a bigger field would have qualified this as a track record. Very impressive, indeed. JP's run was nothing to complain about and he nearly matched Tom's fast lap on his way to the runner-up position. Charlie also broke into the once hallowed grounds of 220+ laps and grabbed the final spot on the podium. Rick didn't quite have the handling to match the horsepower and I spent a good portion of the race repairing mostly self-inflicted damage as we rounded out the field.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 26th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 26, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Drew Snider - 160 + 19
2. David Poland - 160 + 18

*Fast Lap* – Drew Snider - 4.827565 on Black

Drew and David raced with Group 2 and put on a great duel in the race-within-the race. When the power shut off for the final time, Drew was on one side of the Dead Man and David was just into the Dead Man. That's close!


*Group #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 201
2. Bill Show - 199
3. Austin Houser - 198
4. Bill McDermott - 197
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 194
6. John Parks - 190


*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.391250 on Blue

Nathan _*(aka: The Georgia Flash)*_ made it to the big city for a little racing over his Christmas break and showed that he was up to the challenge. Congratulations on a nice Win. Bill Show couldn't just set his sights on Nathan as he had to worry about holding off Austin and Bill McDermott. The running order seemed to change lap by lap for most of the race before Bill Show and Austin were able to secure the remaining spots on the podium and Bill Mc was left to ponder what could have been. Bullfrog ran near the lead lap through the first half of the race and finished with an impressive total to round out the Top 5. Parks found his way to The Bank with a third car in two weeks and soldiered on to a respectable lap count.


*Group #3*
1. Mike Rigsby - 217 + 7.5 *(New Track Record)*
2. John "JT" Thompson - 215
3. Buddy Houser - 214
4. Johnny Banks - 213
5. Tom Marlowe - 212
6. Charlie Dube - 207
7. Bob "00" Lee - 206
8. Rick Gibeault - 201 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby - 4.163706 on Purple

Congratulations to Mike Rigsby for setting a *New Track Record* for the GT1 class. Mike got to make a rare Wednesday night appearance since he has some time off during the holidays and made the best of it. We'd seen his car in practice over the past few months and he showed that he could translate it to the race. And he needed all of that horsepower as JT, Buddy, Johnny and Tom were all ready to pounce if anyone made a mistake. In fact, the entire field was fast..... there was at least one heat where everyone had a fast lap in the 4.2's -- or faster and Johnny and Rick joined Mike in the 4.1's. JT finally slipped away from Buddy in the final heat to settle the remaining positions on the podium while Johnny and Tom turned enough laps to win most weeks as they rounded out the Top 5. Dube and Bob had a great race-within-the-race going on with Charlie eventually claiming an advantage. Rick was running very well until late in the race and withdrew during the final heat.



*[Next Race ..... Saturday, December 29th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


_The Final NASCAR and Group F Race of 2012 on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!!!_


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike Henry, do you still have the old dirt oval custom works car?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_Happy New Year!!! :hat::woohoo::jest:_


----------



## Henry Racing

TOM MAR said:


> Mike Henry, do you still have the old dirt oval custom works car?


Yes sir


----------



## TOM MAR

Cool, let me know if you decide to get rid of it, they run them at New Reds.

When are you racin slots again?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

A quick note of what I hope turns out to be good news .... the JK Hawk 6 will be legal for GT1 in My Series.


----------



## Henry Racing

TOM MAR said:


> Cool, let me know if you decide to get rid of it, they run them at New Reds.
> 
> When are you racin slots again?


Cool

Hopefully ill be back soon the last few months have been hectic and I just haven't had time


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> Cool
> 
> Hopefully ill be back soon the last few months have been hectic and I just haven't had time


I understand that, 4 sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

deleted


----------



## Henry Racing

What's this I hear the evil 9 is supposed to be legal?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


Hawk 6!!!! :hat::hat:

I dont see any problem with the Rebalanced arms? Why would no allow them?


----------



## Mike R

deleted


----------



## TOM MAR

?????


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> What's this I hear the evil 9 is supposed to be legal?


No idea, Johnny tried one in nascar. It was much like a falcon. Of course it could be the wrong gearing.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Sad News --- Tom Setzer Passed Away*

Jaime Setzer sent a message through the track's Facebook page letting us know that her father, Tom Setzer, passed away on December 30, 2012.

Thomas J C Setzer, Jr.
February 1, 1947 - December 30, 2012


----------



## SCSHobbies

I asked Johnny last night if he has heard any thing about him.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I dont see the problem as long as its JK H6 China arm... I'm just happy to go to the H6.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> That is good news. Now I will have to see if I can come up with the money for entry fees, and come up with another good running Hawk 6 like the one that just gave me all it had. This was a logical choice to go to, and like I've said before, easy to poice the guys from using the Alpha and Koford modified Chinese arms by doing a thorough tech inspection.





TOM MAR said:


> Yes now I can buy all new arms in hopes of getting a good one, ( I cannot use the ones I have they have been rebalanced) alpha's sells for $11.95 & at least you know you know what you are getting. Not saying allowing them is the right thing, but buying 10 motors or arms is not evening the field. Besides is that not what tech is for? I think we need to take a long hard look at all the possibilities.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion
> Tom


When I twisted Bill's arm to allow these, we talked about allowing the reconditioned armatures that we both sell in our stores, but not the re-worked, comm-tied armatures that would come from Alpha or Koford.

The reasoning was that the JK stock replacement armatures come with a variety of balance marks - or no balancing at all - and it would be impossible to tell who had done what.

The goal is to allow a rebuildable motor and still keep the cost down for the racer.





Henry Racing said:


> What's this I hear the evil 9 is supposed to be legal?


The Evil 9 is much closer in performance to a Falcon 7 than a Hawk 7 so the decision was made to allow it in NASCAR.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I did not hear about the Evil 9 being allowed in NASCAR. :thumbsup: sounds good to me. I will be trying one for sure.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 29, 2012 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 193
1. Nathan Pickett - 192
2. Rick Tomlinson - 191
3. Bill McDermott - 188
4. John Parks - 175
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 169
6. Drew Snider - 164
7. David Poland - 60 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.562951 on Green

The car count was better this week and the racing was good and tight. Johnny was test-piloting a Trinity Evil 9 motor and had showed that it can be very competitive against a field of mostly FLA16D's. Nathan "The Georgia Flash" Pickett set the fast lap of the race on his way to taking the win as he's making the most of his Christmas Vacation. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson grabbed the runner-up spot while Bill McDermott made a rare Saturday night appearance and claimed the final spot on the podium. Parks had a few handling problems but made it to the end while Hawk caught a one race sponsorship deal and came home in the Top 5. Drew won the Battle of La Mesa Drive this week rather easily as David had mechanical issues.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 205
2. Jordan Eber - 200
3. Rick Gibeault - 199
4. Mike Rigsby - 197
5. Rollin Isbell - 189
6. John "JT" Thompson - 127 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe – 4.444960 on Yellow

Tom checked out on the field in this one and cruised to a relatively easy Victory. Jordan, Rick and Mike ran on or near the same lap almost the entire race. When the power shut off for the final time, Jordan had position over Rick with Mike just a couple of laps behind. Danica wasn't handling just right and refused to be pushed around. JT quickly learned that he'd grabbed the wrong car off of the work bench and was a couple of tenths off of the pace.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
*Race #1*
1. Nathan Pickett - 209
2. Bill McDermott - 208
3. Drew Snider - 197
4. David Poland - 186

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.726727 on White

_(Edited on 1/7/13 now that I found the finishing order)_ Bill Mc had a big lead at one point. So big that at mid-race he insisted that the track continue to run while he sauntered over to get the lane sticker that he had forgotten to put on the car. I almost called it a Tortoise and Hare story, but neither racer was the Tortoise. What Bill didn't count on was that he would have some issues at the Dead Man on purple and black and Nathan's car got "right" about the same time. In the final heat, Nathan was able to run Bill down and ended up winning by a little more than a full lap. Drew got a new Group F car and showed that he can adapt pretty quickly as he out-ran David

*Race #2*
1. Mike Rigsby - 241
2. Rick Gibeault - 235
3. Rollin Isbell - 210
4. Tom Marlowe - 144 (DNF)
5. Jordan Eber - 216 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 3.679348 on Green

Mike wasn't quite as fast as Rick but seemed to have his car handling just a tick better and that made the difference. I had to spend some time making a body repair and fell off the pace. Jordan's motor found a stray pin on the track and let the smoke out. He finished the race with Johnny's rent-a-racer. Tom's car was very fast and was leading or running with the leaders while he was in the race.





*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 2nd at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 2, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. David Poland - 167
2. Drew Snider - 166

*Fast Lap* – Drew Snider - 4.609479 on Black

David and Drew raced with Group 2 and put on a great duel in the race-within-the race. When the power shut off for the final time, David had the advantage this week. David had built a decent lead over Drew only to watch it evaporate by mid-race. From that point on it was a close battle to see who was going to win bragging rights on La Mesa.


*Group #2*
1. Jordan Eber - 205
2. Nathan Pickett - 197
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 193
4. Bill Show - 192
5. Bill McDermott - 189
6. John Parks - 169 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.328351 on Orange

Jordan was able to parlay his Holiday time into an extra trip to the track and drove the wheels off of the car to earn a relatively easy victory. Nathan found out that it's hard to repeat and it got a little harder when his car ended up in the wall in the first heat. A few Fast Eddie repairs and he was back on track. Bullfrog won the Battle of the Bills and captured the final spot on the podium with a very solid run. Bill Show had to settle for fourth and was able to stay ahead of the late-charging Bill Mc. Parks saw another car make a trip to the wall and decided it was time to put the car in the box and live to fight another day.


*Group #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 217
2. Mike Rigsby - 216
3. Bob "00" Lee - 210
4. Johnny Banks - 208
5. Chad Edenfield - 206
6. Joel Hastings - 204
7. Charlie Dube - 200
8. Rollin Isbell - 42 (DNF)
9. Rick Gibeault - 180 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby - 4.219022 on Yellow

Buddy was on his game and locked in a race-long duel with Mike Rigsby for the lead. When the power shut off for the final time, Buddy was about four feet short of the track record that Mike set the previous week and Mike was about a half of a lap behind. The Double Naught Spy did a little chassis tweaking and found the car very much to his liking and was able to out-duel Johnny for the final spot on the podium. Chad made it back from a nasty holiday "bug" and turned some impressive laps as he out-dueled Joel for the final spot in the Top 5. Charlie ran well at times and broke the double-century mark. Rick found the wall early and missed some time diagnosing the problem before trying another car. I also found the wall and ended up with a bind that I couldn't quickly diagnose and chose to save a strong motor for another race.


*[Next Race ..... Saturday, January 5th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 5, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson - 193
2. Rick "Slick" Tomlinson - 187
3. Austin Houser - 185
4. Nathan Pickett - 178
5. David Poland - 166
6. Johnny Banks - 195 (DQ - Changed cars)
7. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 162 (DQ - Changed cars)

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson - 4.555152 on White

Darin "Shake" Benson took the win over his teammate with a very fast car. "Slick" Tomlinson experienced an epic fail with his braid juice bottle just before the race which left him with a car that was very difficult to marshal. Austin Houser didn't have the fastest car on the track and made up for it with a consistent run to take the final spot on the podium. The Georgia Flash showed flashes of brillance, but couldn't maintain his consistency that he had showed earlier in the week. David's car has spent a little time in the garage and he's definitely coming around as he's now turning sub-5 laps. (I remember when his 4.8 would have broke out.) Hawk changed cars midway through the race and now has enough horsepower to be completely dangerous.

*Race #2*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 202
2. Tom Marlowe - 195
3. Buddy Houser - 194
4. Rollin Isbell - 192
5. Charlie Dube - 186
6. Jordan Eber - 185
7. Rick Gibeault - 178 (DNF)
8. Mike Rigsby - 156 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.390552 on Yellow

JP missed a pretty good race in earning the Victory.. Literally. JP ran with the first group to help even out the fields for turn marshaling purposes. And it's another example of some of the fastest guys in the room helping a competitor by working on his car. Tom, Buddy, Mike, Rick and Jordan were dueling for the final spots on the podium through the mid part of the race. Mike pulled the car behind the pit wall and Jordan had a bad heat and Rick developed a handling issue and that left Tom and Buddy to duel it out. When the power shut off, Tom had the advantage with Buddy grabbing the final spot on the podium. Mike, Rick and Jordan's problems let me and Charlie move up to Top 5 finishes. Thanks guys.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Buddy Houser - 222
2. Charlie Dube - 218
3. James "JP" Snyder - 214
4. Rollin Isbell - 152 (DNF)
5. Nathan Pickett - 196 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 3.945238 on Green

JP was going for the sweep but the fates had other plans. Like planting an ill-handling white, orange and blue car in his lane not once, but twice, going into the bank. The ensuing damage cleared the way for Buddy to show the field his taillights as he cruised to a reasonably comfortable win. Charlie grabbed the runner-up spot and JP soldiered on to hold the final spot on the podium. Nathan used up the first car and then switched to the car that he probably should have started with. All I can say is, "sorry, guys." Let's just say that the chassis and body won't be bothering anyone ever again.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 9th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Track Cleaning tonight, Monday, January 7th at 7:00pm

NAPTHA and rags provided.


----------



## Jordan Eber

Buddy, 

I have plans Saturday afternoon that i can't get out of so i will not be able to go to the state races unless you think we would be back in Jacksonville by 3pm. Let me know.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thanks to Buddy, Tom, Hawk and Bill Mc both tracks have been cleaned and sprayed.

More good racing coming up this week.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*RACE Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 9, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race 1*
1. Charlie Dube - 194
2. Joel Hastings - 191
3. John Parks - 185
4. Bill Show - 184
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 175
6. Rollin Isbell - 154 (DNF)
7. Austin Houser - 145 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.335542 on Black

There are a lot of fast cars and excellent racers every Wednesday night. Some weeks the challenge is to figure out how to split the group into two or more races. I'd originally planned to score Charlie, Joel and myself with the next group. However, a computer glitch cut one heat a little short and that made it impossible to know where Charlie would have fallen in line. So ......

Charlie and Joel ran on or near the same lap for most of the race with Charlie finally building an uncomfortable lead and earning a trip to Victory Lane and Joel had to settle for the runner-up spot. Parks brought out his "A" car and showed a lot of muscle as he dueled with Bill Show for the final spot on the podium. Pinkie made it back to the track and eared a Top 5 with a very solid run. I fought with the car most of the race and a dislodged motor finally brought the pain to an end. Don't let the fast lap fool you. It was literally only good for about three laps. Austin Houser's crew chief didn't get either the spur or pinion tight and he ended up on and off of the track a few times before having to put the car back in the hauler.


*Race 2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 217 + 18
2. Bob "00" Lee - 213
3. John "JT" Thompson - 210
4. Johnny Banks - 208
5. Buddy Houser - 203
6. Chad Edenfield - 202
7. Bill McDermott - 153 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.272923 on Blue

Tom seemed to find the freshly cleaned and sprayed track to his liking as he was very quick on every lane. Only the lack of a full field kept this from being a new track record. The Double Naught Spy and JT dueled for most of the race for the runner-up position with Bob eventually gaining an advantage and the position. Johnny turned in another solid run and just missed the podium. Buddy had a rare experience where a taller set of tires helped the car handle better than the smaller set that he started with. That left Buddy to fight it out with Chad for the final spot in the Top 5. Bill Mc was still thrashing when the green flag fell on the first race so he joined the second group and had a solid run going until late in the race.




*[Next Race ..... Saturday, January 12th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Kelly Daytona Bodies*

We have a potential issue ahead of us regarding the availability of one of our most popular - and best selling - bodies: the Daytona (#1721AL) made by Kelly Racing Products.

Word is that there are some family health issues that are rightfully taking priority and causing a shortage of some - if not all - Kelly Racing products. Please keep Terry Kelly and his family in your prayers.

I had been stock-piling Daytona bodies over the past few weeks but we are now exhausting that supply. I have been unable to get any from our primary distributor the past two weeks. Last week I was pleasantly surprised to receive seven (of the ten I requested) from another distributor. While I ordered Lexan(r) bodies as I always do, I'm fairly certain that the bodies we received are "plastic." Better than nothing. I have requested ten this week from each distributor but am not optimistic based upon last week's conversations.

At the My Series race this past weekend, Johnny and Buddy were talking to Bill about the situation. Bill is experiencing the same problem that we are. The consensus is that if availability through the distributors continues to be an issue, then the Series will have to suspend use of the Daytona after the race in March. It's really the only way to maintain a level playing field and is why the Series Guidelines state that parts must be commercially available. 

Hopefully production will resume and this will be much ado about nothing. Just wanted you to be aware ....


----------



## Mike R

Wiz,

Does that hi downforce Kelly Camry have the same spoiler heighth in the rear? KE-1717AL? If the heighth in the rear is the same as far as the rear spoiler goes, this could be an alternative if there is a supply out there. If not, we just go back to using the Parma Intrepid or Fusion body that we used for long time. I had good luck with those.

And just in case that guy down south is reading, NO WAY are we going back to the JK COT bodies. That was an idea made in [email protected] Better to run the plastic carton on a swab box for a body.


----------



## Henry Racing

I'm going to start running the Parma intrepid it was always a good body it just didn't have quite as much rear downforce


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin is there anyway you could get 1 or 2 out of sight intrepids? I want to get a few to try in daytona


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> Wiz,
> 
> Does that hi downforce Kelly Camry have the same spoiler heighth in the rear? KE-1717AL? If the heighth in the rear is the same as far as the rear spoiler goes, this could be an alternative if there is a supply out there. If not, we just go back to using the Parma Intrepid or Fusion body that we used for long time. I had good luck with those.
> 
> And just in case that guy down south is reading, NO WAY are we going back to the JK COT bodies. That was an idea made in [email protected] Better to run the plastic carton on a swab box for a body.


Mike,
I'll check on the other Kelly bodies but I think it might be a short-term solution to a long-term problem of availability. DZ wasn't real sure about the other bodies or their availability and is going to try to contact Terry to get an idea of what lies ahead.

Believe me, there's no way we're going back to the JK COT. 




Henry Racing said:


> I'm going to start running the Parma intrepid it was always a good body it just didn't have quite as much rear downforce





Henry Racing said:


> Rollin is there anyway you could get 1 or 2 out of sight intrepids? I want to get a few to try in daytona


Mike,
At least on our track, I'd run the Daytona as long as possible. 

I presume that you mean the Outisight Charger (part #230). I'm trying to track some down. Outisight bodies can be almost as tricky to get at times as Kelly.


----------



## Mike R

Outisite does show a Dodge Intrepid 4" .007 body OS-070, but I've never seen one. They also have a Fusion OS-234 that doesn't look all that bad. I've tried the Monte Carlo and the Charger, had no luck with either one.


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin
Lol I was right about the make just not the model I'm glad that at least y'all know what I'm talking about


Mike I'm going back to the Parma that we ran last time we had this problem and I'm just using the o/s body for the superspeedway in hopes of a little extra


----------



## TOM MAR

The switches are in, led's should be here by Friday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> The switches are in, led's should be here by Friday.


Outstanding! Thank you.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 16, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Drew Snider - 183
2. David Poland - 168

*Fast Lap* – David Poland - 4.672028 on Black

Drew and David are definitely on the rise. It could be that running with Group 2 is helping them hone their skills. Drew improved his Personal Best by a number of laps and cruised to an easy win in the Battle for La Mesa Bragging Rights. Somehow I'm pretty sure that David will point out that he had a faster lap than Drew.


*Group #2*
1. Bill Show - 196
2. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 194
3. John Parks - 187
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 186

*Fast Lap* – Bill Show - 4.445356 on Yellow

Bill Show trailed early while he was running at the top of the track and then put on a charge from behind to earn the Victory. Bullfrog turned solid lap times throughout the race and one rough heat cost him a chance to hold Bill off. Parks brought out an old, reliable Hawk 7 and probably gained the position over Pinkie through the extra coast on track calls. Speaking of Pinkie .... he picked up a new ready-to-race car out of the case on Tuesday night, added a fresh Paint by Pinkie body and turned in a solid run.

*Group #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 211
2. Rollin Isbell - 207
3. Joel Hastings - 206 + 18
4. Charlie Dube - 206 + 16
5. Johnny Banks - 203
6. Rick Gibeault - 202
7. Tom Marlowe - 194

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.272705 on Black

JT was in Ice Man mode -- again -- as he earned a trip to Victory Lane. I had found my way to the lead lap fairly late in the race but developed what I think might be a sticking motor brush that left the car just off its earlier pace. Joel drove from behind most of the evening and got around Charlie late in the race when Charlie deslotted to earn the final spot on the podium. Johnny was plenty fast but found a way to come off at the wrong time in the wrong spot and fell back. Rick ran the car the he "knew" instead of the one he had just changed. Post-race testing showed that he has a much faster car in his box. Tom ran a back-up car and was driving the wheels off of it until getting a low-bridge in the lead-on. The resulting aroma let everyone know that the motor wasn't going to be what it once was. Hat's off to Tom for finding a way to finish the race.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 19th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Jordan Eber

When is the next Enduro (preferably Group F)?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Jordan Eber said:


> When is the next Enduro (preferably Group F)?



I'll get with Johnny and set a date this weekend.

It'll be GT1's with JK Ascari bodies with light kits installed. The lighting specialist (Tom) has received the switches we need and is working on the project. The plan is to run at least part of the Enduro with only enough lights on in the building to be able to turn marshal.


----------



## Henry Racing

Didn't y'all do that at PHEONIX or buddy's?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Didn't y'all do that at PHEONIX or buddy's?



The last time we used lights was back in about 1991 or 1992 at Johnny Banks, *J&G Speedway* on Old Kings Road


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 12, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Drew Snider - 163
2. David Poland - 154
3. Bob Calfee - 149
4. Trevor Young - 135

*Fast Lap* – David Poland - 5.000300 on Orange

This was a really fun race to watch. Drew won the race in nearly convincing fashion sporting a new body. David took the runner-up spot in the battle of the energy drink sponsored cars. Bob Calfee is returning to slots after a 40-year hiatus and we talked him into racing. Racing is truly timeless as you could see the smile on his face was just as big as it was on the young guys like Drew and Trevor. Trevor survived a tremendous wall shot -- with a little help from Buddy -- and made it tot he finish with all four wheels still on the car.

*Race #2*
1. Jordan Eber - 190
2. Joel Hastings- 188 + 18
3. Rollin Isbell - 188 + 9
4. John Parks - 171
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 165

*Fast Lap* – Jordan EBer - 4.625332 on Yellow

Jordan slowly eased away from the field and all Joel and I could do was hope he messed up. He didn't. Joel put the coast to work and grabbed the runner-up spot by about a half lap over me. Parks ran a very under-horsepowered car that had handling as its only advantage and that wasn't quite enough. Hawk's car is fast enough to be scary in anybody's hands.

*Race #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 202
2. Buddy Houser - 196
3. Mike Rigsby - 194
4. Tom Marlowe - 192
5. Johnny Banks - 123

*Fast Lap* - Tom Marlowe - 4.453631 on Green

JT almost made it look easy as the real race was for second. When the power shut off, Buddy had the runner-up position and Mike had the final spot on the podium. I don't remember what dropped Tom back in the running order. Getting old bites and I misplaced the results long enough that I don't remember the details of the race. Sorry guys. I think Johnny finished the race. I just remember that he was running a Falcon or Evil that gave up.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Joel Hastings - 236
2. John "JT" Thompson - 234
3. Rollin Isbell - 223
4. Rick Gibeault - 220
5. David Poland - 199
6. Drew Snider - 188
7. Mike Rigsby - 53 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 3.788440 on Green
*Fast Lap* - Joel Hastings - 3.788444 on Green
*Fast Lap* - Mike Rigsby - 3.788619 on Blue

A bunch of pretty fast cars in this race. Joel earned a nice win as JT missed the Daily Double by just a few laps. I grabbed the final spot on the podium by edging Rick by just a couple of laps. David and Drew are just getting their feet wet in this class and are dropping their lap times every race. Next comes the consistency that can only be learned by racing.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 16th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 19, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 185
2. Bill Show - 184
3. Jimmy Dispennette - 178
4. Johnny Banks - 175
5. Bob Calfee - 148
6. Trevor Young - 141

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.609759 on Purple

Parks got in one last race before a little winter vacation and made it count by taking the Win. Bill Show made his first Saturday night appearance and ran a solid race to earn the runner-up position. Jimmy had been away too long but quickly shook off the rust and led the first heat. Very impressive. He continued his strong run throughout the race and ended up with a podium finish. Banks was a last-minute entry and still set the fast lap of the race. Bob and Trevor both improved their lap count in their second race of their slot car career.


*Race #2*
1. Mike Henry - 207
2. John "JT" Thompson - 205
3. Jordan Eber - 196
4. Rick Gibeault - 188
5. Rollin Isbell - 101 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 4.437177 on Black

Well, we can take Mike Henry's face off of the milk cartons. Mike announced his return with a very solid run and a trip to Victory Lane. JT improved his lap total over the previous week on his way to the runner-up spot while Jordan fought handling issues early before coming back to run strong late. Rick Gibeault decided to test a Parma Intrepid as the supply of Kelly Daytonas has been exhausted and found out that there is a difference. I tried to get back in the race but no matter what we adjusted on the body or chassis, it refused to allow the front bumper to drop down.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 233
2. Tom Marlowe - 216 + 15
3. Rollin Isbell - 216 + 3
4. Rick Gibeault - 207
5. Bill Show - 193
6. Jimmy Dispennette - 190

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 3.789668 on Blue

Crazy Lanes can make for some higher than normal lap totals because of you never have a car on the lane next to you. That certainly doesn't diminish the impressive run that Mike had. His GTP is wicked fast and he put up a gaudy number of laps. Tom ran a backup car that many would be proud to call their primary car and came from behind to edge me by almost a full lap. Rick's car didn't seem to be quite as blazing as it has been but he still ran a very solid race. Bill Show ran his first GTP race and seemed to be adjusting to the extra horsepower pretty well as the race went on. Jimmy bought a GTP car out of the showcase and gave the car a solid shakedown cruise.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 23rd ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## TOM MAR

/////


----------



## SCSHobbies

Mike H thats a heck of a run 207 in Nascar and 233 in GTP... :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Thx buddy


----------



## Henry Racing

Can I run my gtp in group f ? They're running the same lap times lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Can I run my gtp in group f ? They're running the same lap times lol



Sure ... just put the JK Hawk 6 armature back in it.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Henry Racing

Rollin u have a pm


It would be kinda cool to see a race like that gtp and wings together.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We're hosting a Birthday Party :hat::jest: this morning (1/26) beginning at 10:30.

The Party should be over around Noon, but could go a little longer. There are 14 kids coming to play.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 23, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Drew Snider - 184
2. David Poland - 163

*Fast Lap* – Drew Snider - 4.671267 on Purple

Drew improved on his personal best with another good run. It's getting close to being the time to move these guys up.


*Group #2*
1. Bill Show - 197
2. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 195
3. Bill McDermott - 191
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 177

*Fast Lap* – Bill Show - 4.436948 on Yellow

If your name is "Bill", then you're probably ...... wait for it ...... fast. Bill Show made it two in a row and dueled with Bullfrog throughout the race. Bill McDermott had one rough heat but it was enough to let the other two Bills to slip away. Bullfrog has certainly been on his game and kept the pressure on throughout the race hoping for one slip-up by Mr. Show. Hawk said that he's going to change his name to Bill.

*Group #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 215
2. Tom Marlowe - 214
3. Johnny Banks - 209
4. Joel Hastings - 206
5. Rick Gibeault - 205
6. Rollin Isbell - 196

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.225855 on Purple

JT also made it two in a row combining a fast car and typically solid driving. Tom kept the pressure on throughout the race to secure the runner-up spot. Johnny ran with the leaders for a time and managed to hang on to the final spot on the podium. Joel and Rick diced for position throughout the race. Their best lap times reflect how even their cars were and were less than .01 seconds apart. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 26th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 26, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. David Poland - 153
2. Bob Calfee - 150
3. Trevor Young - 139
4. Mark Murray - 133

*Fast Lap* – David Poland - 5.047145 on Purple

David and Capt. Bob ran on the same lap through the first five heats in a close battle. Bob had one rough heat and that gave David the chance to pull away. Trevor survived a race with no wall shots and continues to get valuable track time. Mark was the youngest racer in this group -- and was big on enthusiasm. Mark got to try a couple of different controllers and found that they certainly can make a difference.

*Race #2*
1. Jordan Eber - 191
2. Rodney Miles - 189
3. Johnny Banks - 183
4. Darin Benson - 181
5. "Slick" Rick Tomlinson - 177

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson - 4.554586 on Blue

Jordan grabbed the lead fairly early and refused to let go as he made the trip to Victory Lane. Rodney showed that the pre-race tweaking paid off as he joined Johnny and Darin in the 4.5's during the race on his way to the runner-up position. Johnny fought a handling issue that cost him a chance to battle with the leaders. Darin tried to make a late charge but had dug too big of a hole with not one but two damaged controllers - - one of them was mine. Slick Rick's car just didn't seem to have the same snap as a couple of weeks ago. I'm sure it will be back to form soon.

*Race #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 202
2. Buddy Houser - 200
3. Tom Marlowe - 199
4. Rick Gibeault - 198 + 15
5. Rollin Isbell - 198 + 6
6. Mike Henry - 72 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.444573 on Purple

JT got the Win but it was hardly easy. Tom and Buddy stayed on his heels most of the race and Rick and I stayed within striking distance. In the end, Buddy was runner-up with Tom on the tail-end of Buddy's lap as he joined the podium. Rick ran another excellent race as well and edged me by about a half lap as we rounded out the Top 5. Mike Henry ran a different car than last week's missile and couldn't quite find the combination of handling and horsepower that he was looking for.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._

No Race

*Fast Lap* – 

We started watching the Rolex and bench racing and never got around to putting the cars on the line.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 30th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## BullFrog

Had a great time last Wednesday evening. Sorry I'll miss this week- It's time for my big RC race. I'll have company- Tom and Roy. See you at the state race.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BullFrog said:


> Had a great time last Wednesday evening. Sorry I'll miss this week- It's time for my big RC race. I'll have company- Tom and Roy. See you at the state race.



You have been driving the wheels off of the car. It's good to see you running up front.

We'll miss you guys and expect y'all to represent Jacksonville very well. 

RI


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its Race Night!!

GT1's on the high speed Hillclimb - Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 23, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Jadon Craig - 165

*Fast Lap* – Jadon Craig - 5.108653 on Red

Jadon ran with the second group and ran very well. His motor seemed to be coming around nicely by the end of the race.


*Group #2*
1. Chad Edenfield - 198
2. Bill Show - 197
3. Ryan Edenfield - 196
4. Bill McDermott - 195
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 187

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.390733 on Yellow

Chad recuperated enough from back surgery that he was able to get out of the house and come racing. And while he was traveling light - just a controller, oiler and tire tool - he quickly showed that he hadn't forgotten how to race. One rough heat on Blue is all that kept him from breaking the double century mark. Chad built a small lead and then held on as Bill and Ryan tried to chase him down. Ryan had the runner-up spot fairly secure until the final heat when Bill Show was able to get around him for the spot. Bill Mc had the fastest lap of the race and consensus is that he's just a new body away from having a very solid car. Hawk made a nice improvement over the previous week and showed glimpses of horsepower.

*Group #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 216
2. Buddy Houser - 210
3. Charlie Dube - 202 + 14
4. Joel Hastings - 202 + 6
5. Johnny Banks - 191
6. Rollin Isbell - 170
7. Rick Gibeault - 159 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser - 4.172031 on Yellow

JT made it three in a row in reasonably convincing fashion. Like a number of guys, JT has his "primary" car apart getting ready for the state race. So, he put a motor in an old .030 C11 chassis to race this week. The result --- one more lap than the week before. Buddy's car is very fast and he says it could be faster if he could get it to handle. Sill, he put up some impressive laps on his way to a runner-up finish. The best race on the track was for the final spot on the podium. Dube and Hastings dueled for the entire race with Charlie having the advantage when the power shut off for the final time. Johnny's race got off track - literally - when he completely mis-hooked his controller. I don't think the car ever fully recovered. I missed a heat with repairs to a severely bent pan but got the car pretty well sorted out by the end of the race. Rick was in the hunt for a podium finish before he started a heat with his car on the wrong lane. The ensuing crash left him with damage that could not be quickly repaired and eventually decided to put the car back in the hauler.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 2nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track cleaning tonight 02/04 7pm... all supplys are provided :dude:


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*

Final tune up for Saturday's State Race! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 2, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 197
2. Bob "00" Lee - 190
3. Darin Benson - 183
4. Rick Tomlinson - 181
5. Trevor Young - 149

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.5541133 on Yellow

Charlie raced a backup car as he - like a lot of racers - is preparing cars for the My Series race on February 9th but it still had enough to go to the front. Bob made time to make a rare Saturday night appearance and turned an impressive number of laps. "Shake" was able to edge "Bake" by a pair of laps for the final spot on the podium while Trevor rounded out the field and continues to improve.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 200
2. Rollin Isbell - 193
3. Rick Gibeault - 171
4. Johnny Banks - 166
5. Mike Rigsby - 37 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.499239 on Black

Eddie has been slowly recuperating and finally felt well enough to do a little racing. Perhaps I should say, a LOT of racing by hitting the double century mark. And making it more impressive -- he did it with an Intrepid body. I did myself in with a lousy heat but was really unchallenged as Rick and Johnny also had problems.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* – 




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 6th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 6, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Trevor Young - 155
2. Bob Calfee - 136 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bob Calfee - 5.156622 on Black

Trevor and Bob ran with the second group and both ran well. Bob had to withdraw late in the race with a broken wheel hub after a nasty rider-induced wall shot.


*Group #2*
1. Chad Edenfield - 195
2. Bill McDermott - 188
3. Bill Show - 186
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 185
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 181
6. Wayne Thomas - 165

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.437468 on Orange

Chad's car is in need of some motor work but he still had enough to hold off the onslaught of the Bills. Bill Mc ran on Chad's lap for quite some time before falling just off of the pace and settling for second. Bill Show and Bullfrog went into the final heat on the same lap and ran that way right up to the final seconds of the race. Bullfrog got caught in a last second melee in Area 51 that allowed Bill Show to claim the final spot on the podium. Pinkie stayed close and ran very well as did Wayne who was making his first trip to Jacksonville. 

*Group #3*
1. Charlie Dube - 209 + 19.9
2. Buddy Houser - 209 + 19.7
3. Ryan Edenfield - 201
4. Johnny Banks - 199
5. Eddie Stilley - 171
6. Rollin Isbell - 166
7. James "JP" Snyder - 190 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser - 4.335381 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 4.335414 on Blue

Charlie and Buddy ran together the entire race and put on a great show in the final heat. Buddy started the final heat with a slight advantage on the track, but Charlie had a slight advantage in horsepower and ran him down. When the power shut off for the final time, Charlie had a slight advantage. Ryan tied his personal best with a solid run and the final spot on the podium. Banks didn't have his usual horsepower at his disposal and struggled just a bit as a result.. Eddie was on a shakedown cruise and discovered that he definitely needs more horsepower. I got bent early and missed some time but found a way to finish. JP had to change cars when his old Hawk 7 reached its expiration date.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 9th at 8:00am …… My Series Race #2*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1!!!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 13, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Joel Hastings - 210
2. Rollin Isbell - 207 
3. Bill Show - 202
4. Bill McDermott - 201
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 192

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.281105 on Red

Joel's car was plenty fast when he needed it to be. I think I heard him say that this was a personal best in terms of laps. Congratulations on a strong run. With Buddy's help, the chassis was better toward the end of the race but never quite right. Still .... I'll take the lap total with no complaints. Bill Show also might have set a personal best in grabbing the final spot on the podium. Bill McDermott was just a tad off early, then got a little professional help and came on very strong. Pinkie ran one of his best races in a long time showed strong horsepower at times. Good run. 


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 211 + 7.9
2. Rick Gibeault - 211 + 7.7
3. Charlie Dube - 209
4. Chad Edenfield - 207
5. Johnny Banks - 205 (?)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault 

Okay .... I brought home two copies of the first race and no copies of the second race. Dang! I think the rundown is in the correct order, but am not positive. I recall that Rick fell back early and then put on a strong charge through the field and got to within just about a foot of Buddy's car when the power went off. Chad went into the final heat on the lead lap with Buddy and Rick but had a Red he'd like to forget. Dube ran strong - again - and I think he grabbed the final spot on the podium. I think Johnny's car wasn't quite as fast as he has been. Probably because he spent the last two weeks working on a bunch of other people's cars getting ready for the State race.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 16th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 16, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson - 174
2. Rick Tomlinson - 168
3. Steve Thoroman - 167
4. Trevor Young - 139
5. Jim Tillman - 122

*Fast Lap* – Darin Benson - 4.554484 on Red

Shake and Bake were in the house! We mysteriously lost a little time in one heat or the lap count would have been a little higher. Darin got off to a rough start but "did his job" and earned the Victory. Rick led early then had a handling issue that required some professional help. That allowed him to come back and then hold off Hawk for the runner-up position. Trevor started out with really, really big tires. We know how that turns out. Jim ran his first race in approximately 40 years and showed that there's a racer in there waiting to come out.


*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 204
2. Rick Gibeault - 200
3. Charlie Dube - 199
4. Rollin Isbell - 182
5. Jordan Eber - 158 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.499086 on Orange

A few of us have been doing a little body testing since the Kelly Daytona is on the endangered species list. Looks like it won't be the end of the world. Eddie and Rick ran a Parma Intrepid and I ran an Outisight Charger and all performed very well. Eddie showed that he's starting to feel a little better as he drove a very clean race and turned an impressive number of laps. It was almost Ice Man-like. Rick stayed on Eddie's bumper until a rough-driving penalty set him back a lap and Eddie stayed on didn't give anyone a chance at handing out a similar penalty. Dube ran hard to keep Rick honest and was on Rick's lap when the power shut off. I found the wall on an unexpected restart (lesson --- don't play with the controller during a track call) and then had to wrestle a tire with a stripped screw off of the axle. Jordan ran the car that I loaned him last week and we discovered that it (a) doesn't like brand new tires and (b) it needed a little chassis work after running in three races last weekend.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube - 222
2. Rick Gibeault - 220
3. Rollin Isbell - 194

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 3.944839 on Black

Charlie and Rick battled for the lead most of the race. Rick led going into the final heat but his motor was fading just a bit and he was on Red. He tried to hold off Charlie (on White) but bobbled just the slightest and it let Charlie get alongside. Then Rick started laughing and it was all over. Then I started laughing and came off for the umpteenth time. Once again, I had far more car than the driver could control.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 20th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


GT1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Great racing tonight. Thank you.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 20, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 

And, thank you to Chad Edenfield for helping out by directing one of the races. Nice job!



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Nicholas Thoroman - 156
2. Jim Tillman - 138
3. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 135

*Fast Lap* – Nicholas Thoroman - 4.984784 on Blue

It was good to see Nicholas (Hawk Junior) back at the track. It had been too long but he seemed to shake the rust off pretty quick. Especially once the gear was tightened so that he could get all of the power to the track. Jim and Mike both ran better than the lap totals reflect. They did a great job of not holding up the leaders and had stretches of very consistent laps.


*Group #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 198
2. Bill McDermott - 195
3. Bill Show - 192
4. Jordan Eber - 188
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 182 _(Raced with Group #1)_
6. Bob Rondinone - 169
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 164

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.327308 on Red 

We had a real nice turnout and it was one of those nights where it was tricky to split up the groups. So come guys ended up racing in different groups to even out turn marshals and race directors. Ryan was headed for the double century mark before one bad heat sidetracked him. Bill McDermott and Bill Show rounded out the podium and kept the pressure on Ryan for the lead. Jordan got to make a rare Wednesday night appearance and got off to a rough start. He eventually righted the ship, but it was too late to compete for the win. Hawk ran with the first group and was really never pushed or he might have turned more laps. Bob Rondinone races out of Bill Pinch's shop in Melbourne but has learned that when he's working in Jacksonville he can sometimes work a race into his schedule. Bob ran well and battled with Pinkie for position most of the race.


*Group #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 219 + 9
2. Chad Edenfield - 212
3. Buddy Houser - 209
4. Rollin Isbell - 207 _(Raced with Group #2)_
5. Charlie Dube - 205
5. Joel Hastings - 205 _(Raced with Group #2)_
7. Rick Gibeault - 199
8. Johnny Banks - 190
9. Mike Rigsby - 124 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.225971 on Green

JT ran the race that he probably wished that he'd ran at the State Race. I'm not sure that he was off of the track more than once or twice. Excellent run. I think that I heard Chad say that he turned a personal best. I know that he turned enough laps to win a lot of weeks. Buddy got a little bent early but still turned a respectable number of laps. I enjoyed racing with Group #2, those guys are plenty fast and kept me on my toes. I have to call Charlie and Joel a tie because I forgot to write down their track positions. Sorry guys. Rick, Charlie and Johnny seemed to find each other most of the race. Rick was involved in a game of first lap pinball that left him working on the car during every intermission. When it was right, it was in the 4.23's. Mike was running with the leaders just past the halfway point before withdrawing from the event.




*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 23rd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 23, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin Benson - 184 + 7
2. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 184 + 6
3. Johnny Banks - 169
4. Bob Calfee - 157

*Fast Lap* – Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 4.717813 on Black
*Fast Lapp* - Darin Benson - 4.717943 on Purple

The Monster Truck show cut our crowd a bit. I trust that everyone made it home safe and sound and we hope to see you next Saturday. This was a fun race to watch. Darin built a pretty good lead - six or seven laps - before his Evil 9 turned into an Evil 6. I guess he tried to get one race too many out of it. That gave Hawk the chance to reel Darin in. Twice Hawk got to within the same section on the track and twice Hawk deslotted. Banks' chassis got bent and kept Johnny from challenging for the lead. Bob was the recipient of a nasty Bank shot courtesy(?) of Hawk that left him with a bent chassis as well.

*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 204
2. John "JT" Thompson - 203
3. Mike Rigsby - 200
4. Jordan Eber - 191
5. Eddie Stilley - 60 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.444965 on Black

This race was close most of the event. Everyone got off to a pretty good start in this race and then Eddie's car (on white) sucked the body in and made a hard left in the Bank .... just as I was approaching his quarter panel on Red. My car did a Jimmy Horton impersonation going over the high side but seemed no worse than it was before the wreck. However, Eddie had to go back to the garage area for body repairs -- and he was fast when he returned. After Heat 3 and Heat 4, JT, Mike and I were all on the same lap. I was finally able to get away just a bit in Heat 5 (I liked the black lane.  and Mike showed JT and I great racing courtesy by pulling over a time or two to let us go. Jordan's car needs just a bit more horsepower and I think it has received a little attention. 

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Rigsby - 236
2. Rollin Isbell - 232
3. Bob Calfee - 191

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 3.725718 on Orange
*Fast Lap* - Mike Rigsby - 3.734131 on Orange

I would have sworn that Mike was faster than that. His car was hooked up. A great example of speed and handling winning the day. Bob said that he would have been willing to go home early when he turned his first sub-four-second lap. Fun race!




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 27th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Mike R

The JK tires I had on my NASCAR worked well on most of the lanes and didn't work well on the overly slick Black and Red lanes. Had to slow down to feather the car through the donut and leadon areas...by that time, I was out of the running for the top spot and just let everyone go to preserve a podium. Best I could do with what I had. Purple through White I would run with anyone though...Now have to find a motor to use the next two NASCAR races before I bow out racing that class altogether.

Still not satisfied with the motor power in the Group F. Still rebuilding Hawk 6 Chinese motors to come up with a strong one. Wasn't able to run the donut wide open at all on any lane because of the lanes being dirty and chattering the rear tires. Thank God I put on the Cahoza gear to keep from tearing gears up.


----------



## Charlie D.

Mike R said:


> The JK tires I had on my NASCAR worked well on most of the lanes and didn't work well on the overly slick Black and Red lanes. Had to slow down to feather the car through the donut and leadon areas...by that time, I was out of the running for the top spot and just let everyone go to preserve a podium. Best I could do with what I had. Purple through White I would run with anyone though...Now have to find a motor to use the next two NASCAR races before I bow out racing that class altogether.
> 
> Still not satisfied with the motor power in the Group F. Still rebuilding Hawk 6 Chinese motors to come up with a strong one. Wasn't able to run the donut wide open at all on any lane because of the lanes being dirty and chattering the rear tires. Thank God I put on the Cahoza gear to keep from tearing gears up.


Mike, I belive that Kelley or someone in time will bring back the Daytona body.
With that said here is my offer to you, I will buy $100.00 worth of your body's
and you have the first chance to buy them back when the time comes if you wish and you don't bow out.


----------



## Mike R

Appreciate the offer Charlie, I really do, but I'm just going to park the NASCAR program as well as the GT-1 program and cut it down to GTP and Group F. They seem to mess with the rules less in those classes (save for the Hawk 6/Big Dog abomination in GTP) so I'll put my focus there after the middle of next month.


----------



## SCSHobbies

RACE NIGHT!!


Terry Tawney is also coming up to Race tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 27, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Bob Calfee - 166 

*Fast Lap* – Bob Calfee - 

Bob ran with the second group and I hear that he represented himself well.


*Group #2*
1. Nic DiRamio - 198
2. Bill McDermott - 195
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 190
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 185
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 184

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.343801 on Black

I had to work so I missed the action. I hear that Bullfrog led early before Nic slipped away from the pack. Bill McDermott must have been quick because that's a pretty quick fast lap. Looks like Hawk and Pinkie had a good battle for position.


*Group #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 217
2. Chad Edenfield - 214
3. Buddy Houser - 213
4. Terry Tawney - 206 + 19
5. Rick Gibeault - 206 + 14
6. Bob "00" Lee - 205
7. Charlie Dube - 184

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.218329 on Purple

Dang .... I missed getting to see Bob and Terry. Looks like JT had another solid run and I'm pretty sure that Chad's total is a personal best for him. Very close race between Terry and Rick for fourth and Bob was just a lap back. And by looking at Charlie's lap total, I'm guessing that he had problems.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 2nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 2, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 192
2. Johnny Banks - 180
3. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 166
4. Bob Calfee - 152
5. Jim Tillman - 129
6. Darin Benson - 169 (DQ -Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.609383 on Blue

I would have normally put Jordan in the second race but we needed to even out the turn marshaling and I knew that he was coming in with no practice time. Turns out that it didn't matter as he won in convincing fashion. Banks fought some handling issues but got the car working pretty good toward the end of the race. Hawk struck a deal to obtain ownership of the car that Eddie let him borrow the past couple of weeks --- so ---, of course, he polished the chassis. I think Eddie re-tweaked the chassis after the race and got it working again. Bob and Jim both fought some handling issues that held them back from a stronger finish. These guys are working hard and putting in the practice time so take a moment to encourage them when you see them at the track. Darin tried a couple of different cars but couldn't find one to his liking and was a bit off of the pace. Nothing wrong with using the time to test when things aren't quite going your way.


*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 204
2. Eddie Stilley - 199
3. Charlie Dube - 198
4. Rick Gibeault - 194
5. John "JT" Thompson - 54 (DNF)
6. Mike Rigsby - 11 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.445677 on Yellow

Everyone was pretty quick in this race and I can't really explain how I slipped away other than I missed the wrecks. Still, I ain't giving it back! Eddie's car came on strong toward the end of the race after spraying the gunk out of the motor. (Even the good ones sometimes forget the simple maintenance routine.) Charlie ran Eddie down for the runner-up spot more than once and more than once found trouble. Charlie still made the podium though as Rick suffered a bent chassis that cost him laps in a couple of heats while he worked it out. JT brought out a trusty Falcon 7 that had apparently seen better days as it refused to stop when called upon to do so. 

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 228
2. Rick Gibeault - 222
3. Charlie Dube - 220
4. Rollin Isbell - 35 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 3.945883 on Yellow

JT built a GTP for the last state race and - as usual - built a good one as he showed in this race. Rick borrowed a car from Charlie and then bested him by two laps for the runner-up position. Let's face it, all of Charlie's cars are pretty darn good. So .... I had this wacky plan to shift around some of my rolling stock. I got the moves made but didn't have time to tweak. Oh my. I was a menace. Deciding to withdraw did everyone a favor and it gave me time to run home and let the dog out.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 6th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Track cleaning on Monday, 3/4/13 at 7:00pm.

Please stop by and lend a hand if you're in the neighborhood. Free track time for those that do.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*

GT1 Fun!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*

Both tracks have been cleaned and prepped and are ready for action. Thanks go out to Rick, Hawk and Captain Bob for lending a hand.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 6, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Drew Snider - 179
2. Bob Calfee - 169
3. David Poland - 162
4. Jim Tillman - 151

*Fast Lap* – David Poland - 4.726566 on Black

Drew finally had a night with no sports practice or game and made it to the track. He won. Bob Calfee and David battled for second most of the race before David had one rough heat. That was enough to let Bob slip away. Jim settled into a groove and continues to shake off forty years of rust.


*Group #2*
1. Stuart Andrews - 197
2. Bill McDermott - 196
3. Bill Show - 194
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 193
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 181
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 175
7. Ryan Edenfield - 134 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.390332 on Black

Stuart showed that he hadn't forgot how to get around the track. Once he got through the first heat or two, it was just a matter of whether or not he could hold off the onslaught of Bills. Bill Mc was just as fast as Stuart - actually a tick faster - but bobbled once too often and came up a lap short. Bill Show grabbed the final spot on the podium and was hoping the two leaders would get caught up in "the big one", but it never came. Bullfrog survived a motor that smelled like it was done, but we freed up the back end just a bit and he was able to stay in contention. Hawk fell a bit off of the pace but managed a spot in the Top 5 while Pinkie couldn't quite seem to get in a groove. Ryan's car took a couple of hits that left it well off of the pace and eventually led him to retire to the garage.


*Group #3*
1. Rick Gibeault - 212
2. John "JT" Thompson - 208
3. Johnny Banks - 204
4. Chad Edenfield - 201 + 6.9
5. Charlie Dube - 201 + 6.2
6. Joel Hastings - 201 + 1
7. Stuart Andrews - 194
8. Rollin Isbell - 181

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.281888 on Red

Did I mention that the track had just been cleaned? While the clean surface gave some guys a little trouble, Rick found it very much to his liking. Congratulations on a nice Win. JT kept the pressure on for awhile, but Rick was just too strong. Banks ran very well to grab the final spot on the podium and missed the race of the night just behind him. When the power shut off, Chad was just coming out from under the bridge and Charlie was about to go under the bridge. That's close. And, Joel was on their lap and was just past the lap counter. Very close racing. Stuart took the transfer but couldn't repeat as his motor brushes were virtually gone by the end of the race. I took a rider shot to the wall that sent me to the pits and eventually was able to return to the fray.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 9th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 9, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Nathan Pickett - 200
2. Jordan Eber - 198
3. Nic DiRamio - 178
4. Jimmy Dispennette - 173
5. Bob Calfee - 162

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.499792 on Blue

Nathan - The Georgia Flash - actually set the high laps and fast lap of the night for NASCAR. Congratulations on an excellent win. Jordan turned enough laps to win the second race on his way to the runner up position while Nic grabbed the final spot on the podium in a rare Saturday night appearance. Jimmy finally was able to slip away from work for a while and gave his car a good run despite a body that was quickly falling apart. Bob said that he was pleased with his run and joining the rest of the group in the 4's.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 197
2. John "JT" Thompson - 196
3. Rollin Isbell - 195
4. James "JP" Snyder - 193
5. Rick Tomlinson - 181
6. Darin Benson - 180

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.554431 on Purple

Fast Eddie did his Steady Eddie impersonation and ran just hard enough to stay ahead of the pack in a race that was anything but clean. JT and I battled for the runner-up spot but never really challenged Eddie. JP started out with some problems and then ran very well after getting "a little professional help." The Magic Man bested El Diablo for the final spot in the Top 5. Let's just say that the red Michael Waltrip Ford certainly made its presence known. I know there's a fast car in there somewhere. Hopefully we can find it. 


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 226
2. Rollin Isbell - 221
3. Jimmy Dispennette - 205
4. Nathan Pickett - 189
5. Bob Calfee - 186

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 3.898221 on Orange

JT didn't always have the fastest car on the track, but it seemed to have Lexan repellent. And that was a good thing. We ran most of this race with just two turn marshals (Thank you Jordan and JP for doing a terrific job!!) before Henry Snyder lent a hand for the final couple of heats. Jimmy was thrilled to break the double-century mark and was very racy. I can't exactly explain why Nathan can drive a NASCAR better than a wing car. Bob Calfee had a few of those "A Ha!!" moments in learning where he could push the car. Always fun to watch.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 13th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 13, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Jim Tillman - 154 

*Fast Lap* – Jim Tillman - 4.835361 on Black 

Jim ran with the second group as he continues to shake off the rust. 


*Group #2*
1. Stuart Andrews - 201 + 17
2. Bill McDermott - 201 + 9
3. Ryan Edenfield - 197
4. John Parks - 188
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 185

*Fast Lap* – Stuart Andrews - 4.453000 on Blue

Stuart made it two in a row since his return to Wednesday night racing. The car is pretty quick but has a big appetite for motor brushes. Bill Mc had a slight edge going into the final heat but couldn't quite hold Stuart off. Ryan ran on the same lap as the leaders for a good portion of the race before a bad heat tripped him up. Parks is back! John looked pretty racy at times and it's good to see him back here in the South. Pinkie's car will go down the straight. Just ask Jim Tillman.


*Group #3*
1. Rollin Isbell - 208
2. Buddy Houser - 206
3. Rick Gibeault - 203
4. Chad Edenfield - 201 + 19
5. Johnny Banks - 201 + 11

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.335351 on Black

I'm not really sure how I got away from Buddy. I was pretty quick on the bottom lanes but Buddy was quick on all of the lanes. He must have gotten caught up in more of "dem racin' deals" than I did. Rick couldn't quite find the handling but was running in the 3.9's pretty consistently. Chad and Johnny had a great race for the whole event. Chad wasn't quite as fast, but kept the car on the track. That gave Chad the advantage when the power shut off for the final time. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 16th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 16, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick "Bake" Tomlinson - 188
2. Johnny Banks - 182 + 16
3. John Parks - 165
4. Jim Tillman - 138
5. Darin "Shake" Benson - 182 + 13 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Rick "Bake" Tomlinson - 4.718067 on Blue

Rick "Bake" Tomlinson drove more like "Magic Man" on his way to a comfortable win. In fact, he kept the pressure on JP, who was running with the first group to even out the marshaling, for the entire race. Banks took the second spot after Darin took a DQ when he changed cars a little after the midpoint of the race. Parks ran well (and brought brownies!!) to earn a solid finish while Jim struggled a bit with a tweaked chassis.


*Race #2*
1. Mike Rigsby - 199
2. Eddie Stilley - 198
3. Rollin Isbell - 194
4. James "JP" Snyder - 190
5. John "JT" Thompson - 186
6. Jordan Eber - 184
7. Rick Gibeault - 159

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Stilley - 4.554789 on Orange

Mike broke out an Intrepid body that last ran in a My Series race at Bill Pinch's track a number of years ago and earned the Win by driving a smart race. Nice win, Mike. Eddie gave chase but couldn't quite complete the pass and finished just over a lap down. My car was good at times but I lost too much time in the pits making a braid and guide adjustment after driving the car off a couple of times and couldn't make it up. (Gotta get faster at those things!) JT tried to run an Evil 9 one too many races and came up short on horsepower a little after the midpoint of the race. Jordan's car was fast but he was still adjusting to the Intrepid body. Rick did some work to make the car better that had the opposite effect. He made a few trips to the pits for repairs but found a way to make it to the end.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 225
2. Rollin Isbell - 190
3. Jim Tillman - 156
4. Mike Rigsby - 34 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 3.835565 on Orange

JP knew he had a fast car that just needed a little chassis work. Looks like we got it working pretty good. Nice win. My car was quick, but it became painfully obvious that even Eddie's chassis work hadn't tamed the beast. Way too many "offs" on a night when there weren't too many marshals. Jim started to get in the groove in this race and turned some good laps. Mike was running on the lead lap when he felt the motor tighten up and decided to save it for another day.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 20th ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 20, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Bob Calfee - 164 

*Fast Lap* – Bob Calfee - 4.875378 on Blue

Bob ran with the second group and isn't too far off of the pace. A little better every week. 


*Group #2*
1. Nic DiRamio - 199
2. Johnny Banks - 197
3. Bill Show - 188
4. John Parks - 187
5. Bill McDermott - 101

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio - 4.390227 onGreen

Nic was back and Nic was fast. Johnny gave chase but came up just a little short. Although .... he did prove that an X25 center section can take some abuse. Bill Show grabbed the final spot on the podium by holding off the charge of John Parks. Bill McDermott's rocket ship finally flamed out. Nothing a fresh armature won't cure.


*Group #3*
1. Rick Gibeault - 207
2. Chad Edenfield - 206
3. Joel Hastings - 203
4. Charlie Dube - 202
5. Rollin Isbell - 159
6. John "JT" Thompson - 211 (DQ -Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.281560 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.328430 on Blue

Rick earned another nice victory by driving a very steady race and using the horsepower when needed. Chad took the runner-up position in similar fashion while Joel and Charlie dueled for the final spot on the podium. When the power went off for the final time, Joel had the advantage. I'd love to blame the car or the track or aliens for my finish, but it was just one of those nights when the car and I were at odds. The car wins that argument every time. JT's original entry suddenly decided that it didn't want to run. It's a mystery as the car ran fine after the race. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 23rd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 23, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Group 1*
1. Mark Murray - 139

*Fast Lap* – Mark Murray - 5.335804 on Blue

Mark ran with the second group and performed well against far more experienced racers.


*Group 2*
1. Jordan Eber - 188
2. Chad Edenfield - 185 + 16
3. Johnny Banks - 185 + 6
4. Nic DiRamio - 183
5. John Parks - 175
6. Jimmy Dispennette - 164
7. Bob Calfee - DNS

*Fast Lap* - Chad Edenfield - 4.617491 on Yellow

If you had told me during this race that we'd be done with *all* of our racing by 10pm, I'd would have said, "you're crazy." But we were. Amazing! Perhaps it was the near full-moon that made for a race that was less than a thing of beauty. But it did feature some amazing wrecks. Jordan survived the carnage better than most and earned the win. while Chad and Johnny limped their cars home to claim the final spot on the podium. Nic made a rare Saturday night appearance and showed glimpses of his old form. Parks found a few too many wrecks to contend --- but did bring brownies!! Jimmy setup a new car with a little participation from a number of people and had it running very well before the carnage took its toll. Nothing a hammer won't fix!

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 201
2. John "JT" Thompson - 198
3. Charlie Dube - 197
4. Rick Gibeault - 150
5. Rollin Isbell - 141
6. Mike Rigsby - DNS

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.500118 on Purple

Fast Eddie put it on cruise control a little over halfway through the race for a well-earned trip to Victory Lane. That left JT and Charlie to fight it out for the runner-up spot. JT finally got the advantage in the last half of the final heat and earned the position while Dube had to settle for the final spot on the podium. Rick took some damage that sent him to the pits for a while or he would have had a higher finish. I got caught up in "one of dem deals" early in the first heat and then got the interior in the gear in the second heat. Once I got the interior taped back together, the car was good. Old racer's proverb ..... there's always next week.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 223
2. Rollin Isbell - 219
3. Johnny Banks - 214
4. Jimmy Dispennette - 200
5. Stone Gibeault - 170

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 3.788789 on Green

JT's car sounded like it had a wet cat in the motor. It wasn't always fast, but it was fast enough and would run the same speed on every lane all the way around the track. I'll take the runner-up spot after my NASCAR race! Banks was fast and eventually found the handling that he'd lost earlier. Jimmy's car is fast. I had a lot of fun running with him. Stone!! Stone did a great job in his first race. And the car is very, very fast. A little more practice on the gutter lanes, and he's going to be hard to beat.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 27th at 7:30pm ..... GT1 by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Kelly Daytona Bodies*

The Kelly Daytona body is apparently back in production. A pleasant surprise.

For the first time in over two months, I was able to order a few from one of our distributors. They should be in by Tuesday.

Feel free to resume using this body if you wish.


----------



## SCSHobbies

No Baseball this Wednesday!!! I can not wait to get back for some GT1 action! Have your fastest stuff ready... :dude:

Daytona bodies are back in stock!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!

GT1 Style!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Happy Easter!*

SCR&H is closed on Sunday, March 31st for Easter.

Track cleaning on Monday at 7:00pm.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 27, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*GT1 by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Bob Calfee - 186
2. Mason Yost - 146

*Fast Lap* – Bob Calfee - 4.890058 on Yellow

Bob Calfee is starting to look mighty racy on the track. The practice is certainly paying off. Speaking of that ..... Mason Yost is a young man that bought a Ready-To-Race car a few weeks ago and has been practicing any time he can get a ride to the track. This week he entered his first race. Ever. Nice job!


*Group #2*
1. Stuart Andrews - 198
2. Bill Show - 196
3. Bill McDermott - 193
4. John Parks - 190
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 186
6. Nic DiRamio - 68 (DNF - Motor Issues)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.444989 on Orange

Stuart jumped right back in the saddle and grabbed another Win. Bill Show and Bill Mc were actually a tick faster but Stuart had the cleaner race and left the Bill's to fight over the runner-up spot. Parks wasn't too far back and is quickly shaking off the rust. Bullfrog got caught up in a couple of "dem racin' deals" but was running near the front early. Nic's car ran out of motor brushes and even after replacing them didn't have the horsepower to contend. Then the motor got a bad case of the "stops." There's always next week.


*Group #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 215
2. Rick Gibeault - 211
3. Buddy Houser - 210
4. Chad Edenfield - 209
5. Charlie Dube - 196
6. Johnny Banks - 187
7. Rollin Isbell - 172

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.219007 on Yellow

Buddy told people to bring their fast stuff. JT and Rick obviously listened as they grabbed the top two spots. Buddy was no slouch though. He ran the backup car because it was the one that was ready and joined them in the 4.2's. Chad was on the tail end of Buddy's lap and was hoping for one slip-up so he could jump on the podium. Dube had a handling issue that dropped him back and I don't know what happened to Johnny late in the race. My box apparently doesn't have a magic slot because the car handled just like it did the week before - poorly. It was better after I worked on it a bit.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 30th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 30, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Darin "Shake" Benson - 192
2. Rick "Bake" Tomlinson - 189
3. Nic DiRamio - 182
4. John Parks - 173
5. Bob Calfee - 163
6. Eddie "E-Man" Miles - 157 + 9
7. Jimmy Dispennette - 157 + 6
8. Jim Tillman - 15 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Darin "Shake" Benson - 4.609355 on Yellow

Shake & Bake were in the house. Darin got a little chassis tuning help and made it pay off with a nice trip to Victory Lane. Rick "Bake" Tomlinson was able to make the trip after spending the day helping with a move and kept the pressure on Darin throughout the race. Nic drove one of his best NASCAR races to date to grab the final spot on the podium. Parks has been tinkering with chassis setups and showed flashes that indicates he's on the right track (sorry ... bad pun). Bob also had one of his better NASCAR races and showed that he's capable of doing a little Lexan to Lexan racing with just about anyone. E-Man was back!! and drove a good race and survived a couple of very impressive crashes. Jimmy had a gear start going early that had turned into a slip-differential by the end of the race. Jim showed that sometimes when you lose your car and hit the wall it's a sign to give the car a rest and race again another night. 



*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 200
2. Eddie Broyles - 199
3. John "JT" Thompson - 197
4. Rodney Miles - 192
5. Rollin Isbell - 183
6. Johnny Banks - 158 (DNF - Handling / Horsepower)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.554086 on Orange
_The Top 5 all had their Best Time in the 4.554's_

Eddie Stilley has been on a tear. He's definitely found how to make a Parma Taurus body handle as good as most of the Kelly Daytona bodies. Very impressive. Eddie Broyles made it back to the track and showed that he still knows how to race and stayed close to the leaders the whole race. JT had one of the fastest cars on the track --- and couldn't get it to handle the way he wanted. If he get's it "right", it could be tough to beat. Rodney jumped into this race to help even out the field and was probably too generous in letting people go. His car is fast on every lane and he showed that he can drive side-by-side with the best of them. I got caught up under the bridge in the first heat and lost some time making repairs - again. Probably time for new pans. Johnny was uncharacteristically down on horsepower --- which led to him over-driving a bit. And we've all seen that movie.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 226
2. Jimmy Dispennette - 179
3. Rollin Isbell - 107

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.007424 on Yellow

JT built a big lead early and just watched it grow. Jimmy spent some time practicing on Red and it paid off. That's where he turned his fastest lap - in the 4.1's. I found a way to finish the race, but that's about all I accomplished. Fortunately, it was a small field and I didn't inflict too much damage on anyone else. Geez!


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 3rd ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Track has been cleaned and glued.

Thank you to Bob Calfee and Buddy Houser for lending a hand.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Fun night of racing. 

Thank you to the 20 guys who took a little mid-week break to play with toy cars.


----------



## Jordan Eber

*Back in action!!*

I am going back to the day shift starting on 4/16/2013 so i will be back to weekly GT-1 racing. (but will still not be able to make it the next few Saturdays due to already made plans).


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Welcome Back!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Very good news Jordan. :thumbsup:

Now if we can find a way to get Mike Henry back... :tongue: jk Mike i have not been able to make it on Saturdays in a while either. Clear your schedule for 05/04 State Race in Melborne. NASCAR on the small oval... should be fun! I'm hoping to be done with Baseball by then and planning to go.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Hmm. Here I go looking at this topic and it leaves me so tempted to see if I can wrap a car around a pole again... er, I mean, drive a car around the track. TOTALLY what I meant. (But seriously, guys, we all know it'll end up in some freak accident that shears half the body, bends the chassis in ways God never intended it to, and leaves it performing better while 12 laps down.)


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Erik, 

It was good to see you at the track last night. You seemed to be shaking off the rust pretty quick.

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 3, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Larry Granger - 178
2. Bob Calfee - 177
3. Jadon Craig - 170
4. Mason Yost - 160
5. Mark Murray - 151

*Fast Lap* – Larry Granger - 4.718121 on Orange

Larry had been by to visit from Belleview, Florida a couple of times but had not been on the track before. So ... he bought a Ready-to-Race car and showed that he's a pretty quick learner. Nice Win, Larry. Hope you make it back soon. Bob Calfee stayed close but couldn't quite close the gap and had to settle for runner-up. Jadon had a night free from practice and ran near the front most of the race before winding up third. Mason now has two races under his belt.  Nice progress for a young racer. I remember when 160 laps would put you near the front in any race. Speaking of young ---- Mark was the youngest racer in this group and worked in a trip to the track during Spring Break. Good job.


*Group #2*
1. Nic DiRamio - 201
2. Ryan Edenfield - 198 + 8
3. Bill Show - 198 + 7
4. Bill McDermott - 191
5. Nathan Pickett - 186
6. John Parks - 184
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 180

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.436891 on Black

Nic obviously solved the motor problems that he suffered the week before. Nice run! Ryan ran on the lead lap until late in the race and then had one heat that dropped him back a bit. That then put him in position to fight off the hard-charging Bill Show. Bill Mc was fast but couldn't quite get the handling under control to go along with the horsepower. The Georgia Flash also got to spend part of his Spring Break at the track. Unfortunately, he couldn't find the switch to turn off the Lexan magnets. I think that Parks picked a good night to leave the "A" car in the box. Pinkie got up on the wheel and ran laps in the 4.4's. A little more consistency and he'll start moving up.


*Group #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 208 + 6
2. Johnny Banks - 208 + 2
3. Joel Hastings - 207 + 19
4. Chad Edenfield - 206
5. Charlie Dube - 201
6. Bob "00" Lee - 191
7. Rollin Isbell - 178
8. Rick Gibeault - 159 

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.234265 on Black

Joel led early and showed impressive horsepower and handling on a freshly cleaned track. A bobble here and there left him battling with first Buddy and then Johnny for position. When the power shut off for the final time, all three were on the lead lap. Buddy had the advantage and was just past the Dog Leg while Johnny was just going into Area 51 and Joel was just before the lap counter. Good Close Racing! Chad thought he was going to be Dad 2.0 on Wednesday. Not to be, so he came racing. Good run and was just off of the leaders. Dube closed out the Top 5 and broke the double century mark while Bob fell just a bit off of the pace. My car was good and I joined Joel in the 4.2's. Unfortunately one untimely rider trip to the wall meant the end of a well-worn chassis. Rick discovered that he ran the wrong motor when a motor change late in the race made a huge difference.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 6th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 6, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Nathan Pickett - 190
2. John Parks - 176
3. Drew Snider - 171
4. Bob Calfee - 168
5. Erik Setzer - 166
6. David Poland - 163
7. Darin "Shake" Benson - 144 (DNF)
8. Jim Tillman - 143 

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.499855 on Yellow

Nathan - The Georgia Flash - was quick but it was a race where it paid to look ahead - way ahead. Still, Nathan stayed out front and was able to hold on for the Win. Parks was running strong enough to compete for a podium finish even if Darin hadn't withdrawn. The story of the race though might be Drew Snider. Mike Rigsby helped Drew with a little chassis work, loaned him a body and even provided a little coaching. It all paid off as Drew captureed the final spot on the podium. Bob Calfee and Erik ran within a lap or so of each other almost the whole race. Finally, in the closing heats, Bob slipped away just enough to take the position. Speaking of Erik --- good run. He bought a Ready-to-Race out of the case, got a body mounted on it and then shook off the rust heat-by-heat. We hope to see you again soon. David fought through a couple of rough heats and overall ran well. Jim had a much better outing than the week before. A little chassis work and he'll get back to form.

*Race #2*
1. Mike Rigsby - 199
2. James "JP" Snyder - 198
3. John "JT" Thompson - 193
4. Johnny Banks - 192
5. Rollin Isbell - 190
6. Rick Gibeault - 189
7. Eddie Broyles - 98 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.445465 on Purple

Eddie Stilley wasn't feeling quite up to par so he climbed into the Race Director's stand and watched the battle. He missed a heckuva race. Mike Rigsby is finding a fresh Trinity Evil 9 to his liking as he put it out front early and stayed there. Nice Win, Mike. The last time JP raced he finished off a well-worn chassis. Nothing a fresh chassis and a motor rebuild wouldn't cure. JT lost some laps in the first heat with a wire issue in the controller. I'm not sure he lost more than a lap after that. Banks spent some time this past week looking for some horsepower. A much better run this time out. I only got a spot in the Top 5 because Rick decided he didn't want to chase his car at the end of the race and allowed me to slip by. The car was good though and was on the lead lap near midway before a sliced lead wire sent me to the pits. Eddie also spent some time this past week looking for horsepower - and found it. Much better run.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rollin Isbell - 226
2. Stone Gibeault - 209
3. Nathan Pickett - 203
4. Drew Snider - 171
5. Jim Tillman - 149
6. Bob Calfee - 127
7. Mike Rigsby - 120 (DNF)
8. John "JT" Thompson - 56 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Stone Gibeault - 3.726883 on Yellow

Okay .... probably should have broke this into two races. A full field was a pleasant surprise but turned into a bit of a crash fest. I survived to get the Win but the best story here was Stone (Rick's son) grabbing the runner-up spot and setting the fast lap in the process. Congratulations on a great run. Nathan used four gears to get to the end of the race but made it to the podium. Drew, Jim and Bob were having a good battle for position before a problem here or there separated the group. Mike and/or JT might have taken the win but probably showed good wisdom in living to fight another day.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 10th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

One more night til the fastest night of the week! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 10, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Mason Yost - 173 + 16
2. Bob Calfee - 173 + 7
3. Ray Moore - 148

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.726305 on Orange

These guys ran with the second group and did more than just fine. Mason and Bob diced for the lead throughout the race -- all the way to the end. When the power shut off for the final time, Mason was just coming out of the bank and Bob was in the donut. Excellent race. Ray entered his first race and represented himself very well. These days beginners are running in the 5.3's. I remember when that was the breakout at SCS. Cars - and drivers - have certainly improved.


*Group #2*
1. Nic DiRamio - 206
2. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 200
3. Bill McDermott - 192
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 181

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio - 4.288907 on Black

Nic turned up the wick and set a personal best on his way to a solid Win. And speaking of personal bests .... Bullfrog put a freshly mounted body to good use and set a personal best of his own on the way to the Double Century mark and the runner-up position. Bill Mc claimed the final spot on the podium with a good run but not quite enough to stay with two guys on record runs. Pinkie rounded out the group and dipped into the 4.4's in the process. 


*Group #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 217
2. Johnny Banks - 209 + 19
3. Joel Hastings - 209 + 1
4. Rick Gibeault - 204
5. Charlie Dube - 203
6. Rollin Isbell - 185

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.225929 on Yellow

JT was quick in practice and quick in the race. That adds up to another nice win for The Ice Man. Johnny and Joel dueled for the entire race. At the end, Johnny was just under a full lap ahead as they rounded out the podium. Rick and Charlie also dueled for position for most of the race. When the power went off for the final time, Rick had less than a full lap lead over Charlie. I really hope to find time to swap chassis before the next LMP race. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 13th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 13, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 196
2. Jimmy Dispennette - 177
3. Bob Calfee - 169
4. Jim Tillman - 155
5. Johnny Banks - 147 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Jimmy Dispennette - 4.664287 on Yellow

Charlie might have actually had the quick lap, but I don't have the full race results with me and his posted lap was a little too quick to not have been a rider. More importantly, Charlie posted a very nice win. Jimmy had his best NASCAR race to date and turned very solid laps throughout the race. Always fun to watch a racer improve week-by-week. The same can be said for Bob Calfee who grabbed the final spot on the podium. For that matter .... the same can be said for Jim Tillman. Jim made good use of the tuning help he received and drove well. Again, I remember when the breakout for this class was right where Jim's laps were in the 5.1's. Johnny's car had some issues that even some mid-race tweaking wouldn't solve.



*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 205
2. John "JT" Thompson - 203
3. Rick Gibeault - 202
4. Eddie Broyles - 200
5. Rollin Isbell - 191
6. Mike Rigsby - 92 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.344344 on Orange
_The rest of the field had their fast lap in the 4.4's._

There's a reason that he got nicknamed "Fast Eddie." Eddie was feeling well enough to race this week and that proved to be bad news for everyone else. And that was on a night when the whole field was fast - including laps in the 4.3's by two racers. And on a night when the Top 4 racers were all at 200+ laps. Something that used to be reserved for LMP or GTP races. JT turned enough laps to win most weeks but came up just short. For that matter, Rick turned enough laps to win many weeks - and set the fast lap - but had to settle for third. And, for that matter, Eddie Broyles hit the Double Century mark and had to settle for fourth. I rounded out the Top 5 but broke another lead wire. Mike was running with the leaders when he exited the race.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Rick Gibeault - 224
2. Charlie Dube - 221
3. Jimmy Dispennette - 183
4. Rollin Isbell - 101

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 3.945302 on Yellow

Rick joined in Charlie in the 3.9's on his way to Victory Lane while Charlie had to settle for the runner-up spot. Jimmy was quite pleased with turning a personal best number of laps and a lap in the 4.1's in the process. This should sound familiar by now .... I found a way to finish the race, but that's about all I accomplished. Fortunately, it was a small field and I didn't inflict too much damage on anyone else. Geez!


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 17th ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It's amazingly cool for a Saturday in late April. Add in the rain and it makes for a really good day to visit the Slot Car track.

NASCAR and Group F races tonight. First race ---- 7:00pm.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 17, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Larry Granger - 180
2. Bob Calfee - 179
3. Jadon Craig - 156

*Fast Lap* – Bob Calfee - 4.718912 on Blue

These guys ran with the second group and did quite well. Larry made his second trip up from Bellview and made his second trip to Victory Lane. Bob gets a little better every time out. It's fun to watch the confidence grow every week. Jadon's car wasn't quite up to speed and his crew chief was in the same race. A couple of people gave the car a glance but couldn't spot anything obviously wrong. Old racer's proverb .... wait til next week!


*Group #2*
1. Nic DiRamio - 202
2. Ryan Edenfield - 195
3. Bill Show - 193
4. Jordan Eber - 190
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 188

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.343876 on Orange

Nic likes Victory Lane. A lot. Another very solid run by a constantly improving racer. Ryan had one bad heat hold him back but ran strong enough to capture the runner-up spot. Bill Show wasn't always the fastest car on the track, but he drove a smart race an claimed the final spot on the podium. Jordan's back! Back on day shift at work means he gets to come out and play on Wednesday nights! Pinkie took care of the car, drove ahead and battled with Jordan for position most of the race. Good run.


*Group #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 214
2. Chad Edenfield - 208
3. Charlie Dube - 207
4. Johnny Banks - 199
5. Rick Gibeault - 197
6. Bob "00" Lee - 192
7. Rollin Isbell - 189
8. Terry Tawney - 178 

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.226702 on Orange

JT snuck away from the field. Okay, he ran away from the field. Charlie, Johnny and Rick all joined JT in the 4.2's but each had a bad "off" here or there that cost them a chance to challenge for the lead. Chad and Charlie raced each other for position the whole race with "New Dad Chad" finally capturing the runner-up spot. Johnny and Rick also battled race-long for position with Johnny finally grabbing the spot. Bob and I each had some handling issues that meant we got to race near each other a lot. I don't think we ever traded Lexan, but we weren't a threat to win either. Terry made the trip from the Melbourne area and looked pretty racy in practice. Unfortunately the motor began laying down during the race. Dat's Racin'! 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 20th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 20, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

Thank you to Eddie Stilley and Steve "Hawk" Thoroman for serving as our Race Directors. Y'all did a fine job!

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 195
2. Jimmy Dispennette - 185
3. Bob Calfee - 171
4. John Parks - 168
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 32 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.499289 on Black

Johnny grabbed his "B" car to run in this group to help even out the field. I'm not sure I want to see his "A" car any time soon. Good win, Johnny. The real story in this race was Jimmy D. Jimmy led the first two heats and got into a real nice - and fast - groove. His car is fast and he's gaining more and more confidence in what he's doing. I heard him state that he was shooting for 180. Looks like he blew past that. Good run. Bob Calfee has his NASCAR running pretty darn good and it showed as he grabbed the final spot on the podium. Parks made it back to the track and fought through to the end with a less-than-wonderful car. Speaking of making it back .... Hawk is recovering from having his appendix taken out. Might have been just a little too soon to race though as he had to retire early.

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 203 + 4
2. Eddie Stilley - 203 + 3
3. Eddie Broyles - 198
4. Rollin Isbell - 194
5. Mike Rigsby - 107 (DNF)
6. John "JT" Thompson - 197 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.383244 on Orange

Congratulations to Rick Gibeault for winning his First NASCAR Race in this group. Rick has been chasing the right package for a few weeks and has been getting a little faster and a little smoother every week. This week he put it all together and then held off Eddie Stilley by less than a full section to claim a well-earned Victory. Eddie Stilley proved that he has more than one fast car in the box. No surprise to those of us that have known Eddie for awhile. Eddie Broyles' car seemed to come on strong just past the halfway point of the race. You can see Eddie shaking off the rust each week and working his way back. So, I sold the body that I was about to run to a young customer who likes the Go Daddy car. The only other body I had pinned for this particular chassis was an OS Charger. Really wasn't that bad. Mike was running within a lap of the leaders at the mid point of the race before retiring for the evening. JT's Evil 9 lived up (or down) to it's name when it threw a wind early in the second heat. He finished the race with Johnny's "B" car.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
No Race

*Fast Lap* – 




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 24th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good Race Reporting. I should be free this Wed for GT1!! 

Also State Race in Melborne on 05/04 Who is going?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its the fastest night of the week and no baseball to get in the way!

Race Night!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Super close racing last night in all 3 groups. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 24, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Mason Yost - 174
2. Bob Calfee - 169
3. Ray Moore - 159
4. Jim Tillman - 155
5. Haley Johnson - 110

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.617828 on Orange

We had enough racers to split into three groups and that provided a lot of very close racing. Mason snuck away just enough to almost get comfortable on his way to Victory Lane. Nice Win! Bob took a very conservative approach to the race and ran well in securing the runner-up positon. Ray and Jim battled throughout the race for the final spot on the podium. When the power shut off for the final time, Ray had a slight advantage. Haley entered his first race and with a little co-driving help from Dad, did just fine.


*Group #2*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 212
2. Nic DiRamio - 206
3. Jordan Eber - 202
4. Bill Show - 200
5. Bill McDermott - 197
6. John Parks - 191
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 188

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.335323 on Purple
*Fast Lap* - Nic DiRamio - 4.335330 on Blue

Pretty cool that the top four in this group all hit the double century mark. By the way .... Bob's a pretty good salesman. He sold me on the notion that his car wasn't "that fast." Turns out that it's pretty quick. He didn't mention that he was going to also drive a nearly flawless race. Very impressive run, 00! Nic stayed close for a while but had a few too many "offs" to contend for the win. Jordan is quickly shaking off the rust as he showed by claiming the final spot on the podium by edging Bill Show -- who I think set a personal best. Bill McDermott had a new body and ran well but the guys on fire were able to slip away. Parks contemplated which car to run and picked one that's pretty quick (4.4's) but had enough to stay just ahead of Pinkie who had a very steady run.


*Group #3*
1. Charlie Dube - 212
2. Johnny Banks - 211
3. Buddy Houser - 210 + 18
4. Mike Rigsby - 210 + 8 (DNF)
5. Joel Hastings - 209
6. Nic DiRamio - 207
7. Rollin Isbell - 206
8. Rick Gibeault - 202

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.226317 on Yellow

These guys are fast. Really fast. Congratulations to Charlie Dube for picking up a very well-earned Victory. Charlie, Johnny, Buddy, and Mike battled for the lead throughout the race. Mike probably would have run second but chose to withdraw with :06 left in the race when a deslotted White, Orange and Blue car found its way from a few lanes away into Mike's path. _Sorry, Mike._ That allowed Johnny to claim the runner-up position and Buddy claimed the final spot on the podium by track position. Joel was coming on pretty strong and just needed the leaders to bobble an extra time. Maybe next week. Nic took advantage of the move-up when Bob chose to serve as our Race Director. Nic bettered his lap time and lap count from the earlier race -- and will definitely need tires next week. I was glad to get through an entire race. And feel bad about being a factor in the outcome of the podium. Rick had to make some off-track repairs and still got back to make sure the whole field bettered the double century mark.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 27th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 27, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 196 + 2
2. Rodney Miles - 196 + 1
3. Darin Benson - 184
4. Rick Tomlinson - 182 + 15
5. John Parks - 182 + 4
6. Johnny Banks - 179
7. Jimmy Dispennette - 174
8. Bob Calfee - 169
9. Jim Tillman - 144 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.507958 on Green

Very strong turnout and very close racing. Jordan and Rodney battled throughout the whole race. Going into the final heat, Jordan had a decent advantage but was finishing on the Red lane and Rodney was coming on strong. Rodney needed just few more seconds. When the power shut off for the final time, Jordan was just about to exit Section 2 and Rodney was just about to exit Section 1. And that's one of the shortest sections of the track. Congratulations, Jordan on holding on for a well-fought Victory. The next good race-within-the-race was for the final spot on the podium. Darin, Rick and Parks stayed close to each other all night. In the end, Darin had just about a lap and a half over Rick who had not quite a full lap over Parks. Great battle. Johnny tried to coast away from the field but a gear problem from too quick of a finger cost him time to repair. Jimmy D didn't get any help from one of the turn marshals (initials might be RI) early in the race and then got the chassis tweaked just enough that he fell off the pace just a bit. Nothing a trip to the chassis shop won't cure. Bob and Jim were both hanging tough early before a couple of "offs" cost Bob and Jim had some mechanical trouble.



*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 206
2. James "JP" Snyder - 201
3. Rollin Isbell - 198 + 14
4. Rick Gibeault - 198 + 3
5. Charlie Dube - 192
6. Eddie Stilley - 148
7. Mike Rigsby - 106 (DNF)
8. Eddie Broyles - 200 (DQ - Changed Cars.)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.390538 on Purple

JT sprung for some new chassis parts and found them to his liking. Very impressive lap total considering that the nearly Full Moon seemed to take its toll on this race. Congratulations on the Victory. JP got some pre-race and in-race chassis help and put the work to good use on his way to a runner-up finish. I ran real good early in the race before getting caught up in some of the Moon Madness but was able to edge Rick for the final spot on the podium by track position. Charlie ran a very steady race and was able to bring it home with a Top 5 finish in a strong field. Fast Eddie got caught up in the Moon Madness as well and had to spend time doing a lot of chassis straightening to get back and finish the event. Eddie Broyles started the race with one of Fast Eddie's cars and was running very well before a severely damaged chassis forced him to switch to on of his own cars a little before the halfway point of the race.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 225
2. Charlie Dube - 212
3. James "JP" Snyder - 208
4. Rick Gibeault - 205
5. Jimmy Dispennette - 192
6. Rollin Isbell - 183
7. Jim Tillman - 141 (Gear)


*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 3.897637 on Red

We started this race with just three, brave, intrepid Turn Marshals. They did an excellent job but there was a whole lot going on --- and Moon Madness was still in effect. Thankfully, Parks came back to the track in time to marshal the last couple of heats. JT seems to be able to focus in the most challenging of situations and ended up with a very respectable lap count. Dube grabbed the runner-up position and JP survived the carnage to grab the final spot on the podium. Rick missed a little time diagnosing a motor that suddenly soured and I dropped out for a heat plus to marshal. Jimmy turned a bunch of solid laps and had a solid race with the leaders from time-to-time. Jim had a gear fail and unfortunately all of the usual crew chiefs were either racing or marshaling. There's always next week.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 1st ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Track Cleaning on Monday, April 29th at 7:00pm.

It's a week earlier than usual but the AC system is being serviced on Monday and we've been told that there will be dust and debris on the track as a result.

Remember ..... helpers get a time card.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track is clean and reglued. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*

GT1 Style. 

Last week everyone had really fast cars and was driving the wheels off of them, very close racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Fun racing last night! A lot of wrecks, my new body is now an old one !


----------



## SCSHobbies

Fun night. Bob you had a good run in both races... did you do that so you did not have to turn marshal... :thumbsup:

Sorry about the Bank shot Charlie.


----------



## Charlie D.

SCSHobbies said:


> Fun night. Bob you had a good run in both races... did you do that so you did not have to turn marshal... :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry about the Bank shot Charlie.


I did that to my self! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

SCSHobbies said:


> Fun night. Bob you had a good run in both races... did you do that so you did not have to turn marshal... :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry about the Bank shot Charlie.


No, I turn mashalled the first race. Aint scared !


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Fast Eddie spent a few minutes with Jordan's car today .... 4.24 on Orange.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 1, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Mason Yost - 179
2. Ray Moore - 165
3. Jadon Craig - 158
4. Chris Brown - 156
5. Dee Brown - 113

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.719065 on Blue

This group is getting really fun to watch. Far more racing than wrecking. Mason is proving to be the dominant racer in this group and probably isn't too far from getting a shot to move up. Congratulations on another nice Win. Ray isn't far behind. Mason has an extra race or two of practice and that's the difference. Jadon is the youngest member of the group but might have the most laps. He led early in this race before falling off the pace a bit. Chris just found us after being away from slots for about 15 years. He did what any racer does ---- bought a car and one for us son, Dee and came out and raced. Welcome to the family.


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 206 + 6
2. Bob "00" Lee - 206 + 1
3. Joel Hastings - 199 + 18
4. Bill Show - 199 + 15
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 160
6. Rollin Isbell - 154
7. Jordan Eber - 198 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.335990 on Orange

Some nights one of the biggest challenges is how to split up the races without taking time to run qualifying. In this case it just proves how many guys are capable of winning against almost any night. Ryan rose to the challenge and set a personal best. Congratulations on a very strong run! The Double Naught Spy stayed close and kept the pressure on but had to settle for runner-up by about the length of the lower straight. Joel and Bill Show ran together most of the race along with Jordan (once Jordan made a car swap) in a battle for the final spot on the podium. When the power shut off for the final time, Joel was in The Deadman and Bill was just coming out of The Bank while Jordan was a lap back. Pinkie fought through a broken controller wire and I took time to change motor brushes in a search for speed.


*Group #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 215
2. Bob "00" Lee - 211
3. Buddy Houser - 209
4. Rick Gibeault - 205
5. Charlie Dube - 204
6. Chad Edenfield - 200
7. Johnny Banks - 192

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.226622 on Purple

JT and Bob found the fresh track to their liking as they both dipped into the 4.2's on their way to the Top Two spots. JT grabbed the Win and Bob had to settle for runner-up for the second time in a night. Impressive run, Bob. Buddy closed out the podium but couldn't quite hang with the leaders. Rick and Charlie dueled most of the race with Rick finally getting a less-than-full-lap advantage. Chad was just a tick off his usual pace and Johnny had a gear issue that cost him time he couldn't make up.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 4th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here is where I would normally post the results for Saturday, May 4, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

I guess you could say that we got rained out. At one point we thought we were going to have to call Captain Bob Calfee to bring his Tow Boat to help people floating along on St. Augustine Road. Apparently traffic was a mess everywhere as Johnny, Rick and Buddy went to Melbourne for the My Series race and got stuck in a massive traffic jam on I-95 on the way back. Combine that with a really nasty evening of weather and we were just a little short of being able to find enough marshals to hold a race. However, it meant that Jim Tillman, Mason, Hawk, JT, Eddie and myself got to spend a fun evening of Test-N-Tune. And, we got to help a new/old customer get his Flexi 1 up and running.





*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 8th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! GT1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Saturday Night is alright for Racing!*

4" NASCAR and GTP starting at 7pm.




*SCR&H will be closed on Sunday, May 12th so everyone can spend time with Mom. Happy Mother's Day!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 8, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob Calfee - 182
2. Mason Yost - 178
3. Ray Moore - 167
4. Chris Brown - 166
5. Demetrius Brown - 130

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.773491 on Red

Close racing throughout the field in a race that was pretty clean. Bob and Mason dueled for most of the race before Bob finally slipped away to an almost comfortable lead. By the time the power shut off, Bob was up by three and on his way to Victory Lane while Mason had to settle for runner-up. The next duel was between Ray and Chris. Ray has been racing for a little over a month while Chris was in just his second race in the past fifteen years. Ray held on to claim the final spot on the podium while Chris was able to maintain bragging rights over his son, Demetrius.

*Race #2*
1. Jordan Eber - 205
2. Bill McDermott - 199
3. Bill Show - 198
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 180
5. Rollin Isbell - 124

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.335152 on Green

Jordan got the "right" car out of his box this week and drove it to the front -- and missed a good race right behind him. Bill and Bill battled for the runner up spot right to the end. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill Mc had the advantage and Bill Show had to settle for the final spot on the podium. Pinkie had a controller issue _(sorry, dude.)_ but made it to the end. I think that I got the car straightened back out after finding myself too close to the wall in the Bank. We'll see what the next race brings.


*Group #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 214
2. Charlie Dube - 209
3. Johnny Banks - 208
4. Rick Gibeault - 204
5. Joel Hastings - 202

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser - 4.280909 on Yellow

Buddy also missed a really good race. Congratulations on a very convincing win. Dube and Banks battled with Rick and Joel for the the first part of the race. Eventually Rick and Joel fell back just a bit and lost their chance at a podium finish. That left Charlie and Johnny to battle to the end. When the power shut off, Charlie had less than a full lap on Johnny but it was enough to claim the runner-up spot.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 11th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 11, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 190
2. John Parks - 182
3. Bob Calfee - 175
4. Jim Tillman - 150

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.663741 on Orange

Charlie drove a very steady race and brought the car home pretty clean .... although there were times when we wondered if his Harley Davidson-inspired color scheme was causing the car to want to run on two wheels. Congratulations on a solid Win. Parks was looking pretty racy as well and kept the car pretty clean on his way to the runner-up spot. Bob claimed the final spot on the podium with a run that really showed that he is continuing to progress nicely. And, the same can be said of Jim Tillman. Jim turned 20+ in a few heats and that's always a sign that a racer is getting more comfortable. Good race!



*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 204 + 7
2. Eddie Stilley - 204 + 4
3. Rollin Isbell - 203 + 18
4. Rick Gibeault - 201
5. James "JP" Snyder - 199 _(Raced in Race #1)_
6. Johnny Banks - 104 (DNF)
7. Eddie Broyles - 194 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.390727 on Green

The first race ran very smooth so we delayed the start of the second race for a few minutes to allow JT time to arrive following a family outing. Just made for a better race. JT, Eddie, Rick and I ran on or near the same lap almost the entire race. As time ran down, JT had a slight advantage over Eddie Stilley who was able to slip away from me when I had to stop for a deslotted car. Rick had fallen just of the pace a heat or two before but had the fastest lap of the race in the final heat. JP ran in the first race to help even out the turn marshals and just missed hitting the double century mark. Banks car seemed to have a strong attraction for the wall in Area 51 that led him to withdraw. Could have been the early pounding that the car took on the top straight. Eddie Broyles started out with one of Eddie Stilley's cars and decided to change to his own car late in the race.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 226
2. John "JT" Thompson - 221
3. Rick Gibeault - 220
4. Charlie Dube - 216
5. Rollin Isbell - 215
6. Johnny Banks - 207
7. Eddie Broyles - 205

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 3.788479 on Orange

JP had a rough first heat but it really didn't matter --- he was FAST! It helped that the whole race was very clean even though we were a little short on marshals. JT and Rick dueled for the runner-up position once JP sailed past them. JT earned the spot late in the race leaving Rick to settle for the final spot on the podium. The next race-within-the-race was between Charlie and I with Charlie earning the spot. And, the final race-within-the-race was between Johnny and Eddie Broyles. Eddie's car just didn't seem to have the same horsepower that it showed in practice and that let Johnny claim the spot. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 15th ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 15, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Larry Granger - 185
2. Bob Calfee - 175
3. Chris Brown - 170
4. Demetrius Brown - 133

*Fast Lap* – Larry Granger - 4.726527 on Yellow

A little smaller crowd meant that we ran the first two groups together. These guys showed that they're up to the challenge. Larry won his Group and finished second overall. Bob Calfee continues to run strong in this group and Chris and Dee both improved their lap totals over the previous week.

*Race #2*
1. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 191
2. John Parks - 181
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 172

*Fast Lap* – Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 4.656 on Green

Bullfrog continues to show that he knows what to do with a fast car --- go to the front and hide! Parks ran a "used" car and survived to the end with a conservative run. Pinkie borrowed my controller for part of the race and found it to his liking. I'd bet there's a Genesis in his future.


*Group #3*
1. Jordan Eber - 213 + 6
2. Johnny Banks - 213 + 2
3. John "JT" Thompson - 212 + 8
4. Buddy Houser - 212 + 7
5. Charlie Dube - 211
6. Rollin Isbell - 192

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.273263 on Black

No runaways this week. Just close racing throughout the field. Late in the race, there were still four cars on the lead lap with the fifth place car just a lap back. When the power shut off for the final time .... there were still four cars on the lead lap. Jordan was in the Dogleg while Johnny was in Area 51 and JT was just a foot or so ahead of Buddy. Outstanding racing. And if they had bobbled at all, Charlie was waiting to pounce. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 18th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 18, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 182 + 5
2. Rick Tomlinson - 182 + 4
3. Mason Yost - 173
4. Bob Calfee - 171
5. Jim Tillman - 135

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.827784 on Green

Rick led just about every lap in this race .... except the most important lap. When Rick bobbled once too often in the closing seconds, Parks was in place to grab the lead. And as the power shut off for the final time, Parks was able to maintain an advantage of less than one full section. Mason is coming on strong! He made it into his first NASCAR race and ran very well in claiming the final spot on the podium. Bob had a couple of handling issues that dropped him back just a bit and Jim couldn't quite match his smooth run from the previous week. There's always next week!

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 203
2. Eddie Broyles - 199
3. Johnny Banks - 195
4. Rollin Isbell - 150 (DNF)
5. Rick Gibeault - 69 (DNF)
6. Eddie Stilley - 56 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.445595 on Yellow

JT was in Ice Man mode and drove a very steady race as he slipped away from the field and watched would-be challengers head for the pits. Eddie Broyles grabbed the runner-up spot with a car that got stronger and stronger as the race progressed. Banks car did the opposite. He was extremely fast early in the race but slowed late. As for the rest of the field .... I tried to work on my own car after some race damage and made it far worse. Rick couldn't find the handle that he had on the track the night before and chose to live to fight another day. And, Fast Eddie took a rider shot to the wall that folded the center section in half. That's the bad news. The good news is that Eddie's replacement chassis is even faster!

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
No Race as we decided to watch the race in Charlotte.

*Fast Lap* – 




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 22nd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Last Wed night GT1 race was a heck of a race. All of the cars were about the same speed and everyone was staying on, so if you came off it really cost you. Can not wait til tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

I meant to post this last week but forgot too. 

Worlds Fastest Tom was/is in the hospital last week. He did not want any visitors. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Hopefully we'll get an update from Bullfrog tomorrow night.

I'm certainly keeping Tom in my prayers.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

*GT1 style! *


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 22, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Mason Yost - 180
2. Bob Calfee - 179
3. Chris Brown - 171
4. Demetrius Brown - 151
5. Ian Johnson - 145

*Fast Lap* – Chris Brown - 4.773532 on Green

These guys kicked off the first of three races in fine style. Excellent racing for the lead through the whole race. Bob and Mason dueled on the same lap for a lot of the race before Bob finally slipped away to about a three lap lead going into the final heat. But Bob was finishing with a conservative run on Red and Mason was on the verge of having the heat of his young career by turning 25 laps on Yellow. And that let Mason take the win by just a couple of sections. Chris Brown won the family bragging rights as his son, Dee, showed a big improvement over last week. Ian was certainly the youngest racer in the field by a number of years but he didn't let that slow him down. Ian turned solid laps and had an exceptional first race. 

*Race #2*
1. Chad Edenfield - 207
2. Bill McDermott - 199
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 197
4. Bill Show - 193
5. John Parks - 192
6. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 189
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 187
8. Nic DiRamio - 176

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.382400 on Yellow

Chad's schedule matched up with the race schedule but his car hadn't been quite up to par. So he threw a fresh set of springs and brushes in but it didn't instantly respond. Umm....it just needed a little time as it seemed to get faster with every heat. Really a shame that he missed the race right behind him. Bill Mc drove an excellent race and finally won the race-long battle with Bullfrog for the runner-up spot. Bill Show and Parks were pretty evenly matched and rounded out the Top 5. Hawk drove well and finally slipped ahead of Pinkie for position. Nic got caught up in a wreck or two too many and had to miss some time for adjustments or he would have been in contention. He was the only other driver in the 4.3's and it would have been fun to watch him and Chad battle.


*Group #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 215
2. Johnny Banks - 211
3. Charlie Dube - 210
4. Joel Hastings - 206
5. Rick Gibeault - 202
6. Rollin Isbell - 165
7. Jordan Eber - 150 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser - 4.22623 on Orange

Buddy had it going on. Nice Win. Banks and Dube dueled for the runner-up spot with Johnny finally gaining the advantage late in the race. No doubt that Dube will be ready for Wednesday as it will be his last LMP race before his vacation starts. Joel ran well but lost touch with the leaders as did Rick. Jordan switched cars and then had a problem or two with the loaner.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 25th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 25, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson - 186
2. Darin "El Diablo" Benson - 184
3. Charlie Dube - 180
4. John Parks - 177
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 172
6. Jim Tillman - 132

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.718471 on blue

Rick and Darin made their presence known as they took the top two positions in style. Darin led early but then Rick switched from "Bake" mode to "Magic Man" mode and took the Win. Darin took the runner-up spot and Dube grabbed the final spot on the podium in his last NASCAR race before his vacation. Parks had another solid outing and Hawk battled for the lead early before dropping off of the pace. Jim fought a handling issue but made it to the end.



*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 205
2. Rick Gibeault - 204
3. Jordan Eber - 199
4. Johnny Banks - 195
5. Rollin Isbell - 191
6. Eddie Broyles - 206 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.390727 on Green

It would have been fun to see what Eddie Broyles would have done if he had run the "right" car in the first heat. Eddie Bryoles' car change led to a DQ, but it didn't stop Eddie Stilley and Rick Gibeault from putting on a great show. Jordan's car seemed to really wake up about mid-race and he just missed having the fastest lap of the race. Banks was real strong early before fading just a bit. Same for me after I got the chassis bent.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube - 226
2. Rick Gibeault - 223
3. Eddie Broyles - 216
4. Johnny Banks - 214
5. Jordan Eber - 210
6. Jim Tillman - 158

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.007597 on Orange

Dube Wins! Charlie closed out his last Saturday night in fine fashion with a win over Rick Gibeault in a well-driven race. Eddie Broyles borrowed one of Rick's cars and used it to edge Johnny for the final spot the podium. Jordan's car was good early but slowed mid-race. Jim ran an under-powered Hawk 6 that dropped him behind the field a bit.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 29th ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

*GT1* Last week I ran a Johnny built motor. It was pretty strong. Powered by *Banks*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 29, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Mason Yost - 184
2. Bob Calfee - 174
3. Ian Johnson - 137

*Fast Lap* – Bob Calfee - 4.718407 on Blue

No last heat dramatics this week. Mason found his way to the front early in the race and stayed there. Bob did run the fastest lap of the race but had too many "off's" to challenge for the lead. Ian ran the second race of his career and once again did very well.

*Race #2*
1. Bill McDermott - 201
2. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 199
3. Bill Show - 193
4. John Parks - 190
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 189
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 160

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.328043 on Black

Once again there were a number of races within the race. But if your name is Bill ..... then you made the podium. Bill Mc and Bullfrog battled for the lead the whole race. Bill Mc had the advantage but it was never a comfortable advantage. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill Mc was up by not quite two full laps. The next race was a three-way-dance between Bill Show, Parks and Hawk. Eventually, Bill Show made the podium and Parks gained an advantage over Hawk. Pinkie had a crazy deslot problem going into the Lead-On and decided to park the car and save it for the next heat.

*Group #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 212
2. Rick Gibeault - 208 + 18.5
3. Mike Henry - 208 + 18.4
4. Bob "00" Lee - 205 + 10
5. Johnny Banks - 205 + 5
6. Chad Edenfield - 204 + 10
7. Charlie Dube - 204 + 6
8. Jordan Eber - 45 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.280857 on Green
*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 4.280951 on White

A full field of some of the best drivers around and other than Buddy and Jordan, all of them were in a race-long fight for position. Buddy scored another nice win but wasn't challenged after the halfway point. Not so for everyone else. Mike Henry had a little time off from work and was able to spend a little of it at the slot car track. He got off to a rough start but then worked his way into a long battle with Rick Gibeault. They ran the last heat or two almost side-by-side. A very late caution brought it all down to a :03 dash. Rick held the trigger as the power shut off for the final time and ended up about a car length ahead of Mike for the runner-up spot. Bob Lee, Johnny, Chad and Charlie duked it out for almost the entire race. They continuously changed positions based upon who was on what lane and who kept the car on the track. When the power shut off for the final time .... "00" was coming to the Lead On and Johnny was coming to the Dog Leg for fourth and Chad almost the exact same advantage over Charlie for sixth. Great race to watch! Jordan's car just couldn't quite get up to speed or handling and he decided to watch the action.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 1st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 1, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Bob Calfee - 170
2. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 154
3. Shawn Woolery - 142
4. Kody Woolery - 121

*Fast Lap* – Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 4.671671 on Green

Steve had the horsepower but Bob had the handling .... and that proved to be a huge advantage. Bob claimed the Win and left Steve to fend off a challenge by Shawn Woolery. Shawn and his son, Kody have just started racing with us and show great promise. Nice runs for their first races.

*Race #2*
1. Mike Henry - 202 + 7.5 _(Raced in Race #1)_
2. Eddie Broyles - 202 + 7.4
3. Johnny Banks - 199
4. Rick Gibeault - 198
5. Jordan Eber - 197 + 18 _(Raced in Race #1)_
6. John "JT" Thompson - 197 + 5
7. Rollin Isbell - 171
8. Eddie Stilley - 28

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 4.398718 on Black

Mike Henry had a night off from driving the dirt car and picked up where he left off on Wednesday. Except this time he came out ahead in a close battle as Eddie Broyles' car came to rest just short of Mike's marker from the first race. Banks was able to finish less than a full lap ahead of Rick for the final spot on the podium as both ran very well. The next battle was between JT and Jordan. Jordan's car had come to rest in the Dead Man at the end of the first race and JT's car was near the end of the bottom straight in the second race. I spent some time repairing race damage _(the risk you take when you run a new body.)_ and Eddie dropped out early with a tire issue that kept him sidelined until the final heat. 

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rollin Isbell - 235
2. Rick Gibeault - 226
3. Mike Henry - 224
4. Johnny Banks - 183 (DNF)
5. Shawn Woolery - 178 

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 3.734102 on Green

My car was surprisingly good. It's been "okay" in the past but seemed to really like the track conditions on Saturday. I'll take the Win. Rick and Mike rounded out the podium and ran well. Banks had a body rip that eventually sidelined him while Shawn ran his first wing car race and did quite well.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 5th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track has been cleaned! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> Track has been cleaned! :thumbsup:


Thanks to Buddy, Rick, Bob Calfee, and Mason. It goes pretty quick when there are that many hands.

See y'all Wednesday night!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night! 

GT1


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 5, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Mason Yost - 184
2. Bob Calfee - 182
3. Ian Johnson - 134

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.780555 on Blue

The crowd wasn't quite as big this week so we ran the first two groups together. They fared pretty well. Mason and Bob battled for the spot the whole race and will no doubt pick up the battle this coming Wednesday. Ian proved that he is a true slot car racer ---- he misplaced his car during the race. Even the youngest among us!! 

*Group #2*
1. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 200
2. John Parks - 194
3. Bill Show - 192
4. Bill McDermott - 177

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.389844 on Black

Bullfrog has been up on the wheel as of late. Congratulations on another solid run and on making another trip to Victory Lane. Parks and Bill Show traded the position often during the race before John finally slipped away by less than two full laps. Bill Mc was challenging for the lead before a trip to the wall sent him to the garage for repairs. I saw him testing the car after the race and it is very fast -- again.


*Group #3*
1. Johnny Banks - 208
2. Buddy Houser - 207
3. Rick Gibeault - 203
4. Chad Edenfield - 196
5. Rollin Isbell - 193
6. Jordan Eber - 192

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.336406 on Blue

Johnny stepped up and broke Buddy's string of wins in a very close race. Buddy said that his motor seemed to be laying down and I can vouch for that as it was just a tick quicker than my slow ride toward the end of the race. Rick ran very well once again and was able to slip away from Chad, but not quite catch Buddy and Johnny. Chad, Jordan and I had a lot of fun battling to stay out of the cellar. Jordan slipped once too often.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 8th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 8, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Bob Calfee - 179
2. Jimmy Dispennette - 177
3. Johnny Banks - 175
4. John Parks - 181 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Jimmy Dispennette - 4.719473 on Orange

Bob Calfee wasn't sure he'd make it back in time to race from having to do a little Tow Boat US duty. Good thing he did! When Parks' car could no longer continue, Bob earned the trip to Victory Lane. Jimmy D treated his motor to fresh brushes just before the race. He got faster and faster every heat and was putting good pressure on Bob. Johnny's car did not want to handle. Rick adjusted the car between almost every heat but it refused to cooperate.


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 207
2. Eddie Stilley - 204 + 11
3. Mike Henry - 204 + 10
4. Jordan Eber - 200 _(Raced in the first race)_
5. Rick Gibeault - 199
6. Rollin Isbell - 198

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 4.389852 on Green

JT had his Kelly Daytona hooked up pretty well and took advantage of a lot of green flag runs. Very impressive run! "Fast" Eddie showed that he can be very competitive with a Parma Intrepid by keeping the car on the track. Especially impressive since the car wouldn't match the times that he turned in practice. Mike Henry Kelly Daytona looked very racy for most of the race --- until the Trinity Evil 9 decided to show its evil side and began to slow. That let Eddie secure the runner-up spot by less than a full section. Jordan ran his Kelly Daytona with the first group to help even out the turn marshals and drove an excellent race in hitting the double century mark. Rick Gibeault struggled with the handling early with his JK Toyota and then put on a nice charge late. My OS Charger wasn't up to what it had done in practice due to a little early body damage. 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 224
2. Johnny Banks - 210
3. John "JT" Thompson - 112 (DNF - Controller)
4. Rick Gibeault - 101

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 3.843963 on Orange

Mike Henry made the trip to Victory Lane look easy. Impressive run! Banks had a solid run going but had one bad heat that dropped him off of the pace. JT thought he'd used up the motor brushes - turned out the white wire on his controller was barely hanging on by a thread. Rick spent some time in the pits making chassis repairs but got back into the race and hit the century mark.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 12th ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! 

GT1


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 12, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Mason Yost - 184
2. Bob Calfee - 179
3. Justin Partridge - 173
4. Ian Johnson - 141
5. Shawn Woolery - 137
6. Adam Partridge - 125

*Fast Lap* – Justin Partridge - 4.617901 on Green

Excellent race. Mason and Bob stayed on the same race until late in the race. Than Mason slipped away for a reasonably comfortable Victory. Justin and Adam Partridge made it back to the track after a way too long hiatus. Justin shook off the rust fairly quick and set fast lap on the way to a podium finish. Ian ran well and was able to stay ahead of Shawn -- who was running in his first LMP race.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 202
2. Ryan Edenfield - 199
3. Bill Show - 198
4. John Parks - 191
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 180
6. Bill McDermott - 101 (DNF)
7. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 90 (DNF)
8. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 37 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield - 4.390640 on Black

_The Georgia Flash_ has a way of sweeping into town and grabbing a Win from time to time. Congratulations, Nathan. That left Ryan and Bill Show to battle for the runner-up spot. When time ran out, Ryan had the spot and Bill rounded out the podium. Parks ran well and locked down fourth while Pinkie brought the car home in one piece and in the Top 5. Bill Mc, Hawk and Bullfrog all retired to the garage area early.

*Group #3*
1. Buddy Houser - 212
2. Johnny Banks - 209
3. John "JT" Thompson - 205
4. Rick Gibeault - 204
5. Chad Edenfield - 200
6. Nic DiRamio - 196
7. Joel Hastings - 195
8. Jordan Eber - 96 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser - 4.335426 on Yellow

Buddy got right back on top this week with another solid run. Banks was on the same lap until one of the final heats and then had a few offs when he tried to push to take the lead. Excellent race between JT and Rick for the final spot on the podium with JT gaining the advantage by less than a full lap. Chad found a way to get the double century mark while Nic and Joel struggled with handling issues that dropped them off of the pace just a bit. Jordan is definitely learning that "tires is what wins races."


*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 15th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 15, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 196
2. Nathan Pickett - 193
3. Rick Tomlinson - 191
4. Nic DiRamio - 186
5. Darin Benson - 182
6. Bob Calfee - 172

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.554272 on Yellow

It's always fun when we get Jordan, Nathan and Nic in the same race. Throw Darin and Rick into the mix, and you've got a heckuva race. Oh yeah, and Bob Calfee is quickly improving and looking pretty racy. Jordan got the Win and Nathan had to settle for runner-up while Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson grabbed the final spot on the podium. Nic and Darin rounded out the Top 5 while Bob had just one or two rough heats that dropped him off the pace just a bit.

*Race #2*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 208 + 15
2. Eddie Broyles - 203 + 18
3. Eddie Stilley - 203 + 11
4. Rollin Isbell - 197 + 8
5. Rick Gibeault - 197 + 4
6. Johnny Banks - 186

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.382702 on Yellow

Well .... it would be interesting to know what would have happened if we'd had a full field. JP drove a solid and steady race, avoided the trouble and turned enough laps to have set a new track record if we would have had a full field. Congratulations on a great race!! The two Eddies dueled for the runner-up spot the whole race with Eddie Broyles having the advantage when the power shut off. I missed a few laps with a broken lead wire and then started working on catching Rick. It didn't help that Rick was using an Evil 9 and that would roll away on track calls. I finally got around him in the final heat by just a few track sections. Banks fought a handling issue that dropped him out of contention because everyone was at least in the 4.4's. 

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Eddie Broyles - 228
2. Nathan Pickett - 215
3. Stone Gibeault - 187
4. Johnny Banks - 177 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Stone Gibeault - 3.788483 on Green

Eddie Broyles moved up that one important position from the NASCAR race and claimed a comfortable win in the wing car race. Nathan had a pretty decent run but had a few too many offs to challenge for the win. Stone set fast lap and seemed to have fun. It's a good reminder for the rest of us that it really should just be about the fun of racing our toys. Banks burned up two Hawk 7 motors --- and they had the decency to put out a pretty decent display of smoke.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 19th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

So the NEW lot of Hawk 7's are not improved... atleast they smoke. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I'd say that the smoke is an improvement.

If a motor is going to die, it should at least go out in style.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Like the good ole days... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 19, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Mason Yost - 179
2. Bob Calfee - 172
3. Shawn Woolery - 149
4. Ian Johnson - 147
5. Haley Johnson - 127

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.664585 on Green

Mason and Bob have an excellent battle going in this group. This week Mason slipped away from the field and claimed a relatively easy win. Shawn showed a nice improvement over last week in his second race and Ian showed his Dad, Haley how to get around the track and claimed family bragging rights.


*Race #2*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 205 + 6
2. Nic DiRamio - 205 + 3
3. Nathan Pickett - 201
4. Bill McDermott - 199
5. Bill Show - 198
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 186

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.382429 on Yellow

Ryan lead just about wire-to-wire but had to hang on as Nic made a late charge for the spot. Nic bobbled once and that was all Ryan needed to hang on for the Win. Nathan got off to a rough start but was able to run down Bill and Bill to grab the final spot on the podium. Bill Mc turned the fast lap of the race but fought a handling issue that dropped him off of the lead. Same for Bill Show. Pinkie started of real fast, but the motor began to sour late in the race and he had to work hard just to finish.

*Group #3*
1. Rollin Isbell - 209
2. Chad Edenfield - 208 + 19
3. Johnny Banks - 208 + 10
4. Jordan Eber - 207 + 18.8
5. Rick Gibeault - 207 + 18.5
6. Joel Hastings - 199

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.180037 on Purple

It's amazing what can happen when you start with new parts. I bought a new center section and bushings and then went on a scavenger hunt for pans, guide, axle, etc. Once the motor brushes began to seat, the car came alive. It's was fun to run up front with you guys again. Thanks!! It's especially fun when the racing is this close. Chad held off Banks by about a half lap for the runner-up spot and that was nothing compared to Jordan and Rick Gibeault. When the power shut off, Jordan was about to exit the Dead Man and Rick was just about half-way throught the Dead Man. That's close. Joel "The One Armed Bandit" is beginning to heal up. I'm sure he'll be back up front once his shoulder is comfortable again.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 22nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 22, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson - 192
2. Nathan Pickett - 191
3. Mason Yost - 182
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 178
5. John Parks - 175
6. Ian Johnson - 148
7. Haley Johnson - 134
8. Darin "El Diablo" Benson - 101 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.609238 on Orange

Rick Tomlinson has been on a bit of a tear lately. Good to see some good results for the work he's put in. Nathan turned the fast lap of the race as he tried to catch Rick but there were too many Full-Moon-inspired deslots for Nathan to overcome. Congratulations to Mason on working hard to gain a podium finish. This young man seems to get a little better every time out. It's fun to watch, that's for sure. Hawk made it back to the track and survived a couple of hard hits to edge Parks by a few laps. Ian and Haley did their Saturday Night version of the family feud with the son once again getting the better of the father. Darin's car needed some last minute chassis work and we didn't get a chance to run any shake down laps. Darin wisely decided to live to race another day.


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 204
2. Eddie Broyles - 203
3. Rick Gibeault - 199
4. Jordan Eber - 193
5. Johnny Banks - 173 (DNF - Motor)
6. Rollin Isbell - 163
7. Mike Henry - 105 (DNF/DQ - Multiple Car Changes)


*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.444385 on Black

JT and Eddie put on a great race. Eddie had a little more horsepower but had a problem getting up the hill on Yellow while JT's car seemed very good (not great) on every lane. Rick Gibeault showed that you can grab a podium finish with an under-powered car by driving the wheels off of the car. Jordan was running closer to the front before a tweaked chassis dropped him back a bit. Banks was trying a new chassis combination that wasn't quite working for him and then his Evil 9 gave up before the time ran out. I missed some time working on a damaged chassis while Mike ran just about everything in his box when his original car soured.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 218
2. Nathan Pickett - 214
3. Mason Yost - 204
4. Ian Johnson - 175

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 3.944673 on Yellow

Mike made up for a disappointing race by taking a trip to Victory Lane in the GTP race. Nathan gave chase and stayed close but couldn't quite close the gap. Mason borrowed one of Mike's other cars and broke the Double Century mark with a solid run for his second podium finish of the night. Ian drove a heckuva race for his first GTP race. Congratulations on a race well run.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 26th ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Pactra Paint*

Just a quick heads up so no one gets caught by surprise ....

Bullfrog mentioned to me last week that he'd heard that Pactra was discontinuing their line of RC paints and asked me to check into the situation. These are the spray cans and bottles of lacquer that we have all used at one time or another over the last umpteen years. So, I sent Pete Crawley an email to see what he'd heard at the distributor level.

Pete forwarded me the notice that he received from Testors (the company that owns Pactra) and I've copied and pasted below. 

Pete currently has a "decent" supply of most colors. *If there is a color that you'd like to stock up on, please let me know and I'll order it for you.*

We have a source for the Tamiya Paints for polycarbonate bodies and will add these to our inventory in the near future.

Here's the notice from Testors/Pactra:



> Dear Hobbyist,
> 
> Decisions such as these are never easy. There are many changes taking place at The Testor Corporation. For over 80 years, we have provided premium paints and finishing systems to the craft and hobby industry.
> Recently we announced that we are transforming our business in order to more effectively address the changing needs of our consumers and their interests.
> 
> We ve made the decision to exit the following businesses within the Testor Brand family - Pactra , Floquil , PollyScale , and ColorArtz .
> I am sure you have noticed that trends have changed in RC. More bodies are coming pre-decorated and ready to run. This has certainly changed the dynamics of the category and the reason we have decided to exit the category. This will enable The Testor Corporation to return to our foundation of success providing premium, innovative product that inspires creativity. We will continue to accept orders and ship product for a limited time based on available quantities.
> 
> Going forward, the following brands will be critical to our success and development - Testor , Model Master , and Aztek . These brands will be infused with marketing support, innovation and operational efficiencies.
> In support of this, we have announced a consolidation of operations at our Rockford facilities. Our commitment to the Testor brand has never been stronger. By implementing these changes, and the ability to leverage all of Rust-Oleum s world class services, we are more strongly poised to take our business to the next level through product and merchandising innovations, and increased customer understanding. We hope that you will continue to enjoy the other product lines that Testor has to offer.
> 
> If you have further questions, please feel free to let us know.
> We appreciate your business!!
> Best Regards,
> 
> 
> The Testor Corporation
> Consumer Affairs Department
> 1-800-837-8677 (1-800-testors)
> M-F 8:00 A.M - 4:00 PM CST


----------



## SCSHobbies

i better pick up atleast 3yrs worth... 3 cans of Flor Green please. :thumbsup:

The Tamiya paint is good and has a few diffent colors to choose from.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track cleaning tonight 7pm!!

Free track time card... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 26, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob Calfee - 184
2. Mason Yost - 182
3. Ian Johnson - 154
4. Haley Johnson - 136

*Fast Lap* – Bob Calfee - 4.718009 on Blue

Bob and Mason dueled most of the race once again. But this time, Bob slipped away and then held on for the win in the final heat. Ian once again showed that youth and enthusiasm can win out over age and wisdom as he got the better of his Dad.


*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 208
2. Nic DiRamio - 207
3. Nathan Pickett - 205
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 177
5. John Parks - 98 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio - 4.343884 on Green
*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.343894 on Green

Joel ran with this group to help even out the turn marshal situation and then took the win with a car that wasn't quite as quick as it has been in the past. However, it was just fast enough to stay ahead of Nic who was once again making a late charge toward the front. Nathan just missed setting the fast lap on his way to breaking the double century mark and a podium finish. Pinkie had some handling issues that dropped him off of the pace while Parks had a handling issue that forced him to drop out early.


*Group #3*
1. Johnny Banks - 209
2. Rollin Isbell - 206
3. Chad Edenfield - 203 + 16
4. Jordan Eber - 203 + 2
5. Rick Gibeault - 202

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.226929 on Black

Banks was fast and slipped away from the pack and missed a really good race. I took advantage of a couple of miscues to get away from Chad, Jordan and Rick but made too many miscues of my own to catch Johnny. Chad managed to edge Jordan by track position while Rick was just a lap back and ready to pounce if either made a mistake.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 29th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 29, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Mason Yost - 184
2. Bob Calfee - 180
3. Ian Johnson - 157
4. Shawn Woolery - 132

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.828258 on Red

Mason and Bob have extended their duel to Saturday with Mason taking a relatively comfortable victory. Ian ran a very solid race as the youngest racer in the room while Shawn discovered too late that he'd grabbed the wrong car.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 195
2. Doc Dougherty - 194
3. Dennis Demole - 188 + 16
4. Nic DiRamio - 188 + 10
5. Bill McDermott - 186
6. Johnny Banks - 183

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.554010 on Blue

We had so many experienced racers that we split into three races and it made for very close racing. Nathan had a rough first heat or two and then ran Doc "The Mims Assassin" Dougherty down to take the win by just over a full lap and transfer to the third race. The next race-within-the-race was excellent and very close. Dennis edged Nic by just a little more than the length of the top straight and they were just two ahead of Bill McDermott. Johnny was running with the leaders early until a body issue him robbed him of his top end for most of a heat.

*Race #3*
1. Eddie Broyles - 198 + 14
2. Rollin Isbell - 198 + 10
3. Nathan Pickett - 196
4. Rick Gibeault - 193
5. Mike Henry - 106 (Handling)
6. Mike Rigsby - 86 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Eddie Broyles - 4.406376 on Black

Almost everyone in this race took a turn at the front of the field. Mike Rigsby led early before retiring for the evening with Eddie and Rick in hot pursuit. Then Eddie moved to the front while Rick, Nathan and I tried to chase him down. Eddie proved to have just a little too much for the rest of the field and took the Win with Nathan and I rounding out the podium. Mike Henry had a handling issue (I think) that dropped him off of the pace and forced him to spend some time in the pits before returning a number of laps down.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
*Race #1*
1. Bill McDermott - 211
2. Bob Calfee - 196
3. Mason Yost - 186
4. Shawn Woolery - 183
5. Ian Johnson - 154

*Fast Lap* – Shawn Woolery - 3.851367 on Blue

We split the Group F racers into two groups to make sure we had enough marshals in each race. Bill McDermott doesn't get to race with us too many Saturday evenings and showed that he still knows how to get a wing car around the track on his way to taking the Win. Bob Calfee had a solid run and captured the runner-up spot while Mason had to settle for the final spot on the podium. Shawn set the fast lap and seemed to get more and more comfortable with the car as the race went on. Ian once again showed that he can race with the big boys with no problem. He's growing into a very good racer.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 239
2. Dennis Demole - 231
3. Eddie Broyles - 219
4. Doc Dougherty - 196
5. Nathan Pickett - 191
6. Mike Henry - 179

*Fast Lap* - Dennis Demole - 3.725801 on Blue

This was a very good race to watch. JT missed the NASCAR portion of the program and made up for it with a solid win in Group F. Dennis Demole showed why he's regarded as one of the better racers in Florida with a strong run on the way to the runner-up spot. Eddie Broyles made his second podium appearance of the evening with a third place finish while Doc finally edged Nathan for position as they rounded out the Top 5. Mike Henry had the second fastest lap of the race but couldn't quite get the car to run consistent from lane to lane.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 3 at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

I have been missing some good close racing. Dang Baseball... 2 more weeks  But I should be able to make it this Wed night for GT1.

Track is clean and ready... :thumbsup:

Dont forget we host the last race of the first 1/2, of the FL My Series on 07/13 That is less than 2 weeks away... time to get the cars freshend up and ready to go for a full day of racing. Kelly Daytona Bodies are back in stock so get one while they last. If you need any work done by Johnny get it in early. Johnny has been building some strong motors. Or treat yourself to a whole new RTW car from the case. I have seen some real fast cars come out of there. 

NASCAR
GT1
GTP
GP-F
GP 12


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!*
GT1!


----------



## Mike R

actually LMP...unless you are racing Corvette, Viper, or McLaren bodies


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Happy Independence Day!

Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies will open today at 1pm. 

I have a car or two to work on so feel free to stop by and chat.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 3, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Bernard - 190
2. Mason Yost - 187
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 182
4. Ian Johnson - 158
5. Jimmy Tillman - 140
6. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 94 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John Bernard - 4.766049 on Black

I didn't get to see this race as I was battling traffic and weather getting back from Treasure Island. But I did get to see John Bernard and his family in time to congratulate him on picking up just about where he left off. Looks like it was a pretty good race.


*Race #2*
1. Johnny Banks - 206
2. Rollin Isbell - 204 + 15
3. Rick Gibeault - 204 + 6
4. Buddy Houser - 203
5. Nathan Pickett - 195
6. Mason Yost - 164 (DNF)
7. Jordan Eber - 41 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.336285 on Black

Johnny made it two in a row as he worked the slickery conditions of a "green" track very nicely. I was able to edge Rick by just under a half of a lap and Buddy was on the same lap as Rick. Nathan got his chassis tweaked a bit and fell off of the pace. Mason and Jordan both had to take DNF's with parts failures.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 6th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 6, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Nathan Pickett - 191
2. Jordan Eber - 186
3. Mason Yost - 179
4. Rick Tomlinson - 177 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.655899 on Orange

The Georgia Flash slipped away from the field thanks to some in-race chassis repair after trying to make a pass on the outside in the bank. Jordan's motor seemed to come in after the midway point but couldn't quite mount a charge. Mason drove a solid race and finished ahead of Rick who had to change cars when handling issues sent him to the pits and resulted in a car change.


*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles - 201 + 13
2. Rollin Isbell - 201 + 9
3. Eddie Stilley - 200
4. Rick Gibeault - 197
5. John "JT" Thompson - 88


*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.499939 on Yellow

Fast Eddie Stilley led early before an uncharacteristic handling issue gave the rest of us a chance while he held on for a podium finish. That let Eddie Broyles take the lead and he never gave it back. I tried to make it interesting but could only get within a few sections. Rick Gibeault's Evil 9 didn't seem to want to run a whole heat at speed and that forced him to drop off of the pace just a bit. JT's car also wasn't its usual smooth performer and he had to spend some time in the pits making adjustments before returning late in the race.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Eddie Broyles - 223
2. Mason Yost - 209
3. Nathan Pickett - 204
4. Johnny Banks - 198 (DQ - Changed Bodies/Cars)


*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.007572 on Yellow

Eddie made his second trip to Victory Lane of the evening with a convincing win in the GTP race Mason just keeps getting better! Nice run as he broke the double-century mark and claimed the runner-up spot. Nathan held on for the final spot on the podium while Johnny tried other bodies and in an attempt to solve an ill-handling car.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 10th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Charlie D.

Check out: *www.slotcarsofjax.com* It's work in progress. :wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good looking Website... 

Charlie pack it up and start heading back and you can be here for this weekends My Series Race! :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie D.

SCSHobbies said:


> Good looking Website...
> 
> Charlie pack it up and start heading back and you can be here for this weekends My Series Race! :thumbsup:


As much as I would love to be there and I'am going to miss racing, this part of the country is so beautiful. I hope everybody can see this at sometime in there life.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

GT1 or LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Rumor is that Buddy and/or Johnny might open on Friday around 3pm or 4pm.

Call to make sure before you make a special trip.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_It's Saturday! It's Race Day!_

*Florida's My Series returns to Jacksonville for the final race of the 2013 season.

Doors open by 8am.

Racing starts at 9am.*


----------



## Mike R

Good luck and have fun guys. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> Good luck and have fun guys. Wish I could be there.


We definitely missed you and guys were asking about you. 

Hopefully next time.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 10, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Mason Yost - 185
2. Ian Johnson - 157
3. Haley Johnson - 137

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.773378 on Red

This group ran with the second group and raced well. Mason is certainly on the uptick. And, once again, Ian found a way to out-run his Dad, Haley.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 199
2. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 186
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 185

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.444700 on Orange

Nathan drove away from the field and The Georgia Flash enjoyed another trip to Victory Lane. Bullfrog fought through a handling issue to claim the runner-up spot while Pinkie showed that he's getting his new car into racing shape.

*Group #3*
1. Johnny Banks - 207 + 18
2. Buddy Houser - 207 + 10
3. Chad Edenfield - 199
4. Joel Hastings - 196
5. Jordan Eber - 194
6. Rollin Isbell - 176
7. Rick Gibeault - 156

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.289408 on Yellow

Banks wins again! This time by less than a full lap over Buddy as those two racers missed a really good race. Chad grabbed the final spot on the podium by edging Joel by three who edged Jordan by less than two full laps. I suffered some pan damage in the first heat and Rick suffered a viscous rider shot to the wall that caused us to each miss some time on the track.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 13th at 8am …… My Series Race #6*


----------



## Mike R

Wizard Of Iz said:


> We definitely missed you and guys were asking about you.
> 
> Hopefully next time.


Well, 

I walk into work after being on vacation, and they have dropped one team and reformed all the teams into two. I now have to work every other Saturday, and have to work six days one week, and four the next with a skipped day off in the middle. Not really something I wanted to do with my health the way it is, but not much I can do about it right now except bear with it. I'll race when I can I guess. Hated missing this My Series race too... I had a really, really good NASCAR, a great LMP, and my Group F is always a contender. Maybe I'll get lucky with the next schedule.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 17, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Bob Calfee - 186
2. Mason Yost - 163
3. Ian Johnson - 162
4. Shawn Woolery - 152

*Fast Lap* – Bob Calfee - 4.664500 on Blue

Again this week the first two groups ran together. Captain Bob dominated this group once Mason's motor ate the second can bushing in two night. In fact, Bob was second overall. Ian just missed grabbing second and Shawn fought an ill-performing car but brought it home in one piece.

*Group #2*
1. Bill McDermott - 187
2. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 180

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.554468 on Black

Bill and Pinkie ran with the guys from the first group and found out that there's strong competition throughout the building. Bill Mc had to come on strong at the end to stay ahead of Capt. Bob. And, Pinkie was probably a little too cautious to challenge Bob and Bill.


*Group #3*
1. Rick Gibeault - 213
2. Jordan Eber - 207 + 10.8
3. Nathan Pickett - 207 + 10.7
4. Bob "00" Lee - 207 + 7
5. Johnny Banks - 198
6. Joel Hastings - 197
7. Rollin Isbell - 175

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.226189 on Black

Nathan led this race at the halfway point and was within a lap of the lead after six heats. Then Rick put on a charge and drove away from the pack. Very strong win! The race for the runner-up position was crazy close between Jordan, Nathan and Bob Lee. Just as the power shut off for the final time, Nathan's car deslotted and ended up just behind Jordan's car in the Lead On. And if there had been more time, then Bob Lee would have cruised past as well. As it was, Bob just missed the podium. Johnny's win streak came to an end with an ill-handling car and he had to fight to stay ahead of Joel for fifth. My motor will definitely need some work before it sees the track again.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 20th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*

GT1/LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 24, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Mason Yost - 185
2. Bob Calfee - 175
3. Ian Johnson - 165

*Fast Lap* – Unknown

I was out of town enjoying a little vacation time in the mountains and couldn't find the Final Race Results for the first race. Looks like it was a good one. Again this week the first two groups ran together. It was Mason's turn to take the top spot on the podium with what appeared to be a strong run. Bob must have had some problems and Ian turned enough laps to go to Victory Lane just a few years ago. 

*Group #2*
1. Bill Show - 199 +
2. Nic DiRamio - 199 -
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 187
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 186
5. Bill McDermott - 183

*Fast Lap* – Nic DiRamio - 4.391 on Black

Looks like it was a close race for the lead between Bill Show and Nic "Hollywood" DiRamio. Then it looks like there was another real tight race between Bullfrog, Pinkie and Bill for the final spot on the podium. 


*Group #3*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 213
2. Rick Gibeault - 210 + 10
3. Bob "00" Lee - 210 + 9
4. Jordan Eber - 209
5. Chad Edenfield - 178
6. Buddy Houser - 78 

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.273381 on Orange
*Fast Lap* - Bob "00" Lee - 4.273536 on Yellow

Looks like JT was able to slip away from the pack just enough to miss a good race. Rick and Bob both obviously have very fast cars. They turned nearly matching fast laps and ended up within a section of each other at the end of the race. Rick had the advantage and the runner-up position while Bob had to settle for the final spot on the podium. Jordan ran a strong race and appeared to stay close to Rick and Bob. Looks like Chad and Buddy must have had some problems.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 27th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for the Jonas' Birthday Race on Saturday, July 27, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

It's always fun to watch young racers having fun on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*Jonas' Birthday Race*
_ Champion Turbo Flex chassis, 16D (Pro Slot & Parma), NASCAR-style rental bodies _
1. Jonas (aka, Cpt. Pirate Bill) - 39 + 19
2. Tyler S. - 39 + 17
3. Max Speed - 38
4. Meow - 37
5. Bob Something - 31
6. Britney - 30

*Fast Lap* – Meow - 8.347783 on Yellow

The Birthday Boy won!! It really doesn't work out that way too often. We run the birthday races IROC-style with the drivers changing positions each heat but their cars remain in the same spot as the previous heat. Very close racing!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 27, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 199
2. Rick Tomlinson - 193
3. Bill McDermott - 189
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 177
5. Mason Yost - 173
6. Shawn Woolery - 158

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.499881 on Blue

Jordan led this one from nearly start to finish and gradually slipped away from the field. Congratulations on the Victory. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson set a personal-best on his way to the runner-up spot with a very steady run. Bill Mc made a rare Saturday night appearance and led early (before Jordan got a feel for the car) and captured the final spot on the podium. Pinkie also made a rare Saturday night appearance and drove a very steady race and a solid finish. Mason drove well and finished strong while Shawn fought an ill-handling car that finally got better after some "professional help." 


*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 205
2. Nathan Pickett - 204
3. Eddie Broyles - 203
4. Rick Gibeault - 200 + 13
5. John "JT" Thompson - 200 + 7
6. Johnny Banks - 94 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.390126 on Yellow

I guess my cars enjoyed a little vacation time too as my car was very strong early and handled well throughout the race. Nathan had a car that was very fast on almost every lane and only an untimely "off" or two prevented him from challenging for the win. Eddie Broyles led early but had a couple of mishaps that dropped him out of the lead draft. Rick Gibeault and JT both showed flashes of horsepower but both fought cars that seemed to have a mind of their own. Still .... there's a lot of nights when 200 laps gets you a win in this class. Johnny decided to race a little too late to get his chassis dialed in and couldn't find the handling to go along with the horsepower.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Rollin Isbell - 229
2. Eddie Broyles - 225
3. Nathan Pickett - 222
4. Mason Yost - 196
5. Shawn Woolery - 168


*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 3.898619 on Orange

Apparently my GTP also just needed a little break. Buddy used it in the My Series race and said it really handled well. He's right. Eddie, Nathan and I ran on the same lap for most of the first part of the race before they both had some issues. Nathan had the body sucked into the gear and lost a couple of gear teeth in the process while Eddie was just a tick off on the handling. Mason fought handling issues but approached the double century mark while Shawn continues to learn his away around the track -- and did quite well considering the short time he's been racing.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 31st at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!

GT1/LMP :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 31, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Mason Yost - 192
2. Bob Calfee - 180
3. Ian Johnson - 159
4. Haley Johnson - 148

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.546477 on Green

A couple of very cool stories came out of this race. First, it was Ian's last night racing with us as he's moving to Oklahoma. Haley presented him with a nice trophy after the race and we all enjoyed a slice of the Going Away cake. Back to the race ..... the other cool story was Mason turning a personal best and earning a trip to Group 2. Bob was just a tick off of last week's pace on his way to the runner up position. And, Ian made the podium in his final race by edging his dad.


*Race #2*
1. Bill McDermott - 201
2. Ryan Edenfield - 199
3. Bill Show - 197
4. Bob Rondinone - 186
5. John Parks - 184
6. Mason Yost - 113 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bob Rondinone - 4.382135 on White

Bill McDermott got back over the Double Century mark as he took top spot on the podium for this group. Ryan grabbed the runner-up spot and Bill Show claimed the final spot on the podium. Bob Rondinone was in town working and had a very solid run while John Parks began the process of shaking off the rust after being out of town the past few weeks. Mason moved up from the first race and was running pretty well until he ran out of motor brushes. There's always next week.


*Group #3*
1. Rick Gibeault - 216
2. John "JT" Thompson - 215
3. Buddy Houser - 212
4. Joel Hastings - 209 (Won Group 2 race with 206 + 11)
5. Jordan Eber - 208
6. Chad Edenfield - 206 + 3 (Raced with Group 2)
7. Nathan Pickett - 205
8. Bob "00" Lee - 202 + 12 (DNF)
9. Rollin Isbell - 202 + 10

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.225798 on Blue

Rick put it all together and then won a race-long duel with JT for the top spot. For that matter, Buddy's lap total would have been enough to take the win on most nights .... but not the way Rick and JT were running. Joel won the second race and then improved his lap total after taking the move-up and edged Jordan by less than a full lap. Chad's total from the second race put him sixth within his usual group and a lap ahead of Nathan. Bob had some handling issues (but did turn the second fastest lap of the night) and edged my dying car.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 3rd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 3, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson - 196 + 18
2. James "JP" Snyder - 196 + 10
3. Bob Calfee - 173
4. Bill McDermott - 168
5. Johnny Banks - 149

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.546381 on Black

This race started off what turned out to be one of the more exciting nights of NASCAR racing that we've seen in a while. Good drivers with good cars running hard for position. In the end, Rick put his new car in Victory Lane with an excellent pass on JP in the closing seconds of the final heat. Excellent race!! Bob Calfee had a very respectable run to claim the final spot on the podium while Bill Mc made it two Saturdays in a row and ran well. Banks is working on a new theory or two and things didn't quite come together as he imagined.

*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 205 + 6
2. Nathan Pickett - 205 + 5
3. Mike Rigsby - 202
4. Eddie Broyles - 199
5. John "JT" Thompson - 138 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.444975 on Orange
*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.436545 on Orange (with a backup car)

After the exciting finish to the first race, we didn't think there was any way it could be duplicated in the second group. Nathan showed strong horsepower from the very beginning as he and Mike led the first heat. Nathan than began to slip away from the field and built up a two lap lead near halfway. But as he went to the top of the track, the rest of us were digging hard trying to catch up. I finally got on the lead lap at the very end of Heat 7 and when Nathan finally made one slip up, I was able to get by him with about 20 seconds left in the race. Congratulations to Nathan for a very well-run race. Mike regrouped after initially falling off of the pace just a bit and secured the final spot on the podium. Eddie Broyles had a rare handling issue but still just missed the double century mark by a few feet. JT tried a different gear ratio that did not make the car happy at all ..... however the car he finished the race with is quite strong!



*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Nathan Pickett - 233
2. Bill McDermott - 217
3. James "JP" Snyder - 205
4. Stone Gibeault - 189
5. Mike Rigsby - 74 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.617541 on Orange

Nathan borrowed my Group F and then showed that he knows exactly what to do with a fast car ..... take it Victory Lane! Bill Mc ran a solid race and edged JP who decided he'd rather race than marshal. Stone seems to get a little better every week and drove some very good heats. Mike suffered some chassis damage that could be terminal for one of his favorite chassis.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 7th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Yes .... It's Race Night!!!*

LMP by JK Products on _*The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!!*_


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 7, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Mason Yost - 196
2. Bob Calfee - 179
3. Haley Johnson - 150

*Fast Lap* – Mason Yost - 4.499917 on Red

Well ..... since Mason turned enough laps to win the second group, I'd say that this was his last race with the first group of racers. Bob struggled with a handling issue and Haley did well in his first race without his racing partner.


*Race #2*
1. Bill Show - 192
2. Bill McDermott - 191
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 190
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 185

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.554822 on Purple

If Pinkie's name was "Bill", then he might have had a chance to finish higher. Bill Show led the all-Bill podium as they were all just a lap apart. Bill Mc took the runner-up spot and Bullfrog closed out the podium with a strong run. 


*Group #3*
1. Rick Gibeault - 203
2. Jordan Eber - 200
3. Joel Hastings - 198
4. Nathan Pickett - 195
5. Chad Edenfield - 193
6. Rollin Isbell - 184 
7. Johnny Banks - 72 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.336240 on Black

Rick made it two in a row with a come-from-behind victory. Jordan stayed close to the front most of the race to claim the runner-up spot while Joel rounded out the podium. Nathan out-dueled Chad for the fourth spot while I suffered a handling issue after getting picked off in Area 51 while leading. Johnny was running strong until being on the outside in the bank at the wrong time.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 10th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 10, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Group #1*
1. Bob Calfee - 173
2. Bill McDermott - 153 

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.781463 on Yellow 


*Group #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 202
2. Eddie Broyles - 201
3. Rollin Isbell - 198 + 17
4. Eddie Stilley - 198 + 7
5. Rick Gibeault - 196
6. Nathan Pickett - 185
7. Johnny Banks - 179

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.554512 on Yellow

We ran Crazy Lanes!!! Usually that produces high lap counts, but the track is still a little "green." Should be pretty good by Wednesday. JT did a little chassis work to eliminate the rear-steer that had plagued him of late and was hooked up! Eddie Broyles kept it very close and edged Rick for the fast lap of the race. I edged Fast Eddie by about a half lap and we managed to stay ahead of Rick who is fine-tuning a very fast car. Nathan was a bit off of the pace that he's been setting of late but stayed ahead of Johnny. Bob took full advantage of Bill Mc's escaped motor to lead the second group.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
No Race


*Fast Lap* – 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 14th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1/LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Yes ..... It Is Race Night!!!!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 14, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill Show - 196
2. Mason Yost - 194
3. Bill McDermott - 186
4. Bob Calfee - 183
5. Lee Pinkstaff - 182

*Fast Lap* – Bill Show - 4.547176 on Yellow

Bill Show got off to a rough start in the first heat that let Mason slip out to a nice lead. It took Bill most of the next six heats to chase Mason down. And when Mason bobbled a couple of times, Bill finally got a little bit of a cushion. Bill Mc's car just wasn't up to the task of running down the two leaders and had to worry about hard-charging Capt Bob and Pinkie chasing him down. In the end, Bill claimed the final spot on the podium and Bob and Pinkie rounded out the field.

*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 212
2. John "JT" Thompson - 207
3. Rick Gibeault - 206
4. Nathan Pickett - 205
5. Jordan Eber - 199 + 19
6. Joel Hastings - 199 + 6
7. Chad Edenfield - 194
8. Johnny Banks - 188

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.280525 on Black

I treated the motor to a fresh set of springs and motor brushes and it responded quite nicely. Right behind me were a couple of excellent races-within-the-race. JT, Rick and Nathan all battled for the runner-up spot and took turns claiming it. When the power shut off for the final time, JT held a lap advantage over Rick who held the same advantage over Nathan. The next race was between Jordan and Joel for the final spot in the Top 5. Jordan claimed the spot - and just missed hitting the double-century mark - with track advantage over Joel. Chad's car slowed throughout the race and I'm sure is headed for the crew chief this week. Johnny's car hasn't quite recovered from the previous week's nerf and dropped him off of the pace.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 17th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 17, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 195
2. Darin Benson - 192
3. Rick Tomlinson - 191
4. James "JP" Snyder - 187
5. Bob Calfee - 172

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.554640 on Yellow

Johnny seemed to have gotten his handling issue mostly under control and claimed a well-earned victory. Darin "Shake" Benson made it back to the track and held onto the runner-up spot when a very hard-charging Rick "Bake" Tomlinson bobbled in the final heat. JP led early and then suffered a little chassis damage that required his attention. Capt. Bob joined the field running in the 4.'s and survived a few unscheduled off's to have a solid race.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 202
2. Eddie Broyles - 200 + 17
3. Nathan Pickett - 200 + 4
4. Rick Gibeault - 199 + 8
5. Rollin Isbell - 199 + 7.8
6. Jordan Eber - 188

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.499317 on Orange

It seems like the racing just gets closer and closer on Saturday night. JT, Eddie, Nathan and Rick all ran at the front at one time or another and there were multiple cars on the lead lap late in the race. When the power shut off for the final time, JT claimed the Win for the second week in a row and Eddie edged Nathan for the runner-up spot by track position. Rick and I were on the tail-end of Nathan's lap and ran side-by-side most of the final heat with Rick earning the spot by about a foot. Jordan's car wasn't quite as good in the race as it had been in practice as the handling went south on him.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Stone Gibeault - 207
2. James "JP" Snyder - 197
3. Bob Calfee - 189

*Fast Lap* – Stone Gibeault - 4.000056 on Yellow

Stone is a young racer on the move. He seems to get a little better every week. So when JP's car developed an appetite for spur gears, Stone was ready to pounce. JP hung on for second and Capt. Bob put a new car through a shake-down cruise.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 21st at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 21, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 203
2. Bill McDermott - 200
3. Chad Edenfield - 197
4. Bob Calfee - 183 + 3
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 183 + 1

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.335650 on Blue

Well .... it was the first week of school and the resulting scheduling conflicts made for a smaller-than-usual turnout. But it didn't mean there wasn't excellent racing. Jordan, Bill Mc and Chad battled for the lead with Jordan keeping everyone just behind him, but not by enough to ever get comfortable. Chad's motor soured a bit late in the race and that let Bill claim the runner-up spot and Chad had to settle for the Bronze. Perhaps the best race-within-the-race was between Captain Bob and Pinkie. They swapped the position almost every heat, but when the power went off for the final time, Bob had a short two-section advantage. Excellent racing!



*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 212
2. John "JT" Thompson - 211
3. Rick Gibeault - 206 + 17
4. Buddy Houser - 206 + 1
5. Johnny Banks - 191

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.226649 on Orange

The car was really good again this week .... but so were the other cars in this race. JT and I were on the same lap late in the race before a couple of slip-ups gave me the chance to slip away just a bit. Rick joined me in the 4.2's and was, at times, the fastest car on the track. He used that speed to earn the final spot on the podium in a hard-fought battle with Buddy. Banks had to do a little off-track tuning in an effort to get the handling back to where it was a few weeks ago. Getting closer!


*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 24th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 24, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Bob Calfee - 174
2. David Poland - 164
3. Drew Snider - 159
4. Johnny Banks - 177 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.562664 on Black

Captain Bob looked real racy and when Johnny had to change cars a couple of times, Bob earned the Win. David and Drew hadn't been to the track for a while, but they both shook off the rust pretty quick and jumped into the action. David won the battle of La Mesa and earned the runner-up position with Drew having to settle for third.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 205
2. Eddie Stilley - 203
3. Rick Gibeault - 198
4. Jordan Eber - 183
5. Rollin Isbell - 182

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.500674 on Orange

Nathan earned his first A Main Victory after a race-long battle with his granddad, Fast Eddie Stilley. Congratulations on a strong run. Rick stayed close bud didn't quite have enough to run down the leaders. Jordan suffered through some handling issues and finally had to retire late in the final heat. I had to do a little in-race body work that dropped me off the pace, but I was never going to be a threat in this race.



*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 217
2. Nathan Pickett - 213
3. Drew Snider - 180
4. David Poland - 187
5. Bob Calfee - 184

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 3.898123 on Green

It was supposed to be GTP week, but we had far more Group F cars than GTP's in the shop. Rick and Nathan battled for the lead most of the race. First Rick led and then was the victim of a low bridge - or two - in the donut and that let Nathan take the lead. Just when it looked like Nathan was going to make it two races in one night, Rick put on a charge and captured the top spot on the podium. This time Drew claimed bragging rights over David after they both battled race-long with Captain Bob.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 28th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


GT1 / LMP


----------



## Charlie D.

SCSHobbies said:


> Race Night!!!
> 
> 
> GT1 / LMP


Save me a spot in the first race next week I'am coming home :wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

After a 2 month Vac we hope you can find your way back... do you need GPS coordinates? Just to mess with you they moved all the orange cones around on 295... be safe on the roads see ya next week.


----------



## Charlie D.

SCSHobbies said:


> After a 2 month Vac we hope you can find your way back... do you need GPS coordinates? Just to mess with you they moved all the orange cones around on 295... be safe on the roads see ya next week.


It's been 3 months and I cant take vacations I don't work, it is just a trip. What cones on 295? I am trying to remember which hand do you hold the controller in and the guide thing is it in the front or the back of the car? :freak:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Charlie D. said:


> It's been 3 months and I cant take vacations I don't work, it is just a trip. What cones on 295? I am trying to remember which hand do you hold the controller in and the guide thing is it in the front or the back of the car? :freak:



It'll be great to see you back at the track. No doubt with a ton of great tales to tell. Can't wait to hear them.

The cone company ran out of room at their warehouse so they have a bunch of their cones stored on I-295 between 103rd and US17.

We've all moved our guides to the rear of the car.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 28, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Joel Hastings - 204
2. Bill Show - 201
3. Nic DiRamio - 200
4. Bill McDermott - 192
5. Bob Calfee - 185
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 183
7. Jimmy Dispennette - 173

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.437016 on Yellow

Another fun and competitive night of racing! Joel, Bill Show and Nic battled for the lead most of the race. Joel finally got a slight advantage and was able to extend it a bit late to score a not-quite-comfortable Win. And I'm pretty sure he's not giving it back. The real question was whether Bill or Nic was going to grab the runner-up spot. Nic was faster. Bill was handling just a little better. In the end, handling won out! Bill Mc suffered some handling issues of his own and had fourth all wrapped up. The next battle was for the final spot in the Top 5 between Bob, Pinkie and Jimmy. Bob finally gained the advantage over Pinkie and Jimmy fell victim to some chassis damage.



*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 211
2. Rollin Isbell - 210 + 16
3. John "JT" Thompson - 210 + 13
4. Rick Gibeault - 208
5. Joel Hastings - 207
6. Jordan Eber - 205
7. Johnny Banks - 203

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.219252 on Orange

Buddy told me earlier in the day that he was going to break the string. He did, but it wasn't easy. Buddy, JT and I were all on the lead lap going into the final heat and I had a better lane ..... but choked it away! I was able to grab second in the final seconds when JT got caught up in a "big one" on the top straight. Rick, Joel, Jordan and Johnny all battled for position right up to the end of the race as their positions changed from lane to lane and incident to incident. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 31st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 3, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 198
2. James "JP" Snyder - 197
3. Rick Tomlinson - 196
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 174
5. Shawn Woolery - 159

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.562118 on Orange

We talked Johnny into racing at the last minute to help even out the field and he responded by getting around JP and Rick late in the race. JP and Rick were technically on the same lap but Rick couldn't quite get the Lexan magnets turned off. Bob and Shawn battled for position for awhile before Bob slipped away and grabbed the position.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 203
2. Nathan Pickett - 201
3. Rick Gibeault - 200
4. Rollin Isbell - 191
5. Mike Rigsby - 183

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.437218 on Orange

Nathan led most of the race and looked like he had the Monster Energy Toyota headed for Victory Lane .... However, Fast Eddie was simply clicking off laps and finally got around his grandson in the final heats. When the power shut off for the final time, Eddie had a two-lap lead and Nathan was left to try to hold off Rick. And, when Rick gets the handling sorted out, we're all in trouble. My car was fast but kept over-driving the car in spite of a bent pan and a dragging body. Mike had a problem just past midway and spent some time in the pits but got back out and ran with the leaders the last few heats.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Rigsby - 225
2. Nathan Pickett - 221
3. Rick Gibeault - 219
4. Shawn Woolery - 203
5. Jeremy McLeod - 201
6. Stormy Greene - 171

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.796372 on Orange

Mike rebounded from the issue in the NASCAR race to take a well-earned trip to Victory Lane. Nathan led at the half-way point but fell off of Mike's pace and found himself fighting off Rick. Shawn continues to improve and got over the double century mark. Jeremy and Stormy were making their first race and both did quite well. Thanks for coming out to race.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Rick Gibeault - 220
2. Shawn Woolery - 176 + 19
3. James "JP" Snyder - 176 + 17 (DNF & DQ - Changed Bodies)

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 3.945057 on Green

We wrapped up the F race and a few guys wanted to run GTP ... so we did. Rick showed the guys how to get around the track. JP might have been able to stay close, but ran out of tire and top-end. Though he did get to experiment with a couple of bodies. Shawn looked like he was having a lot of fun and showed that running to the end makes it possible to pick up a position.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 4th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

GT1/LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 4, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 202
2. Bill Show - 201 + 4
3. Charlie Dube - 201 + 3
4. Austin Houser - 192
5. Bill McDermott - 95 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Austin Houser - 4.444792 on Orange

Chad 's car wasn't the fastest car on the track, but it was good enough to grab the top spot in a very close race. Bill Show edged Charlie _(Welcome Back!!)_ by less than a full section to claim the runner-up spot. Austin hadn't raced for a while ... and showed that he hadn't forgotten how to turn some fast laps and set the TQ lap of the race. Bill Mc's car just wasn't quite right and he wisely decided to live to race another day.



*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 210 + 15
2. Buddy Houser - 210 + 3
3. Nathan Pickett - 209
4. Rick Gibeault - 207 + 16
5. Jordan Eber - 207 + 6
6. Rollin Isbell - 206
7. Johnny Banks - 201
8. John "JT" Thompson - 87 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.227078 on Blue

Excellent race! Jordan, Rick, Nathan, Buddy and Joel all took turns at the front. In the end, Joel and Buddy finished on the lead lap and Nathan had to settle for the final spot on the podium. Rick had a rough final heat and then had to hold off Jordan for the fourth position. I grabbed sixth while Johnny slid back to seventh. JT had one of those nights when the car just wouldn't handle.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 7th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 7, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Mike Henry - 200
2. Rick Gibeault - 195
3. Charlie Dube - 193
4. Johnny Banks - 189

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.546922 on Orange

It's funny how things work out sometimes. Mike received the wrong radiator for the dirt-track car so he decided to come win a slot car race. Very strong run after being away. Rick set the fast lap of the race on the way to a solid runner-up position and just did edge Charlie. Banks couldn't get the car to handle early in the race and found himself just off of the pace before the cars came in.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 204 + 13
2. Eddie Stilley - 204 + 5
3. Rollin Isbell - 204 + 3
4. Jordan Eber - 203
5. Nathan Pickett - 189

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.382598 on Blue

Incredible race. Jordan, Eddie, JT and I were all on the lead lap at the beginning of the final heat. In fact, Jordan, JT and Eddie were together in the Deadman. Jordan suffered an untimely off and when Eddie bobbled in the Lead-On, JT claimed the Win and Eddie was ahead of me on the bottom straight. Nathan had the fastest car on the track but combined a loose wheel with a few too many offs to compete for the win. There's always next week. 




*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 227
2. Charlie Dube - 217
3. Rick Gibeault - 208
4. Nathan Pickett - 189

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.945161 on Purple

Mike claimed his second win of the night in convincing fashion. Dube also ran strong in gabbing the runner-up position. Rick's motor was just a bit off of the pace while Nathan's car again suffered a loose gear or wheel.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 11th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The track has been cleaned and glued and will be ready for racing!

Thanks to Buddy and Chad for lending us a hand.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Off topic ..... but interesting.

According to ESPN ...... NASCAR has put Ryan Newman in The Chase and taken Martin Truex, Jr. out.

Also fined Michael Waltrip Racing $300,000 for Bowyer's deliberate spin and instructing Vickers to pit.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP
There were a bunch of fast cars last week.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 11, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 201
2. Bill McDermott - 199
3. Mason Yost - 189
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 185

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.499293 on Black

Charlie is quickly shaking off the rust now that he's back from his trip and made the trip to Victory Lane this week. Bill Mc set the fast lap of the race but couldn't quite catch Charlie. Mason's school and football schedule finally allowed him to make it to the track and responded by outdueling Pinkie for the final spot on the podium.


*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 212
2. Rick Gibeault - 207
3. Buddy Houser - 206
4. Jordan Eber - 202
5. Rollin Isbell - 201

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.328947 on Green

Joel made it two in a row and (I believe) set a personal best in the process. Rick and Buddy battled for second most of the night with Rick gaining the advantage when the power shut off for the final time. And, Jordan and I battled to stay out of the cellar. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 14th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 14, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson - 187
2. Johnny Banks - 183
3. Bob Calfee - 174

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.718395

Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson found his way back to Victory Lane with a nice victory over Johnny and Bob. 

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 202
2. Nathan Pickett - 199
3. Jordan Eber - 197
4. James "JP" Snyder - 196 _(Raced in Race #1)_
5. Rollin Isbell - 189
6. Eddie Broyles - 194 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.499351 on Black

For the second week in a row JT had a lousy first heat and then drove through the field to take the win. Nathan led early - and often - before giving way and then held off Jordan as the Youth Movement dominated the podium. Eddie showed some very quick times in practice, but couldn't quite find the handling to duplicate them in the race and eventually tried a second car. I'm trying to get a new motor to come around. It had better hurry.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 237
2. Nathan Pickett - 224
3. Stone Gibeault - 199
4. Bob Calfee - 212 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 3.743006 on Red

JT made it two-for-two with a convincing win in the Group F race. Nathan picked up his second runner-up spot of the night while Stone joined the Youth Movement on the podium when Bob's primary car chewed a gear.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 18th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_It's Race Night!!!_

Come out and race and bring a friend!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 18, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 202
2. Ryan Edenfield - 197
3. Chad Edenfield - 195
4. Bob Calfee - 187
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 184
6. Bil Show - 170
7. Haley Johnson - 156

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.499441 on Blue

Charlie led this one wire-to-wire and gradually slipped away to an almost comfortable lead. Ryan shook off the rust very quickly and then came from behind to edge Chad for the runner-up spot. Capt. Bob hung around the podium group for most of the race and just a slip here or there dropped him off of the pace. Pinkie drove a smart, consistent race and locked up the final spot in the Top 5. I know that Bill was running better than a sixth place finish, but I do't remember exactly what happened. Haley finally got off of the road for a day or two and knew exactly what to do ...... Race!



*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 216
2. Rick Gibeault - 212
3. Jordan Eber - 208
4. Rollin Isbell - 206
5. Buddy Houser - 205 + 12
6. Johnny Banks - 205 + 4

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.226422 on Blue

Joel has got it going on! Winning once is hard enough and he's knocking em off one after another. Congrats! Rick turned enough laps to win a lot of weeks but had to settle for the runner-up spot. Jordan snagged the final spot on the podium and showed flashes of real horsepower. I fought back to fourth after getting launched in the first lap. I don't know if the car got more damage from Buddy's head or the wall, but it took a couple of heats to get it sorted out. Speaking of Buddy ... He grabbed the final spot in the Top 5 by finishing about a half-lap ahead of Johnny.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 21st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 21, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 190
2. Johnny Banks - 184
3. Rodney Miles - 182
4. Bob Calfee - 177
5. David Poland - 168 + 5.99
6. Eddie "E Man" Miles - 168 + 5.2
7. Drew Snider - 166
8. Shawn Woolery - 165

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.608695 on Green

Charlie made his second trip of the week to Victory Lane with a well-earned win in a race that was .... errrr ..... uhhhh .... let's just say, it wasn't a thing of beauty. Banks grabbed the runner-up spot after a race-long battle with Rodney _(Great to see y'all back at the track)_ who ran very well considering the time off. Capt. Bob had a little motor and chassis tune-up work done and then put it all to good use with a very solid race. The next race-within-the-race was between David and E-Man and was very close indeed. When the power shut off, David had about a two foot advantage. Not to be outdone ... David's step-soon, Drew battled with Shawn for position and finally gained track advantage late in the final heat.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 203
2. Eddie Stilley - 202
3. Jordan Eber - 201
4. Rick Gibeault - 193 
4. Rollin Isbell - 193
6. Mike Henry - 127 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.499025 on Blue
*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.499039 on Blue

JT, Eddie and Jordan had cars that were very evenly matched and they dueled in their own race-within-the-race and all took turns at the front. When the power shut off for the final time, JT had earned the Win by a lap and Eddie had secured the Runner-Up spot over Jordan by the same distance. Rick, Mike and I also had cars that were pretty evenly matched. Mike succumbed to an ill-handling car and Rick and I ended up on the same lap. Good racing throughout the field!



*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 220
2. Charlie Dube - 218
3. Rick Gibeault - 216
4. Shawn Woolery - 178
5. Bob Calfee - 175
6. Eddie "E Man" Miles - 156

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.897883 on Yellow

Mike shook off his rough NASCAR race by leading most (if not all) of the GTP race. Charlie and Rick stayed close but it seemed like Mike had the class of the field. Shawn beat Bob by three and E-Man was right there with them until having to spend a few laps in the pits.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 25th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## BOB LEE 00

:wave:Nice run Joel !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Joel has got it going on!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 25, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 202
2. Ryan Edenfield - 198
3. Bob Calfee - 189
4. Haley Johnson - 147
5. Bill McDermott - 136 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.452365 on Purple

Chad's car seemed to come to life a little and he managed to edge his brother, Ryan, by not quite four full laps to take the Victory. Captain Bob is starting to put it all together and turned what I believe was a personal best number of laps on the way to a podium finish. Haley had a solid race and looked good in the process while Bill had to retire early.



*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 212
2. Nathan Pickett - 211
3. Jordan Eber - 210 + 14
4. Charlie Dube - 210 + 5
5. Buddy Houser - 210 + 3
6. Rollin Isbell - 206
7. Johnny Banks - 203 _(Race #1)_
8. Rick Gibeault - 188 (DNF)
9. John "JT" Thompson - 102 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.226193 on Blue

Joel made it *Four* in a row! And it was a very close race with the Top 5 all within two laps of the leader and a three-way tie for third. Nathan had a very fast car and once his crew chief calmed him down, he came through the field to grab the runner-up spot. The best race-within-the-race was for the final spot on the podium. When the power shut off for the final time, Jordan, Charlie and Buddy were on the same lap with Jordan claiming the position. I had more car than driver and managed to live to race another day. Rick and JT both succumbed to race damage and have a few repairs to make.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 28th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 28, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson - 191
2. Bob Calfee - 183 + 18
3. Johnny Banks - 183 + 17
4. Shawn Woolery - 162 + 7.7
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 162 + 7.2

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.608862 on Yellow

Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson got his car sorted back out nicely and took the Win in nearly comfortable fashion. And missed a couple of very good races behind him. Captain Bob had his best NASCAR race and edged Johnny by less than a full section to claim the runner-up spot. And, in the other race-within-the-race, Shawn spoiled Hawk's return to SCR&H by about 2.5 feet. Very, very close racing!!

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 203
2. Nathan Pickett - 202
3. Rollin Isbell - 197
4. Mike Henry - 193 _(Raced in Race #1)_
5. Mike Rigsby - 116 (DNF)
6. John "JT" Thompson - 60 (DNF)
7. Eddie Stilley - 138 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.444899 on Yellow

Rick was in contention for the lead on Wednesday night before a late-race "off" ended his night. I think it just made him determined to find a way to Victory Lane on Saturday night. Congratulations on a well-earned Win. Nathan kept the pressure on, but couldn't quite make up enough ground. I over-drove the car a time or two too many and had to settle for the final spot on the podium while Mike Henry drove one of my other cars in the first race to a solid finish. Mike Rigsby's motor turned evil on him just a little past halfway and JT's car developed a handling issue that forced them to retire while Eddie had to change cars due to a severely damaged chassis.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 237
2. Nathan Pickett - 232
3. Stone Gibeault - 206
4. Shawn Woolery - 184
5. Mike Henry - 231 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.678786 on Orange

JT made up for a rough NASCAR race with a solid win in the Group F race. Nathan matched JT's best laps but had a few too many off's while Stone Gibeault once again showed that Youth will be Served! Shawn struggled with the handling at times and at other times, he ran with the leaders. He's not too far from putting the pieces together. Mike Henry's car laid down in the first heat so he borrowed my car and gave it a very strong run.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 2nd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## hawk racing

*feel's good to drive again*

Thank you Rollin and John,for letting me race it felt good to start racing again 
and with a real good group of guy's I really missed racing with you all.i hope to make it back to be real competive again real soon 

"tire's make a Diffrent's Cole you run 50 laps your way" 
"and then run 50 laps my way"

Thanks again
for the fun night racing
Hawk Racing:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Good to see you back!


----------



## SCSHobbies

*** Special 1/32 Race on Sunday ***

Call track for details. Should be alot of fun.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 2, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Bill McDermott - 204
2. Bill Show - 203
3. Austin Houser - 196
4. Bob Calfee - 192
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 182
6. Shawn Woolery - 175

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.344106 on Yellow

Bill Mc bounced back from a rough run last week to take a well-fought Victory over Bill Show. Austin represented the youth movement very well and captured the final spot on the podium while Capt. Bob set what might have been a personal best. Pinkie was down on horsepower just enough to lose the draft while Shawn was making a relatively rare Wednesday night appearance and struggled with the handling.



*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 216
2. Jordan Eber - 212 + 17
3. Joel Hastings - 212 + 16
4. Buddy Houser - 211 + 18
5. John "JT" Thompson - 211 + 6
6. Charlie Dube - 204
7. Bob "00" Lee - 193
8. Johnny Banks - 187 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.226219 on Purple

Joel was after a fifth consecutive trip to Victory Lane but things just didn't quite work out for him. Though .... he did make a late charge to get on the podium. But this week, I put the pieces together and slipped away to an almost comfortable Win. Two excellent races behind me for position. Jordan grabbed the Runner-Up spot by a distance of about half of the driver's stand over Joel --- who did make his fifth consecutive podium appearance. And, Buddy edged JT for position by about three-quarters of a lap. Dube was solidly on a lap of his own and out-paced The Double Naught Spy who had a handling issue that dropped him off of the pace. Johnny tried a couple of cars and the second one was better but even it had a strange attraction to green cars.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 5th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 5, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 197
2. Rick Gibeault - 192 + 8.8
3. Johnny Banks - 192 + 8.7
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 179

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.553859 on Yellow

Charlie makes it to the track every-other-Saturday and made, what for him, was his second trip in a row to Victory Lane. And nearly made it look easy. Rick volunteered to run in this race as he was trying to milk a second race out of an Evil 9 and gave it a good run. He was able to stay close enough to Johnny in the closing seconds of the race that he coasted past Johnny for a Runner-Up finish. Capt. Bob continues to improve his lap times, but lost a little bit of the handling from what he had a week ago.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 205
2. Rollin Isbell - 203
3. John "JT" Thompson - 202
4. Eddie Stilley - 201

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.445139 on Purple

Even Nathan's backup car is fast. In fact, he was the class of the field and perhaps should have won by more. I have to find/make time to paint a body for this car. Though .... I did give the #10 Go Daddy colors a much better ride on Saturday than Danica did on Sunday. JT and Eddie both battled for the lead early in the race but Eddie had one really bad lane and JT had a couple of offs when he'd least expect it.



*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube - 226
2. Nathan Pickett - 211
3. Johnny Banks - 202
4. Bob Calfee - 191

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.945754 on Yellow

Nathan, once again, had the fastest car on the track, but Charlie showed that you just have to be fast enough to win when you keep the car on the track. Banks hadn't run this class for a while and eventually shook off the rust and ran well. Capt. Bob struggled a bit with the handling of the extra horsepower, but calmed down late and had some solid heats.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 9th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> *** Special 1/32 Race on Sunday ***
> 
> Call track for details. Should be alot of fun.



Here are the results for Sunday, October 6, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to Charles Neal for organizing The Jacksonville Slot Car Club and all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Greg Walker - 119
2. Jordan Eber - 114
3. Nathan Pickett - 105
4. Phil Masse - 99
5. Bob DeWoody - 98
6. Jim Smith - 97
7. Charles Neal - 90
8. Capt. Bob Calfee - 70
9. Mike Henry - 62

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 6.590011 on Blue


*Group C*
_Slot.it cars_
1. Greg Walker - 117
2. Nathan Pickett - 114
3. James "JP" Snyder - 113
4. Bob DeWoody - 98
5. Charles Neal - 91
6. Phil Masse - 82
7. Capt. Bob Calfee - 74
8. Mike Henry - 65
9. Jim Smith - 50

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 6.308498 on Blue



*Next Race ..... Sunday, October 13th ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Group C*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It's the first Monday of October so it's ...... Track Cleaning time.

We plan to meet at 7pm and if we have enough helping hands it'll get done pretty quick.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wizard Of Iz said:


> It's the first Monday of October so it's ...... Track Cleaning time.
> 
> We plan to meet at 7pm and if we have enough helping hands it'll get done pretty quick.


That was pretty painless. 


Thanks to Bob Calfee, Rick Gibeault and Buddy Houser for lending a hand.


----------



## SCSHobbies

RACE NIGHT!!!

Fresh track. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 9, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 200
2. Terry Tawney - 195
3. Bill Show - 194 + 7
4. Chad Edenfield - 194 + 2
5. Bill McDermott - 192
6. Capt. Bob Calfee - 177
7. Shawn Woolery - 166
8. Haley Johnson - 148

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.445070 on Black

Nice crowd meant that we had to mix the guys up a bit. Johnny earned the win with a strong run on a very "green" track. _The Living Legend_ Terry Tawney made the trip up from the Melbourne area for a little mid-week action and drove a very competitive race to claim the Runner-Up spot. Bill Show and Chad battled for the final spot on the podium with Bill having track advantage when the power shut off for the final time. Bill Mc had the horsepower, but not the handling and had to settle for the final spot in the Top 5. Captain Bob "Won" what would have been the first group if we'd had one more entry over Shawn and Haley.



*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 210
2. Rick Gibeault - 206 + 10
3. John "JT" Thompson - 206 + 9
4. Buddy Houser - 204
5. Rollin Isbell - 203
6. Charlie Dube - 202
7. Bob "00" Lee - 198
8. Nathan Pickett - 168
9. Jordan Eber - 109 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.343303 on Orange

Joel got right back on track and right back to Victory Lane with a relatively easy victory. Congratulations! And .... he missed some good racing right behind him. Rick and JT battled for position over the final few heats and it came down to the final seconds. When the power shut off for the final time, Rick was midway through the Lead On and JT was on top of the bridge. Buddy grabbed the fourth spot by finishing not quite a full lap ahead of me and I wasn't quite a full lap ahead of Charlie. Post-race, Bob decided he was due for a motor freshening as he was down on horsepower just a bit. Nathan and Jordan both retired before the race was over with race-inflicted damage.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 12th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 12, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 193
2. Mike Rigsby - 189
3. Bob Calfee - 180
4. Johnny Banks - 137
5. Rick Tomlinson - 172 (DQ - Changed the Body)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.656175 on Blue

Jordan had a little more horsepower and a little more handling and that was enough to get to Victory Lane. Mike was on a shakedown cruise with a fresh motor that showed some promise at times and claimed the runner-up spot. Capt. Bob ran well and finished ahead of Rick - who changed his body to save a fresh paint job - and Johnny who missed some time doing a little straightening.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 203
2. John "JT" Thompson - 200
3. Eddie Stilley - 198
4. Rick Gibeault - 197
5. Rollin Isbell - 193

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.555241 on Black

Eddie built a backup car for Nathan a few weeks ago so he wouldn't use up the primary car. Turns out, it's just as good and Nathan is making good use of the combination of power and handling. JT finally slipped away from Eddie and Rick, but couldn't quite catch Nathan. Eddie knows how JT feels as he couldn't seem to make up ground either. Rick stayed on Eddie's heels but missed the podium while they all stayed ahead of me. 


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
No Race

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.678786 on Orange


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 16th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*

GT1/LMP :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 16, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 207
2. Jordan Eber - 201
3. Chad Edenfield - 199
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 187
5. Bill McDermott - 186

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.390008 on Blue

The Double Naught Spy jumped out early and led wire to wire. Jordan's car wasn't handling quite right but was good enough to take the runner-up spot while Chad claimed the final spot on the podium. Capt. Bob edged Bill Mc for position as they rounded out the field. 



*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 212 + 10
2. John "JT" Thompson - 212 + 1
3. Rollin Isbell - 209 + 19
4. Rick Gibeault - 209 + 18
5. Charlie Dube - 206
6. Johnny Banks - 193

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.328438 on Blue

Buddy survived a trip to the wall in the Deadman and after quick repairs was able to take the Win by about a half of a lap over JT. I held on for third as Rick was on the charge and would have caught me with just a little more time. Charlie got the final spot in the Top 5 while Johnny fought handling problems. 

*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 19th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 19, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault - 196
2. Rollin Isbell - 194
3. Charlie Dube - 190
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 176

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.561712 on Yellow

Rick Gibeault ran a very consistent race to take a two lap Victory. I ran second with a borrowed car while Charlie Dube made it back from Biketoberfest just in time to grab the final spot on the podium. Capt. Bob's car wasn't quite right but he found a way to make it to the end of the race.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 203
2. Eddie Stilley - 202
3. John "JT" Thompson - 201
4. Eddie Broyles - 197
5. Jordan Eber - 192

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Stilley - 4.500333 on Blue

Nathan is on a bit of a hot streak and earned a hard-fought win by staying just ahead of his Grandfather. Eddie might have caught Nathan in the final heat but put the car on the outside of another car at the wrong spot. JT and Eddie Broyles seemed to run side-by-side most of the race. Eventually, JT slipped away from Eddie B. but couldn't quite catch Eddie S. and Nathan. Jordan's car was pretty quick at times but appeared to need to spend a few minutes in the frame shop.



*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
No Race

*Fast Lap* - 




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 23rd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Charlie D.

*See what is on the 1/32 Page*

1/32nd scale slot car races at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida. Sunday October 27.

The first race, beginning at 1:30 PM is Scalextric Modern NASCAR. This is a novice class using box stock cars. The second race is for Slot.it Sports Car Prototype Group C and will be held immediately after the NASCAR race. This is also a box stock class. Rules are available at the track for all races promoted by the Jacksonville Slot Car Club. Rules can also be viewed on our Facebook Group Page. 

Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida is the home of the Florida Orange, 106ft, eight lane slot car track. This is no speed bowl so put on your Big Boy pants and come race on a great technical race track. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies is the home track for the Jacksonville Slot Car Club. Run, tune and show what you got every Tuesday night and race 1/32nd scale slot cars with us every other Sunday afternoon. Come have fun with us and find out how our slot car hobby can lead to acquiring substantial skill, knowledge, and experience. 

Did I say FUN ? TorqueMutant


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 23, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 206
2. Chad Edenfield - 200
3. Bill McDermott - 192
4. Bill Show - 190
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 189
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 179
7. Haley Johnson - 148

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.336390 on Yellow

The Double Naught Spy is a pretty good salesman. This week he sold me on the notion that he needed one more week in the first race to sort out his car. I'd say it's well-sorted. Nice "W" as Bob led from start to finish. Chad's car just hasn't snapped back to life but he drove the wheels off of it to take the Runner-Up spot. Bill Mc and Bill Show ran on or near the same lap almost the entire race. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill Mc had the advantage and the final spot on the podium. Capt. Bob stayed close to The Bills and rounded out the Top 5 with a very competitive run. Pinkie fell off of the pace a bit while Haley saw his race improve as the race progressed and he became accustomed to a new controller.



*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 210
2. Buddy Houser - 208
3. Charlie Dube - 207
4. Johnny Banks - 206
5. Joel Hastings - 203
6. Nathan Pickett - 200
7. John "JT" Thompson - 169
8. Jordan Eber - 139 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.225988 on Yellow

I treated the car to a fresh set of pans before the race and they helped the handling enough to make the car feel far more comfortable. And that made it a little easier to keep the car on the track and slip away from a very fast field. In fact, the Top 6 racers all posted a Fast Lap in the 4.2's. Buddy survived some of craziness and out-dueled Charlie and Johnny for the runner-up spot while Charlie claimed the final spot on the podium and Johnny was left on the outside looking in. Joel had a rare off night and had to settle for Fifth while Nathan had to run hard the last half of the race to get to the double century mark. JT took a heat or two off to replace the motor brushes and springs while Jordan decided to retire with an ill-handling car.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 26th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 26, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Crazy Lanes*
1. Eddie Broyles - 202 + 18.6
2. Mike Henry - 202 + 18.2
3. Eddie Stilley - 200 + 18
4. Jordan Eber - 200 + 7
5. Rick Gibeault - 198
6. Mike Rigsby - 195
7. Capt. Bob Calfee - 186

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.452828 on Orange

A couple of us couldn't make it back to the track from family functions in time to split up the group so they ran Crazy Lanes. When the power shut off, Eddie Broyles had less than 2' advantage over the hard-charging Mike Henry. Eddie Stilley's and Jordan also finished on the same lap for the final spot on the podium with Eddie having about a half-lap advantage. Rick had a very fast car that just needs a little fine-tuning and it'll be hard to beat. Mike Rigsby was on a shakedown run that revealed we need to do just a little fine tuning for the upper lanes and he'll be battling for a podium. Bob C fell victim to me doing too many things at once and I mis-jigged his chassis. It's been repaired and I'm sure he'll be back in style next week.



*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Henry - 236
2. Mike Rigsby - 232
3. Shawn Woolery - 220
4. Stone Gibeault - 191
5. Rollin Isbell - 113 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Mike Rigsby - 3.742423 on Orange

This race was almost certain to be won by a mike from the drop of the green flag. Mike Henry had been off of the pace for a while in Group F and commissioned a new ride. It's fast. Plenty of Horsepower by Banks. Mike Rigsby also was showcasing a new chassis and it's showing a lot of potential. Very solid run for both of these guys. Shawn had his best race to date and earned his spot on the podium. Stone had just one or two rough heats and continues to show that he is destined to be a very solid racer. Not quite midway, I decided to flip my braid and ended up ripping my body in the process. Oh well.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 30th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## torquemutant

*1/32nd Scale Slot Car Racing*

Here are the results for the *Jacksonville Slot Car Clubs* 1/32nd scale slot car race on Sunday, October 27th. Held on the fabulous Florida Orange race track. At Johnny Banks’ *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies*, in Jacksonville, Florida.

1/32 Scalextric Modern NASCAR
1.	Nathan Pickett - 125
2.	Charles Neal – 121
3.	Tom Lambert – 116
4.	Capt. Bob Calfee – 108
5.	James “JP” Snyder – 105
Fast Lap – JP Snyder – 6.808542 on BLUE

Slot.it Prototype Group C
1.	Tom Lambert – 129
2.	Capt. Bob Calfee – 123
3.	James “JP” Snyder – 116
4.	Charles Neal – 113
5.	Nathan Pickett – 87
Fast Lap – Nathan Picket – 6.210964 on YELLOW

Thanks to all our racers and congratulations to the podium winners for their achievement. 

Next Race .. Sunday, November 10th .. Scalextric Modern NASCAR, Slot.it Prototype Group C


----------



## SCSHobbies

One more day till Race Day!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Happy Race Day!!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

What Day IS IT???? What Day IS IT???? Race Day!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Saturday Night Is Perfect For Racing!!!*

I'll be there to race right after the Florida-Georgia game.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 30, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 210
2. Bob "00" Lee - 209
3. Bill McDermott - 196
4. John Parks - 189
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 185
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 181
7. Haley Johnson - 163

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.296973 on Blue

Okay .... Jordan usually races with the second group, but his car had been struggling a bit the past couple of weeks so I put him in the first race. I didn't realize that it had spent some time in the shop. Still, Jordan knows exactly what to do with a well-handling car -- drive the wheels off of it. And he had to do just that because Bob Lee stayed close on his bumper most of the race. Bill Mc grabbed the final spot on the podium with a good run and we welcomed Parks back to the track and he ran toward the front through the first half of the race. Capt. Bob suffered some pan damage - again - and rounded out the Top 5 with a comfortable margin over Pinkie and Haley.



*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 215
2. John "JT" Thompson - 212
3. Joel Hastings - 211
4. Charlie Dube - 208
5. Johnny Banks - 202
6. Bob "00" Lee - 199
7. Rollin Isbell - 142 (DNF - Motor)

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.227047 on Yellow

Johnny talked Rick into racing and Rick responded with a fairly convincing Win. JT ran his normal Ice Man race and claimed the Runner Up position with a car that is getting better race-by-race. Joel stayed close to JT but couldn't quite catch him and had to settle for the final spot on the podium. Charlie set the fast lap of the race on his way to a fourth place finish while Johnny and Bob "00" Lee (who took the move up) battled for the final spot in the Top 5 with Johnny claiming the spot. I was running in the lead group when something happened to the motor and sent me to the pits early.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 2nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 2, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault - 
2. Rick Tomlinson
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 
5. Haley Johnson - 

*Fast Lap* – 

Well ..... I left the results for the first race at the track but I'm pretty sure that I remember the finishing order. 

*Race #2*
1. Charlie Dube - 202 + 19
2. Eddie Stilley - 202 + 18
3. Rollin Isbell - 202 + 8
4. Johnny Banks - 197
5. Mike Henry - 110 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.499419 on Yellow
*Fast Lap* - Eddie Stilley - 4.499857 on Yellow

This was a good, fast race. I had the pleasure of leading most of the race but pushed a little too hard at the wrong time (choked). That was all the invitation that Charlie and Eddie needed to take over the lead. When the power shut off for the final time, Charlie was headed for the lap counter and Eddie was mostly through the Deadman and I was about to exit the Doughnut. Banks got his car handling better as the race went on to take fourth while Mike sent his car to the garage early with handling issues.



*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube - 227 + 10
2. Mike Henry - 227 + 6
3. Haley Johnson - 176
4. Johnny Banks - 195 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.952564 on Blue

Dube won his second race of the night by track position. This time he had a little bigger lead as he was in the Lead On while Mike was under the bridge. Still .... that's pretty darn close. Haley got the final spot on the podium in one of his first GTP races while Johnny had to take a DQ when he changed cars.




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 6th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Track Cleaning time for The Fastest Hillclimb in the South and the Florida Orange!

Monday, November 4th at 7pm. Cleaning supplies provided.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Track Cleaning time for The Fastest Hillclimb in the South and the Florida Orange!
> 
> Monday, November 4th at 7pm. Cleaning supplies provided.



Thanks to Chad, Chase and Ryan Edenfield, Haley Johnson and Charles Neal and his wife for helping clean both tracks.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!!*


GT1 / LMP


----------



## SCSHobbies




----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 6, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 203
2. Nic DiRamio - 197
3. Ryan Edenfield - 196
4. Bill Show - 195
5. John Parks - 194
6. Bill McDermott - 189
7. Chad Edenfield - 183
8. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 177

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.444796 on Black

The track was freshly cleaned and still needed to take some rubber but it was the same for everyone and provided very close racing. Well ..... close for everyone except Bob. He missed a really close race behind him. Nic "Hollywood" DiRamio made a strong return to the track with a runner-up position while Ryan Edenfield out-dueled Bill Show and Parks for the final spot on the podium. Bill McDermott fought a handling issue that was just enough to fall off of the pace and Chad and Pinkie couldn't find the speed to compete for a higher position. 


*Race #2*
1. Jordan Eber - 208
2. Buddy Houser - 206 + 15
3. Nathan Pickett - 206 + 1
4. John "JT" Thompson - 202
5. Johnny Banks - 200
6. Charlie Dube - 199
7. Bob "00" Lee - 197
8. Rollin Isbell - 23 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.437158 on Yellow

The cars in this race were all very, very even. So, it came down to who kept their car on the track and, of course, caught a break or two. Jordan drove a very smooth race and led most of the race to take a relatively easy Win. Buddy grabbed the runner-up position over Nathan by a pretty good distance as they slipped away from the rest of the pack. JT did the most with the least as he had the "slowest" car in the race but made up for it with a steady hand. Johnny Banks edged Dube and "00" for the final spot in the Top 5 while I retired early with a back issue.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 9th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 12, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rollin Isbell - 191
2. Mike Rigsby - 188
3. Johnny Banks - 177
4. John Parks - 169
5. Shawn Woolery - 161

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.718933 on Red

Pretty amazing that I ran my best lap on Red --- though the car was pretty decent. Either way, I'll take the Win. Mike Rigsby was just as quick (4.719085) but couldn't catch the breaks. Banks got the car working pretty good mid-race and finished ahead of Parks and Shawn.

*Race #2*
1. Mike Henry - 202 + 5
2. Eddie Stilley - 202 + 3
3. Rick Gibeault - 200
4. John "JT" Thompson - 198
5. Nathan Pickett - 190

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Stilley - 4.561722 on Blue

Mike Henry had Eddie do a little work on behalf of the track and it paid off with a trip to Victory Lane. But it was never a comfortable lead. Eddie Stilley had one bad trip under the bridge and then discovered that he'd handed Mike a really good car and he couldn't quite catch him before the power shut off. Rick led early but it was one of those nights when just one or two "offs" would cost you a position to the guys that didn't come off. JT ran a steady race and stayed close but didn't have the horsepower to compete for the lead. Nathan had missed a couple of Saturdays and looked like he wasn't quite in the groove. No doubt he'll be back to the front pretty quick.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Rigsby - 231
2. Mike Henry - 229
3. Johnny Banks - 228
4. Nathan Pickett - 226
5. Shawn Woolery - 215

*Fast Lap* - Mike Rigsby - 3.835325 on Orange

Mike Rigsby and Mike Henry dueled for the lead the whole race before Rigsby slipped away and took the Win. That left Mike Henry to fight off Johnny and Nathan. Johnny got close - with a Hawk 7 - but couldn't quite catch Mike Henry. Shawn had flashes of brilliance but wasn't quite consistent enough.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 13th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## torquemutant

*1/32nd Scale Slot Car Race*

Here are the results for the Jacksonville Slot Car Clubs 1/32nd scale slot car race on Sunday, November 10th. Held on the fabulous Florida Orange race track. At Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies, in Jacksonville, Florida.

*1/32 Scalextric Modern NASCAR*
1.	Tom Lambert - 129
2.	Nathan Pickett – 125
3.	Bob DeWoody - 108
4.	Charles Neal - 105
5.	Marty Stanley – 98
6.	Rollin Isbell - 48
Fast Lap – Tom Lambert – 6.4762 on PURPLE

*Slot.it Prototype Group C*
1.	Nathan Pickett - 150
2.	Charles Neal - 134
3.	Bob DeWoody - 116
4.	Tom Lambert - 106
5.	Larry Granger - 104
6.	Marty Stanley - 72
Fast Lap – Nathan Picket – 5.7180 on GREEN

*Trans Am*
1.	Tom Lambert – 128
2.	Nathan Pickett – 121
3.	Marty Stanley – 114
4.	Charles Neal – 104
5.	Bob DeWoody – 102
6.	Larry Granger – 98
Fast Lap – Tom Lambert – 6.4797 on YELLOW

As a special treat, we had visitors from other clubs in Florida come up for this race. Larry Granger from Fubar Motorsports along with Marty Stanley and Bob DeWoody from DeBary Glen Raceways Club. We really enjoyed our time with these guys. John Ford, publisher of SARN donated subscription prizes for winners in all three classes. Everybody Happy Happy. Thanks to all our racers and congratulations to the podium winners for their achievement. 

*Next Race, Sunday, November 24th.. Scalextric Modern NASCAR, Slot.it Group C, Trans Am*


----------



## Mike R

Thanks to Rollin and Eddie Stilley for the help they have given me in trying to get my NASCAR program back on track. I need to either be a better driver, or get my cars to handle a little better than what they are doing right now. I'm about 10 laps off the pace from where I need to be on a consistent basis. Going back to the 16D has hurt me somewhat, but I got to where I couldn't afford to buy a new motor or two every week to race. I'll just keep working at it.

Nathan, I hope the help that I gave you with the Group C car paid off a little. If I have time to work with the car some more next Saturday, we'll experiment with doing a gear ratio change to get some more top end, and I'll work some more on the chassis setup for you.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!! 


GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> Thanks to Rollin and Eddie Stilley for the help they have given me in trying to get my NASCAR program back on track. I need to either be a better driver, or get my cars to handle a little better than what they are doing right now. I'm about 10 laps off the pace from where I need to be on a consistent basis. Going back to the 16D has hurt me somewhat, but I got to where I couldn't afford to buy a new motor or two every week to race. I'll just keep working at it.
> 
> Nathan, I hope the help that I gave you with the Group C car paid off a little. If I have time to work with the car some more next Saturday, we'll experiment with doing a gear ratio change to get some more top end, and I'll work some more on the chassis setup for you.


Mike, Your NASCAR is on the edge of being one of the best on the track. You've built some dang decent horsepower and now we'll just work on getting it hooked up to the track. 

I'm in the same boat. Decent cars, but it seems that some of these guys - like Eddie and Nathan - only come off once or twice at most in eight lanes. That's tough for me to keep up with.


Nathan's Group C was awesome!! The tires that we had from SCC were mislabled and were deemed to be Silicone instead of Urethane so he had to borrow a set of Urethanes from Marty. Nathan then waxed the field!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 13, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Group #1*
1. Capt. Bob Calfee - 188
2. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 185 + 6
3. Bill McDermott - 185 + 0

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.555070 on Black

We had to mix the groups a bit to balance out the turn marshals. That didn't stop Capt. Bob from taking the Win in his group with a very solid race. Pinkie and Bill Mc battled for the runner-up spot right down to the wire. When the power shut off for the final time, Pinkie was under the bridge and Bill was just past the lap counter.


*Group #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 212
2. John "JT" Thompson - 206
3. Buddy Houser - 205
4. Joel Hastings - 203
4. Charlie Dube - 203 (Raced in the first race.)
6. Johnny Banks - 199 (Raced in the first race.)
7. Jordan Eber - 196
8. Rollin Isbell - 122

*Fast Lap* – Buddy Houser - 4.328133 on Black

Once again, the cars in this race were all very, very even. All of the cars had their Best Time within .060 of each other. So, Rick earned a strong Win with a very consistent race -- and a fast car. Buddy and JT battled for the runner-up spot with JT finally gaining an advantage late in the race. Joel and Charlie finished on the same lap, but I forgot to mark the finishing positions in the first race so I can't break the tie. Banks ran really well at times but couldn't quite crack the Top 5. Jordan's car ran so well last week but didn't want to handle quite the same this week and I had a motor brush hang up that caused me to miss some time making a replacement.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 16th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 16, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault - 197
2. Rollin Isbell - 194
3. Johnny Banks - 190
4. Rick Tomlinson - 180
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 171
6. John Parks - 157 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.554436 on Blue

I split the groups based roughly on what I saw as I guys practiced. Got it fairly close. Rick G. was fast throughout the race while it took me a heat to get in the groove. In fact, it looked like Rick and Johnny were going to run away and hide for awhile. Rick Tomlinson couldn't get through Area 51, but was otherwise pretty strong. Pretty sure it's nothing that a little chassis massaging won't fix. Capt. Bob seemed to struggle a bit as well and fell off of his usual pace while Parks used the race as a test-n-tune and ended the race with the same car he started with.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 203
2. Eddie Broyles - 202
3. John "JT" Thompson - 201
4. Eddie Stilley - 200
5. Mike Henry - 197
6. Charlie Dube - 191

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.499729 on Yellow

Nathan bounced back from a rough run last week to take the Win though it took a little rough driving to pull off. Nathan had a slight lead at the start of the final heat but Eddie quickly caught him and worked his way past him .... until Nathan applied the chrome horn coming into the Dogleg. Then Eddie had to hold off JT - who might have had the fastest car on the track at the end of the race - for the Runner-Up position. Eddie Stilley ran with the leaders most of the race as well but fell just a bit off of the pace late. Mike Henry couldn't quite grab the handle this week but made it into the Top 5. Dube was pretty quick but couldn't repeat the success he had a couple of weeks ago. No doubt he'll be doing a little massaging.



*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 229
2. Eddie Broyles - 224
3. Charlie Dube - 221
4. Rollin Isbell - 220
5. Nathan Pickett - 90 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.898181 on Purple

Mike Henry bounced back from a rough run in NASCAR to take a fairly convincing win. Eddie Broyles had to settle for his second runner-up finish of the night while Dube bounced back to grab the final spot on the podium. I had a shot of catching Charlie but started the final heat with my car still sitting on the fan. Dang!! Nathan had plenty of speed but no handling and retired early.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 20th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Sorry about the short notice on this ..... Track owners are squeezing in a quick meeting tonight about the 2014 My Series season.

If you have any suggestions and/or requests, please send me a message.


----------



## SCSHobbies

ITS Almost Christmas Season! When your asked what you want tell Slot Car Stuff or your going to end up with socks and shirts. If they want to suprise you just tell them to go up there and Johnny and Rollin can tell them what you want! Or Gift cards! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> ITS Almost Christmas Season! When your asked what you want tell Slot Car Stuff or your going to end up with socks and shirts. If they want to suprise you just tell them to go up there and Johnny and Rollin can tell them what you want! Or Gift cards! :thumbsup:


I don't even like to wear socks!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*

GT1 / LMP :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Sorry about the short notice on this ..... Track owners are squeezing in a quick meeting tonight about the 2014 My Series season.
> 
> If you have any suggestions and/or requests, please send me a message.


Rollin,

I just saw about the meeting. Would have been nice for them to give you more warning. Was anything said about opening up LMP to a more diverse selection of bodies since it is no longer sponsored by JK? It'd be nice to allow some JK, Outisite, and Parma bodies in there.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Gator Region Retro Racing returns to Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies on Sunday, November 24th.

Flexi GT, Can AM and Formula 1 classes on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South.

Come out and have some old school fun.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 20, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 201
2. Capt. Bob Calfee - 194
3. Bill McDermott - 98 (DNF) 

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.335572 on Blue

We had just enough rain that it kept a few folks at home. But the racers that made the trip had a bunch of fun. Chad's car is showing signs of coming back to life as he ran a strong race and took the win in this group. Capt. Bob turned a personal best number of laps to take the runner-up spot. Bill fought an ill-handling car for awhile but eventually decided to retire early.



*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 216
2. Nathan Pickett - 213
3. Joel Hastings - 209
4. Charlie Dube - 208 _(Raced in the first race)_
5. Johnny Banks - 200 _(Raced in the first race)_
6. Jordan Eber - 151 (DNF)
7. Buddy Houser - 65 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.227072 on Green

Rick was fast when he needed to be and drove a solid race to take the Win. Nathan had the fastest lap of the race in the final heat as he tried to chase Rick down after a rough heat on Red. _(I remember when Red was Nathan's strongest lane.)_ Joel's car was just a tick off of its usual fast pace but strong enough to take the final spot on the podium. Charlie lead the first group and turned enough laps to just miss the overall podium while Johnny found a way to hit the double century mark. Jordan and Buddy both called it an early night with handling issues.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 23rd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 23, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 198
2. Johnny Banks - 196
3. Doc Dougherty - 194
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 178
5. John Parks - 173
6. Haley Johnson - 151

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.608723 on Green

Jordan, Johnny and Doc all took turns at the front of the pack before Jordan slipped away from the field to take the Win. Johnny was runner-up in the race (and was second quick) on the track. Doc made the trip from Mims, FL to get a little track time before the GRRR race and came away with a podium finish. Capt. Bob out-dueled Parks and Haley to head-up the second half of this group.

*Race #2*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 203
2. Nathan Pickett - 200 + 18
3. Mike Henry - 200 + 10
4. Rick Gibeault - 198
5. Mike Rigsby - 195
6. Rollin Isbell - 183
7. John "JT" Thompson - 115 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.499392 on Yellow

JP hadn't been able to join us on Saturday night for a few weeks but made a triumphant return --- thanks to Mike Rigsby for loaning him a car. Still, JP had to do the driving. He was able to take advantage of a couple of Nathan and Mike Henry's miscues to earn the Win. Nathan and Mike finished on the same lap with Nathan having about a half of a lap advantage. Rick Gibeault seemed to be down on horsepower just a tick but still had a strong run. Mike Rigsby was real quick at times but had a bad heat or two that knocked him off of the pace. I think JT had a handling issue that dropped him off of the pace and led to an early retirement.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 238
2. Mike Rigsby - 204 (DNF - Motor)
3. Haley Johnson - 202
4. Mike Henry - 144 (DNF & DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Mike Rigsby - 3.679620 on Orange

Mike Rigsby and JT had a great race going on that looked like it was going to come right down to the wire. Then Mike's car just came to a stop. No thrown wind. No loose wires. Just mysteriously stopped. Haley had a lot of fun in his first wing car race and broke the double century mark while Mike Henry had to change cars and then had to park the car that he borrowed from Johnny.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 27th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*

*4th Annual Pre-Thanksgiving Feast before the Race*


----------



## Mike R

I think there is a 4 missing from that time on Nathan's run in NASCAR. I think that's a 4.49999 something instead of a 4.999999. He and JP were within a tick of each other. The car I gave JP to run just handled better.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Reminder; Wed night is our Thanksgiving Feast and Race Night!
Hope to see everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Time for Dinner and a Race!!


----------



## Mike R

If I can get what holiday cooking done tonight that I need to get done for tomorrow, I'm gonna blow the dust off the LMP and come race (read roadblock here) with you guys tonight. It ran 4.2's the last I ran it.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I was hoping you might race tonight Mike. If your in the 4.2's then you will be the fastest by far... lately the cars seem to be high 4.3x and in the race mostly in 4.4x. but there has been some really close racing.


----------



## Henry Racing

What time does the shop open tonite? Ill be bringing done of my moms pineapple whip pies


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> What time does the shop open tonite? Ill be bringing done of my moms pineapple whip pies



Pie .....:thumbsup::tongue:


Last night, Johnny said that he was going to try to be at the track between 5pm and 5:30pm.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Happy Thanksgiving!!

God has blessed me with so much to be thankful for. 

I'm very thankful for all of the racers that I get to spend time with every week. And for an incredibly understanding wife!!

Have a great day. See y'all at the track.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 27, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 

You don't have to be at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies too long to realize that it's a bunch of guys who like to eat ..... and play with toy cars. Thank you to all of the guys that brought food for our annual Pre-Thanksgiving Feast. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 205
2. Jordan Eber - 202
3. Bill McDermott - 198
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 193
5. Bill Show - 191
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 186
7. Haley Johnson - 164 

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.390202 on Black

Once the eating was done - or at least put on hold - the racing started. And Chad and Jordan showed that they were just as fast on the track as they were at the buffet line. Chad took a relatively easy win while Jordan had to settle for runner-up. Bill Mc grabbed the final spot on the podium with an almost comfortable margin over Capt. Bob. Pinkie and Haley rounded out the field in strong fashion.



*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 218
2. Nathan Pickett - 217
3. Mike Henry - 209
4. Johnny Banks - 208
5. Buddy Houser - 205
6. Joel Hastings - 204
7. Rollin Isbell - 177

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.218291 on Purple

Rick and Nathan both turned personal bests to repeat at the top of the podium. Rick was on a record pace just past half-way but a couple of ill-timed deslots left the record intact. Mike Henry took advantage of his holiday work schedule to come race - and bring the pie - and was rewarded with a podium finish just ahead of Johnny Banks. Buddy and Joel battled for the final spot in the Top 5 with Buddy gaining the spot by less than a full lap.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 30th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 30, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Mike Rigsby - 200+14
2. Rollin Isbell - 200+10
3. Jordan Eber - 200+3
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 177
5. Haley Johnson - 157

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.499425 on Purple

Mike has been putting in a little overtime to get his NASCAR program back on track. I'd say he's "there." I got close in the final heat when Mike was coasting a little but I'd been off too many times during the race to compete for the win. Jordan grabbed the final spot on the podium and joined us at the double-century mark. Good close race!! Capt. Bob's car didn't react in the race as well as it had in practice and as a result, he fell a bit off of the pace. Haley was trying to watch the Clemson at South Carolina game and race. Didn't quite work out. 

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 206
2. Eddie Stilley - 202
3. John "JT" Thompson - 201
4. Mike Henry - 197
5. Johnny Banks - 195

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.390598 on Yellow

Rick is on a tear! He's won the LMP class the past few weeks on Wednesday night and added a NASCAR Feature win this week. And in very impressive fashion. Fast Eddie and JT fought it out for the final spot on the podium with Eddie earning the spot by less than a full lap. Mike Henry fought a handling problem early then bounced back to run with the leaders - cleanly - late in the race. Johnny had the second fastest lap of the race but fought a handling issue that dropped him off of the pace.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 233
2. Mike Rigsby - 227
3. Johnny Banks - 220
4. Rollin Isbell - 84 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.898385 on Orange
*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.898759 on Blue
*Fast Lap* - Mike Rigsby - 3.898976 on Yellow

Mike Henry led a trio of very fast cars to grab solid win -- and put up an impressive number of laps. Mike Rigsby drove a very fast race as well to earn the runner-up spot while Johnny had a few too many "offs" to compete for the win. I got bent.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 4th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track Cleaning tonight....  i thought it was just getting good.

free track time card for anyone who helps out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

Really hate seeing it getting cleaned. After running NASCAR and being able to run GTP for the first time in ages, the track was the best it has been in months in my opinion.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Code:
	
	
		
	
Nice run Rick!!! WOW!!:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> Track Cleaning tonight....  i thought it was just getting good.
> 
> free track time card for anyone who helps out. :thumbsup:





Mike R said:


> Really hate seeing it getting cleaned. After running NASCAR and being able to run GTP for the first time in ages, the track was the best it has been in months in my opinion.


The track was excellent!!! I hated to take that nice berm of rubber off. But I also hated to think about how hard it would be to get the rubber off in another week or two. 

Big thanks to Capt. Bob Calfee and Bill McDermott for lending a hand!

Hopefully it will take rubber as quick this time as it did last month.




BOB LEE 00 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice run Rick!!! WOW!!:wave:



Rick has got it going on!! He was fast with everything he put on the track last week.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 4, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*. 



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ed Hoffman - 188
2. Bill Show - 186
3. John Parks - 184
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 177 + 18
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 177 + 16
6. Bill McDermott - 170
7. Eddie Fiorenza - 137 

*Fast Lap* – Bill Show - 4.664473 on Blue

Good crowd and a bunch of good racers testing their skills on a "green" track. The good news is that it's already taking rubber. Ed Hoffman is in town from St. Petersburg making local Kangaroo stores look like new and found time to do some racing. Ed's car was solid - one of the fastest on the track - and he drove a good race to keep the locals at bay. Congratulations on a solid Win! Bill Show and John Parks stayed close to Ed but the mistake never came and they had to settle for rounding out the podium. The battle for fourth was one of the best on the track. When the power shut off for the final time, Pinkie had slipped past Capt. Bob to take the position by about 10 feet. Bill Mc fought a handling issue that eventually put him in the pits for a while while Eddie Fiorenza entered his first race --- or at least his first race since "back in the day." Eddie bought a Ready-To-Race car on Tuesday and represented himself quite well while he learned the track.



*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 205
2. Jordan Eber - 204
3. Chad Edenfield - 201
4. Bob "00" Lee - 199
5. Rollin Isbell - 198 + 18
6. Johnny Banks - 198 + 8
7. Charlie Dube - 197

*Fast Lap* - Bob "00" Lee - 4.444.772 on Black

Buddy showed that he still has the right "touch" to deal with a slickery track and battled with Jordan almost the entire race. Jordan ran as hard as he could but, this week, "The One Armed Bandit" couldn't quite catch "The Hunter." Chad ran with - or near - the leaders most of the night and earned the final position on the podium. It's always fun to race with "The Double Naught Spy". Bob, Johnny, Charlie and I all had pretty even cars so it came down to who could keep their car on the track. Bob won that battle. I edged Johnny by about a half lap and Charlie was right there waiting for any of us to make a slip up.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 7th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 7, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 199
2. Johnny Banks - 193
3. Rick Tomlinsonn - 182 + 2.9
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 182 + 2.8
5. Rollin Isbell - 143 (DNF - Body)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.609368 on Orange

Jordan figured out how to get his car around the track with a lot of finesse. Oh, and his car is pretty darn quick. Jordan took a fairly comfortable Win over Johnny, but the race for the final spot on the podium was never comfortable. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson and Capt. Bob dueled throughout the race. When the power shut off they were both in what might be the shortest section of the track -- Area 51. Rick had about a car length advantage to claim the final spot on the podium. I had to retire early with a ripped body pin. 

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 203
2. Rick Gibeault - 199
3. Mike Rigsby - 197
4. Nathan Pickett - 191 + 10
5. Jordan Eber - 191 + 8 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.499915 on Black

JT is always a threat to Win. That's a given. But when he has a little free time to work on his cars like he did on Saturday, The Ice Man becomes absolutely dangerous. JT drove to the front and claimed the fast lap and a relatively comfortable Win. Rick G. and Mike had an excellent race to see who was going to be the first runner up and who was going to round out the podium. When the power shut off for the final time, Rick had a two lap advantage. The best race was between Nathan and Jordan. Jordan had a nice advantage until a little past halfway. That's when he ran out of motor brush and had to turn to a loaner car that wasn't quite as quick. Still, they put on a good show as Nathan slipped past for the spot by less than two full sections.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 233
2. Rollin Isbell - 228
3. Shawn Woolery - 202

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 3.789093 on Yellow

JT decided to go back-to-back on Saturday night as he took a convincing win in the wing car class. I had two rough heats and that did me in as JT was fast AND consistent. Shawn stopped by to say hello and then borrowed a car and gave the car a very solid run. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 11th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 11, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 195
2. Ryan Edenfield - 194
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 190
4. Ed Hoffman - 189
5. John Parks - 186
6. Bill McDermott - 179 
7. Shawn Woolery - 170
8. Eddie Fiorenza - 143
9. Bill Show - 115 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.499201 on Purple

We had an outstanding crowd this week with Eighteen racers getting through tech. Jordan was having a little motor issue and handling issue in practice so I ran him in the first race. As things began to get sorted out, it was pretty obvious that he and Ryan were going to the front. As the power went off, Jordan was about a full lap ahead of Ryan for the Win. The next race-within-the-race was between Capt. Bob, Ed Hoffman and Parks. Capt. Bob put on a great charge in the closing heats to capture the final spot on the podium by a lap over Ed and that left Parks to round out the Top 5. Bill Mc had a handling issue that cost him positions but he managed to finish ahead of Shawn. Eddie improved by over six laps from the previous week and improved as the race went along. Bill Show's motor developed an odd start and stop issue that caused him to retire early.



*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 211 + 17
2. Nathan Pickett - 211 + 4
3. John "JT" Thompson - 209
4. Joel Hastings - 208
5. Bob "00" Lee - 205
6. Johnny Banks - 203 + 18
7. Buddy Houser - 203 + 6
8. Chad Edenfield - 193
9. Rollin Isbell - 188

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.327697 on Yellow

Rick and Nathan dueled throughout the entire race as they have both become threats to win any time they're at the track. This time Rick prevailed by less than a full lap. JT and Joel battled for the final spot on the podium with JT claiming the spot by less than a full lap as well. Bob Lee rounded out the Top 5 and stayed ahead of the battle between Johnny and Buddy. Johnny and Buddy were on the same lap though Johnny held the advantage. Chad was just a tick off of the pace and I fought a handling problem and motor issue on a car that I'm trying to get sorted out as a backup.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 14th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 14, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt. Bob Calfee - 179
2. John Parks - 176
3. Shawn Woolery - 173
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 161
5. Haley Johnson - 158

*Fast Lap* – Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 4.781154 on Red

I was out of town this weekend and it looks like I missed a really good race. Congratulations to Capt. Bob on picking up a solid Win!

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 201
2. Buddy Houser - 198
3. Rick Gibeault - 197
4. Bob "00" Lee - 188
5. Matt Boman - 181

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.452755 on Blue

JT earned a strong Win over Buddy and Rick. Sorry that I missed seeing Bob Lee making a rare Saturday night appearance and Matt Boman made the trip up from the Melbourne area.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Matt Boman - 208
2. Capt. Bob Calfee - 198
3. Haley Johnson - 170
4. Shawn Woolery - 162

*Fast Lap* - Matt Boman - 4.062372 on Yellow

Looks like Matt made up for a rough NASCAR race with a nifty win in GTP! Congratulations!


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 18th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

Christmas is next week you better tell people you want Slot Car stuff or you know what you will end up with! 

Since Christmas and New Years both fall on Wednesdays our GT1 race day, any thoughts about having GT1 moved to Thursdays till 2014? Let they guys know what you want to do.


----------



## Mike R

I think Rollin already told me that since they won't run or be open on Christmas Day or New Years Day, the LMP races will be on the Thursday following both holidays. I'm looking forward to it since I'm on vacation during that time. I'll actually be able to race and sleep in late the next day.


----------



## SCSHobbies

We will be racing GT1/LMP on Thursdays for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Holiday Race Schedule*

Saturday, December 21st at 7:00pm - 4"NASCAR and Group F

Sunday, December 22nd at 1:00pm - 1/32 NASCAR, Trans Am and Group C

Tuesday, December 24th - Hours to be determined

Wednesday, December 25th - *Closed for Christmas*

Thursday, December 26th at 7:30pm - LMP by JK Products

Saturday, December 29th at 7:00pm - 4" NASCAR and GTP

Thursday, January 2nd at 7:30pm - LMP by JK Products

Saturday, January 4th at 7:00pm - 4" NASCAR and Group F

Wednesday, January 8th at 7:30pm - LMP by JK Products


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 18, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 199
2. Bill Show - 198
3. Bill McDermott - 195
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 188 + 17
5. John Parks - 188 + 15
6. Shawn Woolery - 178

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.452267 on Green

Jordan took the car to Victory Lane for a second week in a row after earning a hard fought win over Bill Show. Bill Mc grabbed the final spot on the podium with a solid race. But perhaps the best race on the track was for fourth .... Capt Bob claimed the victory by about a tenth of a lap over Parks. Shawn was able to fit a race into his schedule and came away with a personal best. Always fun to watch a racer improve.



*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 211 + 12
2. Nathan Pickett - 211 + 5
3. Rick Gibeault - 210
4. Charlie Dube - 200
5. Johnny Banks - 160
6. Rollin Isbell - 148

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.280554 on Yellow

Nathan is bound to break through one of these nights. The past few times he's been at the track, he's had to contend with Rick Gibeault's rocket ship. This time, Nathan led almost the entire race .... except when it counted. A couple of slip-ups in the final minute let Buddy slip around him for the Win. Rick grabbed the final spot on the podium and set the fastest lap of the race in the process. Dube's car wasn't always the fastest on the track, but he drove well and earned the finish ahead of Johnny and me.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 21st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 21, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Tomlinson - 189
2. Johnny Banks - 186
3. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 177
4. John Parks - 175 (DQ - Changed Cars)
5. Haley Johnson - 166 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.609387 on Orange

The Magic Man - Rick Tomlinson - had "Santa" do a little work on his car and that was all he needed to take it to the front. Though, he did have to hold off the hard-charging Johnny Banks. Banks got to within three but could get no closer. Hawk edged Parks by two for the third position while Haley ran solid 4.8 second laps and drove well.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 208
2. Mike Rigsby - 201
3. Eddie Stilley - 198
4. Mike Henry - 191
5. Rollin Isbell - 189
6. Jordan Eber - 174 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.382959 on Yellow

It would have been interesting to see what JT would have wound up with in a full field. Because his car was very fast and he was in full Ice Man mode. As it wound up, JT turned enough laps to have been very close to a track record if there been a full field. Still .... Great Run!! Mike Rigsby has really turned around his NASCAR program and drove a solid race to take the runner-up position. Eddie discovered that a body issue was hurting his car's handling so I have no doubt that he'll be back in the mix next week. Mike Henry had one bad heat that got him off of his stride but he was still fast enough that I couldn't catch him once I got my car straight. Speaking of bent ..... Jordan got his car pretty bent and it eventually led to a DNF.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 241
2. Mike Rigsby - 87 (DNF)
3. Mike Henry - 222 (DQ - Driver Change)

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.679640 on White

JT once again went back-to-back in a race that had all three cars on the same lap in the third heat. Then Mike Rigsby got his chassis tweaked (I think) and Mike Henry succumbed to a headache and had Johnny finish the race. 


*Next Race ..... Thursday, December 27th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Mike R

Yep, after about the second collision (don't know who was in my lane that time), the guide got bent and I'm going to have to jig the chassis to fix it. Don't aske me how, but it was the second full bore collision on the lead on that did it....dang it..


----------



## torquemutant

*Jacksonville Slot Car Club*

Sunday was our last race before the Christmas break. Our regular racing competitor turnout was light. This was understandable because of the hustle and bustle of the Christmas Holiday Season; but, we pulled it all together and had one heck of a great day of slot-mania. 

Here are the results for the two races we held: 
Prototype Group C (Four Heats because of time restraints)
1.	Nathan Pickett: 81
2.	Charles Neal: 71
3.	Capt’n Bob Calfee: 70
4.	Mike Henry: 64
Nathan posted the fastest lap with his Slot.it Lancia LC2/85 on YELLOW: @ 5.491
Trans Am (Eight Heats)
1.	Nathan: 189
2.	Charles: 188
3.	Ian: 174
4.	Capt’n Bob: 162
Capt’n Bob blistered the pack with his Smokey Yunick Boss Mustang with the fastest lap on BLUE despite having serious troubles with his guide flag that plagued his lap count: @ 6.417


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Merry Christmas*

Dont forget to come out and race GT1/LMP on Thursday! :wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!*

Hope everyone had a good Christmas. Come out tonight for the last GT1/LMP race of the year.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Thursday, December 26, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a Christmas week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 203
2. Bill Show - 195
3. John Parks - 188
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 187
5. Haley Johnson - 158
6. Ian Johnson - 154

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.437935 on Green

Jordan made it to Victory Lane three weeks in a row as he slipped away from the field for a relatively easy win. Bill Show made the trip from the Mean Streets to claim the runner-up spot as those two missed the best race on the track. Parks and Capt. Bob battled for the final spot on the podium over the final heats and put on a good show. When the power shut off for the final time, Parks had almost a full lap advantage and the position. The other excellent race-within-the-race was the father and son duo that makes up Johnson Racing. When the power shut off, Haley (father) had the advantage and the final spot in the Top 5 over Ian (son.)


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 210 + 18
2. Buddy Houser - 210 + 8
3. Mike Rigsby - 208
4. Charlie Dube - 205
5. Rollin Isbell - 204
6. Nathan Pickett - 199
7. Johnny Banks - 197

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 4.289099 on Blue

JT has been tinkering with chassis setups and seems to have found one to his liking. And, when JT has a car that's working and has a decent amount of horsepower, then he's going to be hard to beat. Though that's not to say that anyone in this field was just going to concede the race. Buddy stayed close the whole race and once Mike Rigsby had one rough heat, Buddy was able to concentrate on chasing JT. In the end, JT had about a half-lap lead and Buddy had to settle for runner-up. It was good to see Mike was able to take advantage of a little holiday time off and he ran well in capturing the final spot on the podium. Dube just plain out-drove me to earn the fourth spot and Nathan was on a shakedown run with a backup car as he edged Johnny.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 28th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 193
2. Capt. Bob Calfee - 179 + 15
3. Johnny Banks - 179 + 9
4. Kaylei Houser - 127

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.663784 on Orange

Jordan _*The One Armed Bandit*_ Eber drove away from the field with one hand in his pocket as usual. Too bad --- he missed a really good race for second. Capt Bob ran Johnny down in the closing laps and then slipped away by a little more than the length of the top straight for the runner-up spot. Kaylei grabbed one of Buddy's old bodies and drove a really good race ---- especially considering it had been about six years since she drove a slot car. Nicely done!!

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 203 + 18
2. John "JT" Thompson - 203 + 10
3. Mike Rigsby - 201
4. Rick Gibeault - 197
5. Rollin Isbell - 187 (DNF - Broken Wheel / DQ Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.445358 on Purple

Nathan came on strong late in the race and put himself in position to capture the Win when JT' Evil 9 began to fade. A third race might have been a little too much to ask. Mike Rigsby's car is fast. He ran with the leaders most of the race and had a solid grip on the final spot on the podium. In fact, if my car had stayed out of his way, he may have challenged for the Win. Rick had a rough time on Red that dropped him from contention --- and then turned his fastest lap on Green. I dropped out after getting a broken rear wheel in a late-race collision and then decided to run a heat or two with another car. 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Rigsby - 221
2. Nathan Pickett - 210
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 207
4. Rollin Isbell - 26

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.007264 on Yellow

Mike's work schedule means that he usually misses GTP week. So .... he took full advantage of the opportunity to race and spanked the field. Nathan had the fastest car on the track but couldn't quite find his rhythm to compete with Mike. Capt. Bob borrowed - and then bought - one of Johnny's cars and gave Nathan a fit most of the race. I was an early scratch to turn marshal and then jumped in for most of the last heat.


*Next Race ..... Thursday, January 2nd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Happy New Year!* :hat: :woohoo: :jest: :hat:

See y'all Thursday night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!!*

*First LMP Race of the New Year!!!!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

1st Race of 2014 Tonight!!!

GT1/LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Thursday, January 2, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 202
2. Chad Edenfield - 201
3. Ryan Edenfield - 194
4. Bill McDermott - 192
5. John Parks - 191
6. Capt. Bob Calfee - 190
7. Shawn Woolery - 179

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.398617 on Orange

Jordan and Chad battled for the top spot the entire race. It all came down to who bobbled and who stayed in the slot ... When the power shut off for the final time, Jordan had less than a full lap advantage and the Win. Again. Ryan borrowed a car from Buddy but couldn't find the switch for the Lexan magnets that were attracting all of the other cars. Still, he found a way to capture the final spot on the podium. Bill Mc, John Parks and Capt Bob all battled race-long for the fourth spot. They seemed to change positions every few laps. In the end, Bill had a lap on Parks and Parks had a lap on Captain Bob. Don't go to sleep on Shawn. He set another personal best and gets a little better every week. 



*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 212 + 19
2. John "JT" Thompson - 212 + 8
3. Rick Gibeault - 210
4. Rollin Isbell - 209
5. Eddie Stilley - 208
6. Mike Rigsby - 207 + 19
7. Johnny Banks - 207 + 10
8. Charlie Dube - 205

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.281098 on Blue

The Hunter and The Ice Man put on a good show. But Buddy and JT weren't alone. Rick had taken his turn at the front of the field until a rough run on Red dropped him back just a bit --- but not far enough back for me to catch him. In fact, I only got past Eddie because he let me go when I was a lap down and then he got caught up in a melee. The other excellent race-within-the-race was between Mike and Johnny. Mike got to make good use of his vacation time during the holidays by getting some extra racing in. And his car was plenty fast -- but he couldn't catch a break. Oh, and I would have sworn that Charlie was higher up in the finishing order. We raced together more than once and it seemed like he was always really fast.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 4th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 4, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 193
2. James "JP" Snyder - 192
3. Kaylei Houser - 132
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 181 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.608894 on Green

The holidays took their toll on the size of the field but didn't diminish the racing. JP and Capt. Bob had a really good race going on until Bob's borrowed car just stopped. And that let Johnny get into the action and eventually take an almost comfortable win over JP. Kaylei's motor just didn't have enough brakes to be drivable.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 204
2. Mike Rigsby - 203
3. Rick Gibeault - 202
4. Rollin Isbell - 199
5. John "JT" Thompson - 153 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.444979 on Orange

This was a really good race!! Fast Eddie turned into Steady Eddie and ran the whole race without a deslot to prove that you can win without having the fastest car on the track. Not that he was slow. Mike Rigsby's car kept getting hit by or finding my car in his lane. Sorry, Mike. He put on a strong charge at the end but ran out of time to catch Eddie. Rick ran with the leaders the whole race and was there to strike if either Eddie or Mike had slipped up. My car was fast, and once again was better than the driver. JT's car was just a bit off of the pace and eventually retired early with an ill-handling car.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Rigsby - 241
2. Rollin Isbell - 230
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 219

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 3.679390 on Green

Mike and I had a pretty good race going until I had an issue with ripped body. I don't know if I could have stayed with him the whole race, but it would have been fun. Capt. Bob just got better and better as the race went on and was turning laps as fast as the leaders late in the race. Nice work. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 8th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thanks to Johnny, Captain Bob, Rick and Buddy .... The Fastest Hillclimb in the South has been cleaned and glued.

See y'all Wednesday night for another good night of racing.


----------



## SCSHobbies

What day is it!!! Race DAAYYYY!

GT1/LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 8, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 193
2. Bill McDermott - 188 + 8
3. Ryan Edenfield - 188 + 2
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 183
5. Ed Hoffman - 176
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 175
7. Haley Johnson - 164
8. Eddie Firoenza - 135

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.562162 on Yellow

The track was just cleaned on Monday so it was a little "slickery" as WFT used to say. And, while the times were up a bit, it was the same for everyone and the racing was close. Chad slipped away from the field just enough to claim the Win and set the fastest lap of the race in the process. Bill Mc and Ryan battled for the runner -up position with Capt. Bob right on their heels if either made a slip. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill and Ryan were on the same lap with Bill holding the advantage. Ed Hoffman was working in the area again and brought his cars out to play. He'll no doubt be back with a fresh motor next week, but what he had was good enough for a Top 5 finish as he edged Pinkie by less than a full lap. Haley Johnson can look at Eddie Fiorenza - who's just getting started in slots - and remember where he was. Good to see both of these guys continuing to get better.


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 205
2. Buddy Houser - 204
3. Nathan Pickett - 201
4. Charlie Dube - 198
5. Joel Hastings - 184
6. Johnny Banks - 175
7. Rollin Isbell - 156
8. Jordan Eber - 52 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.390244 on Black

Rick and Buddy ran away from the field and showed that they know how to get around a "green" track. Maybe that's why Buddy paints his cars green??? Rick proved to have just that little extra that carried him to Victory Lane and forced Buddy to settle for Runner Up. Nathan was out of town for part of the Christmas break and was anxious to get back to the track. He drove a very solid race and earned a podium finish by besting Dube by three. Joel started the race on brand new tires. Oof. Banks and I both spent some time making repairs and were well out of contention. Jordan's car also was on new tires that were making his racing less than enjoyable so he chose to park it for the night.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 11th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 11, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 187
2. Charlie Dube - 186
3. Bill McDermott - 179 + 19
4. Rick Tomlinson - 179 + 8
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 175
6. Johnny Banks - 173
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 164
8. Haley Johnson - 159

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.718719 on Black

We had an excellent turnout on Saturday night and it produced excellent racing. Jordan and Dube dueled for eight heats with Jordan staying cool, calm and collected the whole time to take the Win. And the race for the final spot on the podium was just as good. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill had collected enough coasting distance to claim the final position. Capt. Bob and Banks also had a great race going with Capt. Bob claiming the final spot in the Top 5. Pinkie's work schedule has changed so we'll be seeing him on Saturday nights and he started on a good note by outrunning Haley.

*Race #2*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 198 + 15.7
2. John "JT" Thompson - 198 + 15.5
3. Buddy Houser - 198 + 3
4. Eddie Stilley - 196
5. Charlie Dube - 193
6. Rick Gibeault - 191
7. Rollin Isbell - 190 + 9
8. Nathan Pickett - 190 + 15 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.608644 on Red

You know it's a strange evening when JT and Buddy both turned their fastest laps on Red -- and they weren't "riders." But, it wasn't quite enough to run down JP. JP drove an excellent race and finished just a foot or so ahead of JT in the bank while Buddy was just headed down the lower straight. Eddie had the only other car that could run with the leader throughout the race, but he had a rough first heat - an on a good lane and couldn't quite recover. Dube took the move-up when Jordan declined and ran well to close out the Top 5. That left Rick, Nathan, and I to battle for the bottom. I claimed the cellar (though Nathan gets it in the standing due to a car change) and Rick was just a couple of laps out of fifth. 

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 224
2. Rick Gibeault - 218
3. Charlie Dube - 216
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 195
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 183
6. Nathan Pickett - 126 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 3.960145 on Purple

JP made it two-for-two with a very fast car and a relatively easy Win. Congratulations!! Rick and Dube battled for the runner-up spot with Rick gaining the advantage by the end of the race. Capt. Bob was just a tick off of the pace but drove well to claim fourth while Pinkie showed flashes of great horsepower and set the fast lap of the race. Nathan couldn't get the car to work like he thought it should and eventually retired for the evening.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 15th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 15, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 205
2. Ryan Edenfield - 198
3. Bill McDermott - 196
4. John Parks - 195
5. Bill Show - 194
6. Capt. Bob Calfee - 185
7. Ed Hoffman - 168 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.445391 on Yellow

The track is taking rubber quite nicely and that meant the lap times came down and the lap totals went up. This race seemed almost like "old times" with the Edenfield Boys running up front. It was really a shame that Chad missed such a good race by winning by seven. And while Ryan finally slipped away from the pack to claim the runner-up spot, there was a heckuva race for the final spot on the podium. Bill Mc, John Parks and Bill Show all took a turn in third. It all came down to who bobbled and who didn't. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill Mc was on the podium and John and Bill Show were left battling for fourth. John had the advantage and Bill Show had to settle for the final spot in the Top 5. Capt. Bob couldn't quite find the handling secret and fell a little off of the pace while Ed found himself down on horsepower this week and parked the car late in the race.


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 213
2. Buddy Houser - 209 + 19
3. Rollin Isbell - 209 + 7
4. Johnny Banks - 208
5. Joel Hastings - 204
6. Charlie Dube - 203

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.335622 on Yellow

Rick is back on a tear!! And, like Chad, missed a pretty good race in taking the Win. Buddy, Johnny and I battled for the runner-up spot. My motor didn't like long green flag runs, and that was bad because this was a pretty clean race. When the power shut off for the final time, Buddy was just inches from the lap counter and I was in the doughnut to claim the final spots on the podium. Johnny had four over Joel who had fought off Charlie to claim the final spot in the Top 5.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 18th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 18, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 190
2. Rick Tomlinson - 189
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 185
4. Johnny Banks - 184
5. John Parks - 179
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 172

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.719289 on Yellow

Jordan Eber stayed cool under pressure and claimed the Win as Fords took the Top 3 position in this race. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson came on strong late in the race and narrowed the gap to a single lap but couldn't quite catch Jordan. That left Johnny and Captain Bob to fight it out for the final spot on the podium. Johnny was slightly faster at times, but Bob seemed to have the car dialed in a little better. That was all the advantage that Captain Bob needed to claim the position. Parks looked pretty racy at times but fell a little off of the pace while Pinkie was working the bugs out of his NASCAR as he made only his second NASCAR start in many, many months.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 203 + 9.1
2. Rick Gibeault - 203 + 8.9
3. Nathan Pickett - 201
4. Eddie Stilley - 198
5. Mike Rigsby - 196
6. Rollin Isbell - 188

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.445049 on Yellow

JT, Rick, Nathan and Eddie all ran up front. Eddie had one rough heat that let the podium crowd slip away from him. Then Nathan had a couple of "offs" that let Rick and JT slip away from him. Rick and JT weren't willing to be quite so generous. Whoever got the Win was going to have to earn it. When the power shut off for the final time, JT had about three car lengths over Rick in one heckuva finish. Mike Rigsby ran well early and stayed close enough to Eddie that he was a threat to gain another spot if Eddie bobbled. Race teams consist of an owner, a builder and a driver. My first two did their job. My driver is about to get fired.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Mike Rigsby - 230
2. Rollin Isbell - 218
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 192

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 3.726784 on Orange

Mike checked out on us and took a very convincing win. I started on "sticker" tires and guide braid that came in part way through the race. Capt. Bob didn't have quite enough spoiler early and he came on strong after he received a little professional help.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 22nd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Fastest night of the week!! Race Night!!

GT1/LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It was a very fast night.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

and for those who dont remember


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BOB LEE 00 said:


> View attachment 184706
> and for those who dont remember
> View attachment 184707


Oh .... I remember the car. I'm not sure I could have told you what year, or many particulars, but I remember the car.

How long did he run those colors.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Bob was looking fast in the new colors!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 22, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.

Thank you to Buddy Houser for helping out this week while Johnny was under the weather. We couldn't have been open this week without you!!



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 209
2. Jordan Eber - 199
3. Bill Show - 198
4. Bill McDermott - 196
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 191

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.390664 on Yellow

And the track got a little better again this week. Even on a night that was cold enough that some of the regular krewe chose to stay close to a fire. They should have raced because the racing was plenty hot. Cliche but true. Bob hadn't been at the track for a few weeks ..... and I definitely should have put him in the second race. Nice Win! A very impressive run with new colors. The rest of the crowd was very close. Jordan and the Two Bill's battled for the runner-up spot over most of the race. When the power shut off, Jordan had just over a lap on Bill Show while Bill Mc was just a couple more back. Capt. Bob's car wasn't quite up to par and that caused him to overdrive it at times. A few months ago Bob would have been thrilled with 191. Now he knows he can do more!!


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 215
2. Joel Hastings - 211
3. Rollin Isbell - 210
4. Chad Edenfield - 204
5. Buddy Houser - 193 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.226548 on Yellow

Rick wins AGAIN!! Rick has got it going on! The car is super fast and he's driving really well. That's a tough combination to beat. Congrats on a strong win. Joel survived a little chassis damage to claim the runner-up spot but the damage was just enough to prevent him from challenging Rick. Buddy might have challenged Rick - and was battling with Joel for position when his motor filled the room with that ol' familiar aroma. I grabbed the final spot on the podium since Buddy was out and Chad had one bad heat or he might have challenged for a podium finish.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 25th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 25, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 

And ... a big Thank You to Eddie for opening up for us on Saturday while Johnny rested up one more day. 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 200
2. Jordan Eber - 195
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 182
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 172
5. John Parks - 174 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.499619 on Yellow 

JP finally slipped away from Jordan and then stretched the lead to five laps by the time the power shut off for the final time. Jordan had a very comfortable advantage over Capt. Bob as they rounded out the podium. The best race on the track was between Pinkie and Parks. John had changed cars a couple of times and would have finished ahead of Pinkie if he'd been able to do it with just one car.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 207
2. Rick Gibeault - 202
3. Eddie Stilley - 199
4. Nathan Pickett - 198
5. Mike Henry - 196
6. Rollin Isbell - 148

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.437147 on Yellow

JT was plenty fast and with the extra roll from the Evil 9, he was able to hit a pretty lofty lap total. Nicely done. Rick set TQ in the race and had a solid grip on the runner-up spot. The best race was for the final spot on the podium. This time, Eddie showed Nathan how experience gets the job done. Nathan was able to hold off Mike Henry's charge from the back as they rounded out the Top 5. I bent the car. Again.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 226
2. Mike Henry - 221
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 206
4. Nathan Pickett - 197
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 187
6. Rick Gibeault - 56 (DNF - Guide)

*Fast Lap* - James "JP" Snyder - 3.945798 on Orange

It would have been fun to watch Rick, JP and Mike if Rick hadn't had a guide issue. Rick was flying and had a couple of lap lead after two heats when his guide flag was sheared off in an under-bridge accident. That allowed JP to win his second race of the night. Mike Henry stayed very close for most of the race but eventually paid the price for loaning Nathan a body. It's tough to concentrate on "your" car when there's two of them. Capt. Bob made the podium with a very strong run. Congratulations!! Nathan struggled a bit as did Pinkie in this race. 

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 29th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

Yes the weather is nasty out there but dont let that stop you. We will be in the nice climate controlled Raceway. Lets have some fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 29, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 207
2. Ryan Edenfield - 199
3. Bill McDermott - 193 + 18
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 193+ 8
5. Haley Johnson - 167

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.343630 on blue

The weather guy didn't help our turnout. With rain/sleet/snow in the forecast, some guys decided to stay home where it was warm and dry. And the rest of the speed-crazed morons, braved the elements and *Raced!!* Chad and Ryan picked up right where they left off a couple of weeks ago. Chad flexed some horsepower and took a comfortable win with Ryan taking a very secure runner-up position. The best race-within-the-race was between Bill Mc. and Capt. Bob. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill was in the Deadman and Capt Bob was just coming out of the donut. Haley is showing that he can race very well in traffic and is putting together longer green flag runs in the process. Keep it up!!


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 211 + 6
2. Rick Gibeault - 211 + 3
3. Joel Hastings - 210
4. Nathan Pickett - 206 + 5
5. Johnny Banks - 206 + 1
6. Charlie Dube - 201
7. Rollin Isbell - 163

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.172386 on Yellow

Buddy and Rick have been taking turns making the trip to Victory Lane. This week Buddy broke Rick's streak with a little help from Rick's Lexan magnets. Rick's car seemed to attract cars from everywhere in the final few heats. Joel stayed close but could only hope that Buddy and Rick would have trouble in the final heats. That meant that Joel had to settle for the final spot on the podium. The next race-within-the-race was between Nathan and Johnny. When the power shut off for the final time, Nathan was in the Dogleg and Johnny was just past the lap counter. Charlie's car was plenty fast (4.32's), but the whole field was just a tick faster so he had to be satisfied with breaking the double century mark. I missed almost two heats with a bent pan that looked like it was part of the Axis of Evil in WWII. Once I got things straight, the car was pretty quick.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 1st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 1, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 197
2. Jordan Eber - 195
3. Rick Tomlinson - 193
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 184
5. Darin Benson - 183
6. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 164 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.554604 on Yellow

This race started out looking like it was going to take forever. Rough first half of the first heat. Then everyone figured it out and it was a pretty smooth race. Johnny and Jordan took turns at the front and neither of them could really shake Rick Tomlinson. Toward the end of the race, johnny finally flexed a little horsepower muscle and slipped away from Jordan by two. And Jordan was able to hold the same advantage over Rick Tomlinson. This race also featured an excellent battle between Capt. Bob and Darin Benson. It was great to see Darin at the track again and it looked like he was shaking off the rust toward the end of the race. Hawk's car got caught up in an accident or two and that eventually led to a car change.

*Race #2*
1. Mike Henry - 203
2. John "JT" Thompson - 202
3. Nathan Pickett - 201
4. Mike Rigsby - 197
5. Rick Gibeault - 196
6. Rollin Isbell - 192

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 4.445304 on Yellow

Mike Henry, JT and Nathan slipped away from the bottom half of the field and had their own excellent race. They finished in that order, and any of them could have won. Mike kept his cool and claimed the top spot. Meanwhile, Mike Rigsby and Rick Gibeault had their own nifty race going on. When the power shut off, Mike had the advantage and Rick had to settle for closing out the Top 5.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Johnny Banks - 238
2. Mike Rigsby - 237 + 10.5
3. Mike Henry - 237 + 10.4
4. Jeff Cox - 219
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 210
6. Bill McDermott - 195

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.678875 on Green

This was another excellent race. Johnny had worked on a new chassis and it looks like he got it dialed in. But he had to work for this win because both Mikes were fast, too. In fact, while Johnny finally got a one lap lead, Mike and Mike were fighting hard for the runner-up spot. When the power shut off for the final time they were both in the Lead On. Mike Rigsby had about a car length advantage so Mike Henry had to settle for the final spot on the podium. Jeff Cox made the two-hour drive to come play on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South and found the track very fast. Jeff held off Capt. Bob by a few to take fourth while Bob had a comfortable edge over Bill Mc. I think Bill's car will be pretty good once he gets a fresh body on it.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 5th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

FLORIDA MY SERIES 2014 RACE #2. (4" NASCAR, GT-1, FCR/NCS DIRT LATE MODEL) this weekend 02/08!!

Plus our regular weekly racing at 7pm.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

GT1/LMP

FYI: There will be a Special Group F race following the My Series Race on Saturday with big prizes for the top 3. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Big Race Day Saturday 02/07/14*

My Series Race #2 of 2014


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 5, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 200 + 18
2. Jordan Eber - 200 + 10
3. Bill McDermott - 199 + 19.9
4. Bill Show - 199 + 15
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 195
6. Haley Johnson - 176

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.499892 on Black

This was a night of very close racing!! John Parks, Jordan Eber and Bill McDermott were all on the same lap ..... and .... only Parks had a lap up on Bill Show. When the power shut off for the final time, Parks was in the Deadman, Jordan was in the Lead-On and Bill Mc was on the tail-end of John's lap and was less than an inch away from the lap counter. Oh, and Bill Show was midway through The Bank in his effort to catch Bill Mc for the final spot on the podium. If all four had gotten together, Capt. Bob was certainly within striking distance. And, don't look now, but Haley is starting to put together some very solid runs and he set a personal best. 


*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 210
2. Capt. Johnny Banks - 209
3. Buddy Houser - 206
4. Chad Edenfield - 203
5. Bob "00" Lee - 202
6. Charlie Dube - 201

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.280467 on Blue

Once again, I've proven the old adage about blind squirrels finding acorns. Johnny and Johnny were both very fast and took turns at the point and a lap or two on me when I drove a lousy heat. Then Buddy's motor springs began to give up and Johnny ran into a little trouble. For once, I avoided some of the mayhem and slipped away to take the Win. Chad, "00", and Charlie had a great battle of their own going for the fourth position. Chad was just a little quicker when he needed to be and grabbed the spot. And, Bob was able to hold off Charlie to round out the field.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 8th at 8:00am …… My Series Race #2*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 12, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill Show - 197
2. Ryan Edenfield - 195
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 194
4. John Parks - 191
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 176
6. Haley Johnson - 171

*Fast Lap* – Ryan Edenfield - 4.500007 on Blue

I had to work late on Wednesday so I missed all but the final heat of this race. Looks like it was a good one. Congratulations to Bill Show for making the trip to Victory Lane. And, to Ryan and Capt. Bob for joining him on the podium. It was great to see Bullfrog at the track. I hope your schedule will let you make it more often.


*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 212
2. Nathan Pickett - 209 + 19.3
3. Charlie Dube - 209 + 19.29
4. Bob "00" Lee - 204
5. Rollin Isbell - 199
6. Chad Edenfield - 195
7. Bill McDermott - 193

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.226412 on Black

The track was just cleaned on Monday ..... and it was really fast. Hope we can repeat the success when we clean it again next month. Joel found the track very much to his liking and slipped away from the field to take the Win. The best race on the track was between Charlie and Nathan. Nathan was faster and Charlie was more consistent. It was fun to watch them run side-by-side the last few heats --- and literally side-by-side in the final heat. When the power shut off for the final time, Nathan's car de-slotted and bounced off of Charlie's car .... and came to a stop ahead of Charlie by maybe a fender. Bob Lee was just a few back while Chad and Bill Mc struggled with the handling a little.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 15th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 15, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Tomlinson - 187
2. Wesley "The Deuce" Dean, II - 182
3. John Parks - 178
4. Haley Johnson - 171

*Fast Lap* – The Deuce - 4.563000 on Yellow

I was out of town this weekend celebrating my Mom's 93rd birthday. Great to see that The Deuce was at the track. I hope I get to see him while he's in town.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 204
2. Rick Gibeault - 199
3. Jordan Eber - 189
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 188
5. Wesley Dean, Sr. - 176
6. Mike Rigsby - 26

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.445195 on Yellow

JT obviously likes the way the track turned out. Nice run. I would have enjoyed getting to race with Wes. It's been too long.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Capt. Bob Calfee - 211
2. Wesley "The Deuce" Dean, II - 202
3. Haley Johnson - 201
4. Stone Gibeault - 188

*Fast Lap* - The Deuce - 3.679410 on Blue

Congratulations to Capt. Bob for picking up the Win!!


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 19th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP

I think this will be the 1st Wed night in a month that its not raining. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Saturday Night Is Alright For _Racing_!!!

Tonight (2/22) it's NASCAR, GTP and FCR Dirt Late Model


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 19, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 207
2. Bob "00" Lee - 206
3. Bill McDermott - 195
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 193
5. Ed Hoffman - 191
6. Haley Johnson - 176

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.335496 on Black

There were lots of fast guys in the room this week and that always makes setting the races a bit tricky. Still, we had good, close racing. Jordan Eber was his normal cool, calm self as he took the Win over Bob Lee. Both of these guys would have challenged for the podium in the next race. Bill Mc. claimed the final spot on the podium by less than two full laps over Capt. Bob ---- who gets better every time out!! Ed Hoffman was in town on business again and worked in a trip to the track. It's always good to see Ed. He's a good racer and a Gators fan. Haley also continues to improve. It wasn't too long ago that his lap total would have competed for a spot on the podium.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 213
2. Joel Hastings - 212
3. Charlie Dube - 209
4. Buddy Houser - 208
5. Rollin Isbell - 205
6. Johnny Banks - 204
7. Rick Gibeault - 201

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.226580 on Yellow

The track is fast. Combine a good racing surface with some really good racers, and you get close racing. Nathan has been knocking on the door for a Wednesday night victory and finally saw the stars align. The Georgia Flash held off Joel at the end who had no choice but to press and that led to a couple of unscheduled de-slots. Charlie matched his lap total from a week ago and grabbed the final spot in the process. Buddy wasn't quite as quick as he has been in recent weeks .... but he was fast enough to stay ahead of me. Banks was on the charge late but couldn't quite overcome some damage from earlier in the race. Same thing for Rick. He had a rough heat early and couldn't recover in a field of very fast cars.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 22nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 22, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 197
2. Charlie Dube - 196
3. Rick Tomlinson - 189
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 184
6. Johnny Banks - 178
7. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 171

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.554943 on Yellow

More good close racing for the Win. Charlie led most of the early heats with Jordan staying within striking distance. Shortly past halfway, they were on the same lap. Then Jordan finally slipped away for the Win. And they weren't the only ones battling for position. Rick Tomlinson and Capt. Bob both wanted the final spot on the podium with The Magic Man from Lawtey finally gaining the advantage. And that left Johnny and Pinky to battle. Both had to spend some repair time and Johnny finally got his car working just a little better. Good Racing!

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles - 205 + 19
2. John "JT" Thompson - 205 + 9
3. Nathan Pickett - 201
4. Mike Henry - 200
5. Rollin Isbell - 191
6. Rick Gibeault - 124 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 4.437539 on Orange

Apparently ..... Eddie Broyles has one of those magic slots in his box where cars get faster. In fact, his car was strong enough that he loaned JT a car to race ..... though we're pretty sure it didn't really turn a 4.17 which was actually my rider. JT chased hard but couldn't quite catch The Doctor of Speed. Nathan joined most of the field in the 4.49's but had a few too many "offs" to compete for the Win. The same was true for Mike Henry who eventually had to change pans after being involved in a wreck or two not of his doing. Rick G and I both had some troubles that left us out of the running.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 229
2. Charlie Dube - 224
3. Johnny Banks - 213
4. Nathan Pickett - 210
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 207
6. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 194

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.898436 on Green

Mike Henry bounced back from a rough NASCAR race to take a fairly convincing Win in GTP. Not that Charlie was willing to concede anything. Charlie was plenty quick as well which explains why the two of them ran away from the rest of the field. Banks captured the final spot on the podium by three of Nathan who had the same advantage over Capt. Bob. Pinky had a little motor issue mid-race that knocked him off of the pace, but the car picked back up nicely toward the end.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 26th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!
Fastest Night of the week!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 26, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 207
2. Chad Edenfield - 199 + 17
3. Bill Show - 199 + 7
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 192
5. John Parks - 189
6. Bill McDermott - 185
7. Haley Johnson - 174

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.273143 on Yellow

Well .... Bob stunk up the show. He's just crazy fast!! Congratulations on a very solid Win. Good thing that the race for second was excellent! Chad and Bill Show battled throughout the race for position. When the power shut off for the final time, Chad was coming up to the Dead Man and Bill was in the Doughnut. Capt. Bob ran fourth but fought some handling problems that kept him off of the podium. John rounded out the podium and looked real racy at times while Bill Mc decided to save the ride for another night. Haley is turning laps that would have put him on the podium a couple of years ago and is steadily catching up to the guys that have been at this for "a while."


*Race #2*
1. Charlie Dube - 214 + 7.4
2. Rollin Isbell - 214 + 7.3
3. Bob "00" Lee - 212
4. Buddy Houser - 210
5. Joel Hastings - 208
6. Jordan Eber - 204 + 19
7. Johnny Banks - 204 + 14

*Fast Lap* - Bob "00" Lee - 4.226341 on Yellow

Charlie drove an excellent race with a very, very fast car. That's how you Win!! I chased as hard as I could but came up a few seconds -- and about two car lengths -- short. Sometimes second isn't too shabby. Bob transferred from the first race and showed that he absolutely belonged in the second race by turning the TQ lap of the entire evening. Bob was on the lead lap through most of the final heat before an unscheduled deslot dropped him back to third. Buddy and Joel battled for position as well for most of the race with Buddy maintaining about a two-lap advantage when the power shut off. The racing wasn't just at the top of the field .... Jordan and Johnny had an excellent battle for sixth. When the power shut off for the final time, Jordan was just coming up to the lap counter and Johnny was just entering the Bank. Good racing throughout the field.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 1st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 1, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Joel Hastings - 198
2. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson - 197
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 187
4. John Parks - 180 + 16
5. Haley Johnson - 172 + 10
6. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 172 + 1
7. Darin "Shake" Benson - 180 + 7 DQ - Changed Cars
8. Michael Harris - 142 - DQ Changed Cars

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.515460 on Black

So ...... Joel showed up for a Saturday night of racing and made the trip to Victory Lane. As it turned out, that's what it took to spoil Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson's "Personal Best" run. Congratulations to both of y'all. Capt. Bob captured the final spot on the podium with another strong run. Parks captured the fourth spot with a strong race. The next excellent race-within-the-race was between Haley and Pinky. When the power shut off for the final time, Haley was in the Lead-On and Pinky had just crossed the lap counter. Darin fell just off of the pace and decided to turn it into a "test-n-tune" and took the DQ. As did Michael Harris who has recently moved from New Hampshire to Gainesville and brought his slot cars with him. 

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 206
2. Nathan Pickett - 205
3. Rollin Isbell - 204
4. Rick Gibeault - 195
5. Mike Rigsby - 190
6. Mike Henry - 186 - DNF
7. Johnny Banks - 136 - DNF
8. Jordan Eber - 45 - DNF

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.436826 on Black

These guys are fast! JT once again made the trip to Victory Lane but had to hold off Nathan in a good battle. It all came down to who came off or got caught up in an accident at the wrong time. I found my way to the podium but never really challenged either of the leaders. Rick had the fastest of the fast cars (five of the eight cars were in the mid-low 4.4's) but got caught up in too many incidents and accidents and voluntarily put the car in time out for a couple of laps. Mike Rigsby suffered a damaged leadwire clip and was plenty fast when he made it back to the track. Mike Henry was running for a podium position when he got caught up in an accident that left his chassis a bit twisted and put the car back in the hauler. As did Banks whose car came to a stop at a very inopportune time as my car bounced off of it in Area 51. Jordan's car wasn't its usual rocket ship self and he decided to call it a night early.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Joel Hastings - 234
2. Johnny Banks - 231 + 18
3. John "JT" Thompson - 231 + 10
4. Mike Henry - 229
5. Nathan Pickett - 225
6. Capt. Bob Calfee - 203
7. Haley Johnson - 188
8. Rollin Isbell - 17

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.569710 on Green

Banks' car is fast. Really fast. Fast enough that he built up at least a four-lap lead at one point. Then he had a couple of rough heats - purple and black - and that was all Joel needed to claim his second victory of the night. That left Johnny to try to hold off JT. When the power shut off for the final time, Johnny was in the Dead Man and JT was in Lead On. Mike Henry found himself in a rare spot in this class --- off of the podium but he was fast enough to stay ahead of The Georgia Flash. Capt. Bob and Haley both fought some handling issues. And on a night without too many turn marshals, that was a bad combination. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 5th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Heck of a race night.... good crowd and close racing in both races. :thumbsup: 
Welcome back Tom good to see you. It didnot take but a heat or two and you were right back running at the front.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 5, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 204 + 10
2. Chad Edenfield - 204 + 3
3. Bill McDermott - 200
4. Ryan Edenfield - 198
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 181
6. Haley Johnson - 174
7. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 133
8. Mike Latronico, Jr. - 131

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.382838 on Yellow

There was plenty of speed to go around on a night when we welcomed back some familiar faces. It does make it challenging to split the racers into groups without taking time to qualify. In the end, it all seemed to work out about right. Jordan had a very strong run and avoided the mayhem but he still had to find a way to outrun Chad. Their cars were pretty evenly matched so it came down to who slipped up and who didn't. When the power shut off, Jordan was approaching the lap counter and Chad was just starting down the lower straight. With that settled, the attention turned to Bill Mc and Ryan's race for the final spot on the podium. Bill Mc finally gained a lap or so advantage and wouldn't give it back. Capt. Bob has been turning in very solid runs, but something wasn't quite right with the car last week. Bob had better keep his finger on the trigger because Haley is working on his race program and getting better each week. It was outstanding to see Mike Sr, and Mike Jr. at the track. They dusted off the equipment and had an excellent race-within-the race with Sr. finally gaining the advantage. Hope to see y'all more often.


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 214
2. Joel Hastings - 211 + 7
3. Bob "00" Lee - 211 + 6
4. Charlie Dube - 209
5. Nathan Pickett - 208 + 15
6. Rollin Isbell - 208 + 3
7. Buddy Houser - 207
8. Tom Marlowe - 206
9. Johnny Banks - 204

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.227163 on Red

Now you see the dilemma. It's hard to leave any of these racers in the first race and we could have brought a few of those guys into this race. Congratulations to Rick for showing the field how to Win - and by a reasonably comfortable margin - when you don't have the fastest car on the track. Not that 4.32 is slow. But of course, there was great racing throughout the field. The best race was for the runner-up position. In the end, Joel was midway through the doughnut and Bob was under (or coming out of??) the bridge. The next race-within-the-race was for fourth by most of the rest of the field. Charlie earned the spot with Nathan on the tail-end of his lap and I was on the same lap as Nathan. Buddy was just another lap back and stayed just ahead of Tom -- in his first race back. _Welcome Back!!_ Johnny fought a handling issue that cost him too many laps --- but the car is wicked fast.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 8th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 8, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 197
2. Johnny Banks - 193
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 187
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 177

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.608578 on Black

The weather had been pretty lousy all week so when the sun finally came out on Saturday it meant that some people had other plans than racing. The guys that did make had a lot of fun and good racing. Jordan led wire to wire and took a relatively easy win. Johnny gave chase but a couple of offs meant that he had to first track down Capt. Bob. He moved ahead of Bob but couldn't catch Jordan. Strong run for Pinky getting his NASCAR sorted out.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 210
2. Nathan Pickett - 205
3. Rick Gibeault - 203
4. Rollin Isbell - 202
5. Eddie Broyles - 188

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.328219 on Orange

Well .... we've suspected that eventually someone would get a "freak" Evil 9 that could upset the balance of power. And when you put an exceptionally strong Evil 9 in the hands of a very good racer like JT, then it could get interesting. JT's car was in a class all to its own as he turned enough laps that he would have shattered the Track Record if we had a full field. The rest of us were pretty close. Nathan had a strong run and would have won most weeks, but this time he had to settle for runner -up. Rick G. had an up and down race but was strong enough to claim the final spot on the podium. I had to settle for fourth and Eddie had to settle for a test-n-tune.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Rick Gibeault - 224
2. Eddie Broyles - 223
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 203
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 200

*Fast Lap* - Eddie Broyles - 4.007633 on Yellow

The small crowd didn't mean we didn't have good racing. Rick grabbed the lead and showed that there are nights when a S16D is all you need. But that didn't mean that Eddie gave up. Eddie gave chase but came up just a lap short. And while they were battling for the lead, Capt Bob and Pinky had their own battle going on. Bob finally gained the advantage but not after many, many heats. Certainly one of the best races that Pinky has run in a long time.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 12th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track Cleaning tonight at 7:00 free track card for anyone who helps out. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 12, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 211
2. Jordan Eber - 203
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 199
4. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 139

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.335960 on Black

Looks like Daylight Savings Time and Bike Week took it's toll on our car count. But it sure didn't stop folks from having fun!! Chad's car absolutely loved the freshly cleaned track. He slipped away from the field and would not be caught. Congratulations on a strong Win!! Jordan broke the Double Century mark as well and dipped into the 4.3's on his way to the Runner-Up spot. Capt. Bob just missed getting to the "DC" mark but showed that he absolutely knows what to do with a fast car. It was great to see Mike make it back a second week. It's always fun to watch guys who just plain enjoy racing.


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 212
2. Buddy Houser - 209 + 10
3. Johnny Banks - 209 + 9
4. Nathan Pickett - 207
5. Rollin Isbell - 100 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.280627 on Orange

The track was just cleaned on Monday ..... and it was really fast again this month. We might have stumbled on to something. Rick made it Two in a row with a fairly convincing win. Everyone was capable of turning the same lap times, so it all came down to who kept their car in the slot and out of trouble. Buddy edged Johnny by less than a full section as they claimed the final spots on the podium. Nathan bobbled a time or two too many to contend for the Win and I had a bend issue that sent the car to the box early.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 15th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, Group F and 4.5" FCR DLM*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 15, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Joel Hastings - 196
2. Rick "Magic Man" Tomlinson - 191
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 188 + 10
4. Darin "El Diablo" Benson - 188 + 6
5. Shawn Woolery - 177
6. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 170
7. Bill McDermott - 143 
8. John Parks - 59 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.609774 on Black

The crowd came in a little late, but once they began arriving; they kept coming. Thank you, very much for your support. Joel made it back from Bike Week and ran strong to finally slip away to a comfortable Win. A handful of people told me that they set personal bests ... Joel might have been one of them. Rick kept the pressure on for most of the race and drove well. Dixie Speed Shop has a little project in mind to step up his game a little more!! The best race on the track was for the final spot on the podium. Darin's car began to fade just a bit late in the race at the same time that Capt. Bob was making a charge. When the power shut off for the final time, Capt Bob was in the Lead On and Darin was in the Dog Leg. That meant that Bob was on the podium and Darin will have to wait till next time. Shawn made it back to the track after spending considerable time helping restore power to the people up North. He shook off the cold and the rust pretty quick as he set a personal best with his NASCAR. Pinky said he was just glad that he didn't get launched this week and was pleased with his car. Bill debuted a new body but couldn't find the Lexan magnet switch. Add in a bad gear or two and a motor that got knocked out and you realize that the near-full moon bit him bad. But not as bad as it bit John Parks. Early in Heat 3, John hit a de-slotted car and broke his axle. Then Capt. Bob hit John's car and sent it spinning from under the bridge to halfway through the doughnut. It took us - and Tom's eagle eye - a heat or two to find that the missing tire and axle was a good 15 feet away from the track. Definitely one for the highlight reel.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 208 *New Track Record**
2. Nathan Pickett - 202
3. James "JP" Snyder - 201
4. Rollin Isbell - 199
5. Tom Marlowe - 194
6. Joel Hastings - 192
7. Johnny Banks - 162 
8. Mike Henry - 121 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.391116 on Orange

JT obviously likes the way the track turned out again this month as he set a New Track Record for the NASCAR class. JT showed that his Evil 9 was up to one more very, very strong run and admitted that the Evil 9 motor is probably too fast for the other legal motors in the class. It's definitely faster than the FLA16D or Falcon 7 options. Really a shame because he missed a very good race. Nathan out-dueled JP for the runner-up position by less than a full lap to completely mimic the outcome of last month's My Series podium. I have no complaints with my run and just missed the DC mark in the Dead Man. The World's Fastest Tom is quickly shaking off the rust and seemed to get stronger and stronger as the race went on. Joel took the move up and found the field a little more competitive and couldn't quite replicate his run from the first race. Johnny had to make a couple of trips to the pits for repairs as did Mike who finally retired. Real shame for Mike ..... he was running toward a podium finish before trouble set in.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
*Race #1*
1. Shawn Woolery - 227
2. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 197
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 184

*Fast Lap* - Shawn Woolery - 3.733957 on Orange

Congratulations to Shawn Woolery for making the trip to Victory Lane and set his second personal best of the night. Shawn's car is really fast. I was in this race and had nothing for Shawn's horsepower. Pinky and Capt. Bob stayed close for awhile but eventually had enough problems that they fell off of the pace.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 244
2. Mike Henry - 242
3. Tom Marlowe - 241 + 18
4. Johnny Banks - 241 + 7
5. Rollin Isbell - 235 _Raced in the first race_
6. Joel Hastings - 220

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.679187 on Green

Did I mention that the track was pretty fast??? JT made his second trip of the night to Victory Lane and set a personal best for the class in the process. Mike, Tom and Johnny had a heckuva race. Mike also set a personal best but came up just a little short of JT's total. And, he had to hold-off Tom and Johnny in the closing heats. Tom had a rough heat on Black in Heat 2 and then put on a charge through the field. When the power shut off for the final time, Tom was on the same lap as Mike and had track position over Johnny. And that took some doing, because Johnny's car is wicked fast. I ran in the first race to even out the turn marshalling and had nothing for the guys in this race. Joel's car was really strong the last time he was at the track but the car slowed when he needed it the most.


*4.5" FCR Dirt Late Model*
_Parma 4.5" FCR chassis, Parma Sealed Super 16D, Parma Dirt Late Model body._
1. Nathan Pickett - 161 + 11
2. James "JP" Snyder - 161 + 6
3. Mike Henry - 146
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 124

*Fast Lap* - James "JP" Snyder - 5.538378 on Blue

We finally got four of these cars in the room on the same night .... so we raced them!! Nathan and JP put on a heckuva show! They ran together on the track for most of the race and swapped the lead back and forth. Finally late in the race, Nathan used the "chrome horn" to move JP out of the way and then built a two lap lead. JP charged back - and set Fast Lap in the process - and got to within just a few sections of the leader. Mike Henry's car is also very fast and joined Nathan and JP in the 5.53's but had too many "offs" to compete for the Win. Pinky just got his car. Brand new. Very little prep. No track time. And he got better and better every heat.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 19th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 19, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 204
2.  Bill Show - 201
3. Capt. Bob Calfee - 200
4. Bill McDermott - 194
5. John Parks - 191
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 140

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.343132 on Red

Another night of good, fast, close racing! Jordan finally slipped away from Bill Show and Capt. Bob to take the Top Spot on the podium. Congratulations on another Win!! The battle for the runner -up spot was a good one. Bill Show had to work hard to fend off the constantly improving Cap'n Bob Calfee to claim the Runner-Up spot. The Good Captain set a Personal Best and hit the Double Century mark for the first time. Very strong run!! Bill Mc. and John stayed close to each other throughout the race, but Bill was able to build a three lap lead toward the end of the event. Mike Sr. was racing solo this week and delivered a couple of new boxes for the raceway to sell. Thanks!!


*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 213
2. Joel Hastings - 212
3. Chad Edenfield - 210
4. John "JT" Thompson - 209
5. Charlie Dube - 208
6. Johnny Banks - 193

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.218356 on Yellow

The whole field stayed close enough that the lead changed hands a number of times with a number of different leaders. It all came down to who slipped at the wrong time. I was able to put together a couple of good heats and was finally able to slip away from Joel and Chad. Joel's car is always quick and it seems to have settled into a very fast groove the past couple of weeks. And Chad's car has absolutely come alive!! JT led early in the race by doing what he has done so many times --- staying on the track. But he didn't quite have the speed that he needed to stay ahead of Chad. Charlie has a car that is headed for rarified air _(ask him about JP's practice laps on Saturday_) but he had to deal with some very twisted braid early in the race and couldn't quite recover. Banks had to spend some time in the pits making repairs to race-related damage. There's always next week!



*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 22nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 22, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 198
2. Cap'n Bob Calfee - 189
3. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 182
4. John Parks - 179
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 167
6. Nicholas Thoroman - 148

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.608737 on Blue

Charlie bounced back from a rough outing on Wednesday to claim his first of two victories on Saturday in the first NASCAR race. And he did it going away! Cap'n Bob stayed close for the first couple of heats, but then Charlie began to slowly slip away from the field. Bob was hoping to hit the 190 mark but came up just a few sections short with an excellent run. Pinky had a new body and got up on the wheel to run one of his best races in a long time. Congratulations on the podium finish!! Parks might not have selected the right victim as he seemed to be down on horsepower just a bit. Hawk had jut the opposite situation .... plenty of horsepower ..... but Steve couldn't quite shake off the rust after missing the past few weeks. Speaking of missing .... holy smokes ..... Nicholas has grown a foot or more since the last time I saw him at the track!! He did a real nice job of staying out of trouble while he relearned the track. 

*Race #2*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 202
2. Rick Gibeault - 199
3. Rollin Isbell - 197
4. Johnny Banks - 173
5. Tom Marlowe - 136 (DNF)
6. Eddie Broyles - 186 DQ - Changed Cars

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.444692 on Yellow

Well, it is the month of March when we recognize St. Patrick's Day. And, JP must have had just enough of The Luck O' The Irish going for him to miss the mayhem and take the Win.  Of course, it didn't hurt that he had Fast Eddie tune the car just before the race. Oh, and he can drive the wheels off of a good car. And, he has a very good car. The rest of the field just didn't have the same luck. Tom withdrew with a car that was very close to the leader(s) but wasn't fast enough to come back from any unscheduled pit stops. Eddie Broyles' car chomped a gear which led him to changing cars and then he saw that car slow dramatically. Banks was fast but got bent and couldn't quite recapture the magic. So, that left Rick and I to chase JP. But neither of us would keep the car on long enough to make a solid charge.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube - 227
2. Johnny Banks - 225
3. Eddie Broyles - 222
4. Cap'n Bob Calfee - 203
5. Rick Gibeault - 197
6. Rollin Isbell - 190
7. James "JP" Snyder - 65 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 3.945217 on Orange

Charlie made it to Victory Lane for a second time on the night with a very good race as he held off Johnny and Eddie. Congratulations to all of the podium finishers. Cap'n Bob is getting more and more comfortable with this class and was turning laps with the leaders late in the race. Rick and I both suffered some race damage that required some time in the pits while JP couldn't repeat his NASCAR performance and called it a night early.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 26th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 26, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 209
2. Cap'n Bob Calfee - 199
3. Johnny Banks - 197
4. Shawn Woolery - 185
5. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 143

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.335698 on White

Jordan slipped away from the field and was able to put the car on cruise control on his way to a 10 lap Win. Congratulations!! Cap'n B.O.B. was hoping to back-up his double century performance from last week but came up just a lap short. Still, that's an impressive run and shows amazing growth from just a few months back. Johnny volunteered to run in the first race to even out the field since a couple of guys had to work late. So, he grabbed a car that he's still trying to get up to speed. He found out that he needed more car to challenge Jordan. Shawn also just keeps getting better and is now turning laps that would have easily competed for the win in this group not too long ago. Mike bettered his lap total from a week ago and brought another box or two from Ancient City Slot Boxes to sell at the track.


*Race #2*
1. Joel Hastings - 214
2. Bob "00" Lee - 213 + 3.5
3. Rollin Isbell - 213 + 3.1
4. Charlie Dube - 212 + 18
5. Rick Gibeault - 212 + 8
6. John "JT" Thompson - 209
7. Buddy Houser - 99 (DNF / DQ Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.226316 on Yellow

Joel just plain out-drove the rest of the field to take a well-earned Victory. I believe I heard Joel say that he only came off one time. That's how you win when you don't have the fastest car on the track ---- not that his car is slow because it's pretty dang fast. I think just about everyone in the field took a turn at the lead. But the best race was for the runner-up spot. Four of us were on the same lap at the end of the race. Bob finished about three feet in front of me to grab the runner-up spot and, like a lot of racers, I'd like to have the first heat back when I only turned 24 laps. Reality is that Bob was just a bit too fast for me to track down. Charlie and Rick ran on the same lap most of the race and I think each took a turn at the front. When the power shut off for the final time, Charlie was in the Dead Man (just a few sections behind Bob and me) and Rick was midway through the doughnut. JT's car finally showed signs of life midway through the race but he'd lost too many laps up to that point. On the other hand, Buddy's car just didn't want to come up to speed. At least not like it has been. So, when the backup car wasn't much better, he decided to live to race another day and head home for some much needed rest.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 29th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 29, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 195
2. Darin Benson - 191
3. Rick Tomlinson - 182
4. Joel Hastings - 167
5. Shawn Woolery - 179 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.562003 on Blue

A smallish turnout didn't mean there wasn't good racing. Johnny grabbed a nice win by holding off Darin down the stretch. And, I think that Darin was just happy that he finished ahead of his riding partner, Rick Tomlinson. Rick had his own race going on with Shawn and was able to hold him off though it didn't really matter since Shawn finished the race with one of Rick Gibeault's cars. Joel tried a new body. 

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 205
2. Rick Gibeault - 202 + 17
3. Rollin Isbell - 202 + 16
4. Nathan Pickett - 194
5. Johnny Banks - 186 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.391514 on Orange

JT ran the only Evil 9 in the field and combined that with a clean run to take a nice win. Rick had a firm hold on the runner-up spot and then almost gave it away when he stopped his car at the driver's stand to keep from chasing his car down. My car got close - less than a full section away - but didn't have the coast to slip by for the position. Nathan was missing his crew chief and couldn't quite find the rhythm. Combine that with too many off-track excursions, and it's easy to miss the podium as well. Johnny took the move-up and was running for the lead before getting bent. 


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
*Crazy Lanes*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 246
2. Rick Gibeault - 242 + 15
3. Johnny Banks - 242 + 13
4. Joel Hastings - 237 + 17
5. Rollin Isbell - 237 + 14
6. Nathan Pickett - 233
7. Shawn Woolery - 225

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.616539 on Orange

Well ..... we started the night with nine racers and two of them had to make a long drive home. So the rest of us raced Group F's --- Crazy Lanes Style! JT is tough enough to race against with a full field, but he's really tough to beat when there's no side-by-side racing. And that resulted in a very impressive lap total regardless of the format. Great race between Rick and Johnny for the other two spots on the podium. In the end, Rick was midway through the Bank and Johnny was almost to the Bank. Joel and I also had a nice close race -- though we didn't know it. Joel finished his race in front of the driver's stand and my car came to rest just entering the Bank as we rounded out the Top 5. Nathan had the second fastest car on the track but had too many offs to compete for the Win. And, Shawn nearly duplicated his lap total from two weeks ago and turned enough laps to compete for the win a lot of nights. Good racing!



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 2nd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_Today is Saturday and that means it's Race Night!!!_

NASCAR and GTP racing on _The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!!_

Racing starts at 7:00pm.


We'll have the Florida - UConn game on the TV so Come out and race and bring a friend!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 2, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 188
2. Bill McDermott - 181
3. Haley Johnson - 173
4. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 140

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.500530 on Black

A light Spring Fever turnout didn't mean the racing wasn't good. John Parks got up on the wheel and slipped away from the field by running steady and keeping the car on the track. Bill McDermott had the fastest lap of the race but couldn't catch a break --- or John --- and had to settle for Runner-Up. Haley was hoping Bill would slip another time or two and had the second fastest lap of the race in claiming the final spot on the podium.


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 215
2. Rollin Isbell - 213 + 16
3. Charlie Dube - 213 + 11
4. Rick Gibeault - 211
5. Bob "00" Lee - 200
6. Johnny Banks - 197

*Fast Lap* - Bob "00" Lee - 4.226324 on Black

Another group of fast cars and another close race. Buddy fought back from a less-than-spectacular race a week ago to claim the Win by almost two full laps. It's amazing what a little Banks Power can do in a straightened out chassis. Charlie, Rick and I kept the pressure on Buddy for most of the race. My car stuttered once and that was all Buddy needed to pull away. Charlie and Rick then kept the pressure on Buddy before they both encountered some problems late in the race. That let me slip by them for Second and Charlie deserved a better finish than Third. Bob "00" Lee struggled with the handling most of the race. Then got everything sorted out and pulled the trigger in the final heat to get to 200 and set the fastest lap of the race in the process. Banks struggled a bit and couldn't quite find the combination of handling and power to challenge the leader.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 5th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR, GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 5, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 185 + 18
2. Johnny Banks - 185 + 17
3. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 176
4. Stephen "Hawk" Thoroman - 170
5. Ken Blackmere - 157

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.780672 on Blue

Capt. B.O.B. took the lead in the first heat and never looked back. Well ... actually .... he started looking over his shoulder as Johnny was making a charge. It's a fine line between driving to stay on and driving to win the race. Bob had wisely built enough of a lead that he was able to cruise to Victory Lane and Banks had to settle for seconds. Pinky drove as good of a race as I've seen him drive in a long time. He's always been one of the best at looking ahead on the track and that served him well on his way to a Podium Finish. Hawk's car might have trouble with a close inspection - which it WILL get - but it was fast enough to claim fourth. Ken Blackmere found us just a couple of weeks ago and has been putting in some practice time. It's paid off as he had a very, very good first outing. Congratulations!!

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 206
2. Nathan Pickett - 200
3. Charlie Dube - 195
4. Rollin Isbell - 192
5. John "JT" Thompson - 129

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.444780 on Blue

The World's Fastest Tom showed that he still knows exactly what to do with a fast car --- drive to the front! I've been wanting to see how the relatively new JK Hawk Retro motor would hold up against the FLA16D's and the Evil 9 and asked Tom to be the guinea pig. The answer is --- quite well. The lap times are quite similar to the FLA16D. The Retro does it with a slight weight advantage and handling and the FLA16D does it with horsepower. The Evil 9 probably has a slight advantage over the other two as it has both. Still ..... it takes a driver to put the car in Victory Lane! Nathan gave chase and stayed close until he had to limp through a heat with a bent pan. He was still able to hold on comfortably for Second while Charlie grabbed the final spot on the podium with a very strong run. I drove a really lousy race with a pretty good car and JT struggled with his now-repaired controller that felt nothing like it did two weeks ago 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 228
2. Nathan Pickett - 227
3. Charlie Dube - 219
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
5. Rollin Isbell - 177 (DQ - Changed Bodies)

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 3.897933 on Yellow

JT kept fiddling with the settings on his controller and finally got it back to being pretty close to what it was before the repair. Or at least close enough that he was able to bounce back and take the Win in GTP. Nathan borrowed a car from Charlie and gave JT a fit most of the race -- and outran the car owner in the process. Ah ---- the reflexes of youth!! Capt'n Bob got over the double century mark and had some good runs in the process. I got bent. Funky bent. The car was pretty good once I got to get out and play a little with a JK Peugeot body.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 9th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It's time to clean the track.

Monday, April 7th at 7:00pm

Naptha and rags provided.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Big thanks to Capt'n Bob and Buddy for helping clean The Fastest Hillclimb in the South


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks for letting me try the motor Rollin, Don't know if I got a fast one or slow one. It did not set the world on fire down the straights, but very good brakes, great midrange punch & coasts almost like a Falcon. Very easy & fun to drive.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 9, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 196
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 194 + 7
3. Bill Show - 194 + 6
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 187
5. Haley Johnson - 177
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 117
7. John Parks - 183 (DQ - Change Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Bill Show - 4.390627 on Orange

Ryan started the night off on the right foot for The Edenfield Racing Team with a very competitive Win. He didn't lead wire-to-wire, but led when it counted and that's all that matters. The race for second was excellent. Capt'n Bob fell back a little early in the race and then put on a late charge. And by the time the power shut off for the final time, Bob was a section ahead of Bill Show to claim the Runner-Up spot. Bullfrog's car was very fast early and he took a turn at the point. Late in the going, he ran into some issues and fell back just a bit in fourth. Parks had a good run with a couple of different cars but couldn't match the success he had the week before. The practice time is definitely paying off for Haley as he's looking very racy these days. Now he just needs to fight off the "squirrels." Mike's car was bent. Very bent. I don't know how it got around the track at all.


*Race #2*
1. Chad Edenfield - 215
2. Charlie Dube - 214
3. Buddy Houser - 211
4. Joel Hastings - 209
5. Jordan Eber - 208
6. Rollin Isbell - 180
7. Nathan Pickett - 156 DNF

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 4.272948 on Green

The track was just cleaned on Monday ..... and it was really fast. Okay, that's the same thing that I said last month. We might just have this figured out. Everyone seemed to like the track. Chad LOVED the track. Not only did Chad Win the race .... he set a personal best in the process. Great run!!! Charlie didn't just roll over and play dead for Chad. Charlie kept the pressure on and was hoping that Chad would bobble at the wrong time. Not to be. It was definitely Chad's night. Buddy stayed close to the leaders but had a couple of off's that put him in position to defend his spot on the podium instead of challenging for the lead. And, there was a great race between Joel and Jordan for fourth. Joel finally grabbed the spot but Jordan was on the tail-end of his lap. Nathan and I each had some trouble that dropped us out of contention.



*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 12th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 12, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7 or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 182
2. John Parks - 179
3. Johnny Banks - 166
4. Ken Blackmere - 161

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.655805 on Red

I gotta tell you .... I'm very proud of Pinky for finding his way back to Victory Lane. There was a time when that wouldn't surprise anyone because Pinky was in the A Main more weeks than not back at *J & G Speedway*. But he's overcome a number of challenges and ran an excellent race to take the Win. Don't for a minute think that anyone was willing to just give Pinky the Win. Parks ran him hard and kept the pressure on right up to the end. And, while Johnny had an issue with his car early in the race, it didn't stop Johnny from leaning on Pinky every chance he got. Ken did exactly what good racers do --- he's taking his time to learn the track. Coming in to get practice time when he can and upgrading his equipment as he can. He's going to be just fine.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 203
2. Jordan Eber - 198 + 10
3. Rollin Isbell - 181
4. Nathan Pickett - 198 + 15

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.445751 on Orange

Tom continued our experiment with the JK Hawk Retro and once again took the car to Victory Lane. Nice Work and it wasn't always easy. Nathan led early in the race and it looked like his rough day at the My Series race earlier in the day was going to be vindicated. Nope. The Evil 9 that he had already used earlier in the day gave up in heat 6 and he had to switch cars to finish the race. That was the only way he was going to compete with Jordan whose car was getting better and better as the race went along. Looks like I need to spend some time in the motor room.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
No Race

*Fast Lap* - 




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 16th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## TOM MAR

Not to mention Pinky pulled his car off to straighten the chassis under green. :thumbsup:

Good Job Pinky :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Not to mention Pinky pulled his car off to straighten the chassis under green. :thumbsup:
> 
> Good Job Pinky :wave:


I'd forgotten about that. Thanks for filling in the gaps of my ..... what's the word????? ....... memory.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 16, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill Show - 199
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 197
3. Shawn Woolery - 193
4. John Parks - 188
5. Haley Johnson - 181
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 150

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.499461 on Yellow

Good close racing always makes it a fun night. Bill Show drove an excellent race and did a nice job of staying cool under pressure as Captain Bob tried to run him down. And there was plenty of pressure as Captain Bob had worked his way onto the lead lap in the final heat before a slip-up cost him a chance at the lead. Shawn set a personal best on his way to a podium finish as he slipped away from John Parks over the last couple of heats. Haley also set a personal best as his practice time continues to payoff. Mike also set a personal best in this class after getting a little chassis work after last week's race.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 218
2. Chad Edenfield - 216
3. Charlie Dube - 214
4. Joel Hastings - 213
5. Johnny Banks - 200
6. Rollin Isbell - 162

*Fast Lap* - Buddy Houser - 4.226315 on Orange

Another very fast race. Buddy knocked on the door of the track record on his way to taking the Win. Chad turned enough laps to win almost any other week but had to settle for second this particular week. The best race on the track was for the final spot on the podium. Charlie and Joel battled most of the race with Charlie finally gaining enough of an advantage to hold the spot when the power shut off for the final time. Johnny and I both had some issues but were able to join the rest of the field in turning a fast lap in the 4.2's.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 19th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 19, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 186
2. John Parks - 182
3. Stephen "Hawk" Thoroman - 175
4. Ken Blackmere - 166
5. John Hartman - 152
6. Nicholas Thoroman - 151

*Fast Lap* – Stephen "Hawk" Thoroman - 4.765395 on Black

Capt'n Bob led wire-to-wire and hung on for the win after building an early five lap lead. John Parks got a little professional help before the race and ran a great race once he got comfortable with the car. Hawk showed that he can find the fast way around the track with a legal motor. Now he needs to put the handling part of the package together to compete for the Win. Ken continues to improve and showed that he's going to be pretty racy with practice. Speaking of practice .... John Hartman found us on Friday night. It had been about eight or nine years since he lived near a track in California but he quickly showed that he can get around just fine. So ... he borrowed a car from Rick and gave it a good run. Hawk Junior said that he had fun and is ready to get back in the swing of things.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 206 + 5
2. John "JT" Thompson - 206 + 3
3. Rick Gibeault - 205
4. Charlie Dube - 201 + 16
5. Nathan Pickett - 201 + 2
6. Rollin Isbell - 198 + 16
7. Jordan Eber - 198 + 15
8. Johnny Banks - 191

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.499234 on Black

There were excellent races-within-the-race throughout the field. That's what you get when seven of the eight cars turns a fast lap of 4.499 and the eighth turned a 4.50. At the top, it appeared that Tom and JT _(we've seen this duo duel before)_ were going to come down to whether a Hawk Retro or an Evil 9 has the better coast. As it turned out, the coast didn't really come into play --- just good racing. Tom was able to maintain a less-than-two section advantage to earn the Win. And if either of them had bobbled one more time, Rick was right on their heels with a very fast FLA16D. The next race-within-the-race was for fourth. Nathan ran with the leaders for a good portion of the race but had a rough heat or two at the top of the track and found himself just trying to hold off Charlie. This night, it wasn't to be as Charlie was able to grab the spot by about 7/8's of a lap. I almost feel bad finishing ahead of Jordan. Jordan paused for a moment to let the leaders go and I was able to catch their draft and make the pass as well. It was probably the only way I was getting by as I was the guy with the 4.50. Banks was fast but couldn't quite find the handling after a last-minute gear ratio change to pass tech. 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 230
2. Charlie Dube - 227
3. Nathan Pickett - 226
4. Johnny Banks - 215
5. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 200
6. Rollin Isbell - 156 (DNF - Chassis)
7. Rick Gibeault - 205 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 3.945147 on Orange

The close racing from NASCAR carried over to the GTP class. JT, Charlie and Nathan were the class of the field, but they weren't the only fast cars on the track JT finally slipped out to a lead and left Charlie and Nathan to fight it out for Second and Third. This week, Charlie (car owner) was able to hold off Nathan (car borrower) for the position. I really thought that Johnny would have finished a little closer to the front. His car was pretty dang fast. And so is Capt'n Bob when he gets up on the wheel. Which Rick trash-talked him into once Rick went to Johnny's backup car. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 23rd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

The racing over the weekend looked awsome hope tonight is the same. Work has been a real pain in the rear the mid week Race Night can not get here fast enough!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 23, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 200
2. Bill Show - 199
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 188 +11
4. Shawn Woolery - 188 + 6
5. Bill McDermott - 180
6. John Hartman - 163

*Fast Lap* – Bill Show - 4.398161 on Orange

We had a real nice turnout and that led to real close racing. John Parks showed - again - that he can still find his way to Victory Lane when he has a good car. And .... he hit the double century mark in the process. Bill Show kept the pressure on for most of the race but came up just a lap short. The best race-within-the-race was for the final spot on the Lead Lap. When the power shut off for the final time .... Bullfrog was standing on the podium with a five section advantage over Shawn. Bill McDermott struggled with the handling a bit as he rounded out the Top 5. And John Hartman is continuing his Comeback with a solid run with a new-old controller.


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 216
2. Rick Gibeault - 214 + 18
3. Jordan Eber - 214 + 6
4. Nathan Pickett - 212 + 16
5. Tom Marlowe - 212 + 7
6. Joel Hastings - 207
7. Johnny Banks - 196
8. Charlie Dube - 179

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.225913 on Orange

Buddy did something that hadn't happened for a while .... He won Back-To-Back Races. Congratulations on another strong run. Rick, Jordan, Nathan and Tom all stayed close to the Buddy but in the end found themselves in their own races. Rick finished ahead of Jordan as they rounded out the podium. And, Nathan held on to fourth over Tom as they rounded out the Top 5. Joel was just a tick off on his handling and Johnny was a couple of ticks off as they fell off the pace a bit. And, since I wasn't in this race .... Charlie caught all of the incoming flak.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 26th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 26, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 198
2. Johnny Banks - 192
3. Rick Tomlinson - 186
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 185
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 179 + 18
6. Darin Benson - 179 + 8
7. Ken Blackmere - 162
8. John Parks - 120 (DNF/DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.499453 on Red

Folks kept telling me that Jordan's car just wasn't that good in practice. Well .... it woke up at race time as he set the fast lap almost every heat on the way to a convincing Win. Johnny tried to keep the pressure on, but just didn't quite have enough for Jordan this week. One of the best races on the track was for the final spot on the Podium. When the power shut off for the final time, Rick still had a one lap advantage over the hard-charging Capt. B.O.B. And not to be out-done, Pinky and Dariin dueled for position throughout the race for the final spot on the Top 5. At the end, Pinky was in the Deadman and Darin was in the Doughnut. Ken Blackmere had another good run in his return to racing while Parks suffered a broken guide that dropped him out of the race.

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 204
2. Nathan Pickett - 201 + 18
3. Mike Henry - 201 + 14
4. Charlie Dube - 198
5. James "JP" Snyder - 197 + 4
6. Rollin Isbell - 197 + 3
7. Eddie Broyles - 195

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.445357 on Black

Rick Gibeault showed why you should never give up. It looked like Nathan was going to cruise to a relatively easy win ..... then his Jimmie Johnson-themed body turned on him and caused some problems that knocked him off the pace. And Rick was right there - with a fast car and a good race - to take the Win. Nathan did manage to hold off Mike Henry in the closing laps as they rounded out the podium. Charlie, JP, Eddie Broyles and I all battled for the fourth spot. Eddie fell back a bit late in the race and left the rest of our group to battle it out. Charlie's car was good on almost every lane while my car was only good on Black and JP came off one less time than I did. 


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Nathan Pickett - 243
2. Mike Henry - 239 + 8
3. Johnny Banks - 239 + 6
4. Rick Gibeault - 236
5. Charlie Dube - 235
6. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 190

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.616971 on Green

Nathan put the pieces together and took a nice win over a fast field. Banks was in contention before the motor went south late in the race and that was all Mike Henry needed to grab the Runner-Up position. Ricky G was just a tick off his game and was under pressure from Charlie --- who was in his first Group F race. Capt'n Bob's car just didn't want to cooperate. 'Nuff said.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 30th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 30, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 200
2. Bill Show - 197
3. John Parks - 196
4. Bill McDermott - 194
5. Stuart Andrews - 189

*Fast Lap* – Stuart Andrews - 4.389946 on Purple

Congratulations to Captain B.O.B on picking up the Win. Bob did a nice job of slipping away from the field and left Bill Show and John Parks to fight it out for the runner-up position. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill Show had the advantage. Bill Mc's car is pretty quick but he had a rough heat or two that knocked him out of contention for a better finish. It was great to see Stuart at the track. He was really fast at times but has some rust to shake off.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 215
2. Charlie Dube - 211 + 17
3. Johnny Banks - 211 + 6
4. Joel Hastings - 210
5. Chad Edenfield - 209
6. Rollin Isbell - 209 _(Raced with the First Group)_
7. Rick Gibeault - 199
8. Jordan Eber - 97

*Fast Lap* - Chad Edenfield - 4.225972 on Orange

Buddy is on a roll!! This makes it three weeks in a row that he's put The Green Hornet in Victory Lane. As always, there were a number of good races -within-the-race. Charlie and Johnny finished on the same lap for the Runner Up spot with Charlie having about a half-lap advantage. And, if either of them had messed up, Joel was ready to pounce and grab another spot. Chad had a rough time on Yellow and Purple or he might have challenged Buddy for the Win. His car is getting better every week. I ran with the first group and had a blast! Good, close racing in that race, too. Rick and Jordan both had some problems. Rick made it to the end of the race. Jordan decided to park the car.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 3rd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 3, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Tomlinson - 191
2. Johnny Banks - 190
3. Darin Benson - 189
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 188
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 177
6. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 129 (DNF)
7. Ken Blackmere - 38 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Tomlinson - 4.547638 on White

Rick "Bake" Tomlinson's car went on a serious diet over the last week --- and the motor was freshened up. It seriously woke up!! Rick had a couple of rough heats early in the race and then drove through the field and straight to Victory Lane. Johnny and Darin both took turns at the front but neither could hold off Rick. Capt'n Bob stayed close to the lead and was on Darin's lap at the end. Pinky wasn't quite as stron as he was two weeks earlier, but drove a solid race. Hawk had some handling problems that eventually sidelined him and Ken couldn't quite shake a nasty headache. And, watching cars go round and round isn't a lot of fun when your head is already hurting.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 208
2. Eddie Broyles - 201
3. Rollin Isbell - 200
4. Rick Gibeault - 198
5. Jordan Eber - 197
6. Nathan Pickett - 120 (DNF)
7. Tom Marlowe - 100 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.389770 on Yellow

JT missed a pretty good race with the only Evil 9 in the field. Congratulations on a very strong run. Eddie Broyles usually likes to do all of his prep work at home in a controlled environment. This tiime he did a little thrashing and it seemed to pay off as his motor was fast and seemed to be getting faster. I'll take the podium finish. The car could use a little more horsepower, but handled like a dream. Rick and Jordan had a great race for fourth. Rick drove a little better. Jordan had more horsepower. This time, the driving won out. Nathan must have been tired from a long day at the My Series race in Holly Hill as he was off his game and eventually withdrew. 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Rick Gibeault - 231
2. John "JT" Thompson - 230
3. Eddie Broyles - 216
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 3.945077 on Yellow

Rick and JT put on one heckuva show. In the end, Rick was able to hold JT off and grab the Win. Eddie was just as fast at times and just missed setting the fast lap of the race and grabbed third. Capt'n Bob was quite happy to race instead of marshalling so it's all good.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 7th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track Cleaning tonight @ 7 
Stop by and help out if you can. :dude::dude:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thank you to Hawk and his friend, Buddy, Haley, Ricky G, and Justin for lending a hand. It went by quick enough that we cleaned both tracks.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Both Tracks are clean now :freak:


Rollin & Johnny are talking about a special Indy Car race. Let them know your thoughts. :thumbsup: 
Indy then DLM


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 7, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.

Thank you to Tom Marlowe for serving as our Race Director.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 206
2. Johnny Banks - 202
3. Bill Show - 189
4. Bill McDermott - 188
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 178
6. Haley Johnson - 173

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.398126 on Green

Well .... we prepped the track the same way as we had the past two or three months, but this time it turned out a little slickery. As the race went on, the track began to take some rubber and the racing got a little better. Jordan and Johnny seemed to find a way to get around the track a little quicker and slipped away from the field. Eventually, Jordan built a nice lead and took a solid Win. The best race on the track was for the final spot on the podium. Bill Show finally got a little advantage over Bill Mc and was able to hold it as time expired. Bullfrog and Haley also had a good battle during the race for the final spot in the Top 5. Bullfrog used his experience advantage to claim the spot by five when time expired.

*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 215
2. Buddy Houser - 213
3. Chad Edenfield - 212
4. Charlie Dube - 208
5. Rick Gibeault - 206
6. Mike Rigsby - 84

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.273521 on Black

Somebody had to break Buddy's streak. I got off to a little bit of a rough start, but that car is strong enough to make any driver look good. Thanks for letting me run up front with y'all. And it's not like Buddy fell off of the earth. He ran second after all by edging Chad by less than a full lap and I landed exactly in the lap counter to finish the race. Charlie and Rick had their own great race going for the entire race. Charlie had a just enough of a horsepower advantage that he was able to take the spot. Mike Rigsby was on vacation last week so he got to come play on a Wednesday night. The car seemed to have a little more rust than I thought and just wouldn't come up to expectations.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 10th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 10, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 196 + 9
2. Mike Rigsby - 196 + 8
3. Jordan Eber - 196 + 2
4. Johnny Banks - 184
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 170

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.554424 on Orange

This race was just a preview of things to come. The top 3 racers traded the lead back and forth dozens of times over the course of the race. Going into the final heat it looked like Jordan had the advantage .... but Mike and Charlie hadn't given up. When Jordan bobbled just one time, that was all it took for the lead to change hands again. Over the final 30 seconds or so, Mike and Charlie ran close to each other and swapped the lead a few times. When the power shut off for the final time, Charlie was on top of the bridge and Mike was less than three feet back. Jordan tried to recover and was on the same lap as the leaders back in Area 51. Johnny was out of the slot a few times too many to challenge for the lead so he settled into a position all his own and had fun racing with Pinky.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Broyles - 200
2. Rollin Isbell - 199 + 6
3. Nathan Pickett - 199 + 4
4. Rick Gibeault - 197
5. Mike Henry - 194

*Fast Lap* – Eddie Broyles - 4.547044 on Yellow

Mike Henry tried a few different sets of tires before finding a pair to his liking or the whole field might have ended up on the same lap. Eddie did an excellent job of keeping the car on just a few more times than Nathan and I to take the Win, but it was never a lock. Nathan had second pretty well locked up until he had one bad heat that allowed me to slip past. I'll take it!! Rick's car is every bit as fast as any of the other cars in this field but he found the wall a couple of times too many and fell just barely off of the pace. Very fun race to be a part of!!


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
*Race #1*
1. Eddie Broyles - 234
2. Rollin Isbell - 233
3. Charlie Dube - 229
4. Nathan Pickett - 223
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 200

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 3.726281 on Orange

Eddie made it two wins on the night with a strong run in Group F. Congratulations on the Double. I got off to a slow start and I'm still waiting for this motor to return to it's prior form. More than happy with Second in this field. Charlie's very quickly getting the hang of wing car racing and gave a very good showing. Once he gets purple and black figured out, he's going to be really tough!. Nathan's car was just a tick slower than Charlie's and would have finished much better if not for a gear mesh issue that caused him to miss part of a heat. Pinky got up on the wheel a few times and we had a lot of fun running side-by-side. Definitely good times!!

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibealut - 240
2. John "JT" Thompson -239
3. Mike Rigsby - 237
4. Johnny Banks - 235
5. Mike Henry - 241 DQ - Changed Cars

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.678793 on Orange

Rick showed that a Hawk 7 can still get it done in a Hawk 6 world. Congratulations on getting the Win in a very competitive field. JT took a turn or two at the front and his car was just as fast as Rick's .... but lacked the coast factor and had to settle for runner-up. Mike Rigsby hadn't raced in a while and it took a few heats to shake off the rust. Once he did, he gave chase but the other guys weren't going to just roll over. Banks car is really quick but his timing was just a tick off as he fell back and couldn't catch back up. Mike Henry's car had a body issue early in the race that made the car almost undrivable ....so he borrowed one of Eddie Broyle's cars and drove through the field to turn the most laps but had to take the DQ.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 14th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> Both Tracks are clean now :freak:
> 
> 
> Rollin & Johnny are talking about a special Indy Car race. Let them know your thoughts. :thumbsup:
> Indy then DLM


We chatted about this a little more Sunday afternoon .... Here's the thought at the moment. Final rules to follow .....

*Dew The Double!*

Saturday, May 31st - probably start at 5pm

JK Cheetah 7 Indy Cars on the Florida Orange
JK Hawk Retro or JK Hawk 7
2 minute heats

NASCAR on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South
JK Hawk Retro or FLA16D/FCR16D
3 minute heats


We'll recognize the Indy Car Winer, the NASCAR Winner and the person that turns the most laps overall.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP


05/31 Indy & Nascar Race sounds good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wizard Of Iz said:


> We chatted about this a little more Sunday afternoon .... Here's the thought at the moment. Final rules to follow .....
> 
> *Dew The Double!*
> 
> Saturday, May 31st - probably start at 5pm
> 
> JK Cheetah 7 Indy Cars on the Florida Orange
> JK Hawk Retro or JK Hawk 7
> 2 minute heats
> 
> NASCAR on The Fastest Hillclimb in the South
> JK Hawk Retro or FLA16D/FCR16D
> 3 minute heats
> 
> 
> We'll recognize the Indy Car Winer, the NASCAR Winner and the person that turns the most laps overall.



Dang ..... forgot that we're hosting the GRRR race on Saturday, 5/31.

Stand by. I'll get with Johnny on Saturday and find a new date.


----------



## Mike R

"Indy Car Winer".......would that be Penske or Andretti???? Or did you invite Greg?:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 14, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.

Thank you to Eddie Stilley for serving as our Race Director.


*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 205
2. John Parks - 196
3. Bill Show - 195
4. Bill McDermott - 193
5. Shawn Woolery - 181
6. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 179
7. Haley Johnson - 177
8. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 142

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.335135 on Black

Congratulations to Bob "00" Lee for making the trip to Victory Lane with an impressive run. But you missed a heckuva race!! John Parks, Bill Show and Bill McDermott all wanted to be on the podium but there was only room for two. Parks and Bill Show finally slipped away from Bill Mc just a little and battled it out for 2nd and 3rd. While that battle was going on, Shawn, Bullfrog and Haley had their own race going for the final spot in the Top 5. When the power shut off for the final time, Shawn had two laps on Bullfrog who had two laps on Haley. Mike didn't seem quite as smooooth as he had the past few times out, but kept a smile on his face throughout the event.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 215
2. Buddy Houser - 212
3. Jordan Eber - 211 + 6
4. Charlie Dube - 211 + 2
5. Rick Gibeault - 209
6. Johnny Banks - 208
7. Joel Hastings - 206
8. Rollin Isbell - 203

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.226937 on Black

The Georgia Flash talked Fast Eddie into bringing him to the track for a little fun and then worked his way to the front to take a relatively easy Victory. Congrats on the Win, Nathan. And, like Bob in the first race, Nathan missed a really good race right behind him. It was Buddy, Jordan and Charlie that wanted to be on the podium this time. When the power shut off for the final time, Buddy had the runner-up spot and Jordan edged Charlie by the length of the bottom straight-a-way. Rick, Johnny and Joel also had a heckuva race going on. Rick finally grabbed the final spot in the Top 5 by a lap over Johnny who had two laps over Joel. I raced poorly.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 17th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 17, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault - 195 + 6
2. Charlie Dube - 195 + 3
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 188
4. John Parks - 179
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 175
6. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 165
7. Johnny Banks - 187 DQ - Changed Cars

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.554880 on Orange

So, so many really good racers!! Rick was running what he deemed an experimental combination of parts and Charlie was running a tried and trued combination of parts. Turns out that they were very evenly matched. Rick's car came to rest just before going under the bridge while Charlie's car came to rest about a section after Area 51. Capt. Bob drove a very solid race and held off Johnny's efforts that included trying just about every NASCAR body in his box. Parks and Pinky also waged a good battle for position with John finally slipping away to claim the final spot in the Top 5. Hawk's car refused to handle and that made for a tough night.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 204 + 17
2. Eddie Broyles - 204 + 12
3. Eddie Stilley - 204 + 6
4. John "JT" Thompson - 203
5. Jordan Eber - 199
6. Mike Henry - 198
7. Rollin Isbell - 197

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.452812 on Orange

Remember that I said there are so, so many good racers!! This was a crazy-close race. The Podium all finished on the same lap and JT was less than a full lap back. When the power shut off for the final time, Nathan was in front of the driver's stand while Eddie Broyles was under the scoring monitor and Eddie Stilley was going under the bridge after a late-race bobble. And while these four were battling for the Win, Jordan, Mike Henry and I were battling for fifth. Jordan bobbled one less time that Mike and Mike bobbled one less time than me and that's how we finished. Lots of Fun!


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube - 223
2. Eddie Broyles - 222
3. Mike Henry - 216 (DNF)
4. Rollin Isbell - 214
5. Johnny Banks - 207

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 4.007061 on Blue

More close racing!! Everyone's best lap was in the 4.0's. It's easy to tell that Charlie really enjoys the GTP class. This week, Charlie and Eddie put on a great show and after Mike Henry had a little trouble, they were left to battle it out among themselves. When the power shut off, Charlie had the Win, Eddie was second and Mike held on for third. If I can dial some brakes into the motor, it's going to be pretty good again. Banks fought the handling and eventually fell a bit off of the pace.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 21st at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 21, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.


*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
2. Jordan Eber - 198
3. John Parks - 193
4. Haley Johnson - 188
5. Shawn Woolery - 181
6. Bill McDermott - 174

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.444688 on Blue

Congratulations to Capt'n B.O.B. for setting a personal best on his way to Victory Lane! Jordan was on fresh tires and that led to some handling issues that made it impossible to hold off the Captain's charge. John Parks got up on the wheel and claimed the final spot on the podium with a very solid run. Speaking of personal bests ..... I think Haley set a personal best as he showed in the early part of the race that he can run with the leaders. Shawn's car decided that it didn't want to handle well and that dropped him back to fifth. Bill Mc had a couple of issues that dropped him off of the pace.

*Race #2*
1. Charlie Dube - 211 + 8
2. Joel Hastings - 211 + 2
3. Rick Gibeault - 207 + 14
4. Rollin Isbell - 207 + 6
5. Bob "00" Lee - 203 + 17
6. Johnny Banks - 203 + 5
7. Mike Henry - 92 (DNF - Chassis)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.281849 on Purple

Congratulations to Charlie for earning a hard-fought Win on a night where everyone was in a battle for position. When the power shut off for the final time, Charlie was well through the donut and Joel was in Area 51 for first and second. Rick ran a consistent race and was able to hold me off for the final spot on the podium. Yep, my car was fast early and then had three heats where it just didn't have the speed. By the time I got the car right again it was the final heat and it was too late to make a charge. Bob Lee and Johnny had a race-long battle for position as well with Bob finishing near the driver's stand while Johnny was just about to the Dogleg. It was good to see Mike Henry make it to the track during his Vacation. Mike ran at the front early in the race and then a couple of shots to the wall - at least one as a rider - forced him to retire for the evening.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 24th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 24, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 193
2. Rick Tomlinson - 192
3. Dariin Benson - 188
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 184
5. Johnny Banks - 181
6. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 179

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.608666 on Orange

Charlie and Rick swapped the lead back and forth a number of times ---- and that was just in the last heat. It seemed like just as soon as one of them would gain an advantage, they'd bobble and have to mount another charge. Charlie had the advantage when the power finally shut off and earned the Win. Rick's chauffeur for the evening - Darin - wasn't quite able to hang with Charlie and Rick but ran well enough to earn a podium finish. Capt'n Bob couldn't quite repeat his success from Wednesday but ran well enough to hold Johnny and Pinky off. 


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 206
2. Tom Marlowe - 203
3. Eddie Stilley - 201
4. Nathan Pickett - 199
5. Jordan Eber - 197 + 18
6. Rollin Isbell - 197 + 7
7. Mike Rigsby - 39 (DNF) 

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.445301 on Orange

JT and Tom running 1st and 2nd is nothing new. That they did it with the JK Hawk Retro motor is impressive. Especially since this made 4.5 full races on Tom's motor. Fast Eddie had one bad heat that dropped him back from the leaders but he was strong enough to hold off Nathan for the final spot on the podium. Jordan and I had a fun race for the final spot in the Top 5. When the power shut off for the final time, Jordan was in the Deadman and my car was in the Doughnut.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 239
2. Nathan Pickett - 238
3. Charlie Dube - 234
4. Johnny Banks - 229
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 207

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.579051 on Red

JT made his second trip of the night to Victory Lane with a late charge to edge Nathan by less than a full lap. Charlie continues to show that he's got what it takes to run up front in every class as he turned in another solid wing car performance. Banks' car was very fast but he was off a few times too many to compete for the Win. Pinky ran strong but had a heat or two where things just didn't seem to click.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 28th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 28, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 202
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 197
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 188
4. Bill McDermott - 182
5. Jordan Eber - 173 (DNF)
6. Mike Latronico, Sr. - 141

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.343325 on Orange

Chad's schedules finally lined up and he was able to get back to racing. It didn't take him long to shake off the rust and find his way to Victory Lane. Not that Capt'n Bob was willing to just concede the race. Bob ran a very consistent race on his way to a Runner Up spot and stayed close. Bullfrog grabbed the final spot on the podium by out-running Bill Mc for the spot. And, it got a little easier when Jordan decided to park his ill-handling car. 


*Race #2*
1. Charlie Dube - 211
2. Nathan Pickett - 210
3. Rollin Isbell - 208 + 18.6
4. Rick Gibeault - 208 + 18.5
5. Johnny Banks - 202
6. Bob "00" Lee - 201
7. Buddy Houser - 111 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 4.281945 on Yellow

Charlie bounced back from a rough first heat and charged his way through the field to take a come-from-behind Win over The Georgia Flash. It was a fun race to watch --- even from the driver's stand. I slipped past Rick in the final seconds of the race to take the position by about a fender. It's always fun to race with Rick because he races hard --- but clean. Johnny and Bob "00" Lee battled for the position throughout the race before finally finishing ahead of him ---- with Bob on the same lap. Buddy faced an uncharacteristically ill-handling car that eventually led him to park it. Sometimes that's all you can do.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 31st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 31, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault - 199
2. Charlie Dube - 197
3. James "JP" Snyder - 194
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 191
5. Johnny Banks - 185
6. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 176
7. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 111 

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.554632 on Yellow

Rick Gibeault showed that you don't always have to run a Kelly Daytona to make it to Victory Lane. Good thing since they're - once again - unobtanium. Charlie was running hard to try to repeat his Victory on Wednesday night but came up just a couple of laps short. JP, on the other hand, was trying to repeat his success from earlier in the day at the GRRR races. This time, he had to settle for the final spot on the podium. Capt'n Bob set a personal best for the NASCAR class and was turning strong laps once he got used to the car. Banks fell off the pace just a bit but was able to outrun Pinky for the final spot in the Top 5. Hawk's car faced some body-inflicted handling issues that required a little surgery. Nothing a good pair of scissors won't cure.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 207
2. Mike Henry - 206
3. Eddie Broyles - 201
4. Nathan Pickett - 200
5. Rollin Isbell - 198
6. Tom Marlowe - 190

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 4.445360 on Black

JT turned a very impressive number of laps with his Hawk Retro-powered car as he just did cross the lap counter for 207. That meant that Mike Henry finished on the Lead Lap with his freshly tuned FLA16D-powered car. Two paths to impressive runs. Eddie Broyles' car was as fast as anything on the track at times ..... but a couple of trips to Area 51 dropped him off of the pace. Nathan also ran up front early in the race before a few too many deslots prevented him from repeating the success he enjoyed earlier in the day at the GRRR event. I just drove a lousy race and only finished ahead of Tom because he was trying to see exactly how many races a Hawk Retro would remain competitive and this made 5.5 races.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube - 224 + 10.6
2. James "JP" Snyder - 224 + 10.3
3. Rick Gibeault - 223 + 10.8
4. Rollin Isbell - 219
5. Nathan Pickett - 185

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 3.999241 on Orange

This was an excellent race. Charlie, JP and Rick all took turns at the front. In fact, Nathan and I were in the battle as well in the beginning. Nathan had a pinion spin (twice) and a spur gear strip its allen screw that dropped him off of the pace. And, I got bent (a couple of times) and fell off of the pace as well. That left Charlie, JP and Rick to battle it out. In the end, Charlie got around JP in the final seconds by about two car lengths for the Win. And, Rick stayed just ahead of them to finish on the lead lap. Excellent way to send Charlie off on his annual journey through America.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 4th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

HUGE Thank You to Chad, Capt'n Bob, Haley and Rick for joining the fun and cleaning the Fastest Hillclimb in the South.

It was certainly no picnic! The rubber definitely didn't want to leave the track!!

Hopefully we're back to solid racing on Wednesday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 4, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
2. Bill Show - 199
3. Ed Hoffman - 196
4. Bill McDermott - 194 + 16
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 194 + 8

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.453109 on Black

Congratulations to Capt'n Bob for setting another Personal Best on his way to taking a hard-fought win over Bill Show. Bob and Bill swapped the lead back and forth a few times during the race and ran on the same lap for a good portion of the race. It all came down to who came off last ... and that was Bill. Ed Hoffman was in town doing a little work and found time to get a little racing in. Ed ran very strong - having just been on the track for the GRRR race last Saturday - and earned the final spot on the podium. The remaining race-within-the-race was the battle of the other two Bills. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill Mc was just coming out of The Bank and Bullfrog was just coming out of The Donut.


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 211 + 18
2. Chad Edenfield - 211 + 9
3. Rollin Isbell - 210
4. Joel Hastings - 207
5. Bob "00" Lee - 204
6. Johnny Banks - 92 (DNF)
7. Buddy Houser - 73 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.328181 on Yellow

Every car in this race could have taken the Win. The Fast Laps ranged from 4.328 to 4.398 --- that's pretty dang close. And it meant that Tom Marlowe had his hands full as Race Director because every driver slip-up was definitely going to mean a change in position. Rick, Chad and I were able to slip away just a bit. A feat made a little easier when Buddy's motor collapsed a spring and Johnny's handling went by the wayside. It looked like it was going to be Chad's night ..... until late in the final heat. That's when he bobbled and Rick slipped by. I got close ... but couldn't make up the additional lap I needed. Joel's car was very strong on some lanes but not every lane but he was able to edge Bob Lee for position by not quite three full laps.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 7th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 7, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Mike Rigsby - 198
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 189
3. Johnny Banks - 186
4. Rick Tomlinson - 185 + 7
5. Darin Benson - 185 + 6
6. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 179

*Fast Lap* – Rick Tomlinson - 4.499368 on Orange

Mike Rigsby has been on a search for the right balance between handling and horsepower. Looks like he found it in a JK Hawk Retro motor. The motor was pretty fresh and seemed to come on pretty strong as the race went on. And that resulted in a comfortable nine lap Win. And that left the rest of the field to battle for Second. Capt'n Bob finally slipped away from the pack and locked the Runner-Up spot down so that just left the final spot on the podium to be decided. Johnny, Rick and Darin were all about the same speed at one point. Then Rick dropped out of the race for part of a heat to get a little professional help on his chassis. When he returned, he was wicked fast! Rick ran down Darin and finished less than a full section ahead of him but didn't have time to catch Johnny. That allowed Johnny to claim the final spot and left Rick and Darin on the outside looking in. Pinky ran well but began to feel a bit ill late in the race and fell off of the pace.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 208
2. Rick Gibeault - 205
3. Nathan Pickett - 201
4. Tom Marlowe - 197 + 19.7
5. Rollin Isbell - 197 + 19.5
6. Jordan Eber - 196

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.445675 on Blue

JT, Rick and Nathan were the class of this field and it was pretty clear that it was going to come down to who could stay out of trouble. Of course ..... that's The Ice Man's specialty! Rick stayed close but was a few laps back at the end while Nathan had the fastest car most of the race but couldn't quite finish as strong as he began. Now that the podium was decided .... Tom, Jordan and I were having our own fun. Jordan had a rough finish on Red and that let Tom and I slip by. We didn't know if we were on the same lap or not so we just raced. I might have been able to wreck Tom for the position .... but I'd have had to catch him first.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Nathan Pickett - 245
2. Johnny Banks - 243
3. Rick Gibeault - 233
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 204
5. Mike Rigsby - 191 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.679405 on Green

Nathan finished what he started in the Group F race on his way to a very impressive Win. Johnny had some body issues that dropped him off of the pace just a bit or could have gotten real interesting late in the race. Rick showed once again that a Hawk 7 can still be very competitive. If the motor had been fully broken in at the beginning of the race, he might have been able to contend. Pinkly was feeling better by race time and ran well. And a fresh body after the race showed that sometimes it's the little things that add up to speed. Mike was running near the front before a collapsed spring and my less-than-stellar turn marshaling messed up his race.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 11th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

Reminder Big Race this Saturday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

A Full Day of Racing is on tap for Saturday, June 14th.

The track will open by 8am to kick off the day with the My Series Schedule.

GTP
Group F
Group 12

Then we'll take a very short break - maybe eat some pizza - and allow practice for the other three My Series classes. 

Our goal is to run NASCAR at about - or a little before - our normal Saturday night start time.

Come join in the fun for one class or all six.


----------



## SCSHobbies

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 11, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 207
2. Bill McDermott - 206
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
4. Bill Show - 199
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 193
6. Shawn Woolery - 183

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.437119 on Yellow

JP made a rare Wednesday night appearance and borrowed a car from Buddy and did exactly what Buddy would do ---- go to the front. Not that it was ever a gimme. Bill Mc set a Personal Best on his way to the Runner-Up spot and kept the pressure on JP the whole race. Capt'n Bob just missed a personal best by about a section and captured the final spot of the podium. Bill Show's car was just off of the pace but he still just missed hitting the double century mark. Bullfrog and Shaw raced for position for a portion of the race before Shawn's handling issues dropped him well off of the pace. 


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 213
2. Rick Gibeault - 211 + 18
3. Rollin Isbell - 211 + 16
4. Johnny Banks - 210
5. Bob "00" Lee - 206
6. Jordan Eber - 204 + 12
7. Tom Marlowe - 204 + 3
8. Chad Edenfield - 201
9. Wesley Dean - 189

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 4.225849 on Orange

Oh, Great .... Buddy's motor came back to life. Though, I think he could have won with just about anything because he was "on." Johnny led Rick and I as the final heat began with the three of us on the same lap. Johnny had a couple of "offs" and that left Rick and I to battle for the runner-up spot. Rick did a better job of staying away from Johnny and claimed the spot. Bob "00" Lee rounded out the Top 5 with a strong run and was eventually able to slip away from Jordan and Tom. Chad was a late arrival and his car didn't seem to wake up until a few heats into the race - but he did win the battle with Comcast. And ..... Wesley Dean made a rare appearance to the track and once he got a little help from Rick, Wes was pretty fast.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 14th at 8:00am …… My Series Race #6 - GTP, Group F and Group 12*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 14, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 199
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 192
3. Johnny Banks - 191
4. Bill McDermott - 167

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.562499 on Blue

JP said his car was slow. Right. Congratulations on a nice Win!! The best race in this group was between Capt'n Bob and Capt'n Johnny. When the power shut off for the final time, Bob had a one lap advantage and the position. Bill Mc got to come play on a Saturday night and had just a little trouble shaking off the rust.

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 205 + 18
2. Nathan Pickett - 205 + 7
3. Tom Marlowe - 203
4. Rick Gibeault - 202
5. Rollin Isbell - 193

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.390930 on Red

Fast Eddie can build some fast cars. Nathan ran one of Eddie's car and set the fastest lap of the race but came up just a little short of his grandfather's run. Congratulations to Eddie for the Win and claiming two of the three podium spots. Tom's car woke up during the race and came on pretty strong on some lanes -- but not every lane. Odd. Rick had a great day. This was the only race of the day that he didn't finish on the podium. I brought a pocket knife to a gunfight.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
Raced earlier in the day as part of My Series

*Fast Lap* - 

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 18th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 18, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill McDermott - 202
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 196
4. Shawn Woolery - 189
5. Haley Johnson - 183

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.398174 on Purple

Bill Mc and Capt'n Bob dueled for the top spot throughout the race. Bob slipped once more than Bill and that was the difference. Good Close Racing! Bullfrog ran with the leaders for most of the race and then a little chassis damage combined with a slowing power plant dropped him just off of the pace. Shawn Woolery's car was much improved over its last outing but there might have been a little too much rust on the trigger finger. I think I heard Haley say that his total was a personal best. I know that his car is fast and he has come a long, long way from where he started. If not for those dang squirrels.


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 218
2. Tom Marlowe - 212
3. Bob "00" Lee - 210
4. Rollin Isbell - 207
5. Johnny Banks - 200

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.226161 on Blue

Congratulations to Rick for taking the Win with a very impressive run. Rick's car is fast on every lane and that's always hard to beat. Even more so when a good car is in the hands of a very good driver. Tom turned enough laps to compete for the Win on most nights but had to settle for the Runner-Up spot this time. "00" ran a very strong race and kept the pressure on Tom but could only hope for a slip-up that didn't come. I missed part of one heat early in the race taking care of race damage but came back to beat the double-century mark. Banks also made it to the double-century mark but had a handling issue that dropped him off of the pace.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 21st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 21, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 198
2. Johnny Banks - 190
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 175
4. Mike Rigsby - 115 (DNF)
5. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 185 (DQ - Changed Bodies)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.547170 on Green

Jordan had one rough heat early in the race or he would have certainly broken the double-century mark. Johnny tried to keep the pressure on but didn't quite have enough car for Jordan. Capt'n Bob would have rounded out the podium if he hadn't had change bodies. Instead, he took the DQ and that moved Pinkie onto the podium. Mike was running near the front when some race damage put him behind the wall.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 208 + 4
2. Rick Gibeault - 208 + 3
3. John "JT" Thompson - 207
4. Tom Marlowe - 206
5. Eddie Broyles - 201
6. Rollin Isbell - 201 _Raced in Race #1_
7. Jordan Eber - 196

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.406703 on Black

I got to turn marshal this race and it was still fun. Nathan borrowed one of Fast Eddie's _Fast Fords_ and used it to hold off the Hawk Retro trio of Rick Gibeault, JT, and Tom. Not that it was all car ..... Nathan drove a heckuva race. When the power shut off for the final time, Nathan had about a three car length lead over Rick and JT was on the tail-end of the lead lap. And, I'm pretty sure that Tom was on the tail-end of Tom's lap. That's close racing!! Eddie Broyles was able to make it back to the track but had a couple of "offs" that dropped him off of the blistering pace set by the leaders. I ran with the first group to even out the marshaling and am just glad to get that car over two-hundred laps. Jordan took the move-up from the first race and came up just a little short in his bid to run down the leaders.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rollin Isbell - 228
2. Rick Gibeault - 222
3. Stone Gibeault - 207
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 191

*Fast Lap* - Stone Gibeault - 3.562523 on Orange

I jumped into this race really just so we'd have four cars to race. And when I gave up four laps to Rick in the second heat, I was pretty sure Rick was just going to add to his recent string of Wing Car victories. Then Rick had a rough couple of heats at the end of the race and I was able to get around him and steal the W. Stone had the fastest car on the track. He's just some extra trigger time from being an exceptional racer. Pinkie stayed out of trouble and was probably a little too considerate at times. 

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, June 25th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## TOM MAR

Indeed I was at 18 coming for 207, 4th place.... Really!!! Nascar ???

LOL, It was a lot a fun.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 25, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 204
2. Bill McDermott - 202
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 199
4. Bill Show - 190
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 180
6. Haley Johnson - 165

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.382278 on Red

Jordan, Bill and Capt'n Bob slipped away from the field and had a nice race amongst themselves. Jordan was just a little quicker than Bill and that earned him a two-lap advantage. And, Bill was just a little quicker than Capt'n Bob and that earned him a three-lap advantage. Bill Show showed speed in practice but it didn't translate to the race while Bullfrog was on a shakedown cruise with a new car and was just a little off of the pace he's been setting for himself as of late. Haley said that there were squirrels. Everywhere!


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 216 + 18
2. Buddy Houser - 216 + 2
3. Nathan Pickett - 211
4. Rollin Isbell - 210
5. Bob "00" Lee - 203
6. Johnny Banks - 199

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.226068 on Black

Rick made it two in a row with a come-from-behind win over Buddy Houser in the final heat. Nice job of fighting back. Buddy led a good portion of the race before an untimely "off" allowed Rick to take the lead for good. Nathan ran up front most of the early half of the race before falling off of the pace and settling for the final spot on the podium. I tried to run the big boys down, but didn't have the car or finger to get the job done. Bob and Johnny had their own race-within-the-race going on most of the night. Johnny's car was faster. Bob kept his car on the track a little better.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 28th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, June 28, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 198
2. Rollin Isbell - 197
3. John Parks - 183
4. Rick Tomlinson - 182
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 177
6. Darin Benson - 173 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.499860 on Yellow

Jordan was caught up in some early race traffic and that let me build a small lead -- a lap or two. Every time he'd get close --- calamity struck again. Finally, in the final heat, the inevitable happened --- the faster car ran down the slower car and Jordan took the Win. John Parks was feeling spry enough to come join the fun and grabbed the final spot on the podium by out-dueling Rick Tomlinson. However, Rick held five laps over Pinkie and nearly ten over Darin --- who definitely had an off night at the trigger.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 204
2. Rick Gibeault - 202 + 16
3. Tom Marlowe - 202 + 15
4. John "JT" Thompson - 202 + 7
5. Eddie Broyles - 197
6. Eddie Stilley - 96 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.499351 on Yellow

This was an incredibly close race. All six cars turned a Fast Lap of 4.499XXX. And the equal speed meant that it all came down to who stayed on. Nathan built a three lap lead driving one of Eddie Stilley's impeccably prepared rides then almost allowed disaster to strike in the final heat when he hooked up wrong. Once again, Rick, Tom and JT were not going to just hand the W to the youngest driver in the field. Rick and Tom had worked their way to the tail-end of one lap down and were hoping for a slip up that didn't come. When the power shut off for the final time, Rick's car came to rest roughly in front of the Green driver hookup and Tom's car was less than a full section behind while JT's car had just entered the doughnut. Very close!! Eddie Broyles car seemed to have a knack for finding just about anyone else that was off and fell a little off of the pace. Eddie Stilley, on the other hand, was running on the lead lap when contact with a car that was being marshaled folded the back of the body in and locked up the motor. A little work post-race revealed that the motor appears to have survived.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
No Race

*Fast Lap* - 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 2nd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

Not tonight Rick!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 2, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 202
2. Jordan Eber - 201
3. Bill McDermott - 200
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 198
5. John Parks - 192

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.437716 on Yellow

Chad made it back from his vacation just in time to make the trip to Victory Lane. But it wasn't easy as Jordan and Bill kept the pressure on for the entire race. They rounded out the podium with Capt'n Bob and John Parks rounding out the Top 5.

*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 214 + 13
2. Buddy Houser - 214 + 10
3. Nathan Pickett - 214 + 6
4. Rick Gibeault - 206
5. Johnny Banks - 183 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.226033 on Black

Everyone in the race turned laps in the 4.2's. Rick had some handling issues early and Johnny took some race damage that resulted in his car never being quite the same. And that let Nathan, Buddy and I slip away to settle the race between ourselves. We all took turns at the front but going into the final heat, Buddy had a slight lead over me and Nathan was a little over a lap down. But Buddy was on Red and I was on Yellow so I was able to grab the lead and put it on cruise. Nathan was flying on Black but ran out of time to make a challenge for the lead. Fun race!!


*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 5th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 5, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 194
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 188
3. John Parks - 183
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 173

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.554401 on Purple

Jordan's car was the class of the field and that allowed him to take a relatively easy win. Capt'n Bob took the runner-up spot and Parks grabbed the third spot to round out the podium. Pinky couldn't find the right rhythm and fell a bit off of the pace.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 204
2. Mike Henry - 203
3. Nathan Pickett - 198 + 18
4. Rollin Isbell - 198 + 10
5. Rick Gibeault - 182

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.499270 on Yellow

Tom and Mike Henry got away from the pack by mid-race and were able to settle the race between themselves. Tom just had to stay ahead of Mike and Mike didn't have quite enough car to run Tom down so they were content to grab the top two spots on the podium. Nathan ran with the leaders for a few heats before falling off of the pace a bit. Still ..... a very impressive run considering he was racing an old Parma Flexi 5 even if he was six laps away from his prediction of winning the race. Rick stuck it out to the bitter end with an ill-handling ride.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 247
2. Nathan Pickett - 235 + 17
3. Johnny Banks - 235 + 12
4. Mike Henry - 233
5. Tom Marlowe - 221

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 3.624478 on Yellow

Rick missed one heckuva race! Great run and within one lap of the track record (if there was a full field). There was an excellent race for the final two spots on the podium. Mike Henry came to the aid of Nathan and re-pinned his body mid-race. Nathan repaid the favor by running down Mike and Johnny to grab the runner-up spot. Then when Mike bobbled late in the race, Johnny was able to hold on to the final spot on the podium. Tom was just a bit off of the blistering pace set by the leaders and was knocked a little farther off the pace when he turned an orange gear white.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 9th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Well ...... it's time to clean The Fastest Hillclimb in the South.

Please come out tonight (Monday, 7/7) at 7:00pm and lend a hand if you can. Rags and NAPTHA provided.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

The track is clean and fast!! It was a little sticky but the rental cars ran it in then Bob, Rollin and I ran some and it felt really hooked up. I think someone did a really good spray job!

I'm betting on good racing tonight 204ish in the first race and 214ish in the 2nd race.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Very good Racing last night!!! Super close races!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> Very good Racing last night!!! Super close races!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Excellent racing. Fast Eddie did his David Pearson/Wood Brothers impersonation ..... rolled in for a very rare Wednesday night appearance and Won the race. 

It was fun to watch Buddy and Eddie run that final heat


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 9, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 210
2. Joel Hastings - 209
3. Bill McDermott - 200
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 199
5. Jordan Eber - 195 + 19
6. Chad Edenfield - 195 + 14
7. John Parks - 192
8. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 185

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.274177 on Black

We had a nice turnout (15) this week (THANK YOU, Racers!!) and that can make it challenging to break up the groups. Johnny said he'd been off of his game lately, Joel has been working way too much, and Jordan's and Chad's cars just didn't look great in practice. Well .... the next thing you know, Johnny built a bit of a lead and then Joel set out to run him down. Joel got to within a section in the final heat and then an unscheduled "off" allowed Johnny to cruise to Victory Lane. Nice run, Johnny!! Bill Mc and Capt'n Bob had an excellent race for the final spot on the podium. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill had the advantage and Capt'n Bob had to settle for fourth. Not to be out-done, Jordan and Chad put on an excellent show. Their cars might not have been as fast as they were in the past, but they were very even. Like only a few sections apart at the end of the race. Parks ran up front early before a couple of rough heats dropped him off of the pace and Bullfrog's car never seemed to want to get on the pace. Bullfrog's car was really quick a week or two ago, but it has dropped well off. Excellent racing for a "green" track!!

*Race #2*
1. Eddie Stilley - 215
2. Buddy Houser - 214
3. Rick Gibeault - 211
4. Bob "00" Lee - 210
5. Joel Hastings - 209
6. Nathan Pickett - 207
7. Tom Marlowe - 201 (DQ - Changed Cars)
8. Rollin Isbell - 177 (DNF & DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.225955 on Black

Fast Eddie hasn't raced in the LMP class in years!! But Nathan wanted to know which of their cars was the fastest. Eddie told him to pick and he'd beat him with whichever one he left behind. And then backed it up!! But that's just how the race ended. Buddy led a good portion of this race with Nathan and Eddie running right with him. For what it's worth (not much), I was less than two laps back when the motor got knocked out under the bridge. Then Nathan struggled when he went to the top of the track and that left Buddy to fend off Eddie. Unfortunately for Buddy, he slipped once too often and Eddie put on a charge that took him to Victory Lane. Rick Gibeault's car has been excellent almost every Wednesday night. And when you combine a really good car with a really good driver, it shouldn't surprise anyone to see Rick on the podium ..... again. "00" drove an excellent race because he did not have the fastest car on the track and still stayed within eyesight of the leaders and held off Joel. Joel duplicated his run in the first race and rounded out the Top 5 ahead of Nathan who had once vied for the lead. Tom's LMP was not good. Actually, I think he'd agree that it was bad. However, his Hawk Retro-powered NASCAR ran pretty good with an LMP body.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, July12th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 12, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 203
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 190
3. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 164
4. Johnny Banks - 188 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.554235 on Black

Jordan led this one wire-to-wire. Stunk up the show pretty good, really. Still, you can't take anything away from _"Cool Hand"_ --- he did his job! Capt'n Bob was able to outrun Banks and Pinky to take the runner-up spot while Pinky claimed the final spot on the podium after Johnny changed cars.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 206
2. Eddie Stilley - 205 + 7
3. Nathan Pickett - 205 + 1
4. Rollin Isbell - 194
5. Rick Gibeault - 161

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.390071 on Black

Tom and Eddie both said that they were running their slow cars. Wow. I don't want to see their _fast_ cars. And, I'm pretty sure that we saw Nathan's fast car --- though he had to settle for third as his Grandfather out-distanced him for the second time in a week. I ran my slow car --- but I didn't think it was as slow as it turned out to be. Rick just plain had a rough race. He'd spent the day moving and the race certainly didn't go his way. He spent a little time in the pits but was on the track digging when the power shut off.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Nathan Pickett - 231
2. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 191
3. Rollin Isbell - 139 (DNF - Guide)
4. Rick Gibeault - 35 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.852014 on Green

Nathan was probably glad to see Eddie in the Race Director's stand instead of racing!! Nathan showed that a Big Block S16D can still get it done!! Great race. Pinky survived to the end while Rick and I both retired early.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 16, 2014 at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

Last Week was a lot of fun with really close racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R., Parts shipped today. 

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 16, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
2. Haley Johnson - 193
3. John Parks - 192
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 178

*Fast Lap* – John Parks - 4.499455 on Blue

I was out of town on vacation, so I can't tell you much about the race. Congratulations to Capt'n Bob on making the trip to Victory Lane and to Haley Johnson for setting a Personal Best.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 219 + 17
2. Rick Gibeault - 216 + 6
3. Jordan Eber - 216 + 3
4. Bob "00" Lee - 212
5. Tom Marlowe - 209
6. Buddy Houser - 100

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.117296 on Black

Well ..... if there had been a full field, then Nathan would have set a new track record for the class. Congratulations on a great run. Gotta feel for Rick, Jordan and "00" .... They all turned enough to win most weeks.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, July19th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 19, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Mike Henry - 203
2. James "JP" Snyder - 202
3. Johnny Banks - 194
4. John Parks - 191
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 173
6. Jordan Eber - 195 (DQ - Changed Bodies)

*Fast Lap* – Mike Henry - 4.499989 on Black

There were a couple of very good races-within-the-race in this one. JP led the first five heats but couldn't quite shake Mike Henry. Mike came in to drop off some My Series forms and we talked him into racing. So ... he borrowed my backup car and I told him to bring back the Checkered Flag or the Controller. He brought back both. The next race-within-the race was a three-way battle for the final spot on the podium. When the power shut off, Jordan had a lap on Johnny who had finally slipped around Parks. 

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 210 + 15
2. Tom Marlowe - 210 + 10
3. Nathan Pickett - 206
4. Rick Gibeault - 204
5. Eddie Broyles - 203
6. Rollin Isbell - 194

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.382754 on Black

Wow!! For the second time this week there would have been a new track record if there had been a full field. JT and Tom ran on the same lap the whole race and raced hard. When the power shut off for the final time, JT was mid-bank and Tom was in the Lead-On. That's pretty close. Nathan was within less than two laps after six heats and then fell back just a bit. Rick and Eddie had their own race going and turned enough laps to win a lot of weeks. This week they had to settle for rounding out the Top 5. I had a much better car than the driver could handle.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Johnny Banks - 248 + 18
2. John "JT" Thompson - 241
3. Eddie Broyles - 240
4. Nathan Pickett - 239

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.570548 on Green

By mid-race Tom was referring to Johnny as "The Teacher." Because he flat took the rest of the racers to school! For the third time this week, we would have had a new track record if there had been a full field. Congratulations to Johnny on a great run. The battle for second was excellent!! JT, Eddie and Nathan stayed close to each other the whole race. In the end, Experience won out over Youthful Enthusiasm.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 23rd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

210 laps in NASCAR


----------



## Charlie D.

SCSHobbies said:


> 210 laps in NASCAR


You guys are unreal great racing !!! Enjoy when I get back I know I can get the laps back down and lap times back up :freak:  :wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

The Track is really fast right now... who ever sprayed it did an excellent job. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

The Lola has been parked. The Audi gets to play today!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 23, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 204
2. Ryan Edenfield - 199 + 15
3. Bill McDermott - 199 + 7
4. Haley Johnson - 189
5. John Parks - 188

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.406151 on Orange

Folks are definitely starting to call for The Captain to move up. If Bob keeps running like this, it's bound to happen. Congratulations to Bob for another strong run and another W. Ryan hadn't been able to get to the track for a few weeks and came back with a vengeance. He battled Bill Mc the whole race for position and they swapped it back and forth a number of times. When the power shut off the final time, Ryan was midway through The Bank and Bill was midway through the Doughnut. Haley and Parks had their own battle going on. When the power shut off, Haley had track position over John who hadn't quite made it past the lap counter yet.

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 214 + 16
2. Buddy Houser - 214 + 7
3. Chad Edenfield - 211 + 6.5
4. Joel Hastings - 211 + 6.25
5. Johnny Banks - 196
6. Rollin Isbell - 206 (DQ - Changed Bodies)

*Fast Lap* - Buddy Houser - 4.227121 on Orange

This was another really good race with lots of great races within the race. Rick and Buddy were both fast .... but so were Chad and I. Once Rick and Buddy slipped away just a bit from the field, they were determined to fight it out to the end. Once the power shut off after 32 minutes of racing, Rick was just coming out of The Bank and Buddy was in the Doughnut. Meanwhile ..... Chad and Joel had their own race going on. And their finish was even closer for the final spot on the podium as Chad had just a couple of car lengths on Joel. Johnny's car started out very fast and then lost the handle. I had to change bodies - twice - and found a way to make it to the end.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 26th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, July 26, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 196
2. Rick Tomlinson - 193
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 190
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 173
5. John Parks - 101 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.617251 on Purple

Johnny and Rick swapped the lead back and forth a number of times over the first five or six heats. Just as one would get the lead, they'd come off. Johnny led going into the final heat with Rick on the tail-end of the lead lap. Rick had to push to try to catch up and that resulted in a couple of extra "offs" that gave Johnny the cushion at the end. Capt'n Bob stayed close but had a few too many offs of his own to compete for the Win.


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 206
2. Johnny Banks - 198
3. Rick Gibeault - 196
4. Jordan Eber - 84 (DNF)
5. Rollin Isbell - 205 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.453020 on Black

JT did what JT does. Drove a fast, smooth race and stayed ahead of the pack. I finished with the second highest lap total but had to take a DQ when I changed cars when the first one was damaged in the first heat. Still, it was a lot of fun to run up front with JT. Johnny took the move-up from the first race and bettered his lap total to earn the Runner-Up spot. Ricky the G grabbed the final spot on the podium despite a car that was not handling up to par. Speaking of not handling ----- Jordan said he'd seen enough before halfway.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 30, 2014 at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

I for see a nice cool 72deg night of racing ahead!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Another fun, fast night of racing.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 30, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ryan Edenfield - 204
2. Bill McDermott - 203
3. Capt'n Birthday Calfee - 201
4. John Parks - 189
5. Haley Johnson - 116 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.437038 on Purple

It was Capt'n Bob Calfee's birthday but Ryan and Bill weren't willing to let Bob climb any higher on the podium. And Ryan and Bill put on a pretty darn good race. They took turns leading and it looked like anyone's race late in the affair. Bill grabbed the lead going into the final heat but had a tough run and Ryan had stayed close enough to take advantage. Congratulations to Ryan for earning the Win. Capt'n Birthday stayed within striking distance as well but couldn't quite bounce back from a rough heat early in the race. Parks' car wasn't as fast as it has bee and he dropped back a bit. He had a good race going with Haley before Haley's night was cut short.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 215
2. Rick Gibeault - 213
3. Tom Marlowe - 211
4. Chad Edenfield - 210
5. Rollin Isbell - 202 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Buddy Houser - 4.225892 on Red

Buddy and Rick battled for the top spot most of the race with Tom and Chad staying within striking distance. Tom might have had a chance to challenge the top two, but a white, orange and blue car kept getting in his way. Buddy finally slipped away from Rick to take the Win and Tom was able to edge Chad for the final spot on the podium.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 2nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 2, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Crazy Lanes*
1. Tom Marlowe - 209 + 3
2. Eddie Stilley - 204 + 19
3. Rollin Isbell - 204 + 17
4. James "JP" Snyder - 201
5. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 191
6. John Parks - 27 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.444978 on Orange

We found a way to race even with a smallish turnout. Thankfully, Ken Blackmere came in to hang out just before race time and volunteered to turn marshal. The Crazy Lanes format keeps four cars on the track with a lane between them so that there are fewer wrecks since there are fewer marshals. Tom took full advantage and, after a rough first heat, set sail with a very strong run and a comfortable Victory. Eddie's car was able to turn laps virtually equal to Tom's but Eddie had a couple of unscheduled off's that cost him the chance to fight for the lead. In fact, a rough run at the end of the race almost handed me the runner-up position. JP said that his car lacked the brakes that he needed to charge the corners as he fell a little further off of the pace. Capt'n Bob drove an excellent race and continues to show that he can race with anyone in the room. Parks car wasn't happy so he sent it to the hauler early.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 6th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

The track is fresh and sticky. Should make for a fast night of racing!!!
I talked to Johnny yesterday and he said he is feeling better and will be at the track tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 6, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill McDermott - 203
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
3. Bill Show - 199
4. John Parks - 192
5. Ryan Edenfield - 187

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.398298 on Green

Bill Mc's car received some damage in a practice crash that made it look like he may not be able to race. Then Buddy took a look at the chassis and made the necessary repairs just in time to take the green flag. Capt'n Bob and Bill had an excellent race throughout the event. Bob was a little more consistent. Bill was a little faster. In the end, speed won out this time. Bill Show shook off the rust following his vacation and stayed close to the leaders on his way to securing the final spot on the podium. Parks had a solid run as well while Ryan's car fell off quite a bit from the previous week for some reason.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 212 + 17
2. Nathan Pickett - 212 + 9
3. Tom Marlowe - 211
4. Chad Edenfield - 205
5. Rick Gibeault - 127 (DNF)
6. Rollin Isbell - 107 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.226539 on Black

This week .... Buddy's battle was with Nathan and Tom. The Georgia Flash made it back from a couple of weeks in GA and gave Buddy all he wanted. When the power shut off for the final time, Buddy's car had come to rest in front of the driver's stand while Nathan's car stopped on top of the bridge while Tom's car was on the tail-end of the lead lap. Chad ran with the leaders at times before falling just off of the pace while Rick and I experienced race damage that ended our nights.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 9th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 9, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault - 187
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 186
3. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 178
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 175

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.671662 on Orange

Rick broke out his "slow" car to even out the field and it looked like it wasn't going to be enough to hold of Capt'n Bob. In fact, Bob led most - if not all - of the first seven heats. Then Bob had a couple of "offs" and Rick was able to take the Win. Hawk made a solid return to The Fastest Hillclimb in the South and grabbed the final spot on the podium as he edged Pinky by less than three full laps.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 205
2. Eddie Stilley - 202
3. Johnny Banks - 194
4. Nathan Pickett - 193
5. Rollin Isbell - 167

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.390120 on Black

JT and Eddie had a great race going as they were even through the first six heats. And that was in spite of Eddie's car developing an "issue" after a wall shot. As the race closed out, JT slipped away and Eddie had to settle for Runner-Up. Johnny had an excellent NASCAR race and edged Nathan for the final spot on the podium.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 252
2. Johnny Banks - 242
3. Rollin Isbell - 233
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 207

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.569899 on White

Once again all we were missing for a Track Record was a full field. Rick is showing that you really can get more than one or two great races out of a Hawk 7 on his way to a relatively easy Win. Johnny turned enough laps to win most weeks but was left settling for the Runner Up spot to Rick's strong run. For that matter, I've seen my lap total finish better than third most weeks. 

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 13th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 13, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill McDermott - 205
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 204
3. Bob "00" Lee - 200
4. Bill Show - 193
5. John Parks - 189
6. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 183

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.390417 on Orange

Bill Mc and Capt'n Bob have been having an excellent duel over the past few weeks. This week it got a little closer as Bill hung on for the Win in the final heat as Capt'n Bob mounted a serious charge. Bob Lee's car seemed to come on as the race went on as he grabbed the final spot on the podium but the leaders had slipped away. Bill Show found himself in racer's no-man land .... a little off of the pace to compete for the win, but solidly ahead of John in fifth. And Bullfrog's car refused to respond to anyone's attempts to make it handle. That's been solved. At least for now.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 215
2. Joel Hastings - 211
3. Jordan Eber - 210
4. Tom Marlowe - 209
5. Johnny Banks - 207
6. Rick Gibeault - 206
7. Chad Edenfield - 204
8. Rollin Isbell - 199 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.280354 on Black

Since Buddy had to work late, we knew that we were going to have a new winner this week. Turned out that Buddy wasn't the only person to miss a good race ---- Nathan checked out on the field and left everyone else to fight it out for runner-up. When the power shut off for the final time, Joel won a hard-fought battle for the Runner-Up spot by less than a full lap over Jordan --- who had less than a full lap over Tom. Excellent racing for the podium and throughout the field. Johnny, Rick and Chad had a great battle going to see who would take the final spot in the Top 5. Banks claimed the spot over Rick by less than a full lap who had two laps on Chad. I borrowed a car at the last minute and should have taken some practice laps. I certainly didn't give it the run it deserved.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 16th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 16, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 202
2. James "JP" Snyder - 201
3. Rick Gibeault - 190 + 7
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 190 + 2
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 175

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.547123 on Black

Congratulations to Jordan for leading wire-to-wire on his way to Victory Lane. JP didn't just roll over and play dead though. He gave it all he had but came up just a little over a lap short. And there was a great race behind them for the final spot on the podium. Capt'n Bob had the spot until very late in the final heat when Rick finally ran him down and got around him. Probably didn't help Bob's car too much when Pinky and Bob got together in the Bank.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 208
2. Eddie Stilley - 203
3. Nathan Pickett - 200
4. Johnny Banks - 197
5. Rollin Isbell - 103 (DNF/DQ - Changed Bodies)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.437225 on Yellow

This race could have been a lot closer --- or not. Tom was able to jump to an early lead when the rest of the field had some issues in the first heat. That allowed him to cruise to an easy Victory. It's always fun to watch a veteran racer at work. And, it would have been just as fun to watch a close battle if everyone had been on their game as everyone (except me) had lap times in the 4.4's. Eddie was just a tick slower than Nathan and Johnny but did a better job of staying in the slot -- after the first heat or two. Nathan bounced back from a loose spur gear but kept Johnny at bay. I had a tough week of racing --- destroyed two bodies on Saturday and bent a pan almost beyond recognition. 

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Nathan Pickett - 232
2. James "JP" Snyder - 219
3. Tom Marlowe - 218
4. Rollin Isbell - 217

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 3.944632 on Orange

Nathan won his second race of the week by using his Grandfather's S16D - Ford Powered - GTP car. JP, Tom and I had a fun battle for second. JP was faster than Tom but was off too much to contend for the Win. My car was plenty fast --- when it would run. Something funky is going on with the arm.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 20, 2014 at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 20, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 208
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 204
3. Ryan Edenfield - 193
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 190
5. Bill McDermott - 189 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.406839 on Yellow

What started as a three-way battle for the Win became an All Bob battle once Bill Mc's car retired. This week, Bob Lee had come to Win after the whipping he took the week before. When the power shut off for the final time, Bob Lee had a nearly four lap advantage over Bob Calfee. Ryan was off of the pace but had built an advantage over Bullfrog.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 213
2. Rollin Isbell - 212
3. Chad Edenfield - 211
4. Joel Hastings - 210
5. Rick Gibeault - 206 + 10
6. Johnny Banks - 206 + 9

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.273662 on Green

Buddy once again found his way to Victory Lane in a hard-fought Win in a tight race. I was just a lap back and Chad was less than a full lap behind me ---- with Joel less than a full lap behind Chad. Meanwhile ...... Rick and Johnny had their own battle going on. When the power shut off, Rick was less than a full section ahead of Johnny.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 23rd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 23, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 194
2. Rick Tomlinson - 189
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 185
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 179

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.546948 on Yellow

I was out of town ..... Looks like a pretty decent race.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 211
2. Tom Marlowe - 207
3. Nathan Pickett - 201
4. Jordan Eber - 141 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.390069 on Orange

Wow .... That's a lot of laps. JT and WFT both went 4.390 in the race and Nathan was just a tick off at 4.43.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 27th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Mike R

Lot's of fast cars in all the classes which says a lot about the track and the racers themselves. Hope to be able to play with my toy cars again in a few months and be able to get back to racing. Missing my friends at the track.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We miss you, too, Mike.

I hope you're shoulder is on the mend.

Of course ..... you could always do a Jordan impersonation and drive one-handed with your left hand.

Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike,

Thank you for stopping by on Saturday. 

It was good to see you're up and around. 

Heal Up!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, August 7, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Rick Gibeault - 209 + 18
2. Bob "00" Lee - 209 + 17
3. Bill Show - 202
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 200
5. Bill McDermott - 107 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.273527 on Orange

There are some nights when it gets pretty tricky to split up the racers. Ricky G and Bob Lee should definitely go into sales because they convinced everyone that their cars were mid-4.4 cars. Yeah. Right. BUT .... they did put on a heckuva race. When the power shut off for the final time, Rick was in The Deadman and Bob was less than a full section behind him. Bill Show (who is probably the real winner of this group) and Capt'n Bob battled for the final spot on the podium with Bill finally gaining the advantage. Bill Mc's had to retire early.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 213
2. Jordan Eber - 212
3. Buddy Houser - 211
4. Johnny Banks - 205 + 16.0
5. Chad Edenfield - 205 + 15.9
6. Tom Marlowe - 201 + 19
7. Rollin Isbell - 201 + 2

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.219282 on Yellow

It was a whole mess of fast cars. Chad had the "slowest" car at 4.33 and everyone else was in the 4.2's at some point during the race. Nathan had a little hiccup with his brakes in the first heat and then never looked back. If he had .... he'd have seen Jordan trying to close the gap and Buddy hoping that the two leaders would make a mistake. And they missed a couple of good close races behind them. Johnny edged Chad for position by less than a car length and Tom held almost a full lap over me.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 30th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, August 30, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 198 + 1
2. Charlie Dube - 197 + 19
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 190
4. Brad Hurley - 164

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.508529 on Yellow

Johnny Banks and Charlie had a great race going for eight heats. When the power shut off for the final time, Johnny had just crossed the lap counter and Charlie was just coming to the lap counter. In other words .... they were less than three feet apart. That's a heckuva way to welcome Charlie back from his annual trek. Capt'n Bob seemed to get back on track and drove a pretty solid race. And speaking of back on track ...... Brad Hurley dusted off his vintage Difalco and vintage Champion Turbo Flex with a sealed Parma 16D and came out to play. Brad and his son Josh were fast fixtures on the State racing scene a dozen or so years ago. Welcome Back!


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 211
2. Tom Marlowe - 208
3. Rollin Isbell - 201 + 10
4. Nathan Pickett - 201 + 2 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.390225 on Blue

JT and Tom once again put up a very impressive number of laps with their Hawk Retro-powered NASCARs. Very Impressive indeed. Nathan held the lead early in the race for a couple of heats but had too many "offs". He kept the pressure on the leaders before retiring late in the final heat after attempting too many full throttle take offs. And, that let me slip by him.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Nathan Pickett - 227
2. Rollin Isbell - 218
3. Charlie Dube - 217
4. Brad Hurley - 177

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.898851 on Yellow

As he did a couple of weeks ago, Nathan won his second race of the week by using his Grandfather's S16D - Ford Powered - GTP car. Charlie and I gave chase, but spent too much time off of the track to compete with Nathan. Brad said he needs all of the trigger time he can get. And, learned that chassis technology has definitely moved forward in the last dozen years.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 3, 2014 at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 3, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
2. Ryan Edenfield - 200
3. Josh Hurley - 197
4. Bill McDermott - 195
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 188
6. Brad Hurley - 186

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.398628 on Yellow

Capt'n Bob broke out of a short drought and earned a hard-fought trip to Victory Lane. But that's not to say that the rest of the field just lay down. Ryan kept Bob in sight and was waiting for just one bobble, but it didn't come and Ryan had to settle for runner-up. The final spot on the podium was claimed by former state champion, Josh Hurley. Josh and his Dad (Brad) met up at the track to catch up and play with the toy cars like they did a dozen years ago. Bill Mc had the fastest lap of the race but had to settle for fourth this week. Bullfrog and Brad battled for the final spot in the Top 5 with Bullfrog finally claiming the spot by almost two full laps.

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 217
2. Bob "00" Lee - 212 + 18
3. Chad Edenfield - 212 + 10
4. Buddy Houser - 211
5. Charlie Dube - 210
6. Rollin Isbell - 208
7. Joel Hastings - 206
8. Johnny Banks - 198

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.226366 on Blue

Rick has had great success with a Hawk 7 in My Series - he won the Group F class - so he decided to give it a shot in LMP. Yep. Same success. There was a great race for second between Bob and Chad. When the power shut off for the final time, Bob was in the Deadman and chad was in the Lead On. And ... Buddy was on the tail-end of Chad's lap. Charlie wasn't too far behind Buddy and had two laps over me and four over Joel. Johnny was fast but took a wall shot and that ended his night midway through the final head.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 6th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 6, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 192 + 10.5
2. Johnny Banks - 192 + 10.4
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 185 + 14
4. Brad Hurley - 185 + 3

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.609052 on Yellow

Jordan had a rough start. Nothing a tire change wouldn't cure. By the time the power shut off for the final time, Jordan had the victory by about a car length over Johnny. Good thing Johnny changed Jordan's tires. Capt'n Bob discovered that Brad is a quick study as the Good Captain had to get up on the wheel to grab the spot.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 210
2. Nathan Pickett - 203
3. Rollin Isbell - 198 (Raced in Race #1)
4. Rick Gibeault - 195
5. Tom Marlowe / Rollin Isbell - 196 (DQ - Driver Change)

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe / Rollin Isbell - 4.390214 on Black

JT is on nice streak as he picked up the W again this week. Nathan had a really rough heat early in the race but toughed out a good run. I ran my FLA16D car in the first race and then subbed for Tom in the second race with a Hawk Retro car. Speaking of Hawk Retros .... Rick's is probably due to be retired.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 244
2. Rollin Isbell - 224
3. Brad Hurley - 219
4. Nathan Pickett - 24 (DNF)
5. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 182 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 3.679876 on Green

Rick put it on us ..... again. He definitely has figured out that the Hawk 7 is in his comfort zone. I ran second after fighting back to get around Brad who had his first podium finish. 

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 10th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 10, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 203
2. Brad Hurley - 194
3. Shawn Woolery - 192
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 190

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.446014 on White

The good Captain stunk up what was otherwise a really good race. Bob strolled to a relatively easy 9 lap win and left Brad, Shawn and Bullfrog to fight over the remaining spots on the podium. Brad is quickly getting back into the swing of things and is getting stronger every race. This time he came from behind to overtake Shawn for the Runner-Up spot. In fact, Bullfrog was also mounting a late run but Shawn was able to hold him off. Good racing!

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 221
2. Joel Hastings - 211 + 19
3. Buddy Houser - 211 + 15
4. Tom Marlowe - 209
5. Charlie Dube - 208
6. Rollin Isbell - 204
7. Johnny Banks - 199

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.226076 on Green

Speaking of stinking up the show ..... Rick had an amazing run and whipped the field by 10 laps. In fact, all that stopped Rick from claiming a new track record was one empty slot on the driver's stand. Congratulations on a great race!! Joel and Buddy put on a great show for the Runner Up spot. When the power shut off for the final time, Joel was just coming around the Dead Man and Buddy was in The Bank. The next race-within-the-race was between Tom and Charlie. Tom overcame some early issues and fought back to edge Charlie by a little over a full lap. I was four more back from Charlie and Johnny was five back from me.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 13th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 13, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 191
2. Brad Hurley - 186
3. Johnny Banks - 181
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 174

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.719112 on Green

Capt'n Bob is on a hot streak --- again! This time he powered past Brad, Johnny and Pinky to take a reasonably comfortable 5-lap Win. Brad improved his lap total again while Johnny proved that it's tough to run a Parma Intrepid body against a Kelly Daytona. Good to see Pinky was back at the track and had a decent race.


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 210
2. Nathan Pickett - 207 + 5
3. Mike Henry - 207 + 2
4. Tom Marlowe - 204
5. Rick Gibeault - 194

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.336089 on Black

Speaking of hot streaks ..... JT has got it going on with his JK Hawk Retro powered NASCAR. Nathan and Mike Henry (good to see Mike was at the track!!) both had strong runs with FLA16D powered cars to round out the podium. Nathan went 4.343 on Black so his car was obviously no slouch. Looks like Tom and Rick were just a tick or two off of the pace.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 224
2. Tom Marlowe - 222
3. Nathan Pickett - 219
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 207

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.898286 on White

Mike Henry brought an end to Nathan's GTP win streak with a solid lap count. Looks like Tom was on Mike's heels while Nathan had to settle for the final spot on the podium. Capt'n Bob made sure that everyone in this group broke the double-century mark.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 17, 2014 at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

GT1 / LMP time!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 17, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 212
2. Johnny Banks - 211
3. Jordan Eber - 210
4. Rollin Isbell - 203
5. Brad Hurley - 198
6. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 194

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.288156 on Yellow

It was one of those nights when it was hard to split up the group without taking time to run qualifying. As it turned out, we got it about right. Charlie won the first race and then bettered his lap total in the second race. But the first race was no pushover. Johnny and Jordan both stayed close and just needed Charlie to bobble one last time. Didn't happen. I'd done a little motor work and didn't get everything put back together just right. Fortunately the car handled well enough to break the double century mark. Brad just keeps getting more and more comfortable with the track and is already zeroing in on the double-century mark. Capt. Bob probably tried a little too hard and found himself in the turn marshal's hands too often. That'll happen.

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 217
2. Tom Marlowe - 215
3. Charlie Dube - 214
4. Chad Edenfield - 212
5. Buddy Houser - 211
6. Nathan Pickett - 213 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.218449 on Red

Rick drove his Hawk 7 to Victory Lane for the third week in a row. Congratulations on a nice streak. Tom's tune-up work turned out a lot better than mine did and he was fast enough to keep Rick honest and was able to hold off Charlie. Speaking of Charlie .... nice night when you make two trips to the podium. Chad's car was awesome on some lanes and not so awesome on others which equals a fifth place finish. Kind of the same thing with Buddy. Nathan's primary car developed a stink and then slowed a little but never quit. No sense in hurting a strong motor so he changed cars.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 20th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 20, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 191
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 187
3. Shawn Woolery - 178
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 170
5. Jake Jacobs - 147 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.664754 on Yellow

Congratulations to Brad Hurley for earning his first Victory at SCR&H. Brad is quickly showing that he hasn't forgotten how to get around the track and knows the way to Victory Lane. Capt'n Bob was definitely fast but couldn't quite keep it on the track. Shawn made it out on a Saturday night and had a strong run to a podium finish. Pinky was just a bit off of the pace and out-distanced Jake who was making his first racing appearance. Jake has been doing a lot of practicing ----- which led to having to change cars as he had absolutely used up the motor brushes.

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 210
2. Nathan Pickett - 204
3. James "JP" Snyder - 195
4. Jordan Eber - 193 (DQ - Changed Cars)
5. Johnny Banks - 189 (DQ - Changed Cars or Body)
6. Rollin Isbell - 161 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.437253 on Orange

Rick stunk up the show as he slipped away to a comfortable six lap Victory. Congratulations on making the second trip this week to Victory Lane. Late in the race, Nathan said that he'd wished he'd kept the car on the track. Oh, so true! And how many times have we all said the same thing. Because Nathan was almost as fast as Rick but was off too many times. JP borrowed Tom's car but had handling issues, driving issues and controller issues to fall off of the pace. The rest of us all had to change cars or bodies and took DQ's while finishing out the race.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 244
2. Nathan Pickett - 228
3. Johnny Banks - 225
4. Brad Hurley - 219
5. Shawn Woolery - 217
6. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 206
7. Jake Jacobs - 184

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.679688 on Green
*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 3.679730 on White

Rick had one heckuva week!! This made his THIRD trip to Victory Lane this week. That's pretty impressive! Congratulations. Nathan had the speed to compete but was off a few times too many and had to settle for runner-up once again. But he did have enough to pull away from Banks late in the race. Brad broke out an old chassis, put a motor in it and was pretty competitive as the race went on. Shawn rounded out the Top 5 with a strong run while Pinky and Jake searched for the best way around the track.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 24th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night

GT / LMP Style

Lets end Ricks hold on the top spot!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 24, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
2. Brad Hurley - 197

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.499799 on Orange

There were actually six racers in this race .... but four of them would normally be in the second group. And since all four of those racers were in - or flirted with - the 4.2's, it becomes tricky how to score them. So, Capt'n Bob Calfee takes the W for his group with the quickly-improving Brad Hurley not far off of the pace.

*Race #1 - Group 2*
1. Chad Edenfield - 212
2. Joel Hastings - 209
3. Charlie Dube - 208
4. Jordan Eber - 207

*Fast Lap* - Jordan Eber - 4.227144 on Black

Chad led the group of fast cars in this group and did it by keeping the car on the track! Jordan was the fastest but had to settle for fourth and that let Joel and Charlie battle it out for who was going to Place and who was going to Show.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 219 + 16
2. Tom Marlowe - 219 + 6
3. Rick Gibeault - 218
4. Bob "00" Lee - 216
5. Buddy Houser - 210
6. Johnny Banks - 182 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.171862 on Green

I got to play Race Director for this one .... Which meant they didn't have to dodge my de-slots. The guys responded by turning a bunch of laps. Nathan and Bob Lee joined Rick in the 4.17's, so it was obviously a very fast track. At the end, Nathan broke Rick's string of victories by finishing 10 sections ahead of Tom. I think Rick was on the tail-end of Tom's lap to claim the final spot on the podium while Bob was just another two laps back. Buddy had some rare handling issues to fall off of the pace a bit while Johnny had to retire a little early due to some race damage.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 27th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, September 27, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Rick Tomlinson - 190
2. Brad Hurley - 178
3. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 172
4. Chris Milligan - 132
5. Johnny Banks - 185 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Rick Tomlinson - 4.609249 on Black

Rick had missed a few weeks but quickly shook off the rust and drove his Fast Ford to Victory Lane with a solid Win. Brad bounced back from a nasty trip to the wall in The Bank to grab the runner-up spot while Pinky stepped up to a podium finish after a rough first heat. Chris Milligan is a friend of Nathan's and did a solid job of staying on the track and out of trouble. Excellent first race. Ever.


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 211
2. Rick Gibeault - 210
3. Tom Marlowe - 207
4. James "JP" Snyder - 206
5. Nathan Pickett - 200
6. Charlie Dube - 198 + 17
7. Jordan Eber - 198 + 10
8. Rollin Isbell - 191 _(Raced in the first race)_

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.335072 on Orange

JT missed last week with a shoulder injury and bounced back with another trip to Victory Lane. Rick grabbed the Runner Up spot by edging Tom by less than two full laps who had a full lap on JP. Nathan hung with the leaders early before falling back a bit. Charlie and Jordan finished on the same lap with Charlie coming to rest near the Driver's Stand while Jordan was just hitting the Lead On. I ran in the first race and had nothing for these guys.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube - 229
2. Nathan Pickett - 227
3. James "JP" Sndyer - 223
4. Johnny Banks - 207
5. Brad Hurley - 205
6. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 188

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.944997 on Green

Charlie definitely enjoys the GTP class! Why not?? Another trip to Victory Lane always makes it fun. Nathan's Big Block turned the fastest lap of the race but was off too often to take the W. JP borrowed one of Charlie's cars and joined the car owner on the podium. Johnny led the next group with two extra revolutions than Brad and a few more than that over Pinky.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 1, 2014 at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 1, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 197
2. Shawn Woolery - 195
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 191


*Fast Lap* – Shawn Woolery - 4.500789 on Green

These guys put on a great race. It stayed close throughout the event and I think all of them took a turn at the point. At the end, Capt'n Bob had almost two full laps on Shawn who had four on Bullfrog.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 220
2. Tom Marlowe - 218
3. Jordan Eber - 215 _(Ran in Race #1)_
4. Rick Gibeault - 214
5. Charlie Dube - 212 + 16
6. Bob "00" Lee - 210
7. Johnny Banks - 189 _(Ran in Race #1)_
8. Buddy Houser - 212 + 18 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.116730 on Black

We've had a bunch of great runs by a variety of drivers the past few months. Buddy was on a run. Then Rick reeled off a bunch of victories. Now, Nathan turned in a very impressive performance. Tom didn't exactly roll over and play dead though and was less than two full laps back while Jordan earned the final spot on the podium while running with the first group. Rick's car was still very impressive but had lost just a bit of the superior handling that allowed him to go to Victory Lane so many times last month. Charlie and Buddy had an excellent race throughout the event --- though Buddy had to take a DQ for changing cars early in the race. "00" was one of the fastest cars on the track on most lanes, but couldn't quite catch a break while Johnny fought an ill-handling car while running in Race #1. 

*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 4th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 4, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 190
2. Brad Hurley - 185
3. Bill McDermott - 175
4. Jake Jacobs - 152

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.554799 on Black

Capt'n Bob slowly pulled away from the field and then really turned up the heat when he went to Black. Brad stayed close early and took a turn at the point for a couple of heats before a hard wall shot left him with an ill-handling car. Bill Mc just returned from "The Old Country" and ran very well once he remembered to drive on the right side of the road. Jake made it out for his second run and improved nicely on his previous run.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 211
2. Rick Gibeault - 204
3. Jordan Eber - 202
4. Rollin Isbell - 192 _Ran in Race #1_
5. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 188
6. Nathan Pickett - 198 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.335696 on Black

JT seems to have the Luck O' The Irish when it comes to picking out Hawk Retro motors as he has been on a heckuva run on Saturday nights. It's a shame that he missed a pretty good race behind him. Rick was able to hold off Jordan for the Runner-Up spot and they had a large advantage over my total from the first race and Capt'n Bob. Nathan's car was plenty fast, but again had trouble staying in the groove and then changed cars for the final heat.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 239
2. Nathan Pickett - 237
3. Brad Hurley - 229
4. Jake Jacobs - 189

*Fast Lap* - Brad Hurley - 3.679537 on Green

JT made it two in a row by holding off Nathan The Second. Brad set the fast lap of the race while claiming the final spot on the podium and Jake continues the process of learning how to race.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 8th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

The track was cleaned last night come help run in the lanes. :thumbsup:

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 8, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201 + 5.0 Sections
2. Joel Hastings - 201 + 4.9 Sections
3. Bill McDermott - 201 + 3.1 Sections
4. Ed Hoffman - 195 + 6 Sections
5. Shawn Woolery - 195 + 4 Sections
6. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 194 + 15 Sections

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.390009 on Orange

Wow! This was an incredibly close race among an excellent group of drivers. Johnny checked out on these guys .... but he was racing for laps in the next group. That meant that Capt'n Bob, Joel and Bill Mc could battle for the Win on their own. Joel usually races with the next group but has been working way too much the past few weeks to work on or play with toy cars. He quickly found out that no one was going to just roll over. When the power shut off for the final time, Capt'n Bob was just across the seam for Section 5 and Joel was a car length back at the end of Section 4. And, if either of them had flinched, Bill Mc was just another section behind them! That's close! Not to be outdone .... Ed Hoffman was visiting from the West Coast and found time to play for the evening. But Shawn and Bullfrog weren't going to make it easy. Shawn overcame an early handling issue and put on a charge from the back. He finally worked his way around Bullfrog but came up a couple of sections short of Ed. Definitely didn't bother any of these guys to run on a "green" track.



*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 217 + 9 Sections
2. Tom Marlowe - 217 + 6 Sections
3. Jordan Eber - 216
4. Rick Gibeault - 215 + 16 Sections
5. Bob "00" Lee - 215 + 15 Sections
6. Nathan Pickett - 213
7. Chad Edenfield - 212
8. Johnny Banks - 207 *(Raced in Race #1)*

*Fast Lap* - Buddy Houser - 4.219135 on Black

I got to play Race Director for this one, too. Tom and Buddy took turns at the front and never had any room to breathe because Jordan, Rick and Bob Lee were all looking to move up. As the race entered the final heat, Tom and Buddy were on the same lap and close to each other on the track. Jordan was on the tail-end of their lap but a good distance back. In the last heat Tom and Buddy both slipped up which let Jordan inch in but he wouldn't catch the leaders. When the power shut off for the final time, Buddy was on *top* of The Bridge and Tom was *under* The Bridge and Jordan was coming for the lap to claim Third. And .... right behind them, Rick was just coming through The Bank while Bob was midway through The Bank to round out the Top 5. Nathan was able to edge Chad for sixth and Johnny's lap total from Race #1 earned him the eighth position. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 11th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 11, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Crazy Lanes*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 216
2. Nathan Pickett - 209
3. Rick Gibeault - 208
4. Jordan Eber - 205
5. James "JP" Snyder - 200
6. Johnny Banks - 197
7. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 192

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.281368 on Black

Fall means Football and Hunting on the weekend and sometimes it takes a toll on the car count. But you know that we're always going to find a way to race!! This time it meant running what we call Crazy Lanes so that there would always be four cars on the track (a lane apart) and turn marshals. That meant that JT was out for a Saturday Night Cruise. And cruise he did as he turned a blistering number of laps and a crazy fast lap. Too bad that he missed a pretty good race behind him. Nathan stepped over to the Hawk Retro power plant and was able to edge Rick for the Runner-Up spot. Jordan "Won" the FLA16D part of the battle with a solid 205 laps while JP was five back with his new Hawk Retro. Johnny also was running a FLA16D in taking the sixth spot while Capt'n Bob rounded out the field with what seems to be his NASCAR lucky number - 192.

*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
No Race

*Fast Lap* - 




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 15, 2014 at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 15, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Brad Hurley - 204
2. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 199 + 5 Sections
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 198 + 18 Sections
4. Bill McDermott - 198 + 12 Sections
5. Jake Jacobs - 165

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.436951 on Black

More close racing from this group! Brad Hurley has been improving by a few laps every week but has had a "yip" or two most weeks. This time he put a whole race together as he slipped away from the field and made the trip to Victory Lane. In the process, Brad missed a really great race. Bullfrog, Capt'n Bob and Bill Mc were all on the same lap for the Runner Up spot. Bullfrog had a fresh body and that seemed to be exactly what his car wanted as he grabbed the spot by less than half of a lap over Capt'n Bob. And Bob only had about six sections over Bill Mc. Jake came by to help marshal and ended up with a Rent-A-Racer and entered his first LMP race.


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 213 + 9 Sections
2. Buddy Houser - 212 + 18 Sections
3. Bob "00" Lee - 212 + 10 Sections
4. Jordan Eber - 207 + 16.5 Sections
5. Charlie Dube - 207 + 16.1 Sections
6. Johnny Banks - 199 + 4 Sections _(Raced in Race #1)_
7. Rollin Isbell - 186

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.227086 on Purple

Another close race. This time there were three cars on the Lead Lap! Rick Gibeault claimed the spot over Buddy by about half of a lap and almost a full lap over The Double Naught Spy. Jordan, Charlie and I had a nifty battle going on for fourth for a few heats. Jordan finally claimed the spot by about 2.5 feet over Charlie and I fell by the wayside for a heat with a broken leadwire that was too short to simply re-solder. Johnny earned the Sixth spot in this group with a strong run in the first race.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 11th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 18, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 188
2. Shawn Woolery - 184
3. Haley Johnson - 177
4. Ken Blackmere - 160
5. Chris Milligan - 137 - DQ (Changed Bodies)

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.663419 on Purple

Capt'n Bob has become a true force to be reckoned with in this group. This time Bob spoiled Shawn's Personal Best as he made another trip to Victory Lane. Haley has been on the road a lot and finally got a chance to come race. Haley took a turn at the lead more than once and put together a very solid race as he claimed the final spot on the podium. Ken Blackmere has stopped a few times to help marshal and this time he grabbed his controller and knocked off a little rust with a solid race. Chris Miligan is a friend of Nathan's and did a solid job as he learns the ins and outs of racing.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 211
2. Nathan Pickett - 206
3. Rick Gibeault - 205
4. Charlie Dube - 198
5. Johnny Banks - 194
6. Rollin Isbell - 131

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.327972 on Orange

JT kept his win streak intact as he slipped away from the field and earned a five lap Win. Nathan stayed with Hawk Retro power to take second but had too many offs to compete for the Win. Rick's car was plenty fast but had one of those nights where he found every parked car and spent too much time on his roof. Still.....he stayed on Nathan's lap for the runner up spot. Charlie's car was solid as he out-dueled Johnny for the fourth spot. I've raced a long time and can't remember a time where I ended up with as many broken guides as I have over the past month. Crazy!

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 245
2. Charlie Dube - 239 + 16
3. Johnny Banks - 239 + 6
4. John "JT" Thompson - 234
5. Nathan Pickett - 232
6. Haley Johnson - 205
7. Shawn Woolery - 6 

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 3.632168 on Orange

Rick steadily slipped away from the field - except for his run on Purple - and earned an almost-comfortable Win over Charlie and Johnny. And they had a heckuva battle for the runner-up spot. Dube earned the spot by about half of a lap for the spot when the race ended. JT found himself in a rare spot --- off of the podium --- and Nathan rounded out the Top 5. Haley said that he was racing everything he could and jumped in with the big boys and showed quite well.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 22nd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 22, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 199
2. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 197
3. Bill Show - 190
4. John Parks - 184
5. Jake Jacobs - 162
6. Bill McDermott - 195 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 4.507745 on Blue

Captain Bob did it again! The good Captain slipped away from the field and raced just hard enough to maintain an almost comfortable lead. Bullfrog ran one of his better races to earn the Runner Up position while Bill Show grabbed the final spot on the podium in his first race back. Speaking of "back" ....... Parks returned to form and a fourth place finish. Jake ran in his second ever LMP race and ran well. Bill Mc's car was a rider and hit the wall as hard as I've ever heard a car hit.


*Race #2*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 215 + 18
2. Nathan Pickett - 215 + 9
3. Charlie Dube - 214
4. Johnny Banks - 212
5. Rollin Isbell - 207
6. Rick Gibeault - 145 (DNF)
7. Chad Edenfield - 131 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.171392 on Black

Bob - The Double Naught Spy - Lee out-dueled Nathan and Charlie to take the Checkered Flag in a very close and very fast race. Nathan didn't always have the fastest car but kept the car on the track well enough to stay in contention. Charlie was on the tail end of Nathan's lap but had one rough heat that prevented a chance at the Win. Banks' car was really fast. Like 4.1719 fast. But once the brakes began to fail, he had to let up a little instead of making a charge. My car was - once again - so much better than the driver but I had a lot of fun. Rick and Chad both kind of ran out of fun ---Rick's car got really bent and Chad's car got really slow. There's always next week!

*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 25th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, October 25, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 188
2. Brad Hurley - 182
3. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 177
4. Jake Jacobs - 159
5. George Vetter - 143

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.718372 on Orange

Capt'n Bob wrapped up a tow job just in time get to the track in time to take the green flag. After swapping the lead with Brad early in the race, Bob steadily built a lead and wound up winning in comfortable fashion. Pinky ran a great race and stayed in touch with the leaders throughout the event to earn a spot on the podium. Jake and George had their own race-within-the-race going as they continue to gain experience. Good runs!

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 211 + 17
2. John "JT" Thompson - 211 + 7
3. Jordan Eber - 200
4. Johnny Banks - 194
5. Rollin Isbell - 179 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.334989 on Black

Congratulations to Nathan for finally shedding the runner-up status and climbing to the top of the podium. He definitely had the fastest car in the race and overcame a couple of tough collisions to earn the Victory. After an amazing number of strong races, JT's motor began to lose its brakes and then began to two-speed. He still turned an impressive number of laps, but he had nothing left to hold off Nathan. Jordan's car was awesome - especially for a FLA16D - but was never quite the same after getting whacked pretty hard mid-race. Johnny's car was down on speed just enough to prevent him from competing for the podium. My car got bent enough that it may be time for some replacement parts. We'll see.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Brad Hurley - 225
2. Rollin Isbell - 223
3. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 209
4. Jake Jacobs - 190
5. George Vetter - 159

*Fast Lap* - Brad Hurley - 3.632812 on Green

We were scheduled to race GTP's but had more Group F cars in the room so that's what we raced. Brad built a pretty big early lead as the rest of us struggled with handling. I put on a late charge, but had given up too much to catch a good driver with a good car. Pinky made his second podium finish of the night while Jake once again was able to out-duel George in their race-within-the-race.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, October 29th at 7:30pm ...... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 29, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Shawn Woolery - 200
2. Bill McDermott - 199
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 195
4. John Parks - 192
5. Jake Jacobs - 161
6. George Vetter - 138
7. Bill Show - 109 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Shawn Woolery - 4.398013 on Black

Congratulations to Shawn for setting a personal best on his way to picking up his first Feature Win! Shawn out-dueled Bill McDermott - who led the first seven heats - in the final heat to earn the win and force Bill to settle for the Runner Up spot. Capt'n Bob made another podium by staying just out of John Parks' reach. Jake won the in-the-race battle with George while Bill Show had a little car issue that caused him to retire early.


*Race #2*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 216
2. Johnny Banks - 215 + 18
3. Rick Gibeault - 215 + 9
4. Nathan Pickett - 214 + 18
5. Jordan Eber - 214 + 17
6. Rollin Isbell - 214 + 15
7. Chad Edenfield - 209
8. Charlie Dube - 205

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.218625 on Purple

Every car in this field was fast. Chad's breaking in a fresh motor and was the only car that didn't dip into the 4.2's. And every racer in this group was capable of making the trip to Victory Lane. Just makes it that much more impressive when a racer gets on a roll and wins a few in a row. And this makes two in a row for Bob "00" Lee. Bob was on a "stay on" strategy while everyone else was keeping the turn marshals busy. Johnny was able to finish on the lead lap with an impressive race and Rick rounded out the podium by finishing about a half lap behind Johnny. And .... Nathan, Jordan and I were all on the same lap with Rick! Chad's motor is still breaking in and got stronger as the race went along while Charlie couldn't quite find a way to keep his car happy.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 1st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 1, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Crazy Lanes - Group 1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 189 + 11
2. Jake Jacobs - 168
3. Chris Milligan - 150

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.664071 on Black

We had to run Crazy Lanes .... but we raced!! Capt'n Bob led this group and bettered his "usual" lap total. 


*Crazy Lanes - Group 2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 206
2. Nathan Pickett - 193
3. Johnny Banks - 189 + 9
4. Rollin Isbell - 180 (DNF) 

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.445492 on Purple

Tom's car might be losing its brakes, but it was still fast enough - and he's talented enough - to take the Win. Nathan ran one of "his" cars and earned the runner up spot while Banks rounded out the podium. Yep. I broke another guide and took another DNF.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Johnny Banks - 236
2. Nathan Pickett - 230
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 219
4. Jake Jacobs - 201

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.680332 on Orange

Johnny jumped out front and then hung on while Nathan made a charge. Capt'n Bob bought a new car and got faster and faster as the race went along. Jake broke the Double Century mark to round out the field.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 5th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

The track has been cleaned so come out tonight and help get the track perfect for Wed night! :dude:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 5, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Joel Hastings - 201
2. Shawn Woolery - 199
3. Bill McDermott - 197
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 194 + 6
5. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 194 + 5
6. John Parks - 187
7. Ed Hoffman - 180
8. Wesley Dean, II - 170
9. Justin McCall - 142

*Fast Lap* – Joel Hastings - 4.382315 on Purple

Joel seems to really like running on a "green" track. Though no one in this race was just going to hand Joel the race. He eventually slipped away from the pack to win by two over Shawn - last week's winner - and by two more over Bill Mc. Bullfrog once again ran well and edged Capt'n Bob by less than a full section. Parks was just a few more back and drove a good race. Ed says that he has enough work in Jacksonville lined up to let him come play for a few weeks. The Deuce was in town and got to make a rare mid-week appearance and had the second fastest lap of the race. Justin McCall made his first racing appearance in many years and ran well.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 216
2. Nathan Pickett - 215
3. Chad Edenfield - 214
4. Jordan Eber - 212
5. Charlie Dube - 211 + 13
6. Johnny Banks - 211 + 7
7. Bob "00" Lee - 209
8. Rollin Isbell - 6 (DNF)
9. Buddy Houser - 164 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 4.225865 on Black

Congratulations to Tom Marlowe for making it back to Victory Lane. Tom has put in the time and done the testing to elevate what was already a very solid racing program. Again .... no one was going to just hand it to Tom. Nathan was just a lap back and Chad was less than two full laps back. Jordan's car is really fast and he needed all of the speed to stay ahead of Charlie and Johnny. Bob's night got off to a rough start and saw his win streak come to a rough end really in the first heat. Yep. I broke another guide flag. Buddy's car just wasn't up to par so he did a little testing and looks to be stronger next week.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 8th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 8, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 177
2. John Parks - 166
3. Johnny Banks - 117
4. Zachary Schmidt - 108
5. Leona Windsor - 71

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.828073 on Blue

Tough race. Lots of deslots. Capt'n Bob found a way to drive through the smoke to take the Win while Parks and Banks rounded out the podium. Zachary and Leona were both in their first races. Ever. Zachary won that battle over his aunt and gets bragging rights until they race again.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 204
2. Tom Marlowe - 203
3. Jordan Eber - 202
4. Rollin Isbell - 199 + 10
5. Charlie Dube - 199 + 8

*Fast Lap* – Rollin Isbell - 4.444776 on Blue

Nathan and Tom reversed their positions from the LMP race on Wednesday. This time Nathan got the Win ---- and it's the first win for a FLA16D-powered car in quite a few weeks. Jordan stayed close and led early before some race damage left him an ill-handling car for most of a heat. I didn't break a guide and managed to bounce back from a rough first heat to edge Dube by about six feet.



*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Charlie Dube - 226
2. Nathan Pickett - 216
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 211
4. Shawn Schmidt - 155

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 3.945271 on Blue

Charlie went from worst to first! Charlie and Nathan had incredibly similar fast laps but Charlie was able to keep the car in the slot just a little better. Capt'n Bob rounded out the podium with a pretty fast car while Shawn ran his first race in at least a dozen years. Big thanks to Tom Marlowe for graciously bowing out of this race to help marshal.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 12, 2014 at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

GT1 / LMP

Busy day at work, I cannot wait to wreck someone...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 12, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Shawn Woolery - 202
2. Brad Hurley - 201
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 199 + 4
4. Bill McDermott - 199 + 2
5. Bill Show - 195
6. Ed Hoffman - 191
7. John Parks - 185
8. Jake Jacobs - 167
9. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 90 (DNF)
10. Justin McCall - 26 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Shawn Woolery - 4.344347 on Green

Shawn set a personal best for the second time in three races on his way to taking the Win in a hard-fought race that wasn't always a thing of beauty. Brad Hurley has quickly become one of the forces to be reckoned with in this group and kept the pressure on Shawn only to come up just short. The race for the podium was incredibly close. Capt'n Bob edged Bill Mc by a couple of sections and they finally slipped away from Bill Show who rounded out the Top 5. Ed Hoffman joined Shawn and Brad in the 4.3's but had a recurring gear problem that cost him a few laps. Parks' car wasn't quite up to speed but he out-paced Jake --- who improves each week.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 218
2. Nathan Pickett - 216
3. Buddy Houser - 215
4. Chad Edenfield - 211
5. Charlie Dube - 207
6. Joel Hastings - 205
7. Johnny Banks - 202
8. Terry Tawney - 195
9. Jordan Eber - 213 DQ - Changed Cars

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.226425 on Blue

Looks like Tom is on a roll!! Tom gradually slipped away from Nathan and Buddy to grab the top spot on the podium. It all came down to who stayed on because everyone in the race was fast. Only former National Champion, Terry Tawney failed to hit a fast lap in the 4.2's .... and Terry was close!! Chad was in a very secure spot .... four ahead and four behind his closest competitors while Charlie's car spent too much time securely in the grasp of some of the turn marshals. Joel's car seemed to come alive during the race and he was very racy as the race went on as he out-paced Johnny and Terry. Jordan's car was quite good until he broke a guide flag. Then he borrowed my car and broke another. He finished the race with Brad Hurley's car and declared it the fastest of the three.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 15th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 15, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 192
2. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 179
3. Jake Jacobs - 171

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.664023 on Black

The good Captain set a personal best and had a good race. Pinky and Jake rounded out the podium.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 211 + 13
2. John "JT" Thompson - 211 + 8
3. Nathan Pickett - 207
4. Eddie Stilley - 204
5. James "JP" Snyder - 201 (Raced in Race #1)
6. Rollin Isbell - 196

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.344408 on Green

Tom arrived at the track just in time to jump in the second race. Then he dueled with JT for the entire race. The two were never more than a half-lap or so apart. In the end, JT bobbled right at the end of the race to give Tom the most cushion he'd had all night. Nathan rolled away from Eddie to take the final spot on the podium. It was good to see Eddie hasn't lost his touch while playing crew chief. JP ran with the first group to help balance the turn marshal situation and got faster as the race went on. Good News ...... I didn't break a guide flag.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. James "JP" Snyder - 241
2. Rollin Isbell - 232
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 225
4. Jake Jacobs - 208 

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 3.726613 on Orange

JP borrowed one of Banks' cars and drove straight to the front. I spent too much time out of the slot early in the race to have any chance of competing. Capt'n Bob ran a great race and was the fastest car on the track at times on the way to a podium finish. Jake broke the double-century mark!!!! Great run!!!


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 19th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 19, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Ed Hoffman - 203
2. Bill Show - 201 + 17
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201 + 10
4. John Parks - 197
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 192
6. Jake Jacobs - 177

*Fast Lap* – Ed Hoffman - 4.437436 on Green

Congratulations to Ed Hoffman for picking up his first Feature Win!! Ed lives on the West Coast of Florida and spends a few weeks working in Jacksonville from time to time. So .... of course he brings his slot car box. Ed has been getting more and more comfortable with the track and finally put all of the pieces together to claim the W. Bill Show and Capt'n Bob put on an excellent show for the remaining spots on the podium. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill Show was in front of the Driver's Stand and Capt'n Bob was in the Lead On. Parks ran well and captured the fourth spot over Bullfrog whose car had a real affinity for Area 51. Jake set a personal best and continues to get better every time out.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 220
2. Nathan Pickett - 216 + 9
3. Johnny Banks - 216 + 7
4. Charlie Dube - 215
5. Chad Edenfield - 208
6. Rollin Isbell - 207

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 4.164649 on Green

Tom's on a definite hot streak. And he missed a really good race on his way to Victory Lane. Because right behind him, Nathan, Johnny and Charlie were battling for position. When the power shut off for the final time, Nathan was on top of the bridge, Johnny was in the doughnut and Charlie was coming to the lap counter. An amazing number of laps to finish fourth. Chad's motor is still coming around. I certainly don't have that excuse. Probably a case of more power than driver.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 22nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 22, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 187 + 18
2. Shawn Woolery - 187 + 9
3. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 172
4. Jake Jacobs - 171
5. John Parks - 193 (DQ - Motor)

*Fast Lap* – Shawn Woolery - 4.718934 on Orange

Capt'n Bob rallied back from a rough start to edge Shawn by about a half lap. They swapped the lead back and forth a couple of times during the final heat. Only they didn't know that they were battling for the lead. They thought that Parks had checked out on them by about six laps. Except John had grabbed the wrong motor for the wrong chassis/body and dq'd himself after the race. Pinky and Jake had an excellent race going for the fourth position. Pinky was able to hold off Jake's charge and keep the spot when the power shut off.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 213 + 18
2. Nathan Pickett - 213 + 2
3. John "JT" Thompson - 212
4. Donnie Zorro - 205
5. Charlie Dube - 203
6. Mike Henry - 200
7. Rollin Isbell - 13

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.328177 on Purple

Another very close race for the Win. Tom, Nathan and JT were all in position to earn the W. When the power shut off for the final time, Tom was within a couple of sections of putting a lap on Nathan and JT was just a lap back of Nathan. Donnie Zorro made a rare appearance and couldn't quite find the horsepower/handling combination to compete for the podium. Dube was two back from Zorro and three ahead of Mike Henry --- who's headed for new horsepower very soon! 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Donnie Zorro - 232
2. Mike Henry - 229
3. Charlie Dube - 223
4. Nathan Pickett - 219
5. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 206
6. Shawn Woolery - 168

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.897683 on Orange

Donnie Zorro bounced back from a rough NASCAR race to take a reasonably comfortable Win over Mike and Charlie in GTP. Congratulations on a great run! Mike suffered a few self-inflicted "offs" that kept him from challenging for the Win but maintained the advantage over Charlie .... who had four over Nathan who was running my old GTP. Capt'n Bob's car was pretty racy at times and would have had an interesting race with Shawn if Shawn hadn't suffered a broken guide.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, November 26, 2014 ........ Pre-Thanksgiving Feast then Racing at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Almost Race Night!!!*

Dont forget the annual pre Thanksgiving Dinner and Racing.
Always a fun time and good food.

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 26, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.

And .... THANK YOU to all of the racers who worked to make the food disappear at our 7th Annual Pre-Thanksgiving Feast!!



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Haley Johnson - 182
2. Jake Jacobs - 174
3. George Vetter - 144
4. Ian Johnson - 137

*Fast Lap* – Haley Johnson - 4.617610 on blue

This was a special week!! Ian was in town to visit his Dad and they got to spend a lot of quality time together at the track. And.....to get the week off to a good start, Haley made the trip to Victory Lane. Jake Jacobs earned the Runner-Up spot which gave him bragging rights over his Son-In-Law, George. Ian shook off the rust as the race went on and turned excellent lap times.


*Race #2*
1. Shawn Woolery - 201
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 200
3. John Parks - 194

*Fast Lap* - Shawn Woolery - 4.389997 on Blue

Shawn and Capt'n Bob put on a great show. When the power shut off for the final time, Shawn had almost a full lap on Capt'n Bob with John Parks not too many laps back.

*Race #3*
1. Jordan Eber - 215
2. Rollin Isbell - 212 _Raced in Race #2_
3. Charlie Dube - 211
4. Chad Edenfield - 210 _Raced in Race #2_
5. Bob "00" Lee - 209
6. Johnny Banks - 201
7. Mike Henry - 212 DQ (Changed Cars)
8. Rick Gibeault - 190 DNF/DQ (Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.171028 on Black

Jordan Eber will be the first to admit that he's not the mechanic in the room ...... But if you give him a well-setup car, he knows how to take it to the front! Congratulations on taking a well-earned Win. He didn't have the fastest car on every lane, but drove an excellent race. Chad and I raced in Race #2 to even out the turn marshals. My total earned me the second highest lap total just a lap ahead of Charlie who rounded out the podium. Chad's total from Race #2 placed him fourth and Bob Lee's early chassis problems dropped him back to fifth. Banks' .025 chassis took a whack early in the race and he chased the handling the rest of the event but he made it to the end. Mike and Rick both had chassis/gear/motor out issues that forced them to finish with borrowed rides. And that was a shame because they were both running very strong races.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, November 29th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, November 29, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jake Jacobs - 171
2. Ian Johnson - 166
3. Haley Johnson - 161

*Fast Lap* – Haley Johnson - 4.882280 on Red

I was in Tallanasty for the football game and missed the race. Looks like Jake put a solid race together and took the Win. Johnson & Johnson Racing closed out the podium with great runs. Congratulations to Ian on slipping past Dad in this one!!


*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 211
2. Rick Gibeault - 204
3. Charlie Dube - 202
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 194
5. Brad Hurley - 185

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.335669 on Black

JT missed a great race on his way to Victory Lane. Rick edged Charlie for the runner-up spot by two laps while Bob was able to stay ahead of Brad by a handful.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Charlie Dube - 240
2. Brad Hurley - 232
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 224
4. Ian Johnson - 204
5. Jake Jacobs - 202

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 3.679286 on Green

Dube ran away from the pack by eight .... which is the same number of laps that Brad had over Capt'n Bob. Ian turned an impressive number of laps for a young racer and edged Jake for the fourth spot.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 3rd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track Cleaning Tonight! 

7pm Come help if you can.

Reminder - Enduro and Wing Cars this weekend!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

The track is clean and sticky should make for some great racing!! :thumbsup:


Reminder this Saturday is the GTP Enduro Followed by 
Grp F and Grp 12!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 3, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 200
2. John Parks - 199
3. Bill McDermott - 198
4. Ed Hoffman - 192 + 18
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 192 + 10
6. Jake Jacobs - 171
7. George Vetter - 140

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.445348 on White

We shook off the tryptophan poisoning from eating too much Turkey just in time to do some excellent racing. Capt'n Bob earned the Win but couldn't quite get away from Parks and Bill Mc. They filled the slots on the podium while Ed and Bullfrog waged their own battle. When the power shut off, Ed was in the Deadman and Bullfrog was in the Lead On. Jake out-paced George to win bragging rights for the ride home.


*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 214
2. Jordan Eber - 212 
3. Rollin Isbell - 211 + 13
4. Charlie Dube - 211 + 8
5. Rick Gibeault - 200
6. Buddy Houser - 177
7. Mike Rigsby - 126 DNF
8. Shawn Woolery - 194 DQ (Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.233603 on Black

Tom picked right up where he left off .... making the trip to Victory Lane. Congratulations on a good run. And he missed a pretty good race behind him. Jordan, Charlie and I were all on the same lap and running well. When the power shut off, Jordan was just past Area 51, I was coming into the Bank and Charlie was midway through the Donut. Rick had some early-race issues but worked his way to the Double-Century mark while Buddy had to stop and make repairs halfway through. Mike made his first racing appearance since injuring his shoulder a few months ago but had to retire early. Shawn ran very well before the primary car was forced to withdraw and he changed cars.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 6th at 2:00pm …… Group F, Group 12, NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 6, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 244 + 10
2. Charlie Dube - 244 + 6
3. Jeff Cox - 227
4. Nathan Pickett - 222
5. Terry Tawney - 219 + 16
6. Matt Boman - 219 + 7
7. Dennis Demole - 216 + 16
8. Jordan Eber - 216 + 4
9. Johnny Banks - 214

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 3.566377 on Orange

Jeff Cox and Johnny Banks worked together to plan a couple of fun Wing Car races following the My Series Enduro. Turned out to be a great idea with lots of close racing. We had to run a sit-out so it wasn't always clear who the leaders were. Except we knew that Rick and Charlie were close. Charlie was sitting out the final heat so that left Rick to mount his charge alone. When the power shut off for the final time, Rick was in the middle of the Lead On ad that was just a few sections past the Dogleg where Charlie's race had ended. Jeff made the podium ahead of Nathan while the rest of the field was incredibly close. Terry and Matt were within a half of a lap of each other while Dennis had about three-fourths of a lap over Jordan. Johnny's car was uncharacteristically "average" as he brought up the rear.


*Group 12*
_My Series / USRA Rules_
1. Matt Boman - 256
2. Johnny Banks - 243
3. Nathan Pickett - 242
4. Jeff Cox - 193
5. Rick Gibeault - 81 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.070951 on Green

Matt ran away and hid in this one. Congratulations on an impressive drive. Johnny bounced back from the Group F race with a very strong run to take the runner-up position by a lap over Nathan who had borrowed my car. Jeff Cox was very fast at the end of the race after changing motors a couple of times while Rick was forced to retire early.


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 186
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 185
3. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 172

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.718655 on Orange

Brad and Capt'n Bob had a great race throughout the event. When the power shut off for the final time, Brad had the Win by less than a full lap. Pinky rounded out the field

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 213
2. Nathan Pickett - 207
3. James "JP" Snyder - 206 + 17
4. Tom Marlowe - 206 + 12
5. Rollin Isbell - 202 _(Raced in Race #1)_

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.335161 on Orange

JT continued his winning way by keeping a light touch on the trigger and keeping the car on the track. Nathan, JP and Tom all swapped the spot back a forth a few times. Tom fell back a time or two but always found a way to battle back and keep pressure on the leaders. 




*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 10th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

RACE NIGHT!!!

Christmas is only a couple weeks away when someone asks what you want tell them a Gift Cert to Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 10, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 205
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 204
3. John Parks - 200
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 197
5. Haley Johnson - 186
6. Bill McDermott - 139 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.336079 on Orange

Good Close Race!! The Bobs put on a great race. The Double Naught Spy was running a car that he's been trying to get to improve .... and it's probably just fast enough to get beat. Well ..... almost get beat. Capt'n Bob got onto the tail end of the lead lap and set Fast Lap of the race but couldn't quite catch Bob Lee. Parks drove an excellent race to hit the Double Century mark to round out the podium ahead of Bullfrog. Haley had a couple of squirrels run in front of him and still had a good race while Bill Mc had handling issues that forced him to retire early.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 216 + 7
2. Rollin Isbell - 216 + 5
3. Chad Edenfield - 212
4. Charlie Dube - 209
5. Jordan Eber - 207
6. Johnny Banks - 184 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 4.164647 on Yellow

It's nearly always fun to race toy cars. It's certainly fun to be in a race with good racers with fast cars. Tom drove a great - and very smart - race. His car had a number of races on the motor and it started to slow late in the race. So, he just kept the car on the track and turned laps. When the power shut off for the final time, Tom was midway through the Donut while I was in the Dogleg. Chad rounded out the podium and ran close to Tom and me for most of the race before a couple of deslots dropped him off of the pace just a bit. Charlie's car is wicked fast. He had a few rough heats early in the event or he would have been right with the leaders. Jordan was also pretty fast early but got bent and didn't have a crew chief handy to put the car "right." Speaking of bent .... Johnny's lightweight chassis got tweaked enough that he eventually had to retire early.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 13th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 13, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Johnny Banks - 191
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 190
3. John Parks - 185

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.663863 on Yellow

I was out of town on a mini vacation so I missed this one. Looks like it was a good race.


*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 209
2. Nathan Pickett - 204 + 18
3. Tom Marlowe - 204 + 17
4. Jordan Eber - 204 + 13

*Fast Lap* – Tom Marlowe - 4.343707 on Orange

Congratulations to Rick Gibeault on taking the Win!! And that's an incredibly tight grouping for the runner-up spot. Wow!

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
No Race

*Fast Lap* - 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 17th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*2015 Christmas & New Year's Schedule*

Here is the Christmas and New Year's schedule at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

We hope that you can make time to join us for some great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*Week of December 21st*
Sunday, 12/21 - 1pm - 5pm
Monday, 12/22 - CLOSED
Tuesday, 12/23 - 6pm - 10pm - Racing LMP by JK Products at 7:30pm
Wednesday, 12/24 - CLOSED for Christmas Eve
Thursday, 12/25 - CLOSED for Christmas
Friday, 12/26 - 6pm - 8:30pm
Saturday, 12/27 - Noon - 10pm - Racing NASCAR and Group F at 7:00pm


*Week of December 28th*
Sunday, 12/28 - 1pm - 5pm
Monday, 12/29 - CLOSED
Tuesday, 12/30 - 6pm - 10pm - Racing LMP by JK Products at 7:30pm
Wednesday, 12/31 - CLOSED for New Year's Eve
Thursday, 1/1 - CLOSED for New Year's Day
Friday, 1/2 - 6pm - 8:30pm
Saturday, 1/3 - Noon - 10pm - Racing NASCAR and GTP at 7:00pm


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 17, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Bill Show - 201
2. John Parks - 200 + 12
3. Bill McDermott - 200 + 10
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 196
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 195

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.437309 on Blue

Bill Show remembered that it was race night ..... and remembered how to get to Victory Lane. Congratulations on the Win. John Parks and Bill Mc wouldn't make it easy on Bill Show or each other. They finished on the same lap just two sections apart from each other and just over a full lap back from Bill Show. Bullfrog stayed close to the leaders through the first part of the race before his body was damaged while Capt'n Bob had a rough first heat and couldn't quite recover.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 219 + 8
2. Charlie Dube - 216 + 19
3. Tom Marlowe - 216 + 14
4. Bob "00" Lee - 213 + 19
5. Rick Gibeault - 213 + 17
6. Chad Edenfield - 211 + 17
7. Jordan Eber - 211 + 7
8. Johnny Banks - 199 + 18
9. Joel Hastings - 199 + 16 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 4.164267 on Green
*Fast Lap* - Tom Marlowe - 4.164319 on Orange

This was a crazy-fast race! I'm glad that I got to watch a little of it while playing race director. Nathan drove an excellent race and just missed setting a track record by about 10 feet. Congratulations!!! And everyone else in this race ended in a tie with someone. Charlie and Tom kept Nathan in sight and had a great race of their own. When the power shut off for the final time, Charlie was just past the Dead Man while Tom's car came to rest just entering the Bank. Bob Lee and Rick Gibeault were just three more laps back with Bob finishing just past the Dead Man while Rick was in front of the Driver's Stand. And that was the same area where Chad came to rest on the same lap as Jordan though they were two more laps down. Johnny and Joel both had handling issues that dropped them back in the field --- and yes, they finished on the same lap.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 20th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 20, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Jordan Eber - 206
2. Johnny Banks - 198
3. Brad Hurley - 193
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 187

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 4.437566 on Orange

Jordan's car would not come around the Dead Man like it's supposed to. Probably a good thing or he would have really stunk up the show. Congratulations on taking the Win. Johnny earned the runner-up spot while Brad out-dueled Capt'n Bob for the final spot on the podium.

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 209
2. Nathan Pickett - 208
3. Tom Marlowe - 206
4. Eddie Stilley - 205
5. Rollin Isbell - 200
6. Joe Snyder - 159 

*Fast Lap* – Rick Gibeault - 4.383038 on White
*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.398228 on Orange

Congratulations to Rick for earning the Victory!! Rick, Nathan, Tom and Eddie all ran at or near the front for the entire race. Rick and Tom were running Hawk Retros and Nathan and Eddie were running FLA16D's. When the power shut off for the final time, Nathan and Tom joined Rick on the podium while Eddie had to settle for whipping me by five laps. Joe Snyder is one of the "hot shoes" at P1 Slot Car Raceway and made the trip up from Central Florida to play. Joe didn't get any practice time but jumped in the race and got stronger and stronger as the race went on.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Nathan Pickett - 226
2. Johnny Banks - 217
3. Brad Hurley - 195
4. Joe Snyder - 189
5. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 131 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.897726 on Green

Nathan ran away and hid from the field in this one. Johnny stayed close for a while and had to work to get ahead of Capt'n Bob before Bob had trouble. Brad hasn't been racing with us long but has more laps at SCR than Joe. Brad put the additional experience to work and claimed the final position on the podium.

*Next Race ..... Tuesday, December 23rd, 2014 ........ Pre-Thanksgiving Feast then Racing at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Tuesday, December 23, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a Holiday week break for some fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 202
2. Bill Show - 200
3. John Parks - 199 + 11
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 199 + 7
5. Bill McDermott - 187
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 185

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.335874 on Purple

Congratulations to Capt'n Bob for earning a hard-fought Victory! Bob, Bill Show, Bullfrog and John Parks all had a chance to win this one. Capt'n Bob proved to be just a tick better than the rest of the field while Bill Show had to settle for the runner-up spot. Parks edged Bullfrog for the final spot on the podium by the distance from the Lead On to the midway point of the donut. Bill Mc fought an ill-handling car as long as he could and just did edge Pinky for the final spot in the Top 5.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 216 
2. Eddie Stilley - 215 + 3
3. Rollin Isbell - 215 + 1
4. Charlie Dube - 213
5. Rick Gibeault - 205

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.117411 on Black

This race was really close throughout the event. Tom drove an excellent race --- and didn't have the fastest car, just the best total package of car and driver. My car was crazy fast. Way better than the driver. When the brakes began to fail the slightest, I couldn't maintain concentration to compensate. And one last "off" allowed Eddie to get around me by almost two full sections. Charlie had the one of the best cars in the race but it was a night where one or two offs was tough to recover from. Rick fought handling issues but still turned enough laps to break the double century mark.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 27th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, December 27, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Crazy Lanes*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 211
2. Johnny Banks - 207
3. Jordan Eber - 206 + 4
4. Eddie Stilley - 206 + 3
5. Rollin Isbell - 198
6. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 194
7. Tom Marlowe - 200 DQ (Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.37375 on Black

The Christmas Holidays took a toll on our crowd but we found a way to race. Crazy Lanes often makes for some big lap totals since there is only four cars on the track at a time. And that's perfect for The Ice Man! Congratulations to JT on a great run. Johnny had Fast Eddie work on his car before the race and that was just what he needed to have one of his best races in a long time. Jordan claimed the final spot on the podium by edging Eddie (running a FLA16D) by about five feet. I got the final spot in the Top 5 when Tom changed cars while Capt'n Bob had a personal best in the NASCAR class with a strong run.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
No Race

*Fast Lap* - 


*Next Race ..... Tuesday, December 30th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Tuesday, December 30, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun and the last race of 2014 on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 203 + 7
2. Brad Hurley - 203 + 6
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 198
4. Ryan Edenfield - 196
5. Bill McDermott - 193
6. Shawn Woolery - 192
7. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 184

*Fast Lap* – Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 4.391046 on Black
*Fast Lap* - Brad Hurley - 4.391178 on White

Congratulations to Capt'n Bob for winning the last race of 2014 for his group! And it was close --- really close. Bob's car came to rest less than halfway through the donut and Brad Hurley's car was just going under the bridge. Bullfrog's car really came on as the race went on as he set the Fast Lap of the race and claimed the final spot on the podium. It was great to see Ryan back at the track. He shook the rust off as the race went on and started putting together some nice long runs. Bill Mc and Shawn had a good run in their race-within-the-race. Bill Mc claimed the final spot in the Top 5 by less than a full lap while Shawn out-distanced Pinky for the sixth spot.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 217
2. Fast Eddie Stilley - 215
3. Charlie Dube - 214
4. Chad Edenfield - 212
5. Johnny Banks - 210
6. Rollin Isbell - 130 DQ (Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 4.163951 on Black

Another great race by the quicker group. Tom drove a very smart race with a very fast car and eventually slipped away from Eddie and Charlie. Eddie's car wasn't quite as fast in the race as it had been in practice but it was consistent and fast enough to fold off Charlie. Charlie had one rough spell that dropped him back to the final spot on the podium. Chad's car wasn't quite as fast late in the race as it had been earlier and that was just enough to keep him off of the podium. Johnny's car was just a tick off of the pace -- and that sounds odd when you see that he turned 210 laps. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 3rd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 3, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing at the First Race of 2015 on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian), Falcon 7, JK Hawk Retro or Evil 9 motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 191
2. Brad Hurley - 184 + 15
3. Rick Tomlinson - 184 + 4
4. John Parks - 173
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 170

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.671427 on Purple
*Fast Lap* - Rick Tomlinsonn - 4.671815 on Purple

Capt'n Bob missed a pretty good race as he made the trip to Victory Lane in the first race of 2015. Rick Tomlinson finally found a way to slip away and play with the toy cars. Once he shook the rust off, Rick was pretty dang quick and turned the second quickest lap of the race. But, Brad was a little more consistent and edged Rick by about 3/4 of a lap. Parks and Pinky had their own race going on which John eventually secured by three full laps.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 212
2. Jordan Eber - 207
3. Fast Eddie Stilley - 203
4. Tom Marlowe - 202 + 19
5. Rick Gibeault - 202 + 17 (DNF)
6. Johnny Banks - 201
7. Rollin Isbell - 195 _Raced in Race #1_

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.390175 on Blue
*Fast Lap* - Jordan Eber - 4.390688 on Black

JT did what JT does ----- he went into Ice Man mode and slipped away to a comfortable lead while other racers deslotted. Jordan's car was nearly as fast as JT's, but he was off a few times too many. The best race-within-the-race was for the final spot on the podium. Rick might have held onto the position but he parked the car as time was expiring so that it would be in front of his driver's station. That allowed Eddie and Tom to race past with Eddie's car finishing on the bottom straight and Tom's car coming to the lap counter. Johnny was just another lap back and he had a very comfortable lead over what I turned in the first race.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
No Race

*Fast Lap* - 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 7th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 7, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Brad Hurley - 204
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
3. Bill McDermott - 200
4. Bill Show - 198
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 192
6. John Parks - 179
7. Jake Jacobs - 166
8. George Vetter - 157

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.336348 on Yellow

The track had just been cleaned on Monday so the first heats were a little slickery. And that didn't seem to bother Brad too much as he snuck away to a three lap Victory. The race for the Runner-Up spot was much closer as Capt'n Bob fought to hold off Bill Mc by about a full Lap --- who led the trio of Bills. Bill Show was just two more back and he was six ahead of Bullfrog. Parks had an off night with a mis-geared motor while Jake slipped away from George. Though George did turn a personal best and there's a lot to be said for that!

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 217
2. Tom Marlowe - 216
3. Charlie Dube - 213 + 6
4. Rollin Isbell - 213 + 2
5. Chad Edenfield - 207
6. Buddy Houser - 206
7. Johnny Banks - 205

*Fast Lap* - Tom Marlowe - 4.180039 on Yellow

Sometimes there's just enough going on that I don't completely recall the details of a race by the time I type the results. Especially if I was in the race instead of playing race director. Pretty much the case with this one as I don't even remember finishing fourth. Thought I was further back. I do recall Nathan and Tom battling for the lead throughout most of the race. Charlie's car was/is fast even on a "green" track and he grabbed the final spot on the podium. Chad rounded out the Top 5 and edged Buddy and Johnny.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 10th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 10, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 186
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 185
3. John Parks - 182
4. Jake Jacobs - 163
5. Drew Snider - 156
6. David Poland - 155
7. George Vetter - 151

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.772908 on Yellow

It was great to see a better turnout for our Saturday night program. And everyone was rewarded with close racing. Brad edged Capt'n Bob for the second time this week as he took the Win by just a little over a full lap. Parks stayed close enough that if either Brad or Bob had a problem, he was in position to strike. Jake gets a little better every week and edged George by a dozen in spite of George setting another personal best. Drew and his step-dad, David, had been away while Drew was playing ball and David was recovering from back surgery. They both ran well in their first race back as Drew won the Family Feud by about a full lap.

*Race #2*
1. Jordan Eber - 211
2. "Fast Eddie" Stilley - 203
3. Charlie Dube - 202
4. Nathan Pickett - 200
5. Johnny Banks - 193
6. Rollin Isbell - 132 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.390628 on Orange

Jordan has it figured out. Have Eddie tweak on the chassis and then he does his Cole Trickle impersonation and drives the wheels off of the car. This week Jordan won going away and left Eddie and Charlie to battle for the Runner-Up spot. When the power shut off, Eddie had the spot and Charlie made his second podium finish of the week. Nathan had the fastest car on the track but didn't have the cleanest of races. Banks rounded out the Top 5 while I destroyed a car by losing track of it on the track. Could have sworn that it was still in the Lead On instead of coming through the Bank and headed for the Dead Man at top speed. Ouch


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
No Race

*Fast Lap* - 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 14th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

LMP / GT1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 14, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for a mid-week break for some fun racing on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Brad Hurley - 206
2. Ed Hoffman - 202
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
4. Bill Show - 197 + 19
5. John Parks - 197 + 9

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.382565 on Blue

Brad Hurley just keeps improving every week! He spent a few years crew-chiefing for his son, Josh, a dozen years ago, but this time it's for himself. Congratulations on a solid run. One that will, no doubt, lead to cries of, "Move Him Up!" Ed Hoffman found time to slip away from work to race and grabbed the runner-up spot. It's always great to see Ed when he's in town on business. Capt'n Bob grabbed the final spot on the podium and was less than a full lap behind Ed. The closest race-within-the-race was between Bill Show and John Parks. When the power shut off for the final time, Bill was in the Dead Man and John was headed for the Lead-On. A little less than a half of a lap.


*Race #2*
1. Charlie Dube - 217 + 10
2. Nathan Pickett - 217 + 6
3. Bob "00" Lee - 211
4. Jordan Eber - 205
5. Johnny Banks - 203
6. Rollin Isbell - 164
7. Buddy Houser - 58 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 4.179837 on Black

An excellent race!! Charlie was faster at times and Nathan was faster at times. It all came down to who stayed on. And one less "off" put Charlie in the Lead On while Nathan was coming through the Dog Leg. Great Racing! Bob Lee grabbed the final spot on the podium by finishing six up on Jordan --- who used up the motor brushes on his motor. Johnny couldn't quite find the handle on his car and that left him closing out the Top 5.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 17th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 17, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. John Parks - 187
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 184
3. Joe Snyder - 175
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 174
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 173
6. Doug Snyder - 150
7. Chris Ippolito - 127 DQ (Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – John Parks - 4.772805 on Blue

There were a couple of races-within-the-race --- and that always makes it fun. Congratulations to John Parks for making the trip to Victory Lane with a three-lap win over Capt'n Bob. Bob had a rough first heat and dug too deep of a hole to climb out of this week. Joe Snyder and his Dad, Doug made the trip up from the Ocala area and showed that he will be a force before long. He edged Pinkie by one and Hawk by two to grab the final spot on the podium. Doug and Chris both struggled just a bit on their first trip to SCR&H and had to spend some time behind the wall making repairs.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 209
2. John "JT" Thompson - 208
3. Jordan Eber - 200
4. Brad Hurley - 191 + 18
5. James "JP" Snyder - 191 + 15
6. Rollin Isbell - 170

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.390628 on Yellow

Congratulations to Nathan Pickett for taking the W in fine fashion. Nathan showed that you can still win with a FLA16D ---- when you run a "complete" race. JT's car wasn't quite as fast as it has been in recent weeks and that meant that he didn't have quite enough to chase Nathan down. Jordan's car dropped well of the previous week's pace but he was still able to make it onto the podium. Brad and JP raced on the same lap just about the whole race. When the power shut off for the final time, Brad was coming to the Lap Counter and JP was just through the mid point of The Bank. Good Race!!


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 213
2. Nathan Pickett - 211
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 203
4. Doug Snyder - 172 + 16
5. Joe Snyder - 172 + 8
6. Tom Marlowe / Rollin Isbell - 192 DQ (Changed Drivers)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.006997 on Orange

Nathan led most of the race though his car frequently needed a light push on restarts. Late in the race, the car slowed enough that JP was able to run him down and grab the Top Spot. Proves the old adage, "To finish first; first you must finish." Turns out that Nathan lost more than the race as it turns out the comm had worn through to the plastic. Capt'n Bob rounded out the podium while Doug edged Joe in the Family Feud portion of the program.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 21st at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP

Hope tonight goes better than last week.... :dude:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 21, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Ed Hoffman - 202
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 200 + 19
3. Brad Hurley - 200 + 15
4. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 198
5. John Parks - 195
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 194
7. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 181

*Fast Lap* – Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 4.405657 on Black

Congratulations to Ed Hoffman for making the trip to Victory Lane. No easy task for out-of-towners. Capt'n Bob and Brad put on a great race for the remaining spots on the podium. When the power shut off for the final time, Capt'n Bob was just through the Dead Man and Brad was midway through The Bank. Bullfrog turned the fastest lap of the race on his way to a fourth place finish while Parks managed to get ahead of Pinkie to capture the final spot in the Top 5. Hawk is getting back into the swing and had a solid race.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 221
2. Bob "00" Lee - 215 + 19
3. Tom Marlowe - 215 + 18
4. Charlie Dube - 210
5. Rick Gibeault - 208
6. Rollin Isbell - 205

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.117300 on Green

Congratulations to Nathan for turning an impressive number of laps. Enough to set a record if we'd have had a full field. Bob and Tom had a great race for the runner-up spot with Bob finishing just past the Dead Man and Tom just a few feet back. Charlie had a a couple of laps over Rick and a handful over me. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 24th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 24, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*Eitan's Birthday Race*
_Rental Cars and Controllers raced IROC style._
1. Eitan - 44
2. Max - 42
3. Daniela Ramirez - 41
4. Ben - 39
5. Gavin - 37
6. Stephanie - 36
7. Daniela Quintao - 36
8. Javan - 35
9. Marcelo - 32
10. John - 32
11. Julieta Ramirez - 30 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Joe Snyder - 187
2. Brad Hurley - 186
3. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 185
4. Drew Snider - 166
5. David Poland - 162

*Fast Lap* – Joe Snyder - 4.663772 on Purple

Congratulations to Joe Snyder for taking the Win from the hometown guys in a real close battle. Joe has raced with us a couple of weeks now and keeps getting better each time out. Before long ..... we'll have to see how he does in a crowd. Brad was just a lap back from Joe and only had a one lap advantage over Hawk --- who had one of his best runs. Drew won the family battle over his stepdad by a cool four laps.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 207
2. Tom Marlowe - 204
3. Eddie Stilley - 203
4. John "JT" Thompson - 202
5. Jordan Eber - 201
6. Charlie Dube - 200
7. Rollin Isbell - 191 DNF _(Raced in Race #1)_

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.390080 on Black

Nathan made the trip to Victory Lane two weeks in a row with FLA16D power. Tom's car didn't have the speed to make a hard charge, but he drove a great race to edge Fast Eddie by a lap as they rounded out the podium. JT has had great luck in selecting "roller motors" but this one doesn't seem quite as quick. At least not yet. But he had enough to edge Jordan by a lap who had a lap on Charlie to close out the guys in this race. I ran with the first group to even out the turn marshal situation and had a broken leadwire late in the event and had to retire a little early.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Nathan Pickett - 238
2. Charlie Dube - 237
3. Joe Snyder - 214
4. Johnny Banks - 210 DNF
5. David Poland - 202
6. Drew Snider - 187

*Fast Lap* - Johnny Banks - 3.679290 on Green

Nathan made his third trip to Victory Lane for the week with his second win of the night. Congratulations!! Charlie had a shot and closed the gap when Nathan had a rough Black lane but came up just short. Joe found his way to the podium when Johnny's car tore out the body pin holes. Still .... Johnny had enough to stay ahead of David and Drew.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 28th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 28, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1 - Group 1*
1. Bill McDermott - 205
2. Ed Hoffman - 201 + 7
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201 + 6
4. Bill Show - 199
5. Ryan Edenfield - 198
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 195
7. Shawn Woolery - 190

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.389947 on Yellow

Bill Mc had obviously been working on his cars the past couple of weeks because he was FAST! Bill led the race wire-to-wire in taking a relatively easy win. Capt' Bob and Ed swapped the runner-up spot back and forth a couple of times in the final heat. When the power shut off for the final time, Ed was midway through the Donut and Capt' Bob was about three or four feet back under the bridge. Bill Show's lead over Ryan was a little longer but those guys also battled for the spot throughout the race and they had to worry about Pinkie who was definitely up on the wheel. Shawn's car has been fast the last couple of times he's been at the track but it appeared that his Hawk 7 was beginning to lay down a bit as he fell just a bit off of the pace.


*Race #2*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 217
2. Nathan Pickett - 215
3. Rick Gibeault - 210
4. Chad Edenfield - 203 + 7
5. Brad Hurley - 203 + 6
6. Johnny Banks - 184
7. Rollin Isbell - 81

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.124919 on Black

Congratulations to Bob "00" Lee for taking the Win with a very impressive run! Nathan's car was a little faster than Bob's car at times but it was definitely Bob's night. Rick Gibeault grabbed the final spot on the podium and had a solid advantage over Chad and Brad. Speaking of Chad and Brad .... they finished in almost the exact same spots as Ed and Capt'n Bob did in the first race. Johnny and I both had issues that dropped us either well off of the pace or out of the race entirely. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 31st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, January 31, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*AJ's Birthday Race*
_Rental Cars and Controllers raced IROC-style_
1. AJ - 44
2. Darius - 42
3. Adam - 33
4. Talyah - 33
5. Andrew - 26
6. Emma - 25
7. Seth - 24
8. Demetrius - 21


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 194
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 192
3. Joe Snyder - 187
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 173
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 150

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.554132 on Red

Congratulations to Brad Hurley for taking a solid Win after battling with Capt'n Bob for most of the race. Joe Snyder earned another podium finish but couldn't quite find his way around Bob or Brad. Pinkie didn't have quite as strong of a run as he did on Wednesday but still drove well. Hawk was working on breaking in fresh motor brushes but his real issue was a couple of nasty bends in the chassis.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 212
2. Eddie Stilley - 207
3. James "JP" Snyder - 206
4. Nathan Pickett - 202
5. Rollin Isbell - 201 (Ran in Race #1)
6. Johnny Banks - 158 DQ - Changed Cars

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.335622 on Yellow

JT's car got a little faster every heat. Great. Just Great. Kidding aside ...... Congratulations to JT on a strong run. Fast Eddie set a personal best and led the FLA16D portion of the race by edging JP for the Runner-Up spot. Nathan joined JT in the 4.3's with his FLA16D but had too many offs early in the race to stay in contention. I ran in Race #1 to even out the turn marshall situation but am pleased with the finish with a relatively slow car. Johnny missed some time working on the car and fell off of the pace in the process and eventually changed cars.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Johnny Banks - 210
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 202
3. Brad Hurley - 197
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 172
5. James "JP" Snyder - 26
6. Joe Snyder / Nathan Pickett - 219 (DQ - Changed Drivers)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.054706 on Green

Joe got off to a rough start so he decided to see what the car would do in the hands of one of the local "hot shoes." And Nathan drove the car to the front with a little help as Johnny's car began to sour. Capt'n Bob and Brad rounded out the podium ahead of Pinkie and JP.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 4th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track Cleaning tonight!
7pm 


*Reminder: *
The My Series Race is this weekend in Jax!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thanks go out to Capt'n Bob, Bill Mc and Buddy for coming out to lend Johnny and me a hand cleaning the track.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I hope to see y'all in Jacksonville this weekend. 

*Quick Note* ..... Our phone are out. The folks at Comcast are supposed to come out today to figure out why our Phones, Internet and Cable service all went out on Thursday. Yes, we paid the bill. Everything's cool if they get it fixed. Bring a little extra cash or your check book just in case.

*Race Week Hours*
*Friday, 2/6* - Open at 5pm (providing Johnny doesn't get stuck in traffic) till people stop spending money
*Saturday, 2/7* - Open by 8am. Probably by 7:45am but it depends on the service at breakfast

Have Fun this Weekend!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 4, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 206
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 203
3. Ryan Edenfield - 202
4. Bill Show - 196
5. Bill McDermott - 94

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.344551 on Black

Brad Hurley has quickly become one of the guys that can win this race any given Wednesday. This time he made it look almost easy as he left Capt'n Bob and Ryan to fight it out for the Runner Up spot. When the power shut off for the final time, Bob had an almost full lap advantage. Bill Show's car was just a tick off of the pace but he finished ahead of Bill Mc who wasn't feeling quite up to par.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 216
2. Bob "00" Lee - 207
3. Charlie Dube - 204
4. Chad Edenfield - 201
5. Buddy Houser - 140
6. Rollin Isbell - 138

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.164724 on Black

Nathan made this one look easy. Congrats on another W. A few of the guys were either saving a car for the My Series Race or trying to get a car to run for the My Series Race which shook up the finishing order a bit. Bob "00" Lee grabbed the runner up spot by three over Charlie who was one of the guys running a backup car. Chad's car got real sick during the race. A little extra oil helped, but it still struggled just a bit. Buddy turned the race into a test-n-tune session trying a bunch of different motors hoping to find a bullet for the upcoming race. Meanwhile .... I spent a chunk of time straightening my brand new chassis after getting caught up in someone else's mess.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 7th at 8:00AM …… My Series Race #2 - NASCAR, LMP, GTP, Group F and Group 12*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_It's Race Night!!!_


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_Yes,,,,,,, we're just crazy enough to race on Valentine's Day!_

*Come out and have some fun!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 11, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Chad Edenfield - 212
2. Brad Hurley - 204
3. Ed Hoffman - 196
4.  Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 184

*Fast Lap* – Chad Edenfield - 4.280987 on Black

I guess there was a My Series hangover for some of our racers because it was a smaller crowd than usual .... but that didn't mean we didn't have fun. Chad ran in the first race to help even out the turn marshal situation and showed that his car is one its way back to old form. Brad once again broke the double century mark and led Ed by eight and Hawk by twenty.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 218 + 16
2. Charlie Dube - 218 + 12
3. Eddie Stilley - 218 + 5
4. Jordan Eber - 216
5. Buddy Houser - 213
6. Rollin Isbell - 181 _Raced in Race #1_

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.163524 on Orange

Wow!! This was a fun race to direct. The Top 5 all turned enough laps to win on a lot of Wednesday nights. But this week, it took 218 just to make the podium. I think Jordan also took a turn at the front in this race and Buddy found the extra speed he's been seeking late in the race as he was just .000417 behind Nathan for Fast Lap. Anyhow ..... When the power shut off for the final time, Nathan was just coming out of The Bank, Charlie had closed the gap and was almost to the Scoring Monitor and Eddie was just going into the Dog Leg --- all on the same lap!


*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 14th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 14, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Crazy Lanes*
1. Nathan Pickett - 212
2. Rollin Isbell - 206
3. Eddie Stilley - 204
4. Jordan Eber - 201
5. Brad Hurley - 192
6. Johnny Banks - 189
7. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 185

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.335843 on Green

We knew that racing on Valentine's Day might be a little tough; but enough guys said that they wanted to race and would be there that we decided to give it a shot. And there's nothing like running Crazy Lanes to make you appreciate a full field on the other nights. Nathan was the class of this field and coasted to an easy Victory. I finally got away from Eddie -- who was struggling with a slower car -- to take the Runner Up spot. Jordan's Hawk Retro finally began to fail a little and he found it hard to keep pace. Brad and Capt'n Bob had their own race going on with Brad ending up on the plus side of the equation. They had Johnny sandwiched between them and Johnny's car wasn't right.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 18 at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 18, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 202 + 10
2. Brad Hurley - 202 + 9
3. Bill McDermott - 195
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 191
5. Ed Hoffman - 185

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.383031 on Orange

Congratulations to The Double Naught Spy - Bob "00" Lee - for taking a very close Win over Brad Hurley. Bob was breaking in a new motor that seemed like it took forever to come around at all. That was all Brad needed to keep the heat on Bob. When the power shut off for the final time they were about three feet apart. If that. Bill Mc and Hawk battled for the final spot on the podium with Bill grabbing the position by four. Ed took the win a couple of weeks ago but it wasn't to be tonight.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 225
2. Jordan Eber - 217
3. Charlie Dube - 216
4. Rollin Isbell - 212 + 9 _(Raced in Race #1)_
5. Rick Gibeault - 212 + 7
6. Tom Marlowe - 211 + 19
7. Johnny Banks - 204

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.109583 on Orange

Nathan increased his personal best with a very strong run. Congratulations on turning 225 laps with what Eddie once considered the third best car in the box. Jordan turned enough laps to win most weeks -- and so did Charlie, but they had to settle for rounding out the podium. I grabbed fourth and it's a good thing we marked my car's finishing position in Race #1 as Rick and Tom finished on the same lap. Johnny's new chassis was on a shakedown cruise and it certainly did shake from time to time.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 21st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 21, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 194 + 10
2. Brad Hurley - 194 + 7
3. Rick Tomlinson - 183
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 164
5. Chris Ippolito - 167 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.555363 on Yellow

Capt'n Bob and Brad dueled this one out from start to finish. Every time either would build a little bit of a lead, they'd stumble and let the other catch up. In the end, Bob had the advantage by the distance from the Lead On to the middle of the Donut. Rick Tomlinson had been away too long and rolled in a little late but the car came around mid-race and he got pretty racy. Hawk and Chris battled for position throughout the race ..... It's a shame Chris didn't borrow the car from Tom before the race!!

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 212
2. Mike Henry - 206 + 10
3. Eddie Stilley - 206 + 5
4. Tom Marlowe - 205
5. Rollin Isbell - 203 _(Raced in Race #1)_
6. Nathan Pickett - 201
7. Johnny Banks - 193
8. Jordan Eber - 98 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.382974 on Green

Rick Gibeault put it on 'em pretty good! Rick's car seemed to get stronger as the race went on and turned his best laps at the Top of the Track. Congratulations on a strong Win! Mike Henry made it back to the track after a bit of a layoff and finally ran Eddie down at the end of the race to grab the Runner Up spot by the distance from the Lead On to the Dogleg. I'm pretty sure that Tom was on the tail end of their lap as those three battled for the spot most of the race. I ran in Race #1 to balance out the turn marshal situation and had a blast. Nathan had a rare off night and was off a few times too many to crack the Top 5. Banks' car looked pretty racy at times but couldn't quite find the handle while Jordan found out that you can only get so many races out of a Hawk Retro.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 25th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 25, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 203
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
3. Ed Hoffman - 196
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 194
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 113

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.328250 on Orange

Brad has quickly become a "force" in this race. This week he managed to out-duel Capt'n Bob by almost two full laps. Ed Hoffman was once again visiting from the West Coast and grabbed the final spot on the Podium.


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 219
2. Charlie Dube - 217
3. Tom Marlowe - 216
4. Chad Edenfield - 215
5. Rollin Isbell - 214 _(Raced in Race #1)_
6. Bob "00" Lee - 213
7. Rick Gibeault - 208
8. Johnny Banks - 204

*Fast Lap* - Charlie Dube - 4.163453 on Yellow

Congratulations to Buddy Houser for taking the Victory in a very close race. Charlie set fast lap (Got me by .001) on his way to claiming the Runner Up spot on the podium while Tom "WFT" Marlowe was less than a full lap behind Charlie. Great racing. Chad stayed close to Tom most of the race and finished with an almost two-lap advantage over Bob. Rick and Johnny both had some race-inflicted issues that dropped them off of the pace just a bit.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 28th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 28, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Charlie Dube - 198
2. Brad Hurley - 195
3. Jordan Eber - 193
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 191
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 184
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 182

*Fast Lap* – Charlie Dube - 4.546876 on Blue

Congratulations to Charlie for taking a hard-fought Win. Brad, Jordan and Capt'n Bob all kept the pressure on Charlie but it was definitely Charlie's night. Brad edged Jordan by almost two laps and set a personal best in the process. And that left Capt'n Bob on the outside looking in ..... and ahead of Hawk and Pinkie

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 213
2. Rick Gibeault - 209
3. Eddie Stilley - 208
4. Nathan Pickett - 203
5. Tom Marlowe - 195
6. Rollin Isbell - 138

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.335659 on Orange

JT went into Ice Man mode and steadily pulled away from the field. Too bad that he missed a great race right behind him. Rick and Eddie dueled for the spot most of the race and when Eddie bobbled late in the race, that let Rick grab just enough of an advantage to earn the Runner Up position while Eddie had to be satisfied with turning a personal best. Nathan had some guy with a #16 3M body in his way early and often --- at least until my motor got knocked out --- and fell off of the pace just a bit. Tom couldn't catch a break from the body getting sliced to trips to the floor to a heat starting without him.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Rick Gibeault - 226
2. John "JT" Thompson - 224
3. Charlie Dube - 221
4. Brad Hurley - 206
5. Nathan Pickett - 153 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 3.944837 on Yellow

Rick survived my bad turn marshaling to get back around JT and earn the W! JT's car was plenty quick and along with Charlie, they put on a great show. Brad was just a bit off of the pace while Nathan finally retiring after hitting almost everything except the pace car.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 4th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its the 1st Monday of the mont... Track Cleaning time 

Cleaning fun begins at 7 it usually does not take long, no charge for the fumes. :dude: 

Johnny usually gives you a time card for helping out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 4, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 211
2. Ed Hoffman - 200
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 199
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 191
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 183


*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.328935 on Orange

The cries of "Move Brad Up!" were LOUD. Brad had a great run and would have placed sixth in Race #2 and it's a shame that he missed a great race right behind him. Ed Hoffman came into town and stole the runner-up spot from Capt. Bob by less than a full lap. Pinkie was just a handful of laps back while Hawk had the wrong gear ratio for this class and that left him struggling to keep up.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 221
2. Rollin Isbell - 216 _(Raced in Race #1)_
3. Chad Edenfield - 215 + 18
4. Charlie Dube - 215 + 8
5. Buddy Houser - 215 + 2
6. Rick Gibeault - 212 + 7
7. Tom Marlowe - 135 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.171308 on Red

Congratulations to Nathan for taking the Win in style! Really good driver. Really good car. And young reflexes makes it tough on the old guys in the room. I ran in the first race to even out the turn marshals and had a blast. They gave me plenty of room to play. Chad was on the same lap as me and had Charlie and Buddy on his lap as he held them off to grab the final spot on the podium. Rick had one heat that dropped him off of the pace and the field was a little too fast to catch back up. Tom had more than one heat that way. In fact, I think I just saw another car run into his. One of dem nights.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 7th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 7, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 195
2. Johnny Banks - 189
3. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 180
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 178
5. Chris Ippolito - 170

*Fast Lap* – Johnny Banks - 4.609570 on Yellow

Capt'n Bob returned to Victory Lane with a well-earned Win over Johnny and the rest of the gang. Bob and Johnny were on the same lap - or nearly so - for the first few heats. Then Bob went to "his" lanes and stretched thing out a bit. And, I think he set a personal best in the process. Hawk and Pinkie battled for the final spot on the podium throughout the race. Hawk was faster. Pinkie was more consistent. This time speed won out. Chris had a much better run than his last trip and made it through with just one car --- though he'll need a new body for his next run.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 211
2. Nathan Pickett - 207
3. Eddie Stilley - 204
4. Jordan Eber - 169 (DNF)
5. Rick Gibeault - 107 (DNF)
6. Rollin Isbell - 57 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.382311 on Orange

JT was in full Ice Man mode. He ran just fast enough to stay ahead of the field without coming off. And that enticed Nathan to come off a couple of times too many and fall back just a bit. Eddie was running with the leaders before hitting my car under the bridge and flying across the room. He got back on the track but it took a couple of heats to get things sorted out. Jordan and Rick both had some race-inflicted incidents that led them to retire early.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 11th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1/LMP

The track was plenty fast last week with a extra weeks worth of rubber down it should be perfect tonight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 11, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 206
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 204
3. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 192
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 191

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.390332 on Orange
*Fast Lap* - Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 4.390566 on Red

Brad and Capt'n Bob have a great - and friendly - rivalry going on. And that's because either of them can take the W on any given race night. This time Brad took the Win while Capt'n Bob was less than two full laps back. Bullfrog had been away for a few weeks and ran real good once he shook off the rust. In fact, he just missed grabbing the fast lap of the race. Pinkie was just a lap back from Bullfrog and gave the car a very solid run.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 221
2. Jordan Eber - 217 + 11
3. Tom Marlowe - 217 + 6
4. Buddy Houser - 216
5. Bob "00" Lee - 211 + 17
6. Charlie Dube - 211 + 16
7. Rick Gibeault - 207
8. Rollin Isbell - 186 _(Raced in Race #1)_

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.164221 on Orange

Nathan jumped right back to the top of the podium with another strong run. And he missed some really good racing! Jordan, Tom and Buddy swapped the podium spots back and forth a number of times. When the power shut off for the final time, Jordan was on the Top Straight, Tom was entering the Doughnut and Buddy wasn't too far from the lap counter. And, not to be outdone, Double Naught and Dube finished up less than a full section apart at the Driver's Stand. Rick tried to chase the squirrels off of the track, but they kept coming back while I ran a shakedown on a new car in the first race that revealed a lot of issues. Better to find out now!


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 14th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 14, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 199
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 196
3. Chris Ippolito - 171
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 164

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.453183 on Yellow

Brad and Capt'n Bob were at it again and put on a great show in the process. This time, Brad grabbed the Win by almost three full laps while Bob had a sizable lead over Chris who grabbed the final spot on the podium. Hawk fought through some handling and motor spring issues to finish strong.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 208
2. Eddie Stilley - 204 + 10
3. Tom Marlowe - 204 + 3
4. Mike Henry - 203
5. Rollin Isbell - 197 _(Raced in Race #1)_
6. Jordan Eber - 194
7. Johnny Banks - 193

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.437914 on Blue

Nathan wrapped up a full day of racing with a Win in the NASCAR class after running in the A Main in three classes at the My Series race at *P1 Slot Car Raceway in Winter Garden* earlier in the day. Fast Eddie had a shot at the Win before a hand cramp dropped him off the pace just a bit. Then he had to hold off Tom and Mike!! When the power shut off for the final time, Tom was seven sections behind Eddie and Mike was a lap back. Good Racing! Jordan and Johnny had their own race going with Jordan holding on for a one lap advantage.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 18th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Race Night!!*

GT1/LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 18, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 203
2. Ed Hoffman - 201
3. John Parks - 198
4. Bill McDermott - 195
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 190
6. Brad Hurley - 184
7. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 176

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.391010 on Orange

Congratulations to Capt'n Bob for making the trip to Victory Lane! Bob out-dueled Ed Hoffman to eventually build an almost-two lap advantage. John Parks is back!! And, back on the podium as he was three back from Ed and three ahead of Bill Mc. Meanwhile, Bill had five over Pinkie --- who had six over Brad. Brad found out the hard way that a .025 C11 can become your worst enemy after a nasty collision. Hawk's car is actually pretty quick --- now that we've changed the pinion and spur gear.

*Race #2*
1. Jordan Eber - 219
2. Nathan Pickett - 218 + 18
3. Tom Marlowe - 218 + 11
4. Johnny Banks - 210
5. Charlie Dube - 185 (DNF)
6. Rollin Isbell - 13 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Jordan Eber - 4.116469 on Orange

This race was crazy close!! Jordan, Tom and Johnny all had fast-laps in the 4.1's and Nathan was in the low 4.2's. Even closer on the track. Jordan, Nathan and Tom all finished on the lead lap as Nathan was coming for his next lap and Tom was on the tail-end of the lead lap. Johnny had a couple of rough heats and then reversed the changes he had made earlier and put on a charge. Charlie and I both had some issues that sent us to the garage early.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 21st at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 21, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
2. Johnny Banks - 194
3. Brad Hurley - 185
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 180
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 177
6. Chris Ippolito - 165

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.499057 on Orange

Capt'n Bob crushed his personal best and broke the Double Century mark in the process. In fact, he'd have ran fourth in the next race. Johnny had a solid run and had a comfortable advantage over Brad --- who decided to break out a Champion Turbo Flex chassis just to see what it would do. Ran real good for what it is. Hawk was just five back from Brad and finished three ahead of Pinkie. Chris ran a C11 this week and didn't seem quite as comfortable as when he's run his own car. Still ..... not a bad finish. 

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 212
2. Nathan Pickett - 207
3. Mike Henry - 206
4. Eddie Stilley - 201
5. Tom Marlowe - 182
6. Rick Gibeault - 178
7. Rollin Isbell - 176

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.383414 on Blue

JT was in a pretty tight battle ..... until about heat 5 or 6. Then he stayed on while others had some problems. Next thing you know ... he's up by five. Nathan and Mike Henry had a nice close battle going on. Mike had borrowed one of Fast Eddie's cars and showed that he knew exactly what to do with the power --- including a 4.398 on Red. Eddie fell off the pace a little mid-race with a untimely "off" or two . Tom, Rick and I all spent some time in the pits making repairs and were all on the track at race's end.

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 247
2. Rollin Isbell - 234
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 222
4. Tom Marlowe - 212 (DQ - Changed Cars when Johnny's Hawk died)

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 3.569801 on Green

Rick smoked us!! He was flying!! I got to run with him one heat when my car was hooked up but that was it. Capt'n Bob made his third podium of the week while Tom started out with a car he borrowed from Johnny and then finished with his own car when Johnny's Hawk died. Tom's car got pretty darn quick as the race went on and the motor began to break in.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 25th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

GT1 / LMP


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 25, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 207
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 2015
3. Ed Hoffman - 202
4. Bill Show - 198
5. John Parks - 196
6. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 185 + 16
7. Haley Johnson - 185 + 12
8. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 167

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.335925 on Blue

We had a great turnout!! Thank you for coming out to play with your toy cars. Brad and Capt'n Bob put on a great show. They swapped the lead a number of times and ran on the same lap most of the race. In the end, Brad slipped away for the win by less than two full laps. Ed Hoffman captured the final spot on the podium. Same order for these three racers as they finished back on 2/25. Bill Show made it back to the track and had a solid run as he just missed the double century mark. Parks kept the pressure on Bill and those two left Pinkie and Haley to battle it out for sixth. When the power shut off for the final time, Pinkie was just past the exit of The Bank and Haley was just about to the scoring monitor. Hawk's car got off to a rough start -- it didn't go -- and should have been put tail-end of the longest line. Kind of set the tone for a rough race.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 219
2. Tom Marlowe - 218
3. Buddy Houser - 217 + 5
4. Rollin Isbell - 217 + 1
5. Charlie Dube - 216 + 14
6. Johnny Banks - 215
7. Rick Gibeault - 211
8. Chad Edenfield - 206

*Fast Lap* - Tom Marlowe - 4.164511 on Green

Congratulations to Nathan for another strong run --- this time in a full field. Tom kept the pressure on Nathan while Buddy, Charlie and I kept the pressure on Tom. Buddy grabbed the final spot on the podium when Charlie and I both got picked off in the donut and we couldn't recover. Johnny was just another lap back and had a comfortable edge on Rick who had an equally comfortable edge on Chad.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 28th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, March 28, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 


*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 202
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
3. Charlie Dube - 187
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 184
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 181
6. Chris Ippolito - 168

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.515924 on Blue

Just like Wednesday night, Brad and Capt'n Bob dueled the entire race for the top spot. Toward the end of the race Bob was on his "better" lanes and could run Brad down .... then disaster would strike every time. Charlie's car did not want anything to do with the donut. It must be on a carb-free diet. He did a nice job of coaxing a podium finish out of an ill car. Hawk bounced back from a rough Wednesday to edge Pinkie for position as they rounded out the top 5. Chris' car got bent early and Mike Henry spent a little time every lane change trying to make the car better. There's always next week.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 206
2. Mike Henry - 203
3. Nathan Pickett - 202
4. Jordan Eber - 201
5. Rollin Isbell - 179

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.390085 on Orange

JT gets an amazing number of races out the JK Hawk Retro. I think this was either race number eight or nine. The brakes weren't quite as good as when the motor was fresh, but it's still fast. Mike, Nathan and Jordan battled each other for the runner-up spot the whole night. Mike got the edge on Nathan late and held it while Jordan had an untimely "off" that allowed Nathan to secure the final spot on the podium. 


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. Mike Henry - 230
2. Charlie Dube - 223
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 201
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 190
5. Rollin Isbell - 174
6. Nathan Pickett - 182 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Mike Henry - 3.897505 on Red
*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 3.898041 on Blue

Mike Henry did his Kevin Harvick impersonation and finished Top 2 in both races. This time, he came out as the Top 1. Nice run!! Charlie's GTP looked like it was a whole lot happier to race than his NASCAR had been and that gave him a solid Runner Up finish. Capt'n Bob turned some great laps once he got used to the car again as did Pinkie. My car got bent, and was really good before and after. Nathan's car was really good before it got bent. Not so good after so he borrowed a car from Johnny.



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 1st at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 1, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bill McDermott - 207
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 206
3. Ed Hoffman - 202
4. John Parks - 199
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 171
6. Brad Hurley - 132

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.272927 on Orange

It had been a while since Bill Mc visited Victory Lane .... Welcome Back! Bill commissioned a new car and did quite well as he became accustomed to the feel. That left Captain Bob in the Runner Up position even though he turned a Personal Best and ran in the 4.2's. Ed has become a regular on the podium with the first group and is looking for just a bit more consistency to challenge for the Win. Parks was just three back and drove well as he had a comfortable advantage over Pinkie. Brad's car was very fast and was capable of competing for the Win but a controller issue and a chassis issue dropped him back in the final standings.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 216
2. Charlie Dube - 215
3. Buddy Houser - 214
4. Nathan Pickett - 212
5. Rollin Isbell - 211 + 18
6. Johnny Banks - 211 + 17

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.164308 on Black
*Fast Lap* - Tom Marlowe - 4.164694 on Black

Tom's car survived a number of shots from other cars before he finally found the switch for the Lexan magnets. And it was just in time to hold off Charlie and Buddy as they closed out the Podium. Nathan's car isn't quite as quick as the two waiting in box and that left him just outside of the podium. I finished just ahead of Johnny only because I was finishing on black and his car came to rest mid-driver's stand.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 4th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 4, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 194
2. Johnny Banks - 191
3. Brad Hurley - 183 + 11
4. John Parks - 183 + 7
5. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 179
6. Chris Ippolito - 175

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.562988 on Orange

Congratulations to Capt'n Bob for once again racing his way to Victory Lane. Bob ran a very steady race and did what he had to do to finish ahead of Johnny. And both Bob and Johnny might have been looking up at Brad if he hadn't had an untimely wall shot. Parks was just a few sections behind Brad and they were both just four laps ahead of Hawk. Hawk had his own race-within-the-race going with Ippy who improved his lap count once again.

*Race #2*
1. Rick Gibeault - 206
2. Nathan Pickett - 205
3. James "JP" Snyder - 202
4. Eddie Stilley - 200
5. Tom Marlowe - 189
6. Rollin Isbell - 161
7. Mike Rigsby - 28 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 4.398013 on Orange

Rick and Nathan had a great race as they slipped away from the field. JP gave chase but had to settle for the final spot on the podium and finishing just ahead of Fast Eddie. Tom and I both fought through some issues - and yes, I broke a guide flag - as we fell a bit off of the pace. It was good to see Mike feeling well enough to give racing a shot. It's been a long time. The day's schedule took it's toll and then an ill-handling car sent him to the pits early. 

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. James "JP" Snyder - 237
2. Brad Hurley - 233
3. Rollin Isbell - 215
4. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 210

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.625110 on Green

JP borrowed Tom's car and had the pleasure of running a car with a motor that was finally coming around. Then he just had to stay on and take the Win. Brad's car is very fast but JP had the track knowledge advantage that kept JP out in front. I suffered a "low bridge" that messed up the body just enough to result in a bad heat or two and then a broken lead wire but finally came back to get around Bob at the end.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 8th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 8, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 217
2. Chad Edenfield - 212
3. Rollin Isbell - 210
4. Rick Gibeault - 209
5. Charlie Dube - 208
6. Johnny Banks - 203
7. Nathan Pickett - 167 (DNF - Motor)
8. Buddy Houser - 156 (DNF - Chassis)
9. Brad Hurley - 166 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Brad Hurley - 4.116654 on Purple

The track was fresh and seemed to be just to Tom's liking. Tom and Brad were the only cars that dipped into the 4.1's and Tom missed a pretty good race! Once Nathan dropped out while leading with a winding wrapped around the armature stack of *my* motor, Tom was never really challenged and put it on cruise control. Chad's freshly prepped car looks like it's going to be a force to be reckoned with as he finished in the runner-up spot. I grabbed the final spot on the podium by edging Rick by about a lap while Charlie was just another lap back. Johnny wasn't feeling quite 100% and still managed to break the double-century mark. Brad and Buddy each had some problems that sent them to the pits early. No doubt that they'll be back and be fast next week. BIG Thank You to Bill Show for hanging around to turn marshal and to Eddie Stilley for directing the race.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 11th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 11, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies *in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* 


*Birthday Race*
_Rental Cars and Controllers raced IROC-style_
1. Alex - 45 + 18
2. Brendan - 45 + 16
3. Nate K. - 43
4. Nate J. - 40
5. Ashton - 39
6. Aaron - 38
7. Wesley - 37
8. Jalier - 35


*4” NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body_
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 200
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 197
3. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 173

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.546756 on Yellow

Brad proved to be "Brad To The Bone" as he once again hit the double-century mark in NASCAR -- and that's no easy feat. Capt'n Bob stayed close most of the race and was on the lead lap late in the event when the handling went away. Hawk joined us at the My Series race in Holly Hill earlier in the day and might not have gotten his finger reprogrammed from the Tri-Oval.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 210
2. Eddie Stilley - 203
3. Rollin Isbell - 201 (Ran in Race #1)
4. Tom Marlowe - 199
5. Jordan Eber - 193
6. James "JP" Snyder - 97

*Fast Lap* – John "JT" Thompson - 4.389755 on Black

JT's car had a fresh motor that took a couple of heats to wake up. It's wide awake now. Fast Eddie and Tom had a great battle going for the runner-up spot when Tom got held up by a turn marshal that dropped him back. He fought back and got close to Eddie again (within a half-lap ... I think) when a different turn marshal slowed his progress. That let my lap total from the first race sneak onto the podium. Jordan started the race on fresh tires and they took a heat or so to scuff. After that, he said that the car was good but that he was pushing a little too hard. JP's car has some old pans that are a little --- rubbery. Time for a change.


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 15th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Just a quick note to keep folks that weren't at the track Saturday night informed ....

This past week we heard back from the leasing agent regarding our lease --- quick five years, but it's up for renewal at the end of May. Unfortunately, the 32% increase that they're looking for doesn't really work for us. We don't have any debt and want to keep it that way. Makes us understand why some of the recent tenants have come and gone so quickly. 

The good news is that we already have a lead on a new location and are lining up a few more to take a look at. We want to stay reasonably close to where we are now. And, we'll downsize a little since the real owner of The Florida Orange is ready to get his track back.

We definitely want to make sure that we still have a place to play with our toy cars.

Come Race!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

Best night of the week! GT1 / LMP time!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 15, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 210
2. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 208
3. Ed Hoffman - 202 + 18
4. Bill Show - 202 + 10
5. John Parks - 201
6. Bill McDermott - 200

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.383188 on White

Great racing throughout the field. Brad and Capt'n Bob raced each other clean and hard the whole night. At the Checkers, Brad had the advantage by not quite two full laps. And that was a huge distance compared to the race for the final spot on the podium. When the power shut off for the final time, Ed Hoffman -- the Pinellas Phenomenon -- was in the Dead Man while Bill Show -- from the Mean Streets of Ponte Vedra -- was in the Lead On. Parks was less than a full lap behind Bill and Bill Mc was just another lap back after mostly surviving a trip to the wall in The Bank.


*Race #2*
1. Chad Edenfield - 216
2. Buddy Houser - 210 + 6
3. Bob "00" Lee - 210 + 5
4. Tom Marlowe - 208
5. Rollin Isbell - 205

*Fast Lap* - Chad Edenfield - 4.172453 on Black

Well ... Brad won the first race. And what rhymes with Brad???? That's right ..... Chad!! Chad's car is crazy fast and he gradually checked out on the field to win by Six! Buddy and Bob Lee fought hard to get on the podium with Buddy gaining the Runner-Up spot by less than a full section. Tom was just two laps back to finish on the Top Half of the leader board. My driver and my car owner had a pretty tense conversation in the hauler on the way back to the race shop. Whew!!

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 18th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 18, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 195
2. John Parks - 189
3. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 188
4. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 182
5. Chris Ippolito - 173

*Fast Lap* – Capt'n Bob Calfee - 4.608802 on Green

Congratulations to Capt'n Bob for once again racing his way to Victory Lane. Bob slipped away from the field to Win by six and missed a good race behind him. Parks and Pinky battled for the final spots on the podium throughout the race. One last bobble by Pinky gave Parks the spot and Pinky had to settle for third. Hawk wasn't too far off of Bob's time for Fast Lap as he grabbed fourth and left Chirs to settle for fifth.

*Race #2*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 207
2. Brad Hurley - 206
3. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 199
4. Rollin Isbell - 150
5. Nathan Pickett - 113 (DNF - Finger)

*Fast Lap* - John "JT" Thompson - 4.437002 on Orange

JT went into Ice Man mode early in the race and ran just hard enough to stay ahead of the field. And Brad didn't make that easy. Brad has come a long way and has shown that he can elevate his game to run with either group. Impressive way to set a new personal best. Capt'n Bob took the move-up and bettered his lap total by four on the way to his second NASCAR podium of the night. I missed a heat-plus to take care of some nasty race damage while Nathan discovered that it's tough to race with your left hand when you're right-handed. 

*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 22nd at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!

GT1 / LMP last week had very close racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 22, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ed Hoffman - 206
2. John Parks - 200
3. Bill McDermott - 198
4. Bill Show - 196
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 190
6. Nicholas Thoroman - 156
7. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 107 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Ed Hoffman - 4.390750 on White

Ed Hoffman keeps finding work to do in Jacksonville ..... and he keeps getting better and better. This week he set a Personal Best on his way to Victory Lane with a solid win over John Parks. Bill Mc ran a backup car and was just two more back as he grabbed the final spot on the podium. Bill Show finished on the first half of the scoring monitor and was just two back from the podium and six ahead of Pinky. Nicholas won bragging rights for Hawk Racing over Steve when Steve had to take a DNF with a hanging motor brush.

*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 214
2. Charlie Dube - 213
3. Bob "00" Lee - 210
4. Johnny Banks - 207
5. Rollin Isbell - 198
6. Brad Hurley - 150 (DQ - Changed Cars / DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 4.179248 on Black

Congratulations to Buddy for taking a close Win over Charlie. They were definitely the class of a very fast field as they did a better job of staying on the track. Bob "00" Lee had a rough heat or he would have been right there with the leaders. Because once he got a little chassis tune, he was very quick. Banks was feeling a little better and ran well with his B car. Might just be saving a very good A car for the upcoming My Series race on 5/2. Yep. I broke a guide flag. This time it was the guide blade. Brad ran a couple of different cars and just couldn't get comfortable behind the wheel. There's always next time.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 25th at 9:00am ..... Gator Region Retro Racing Event*
*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 25th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, April 25, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies *in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South! ...... and The Florida Orange!* 


*Flexi GT Coupes*
_GRRR rules for Flexi GT Coupes_
_Raced on The Florida Orange!_
1. Donnie Zorro - 203
2. Jay Guard - 191
3. Nathan Pickett - 186
4. Rollin Isbell - 171
5. James "JP" Snyder - 5

*Fast Lap* - Donnie Zorro - 3.897917 on Yellow

There really are racers that love the challenge of running a flat-ish track. That's why there are tracks like The Florida Orange! Donnie Zorro showed that he is the master of The Florida Orange as he won in easy fashion. Jay Guard is as good of racer as you'll find anywhere and ran a solid race on a track that he'd never seen before Saturday while Nathan put his young reflexes to good use to stay in contention. I still don't have the slightest idea about how to get through the donut. JP had an early gear problem. Thought he'd fixed the problem. Nope. Still had a gear problem.


*4” NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 179
2. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 170 + 18
3. Chris Ippolito - 170 + 3
4. Alex Gates - 122
5. Nate Kast - 115

*Fast Lap* – Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 4.835669 on Orange

Capt'n Bob missed a heckuva race. Bob just steadily slipped away from the field to Win by nine. That left Hawk and Ippy to battle it out for the Runner-Up spot. When the power shut off for the final time, Hawk was in the Dead Man while Ippy was on the Bottom Straight. Alex and Nate are a pair of young racers who persuaded Dad to let them enter their first race -- ever! Nate turned the faster lap between the two, but Alex was a little more consistent to take the Win in the "Novice Division."

*Race #2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 204
2. Jame "JP" Snyder - 201
3. Brad Hurley - 200
4. Nathan Pickett - 51 (DNF - Guide)

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 4.406145 on Orange

After a long day of GRRR racing the field was missing some (most) of the regular "Hot Shoes." And, that let me slip in and steal a W. Of course, it all got a little easier when Nathan broke a guide flag and chose to go behind the wall. JP borrowed one of Fast Eddie's cars and turned the fastest lap of the race ... but was off a few times too many to take the Win. Brad had a rough start and then drove the wheels off of the car to get to the Double Century mark. Nice run!


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 29th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! 

Track was cleaned Monday so it should be good and fast tonight!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I couldn't join the fun on Wednesday.

It's my wife's birthday.

Happy Wife ...... Happy Life!!!!


See y'all Saturday for the My Series Race!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

My Series Race #5 is at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies on Saturday, May 2nd.

Quick recap of rules changes that take effect this month for My Series. Otherwise, it's the same cars we race here every week.

Make sure your bodies have bumpers if you've been trimming race damage over the past few weeks/months.

NASCAR - dropping OS Charger (230) and Parma Taurus (1084) due to ceased production

GTP - dropped OS Bentlee, Mercedes, Caddy from list


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, April 29, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Capt. Bob Calfee - 205
2. Bill McDermott - 203 + 19
3. Brad Hurley - 203 + 12
4. John Parks - 193

*Fast Lap* – Bill McDermott - 4.390740 on Black
*Fast Lap* - Brad Hurley - 4.390836 on Purple

I was helping my wife celebrate her birthday on Wednesday so I don't have a nifty write-up for the race. Looks like it was pretty close!


*Race #2*
1. Chad Edenfield - 215
2. Buddy Houser - 212
3. Nathan Pickett - 211
4. Johnny Banks - 205 + 18
5. Charlie Dube - 205 + 13

*Fast Lap* - Chad Edenfield - 4.272698 on Black

I heard that the track was a little loose. Looks like Chad still turned a decent number of laps.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 2nd at 8:00am ..... My Series Race #5*

*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 2nd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 6, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ed Hoffman - 205
2. Brad Hurley - 203
3. Austin Houser - 189
4. John Parks - 188
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 168

*Fast Lap* – Brad Hurley - 4.335678 on Orange

Ed Hoffman is making himself right at home at SCR&H. We're glad that he brings his box with him when he comes up to work. And ... we get to hear about the progress he's making on getting a track opened in Pinellas Park. But that can wait; because right now he's busy finding his way to Victory Lane. Brad Hurley stayed close, but it was Ed's night as these two slipped away from the field. It didn't take too long for Austin to shake off the rust as he stayed just ahead of Parks to claim the final spot on the podium. Pinky was on the giving and receiving end of Bank Shots. The receiving end dropped him off of the pace a bit.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 218
2. Buddy Houser - 212
3. Charlie Dube - 210 + 10
4. Bob "00" Lee - 210 + 6
5. Johnny Banks - 203
6. Rollin Isbell - 108 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.171462 on Orange

Congratulations to Nathan for earning a solid Win. Too bad he missed a really good race. Buddy, Charlie and "00" stayed close to each other the whole race as they swapped the runner-up spot. Buddy finally slipped away to earn the spot by less than two full laps. That left Dube and "00" to battle it out for the final spot on the podium. When the power shut off for the final time .............. Charlie was in the Lead On and Bob was coming out of the Bridge. Very Close!! Johnny had one or two rough heats but otherwise was strong. I spent a chunk of the night getting the Red-inflicted State Race damage out of my car. Then the motor also came out of the car and it was done.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 9th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 9, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies *in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South! ...... and The Florida Orange!* 



*4” NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body_
*Race #1*
1. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 188
2. Capt. Bob Calfee - 187
3. Brad Hurley - 171 + 11
4. Chris Ippolito - 171 + 7
5. Doug Gates - 133
6. Alex Gates - 127

*Fast Lap* - Capt. Bob Calfee - 4.718740 on Black
*Fast Lap* - Brad Hurley - 4.718740 on Blue
*Fast Lap* – Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 4.718793 on Black

Congratulations to Hawk for making the trip to Victory Lane. He has spent a little more time practicing of late and had just commissioned a fresh car from Dixie Speed Products before running into a sponsorship issue. Hawk showed that he knew exactly what to do with a fast car as he held off a late charge from Capt. Bob. Bob started the race with a brand new motor and it might still be breaking in. He got close, but couldn't quite catch Hawk. Brad decided he'd try a "vintage" Champion Turbo Flex and found out that they just don't really like the exit of the Deadman. He missed a little time adjusting the chassis and that gave Ippy a chance to try and steal the final spot on the podium. Ippy seems to get a little better every time out and finished just a few short sections behind Brad. Doug Gates and his son, Alex are just getting started in our hobby. This was Doug's first race and he got to take home bragging rights. At least for this week.

*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 208
2. Eddie Stilley - 202 + 18
3. Jordan Eber - 195
4. Rollin Isbell - 171
5. Johnny Banks - 94
6. Mike Henry - 202 + 1 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.382331 on Black

Nathan missed another good race. He avoided most of the wrecks and even dished out a little pain on his Grandfather's car to thwart Eddie's run. Better watch it .... a guy could lose his Crew Chief that way. Eddie and Mike Henry were battling for the Runner-Up spot when Mike car (that he borrowed from Eddie) took a vicious Rider! shot late in the race. That meant that Mike had to finish the last couple of heats with his own car --- that proved to be pretty darn good. Jordan's primary car flunked tech and the car he raced was just a tick off of the pace. Johnny's car launched in Area 51 when he was on Red and I was near the top of the section. That's all it took to put one heckuva freaky bend in my pan. I think it had an extra "z" bend. Oh well .... That's Racin'!


*GTP*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, S16D (Sealed Asian or Pro Slot 700/B) or Hawk 6 (Asian or Pro Slot Big Dog) motor, GTP body_
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May13th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May13, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ed Hoffman - 205
2. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 201
3. Bill McDermott - 200
4. John Parks - 199
5. Bill Show - 198 + 4
6. Capt. Bob Calfee - 198 + 3
7. Austin Houser - 192

*Fast Lap* – Austin Houser - 4.436985 on Yellow

Ed Hoffman wrapped up his scheduled work in Jacksonville in style with a solid Win! Ed showed the steady improvement that comes with practice and talent. We're going to miss racing with Ed. Hopefully he'll get his track up and running in Pinellas Park soon so we can make a road trip. The battle for the Runner Up position was excellent. Bullfrog, Bill Mc, Parks, Bill Show and Capt Bob all took turns in the spot. It all came down to an untimely "off" here or there by each driver to determine who finished where. When the power shut off for the final time, Bullfrog had less than a full lap on Bill Mc who had less than a full lap on Parks. And Bill Show and Capt Bob ended on the same lap less than a full section apart. Austin had a rough heat at the beginning of the race .... but did set the fast lap of the race.


*Race #2*
1. Buddy Houser - 216 + 17
2. Chad Edenfield - 216 + 12
3. Tom Marlowe - 205 + 19
4. Brad Hurley - 205 + 18
5. Johnny Banks - 201
6. Rollin Isbell - 188

*Fast Lap* - Chad Edenfield - 4.226514 on Orange

Buddy and Chad had a great race going on and missed a great race back in the field. Buddy and Chad traded the lead a couple of times in the final heat and both tried to give the race away. In the end, Buddy finished near the Driver's Stand and Chad was just about under the scoring monitor. And that was a HUGE advantage compared to Tom and Brad's finish. Tom had a guide issue early in the race and then came up through the field to capture the final spot on the podium by just a few feet. Johnny was just four back while I'm still trying to get the Luck of the Irish out of my car.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 16th at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 16, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 186
2. Capt Bob Calfee - 185
3. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 179
4. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 176
5. Doug Gates - 142
6. Alex Gates - 120

*Fast Lap* – Capt Bob Calfee - 4.718055 on Black

Brad and Capt Bob staged another classic duel. This time, Brad was able to pilot his vintage Champion Turbo Flex to Victory Lane ahead of Capt Bob. Hawk and Pinky staged a great battle of their own for the final spot on the podium. Pinky bobbled a time or two late in the race that allowed Hawk to grab the spot in spite of a trip to the wall. Father bested Son in the Gates Race Within The Race as Doug showed that he's starting to truly get the hang of things.

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 206
2. John "JT" Thompson - 201
3. Nathan Pickett - 198
4. Charlie Dube - 197
5. Jordan Eber - 192 + 16
6. Rollin Isbell - 192 + 15

*Fast Lap* - Tom Marlowe - 4.452412 on Blue

Everyone seemed to have some challenges figuring out how to get the power down to the track. Tom just figured it out quicker than everyone else and that allowed him to slip away to a nifty five lap Win. JT was three ahead of Nathan when the power shut off while Charlie was just a lap off of the podium. Jordan got around me late in the race when I came off for the umpteenth time.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 20th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 20, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time for some mid-week fun on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.



*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 202
2. Brad Hurley - 197
3. Austin Houser - 195
4. Bill McDermott - 193
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 191
6. Capt. Bob Calfee - 188
7. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 180

*Fast Lap* – Bob "00" Lee - 4.335563 on Orange

Bob "00" Lee turned into Bob "The Busch-Whacker" Lee as he cruised to a reasonably comfortable Five Lap Victory. Brad Hurley drove his "slow" car and it was still pretty dang fast. Fast enough to secure the Runner Up spot and stay ahead of Austin "Not So Little" Houser who was just two back. And just two more back was Bill Mc who had - you guessed it - two laps over Bullfrog. Capt. Bob had an uncharacteristically bad outing and finished well off his usual pace yet managed to stay ahead of The Pinkster.


*Race #2*
1. Chad Edenfield - 215 + 7
2. Nathan Pickett - 215 + 2
3. Tom Marlowe - 210
4. Buddy Houser - 208
5. Eddie Stilley - 207
6. Rollin Isbell - 204 + 6.50
7. Charlie Dube - 204 + 6.49
8. Rick Gibeault - 201

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.272962 on Yellow

The track was ..... errr ...... "challenging." With hotter temps the track rubber seemed to have glazed over a bit and left us with a slick track for everyone. Chad, Nathan and Tom seemed to figure out quicker than the rest of us and battled for the lead throughout the race. Buddy might have been there to challenge as well if he'd started the race on the tires he finished with but had settle for trying to hold off Eddie. Back up front ..... when the power shut off for the final time, Chad was coming into the Doughnut while Nathan was in Area 51. But that was nothing compared to my race with Charlie for Sixth. I think it came down to coast and my car eased by him by about a fender. Rick's car wasn't up to its usual speed and that might have led him to over-drive the car at times.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 23rd at 7:00pm …… NASCAR and Group F*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, May 23, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* 



*4” NASCAR*
_ Any Flexi-style chassis, 16D (FLA16D or Asian) or JK Hawk Retro motor, NASCAR-style body _
*Race #1*
1. Brad Hurley - 189
2. Chris Ippolito - 186
3. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 185
4. Capt. Bob Calfee - 182
5. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 178
6. Haley Johnson - 174

*Fast Lap* – Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 4.664132 on Black

Brad once again showed that a Champion Turbo-Flex can still be competitive as he earned a nifty three-lap Win. Ippy showed that he knows what to do with a good car. He slapped some tires on one of my cars and gave it a heckuva run and a Runner-Up finish. Hawk was just a little over a full lap back as he secured the final spot on the podium and bested Capt Bob by three. Pinky was just a few more back and Haley certainly drove a much better race than his lap total indicates. 

*Race #2*
1. Tom Marlowe - 204
2. Nathan Pickett - 198
3. Eddie Stilley - 195
4. Rollin Isbell - 191
5. Rick Gibeault - 183
6. John "JT" Thompson - 196 (DQ - Changed Cars)

*Fast Lap* - Nathan Pickett - 4.499646 on Black

Congratulations to The World's Fastest Tom for taking the Win! And by a comfortable margin. Nathan was six back as he set Fast Lap on his way to the Runner-Up finish with three laps over his Grandfather, Fast Eddie. I was four back from Eddie and the car just never seemed to want to make any horsepower. Rick had the same problem so at least we had each other to race against. JT had a problem with his car early in the race and borrowed one of Tom's cars. It made it interesting to keep track of two cars that are painted gold.


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. John "JT" Thompson - 238
2. Rick Gibeault - 236
3. Nathan Pickett - 228
4. Haley Johnson - 213
5. Capt. Bob Calfee - 210

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 3.726762 on Orange

JT and Rick bounced back from their NASCAR finishes with great runs in the Group F race. JT had the right combination of speed and handling as he took the win and was rarely challenged. Rick had a rough first heat that dropped him off of the pace and couldn't quite make it all back up. Nathan borrowed my car at the last minute and once we treated the tires, he got in a pretty good groove and ran well. Haley and Capt. Bob had a great race! Haley might be one of the most improved racers at the shop and did well to stay ahead of Bob.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 27th at 7:30pm ..... LMP by JK Products*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!! And it's FREE!*

Thank you for FIVE great years at SCR&H. You have made this the best-attended, most competitive weekly slot car racing programs in Florida. Johnny and I will never be able to repay your kindness and loyalty. So tonight's racing is on us.


We've started the arduous task of packing everything up for this weekend's move-out so please ask if you don't see something you want to buy or stock up on. For example ..... the tires, oils, paints, etc. are now in the front display case.

We had once planned to race again this Saturday. HOWEVER ..... as we began the process of packing, it became painfully obvious that we would never be able to race on Saturday and do everything on Sunday. So ..... tonight is the Final Race.

*Doors open at 6pm. Green Flag at 7:30pm.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 27, 2015 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you for making time to be part of the final race at this location on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!*.


*LMP by JK Products*
_ Any JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7 motor, JK GT1 body_
*Race #1*
1. Ed Hoffman - 200
2. Capt. Bob Calfee - 197
3. Bill McDermott - 195 + 19
4. Bill Show - 195 + 10
5. Bill "Bullfrog" Fraden - 190 + 19
6. Ryan Edenfield - 190 + 18
7. Haley Johnson - 185
8. John Parks - 129 (DNF)

*Fast Lap* – Ed Hoffman - 4.445488 on Orange

Congratulations to Ed Hoffman for once again hitting the Double Century mark on his way to taking the Win in the first race of the night. We certainly appreciate Ed making the trip from Pinellas Park to help us wrap up our racing. Capt. Bob had a couple of rough weeks lately but bounced back strong to take the Runner-Up spot this time out. Next up was the first of two positions that were decided by sections. Bill Mc edged Bill Show by about a half-lap to claim the final spot on the podium and Bullfrog edged Ryan for fifth by just a few feet. Always close racing throughout the field with these guys. Haley was just a few laps back of the position battles and showed so, so much improvement over when he first started racing with up. Meanwhile, Parks parked it early with handling issues.


*Race #2*
1. Nathan Pickett - 215
2. Jordan Eber - 214
3. Tom Marlowe - 213
4. Chad Edenfield - 211
5. Charlie Dube - 207
6. Bob "00" Lee - 205
7. Rollin Isbell - 204
8. Johnny Banks - 202
9. Brad Hurley - 195

*Fast Lap* - Jordan Eber - 4.273413 on Orange

Congratulations to Nathan Pickett for Winning the final race of our Wednesday night racing program. He's come a long way since we first opened. Pretty impressive. Jordan kept the pressure on but had one rough heat that squashed his chance of taking the Win. The same for The World's Fastest Tom. Tom had a couple of "offs" early in the race and the track was just slickery enough that it was hard to recover. Chad was just two back of Tom which was pretty amazing since he inadvertently allowed Chase to "play" with his race car Tuesday night. Oooooffff!!! Charlie, "00", Johnny and I had our own little battle going on most of the night. Charlie earned the Top 5 finish by two over Bob who was not quite a full lap ahead of me. I had almost two laps on Johnny while Brad fell just a tick off of the pace trying to find grip that just wasn't there.



*Next Race .......... *

Well .... we had a Plan A and a Plan B that came unravelled. We'll try to keep everyone posted as things progress from here. It'll probably take a little time.

There are way too many people to thank for the success we've enjoyed over the past five years. I know I'd end up leaving someone out. One of my favorite parts about SCR&H is how every racer in the room was always willing to help any other racer in the room. Guys just wanted to help other guys get better. And that led to a lot of fun. I've had a blast and I'm certainly not done racing. See y'all at the track!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I really wish it was Race Night!


----------



## Charlie D.

Me Too


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Whats the latest word Rocket Rollin?? anything new??


----------



## brownie374

They made it 5 years and closed? Anyone know where the track went?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BOB LEE 00 said:


> Whats the latest word Rocket Rollin?? anything new??


Nothing new really. I've talked to the OP guys a couple of times and they seem sincere. I think they're learning that it takes a lot of "due diligence" to open a business. I'm scheduled to call them early this coming week.





brownie374 said:


> They made it 5 years and closed? Anyone know where the track went?


The tracks are safe and sound in a climate-controlled storage unit. We've been approached by some guys that want to buy them and kind of in a holding pattern.


----------



## TOM MAR

Well as much as I hated doing it my box & slot car equipment was just delivered to a racer in Hot Springs Ark. Still have a com lathe & tire truer, They may go up on e bay in the near future. I really enjoyed racing with you guys & miss it very much. 

Best of luck to you all

Tom (WFT)

If you get a track close by I can always buy new stuff, lol


----------



## TOM MAR

If you ever wonder how successful your track was, check the # of views this thread has. Wow, I never noticed.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I just got back from a little vacation to the mountains. We definitely enjoyed the cooler weather and we almost crossed paths with "The Dube" in North Carolina. Missed each other by a day in Maggie Valley. 

Tom .... I hope the guy in Arkansas appreciates that he just got some awesome, fast equipment! Thank you for all of your help over the past five years. 

The number of views is pretty impressive. It's because there were a great bunch of guys who were truly engaged. 

I definitely miss racing on Wednesday nights. I won't lie .... it's kind of nice to have some free time on the weekends. But I really miss racing on Wednesdays. Heck, I miss hanging out with you guys. Lots of great memories!!



Quick update ....

I haven't heard anything from the guys in Orange Park in a couple of weeks so I presume they've run into snags either with coming up with the money or with the zoning on their location. Or both.


I've been approached by Ed Hoffman about buying the Hillclimb to go along with the oval and drag strip that he already owns. He's opening Fast Eddie's Slot Car Raceway in Pinellas Park. He's a good guy and should do well.


I'd love to see the track stay in the area because I'd like to have a place to race. SO .... speak up if you know anyone who would like to buy a great track. There is a lot of inventory - about $8K retail - since we thought we were moving instead of closing.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Just thought I'd swing by the old neighborhood.

Had three numbers last Saturday. Three more and we're set!!


----------



## BOB LEE 00

:wave:hey everybody


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Just thought I'd swing by the old neighborhood.
> 
> Had three numbers last Saturday. Three more and we're set!!


I do hope you're talking about lotto.:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> I do hope you're talking about lotto.:wave:


Why ..... what else would I have meant???:dude::drunk:


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Why ..... what else would I have meant???:dude::drunk:


:lol::jest::lol:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BTW ...... Kyle Busch is 100% correct. 

NASCAR would not let him race next week if he did what Kenseth did. 

It'll be interesting to see what punishment - if any - is handed down to Kenseth.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> BTW ...... Kyle Busch is 100% correct.
> 
> NASCAR would not let him race next week if he did what Kenseth did.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what punishment - if any - is handed down to Kenseth.


I agree 100%, but if he did what Joey or Brad did he would be equally punished. 
Boys have at it , yea, LMAO Depends on who you are. 

Point, Brad took out Matt last year. Joey nearly ended Denny's career before that. Yes Denny was blocking, Matt was blocking. Why do you think Joey got the target on his back? Joey punted Matt with how many laps left? LOL
Watch the video, there was a lane open below Matt at Kansas. Did you miss Joey Brake checking Matt during the first pit stops at Dega? LOL Again
Then Brad takes out Matt at Martinsville, while holding up the field to let Joey get clear. If Kyle had done what the penski( yes no cap) drivers did he would be out indefinitely. Remember there was nothing done about Joey havin' at it & punting Matt out of the chase, yes Matt was laps down thanks to Joeys teammate. Besides I'm sure Matt thought it was a rF going down, but the drivers will tell you you cannot tell which tire it actually is, & it was obviously a hung throttle. Penski owns MIS, No doubt in my mind nascar will blow the call again.
I am also sure some will disagree. I am Ok with that. But I think Kyle would be out of nascar.

ROLMAF Tom:wave:


----------



## TOM MAR

Oh & don't get me started about what would'a happened to him if he pulled what #4 did at Dega. 

I did not see that 2500 lb( or however much they weigh now) car behind my mirror, he was supposed to be pushing me......

I was speechless for week....

WFT


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The elimination races in The Chase certainly lead to racers making moves that they'd probably not make during the "regular season."

I don't pull for Kenseth or Logano. And, I think that any driver knows deep down that they're at risk of getting punted when they decide to block. Realizing that sometimes they have to take that risk because the option is getting passed and losing the position -- or the race.

But Logano could have (perhaps should have) found another way around Kenseth rather than punting him at Kansas and then we probably wouldn't have had the incident at Martinsville. 

Still, ... I think NASCAR would have been "okay" with Kenseth dumping Logano if it had been when they were racing for position. But when Kenseth channelled his inner Cole Trickle (when Cole said, "change my tires" so he could wreck Russ Wheeler after the race) and drove Logano all the way to the wall, then NASCAR made an example of what happens when someone laps down deliberately wrecks the leader.

Should be interesting to see how they race each other when Kenseth returns at Homestead.


----------



## TOM MAR

Did you hear the Kes. radio exchange after he wrecked Matt?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Did you hear the Kes. radio exchange after he wrecked Matt?



Sorry .... I've been working way too much and was out of town last weekend.

I caught part of one of the NASCAR shows that plays a bunch of audio clips ..... but I came in at the end of the segment.

Do you have a link to the audio?


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Oof... I *have* been out of it a long time. Didn't know the track was gone (at least temporarily?). I made a comment to my sister that I needed to some day remember to hit up JP and ask about meeting at the track to get my controller and car back, and she told me it was closed up.

Still have to get those back at some point, so I might be able to actually race again some day...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Just thought I'd visit the old neighborhood.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Just thought I'd visit the old neighborhood.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQFEY9RIRJA:wave:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Congrats on your dominating win down in Daytona tues Haley!! 318 laps!!! Wow!! 2.001 fast lap!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Good to see Jacksonville guys doing well at The Race Place every week.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Hey Rollin!!:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_Hey, Double Naught_


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Next My Series race is Saturday, April 9th on "The Fastest Hillclimb in the South" in Pinellas Park.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Dang ..... last night should have been race night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Good to see that we're still #1 in Views.


----------



## TOM MAR

I do not see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

You guys are just 100k views ahead of - yourselves! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You guys are just 100k views ahead of - yourselves! :thumbsup:


:grin2:


----------



## Patrick32218

I know this is a very old thread. But are there any clubs left local to the Jacksonville Florida area?


----------



## alpink

Patrick, notice that most of the members that posted on this thread no longer post on HT, or very rarely.
unfortunately a lot of those guys have taken their chat elsewhere.
as far as clubs in that area, I think just a general search on a web browser search site would reveal some results.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Looks like this location is the only active one in the Jacksonville area and they have a facebook page listing. If anyone there wants to post the club info here for those that dont do facebook.....feel free to keep on using this thread. :cheers2:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Check. Check. Is this thing still on? 



I'm probably going to delete the Facebook page because people occasionally make recommendations to change it to make it look like the track is still open, (I wish!!!)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Check. Check. Is this thing still on?


Turn it up some. We cant hear you in the back!


----------

